# USA Police clearance certificate



## cross (May 29, 2010)

Hi All,

I am applying for my PR and will need to submit police clearance certificates for myself and my spouse for all the countries we have lived in the past 10 years. My wife was in USA for about 15 months in the last 10 years. 

I have a few queries in this regard. 
1) Could you let me know the procedure for obtaining USA police clearance living in Australia?
2) What are the costs associated with it?
3) *How much time would it take to get the PCC?*

Any help would be appreciated.
Thank you!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

No idea how long they take but I'm sure someone will be able to tell you.

Dolly


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You need 1 for the USA if a non-Resident (never had US PR or Citizenship)
1. From the FBI

This is slow (3-4 months). 

You need 2 for the USA if Resident (had US PR or Citizenship and continue residency there).

1. From local State/City PD
2. From the FBI

1. is fast (within 2-3 weeks)
2. is slow (can take 3-4 months)

So here is what you do:

1. Get the fingerprint cards (1 or 2 sets) from the FBI website.
http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/background-checks/standard-fingerprint-form-fd-258
2. Go to the local AU police station with the card(s) and the stamped (postage attached) envelope(s) as the AU police station will mail out the card(s) in the envelope(s) to the US police Dept. and FBI
3. Get fingerprint set(s) done at the AU police station ($40/set when I did it in 2006). Local closest one is fine, even on a Saturday
4. Have AU Police send the envelopes

The addresses for the FBI and the PD for each state are on form 47P:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

I know there is a fee for the FBI check, but can't find the current information, please hunt around the website or call the FBI.



cross said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying for my PR and will need to submit police clearance certificates for myself and my spouse for all the countries we have lived in the past 10 years. My wife was in USA for about 15 months in the last 10 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## cross (May 29, 2010)

amaslam said:


> You need 1 for the USA if a non-Resident (never had US PR or Citizenship)
> 1. From the FBI
> 
> This is slow (3-4 months).
> ...



Thanks Aslam. My wife is a non-resident. Looks like it will take long to get the clearance from FBI. I will need to lodge my application before 29th May owing to IELTS validity. This is an RSMS visa and my employer has got the initial approval from the regional council. Can I go ahead with lodging my application and submit the PCC at a later point?


----------



## cross (May 29, 2010)

Dolly said:


> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf
> 
> No idea how long they take but I'm sure someone will be able to tell you.
> 
> Dolly


Thanx dolly.thats quite informative


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, you can submit your application and PCCs and Medicals can be submitted later.





cross said:


> Thanks Aslam. My wife is a non-resident. Looks like it will take long to get the clearance from FBI. I will need to lodge my application before 29th May owing to IELTS validity. This is an RSMS visa and my employer has got the initial approval from the regional council. Can I go ahead with lodging my application and submit the PCC at a later point?


----------



## iwh_aus (Mar 11, 2010)

I think Amaslam has covered most of your questions but a couple a things.
the cost for FBI check is $18 per person.
In addition, these days its not taking more than 3-4 weeks to get it. i know that because i did it for myself recently.



cross said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying for my PR and will need to submit police clearance certificates for myself and my spouse for all the countries we have lived in the past 10 years. My wife was in USA for about 15 months in the last 10 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the timing update. Last year I was reading for several people it was taking 3-4 months and also when I did it in 2006 it also took 4 months. They must've gotten their act together. 



iwh_aus said:


> I think Amaslam has covered most of your questions but a couple a things.
> the cost for FBI check is $18 per person.
> In addition, these days its not taking more than 3-4 weeks to get it. i know that because i did it for myself recently.


----------



## cross (May 29, 2010)

Hi All,

Here is the most recent procedure for the USA police clearance:
1) Get finger print cards from the FBI website. (refer to Aslam's post).
2) Go to the local police station and get the finger prints done. They charged me $25.5. I requested for 2 sets but they did not charge me anything extra.
3) Include credit card form (18USD) (the form is available in the FBI website) and identity proof. 
4) The local police station told us that we need to post it ourselves.
5) We included a return envelope with postage paid and posted it to FBI.

Waiting for the PCC!


----------



## tian (Feb 25, 2011)

cross said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is the most recent procedure for the USA police clearance:
> 1) Get finger print cards from the FBI website. (refer to Aslam's post).
> ...



Hi,
I just got mine recently. It took 1 month to get our results back. The date on the letter shows 2 weeks after they received our request. So It took around 2 weeks to send it to Canada (where I live now). It is better if you open a FEDEX account if can't get USA stamp in a country you live now.


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu (Feb 22, 2009)

iwh_aus said:


> I think Amaslam has covered most of your questions but a couple a things.
> the cost for FBI check is $18 per person.
> In addition, these days its not taking more than 3-4 weeks to get it. i know that because i did it for myself recently.


Could you please enlighten me based on your experiences?
My finger prints and $18 have been received by FBI on 28th July. 
When could we expect them back? We have given India address to send them back.
I have until 15th August to send it to CO (this date set by case officer).


----------



## jameswah (Mar 25, 2010)

tian said:


> Hi,
> I just got mine recently. It took 1 month to get our results back. The date on the letter shows 2 weeks after they received our request. So It took around 2 weeks to send it to Canada (where I live now). It is better if you open a FEDEX account if can't get USA stamp in a country you live now.



Hi,

Is it required for the local police station to give us the fingerprinted cards in "sealed and signed" envelopes?


----------



## tian (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Jameswah,
Sorry for replying your question too long. I'm on vacation right now.
In Canada, they gave us our fingerprinted cards and we're the one who send it to FBI. The envelopes wasn't sealed, we can open it.


----------



## cross (May 29, 2010)

jameswah said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it required for the local police station to give us the fingerprinted cards in "sealed and signed" envelopes?


Hi Jameswah,

Local police station would just give you signed fingerprint cards. They need not be sealed. You can send the cards along with the other information to FBI. There is no need to provide return stamp . FBI has sent back our return stamp along with the PCC. Hope this helps.


----------



## cross (May 29, 2010)

rvsatheeshbabu said:


> Could you please enlighten me based on your experiences?
> My finger prints and $18 have been received by FBI on 28th July.
> When could we expect them back? We have given India address to send them back.
> I have until 15th August to send it to CO (this date set by case officer).



Based on my experience, it took us 6 weeks to receive the PCC once FBI has received our request. You might want to notify the CO that the request is in process.


----------



## jameswah (Mar 25, 2010)

tian said:


> Hi Jameswah,
> Sorry for replying your question too long. I'm on vacation right now.
> In Canada, they gave us our fingerprinted cards and we're the one who send it to FBI. The envelopes wasn't sealed, we can open it.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## jameswah (Mar 25, 2010)

cross said:


> Hi Jameswah,
> 
> Local police station would just give you signed fingerprint cards. They need not be sealed. You can send the cards along with the other information to FBI. There is no need to provide return stamp . FBI has sent back our return stamp along with the PCC. Hope this helps.


Thanks. It really helps. 
But I guess if we enclose a return fed ex prepaid, it would speed up the process. I will be sending the fingerprints from UAE.


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu (Feb 22, 2009)

cross said:


> Based on my experience, it took us 6 weeks to receive the PCC once FBI has received our request. You might want to notify the CO that the request is in process.


Good morning/afternoon/evening,

My Fingerprint cards were delivered on 28th July. I had mentioned that we had a deadline of 19th August (28 days set by CO).

EVERYTHING ELSE is sent to CO. Waiting for the damn results from FBI. How long does the first class mail to OVERSEAS (India) take? I requested FBI to send the results via first class mail. Thanks Cross.


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

rvsatheeshbabu said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening,
> 
> My Fingerprint cards were delivered on 28th July. I had mentioned that we had a deadline of 19th August (28 days set by CO).
> 
> EVERYTHING ELSE is sent to CO. Waiting for the damn results from FBI. How long does the first class mail to OVERSEAS (India) take? I requested FBI to send the results via first class mail. Thanks Cross.


First class mail takes around 10 business days. You could have sent a prepaid courier envelope with tracking fedex DHL etc. FBI is currently taking 45 days for the certificate. I got mine last week for NZ residency application.


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu (Feb 22, 2009)

ricks1088 said:


> First class mail takes around 10 business days. You could have sent a prepaid courier envelope with tracking fedex DHL etc. FBI is currently taking 45 days for the certificate. I got mine last week for NZ residency application.


Thanks much!
That is about 6 weeks? I had placed a letter requesting to expedite - I enclosed the letter from Department of Immigration and Citizenship. 

The 6 weeks is from the date of FBI getting them? Anyone else could share their time duration take by FBI. Thanks again!


----------



## cross (May 29, 2010)

rvsatheeshbabu said:


> Thanks much!
> That is about 6 weeks? I had placed a letter requesting to expedite - I enclosed the letter from Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> The 6 weeks is from the date of FBI getting them? Anyone else could share their time duration take by FBI. Thanks again!


I can understand your panic... but honestly this is out of your control. The best thing to do is to notify the CO upfront without waiting for the deadline. You might want to send a mail and get the extension in written. 

While I did get the PCC for my wife, the CO has never asked us for the same till date. The only thing that was requested was my wife's medicals (since her medicals were not requested at the time of the 457 visa) and that too on an informal call. He has just given us a headsup and asked us to be ready with the medicals. We are yet to hear for an official request from them though.


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu (Feb 22, 2009)

cross said:


> I can understand your panic... but honestly this is out of your control. The best thing to do is to notify the CO upfront without waiting for the deadline. You might want to send a mail and get the extension in written.
> 
> While I did get the PCC for my wife, the CO has never asked us for the same till date. The only thing that was requested was my wife's medicals (since her medicals were not requested at the time of the 457 visa) and that too on an informal call. He has just given us a headsup and asked us to be ready with the medicals. We are yet to hear for an official request from them though.


Thanks! 

1. We have wrote to the CO about the current status.
2. From your experience would like to know - if FBI got my fingerprints on 28 July, when do you think we can expect them @ India via first class mail.

Thanks again!


----------



## cross (May 29, 2010)

rvsatheeshbabu said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 1. We have wrote to the CO about the current status.
> 2. From your experience would like to know - if FBI got my fingerprints on 28 July, when do you think we can expect them @ India via first class mail.
> ...


Sounds good!

No first hand experience on the first class mail to India... I think it took us 2-2.5 weeks to receive the normal post in Australia. 

Any forum members who have received the USA PCC in India via first class mail? Please share your experience.


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu (Feb 22, 2009)

cross said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> No first hand experience on the first class mail to India... I think it took us 2-2.5 weeks to receive the normal post in Australia.
> 
> Any forum members who have received the USA PCC in India via first class mail? Please share your experience.


It took 11 weeks - FROM the date of our finger print submission to the date of us getting the results back.


----------



## cross (May 29, 2010)

rvsatheeshbabu said:


> It took 11 weeks - FROM the date of our finger print submission to the date of us getting the results back.


Congratulations Mate! Get set go!! I hope your CO had no issues with extending the deadline.


----------



## rvsatheeshbabu (Feb 22, 2009)

cross said:


> Congratulations Mate! Get set go!! I hope your CO had no issues with extending the deadline.


So far so good. I just now got this email from my agent:

Please be advised that I have forwarded the PCC certificates to DIAC.

My Question to the fellow members:

After sumbitting the medicals/PCC - what is the normal turnaround time from Case officer with his/her decision?

Thanks a lot with your response/support - keep everyone encouraged/motivated!


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi rvsatheeshbabu ,
I am from Pune. I was in US for 2 yrs (2007 - 2009) . I have below 2 questions:
1)*From where I can obtain required figure prints . Local police station ? * FBI website says "figureprints technician" not sure where I can find this guy in the city 

2)About the payment , FBI website says 

Obtain *a money order or cashier’s check *for $18 U.S. dollars made payable to the Treasury of the United States. Please be sure to sign where required. 

*Where I can get such money order or cashier’s check . ? *I called Thomoscook , Pune today they said they are not allow to issue money order or cashier’s check. A Demand Draft (DD) can be issued. Is DD fine in this case ? 

I am yet to check other forex companies.

*3)Is it fine if my friend in US pay on my behalf using his / her credit card ?*

Thanks,
Ajay
Obtain a money order or cashier’s check for $18 U.S. dollars made payable to the Treasury of the United States. Please be sure to sign where required.


rvsatheeshbabu said:


> It took 11 weeks - FROM the date of our finger print submission to the date of us getting the results back.


----------



## Sam05 (Jun 21, 2009)

ajaypatil said:


> Hi rvsatheeshbabu ,
> I am from Pune. I was in US for 2 yrs (2007 - 2009) . I have below 2 questions:
> 1)*From where I can obtain required figure prints . Local police station ? * FBI website says "figureprints technician" not sure where I can find this guy in the city
> 
> ...


You can get the fingerprints done from the local police station. I had done through a fingerprinting agency. 
For the payment, I had provided my India credit card details . However, you can check with your credit card issuer whether international transactions are allowed.


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Sam05 , just sent you PM about payments ....
I cheked with local police st they so they wont do it ...so i have taken stamp and sign from local advocate which does notary ...will that be fine ? I have mentioned his registration number in the ORI # filed on the form....

Thanks,
Ajay
how much you pay to fingerprinting agency ? Do they do anything different / special ? Is it worth going for it ?

ok thanks i'll mention my friend's India credit card details at the required form ...

Thanks,
Ajay



Sam05 said:


> You can get the fingerprints done from the local police station. I had done through a fingerprinting agency.
> For the payment, I had provided my India credit card details . However, you can check with your credit card issuer whether international transactions are allowed.


----------



## Sam05 (Jun 21, 2009)

ajaypatil said:


> Hi Sam05 , just sent you PM about payments ....
> I cheked with local police st they so they wont do it ...so i have taken stamp and sign from local advocate which does notary ...will that be fine ? I have mentioned his registration number in the ORI # filed on the form....
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


I did it through JK Consultancy (indiafingerprinting.com) since they were listed in the Au High commission page. They charged 4k for 1 set of prints.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Sam05 said:


> I did it through JK Consultancy (indiafingerprinting.com) since they were listed in the Au High commission page. They charged 4k for 1 set of prints.


Any idea about such consultancies in Gujarat ?
It will be difficult to go to Delhi for this...


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Can we go to the local police station and get this done?


----------



## Sam05 (Jun 21, 2009)

lifeisgood said:


> Can we go to the local police station and get this done?


Yes. You can get it done from the local police station also (provided they agree to do it). JK has centers in other cities also. You can call them and check.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Sam05 said:


> Yes. You can get it done from the local police station also (provided they agree to do it). JK has centers in other cities also. You can call them and check.


thanks...
I will check with JK also..
btw Even Notary can do this rite?


----------



## Sam05 (Jun 21, 2009)

lifeisgood said:


> thanks...
> I will check with JK also..
> btw Even Notary can do this rite?


An authorized person (notary etc.) is not required for the prints. I believe, you can do it yourself also. Only problem is, if not done properly, they may get rejected, and it will add to the total processing time.
It's better to take help from someone who has some expertise in taking prints, especially if you don't have much time (e.g. CO has already requested for the PCC)

FBI — Submitting an Identification Record Request to the FBI


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Sam05 said:


> An authorized person (notary etc.) is not required for the prints. I believe, you can do it yourself also. Only problem is, if not done properly, they may get rejected, and it will add to the total processing time.
> It's better to take help from someone who has some expertise in taking prints, especially if you don't have much time (e.g. CO has already requested for the PCC)
> 
> FBI — Submitting an Identification Record Request to the FBI


yeah thats rite...
Its the last thing one would want rocessing delays bcoz of our fault...


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

How can I obtain any proof , receipt from FBI as a part of my application . ? CO can not approve extension until he gets official proof ....


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

ajaypatil said:


> How can I obtain any proof , receipt from FBI as a part of my application . ? CO can not approve extension until he gets official proof ....


If you can't get a receipt. You can choose to scan n upload the FBI application form or send a status inquiry mail to FBI and upload the reply / acknowledgement Mail. There are quite a few expats in ds forum who had gone thro this process so they can tell u exactly on what option they carried out to get extension from CO.

Good Luck... Cheers!!!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks MaddyOZ , Just called FBI they told me to email one id on Friday ! 
Other expats please let me know what option you tried to get the extension in such situation. 




MaddyOZ said:


> If you can't get a receipt. You can choose to scan n upload the FBI application form or send a status inquiry mail to FBI and upload the reply / acknowledgement Mail. There are quite a few expats in ds forum who had gone thro this process so they can tell u exactly on what option they carried out to get extension from CO.
> 
> Good Luck... Cheers!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## WeekrisH (Feb 21, 2011)

ajaypatil said:


> Thanks MaddyOZ , Just called FBI they told me to email one id on Friday !
> Other expats please let me know what option you tried to get the extension in such situation.


Did you use the credit card auth form for the FBI fee. If you card has been charged you can use a screenprint of your Credit card activity to prove that the FBI request is in progress. If you have the tracking number for the carrier with which you sent you FBI application you can use the Delivery confirmation to show proof that the request has been submitted to FBI. I know that these both will work. I'm planning to do the same too.

On another note when was your request received by the FBI?
My request was received on 10-Nov and my card was charged exactly 5 weeks later on 15-Dec . I called FBI helpline and they said it will be 2-3 weeks once card has been charged.


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi WeekrisH,
My request has been received by FBI on 9-NOV-2011 (Just one day before you  ).
I have given my friend's credit card details . As my friend is currently out of town no way to check with him about the credit card deduction. I have already submitted courier tracking detail screenshot and CO has given me extension till 3rd Jan ...hope I will get my PCC till that time ....counting days ...:juggle:

Please PM me once you get your PCC. All the best.
Thanks,
A



WeekrisH said:


> On another note when was your request received by the FBI?
> My request was received on 10-Nov and my card was charged exactly 5 weeks later on 15-Dec . I called FBI helpline and they said it will be 2-3 weeks once card has been charged.


----------



## WeekrisH (Feb 21, 2011)

ajaypatil said:


> Hi WeekrisH,
> My request has been received by FBI on 9-NOV-2011 (Just one day before you  ).
> I have given my friend's credit card details . As my friend is currently out of town no way to check with him about the credit card deduction. I have already submitted courier tracking detail screenshot and CO has given me extension till 3rd Jan ...hope I will get my PCC till that time ....counting days ...:juggle:
> 
> ...


Ajay

Based on recent data it is taking 9 weeks for the FBI request from time they received it to the time it is in our mail. Im afraid we wont receive it by Jan 3,2012 It would be awesome if we could 

You may want to request another extension *now* considering that DIAC is on holiday starting 26th thru 28th Dec and on Jan 2,2012. 

Some FBI timeline threads from other forums that may be of help

Please post your FBI request times.

http://forums.eslcafe.com/korea/viewtopic.php?t=191548&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=540


----------



## maryavow (Dec 29, 2011)

cross said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is the most recent procedure for the USA police clearance:
> 1) Get finger print cards from the FBI website. (refer to Aslam's post).
> ...



--------------------------------------
Hi ,
Thanks for the information. How did you do step 5 ie return envelope with postage paid ? I am in Australia and unable to find a postage paid envelope at the Australia Post that the FBI can use from US?

Any pointers shall be highly appreciated.

Thanks,
Harish


----------



## Esurfer (Nov 18, 2011)

maryavow said:


> --------------------------------------
> Hi ,
> Thanks for the information. How did you do step 5 ie return envelope with postage paid ? I am in Australia and unable to find a postage paid envelope at the Australia Post that the FBI can use from US?
> 
> ...


Open a Fedex account and put down the account number on the application. Also, If you selected US first class as delivery option it should deliver overseas but it might take longer.


----------



## WeekrisH (Feb 21, 2011)

maryavow said:


> --------------------------------------
> Hi ,
> Thanks for the information. How did you do step 5 ie return envelope with postage paid ? I am in Australia and unable to find a postage paid envelope at the Australia Post that the FBI can use from US?
> 
> ...


You could also print a prepaid postage stamp for Priority Mail international/Express Mail international on the USPS website depending on how fast you need the results.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Esurfer said:


> Open a Fedex account and put down the account number on the application. Also, If you selected US first class as delivery option it should deliver overseas but it might take longer.


yeah its gonna take around 4-5 more days..


----------



## Esurfer (Nov 18, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> yeah its gonna take around 4-5 more days..


Life, have you already received yours?


----------



## maryavow (Dec 29, 2011)

WeekrisH said:


> You could also print a prepaid postage stamp for Priority Mail international/Express Mail international on the USPS website depending on how fast you need the results.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I tried searching on the USPS website for the prepaid postage stamp. I think you are referring to the international shipping label which I can print and paste in an envelope and send to FBI. However, if I try to create a label form the site , it asks for shipping date (in a drop-down which gives me options for next 4-5 days only). 
Hence I am confused how to go about it. Any information on this?


Thanks,
Harish


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Esurfer said:


> Life, have you already received yours?


not yet bro...Its yet to reach the FBI office..

they take around 2 months (one of my friend got it in 7 weeks) so its a looong wait..


----------



## Esurfer (Nov 18, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> not yet bro...Its yet to reach the FBI office..
> 
> they take around 2 months (one of my friend got it in 7 weeks) so its a looong wait..


Thank you. That's good to hear.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Esurfer said:


> Thank you. That's good to hear.


I have started a thread which gives the website and info of getting PCC from India..Its the link to the passport services in India..
maybe you might benefit from it..


----------



## Esurfer (Nov 18, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> I have started a thread which gives the website and info of getting PCC from India..Its the link to the passport services in India..
> maybe you might benefit from it..


Fortunately, I don't need a PCC from India but thank you for sharing.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Esurfer said:


> Fortunately, I don't need a PCC from India but thank you for sharing.


..
you are lucky


----------



## nana046 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, 

My PCC application was received on 11/16

Credit card charged on 12/22


Visa 175 status:
Online Application submitted: May 11th
Email received from CO requesting documents: Nov 10th
1. PCC (India, Aus and USA)
2. Job proof
3. Medicals
and requested to submit all documents within 72 days.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

nana046 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My PCC application was received on 11/16
> 
> ...


Good Luck 
how many years have you lived in USA?

I was wondering if someone has an answer to this :
before leaving USA I did a "Security Freeze" from all the three credit rating agencies(EquiFax,experian and Transunion).
Should I remove this security freeze or leave it as it is ? Will FBI be able to access my record even if the security freeze is in place?


----------



## nana046 (Jan 14, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> Good Luck
> how many years have you lived in USA?
> 
> I was wondering if someone has an answer to this :
> ...


just completed 5th year.

not sure may be i m wrong, FBI check is like criminal check not credit check.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

nana046 said:


> just completed 5th year.
> 
> not sure may be i m wrong, FBI check is like criminal check not credit check.


ok..I guess you are rite; FBI does a criminal check..


----------



## WeekrisH (Feb 21, 2011)

maryavow said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I tried searching on the USPS website for the prepaid postage stamp. I think you are referring to the international shipping label which I can print and paste in an envelope and send to FBI. However, if I try to create a label form the site , it asks for shipping date (in a drop-down which gives me options for next 4-5 days only).
> Hence I am confused how to go about it. Any information on this?
> 
> ...


Hi the shipping date does not matter, just select one of the dates from the drop down as the shipping date. Your letter will arrive safely even if actually shipped months later  

I have done this a dozen times and have had no problems whatsoever.


----------



## WeekrisH (Feb 21, 2011)

We received our completed FBI checks in the mail today
For those who are interested in current FBI timelines

FBI request received - Nov 10th,2011
Credit Card charged - Dec 15th,2011
FBI Search completed - Dec 20th,2011
Mail Date - Dec 29th,2011 (USPS Priority Mail)
In our Mailbox - Dec 31st,2011

7 weeks and 2 days in all. I gotta say it is such a huge relief now


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

WeekrisH said:


> We received our completed FBI checks in the mail today
> For those who are interested in current FBI timelines
> 
> FBI request received - Nov 10th,2011
> ...


Congrats...Good Luck for your PR grant 

Cheers !

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

WeekrisH said:


> We received our completed FBI checks in the mail today
> For those who are interested in current FBI timelines
> 
> FBI request received - Nov 10th,2011
> ...


Congrats, WeekrisH! :clap2: 
Best wishes on your upcoming new year in Oz


----------



## maryavow (Dec 29, 2011)

*PCC USA- Fingerprints*



cross said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is the most recent procedure for the USA police clearance:
> 1) Get finger print cards from the FBI website. (refer to Aslam's post).
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi,

Thanks for all the inputs. 
Wanted to check the type of fingerprints taken- ink or electronic?
Also the FBI print card mentioned in point 1 means just take a print out of that form and get ink finger prints on the it. Is this understanding correct?

Thanks,
Harish


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

maryavow said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...



Well, when I went to the local police station to get fingerprinted for the FBI checks, they basically did them electronically on that same FD-258 card, which they themselves provided. The local police scans your fingers/ hand on an electronic device and then your fingerprints come up on a computer screen and they print them out on a laser jet printer using that FD card for the paper. Then they sell you the prints for a few dollars and you submit them to the FBI with the forms on the FBI's website. I haven't submitted my prints yet, just had them done. I asked the police if the laser was acceptable to the FBI and they said yes. So either way - ink or laser, you're fine.


----------



## maryavow (Dec 29, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Well, when I went to the local police station to get fingerprinted for the FBI checks, they basically did them electronically on that same FD-258 card, which they themselves provided. The local police scans your fingers/ hand on an electronic device and then your fingerprints come up on a computer screen and they print them out on a laser jet printer using that FD card for the paper. Then they sell you the prints for a few dollars and you submit them to the FBI with the forms on the FBI's website. I haven't submitted my prints yet, just had them done. I asked the police if the laser was acceptable to the FBI and they said yes. So either way - ink or laser, you're fine.



--------------------------------------------------

Thanks for this valuable information. Have you got this done in Melbourne local police station?


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

maryavow said:


> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thanks for this valuable information. Have you got this done in Melbourne local police station?


No, I did it at my local police station (in the US)


----------



## maryavow (Dec 29, 2011)

Has anyone got the finger-prints done at Melbourne?
if so where and were they electronic or ink?


----------



## maryavow (Dec 29, 2011)

*How to get fingerprints taken?*



cross said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is the most recent procedure for the USA police clearance:
> 1) Get finger print cards from the FBI website. (refer to Aslam's post).
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------

I went to the local police stations in Melbourne and they are not ready to take fingerprints- not even ink 
They say that the fingerprints need to be taken at Victoria Police station only - checked there the earliest appointment is of march end.

Anyone can suggest me something. I cannot wait for 3 months just to get the fingerprints 

Has anyone faced this situation? Is there nay police stn in Melbourne where they can take the fingerprints?

Thanks


----------



## maryavow (Dec 29, 2011)

tian said:


> Hi,
> I just got mine recently. It took 1 month to get our results back. The date on the letter shows 2 weeks after they received our request. So It took around 2 weeks to send it to Canada (where I live now). It is better if you open a FEDEX account if can't get USA stamp in a country you live now.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi All,

What should we write against the questions - YOUR NO. OCA, FBI NO. FBI, ARMED FORCES NO. MNU, MISCELLANEOUS NO. MNU?


----------



## WeekrisH (Feb 21, 2011)

maryavow said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hi All,
> 
> What should we write against the questions - YOUR NO. OCA, FBI NO. FBI, ARMED FORCES NO. MNU, MISCELLANEOUS NO. MNU?


You only need to fill in information that you already know of. For e.g SSN,Sex, Race, Nationality, Age, Eye Color etc. 

You can leave the other fields blank. 

For your reference, ive pasted the relevant guidelines below. Of these the originating agency identifier number can also be left blank since the record request in this case is from an individual.

Please review this helpful information to aid in the successful processing of hard copy criminal and civil fingerprint submissions in order to prevent delays
or rejections. Hard copy fingerprint submissions must meet specific criteria for processing by the Federal Bureau of Investigation.
Ensure all information is typed or legibly printed using blue or black ink.
Enter data within the boundaries of the designated field or block.
Complete all required fields. (If a required field is left blank, the fingerprint card may be immediately rejected without further processing.)
• The required fields for hard copy fingerprint cards are: originating agency identifier number - date of birth - place
of birth - name - sex fingerprint impressions - any applicable state stamp - Other (race, height, weight, eye color,
hair color)

Source : 

http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/background-checks/standard-fingerprint-form-fd-258

Here is another useful guide for filling the finger print card.

http://www.flhsmv.gov/dmv/forms/bfo/86203.pdf


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Will the FBI send an email once the fingerprints reach them?
Is there any kind of intimation when they receive the fingerprints and other supporting docs?


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

congrats WeekrisH ! in my case 
FBI request received - Nov 9th,2011 ...but no Credit Card deduction yet .. not sure if they give first preference to US citizens 


WeekrisH said:


> We received our completed FBI checks in the mail today
> For those who are interested in current FBI timelines
> 
> FBI request received - Nov 10th,2011
> ...


----------



## Esurfer (Nov 18, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> Will the FBI send an email once the fingerprints reach them?
> Is there any kind of intimation when they receive the fingerprints and other supporting docs?



Did you send your application by courier? Is there any way of tracking it? 

FBI will not send any confirmation e-mails once they receive the application. After the initial five week period, your application will register in their system. You can then check the status of the application by calling them. Also, if you used your creditcard as payment option, you will see a charge on it at the end of week 5.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

It has been 7 weeks still I do not see any deductions at my credit cared ..I'll call them today.



Esurfer said:


> Did you send your application by courier? Is there any way of tracking it?
> 
> FBI will not send any confirmation e-mails once they receive the application. After the initial five week period, your application will register in their system. You can then check the status of the application by calling them. Also, if you used your creditcard as payment option, you will see a charge on it at the end of week 5.
> 
> Best of luck to you.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Esurfer said:


> Did you send your application by courier? Is there any way of tracking it?
> 
> FBI will not send any confirmation e-mails once they receive the application. After the initial five week period, your application will register in their system. You can then check the status of the application by calling them. Also, if you used your creditcard as payment option, you will see a charge on it at the end of week 5.
> 
> Best of luck to you.


thanks esurfer..
I sent my application by SpeedPost(Indian Postal service) and so was able to track it online..
I has reached the FBI office today.
so now gotta wait for 5 weeks..
how about you?


----------



## Esurfer (Nov 18, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> thanks esurfer..
> I sent my application by SpeedPost(Indian Postal service) and so was able to track it online..
> I has reached the FBI office today.
> so now gotta wait for 5 weeks..
> how about you?



Should be any day now. Hopefully I don't have to resubmit it again :juggle:


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Esurfer said:


> Should be any day now. Hopefully I don't have to resubmit it again :juggle:


good luck..
even I am worried about the fingerprints..Hope that they dont ask them again..


----------



## nana046 (Jan 14, 2011)

Quick update

PCC application was received on Nov 16

Credit card charged on Dec 22

USPS Post received - Jan 05

(applied from US)


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

nana046 said:


> Quick update
> 
> PCC application was received on Nov 16
> 
> ...


congrats!!!


----------



## jcas (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello, my FBI request was received on Dec.14. I plan to contact them on the 5th week after they received my application. My question is, will they be 
able to give me a feedback if my fingerprints are acceptable or not? 

Also, I plan to request for the result to be mailed to a relative of mine residing
in the US so that he can send it to me via Fedex or DHL although in my application, I enclosed an IRC (Internation Reply Coupon) so that they can send it to me here in the Philippines. However, it will be an unregistered mail w/c cannot be tracked and will take 3 weeks to reach me after FBI sent it. Do you think they will allow such request? Thanks!


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

*Usa pcc*

Hello All -
Can someone from here pleae guide me on USA police certificate? I need to get USA PCC as I and my wife resided in US for more than 2 yrs. My confusion here is, if I can submit both my wife and my FBI finger prints and application in one go, in one courier? or need to be seperate? Actually, I didn't see an option of mentioning spouse name in the application form but I read some where in FBI site that the spouse documents can be added? Can you guys help me with this?

Thanks,
Sri


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Hyd2Aus said:


> Hello All -
> Can someone from here pleae guide me on USA police certificate? I need to get USA PCC as I and my wife resided in US for more than 2 yrs. My confusion here is, if I can submit both my wife and my FBI finger prints and application in one go, in one courier? or need to be seperate? Actually, I didn't see an option of mentioning spouse name in the application form but I read some where in FBI site that the spouse documents can be added? Can you guys help me with this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sri


Hi Sri;
you can submit both of your fingerprints together(on 2 separate fingerprinting cards) and fill out two separate forms..


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> Hi Sri;
> you can submit both of your fingerprints together(on 2 separate fingerprinting cards) and fill out two separate forms..


------------------------------------------------------

Cool, thanks LIG! So, I can send both the documents in 1 post and I can expect the clearance certificate from FBI also in 1 post only, self addressed courier?

Regards,
Sri


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Hyd2Aus said:


> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Cool, thanks LIG! So, I can send both the documents in 1 post and I can expect the clearance certificate from FBI also in 1 post only, self addressed courier?
> 
> ...


no worries Sri;
In fact I have done the same thing.Waiting for the Certificate now...


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> no worries Sri;
> In fact I have done the same thing.Waiting for the Certificate now...


--------------------------------------------------------

oh ya, I remember ur comment from sometime back. When did u send ur docs? We may have to expect close to 3 months 

Thanks,
sri


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Hyd2Aus said:


> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> oh ya, I remember ur comment from sometime back. When did u send ur docs? We may have to expect close to 3 months
> 
> ...


I hope its not 3 months..unfortunately thats the current processing time..
My docs reached them on 3rd or 4th Jan'12....


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Hyd2Aus said:


> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> oh ya, I remember ur comment from sometime back. When did u send ur docs? We may have to expect close to 3 months
> 
> ...


Hi,

Can you share where the timelines are? I'm trying to calculate for myself - some people (like WeekrisH) took only 7 weeks. Are you currently in the US? I saw a Canadian timeline where the current wait was between 7 and 12 weeks.


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> I hope its not 3 months..unfortunately thats the current processing time..
> My docs reached them on 3rd or 4th Jan'12....


----------------------------------------

Hopefully, it's faster in this 2012 . BTW, whats ur current status on AUS immigration? I just submitted my skills assessment to ACS. Is this advisable to apply for FBI pcc from now only? I'm planning to have atleast FBI report ready by the time my process goes till 176 application.

Thanks,
Sri


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Hyd2Aus said:


> ----------------------------------------
> 
> Hopefully, it's faster in this 2012 . BTW, whats ur current status on AUS immigration? I just submitted my skills assessment to ACS. Is this advisable to apply for FBI pcc from now only? I'm planning to have atleast FBI report ready by the time my process goes till 176 application.
> 
> ...


Thats exactly my plan also...
But you are one step ahead of me in terms of applying for FBI PCC..which is in a way rite bcoz its only come after 2 months..
I am waiting for SS; after which will apply for 176.....


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

*Prepaid Return Envelope*

Help Please!

I have the finger prints done and the application form filled in for FBI PCC. But unable to find a prepaid return envelope option. How did you guys do it from India for FBI PCC? I checked with FedEx, DHL and DTDC and they don't have this option. Please advise me the better option for this? Do I have only choice with post office and the paper stamps stick to the envelope and kept that in my postage to FBI.

Thanks.
Sri


----------



## maryavow (Dec 29, 2011)

WeekrisH said:


> Did you use the credit card auth form for the FBI fee. If you card has been charged you can use a screenprint of your Credit card activity to prove that the FBI request is in progress. If you have the tracking number for the carrier with which you sent you FBI application you can use the Delivery confirmation to show proof that the request has been submitted to FBI. I know that these both will work. I'm planning to do the same too.
> 
> On another note when was your request received by the FBI?
> My request was received on 10-Nov and my card was charged exactly 5 weeks later on 15-Dec . I called FBI helpline and they said it will be 2-3 weeks once card has been charged.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi Weekrish,

what is the FBI helpline number that you called to? Any email id where we can send email to get a confirmation to show to the CO as proof of request sent?

Thanks


----------



## WeekrisH (Feb 21, 2011)

Please call the FBI Customer service at 304-625-5590 to check the status of your request. 

AFAIK there is no physical acknowledgement from FBI that your request was received. People use the USPS/Fedex delivery status and credit card charge for FBI fee as proof. 

You can try emailing [email protected] explaining your situation to see if they would acknowledge receipt of your FBI request.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## WeekrisH (Feb 21, 2011)

Hyd2Aus said:


> Help Please!
> 
> I have the finger prints done and the application form filled in for FBI PCC. But unable to find a prepaid return envelope option. How did you guys do it from India for FBI PCC? I checked with FedEx, DHL and DTDC and they don't have this option. Please advise me the better option for this? Do I have only choice with post office and the paper stamps stick to the envelope and kept that in my postage to FBI.
> 
> ...


Sign up for a fedex account and write your Fedex number on your FBI application. Alternatively you can also prepay and print Priority mail/ express mail stamps from USPS.com

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## nilchicago (Oct 24, 2011)

Pls help me understand the correct current process.
Am in Melbourne, Indian citizen who has lived in USA for 3-4 years and need to get FBI fingerprint clearance. 

The FBI websites asks for $18 per verification (will pay by credit card), information form and the fingerprint form. There is no mention of return envelope in their link.

I checked Melbournian police stations and they are all booked out till April for fingerprinting and they work till 3 PM Mon-Fri. 

Am I following the correct process and on right track ?

Neel.


----------



## maryavow (Dec 29, 2011)

nilchicago said:


> Pls help me understand the correct current process.
> Am in Melbourne, Indian citizen who has lived in USA for 3-4 years and need to get FBI fingerprint clearance.
> 
> The FBI websites asks for $18 per verification (will pay by credit card), information form and the fingerprint form. There is no mention of return envelope in their link.
> ...




The Melbourne city police stations donot do it anymore. the central service for fingerprinting is no good either in terms of appointments  . We requested one in Jan first week, and the earliest appointment that we got was in March.

Its better you head out to a sub-urban Police Station like Fitzroy or Richmond and get it done. BTW, these suburban police stations would do it early in the morning (before 9-10 AM ) or late at night (after 1030 PM).

If you donot give a fedex account or return postage, FBI sends back the results via first-class mail. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## nilchicago (Oct 24, 2011)

Your clarification on return postage was good. I was planning to send return postage but will not do that. I called up US Embassy in Canberra and they also said the same as you.

I was told that the fingerprint can be done only at the WTC Victorian Police office or by AFP. 

I had no clue that suburban police could do that. So I will try the Caulfield Police station and if they are able to do it, YOU HAVE BEEN MY MESSIAH today !!!

Can you tell me which suburban police station did it for sure ?

Neel


----------



## maryavow (Dec 29, 2011)

nilchicago said:


> Your clarification on return postage was good. I was planning to send return postage but will not do that. I called up US Embassy in Canberra and they also said the same as you.
> 
> I was told that the fingerprint can be done only at the WTC Victorian Police office or by AFP.
> 
> ...



Fitzroy. Please give them a call, and explain your situation and take an appointment before heading there. This is not a part of their job, so be prepared to be refused. Also tell them that it has to be a ink-based and not biometric.
Wishing you luck.


----------



## mikai (Feb 1, 2012)

Guys, any success stories in applying an FBI PCC from the Philippines? I would like to know how you go about the process... Thanks!


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Even I am waiting for the FBI PCC...
any updates??


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Lifeisgood.

Even I got email from CO for FBI clearance though I lived in US only for 9 months.

Could you please tell me the process? As far as I know:

1. We have to take the print of form FD-258.
2. Then we have to go to local police station (India). Here what should we tell them? As you know in india how it works, so please help.
3. Alternatively, there is JK consultancy who are authorised for fingerprint but they charge around 4k. Is this the best option or local police?
4. After printing we have to send the FD-258 card to FBI along with Credit card form.

Please answer my above queries and guide me.

Thanks.
skj



lifeisgood said:


> good luck..
> even I am worried about the fingerprints..Hope that they dont ask them again..


----------



## Chaths (Oct 5, 2011)

skjworld said:


> Hi Lifeisgood.
> 
> Even I got email from CO for FBI clearance though I lived in US only for 9 months.
> 
> ...


Going through the police would be a hassle, And read about cases where you would need to bribe them to get it done...

I did thru JK Consultancy... Work was of good quality and he had the FD-258 card available with them.....I have got my PCC approved....


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Chaths.
Could you please let me know how much time it took to get your FBI clearance?


Chaths said:


> Going through the police would be a hassle, And read about cases where you would need to bribe them to get it done...
> 
> I did thru JK Consultancy... Work was of good quality and he had the FD-258 card available with them.....I have got my PCC approved....


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

This FBI clearance seems to be taking forever. Its been almost a month now. And the worst part is that they do not provide any updates; not even through email.


----------



## Chaths (Oct 5, 2011)

skjworld said:


> Thanks Chaths.
> Could you please let me know how much time it took to get your FBI clearance?


It took me 2 months to get the clearance


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi LIG,

Have u also applied for FBI clearance and waiting for the same? Remember we both applied on same date 21st Jan.
should we take PCC and medicals after getting FBI clearance or within 28 days of email from CO?

Regards,
skj


lifeisgood said:


> This FBI clearance seems to be taking forever. Its been almost a month now. And the worst part is that they do not provide any updates; not even through email.


----------



## nilchicago (Oct 24, 2011)

Can someone please tell , in the FD 258 form, what to mention against the fields 
ORI and "EMPLOYER AND ADDRESS". Where do we mention the Passport and DIAC as the requestor ? I hold India passport.


----------



## maryavow (Dec 29, 2011)

nilchicago said:


> Can someone please tell , in the FD 258 form, what to mention against the fields
> ORI and "EMPLOYER AND ADDRESS". Where do we mention the Passport and DIAC as the requestor ? I hold India passport.



-------------------------------------------------------
Leave the fields blank -ORI and "EMPLOYER AND ADDRESS"
This is required when fbi clearance is required as background check by employers

You can mention reason for request in the application form not in FD-258
By the way, from where did u get the fingerprints done in Melbourne finally?


----------



## giri26 (Jul 18, 2011)

FBI clearance took me just under 2 months. They don't provide any updates till the 5th or 6th week of your application reaching their office. The 28 days deadline is not set on stone. I was given 28 days deadline to submit my PCC and medicals but it took almost 50 days for me to submit the PCC.

I sent the CO the copy of the postal receipts and the copy of the FBI and state pcc request forms and she said that they are aware of the timesline and they are more than happy to wait for it. So as long as you can provide them with some proof that you have applied for the PCC's, they are okay to wait till you get it. State PCC took around 3 weeks.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi skjworld;
How are you doing ? I have already been alloted a CO and he has asked for PCC and medicals ...So in fact now I am lagging behind ..
Waiting for FBI PCC and am in the process of doing the Indian PCC and medicals..
what abt you?



skjworld said:


> Hi LIG,
> 
> Have u also applied for FBI clearance and waiting for the same? Remember we both applied on same date 21st Jan.
> should we take PCC and medicals after getting FBI clearance or within 28 days of email from CO?
> ...


----------



## giri26 (Jul 18, 2011)

There is no way we can get the Indian PCC and FBI within 28 days. The Indian PCC takes 2 months and FBI takes 2 months. So you will have to inform your CO about the same and provide them with the necessary proof that you have requested for them.


----------



## nilchicago (Oct 24, 2011)

maryavow said:


> -------------------------------------------------------
> Leave the fields blank -ORI and "EMPLOYER AND ADDRESS"
> This is required when fbi clearance is required as background check by employers
> 
> ...


Richmond PS


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi LIG,

fine thanks...yeah CO is assigned and I m in proces of PCC n medicals.
hope you are also preparing for PCC n medicals.



lifeisgood said:


> Hi skjworld;
> How are you doing ? I have already been alloted a CO and he has asked for PCC and medicals ...So in fact now I am lagging behind ..
> Waiting for FBI PCC and am in the process of doing the Indian PCC and medicals..
> what abt you?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

hi giri26;
My credit card has been charged on 7th Feb by the FBI for the PCC..When do you think will the PCC be posted by them?
Can I expect it in the next 10 days or will it take more time?



giri26 said:


> FBI clearance took me just under 2 months. They don't provide any updates till the 5th or 6th week of your application reaching their office. The 28 days deadline is not set on stone. I was given 28 days deadline to submit my PCC and medicals but it took almost 50 days for me to submit the PCC.
> 
> I sent the CO the copy of the postal receipts and the copy of the FBI and state pcc request forms and she said that they are aware of the timesline and they are more than happy to wait for it. So as long as you can provide them with some proof that you have applied for the PCC's, they are okay to wait till you get it. State PCC took around 3 weeks.


----------



## Esurfer (Nov 18, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> hi giri26;
> My credit card has been charged on 7th Feb by the FBI for the PCC..When do you think will the PCC be posted by them?
> Can I expect it in the next 10 days or will it take more time?


Processing takes just under 8 weeks these days. It's even faster for the people currently reside in the US (I know I got mine within seven weeks) If you reside overseas it may add another week tops.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Esurfer said:


> Processing takes just under 8 weeks these days. It's even faster for the people currently reside in the US (I know I got mine within seven weeks) If you reside overseas it may add another week tops.


That's great news! Did you take your local police checks? I hear those are faster.


----------



## Esurfer (Nov 18, 2011)

stormgal said:


> That's great news! Did you take your local police checks? I hear those are faster.


Yeah, they take usually about 2-4 weeks depending on the state you live in.


----------



## mikai (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi lifeisgood, did they charge your credit card as soon as they receive the request? I sent the PCC request yesterday, I hope it arrives in their office very soon.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

mikai said:


> Hi lifeisgood, did they charge your credit card as soon as they receive the request? I sent the PCC request yesterday, I hope it arrives in their office very soon.


my credit card was charged just a few days back but my application reached them on 3rd Jan..


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> my credit card was charged just a few days back but my application reached them on 3rd Jan..


Could share exact dates please. I am also waiting for my card to be charged


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Application reached FBI on 3rd Jan and Credit card charged on 6th Feb 



rgogada said:


> Could share exact dates please. I am also waiting for my card to be charged


----------



## OllySyd (Mar 21, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> Application reached FBI on 3rd Jan and Credit card charged on 6th Feb


My 2 cents.....


It takes close to 6 weeks (from the date FBI receives the request) for the card to be charged. You would receive the letter 2-3 weeks after the charge.

State PCC (NJ) took only 4 days from the Fingerprinting date to arrive by mail.


----------



## mikai (Feb 1, 2012)

OllySyd said:


> My 2 cents.....
> 
> 
> It takes close to 6 weeks (from the date FBI receives the request) for the card to be charged. You would receive the letter 2-3 weeks after the charge.
> ...


Our PCC request reached FBI last Monday (Feb13), I have the results set to our relatives in the US hopping it will reach them sooner than sending it overseas. I did not include any return envelope hoping it will be sent through first class mail without any problems.

Fingers crossed...


----------



## nilchicago (Oct 24, 2011)

has anyone sent to FBI via Post Express Courier International from Australia ? I paid almost $50 for it and what I see on USPS website is NOTICE LEFT/NO AUTHORISED RECIPIENT. Anyone has similar experience ?


----------



## nilchicago (Oct 24, 2011)

maryavow said:


> -------------------------------------------------------
> Leave the fields blank -ORI and "EMPLOYER AND ADDRESS"
> This is required when fbi clearance is required as background check by employers
> 
> ...


Hi, you may be able suggest for me.

I sent via Australia Post Express Courier International. On USPS I see the status as NOTICE LEFT/NO AUTHORISED RECIPIENT. And I spent almost $50 for this express service !!!!! Do I call FBI and inform them of the courier details ? Or call USPS and ask them to leave it at reception ?


----------



## maryavow (Dec 29, 2011)

nilchicago said:


> Hi, you may be able suggest for me.
> 
> I sent via Australia Post Express Courier International. On USPS I see the status as NOTICE LEFT/NO AUTHORISED RECIPIENT. And I spent almost $50 for this express service !!!!! Do I call FBI and inform them of the courier details ? Or call USPS and ask them to leave it at reception ?


-------------------------------------------

I do not have much idea. May be call USPS/Australia Post to give a reciept .
May be someone from US can tell better.


----------



## nilchicago (Oct 24, 2011)

maryavow said:


> -------------------------------------------
> 
> I do not have much idea. May be call USPS/Australia Post to give a reciept .
> May be someone from US can tell better.


This is sorted. For others who may face similar problem in future, FBI personnel collect mail from local USPS outlet twice a day. Mine got picked up today.


----------



## jcas (Jan 9, 2012)

I requested my clearance to be sent to a relative of mine residing in the US and it was received on Feb 10 (received by FBI on Dec 14). I asked my relative to scan the document and send it to me. I uploaded the scanned document and after an hour, I received the visa grant as this is the only document pending for me. Good luck to everyone waiting for their FBI results back! It took about exactly 8 weeks for me to complete the FBI check.


----------



## maryavow (Dec 29, 2011)

jcas said:


> I requested my clearance to be sent to a relative of mine residing in the US and it was received on Feb 10 (received by FBI on Dec 14). I asked my relative to scan the document and send it to me. I uploaded the scanned document and after an hour, I received the visa grant as this is the only document pending for me. Good luck to everyone waiting for their FBI results back! It took about exactly 8 weeks for me to complete the FBI check.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------
when was ur credit card charged?
and what is the date on your FBI result sheet?
Just trying to calculate days between credit card charge and processing dates as well as days for shipping.

Thanks


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Congratulations!!!
My docs were received by FBI on 3rd Jan and CC was charged on 6th Feb so I guess my report should be coming in a few weeks..
thanks for the dates...



jcas said:


> I requested my clearance to be sent to a relative of mine residing in the US and it was received on Feb 10 (received by FBI on Dec 14). I asked my relative to scan the document and send it to me. I uploaded the scanned document and after an hour, I received the visa grant as this is the only document pending for me. Good luck to everyone waiting for their FBI results back! It took about exactly 8 weeks for me to complete the FBI check.


----------



## jcas (Jan 9, 2012)

maryavow said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> when was ur credit card charged?
> and what is the date on your FBI result sheet?
> Just trying to calculate days between credit card charge and processing dates as well as days for shipping.
> ...


I sent a money order. Search was completed on Feb. 5, 2012.


----------



## jcas (Jan 9, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> Congratulations!!!
> My docs were received by FBI on 3rd Jan and CC was charged on 6th Feb so I guess my report should be coming in a few weeks..
> thanks for the dates...


Thanks...It was such a relief to finally receive the results. Yes, yours should be coming in a few weeks...Good luck!


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

My card is charged today (02/21/12) for our FBI PCC. 
FBI received my application on 01/18/12.


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

rgogada said:


> My card is charged today (02/21/12) for our FBI PCC.
> FBI received my application on 01/18/12.


--------

Cool, mine would be next then. FBI received my app on 01/20/12.

Thanks,
Sri


----------



## maryavow (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi LIG,

Have you got ur FBI PCC now? 

Thanks


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

not yet..


maryavow said:


> Hi LIG,
> 
> Have you got ur FBI PCC now?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> not yet..


Did you attach any postage or return courier?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

i did not attach any return postage..
so mine will come by the regular super slow mail..



rgogada said:


> Did you attach any postage or return courier?


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> i did not attach any return postage..
> so mine will come by the regular super slow mail..


Hi lifeisgood,

hope you have got your FBI PCC by now. Please let me know.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I am still waiting for the PCC...that's the only doc missing...
when did you submit yours??




rgogada said:


> Hi lifeisgood,
> 
> hope you have got your FBI PCC by now. Please let me know.


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> I am still waiting for the PCC...that's the only doc missing...
> when did you submit yours??


You mean FBI PCC? I have sent on 14th Jan, and it got reached on 18th Jan. my card got charged on 21st Feb.

I think you will get it around Mar 3rd. I will get mine around Mar 18th. Please keep me updated.


----------



## mikai (Feb 1, 2012)

We asked FBI regarding our application and this is what they replied:

"The normal processing time is 8 weeks. It does take 5 to 6 weeks for a request to clear our security process before we are able to see a request in our system."

Sent application last Feb 13.


----------



## nilchicago (Oct 24, 2011)

Is there any way to track the application ? Online ? Over the phone ? My documents reached FBI on 17-Feb , guess its a good wait till Mar-end for card to be charged and 2 more weeks (mid April) for results and 2 more weeks for return mail (April-end).
What a long wait !!!


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

*PCC from USA*



iwh_aus said:


> I think Amaslam has covered most of your questions but a couple a things.
> the cost for FBI check is $18 per person.
> In addition, these days its not taking more than 3-4 weeks to get it. i know that because i did it for myself recently.


Hello iwh_aus,

We also have to do PCC from US. Currently we are in India ( Indian Nationals). 
Please suggest me how you did fingerprinting. Is it the FD-258 form you used? Was it a regular A-4 paper or different paper used for fingerprinting?
Please advise. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

nilchicago said:


> Is there any way to track the application ? Online ? Over the phone ? My documents reached FBI on 17-Feb , guess its a good wait till Mar-end for card to be charged and 2 more weeks (mid April) for results and 2 more weeks for return mail (April-end).
> What a long wait !!!


Hello,

We also have to do PCC from US. Currently we are in India ( Indian Nationals). 
Please suggest me how you did fingerprinting. Is it the FD-258 form you used? Was it a regular A-4 paper or different paper used for fingerprinting?
Please advise. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

There is no way to track your application (what a shame with ALL this technology ).

I got my PCC from FBI today after a wait of almost 2 months..
My application reached them on 3rd Jan and my credit card was charged on 6th Feb..

So,yeah all you can do is wait..

The worrying part for me is that my spouse's PCC hasnt come.SO i am a bit anxious.Maybe it will come in a few days..




nilchicago said:


> Is there any way to track the application ? Online ? Over the phone ? My documents reached FBI on 17-Feb , guess its a good wait till Mar-end for card to be charged and 2 more weeks (mid April) for results and 2 more weeks for return mail (April-end).
> What a long wait !!!


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Got my PCC from FBI today after a wait of almost 2 months..
My application reached them on 3rd Jan and my credit card was charged on 6th Feb..

The worrying part for me is that my spouse's PCC hasnt come (we sent the fingerprinting together).So I am anxious.
Maybe it will come in a few days..


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

the whole procedure has been listed here in one of the threads..So plz go through it...
I used a better quality paper (100 gsm) to print FD-258.. thats not an issue though...you can use any regular kind paper..

the form is available online with all the instructions on how to fill it up..




indian01 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We also have to do PCC from US. Currently we are in India ( Indian Nationals).
> Please suggest me how you did fingerprinting. Is it the FD-258 form you used? Was it a regular A-4 paper or different paper used for fingerprinting?
> ...


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> Got my PCC from FBI today after a wait of almost 2 months..
> My application reached them on 3rd Jan and my credit card was charged on 6th Feb..
> 
> The worrying part for me is that my spouse's PCC hasnt come (we sent the fingerprinting together).So I am anxious.
> Maybe it will come in a few days..


Congrats lifeisgood on your FBI PCC. 
We (self&spouse) have sent them together in the same cover and got single charge of $36. Still waiting for the docs though.

Did you too apply together and sent them in the same cover? Did your card charged together ($36) or separately ($18+$18)?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

We applied together and the card got charged once only...



rgogada said:


> Congrats lifeisgood on your FBI PCC.
> We (self&spouse) have sent them together in the same cover and got single charge of $36. Still waiting for the docs though.
> 
> Did you apply together and sent them in the same cover? Did your card charged together ($36) or separately ($18+$18)?


----------



## nilchicago (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi, Did you have the results sent back to you in Australia or did you arrange for it to be sent to local contact in USA ? Can you tell how long it took for the post ? I am wondering to send a address change form , if it makes quite some difference.


----------



## maryavow (Dec 29, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> Got my PCC from FBI today after a wait of almost 2 months..
> My application reached them on 3rd Jan and my credit card was charged on 6th Feb..
> 
> The worrying part for me is that my spouse's PCC hasnt come (we sent the fingerprinting together).So I am anxious.
> Maybe it will come in a few days..


-------------------------------------------------
congrats on ur PCC and hopefully the other will soon come.

Can you share the dates: When was checked completed and when was it posted?


----------



## OllySyd (Mar 21, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> We applied together and the card got charged once only...


That happens.

I got my FBI Pcc a couple of days after my wife's

Even though I sent both applications together and the card was charged for both, there could be a lag in the receipt of one form vs. the other


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

my application was received on 3rd Jan and Card was charged on 6th Feb...
I dont know the posting date bcoz I am out of town and will be returning home on saturday but my guess is that the posting date would be around 15th - 17th feb..



maryavow said:


> -------------------------------------------------
> congrats on ur PCC and hopefully the other will soon come.
> 
> Can you share the dates: When was checked completed and when was it posted?


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello all,
I have a quick question if you can help, did you guys did fingerprinting yourself or took help from some fingerprinting agent (JK Consultancty, and there is 1 in Pune). I was doing fingerprinting in FD-258 but not very satisfied with results. Just want to know if people are doing it themselves and if FBI is approving of those and sending the results. 

If that's so then I will also do it myself.

Thanks,


----------



## mikai (Feb 1, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Hello all,
> I have a quick question if you can help, did you guys did fingerprinting yourself or took help from some fingerprinting agent (JK Consultancty, and there is 1 in Pune). I was doing fingerprinting in FD-258 but not very satisfied with results. Just want to know if people are doing it themselves and if FBI is approving of those and sending the results.
> 
> If that's so then I will also do it myself.
> ...


Hi indian01,

We also tried it ourselves but it looked very messy. We were afraid that FBI might reject our application so we have the local police do it for us. I'm not sure if police stations in India have fingerprint specialist to do the finger printing though. Sorry, not much of a help.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks so much mikai for your response. Your response indeed is helpful. Thanks again.

Anybody from India please reply, if you have got it done from third-party please let me know and also if you did yourself then also let me know, whether FBI sent the results to you. 

Thanks.


----------



## maryavow (Dec 29, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> my application was received on 3rd Jan and Card was charged on 6th Feb...
> I dont know the posting date bcoz I am out of town and will be returning home on saturday but my guess is that the posting date would be around 15th - 17th feb..


-------------------------
Thanks for the update. Once you are back on saturday , please share the 2 dates : Search completed date and date of posting.
My cc was charged 1 week after yours , hence the query


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

*regarding fingerprinting from India*



maryavow said:


> -------------------------
> Thanks for the update. Once you are back on saturday , please share the 2 dates : Search completed date and date of posting.
> My cc was charged 1 week after yours , hence the query


Please suggest me how you did fingerprinting? Yourself or some third-party? Please advise.


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Please suggest me how you did fingerprinting? Yourself or some third-party? Please advise.


I am also from pune and I did it at the pune commissionerate. I do not think, you can it yourself.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

*fingerprinting issue*



rgogada said:


> I am also from pune and I did it at the pune commissionerate. I do not think, you can it yourself.


Thanks for your reply.

I was looking at banglore Commissionerate website and I culdn't find whom to call and ask for fingerprinting.

I also looked at Pune Commisionerate (CENTRAL EXCISE PUNE ZONE) site but couldn't find same info there as well. 

Kindly guide me where to call regarding fingerprinting at Bglore Commisionerate?

Thanks so much.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I did it myself... got the approval letter yesterday and uploaded them and got the all important "MET" status also 

I sent three separate FD-258 with my fingerprints on them...
just follow the instructions and you should be fine...
fingerprinting agency will not do anything special but you can go for your satisfaction...
just roll the fingers as instructed and make sure the circles are shown properly...



indian01 said:


> Hello all,
> I have a quick question if you can help, did you guys did fingerprinting yourself or took help from some fingerprinting agent (JK Consultancty, and there is 1 in Pune). I was doing fingerprinting in FD-258 but not very satisfied with results. Just want to know if people are doing it themselves and if FBI is approving of those and sending the results.
> 
> If that's so then I will also do it myself.
> ...


----------



## botero82 (Jul 1, 2011)

I sent my documents to FBI on Feb 3. My card was charged today. So I could receive the results in three or four weeks.


----------



## maryavow (Dec 29, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> my application was received on 3rd Jan and Card was charged on 6th Feb...
> I dont know the posting date bcoz I am out of town and will be returning home on saturday but my guess is that the posting date would be around 15th - 17th feb..



--------------------
Hi LIG,

Were you able to check the dates now- posting and process completion dates?

Thanks


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello All,

I found this good video on how to take fingerprints manually. Sharing it with you all.

Hope it will be helpful for all those who are taking fingerprints themselves.

How To Roll Fingerprints : Crime Scene, Forensic Supplies


----------



## botero82 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi guys,

My timeline as follow:

Documents received: 03 Feb 2012
Card Charged: 28 Feb 2012
Result received: 05 Mar 2012


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Just you give you guys an update : got my spouse's FBI PCC also today...
Good luck to all of you..


----------



## maryavow (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi All,

Just wanted to share my time-lines for FBI PCC:

Request Received by FBI: 10 Jan 2012
Credit Card Charged : 13 Feb 2012
Search complete date: 24 Feb 2012
Mailed on : 5th March 2012
Received by me : 9 March 2012


Thanks to everyone in this forum for sharing updates and answering my doubts/queries.

Thanks,
maryavow:clap2:


----------



## mikai (Feb 1, 2012)

maryavow said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to share my time-lines for FBI PCC:
> 
> ...


hi maryavow, did you send them a return envelope?


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> Just you give you guys an update : got my spouse's FBI PCC also today...
> Good luck to all of you..


Hi LIG,

When you send FD-258 to USA for PCC, do you send return envelope also with that?


----------



## OllySyd (Mar 21, 2011)

indian01 said:


> Hi LIG,
> 
> When you send FD-258 to USA for PCC, do you send return envelope also with that?



You don't need to. If you don't send FBI, will send you regular us postal mail which will take time.

If you need to receive the letter earlier then you need to put in a prepaid priority envelope


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

OllySyd said:


> You don't need to. If you don't send FBI, will send you regular us postal mail which will take time.
> 
> If you need to receive the letter earlier then you need to put in a prepaid priority envelope


I am in India, wondering which courier service to use to send prepaid envelope.....any one from India, knows the answer. Because even if I give my friend's address in USA, they will get in 4-5 days via regular mail. And then further they will post it to me, because scan copy will not work, as I will need to send certified copy of same and for notarizing from India, I would need original in my hand.

Please throw some light how from India I can send prepaid envelope for receiving the mail as soon as possible.

Thanks.


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

indian01 said:


> I am in India, wondering which courier service to use to send prepaid envelope.....any one from India, knows the answer. Because even if I give my friend's address in USA, they will get in 4-5 days via regular mail. And then further they will post it to me, because scan copy will not work, as I will need to send certified copy of same and for notarizing from India, I would need original in my hand.
> 
> Please throw some light how from India I can send prepaid envelope for receiving the mail as soon as possible.
> 
> Thanks.


1. Scanned copy will work.
2. My notary did not ask for originals 

I did not bother about the prepaid courier. whats difference in 64 days vs 60 days.


----------



## sydbound (Mar 13, 2012)

*6 weeks*

Request Received by FBI: 30 Jan 2012
Credit Card Charged : 28 Feb 2012
Search complete date: 5 Mar 2012
Mailed on : 8 March 2012
Received by me : 13 March 2012


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

sydbound said:


> Request Received by FBI: 30 Jan 2012
> Credit Card Charged : 28 Feb 2012
> Search complete date: 5 Mar 2012
> Mailed on : 8 March 2012
> Received by me : 13 March 2012



Hi sydbound - are you in the US now? I really want to send my PCC's but I read on a timeline that some people who are living in the US get theirs done in about a month.


----------



## sydbound (Mar 13, 2012)

stormgal said:


> Hi sydbound - are you in the US now? I really want to send my PCC's but I read on a timeline that some people who are living in the US get theirs done in about a month.


Europe actually. It does seem that US residents get theirs processed quicker. However, mine was completed in exactly 6 weeks, and involved sending to a non-US address, so it's a bit random. I would alot for 6-7 weeks, in any case.


----------



## nilchicago (Oct 24, 2011)

botero82 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My timeline as follow:
> 
> ...


Hi, when you say card charged 28/02 and results received 05/03, do you mean , you got the results by post to your post box on 05/03 in Australia ?


----------



## nilchicago (Oct 24, 2011)

maryavow said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to share my time-lines for FBI PCC:
> 
> ...


Hi, from your timelines, it looks like it took only 4 days for the record to come from USA to your OZ address. FBI took more time in generating the report between 13/2 to 24/2. 

Did you order the results to your Australian address or a local USA address ?


----------



## nilchicago (Oct 24, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> I did it myself... got the approval letter yesterday and uploaded them and got the all important "MET" status also
> 
> I sent three separate FD-258 with my fingerprints on them...
> just follow the instructions and you should be fine...
> ...


LIG, which website of DIAC can you see the MET status please ?


----------



## nilchicago (Oct 24, 2011)

botero82 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My timeline as follow:
> 
> ...


Do you mean, your CC was charged on 28/2 and you had the results in ur mailbox on 5/3 ?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

you will need the TRN # and passport # for accessing this link..

Checking the Status of your application

on entering this secure site...click on "Document Checklist"....



nilchicago said:


> LIG, which website of DIAC can you see the MET status please ?


----------



## botero82 (Jul 1, 2011)

nilchicago said:


> Do you mean, your CC was charged on 28/2 and you had the results in ur mailbox on 5/3 ?


Yes, I did put an address in Miami FL and it was really fast.


----------



## maryavow (Dec 29, 2011)

nilchicago said:


> Hi, from your timelines, it looks like it took only 4 days for the record to come from USA to your OZ address. FBI took more time in generating the report between 13/2 to 24/2.
> 
> Did you order the results to your Australian address or a local USA address ?


--------------------------------------------

Australian address (via Fedex- i had opened a Fedex account #)


Thanks


----------



## mikai (Feb 1, 2012)

FBI received! Here's my timeline. It took almost 5 weeks.

Feb 13 - FBI received request
Mar 6 - Credit card charged
Mar 16 - FBI results received (Virginia, USA)


----------



## nilchicago (Oct 24, 2011)

mikai said:


> FBI received! Here's my timeline. It took almost 5 weeks.
> 
> Feb 13 - FBI received request
> Mar 6 - Credit card charged
> Mar 16 - FBI results received (Virginia, USA)



Almost the same for me.

FBI received 16 Feb
Card charged 9 Mar
Results received to my OZ address 21 Mar


----------



## nilchicago (Oct 24, 2011)

maryavow said:


> --------------------------------------------
> 
> Australian address (via Fedex- i had opened a Fedex account #)
> 
> ...


Hey mate, I got the pre grant letter from DIAC. Does this mean that I plan to fly out of Australia for 1-2 days, inform DIAC the itenerary and come back in as a PR ?


----------



## nilchicago (Oct 24, 2011)

botero82 said:


> I sent my documents to FBI on Feb 3. My card was charged today. So I could receive the results in three or four weeks.


I got mail subject pre grant letter stating that my application is nearing completion. Asks me to fly out so case can be decided. Does this mean that I have been granted and that I just fly out and come back into Australia as a PR ?


----------



## newbie2012 (Mar 29, 2012)

maryavow said:


> --------------------------------------------
> 
> Australian address (via Fedex- i had opened a Fedex account #)
> 
> ...


hi I have already sent my application with a US postal address?? How can I now go about creating a FEDEX account and ask that it be sent by FEDEX to the same US address?
Thanks


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

*US FBI Police Clearance*

Has anyone applied for an FBI police clearance recently? If you've received yours, how long did it take to get the results?


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

ozbound12 said:


> Has anyone applied for an FBI police clearance recently? If you've received yours, how long did it take to get the results?


We mailed ours off 3 weeks ago, haven't heard back yet. They haven't charged our account yet, either. From what I can tell from other people, they generally get to it about 3-4 weeks after you mail it in. Once they charge your card, you should have results back in 1-2 weeks. Will let you know when we get ours back!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Awesome, thanks! I'd heard that they take forever, so I figured it would be worth getting them done a bit early.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Has anyone applied for an FBI police clearance recently? If you've received yours, how long did it take to get the results?


I got it in 4-5 weeks


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

auzee_bujji said:


> I got it in 4-5 weeks


Really? When did you send them the prints and get the results, do you know off-hand? Did you send them a prepaid envelope?


----------



## tarlyn (Mar 17, 2012)

Most I have heard is around 8 weeks....I sent mine in 5 weeks ago tomorrow....they charged my card roughly 2 weeks ago.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi, I sent mine in around two weeks ago - nothing so far as far as credit card activity.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

tarlyn said:


> Most I have heard is around 8 weeks....I sent mine in 5 weeks ago tomorrow....they charged my card roughly 2 weeks ago.


Betcha you'll get your results back in the next few days, then...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

My timeline (for FBI check):

Mailed in form: 12 March
FBI charged account: 6 April (so 3.5 weeks from the day I mailed it in)

Will update this once we get the results... am hoping will be within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

mbc71 said:


> My timeline (for FBI check):
> 
> Mailed in form: 12 March
> FBI charged account: 6 April (so 3.5 weeks from the day I mailed it in)
> ...



ooo, so according to your timelines, I have one more week to go. Never in my life have I checked my credit card site so many times before lolol


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

stormgal said:


> ooo, so according to your timelines, I have one more week to go. Never in my life have I checked my credit card site so many times before lolol



hehe Its exciting, isn't it? Can't wait to see what kind of dirt the FBI has on me.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

mbc71 said:


> hehe Its exciting, isn't it? Can't wait to see what kind of dirt the FBI has on me.


LOL, I am hoping they don't throw a flashbang into my living room and yell out "freeze!!!", hogtie me and throw me in the back of a van for further questioning!


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

I am the necessary documents for FBI pcc please help me with the below questions:

I see that one of the required is required is "*satisfactory proof of identity, consisting of full name, date and place of birth, postal address for return of results*". I am confused if this mean that my ID proof needs to have my address where the results can be maoled back. I am originally from India and I plannign to give the front page of my passport for ID proof, can I do that? Also for the return address can I give them my current USA address in the cover letter?
Please suggest.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Sanjukta said:


> I am the necessary documents for FBI pcc please help me with the below questions:
> 
> I see that one of the required is required is "*satisfactory proof of identity, consisting of full name, date and place of birth, postal address for return of results*". I am confused if this mean that my ID proof needs to have my address where the results can be maoled back. I am originally from India and I plannign to give the front page of my passport for ID proof, can I do that? Also for the return address can I give them my current USA address in the cover letter?
> Please suggest.


Yes, but there's a form that you fill out in addition. The form asks where you want the results mailed to. I sent them a notarized copy of my passport. The passport doesn't have my address on it. I was going to send them my driver's license, which obviously has my name, but doesn't show where I was born hence the reason I stuck with the passport.


----------



## goswami_sm (Nov 19, 2011)

Sanjukta said:


> I am the necessary documents for FBI pcc please help me with the below questions:
> 
> I see that one of the required is required is "satisfactory proof of identity, consisting of full name, date and place of birth, postal address for return of results". I am confused if this mean that my ID proof needs to have my address where the results can be maoled back. I am originally from India and I plannign to give the front page of my passport for ID proof, can I do that? Also for the return address can I give them my current USA address in the cover letter?
> Please suggest.


At which site did you see the requirement to attach proof of identity for FBI PCC?

The application I filled and the checklist I referred to from FBI website just asked for application form, finger prints and payment information.


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

goswami_sm said:


> At which site did you see the requirement to attach proof of identity for FBI PCC?
> 
> The application I filled and the checklist I referred to from FBI website just asked for application form, finger prints and payment information.


I read this in the PDF document which is there in disc website. It's document which guides on how to get pcc from various countries. But you are right in FBI website they do not require this.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Sanjukta said:


> I read this in the PDF document which is there in disc website. It's document which guides on how to get pcc from various countries. But you are right in FBI website they do not require this.


Yeah, that PDF guide seems to be a bit out of date.


----------



## NeedInfo (Aug 25, 2011)

Mine took exactly 8 weeks!


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

My credit card was just charged by the FBI:

So here are my timelines:

Submitted prints - March 20, 2012
Credit card charged - April 11, 2012


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

stormgal said:


> My credit card was just charged by the FBI:
> 
> So here are my timelines:
> 
> ...


Hi 

Where did you get your fingerprints done? Was it in a local police station or a normal finger printing technician?

Thanks.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Sanjukta said:


> Hi
> 
> Where did you get your fingerprints done? Was it in a local police station or a normal finger printing technician?
> 
> Thanks.


At the police station.


----------



## newbie2012 (Mar 29, 2012)

My timeline:

They received it on 23rd March 2012
Credit Card Charged: 12th April 2012:clap2:

How long will it take thereafter? I've provided a US postal address?:ranger:


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

newbie2012 said:


> My timeline:
> 
> They received it on 23rd March 2012
> Credit Card Charged: 12th April 2012:clap2:
> ...


From what I've seen on the boards, the results usually arrive about 2 weeks after the card is charged. We'll see if that holds true with us!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## newbie2012 (Mar 29, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> From what I've seen on the boards, the results usually arrive about 2 weeks after the card is charged. We'll see if that holds true with us!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Are u getting yours posted to a US or australian address..if its a US address shouldn't you have received it by now ? I need mine this week


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

ok, so when the credit card is charged, does that mean that they will start on your background check or that they have already completed it?


----------



## newbie2012 (Mar 29, 2012)

stormgal said:


> ok, so when the credit card is charged, does that mean that they will start on your background check or that they have already completed it?


Based on what I've read they start when payment is received ..its in the pipeline until then...cos they receive apparently 2500 requests a day!


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

newbie2012 said:


> Are u getting yours posted to a US or australian address..if its a US address shouldn't you have received it by now ? I need mine this week


Yeah, I'm getting mine posted to me here in the US. Its been a week now since they charged the card. I did send in two forms (one for me, one for my husband) so not sure if that takes longer or not. Expect will have the results by Friday next week. Will post back when I get them!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## maryavow (Dec 29, 2011)

newbie2012 said:


> hi I have already sent my application with a US postal address?? How can I now go about creating a FEDEX account and ask that it be sent by FEDEX to the same US address?
> Thanks


------------------------------------------------
You may check with the FBI customer care . For my case, we had first opened a FEDEX account and then given the account number in the application form (where you get an option to put Fedex account number or normal mail)

Thanks


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

*got it!*

I got my FBI pcc's in the mail today:

My timelines -


Submitted prints - March 20, 2012
Credit card charged - April 11, 2012
Received in mailbox - April 18, 2012

:clap2:


----------



## newbie2012 (Mar 29, 2012)

stormgal said:


> I got my FBI pcc's in the mail today:
> 
> My timelines -
> 
> ...


Thats awesome:clap2: congrats

Did you have yours express posted? was that to a US or an Aussie one? the reason I ask is the postage was quick..what city are you in?

mbc71 have you not received it yet??


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

newbie2012 said:


> Thats awesome:clap2: congrats
> 
> Did you have yours express posted? was that to a US or an Aussie one?
> 
> mbc71 have you not received it yet??


No, just regular snail mail  - I feel my timeline was so awesome!! Oh, I live in the US


----------



## newbie2012 (Mar 29, 2012)

stormgal said:


> No, just regular snail mail  - I feel my timeline was so awesome!! Oh, I live in the US


You replied at the same time I edited my post 

What city or town was this posted to? I'm have mine posted to New Jersey


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

stormgal said:


> I got my FBI pcc's in the mail today:
> 
> My timelines -
> 
> ...


Woohoo! Ours haven't come yet, and we're in the US, too.... they charged our credit card on April 6th. But we were having two done (me and my hubby, and he's not a US citizen, so am guessing his may take a little longer). (sigh)

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mahadse (Dec 29, 2011)

I obtained my FBI Clearance on 20-Apr-2011, when I was on an official trip to US. I received it in about 4 weeks time. With that I have applied for 175 PR visa to Australia on 13-Dec-2011. After I have obtained my FBI Clearance, I haven't entered into US. Having said that, do I need to apply for another FBI clearance, as it is almost going to expire (tomorrow).

My current location: Chennai, India.


----------



## tarlyn (Mar 17, 2012)

For my Partner visa the medicals and background checks are only good for a year so if its the same for all visas which I imagine it is you would have to get a new one.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Well, just came back from the police station for my State PCC's and those will be ready in two weeks!  Hopefully, if I get a CO soon, he'll just accept the Feebies and forget about the State. But I doubt this, oh well.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

DIAC usually does not consider PCCs/Medicals which are more than one year one so you might have to get another one from FBI.



mahadse said:


> I obtained my FBI Clearance on 20-Apr-2011, when I was on an official trip to US. I received it in about 4 weeks time. With that I have applied for 175 PR visa to Australia on 13-Dec-2011. After I have obtained my FBI Clearance, I haven't entered into US. Having said that, do I need to apply for another FBI clearance, as it is almost going to expire (tomorrow).
> 
> My current location: Chennai, India.


----------



## mahadse (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Tarlyn and "Life is good". I have applied again today from chennai, India. Let me see how long it takes this time.




lifeisgood said:


> DIAC usually does not consider PCCs/Medicals which are more than one year one so you might have to get another one from FBI.


----------



## newbie2012 (Mar 29, 2012)

hi mbc71

Have you received yours yet? These guys are taking forever

I still have mine to receive..and times running out


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

stormgal said:


> I got my FBI pcc's in the mail today:
> 
> My timelines -
> 
> ...


My card was just charged today! By your timeline I'll be getting them in a week! That's a LOT faster than I expected.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

newbie2012 said:


> hi mbc71
> 
> Have you received yours yet? These guys are taking forever
> 
> I still have mine to receive..and times running out


Hi there - no, as of today, we have not received ours yet, either  I'm guessing its because my husband is not a citizen or permanent resident (he's from the UK). Will reply to this thread as soon as it comes in! 

I sent off for my State PCC on Monday. That is just for me (only required for citizens/permanent residents). Hopefully that will come back within a week or so, but not sure what the timelines are for North Carolina State PCC.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## newbie2012 (Mar 29, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Hi there - no, as of today, we have not received ours yet, either  I'm guessing its because my husband is not a citizen or permanent resident (he's from the UK). Will reply to this thread as soon as it comes in!
> 
> I sent off for my State PCC on Monday. That is just for me (only required for citizens/permanent residents). Hopefully that will come back within a week or so, but not sure what the timelines are for North Carolina State PCC.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


I just spoke to the FBI today and the lady was nice enough to tell me that it was 'completed' and will be mailed out next week..:ranger:
I know they get thousands of applications but they are so slow....they could easily post it today..its only 8am on Friday there!:confused2:...nevertheless hope it comes through next week!


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

NeedInfo said:


> Mine took exactly 8 weeks!


Did you send them a return envelope or did they just send it through post? Also was there any notification regarding the dispatch of the response by them?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Hi there - no, as of today, we have not received ours yet, either  I'm guessing its because my husband is not a citizen or permanent resident (he's from the UK). Will reply to this thread as soon as it comes in!
> 
> I sent off for my State PCC on Monday. That is just for me (only required for citizens/permanent residents). Hopefully that will come back within a week or so, but not sure what the timelines are for North Carolina State PCC.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Are you sure? My understanding was that you had to get a state PCC (regardless of citizenship/PR status) from the state in which you currently reside. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

ozbound12 said:


> Are you sure? My understanding was that you had to get a state PCC (regardless of citizenship/PR status) from the state in which you currently reside.
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf



Yeah, I think you're right (after re-reading the US section). The US section says "Residents and non-residents" have to get FBI clearance, and then says "Residents" have to get state clearance. So I assumed since my husband isn't a PR, that he didn't have to get the state clearance. BUT I read the Australian definition (at top of document) of "resident" and their definition is that a resident is anyone living there (whether they are a citizen or non-citizen). 

SO, we will submit for his clearance now, too. Tks for callin' me on that!

Also - WE GOT OUR FBI RESULTS IN THE MAIL JUST NOW! Woohoo!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Yeah, I think you're right (after re-reading the US section). The US section says "Residents and non-residents" have to get FBI clearance, and then says "Residents" have to get state clearance. So I assumed since my husband isn't a PR, that he didn't have to get the state clearance. BUT I read the Australian definition (at top of document) of "resident" and their definition is that a resident is anyone living there (whether they are a citizen or non-citizen).
> 
> SO, we will submit for his clearance now, too. Tks for callin' me on that!
> 
> Also - WE GOT OUR FBI RESULTS IN THE MAIL JUST NOW! Woohoo!


That's awesome mbc71! One step closer!  Just out of curiosity, what does it say on the actual piece of paper that they send you?


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

ozbound12 said:


> That's awesome mbc71! One step closer!  Just out of curiosity, what does it say on the actual piece of paper that they send you?


It just has your name, the date the check was completed, and then the result ("NO ARREST RECORD-FBI")

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## pcrial (Sep 27, 2010)

*US FBI Police Clearance*

Hello All,

I went to an FBI contract lab in Texas, got the fingerprints, and sent the forms off end of January 2010. Had the report back in about 5 weeks.

My two years are up on a UK-820 provisional resident visa, and I'm applying for the UK-801 permanent resident visa. For that I had to get an Australian Police Report. Should be back soon, as I sent it off a couple of weeks ago.

Cheers


----------



## newbie2012 (Mar 29, 2012)

got it today!:clap2:


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

mahadse said:


> Thanks Tarlyn and "Life is good". I have applied again today from chennai, India. Let me see how long it takes this time.


Hi mahadse, did you receive the fbi clearance? If so could you please post the timelines ( as in date submitted, date credit card charged, date clearance recvd in India).


----------



## mahadse (Dec 29, 2011)

gg3103 said:


> Hi mahadse, did you receive the fbi clearance? If so could you please post the timelines ( as in date submitted, date credit card charged, date clearance recvd in India).


No. But my card was charged. Expecting it seriously, as I have a CO now and requesting for it. Here are my time lines on the FBI clearance.

Date finger printed in chennai: 20-Apr-2012
Date sent via DHL :20-Apr-2012
Received by FBI on :24-Apr-2012
Credit card charged on : 14-May-2012
Awaiting for the results....

For Indian PCC,
Date applied for Indian PCC: 16-Apr-2012 and received it on the same day. It surprises me as the address on the passport is different from my current address. However they make sure, if the passport falls under the same jurisdiction (chennai), where it is issued and a police verification report is available in their system (nice that they still have records for a 2005 issued passport).

Any clue, how the FBI results will be posted back? do they send it thru receiver paid Fedex / DHL or normal post?. If normal post, any rough guess how long will it take to reach chennai?


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

mahadse said:


> No. But my card was charged. Expecting it seriously, as I have a CO now and requesting for it. Here are my time lines on the FBI clearance.
> 
> Date finger printed in chennai: 20-Apr-2012
> Date sent via DHL :20-Apr-2012
> ...


Even I had a similar question. Based on my research it looks like they use the normal post. And speaking to some of the senior expats, i see that you should be receiving it somewhere around the 3rd or 4th week after the card is charged.

I am also awaiting eagerly for getting back the results. My grant is just held up for this clearance currently. Hope for the best 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mahadse (Dec 29, 2011)

gg3103 said:


> Even I had a similar question. Based on my research it looks like they use the normal post. And speaking to some of the senior expats, i see that you should be receiving it somewhere around the 3rd or 4th week after the card is charged.
> 
> I am also awaiting eagerly for getting back the results. My grant is just held up for this clearance currently. Hope for the best
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks gg3103.. Let us hope for the best..


----------



## AUSAPPLY (May 4, 2012)

stormgal said:


> I got my FBI pcc's in the mail today:
> 
> My timelines -
> 
> ...


Hello Stormgal,

Can you please help me and answer following

1. What is the procedure of obtaining FBI clearance? Please let me know the complete details because information available on DIAC websiteis not very clear on finger prints and other documents.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

AUSAPPLY said:


> Hello Stormgal,
> 
> Can you please help me and answer following
> 
> 1. What is the procedure of obtaining FBI clearance? Please let me know the complete details because information available on DIAC websiteis not very clear on finger prints and other documents.


The FBI website has instructions and downloadable forms/fingerprint cards. Check out this link for more info: FBI — Criminal Background Check

These are the steps:

1) Go to your local police station, government fingerprinting agency or private fingerprinting service (do a Google search to find the one nearest you -- there is usually a fee to get fingerprints done) and have them do the fingerprints (both rolled and flat fingerprint impressions) on the fingerprint (FD-258) card, which can be downloaded from the link listed above.

2) Fill out the application form (see link above for downloadable form).

3) Fill out the credit card authorization form or include a USD money order for $18 (the fee is per person).

4) Send completed form, fingerprint card, and authorization form/money order to:

FBI CJIS Division – Record Request
1000 Custer Hollow Road
Clarksburg, WV 26306

5) Wait about 8 weeks to get the results returned to you.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Man this FBI thing is *killing* me...sent it in on 13 April, received 20 Apri, credit card charged 09 May.

I'm in Canada; ex-pat American.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> The FBI website has instructions and downloadable forms/fingerprint cards. Check out this link for more info: FBI — Criminal Background Check
> 
> These are the steps:
> 
> ...


Just curious to know, how long is the FBI report valid for?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> Just curious to know, how long is the FBI report valid for?


1 year.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Dunno. But I called the FBI service centre on Wednesday of last week: they checked in their system and advised it would be in the mail last Friday (8th).


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> Just curious to know, how long is the FBI report valid for?


The FBI clearence report as such does not have any expiry date. AFAIK DIAC considers the report to be valid for one year from the date the report was created.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

born in UK, expat now living in TX, USA
Do I get a ACRO police certificate and/or an FBI report?

left the UK in 2008 and have been living in US ever since.

do I have the option to either get a UK or US report?


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> born in UK, expat now living in TX, USA
> Do I get a ACRO police certificate and/or an FBI report?
> 
> left the UK in 2008 and have been living in US ever since.
> ...


You would need police clearence from UK and USA as you have lived in both these countries in the last 10 years. In addition you will also need a police clearence from the state (your current residential state in USA) police.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> born in UK, expat now living in TX, USA
> Do I get a ACRO police certificate and/or an FBI report?
> 
> left the UK in 2008 and have been living in US ever since.
> ...


Since you've lived in both the UK and US for more than 12 months over the past 10 years, you'll have to get PCCs for both countries.


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> Just curious to know, how long is the FBI report valid for?


The report validity is as long as you do not make another entry to the US, after your report generated date. If you do, then you would need a new one if you haven't already received your grant, as you would need to inform DIAC of all of your visits. Also as Sanjukta mentioned, DIAC will not accept a report older than a year, in any case.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## spDownUnder (Apr 19, 2011)

We finally received our FBI reports yesterday. 

Here's our FBI timeline:
CO Requested: 23-Apr-2012
Fingerprints received by FBI: 07-May-2012
Credit Card charged: 29-May-2012
Report received: 22-Jun-2012

In our case, we posted the Credit Card Authorization form for my wife's application without her signature. About a week after FBI received her application, they called and asked her to fax a new copy of the CC Authorization form. This may have been a cause of a slight delay in the processing. Even with that, I think six weeks is not bad. I notice, from other threads/forums, that this is kind of the normal processing time these days with FBI requests.

Anyways, for those who are still waiting, cheer up folks! Your report may already be in the mail or will be in a few weeks.


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I need advice. I sent out all the required documents yesterday and asked for the record to be sent to my address. I have a question though, once I received it, shall I scan and submit or mail it to DIAC unopened?

Thanks for any responses.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need advice. I sent out all the required documents yesterday and asked for the record to be sent to my address. I have a question though, once I received it, shall I scan and submit or mail it to DIAC unopened?
> 
> Thanks for any responses.


If you submitted the visa application electronically, you need to scan it in (in color) and send it to your CO (or attach it to your application if you haven't yet been assigned a CO).


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

ozbound12, Really appreciate your reply, and I will do just that.  



ozbound12 said:


> If you submitted the visa application electronically, you need to scan it in (in color) and send it to your CO (or attach it to your application if you haven't yet been assigned a CO).


----------



## sk_info (Jul 2, 2012)

*Need advice*

Hello gg3103 and others,

I saw in one of the posts of your regarding the procedure to obtain US FBI Police clearance. Can you please advise me on the following?
1) Will the local police station or Government fingerprinting agency (Forensic) provide some kind of proof that it was done by them and they are authorized to do it? Will they also sign on the FD-258 card?
2) When we post the application forms and FD-258 card to FBI office, do I need to include a self-addressed A4 size envelope in the post? 
3) Do I also need also pay separately for them to send the results back to India in the self-addressed A4 size envelope since they may incur courier/postage charges to send at the Indian address?
4) Can anybody also advise on the process to obtain the US FBI Clearance from US?

Quick responses will be appreciated.


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

> 1) Will the local police station or Government fingerprinting agency (Forensic) provide some kind of proof that it was done by them and they are authorized to do it? Will they also sign on the FD-258 card?


Yes, they can provide these services at any of the government agency. However there is no need to search for authorized personnel as you can do it yourself also. The only reason people suggest to take help of a professional is to ensure the fingerprints are legible. Else it might be waste of time for you to have them reject the fingerprints and send it back. You can even use private fingerprinting agents. I had employed the services of a private agent and my fingerprints were accepted without any issues. It is advisable for the agent to sign the FD-258 form in the section "Signature of official taking fingerprints"



> 2) When we post the application forms and FD-258 card to FBI office, do I need to include a self-addressed A4 size envelope in the post?
> 3) Do I also need also pay separately for them to send the results back to India in the self-addressed A4 size envelope since they may incur courier/postage charges to send at the Indian address?


You are not required to provide any such envelope. Once the search is completed, the search results are posted through first class mail (snail-mail). However you can provide them with a self-addressed pre-paid envelope or a Fedex account number that they can use to expedite the delivery. They do not have any other option of expediting the request.

They do not charge anything extra for sending the results back to India. Only factor is the extra time it would take to reach India by ordinary post.



> 4) Can anybody also advise on the process to obtain the US FBI Clearance from US?
> 
> Quick responses will be appreciated.


The process is the same as it is from outside the US.


----------



## sk_info (Jul 2, 2012)

*Thanks for the quick response*



gg3103 said:


> Yes, they can provide these services at any of the government agency. However there is no need to search for authorized personnel as you can do it yourself also. The only reason people suggest to take help of a professional is to ensure the fingerprints are legible. Else it might be waste of time for you to have them reject the fingerprints and send it back. You can even use private fingerprinting agents. I had employed the services of a private agent and my fingerprints were accepted without any issues. It is advisable for the agent to sign the FD-258 form in the section "Signature of official taking fingerprints"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks ton gg3103 for your lightning response. Very helpful information


----------



## ranjit.alexander (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi everyone!!!

I have few queries on FBI clearance. I am from India and I went to US for work assignment and lived there for 2years. I submitted the online application for australian skilled independent visa on 26th June 2012. CO not assigned yet....

Here are my queries...

1. Is it fine to get the FBI clearance now? or should I wait till CO gets assigned? 

2. In some of the mail threads, i read that in case the PR is granted, they will give the date of entry based on the police clearance received date. does it apply to FBI clearance too even if i don't visit US after getting the FBI clerance?

3. Since I am in India now and have few friends in US, can I give the return mail option as one of friends address instead of my home address? As I have heard of few people saying the documents might get lost in transit.


Waiting for replies from the pros...

Thanks
Ranjit


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

Guys,

I took my fingerprints on 19th June 2012 while waiting for the case officer allocation. I have a CO assigned now. Will FBI process fingerprints which are about a couple months old? 

Comments please...


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

datagirl said:


> Guys,
> 
> I took my fingerprints on 19th June 2012 while waiting for the case officer allocation. I have a CO assigned now. Will FBI process fingerprints which are about a couple months old?
> 
> Comments please...


Don't know but I don't see why not. Did you try giving them a call? I spoke to them once and they were fairly helpful in terms of answering questions. The number is (304) 625-5590.


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

ozbound12 said:


> Don't know but I don't see why not. Did you try giving them a call? I spoke to them once and they were fairly helpful in terms of answering questions. The number is (304) 625-5590.


Thanks ozbound12. I will call them and get this clarified.


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

datagirl said:


> Thanks ozbound12. I will call them and get this clarified.


I called FBI fingerprint helpdesk. They said they take fingerprints upto 1 year old as long as they are fresh and unused before.


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

Yea go Ahead and send FBI fingerprints you should be fine


----------



## Indie (Jun 19, 2012)

maryavow said:


> ------------------------------------------------
> You may check with the FBI customer care . For my case, we had first opened a FEDEX account and then given the account number in the application form (where you get an option to put Fedex account number or normal mail)
> 
> Thanks


Hello, My finger prints was received on 5th July by the FBI and they had posted the results on 2nd Aug. However I had not attached a prepaid envelope and it is more than 3 weeks now and still no results in my mail box. I called the FBI and they said that they will issue another copy of the results only if i don't receive it within 4 weeks of FBI posting them. Should I wait for a couple of more weeks or request a copy again this Wednesday as it will be 4 weeks then.


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

FYI...The forms for submitting fingerprints to the FBI have been revised. The new forms do not provide any option(courier or normal mail) for the return mail.


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

ranjit.alexander said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> 
> I have few queries on FBI clearance. I am from India and I went to US for work assignment and lived there for 2years. I submitted the online application for australian skilled independent visa on 26th June 2012. CO not assigned yet....
> 
> ...


1) It's better to wait for the CO. Generally FBI clearance is valid for a year. You might want to get started on getting your fingerprinting done and keeping the FBI related forms ready so that you can go boom once the CO gets assigned. FBI accepts fresh/unused fingerprints which are upto a year old. 


3)There are a few options here. (a)If you can manage to open a Fedex account, you can request the FBI to return to you by courier so that you can get to track the return mail. (b) You can also get it mailed to your friend in the US and get him/her send you a color soft copy. That is all the CO would require. In addition, as a backup, you could always ask your friend to mail the original FBI response to you. 

Hope this helps...


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Need a clarification on obtaining Police clearance certificate(PCC). I believe the Immig dept is asking for PCC for the countries we have stayed in the last 10 years.

Out of the last 10 years, I have stayed in the US for 2 years but now I am in Hyderabad,India.

Please can anybody guide me how to get the PCC from US while I am in India? I have seen some posts here but not sure what is the latest procedure.

If I have to give the finger prints in Hyderabad, do I have to give in the US consulate?

I have called the Police department in the US city where I lived and asked them for the PCC and they have told me that I can get a background check(BG) certificate. Not sure if DIAC would accept that.

Anybody in this group who got a PCC from US while they were in India?

Appreciate your response!!!

Best Regards,
AG


----------



## maryavow (Dec 29, 2011)

There is no difference in the process in obtaining the PCC from FBI , irrespective of the country you reside in. No, you donot have have to go to US Embassy. You have to go to a certified agency which takes the rolling fingerprints as per FBI specification.There are various agencies in India that do that (search this thread for further details, there are many people who have got it done from India).

Once you have a copy of the fingerprints in the prescribed format, send it to FBI, and they will revert back to you as per their SLAs.





agandi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need a clarification on obtaining Police clearance certificate(PCC). I believe the Immig dept is asking for PCC for the countries we have stayed in the last 10 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

agandi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need a clarification on obtaining Police clearance certificate(PCC). I believe the Immig dept is asking for PCC for the countries we have stayed in the last 10 years.
> 
> ...


If you are not staying currently in the US, then your character certificate must be the FBI clearance. The local police background Check certificate will not be a valid alternative.


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

datagirl said:


> FYI...The forms for submitting fingerprints to the FBI have been revised. The new forms do not provide any option(courier or normal mail) for the return mail.


When I was getting my clearance, even then there was no option to specify the return options on the form. When I spoke to the FBI Customer care, they mentioned, if I had simply enclosed the prepaid return envelope or a FEDEX account number, they would use it.


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you Maryavow and gg3103


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

agandi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need a clarification on obtaining Police clearance certificate(PCC). I believe the Immig dept is asking for PCC for the countries we have stayed in the last 10 years.
> 
> ...


Since you have been in the US for only 2 years, I assume you are neither a greencard holder nor a citizen of the US, in which case you have to submit only one PCC for USA, namely the FBI clearance.

Read the link for info on how to request your clearance from the FBI:
FBI — Submitting an Identification Record Request to the FBI

I'm from Chennai. I went to the TamilNadu State Crime Records Bureau for getting my fingerprints rolled on to the FBI fingerprinting card(form FD-258 printed out on a A4 card) for a standard fee of Rs.50 for one set of fingerprints.

Hope this helps.


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you very much Data girl! After calling some Ten FBI numbers, finally I could get the contact number of Criminal Justice Information Services (CJIS) - FBI.

They have given me the same link you pasted.

They need the following couriered to them:

1. Finger print form FD 258 with finger prints
2. Filled Application form 
3. and a money order or courier for 18$

They said it will take 6 weeks for them to send back the report.

I am just wondering where to get the finger prints taken in Hyderabad. Does FBI have a specific location in India where they should be taken?

cheers,
AG





datagirl said:


> Since you have been in the US for only 2 years, I assume you are neither a greencard holder nor a citizen of the US, in which case you have to submit only one PCC for USA, namely the FBI clearance.
> 
> Read the link for info on how to request your clearance from the FBI:
> FBI — Submitting an Identification Record Request to the FBI
> ...


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

agandi said:


> Thank you very much Data girl! After calling some Ten FBI numbers, finally I could get the contact number of Criminal Justice Information Services (CJIS) - FBI.
> 
> They have given me the same link you pasted.
> 
> ...


Not really. In fact they will accept the fingerprint form even if you were to do it yourself at home. It only needs to be legible for their systems. A fingerprinting expert knows the meaning of legible prints and can save us hassle of re-doing the whole process due to illegible fingerprints 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Great! That was quick gg3103. Is anybody from Hyderabad in this group who can direct me to the agency who takes the fingerprints?

Cheers,
AG



gg3103 said:


> Not really. In fact they will accept the fingerprint form even if you were to do it yourself at home. It only needs to be legible for their systems. A fingerprinting expert knows the meaning of legible prints and can save us hassle of re-doing the whole process due to illegible fingerprints
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

agandi said:


> Great! That was quick gg3103. Is anybody from Hyderabad in this group who can direct me to the agency who takes the fingerprints?
> 
> Cheers,
> AG


I am not sure about Hyderabad. I had got it done in Bangalore. i will check with the agent who helped me with the finger printing to see if he has any contacts in Hyderabad. I am sure he must 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Sure will wait got your response gg3103. Just a question...

People in this form are referring to Finger print card. I just need to print the fingerprint form (FD-258) on a normal A4 paper and get my finger prints right?

When 'card' was mentioned, I got this doubt :confused2:




gg3103 said:


> I am not sure about Hyderabad. I had got it done in Bangalore. i will check with the agent who helped me with the finger printing to see if he has any contacts in Hyderabad. I am sure he must
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

Actually there is a card for the same, which most of these agencies import from FBI. When i employed his services, he used the card. But , be rest assured that the print out on an A4 is equally acceptable. Just make sure to use a good quality paper so that the print quality is good.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

agandi said:


> Sure will wait got your response gg3103. Just a question...
> 
> People in this form are referring to Finger print card. I just need to print the fingerprint form (FD-258) on a normal A4 paper and get my finger prints right?
> 
> When 'card' was mentioned, I got this doubt :confused2:



Hi agandi,

I would advise that you do not use paper. 

A4 cards are available in the xerox/printout shops. Carry the soft copy of the fingerprint form and ask them to print it out on the card. Usually the card is A3 size which is nothing but two A4s juxtaposed - meaning you will get two A4 cards in one A3 size.

This is how I created my cards. Remember to take color printouts.


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Great! Thank you Datagirl.

When I called FBI(CJIS) yesterday I forgot to ask about this card. 

I will call them this evening and see if they say anything about this Card...just to confirm

When did you send your Fingerprints to them? Did you call them by any chance to find the status?

Did you include a self paid return envelope with your address?

Cheers,
AG






datagirl said:


> Hi agandi,
> 
> I would advise that you do not use paper.
> 
> ...


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

agandi said:


> Great! Thank you Datagirl.
> 
> When I called FBI(CJIS) yesterday I forgot to ask about this card.
> 
> ...



Card is better in terms of the handling  the document usually would have to go through during its transit.

FBI has received my fingerprints on 15 Aug 2012. Still waiting for their response. I called them a couple of times and was advised to call back/check status only at the end of atleast 4 weeks. 

I did not include a return envelope. I opted for the normal return mode that the FBI uses to send the report. I checked with the courier services and India Post and was told that they do not offer such a return service. Courier people had only recently stopped such services for INDIVIDUAL customers. 

PM me if you need any specific information.


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

When I spoke to them last night they said a self addressed courier like FedEx would speed up the process. If there is no self addressed envelope, then they will use the normal US postal service and that may take some time.




datagirl said:


> Card is better in terms of the handling  the document usually would have to go through during its transit.
> 
> FBI has received my fingerprints on 15 Aug 2012. Still waiting for their response. I called them a couple of times and was advised to call back/check status only at the end of atleast 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

For the sake of those wanting to do the fingerprinting at the STATE CRIME RECORDS BUREAU in Chennai, here's what you do:

The SCRB is on the Santhome High Road(directly opposite to a cemetery).

Docs required:
(1) Requisition letter addressed to 

Superintendent of Police,
TAmilNadu Fingerprints Bureau, 
95, Santhome High road, Chennai.
(2) Original passport + 1 photocopy of first/last page.
(3) Driver's licence original + 1 photocopy
(4) Any other docs such as voter's id, ration card, PAN card.

(1) Visit the SCRB office well before noon(around 10:30 am) on a working day. 
(2) The SP (superintendent of police) or his deputy will hand-fill a payment challan (Rs.50 for one set of fingerprints/person). 
(3) You should take the challan to MOUNT ROAD - THOUSAND LIGHTS area and MUST pay the money at the TREASURY branch of State Bank of India. Payments can be done only till 2 pm.
(4) Take your copy of the payment receipt and visit the SCRB office.
(5) Make sure you fill the Fingerprinting card(FD-258). Please sign it only in front of the officer who does your fingerprinting.
(6) The officer will ensure that the prints are of good quality and then he will fill his details(name, designation, employer name/address) in the FD-258 card.

You can wait there and collect your cards by 4 pm on the same day.

As a backup, I would advise that you take two sets of fingerprints for each person.


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi All,

This may not be the right thread to post my question but I thought it would be better to post since most of you must have lodged the visa application.

When filing for the Visa application, in the 'Non-migrating dependent family members' section, I see a question:

*'Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?'* - 

Can I include my parents? Does it make a difference if I include or not include them?

I am under the impression that if we include them and if we want to sponsor them in the future, it will be easy. 

Am I correct? Any thoughts?

A response is highly appreciated


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

i see the FBI transaction on my credit card today .....


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Datagirl,

It is good to hear about this. Now it may not take much time for you to get the report back. 

Just a question..I heard that Aus Immig dept may not ask for US PCC if it is beyond 5 years from today. Is it true?

When did you come back from US?




datagirl said:


> i see the FBI transaction on my credit card today .....


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

agandi said:


> Hi Datagirl,
> 
> It is good to hear about this. Now it may not take much time for you to get the report back.
> 
> ...



Hi agandi,

It's been close to 4 years since I relocated to India. Not sure about what you heard on the US PCC.

Let other members comment on this.


----------



## Forces82 (Aug 26, 2012)

Guys where to get the fingerprints done in Bangalore as I am new to this place.
Any agents or agencies which does at affordable prices ?


----------



## ranjit.alexander (Apr 1, 2012)

Forces82 said:


> Guys where to get the fingerprints done in Bangalore as I am new to this place.
> Any agents or agencies which does at affordable prices ?



Fingerprinting can be done at the Police Commissioner office (check with the local police station for details). This is the procedure followed in Bangalore.

Or get it done from any authorized agent

Below is the contact details of an agent you does the fingerprinting in Bangalore, incase if you need.

Mr. Phaneendar BN
Evidence Experts India LLP
NB-16, Manipal Center, Dickenson Road, Bangalore - 560042
Contact: +91-94485-58446

I am not sure on how much they charge.


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

ranjit.alexander said:


> Fingerprinting can be done at the Police Commissioner office (check with the local police station for details). This is the procedure followed in Bangalore.
> 
> Or get it done from any authorized agent
> 
> ...


Phaneendra charges around Rs 4-5K per fingerprinting card (i.e. 1 complete of fingerprints). He does a thorough professional job. I had got mine done through him and the fingerprints were accepted by FBI without any issues.


----------



## ranjit.alexander (Apr 1, 2012)

gg3103 said:


> Phaneendra charges around Rs 4-5K per fingerprinting card (i.e. 1 complete of fingerprints). He does a thorough professional job. I had got mine done through him and the fingerprints were accepted by FBI without any issues.


That sounds a bit costly. I got mine from Tamil Nadu Finger Print Bureau, Chennai. It costs 50 per copy. I can give more details if you need.


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

ranjit.alexander said:


> That sounds a bit costly. I got mine from Tamil Nadu Finger Print Bureau, Chennai. It costs 50 per copy. I can give more details if you need.



I agree that the charges are bit pricey. However, his rates were cheapest among the different agencies I had spoken to. As I had previously stated on a post, the fingerprinting can even be done at home by following the instruction videos online. 
FBI accepts those as well. 

If you are able to get it done through the govt. agency at this price, nothing like it.


----------



## mutsugo (Sep 18, 2012)

*employer address*

Hi!

What did you put for :Employer and Adress" on fingerprint card? I called the FBI branch in Japan and asked them about it but they were confused and told me to leave it blank. I have a job offer but not employed yet. I hope this would not affect negatively.

Thank you very much!

p.s. I am new to this site.


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

mutsugo said:


> Hi!
> 
> What did you put for :Employer and Adress" on fingerprint card? I called the FBI branch in Japan and asked them about it but they were confused and told me to leave it blank. I have a job offer but not employed yet. I hope this would not affect negatively.
> 
> ...


I believe it is the employer/address of the person doing your fingerprinting. The officer in the State fingerprints bureau filled in his details in the employer/address space.


----------



## ranjit.alexander (Apr 1, 2012)

datagirl said:


> I believe it is the employer/address of the person doing your fingerprinting. The officer in the State fingerprints bureau filled in his details in the employer/address space.


I left it blank.


----------



## Forces82 (Aug 26, 2012)

ranjit.alexander said:


> That sounds a bit costly. I got mine from Tamil Nadu Finger Print Bureau, Chennai. It costs 50 per copy. I can give more details if you need.


Yes Ranjit, gimme the details.
If I travel for the same will they be able to do it the same day and Give back.
My email-id is [email protected]


----------



## mutsugo (Sep 18, 2012)

ranjit.alexander said:


> I left it blank.


 Did you get your police certificate from the FBI already?


----------



## ranjit.alexander (Apr 1, 2012)

mutsugo said:


> Did you get your police certificate from the FBI already?


Not yet. I have sent my details to FBI 2 weeks back. Still waiting for it.


----------



## ranjit.alexander (Apr 1, 2012)

Forces82 said:


> Yes Ranjit, gimme the details.
> If I travel for the same will they be able to do it the same day and Give back.
> My email-id is [email protected]


You can get the fingerprints from Chennai @ State Criminal Records Bureau (SCFB) on Santhome High Road. They will give you a challan with their a/c details and seal on it, you have to take that challan to SBI treasury branch, Thosand Lights, Mount Road. Pay 50/copy there and get the counterfoil of the challan back to the State Crime Records Bureau. Then they will take your fingerprint and it will be attensted by the Commissionor of Police Fingerprints dept and given to you.

The following documents are required at the SCFB. 
1. A covering letter stating the need of the fingerprints
2. Photocopy of at least 3 different ID proofs. Like PAN card, licence, voters id, passport etc. Keep the originals too.
3. Printouts of the fingerprints card as prescribed by the FBI. They suggest you to get the printout on a hard thick paper. (For people in chennai, you can get it at students xerox)


Note: Saturday is holiday. Go on a week day around 9am. You should be able to get the callan morning at the SCFB, catch an auto to the bank (should cost around 100). Once you have paid the money at the bank and have the counterfoil, it would hardly take them an hour to get your fingerprints on the card and give it signed. They will be scanning it before giving it to you. So should get it by 1pm.

Hope it helps.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

ranjit.alexander said:


> You can get the fingerprints from Chennai @ State Criminal Records Bureau (SCFB) on Santhome High Road. They will give you a challan with their a/c details and seal on it, you have to take that challan to SBI treasury branch, Thosand Lights, Mount Road. Pay 50/copy there and get the counterfoil of the challan back to the State Crime Records Bureau. Then they will take your fingerprint and it will be attensted by the Commissionor of Police Fingerprints dept and given to you.
> 
> The following documents are required at the SCFB.
> 1. A covering letter stating the need of the fingerprints
> ...


This is helpful. If not anywhere, this can be done at chennai!.
By the way, Ranjith, what is that hard thick paper called? And where is this Student Xerox in chennai from where you purchased them?


----------



## Forces82 (Aug 26, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> This is helpful. If not anywhere, this can be done at chennai!.
> By the way, Ranjith, what is that hard thick paper called? And where is this Student Xerox in chennai from where you purchased them?


Guys what kind of paper we need to take.I thought a normal form printout on A4 paper would work.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Forces82 said:


> Guys what kind of paper we need to take.I thought a normal form printout on A4 paper would work.


I don't think its the normal A4 paper. I just called up Student Xerox branch and he says that he has all kinds of paper. He didn't quite understand the requirement. May be they have a specific term which they can refer and understand (may be a specific name). That was why I was asking Renjith the question..


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

You need to get the fingerprinting form printed out on an A4 card. They usually take two side-by-side printouts on an A3 and cut it for you at STUDENT XEROX,Adyar.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

datagirl said:


> You need to get the fingerprinting form printed out on an A4 card. They usually take two side-by-side printouts on an A3 and cut it for you at STUDENT XEROX,Adyar.


Hi datagirl.. didn't quite get what you're saying:

1) Should we carry the fingerprint form in normal A4 plain paper to the shop in adayar to show them what I need?
2) what should we tell them? Is the FBI printing form thing something which they know? Any specific name for the hard paper?
3) Will they print this form out in the hard paper and give it to us ? Is that what you're saying?

Sorry to ask too many questions here. Just want to get it right  If needed I'm planning to get it purchased thorugh someone..


----------



## ranjit.alexander (Apr 1, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> This is helpful. If not anywhere, this can be done at chennai!.
> By the way, Ranjith, what is that hard thick paper called? And where is this Student Xerox in chennai from where you purchased them?


I don't know its name. They know it by themselves. Its more link a thick paper on which photos used to be printed. The people at the fingerprints bureau suggested it so that it doesn't get damaged while sending it to US through mail. Student's Xerox has around 14 branches in chennai. One of the leading photocopying chain around in chennai. The one i went to is right opposite to the Adyar Bus Stand, Kasturba Nagar. Another Student's Xerox is near Thiruvanmiyur Depot.


----------



## ranjit.alexander (Apr 1, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Hi datagirl.. didn't quite get what you're saying:
> 
> 1) Should we carry the fingerprint form in normal A4 plain paper to the shop in adayar to show them what I need?
> 2) what should we tell them? Is the FBI printing form thing something which they know? Any specific name for the hard paper?
> ...



Hi,

They have a FBI fingerprint form printed on a a4 card which they use if we don't take one. Its the same form but might be downloaded a year back. It has a different font then the one i downloaded from FBI site. But, the content is the same. It should be more than enough. They know it pretty well.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

ranjit.alexander said:


> I don't know its name. They know it by themselves. Its more link a thick paper on which photos used to be printed. The people at the fingerprints bureau suggested it so that it doesn't get damaged while sending it to US through mail. Student's Xerox has around 14 branches in chennai. One of the leading photocopying chain around in chennai. The one i went to is right opposite to the Adyar Bus Stand, Kasturba Nagar. Another Student's Xerox is near Thiruvanmiyur Depot.


fine Renjith.. thanks for the info...


----------



## mutsugo (Sep 18, 2012)

*Debit card charged*

Hi!

I think I read some posts saying that once your credi card was charged, everything was fine with your fingerprints and they are mailing your results soon?

It has been 5 weeks since my request date and my debit card was just charged on monday and also received my departmental order # via e-mail.

I would not want to receive a letter stating " Your fingerprints were not readable" after having waited for 5 ,6 weeks!

Thanks!


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

mutsugo said:


> Hi!
> 
> I think I read some posts saying that once your credi card was charged, everything was fine with your fingerprints and they are mailing your results soon?
> 
> ...


Hi mustugo,

What is this departmental order # ? Is it some kind of ticket id or case id sent by the FBI?

Thanks!


----------



## Forces82 (Aug 26, 2012)

Guys, I have heared that there is Forensic dept. in bangalore right behind madivala police station.They charge 1000 per card payable at Mysore Bank (Infantry Road).Has anyone availed their services.Please suggest.


----------



## mutsugo (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, some kind of receipt #, which I got when I e-mailed them about the current status of my application. I guess they use this number you look up your application in their system.



datagirl said:


> Hi mustugo,
> 
> What is this departmental order # ? Is it some kind of ticket id or case id sent by the FBI?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

mutsugo said:


> Yeah, some kind of receipt #, which I got when I e-mailed them about the current status of my application. I guess they use this number you look up your application in their system.


Cool.Thanks!


----------



## mutsugo (Sep 18, 2012)

Just so you know....you wont get your # if your name does not appear in their system yet. Mine was given after the 5th week of receipt by the FBI.



datagirl said:


> Cool.Thanks!


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

mutsugo said:


> Just so you know....you wont get your # if your name does not appear in their system yet. Mine was given after the 5th week of receipt by the FBI.


Yep, got it. My credit card has been charged last week. I called them yesterday only to know that my request is in the processing pool and they will need a week or two more for processing. I would like to get the # from them so that I can forward it to my CO.


----------



## mutsugo (Sep 18, 2012)

Good. I wish they would tell us at least fingerprints were ok so that we could save a lot more time.



datagirl said:


> Yep, got it. My credit card has been charged last week. I called them yesterday only to know that my request is in the processing pool and they will need a week or two more for processing. I would like to get the # from them so that I can forward it to my CO.


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

mutsugo said:


> Good. I wish they would tell us at least fingerprints were ok so that we could save a lot more time.



Mutsugo,

I tried sending an email to [email protected] to request the status on FBI clearance. After about 24 hours, the email bounced back with DESTINATION UNREACHABLE status. Is there any other email address for them?

Thanks!


----------



## mutsugo (Sep 18, 2012)

sorry I am not awar of any other e-mail addresses. That's the only adress I have been using. I have read some posts on other sites-forum, that this happened to some people because the FBI's inbox was full. Maybe wait a couple more days and try again?

I tried to reach them by phone today one hour before their closing time but instead, it went right into after-hour message service. Something is going on.

I will wait to call them next week.

Good luck!



datagirl said:


> Mutsugo,
> 
> I tried sending an email to [email protected] to request the status on FBI clearance. After about 24 hours, the email bounced back with DESTINATION UNREACHABLE status. Is there any other email address for them?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

mutsugo said:


> sorry I am not awar of any other e-mail addresses. That's the only adress I have been using. I have read some posts on other sites-forum, that this happened to some people because the FBI's inbox was full. Maybe wait a couple more days and try again?
> 
> I tried to reach them by phone today one hour before their closing time but instead, it went right into after-hour message service. Something is going on.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I will try re-sending the email.


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

No response to my email sent to the fbi. But I called them today and was told that the result has been posted to me on 25th Sep.


----------



## ranjit.alexander (Apr 1, 2012)

datagirl said:


> No response to my email sent to the fbi. But I called them today and was told that the result has been posted to me on 25th Sep.


Hi, When did you mail it to them or do you know when they received it? I sent mine from India 1st Sept and they received it around 8th Sept. Didn't hear from them yet. I sent a mail to them and received an automatic reply.


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

datagirl said:


> No response to my email sent to the fbi. But I called them today and was told that the result has been posted to me on 25th Sep.


There are high chances that you might receive it tomorrow  Hope their system updates are as slow as they were. When I had called them up for a status they said a date and I received the report that week's saturday. The date of posting on envelope was a week prior to what their systems mentioned.


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

receive it tomorrow..That sounds so cool.....


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

ranjit.alexander said:


> Hi, When did you mail it to them or do you know when they received it? I sent mine from India 1st Sept and they received it around 8th Sept. Didn't hear from them yet. I sent a mail to them and received an automatic reply.


You got to wait for about 4 weeks since the date of their receipt for them to charge your credit card. Only after this step, they put our request in their processing queue. Once our request is queued, they are able to give us an approximate timeframe of when they would finish their processing.


----------



## mutsugo (Sep 18, 2012)

*Received!*

YAY! Results received today!

My timeline is as follows!

Request date: Aug-17th-2012
$18 fee charged: Sep-17th-2012
Postmarked: Sep-20th-2012
Arrived @ friends in CA: Sep-24th-2012
Received by me (Japan) using UPS: TODAY

So it took exactly 6 weeks since they received my request.

Comments: They might let you know if you fingerprints were readable once your name is in their system and search is complete!







datagirl said:


> You got to wait for about 4 weeks since the date of their receipt for them to charge your credit card. Only after this step, they put our request in their processing queue. Once our request is queued, they are able to give us an approximate timeframe of when they would finish their processing.


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

mutsugo said:


> YAY! Results received today!
> 
> My timeline is as follows!
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## mutsugo (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks! You will get yours very soon!




datagirl said:


> Congrats


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

mutsugo said:


> Thanks! You will get yours very soon!


I got my FBI clearance report today. Waiting for my spouse's.....


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

datagirl said:


> I got my FBI clearance report today. Waiting for my spouse's.....


Congratulations!!! Just a day delay than i had hoped 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi All,

I wanted some info regarding my US PCC. After a lot of pain, I have got the fingerprints done and sent it to FBI in the US to obtain a US PCC. FBI takes 6 weeks to process and send back the report.

Going by the rule that PCC is needed for last 10 years in all countries, I have lived last 8 years in India(2004-current) and 2 years in US(2002-2003).

I came to know through a friend that CO is asking for PCC for the last 5 years from the current date. Is it true? Did it happen for anybody? Can anybody please confirm?

If the CO asks for US PCC, I have to just wait for 6 weeks :-(


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

datagirl said:


> I got my FBI clearance report today. Waiting for my spouse's.....


Congrats!! how does the document looks like? Colored/black and white?
If color, then we can upload a scanned color copy right?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Congrats!! how does the document looks like? Colored/black and white?
> If color, then we can upload a scanned color copy right?


It is black text on bluish security paper. You need to scan it in color.


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

fly_aus said:


> Congrats!! how does the document looks like? Colored/black and white?
> If color, then we can upload a scanned color copy right?


Just looks like text printed in shades of black and grey. Definitely needs a color scan. 

What I'm worried about is in the background, it says "UNAUTHORIZED COPY". Is that okay?

I sent two sets of fingerprints for my husband and FBI said that my husband's prints are unreadable. I'm thinking of getting his fingerprints taken digitally so that the machine could tell us something about the quality of prints right away. Does anyone have experience with this? Any ideas?


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

gg3103 said:


> Congratulations!!! Just a day delay than i had hoped
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks!


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

datagirl said:


> Just looks like text printed in shades of black and grey. Definitely needs a color scan.
> 
> What I'm worried about is in the background, it says "UNAUTHORIZED COPY". Is that okay?
> 
> I sent two sets of fingerprints for my husband and FBI said that my husband's prints are unreadable. I'm thinking of getting his fingerprints taken digitally so that the machine could tell us something about the quality of prints right away. Does anyone have experience with this? Any ideas?


Yes. That actually shows it was from an authentic copy. Even I had sent similar scan for my case to CO, which had Unauthorized copy in the background and it was accepted without any issues.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

gg3103 said:


> Yes. That actually shows it was from an authentic copy. Even I had sent similar scan for my case to CO, which had Unauthorized copy in the background and it was accepted without any issues.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Cool...


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

datagirl said:


> Just looks like text printed in shades of black and grey. Definitely needs a color scan.
> 
> What I'm worried about is in the background, it says "UNAUTHORIZED COPY". Is that okay?
> 
> I sent two sets of fingerprints for my husband and FBI said that my husband's prints are unreadable. I'm thinking of getting his fingerprints taken digitally so that the machine could tell us something about the quality of prints right away. Does anyone have experience with this? Any ideas?


When you said "two sets", they were taken in one single form FD-258 per person right? 
In all , if it's for 2 people , we send two FD-258 forms right? 
Kind of got confused


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

fly_aus said:


> When you said "two sets", they were taken in one single form FD-258 per person right?
> In all , if it's for 2 people , we send two FD-258 forms right?
> Kind of got confused


Actually, I sent two FD-258 cards per person. The state crime bureau officer suggested we do this so that if there were glitches/quality issues with one card, then hopefully the next one would be readable and also readily available.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Guys,

I have a question regarding the FD-258 form :

1) What do we fill in the block "ORI"?
2) What do we fill in the block "EMPLOYER AND ADDRESS"?
3) What do we fill in the block "REASON FINGERPRINTED"?
4) What do we fill in the block "RESIDENCE OF PERSON FINGERPRINTED"? - Is it the full address?

Please suggest.


----------



## mutsugo (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi!

I did not fill in "ORI" or "Employer and Address"

" Reason Fingerprinted"= why you need a polic certificate? Me= Immigration Purpose

" Residence of Person Fingerprinted"= Where you took your fingerprits. Me=Japan

A lot of things I did not fill in but still got my police certificate. If you want to be sure, call up the FBI customer service or you can e-mail them and ask! I even asked the FBI branch in Tokyo, Japan several times. But I am not sure if there is one in India.

I hope this helps!




fly_aus said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a question regarding the FD-258 form :
> 
> ...


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

mutsugo said:


> Hi!
> 
> I did not fill in "ORI" or "Employer and Address"
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply mutsugo.. 

I'm planning to take fingerprints and send it by next week. Planning to lodge the application on oct 29th.. Since FBI takes around 6 weeks, I guess it will be time when the CO is alloted and the FBI results come.. just waiting for my wife's IELTS to complete and I'm ready to lodge


----------



## mutsugo (Sep 18, 2012)

NP! here are some tips!

(1) If you have a friend or know someone in US, try to use their address and have them set up Fedex account. This way, your mail is secure and comes to you quicker! If your mail was lost, you may need to start over. You would not want to wait for another 6 weeks. 6+6 weeks!!!!

(2) Use express or some sort when you mail out from your country so that it will get there fast and you can track it, using a tracking # to ensure that the FBI has received it.

(3) Dont drive yourself crazy for the first four weeks after you send your fingerprint card to the FBI because nothing is probably going to be done. The customer service rep may not be able lo locate you in their system before the end of fourth week. 

(4) When they can look you up in their system, ask if your fingerprins were readable. 

Good luck!



fly_aus said:


> Thanks for your reply mutsugo..
> 
> I'm planning to take fingerprints and send it by next week. Planning to lodge the application on oct 29th.. Since FBI takes around 6 weeks, I guess it will be time when the CO is alloted and the FBI results come.. just waiting for my wife's IELTS to complete and I'm ready to lodge


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

mutsugo said:


> NP! here are some tips!
> 
> (1) If you have a friend or know someone in US, try to use their address and have them set up Fedex account. This way, your mail is secure and comes to you quicker! If your mail was lost, you may need to start over. You would not want to wait for another 6 weeks. 6+6 weeks!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks again mutsugo!! great inputs from you..


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

*FBI Clearance*



auzee_bujji said:


> I got it in 4-5 weeks


Hi,

I'm also applying for FBI Clearance from India. Asking these questions hoping that you also did the same procedure.. I'll be going to the Police Commissioner's office in Pune to get the finger printing done.. Not sure what should be the ORI (Originating Agency Number)? Could you explain how you filled in this field?

Thanks...


----------



## NeedInfo (Aug 25, 2011)

fly_aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm also applying for FBI Clearance from India. Asking these questions hoping that you also did the same procedure.. I'll be going to the Police Commissioner's office in Pune to get the finger printing done.. Not sure what should be the ORI (Originating Agency Number)? Could you explain how you filled in this field?
> 
> Thanks...


I didn't put any ORI number. Only if you are getting fingerprints done by an agency its needed. I got my fingerprints done in local police station which. was later sent to com's office. Not sure if in commissioner's office they can do it. Anyway may be different in delhi. Make sure you get atleast 2 copies. I think you need to get the signature of the person who does the fingerprint. Send me a message if u have more questions.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey Guys have a question - In which colored ink should the fingerprints be taken? 
Black or Blue?


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Hey Guys have a question - In which colored ink should the fingerprints be taken?
> Black or Blue?


I did it in black. I am not sure if that matters, but my agent did it using some special dry fingerprinting ink, which does not bloat on paper.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

datagirl said:


> I got my FBI clearance report today. Waiting for my spouse's.....


I had posted mine on 17-Sep-12. I am planning to call them after 20-Oct-2012 and check the status.

How long did it take to receive the US FBI clearance report.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

gg3103 said:


> I did it in black. I am not sure if that matters, but my agent did it using some special dry fingerprinting ink, which does not bloat on paper.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks gg3103!!


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> I had posted mine on 17-Sep-12. I am planning to call them after 20-Oct-2012 and check the status.
> 
> How long did it take to receive the US FBI clearance report.


I guess you may see some progress soon. Here are my timelines for your reference.
I had sent mine on 18th Apr. FBI received it on 23rd April. My credit card charged on 12th May. Received the results in India on 1st June through normal post. Hope this helps 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## NeedInfo (Aug 25, 2011)

gg3103 said:


> I did it in black. I am not sure if that matters, but my agent did it using some special dry fingerprinting ink, which does not bloat on paper.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Yep i second that. Just let it dry for sometime in any case.


----------



## NeedInfo (Aug 25, 2011)

gg3103 said:


> I guess you may see some progress soon. Here are my timelines for your reference.
> I had sent mine on 18th Apr. FBI received it on 23rd April. My credit card charged on 12th May. Received the results in India on 1st June through normal post. Hope this helps
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Mine took exactly 12 weeks through normal post.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Guys, Just mailed my fingerprints to FBI today . Thanks for all your inputs so far!!


----------



## ramin11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Fantastic! i learned something new today. I didn't know we need US FBI Police Clearance to immigrate to Australia !


----------



## BTW... (Oct 14, 2012)

On average 2-3 months and there is NOTHING you can do to make them expedite it. It is a low priority item for them unless you are from a Muslim/Arabic country!


----------



## Ozyfrm (Oct 27, 2012)

*FBI Clearance*

Hi All,

I am new to this forum.

I lived in us for 1 year between 2007-2008 and came back due to some family emergency. This caused some glitches in my credit history.

Now i need to apply for an FBI clearance certificate. I need to know if my bad credit history in anyways impact getting an clearance certificate from FBI.

Or Credit history is totally un-related to FBI Clearance.

Can someone throw some light on what information will be available in clearance certificate.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

Ozyfrm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> ...


Hi Ozyfrm, 
Credit history has nothing to do with FBI clearance. FBI performs checks to see if there are any criminal records found for the period you stayed in the USA.


----------



## Ozyfrm (Oct 27, 2012)

datagirl said:


> Hi Ozyfrm,
> Credit history has nothing to do with FBI clearance. FBI performs checks to see if there are any criminal records found for the period you stayed in the USA.


Hi datagirl,

Thanks for the immediate response.


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

datagirl said:


> i see the FBI transaction on my credit card today .....


Hi datagirl

Any update on your FBI PCC? 

Mine was charged on 24-Oct-12 and called the FBI yesterday to check when I would receive it. They said it would take a couple of weeks more to process the fingerprints. I was assuming once the credit card is charged they will immediately process the fingerprints.


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

HariniAnandhan said:


> Hi datagirl
> 
> Any update on your FBI PCC?
> 
> Mine was charged on 24-Oct-12 and called the FBI yesterday to check when I would receive it. They said it would take a couple of weeks more to process the fingerprints. I was assuming once the credit card is charged they will immediately process the fingerprints.



I got my results in exactly 6 weeks but they have asked for a resubmission of my husband's prints. It's been 2 weeks since they received the second set of prints......


----------



## amits (Oct 29, 2012)

Guys - I have sent my US PCC for FBI received by them on Oct 24.

Could nyone pls share their timelines .. when should I expect the money to be deducted from my card ??


----------



## amits (Oct 29, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> Hi datagirl
> 
> Any update on your FBI PCC?
> 
> Mine was charged on 24-Oct-12 and called the FBI yesterday to check when I would receive it. They said it would take a couple of weeks more to process the fingerprints. I was assuming once the credit card is charged they will immediately process the fingerprints.



Hey HariniAnandhan - I have sent my US PCC for FBI received by them on Oct 24.

Could u pls share ur timelines .. when should I expect the money to be deducted from my card ??


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

amits said:


> Hey HariniAnandhan - I have sent my US PCC for FBI received by them on Oct 24.
> 
> Could u pls share ur timelines .. when should I expect the money to be deducted from my card ??


Mine was received on 13-Sep. Charged on 15-Oct...my bad time . Transaction got failed. So I had faxed the credit card form again on 16-Oct. Credit card charged on: 25-Oct. I called them on 26th October and they said it will take a couple of weeks to start processing my finger prints...

Its been into the 7th week of my waiting..

I am planning to call them again today to check on the status...


----------



## amits (Oct 29, 2012)

Hope u get ur thing out from there quickly.
okay.. how did u come to know ur Transaction got failed ?

Did they intimate u ?


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

amits said:


> Hope u get ur thing out from there quickly.
> okay.. how did u come to know ur Transaction got failed ?
> 
> Did they intimate u ?


 
I got a message from my bank that a transaction was declined due to a system error. I called FBI immediately and they advised me to fax the details again


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

hey guys...
please could someone clarify what the address needs to be in "Mail Results to Address" section in the FBI form?
Does it need to be sent directly to DIAC or can we get it mailed to us?


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

limonic316 said:


> hey guys...
> please could someone clarify what the address needs to be in "Mail Results to Address" section in the FBI form?
> Does it need to be sent directly to DIAC or can we get it mailed to us?


Hi @Limonic316,
The results have to be mailed to your postal address. You should then send a soft copy of the results to DIAC.


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> I got a message from my bank that a transaction was declined due to a system error. I called FBI immediately and they advised me to fax the details again


At last...received my FBI results on 06-Nov-12.. 

Here are my timelines for FBI:

Mine was received on 13-Sep. 
Charged on 15-Oct...Transaction got failed. 
Credit card form sent again on 16-Oct. 
Credit card charged on: 25-Oct. 
Mailed on 01-Nov-12
Received to my friend's home at USA: 06-Nov-12


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> At last...received my FBI results on 06-Nov-12..
> 
> Here are my timelines for FBI:
> 
> ...


Congrats!!


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

datagirl said:


> I got my results in exactly 6 weeks but they have asked for a resubmission of my husband's prints. It's been 2 weeks since they received the second set of prints......


Hi datagirl, I have received my FBI PCC...when I scanned the document, i was able to see a water mark which says 'Unauthorized copy'. Does your document also has that watermark?

And should we notarize the document before uploading?

Please advice.


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Amits - Did you get back the results. Can you elaborate on the process ?

Where did you do the fingerprints? The FD-258 is printed on normal paper or is there a special paper?
How did you send the fingerprinted card to US FBI address? By Fedex? How much was the charge?
Did you specify a friend's US address to receive the reply?


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

Hi Kanmaj,

Not sure where you are, but i'll just list the steps. Maybe it'll help someone else...

This is the link for the FBI background check:
FBI — Criminal Background Check

I'll elaborate a bit though:
1. Start by going to :
FBI — Submitting an Identification Record Request to the FBI

2. Fill in the questionnaire, download form, complete it.
https://forms.fbi.gov/departmental-order-website-questionnaire

3. Obtain a set of your fingerprints: This is how I did it (in USA), someone on the forum might be able to help with instructions for where you are:
- Go to your local police station
- Ask if they have facility for fingerprinting (they usually do, since they need to fingerprint all incoming felons)
- If they don't, they'll direct you to the right place. They directed me to:
Raleigh/Wake City-County Bureau of Identification (CCBI)

4. The fingerprinting facility has form FD-258 on card paper, and will give you the fingerprints on that. They will fill in the details which are mandatory and you can fill in the rest(like SSN). Use only BLACK ink

5. Arrange a payment method - Money Order/ Cashier's Check/Credit Card form

6. Review the docs to make sure that you have included everything on the checklist:
http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/background-checks/fbi-identification-record-request-checklist

7. Mail everything to FBI with a cover letter stating the purpose:
FBI CJIS Division – Record Request
1000 Custer Hollow Road
Clarksburg, WV 26306

To send the package (within USA):
The best way is to send it through USPS by priority mail(mine got delivered in 2 days). Include a self addressed priority envelope with your application, which the FBI can use to send back the results. These will not be trackable, but you can get a delivery confirmation which is enough. Tracking IMO should be used when something like passport etc is being mailed.

hth


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> Hi Kanmaj,
> 
> Not sure where you are, but i'll just list the steps. Maybe it'll help someone else...
> 
> ...



Hi,

I read in one of the threads that I don't need to send the return envelop when I send these docs though UPS? Do you suggest that I should use the return envelop as well?


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I read in one of the threads that I don't need to send the return envelop when I send these docs though UPS? Do you suggest that I should use the return envelop as well?


My guess is that FBI will send the results back through snail mail. If its to a local address, you will definitely get it, it'll just take a bit longer. I just thought it would be faster to include a return envelope. And, it's just $5-6...so no biggie.


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> My guess is that FBI will send the results back through snail mail. If its to a local address, you will definitely get it, it'll just take a bit longer. I just thought it would be faster to include a return envelope. And, it's just $5-6...so no biggie.


Ohh great then.. I will include USPS return mail then. Did you use USPS return mail service for Indian PCC?


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

HariniAnandhan said:


> Hi datagirl, I have received my FBI PCC...when I scanned the document, i was able to see a water mark which says 'Unauthorized copy'. Does your document also has that watermark?
> 
> And should we notarize the document before uploading?
> 
> Please advice.


There's no need to notarize the document. The watermark indicates that it is a true copy. Scan it and upload the soft copy to the DIAC.


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

datagirl said:


> There's no need to notarize the document. The watermark indicates that it is a true copy. Scan it and upload the soft copy to the DIAC.


Hi datagirl

I got my VISA granted today. Thanks for ur help reg the FBI PCC.


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> Hi Kanmaj,
> 
> Not sure where you are, but i'll just list the steps. Maybe it'll help someone else...
> 
> ...


Hello, one very basic question, on fingerprint form what shall I mention in home address? US address or Indian address?


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> Hello, one very basic question, on fingerprint form what shall I mention in home address? US address or Indian address?


I guess, where ever you are staying now


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

datagirl said:


> I got my results in exactly 6 weeks but they have asked for a resubmission of my husband's prints. It's been 2 weeks since they received the second set of prints......


Hi datagirl,
first of all thanks for all the info you provided on US PCC.
Just wondering, have you received your husband's results by now? I think it's almost 5 weeks since you submitted the second set, isn't it?

And just to confirm, you did not include a return envelope and it took 6 weeks to receive the results in India, is this correct?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Omg, I just called the FBI and they said current processing times are around 6 weeks. Considering mail to and from Australia I guess it takes a total of about 2 months to get the results


----------



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Me too in Queue waiting for FBI...


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> Hi Kanmaj,
> 
> Not sure where you are, but i'll just list the steps. Maybe it'll help someone else...
> 
> ...


Thanks Limonic for the links. My situation is a little different since I am currently in India. Hence the questions about the mailing option. I had come across someone's post suggesting to use FEDEX to send the prints from India to US. However, FEDEX is not providing the facility of enclosing pre-paid envelopes yet in India(they say they will introduce it in future). So looks like I shall have to depend on FBI to send it by international courier


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

datagirl said:


> For the sake of those wanting to do the fingerprinting at the STATE CRIME RECORDS BUREAU in Chennai, here's what you do:
> 
> The SCRB is on the Santhome High Road(directly opposite to a cemetery).
> 
> ...



Hi Datagirl - Did you give the mailing address as a US address(some friend/relative) or did you specify Indian address. Does the FBI send international mailer to the Indian Address. How long did it take to reach from the point they sent it ? Also the CO has specified he needs all docs in 28 days. Since FBI takes 6 weeks , did you ask for an extension or did you initiate even before CO allocation ?


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

*Finger prints collection*

Hi,

*I Would like to explain my experience in getting the Finger prints done a local police station in Sydney*

After reading this thread and doing some research i found out that the best way to get the finger prints done is to go to a local police station. Yesterday i called up the local police station where i live, they were little reluctant initially but i informed them that it was my only choice to get the prints done. After 2 minutes they agreed and informed me to call before i visit them. They also informed me that if there is any suspect or inmate in custody then they will ask me go leave premises as safety precautions. They also suggested that i get all the paper work.

Today morning I called them and asked them what was the best time for me to visit the police station. Again after 1-2 minutes deliberation the office on the phone informed me that next 30 minutes would be the best time. So i quickly went there with the 4 pages (took print outs from FBI website) and waited at the counter. A lady called me inquired why i was there. I explained my situation then she was very cooperative (Much better as compared to the phone conversation i had :tongue1. She informed me that they are happy to assist me but i should have an envelope with postage on it. I asked the reason then she said they cannot give out the finger prints to me rather they would post the documents by themselves. I was little annoyed, because they could have informed me that over the phone. While i was leaving i asked her, till what time they will be open which was a stupid thing to do, but she politely replied we are open 24X7 

I went to Auspost, got an envelope and postage and returned to station, this time i saw more police cars so I started wondering if there was an suspect inside. If that was the case then i may have to leave the placeBut lucky for me that was not the case.

I went inside, there was a constable who inquired why i was there, i explained the situation. I gave the FBI 258 form but he was not sure how he could take a prints on that. He went inside and discussed the issue with other officers and came back to me and said "We take finger scans and print it on a paper which is on similar format and we have done many times like this for FBI" then i gave a confused look then he asked would you to do it. Then i thought for a second and said ok lets do it. He took my CC and charged 42$ then he asked me come onside with a stern voice, for a moment i felt like i was a criminal...LOL


He took my inside and there was a finger print scanning machine, It took good 15-20 minutes get all the scans done. He informed me that for Australia there are 2-3(palms, etc) more scans than what FBI wants which he went ahead and took the scans. Once it was done, he asked me to sit outside. After 1-2 minutes he came back to me with a printed paper with my finger prints, it was in similar format to the FBI one  My name, DOB and other details were printed on it, then he also suggested that we should fill the FBI 258 form, so we went ahead and filled all the required fields. Once done, he asked me to double check the details on all the pages. I was very careful, checked everything and i kept the papers inside the envelop and closed it properly and gave it to him. He informed me that the mail will go on the next batch mostly on monday, so that's that. Hopefully i will get the results in next 5-6 weeks, till that time..:ranger:

Lessons learnt..

1. Call the station before we go
2. Take the Envelop and postage before we visit the station


I am hoping that, this will help any one who wants to get their finger prints done for US. And please correct me if i have done anything wrong


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Pete_sampras said:


> Hi,
> 
> *I Would like to explain my experience in getting the Finger prints done a local police station in Sydney*
> 
> ...


Aww, you should have gone to the Bondi police station. 1. They informed me on the phone that I had to bring an envelope & postage as they could not return the docs to me. 2. They told me I could come in any time; extremely friendly and helpful. And 3. They had the (less-sophisticated) ink stuff to do the prints on the standard FBI form. + Who wouldn't like an excuse to drop by Bondi


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Aww, you should have gone to the Bondi police station. 1. They informed me on the phone that I had to bring an envelope & postage as they could not return the docs to me. 2. They told me I could come in any time; extremely friendly and helpful. And 3. They had the (less-sophisticated) ink stuff to do the prints on the standard FBI form. + Who wouldn't like an excuse to drop by Bondi



I was suggest to go to chatswood police station but when i called them up, they said they can take finger prints only for the patrons living in the station limits so decided to go the my local station. One thing i have to admit, once i was in the station they were polite, the gentlemen who took the prints was very nice and cooperative. I spoke to couple of senior officers there and they said scanning (instead of ink) should be fine and they never had people coming back with issues regarding scanning. So i am hoping everything will work out OK, if not i will take your suggestion and go to bondi station next time


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, I really hope it works out. With 6 weeks processing it would be extremely disturbing to start all over. But if you really have to get it done with ink then Bondi would be an option; no need to live within their station limits.

Would be great if you could post an update once you get your PCC. Might be helpful for other people to know for sure whether scans are accepted.


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Well, I really hope it works out. With 6 weeks processing it would be extremely disturbing to start all over. But if you really have to get it done with ink then Bondi would be an option; no need to live within their station limits.
> 
> Would be great if you could post an update once you get your PCC. Might be helpful for other people to know for sure whether scans are accepted.


Yep, i really hope it works out OK, else it would be a big waste of time. 

I will definitely keep you guys posted with my results


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Guys, I went to police station today here in LA, California, USA. The lady was very cooperative. The only thing that made me feel annoying was that the fingerprint card is made availble at polic station. In fact the form which I downloaded from website, was not giving good fingerprint impression & the lady scared me saying FBI might reject it. She said why you did not ask for the fingerprint card. I said I am not provided one but asked to download from the site & this is what best I could do. Needless to say, my one application form was waste because of incorrect impression. Luckily I had taken another form & this time after carefully practicing on previous form, I was ready to go though fingerprinting. Finally teh lady declared that this time the fingerprinting looks good.. Thank god......


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> Guys, I went to police station today here in LA, California, USA. The lady was very cooperative. The only thing that made me feel annoying was that the fingerprint card is made availble at polic station. In fact the form which I downloaded from website, was not giving good fingerprint impression & the lady scared me saying FBI might reject it. She said why you did not ask for the fingerprint card. I said I am not provided one but asked to download from the site & this is what best I could do. Needless to say, my one application form was waste because of incorrect impression. Luckily I had taken another form & this time after carefully practicing on previous form, I was ready to go though fingerprinting. Finally teh lady declared that this time the fingerprinting looks good.. Thank god......


I didn't took/downloaded any paper from FBI website. Before going to Sherrif's Office (aka Police Station in desi language), I called them and the fingerprinting tech told me, there is no need to bring any papers, they will supply it for free. Its included in the fingerprinting fee that they charge. Most Police Stations have fingerprinting technicians and labs onsite. So they know how to do it and how do it the right way. Also, The standard A4 size paper we use at home is not intended to use for fingerprinting, so whatever that lady at police station did was absolutely correct and saved you a few week's time & some $$. Just imagine, if after a month, instead of receiving your FBI report, you would have received a fingerprint rejection letter.

*Moral of the Story*: In the US, before going to any Govt office, its always a good idea to call them. Many times it can save you precious time, money and unnecessary headaches.

Hope it helps ....


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> I didn't took/downloaded any paper from FBI website. Before going to Sherrif's Office (aka Police Station in desi language), I called them and the fingerprinting tech told me, there is no need to bring any papers, they will supply it for free. Its included in the fingerprinting fee that they charge. Most Police Stations have fingerprinting technicians and labs onsite. So they know how to do it and how do it the right way. Also, The standard A4 size paper we use at home is not intended to use for fingerprinting, so whatever that lady at police station did was absolutely correct and saved you a few week's time & some $$. Just imagine, if after a month, instead of receiving your FBI report, you would have received a fingerprint rejection letter.
> 
> *Moral of the Story*: In the US, before going to any Govt office, its always a good idea to call them. Many times it can save you precious time, money and unnecessary headaches.
> 
> Hope it helps ....


well infortunately that lady had told me to bring the fingerprint card/form as she said they dont have it at polic station :O


----------



## amits (Oct 29, 2012)

*FBI USA PCC Timelines*

Guys - Just wanted to have a check with you all on the FBI timelines.

Please post yours too here who all are agonisingly waiting:
Here's mine:

FBI received request - Oct 24
Credit card charged - Waiting


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

amits said:


> Guys - Just wanted to have a check with you all on the FBI timelines.
> 
> Please post yours too here who all are agonisingly waiting:
> Here's mine:
> ...


95% of clearances are received within *4-6 weeks*. I did it in May-Jun this year, doing it again right now.


----------



## amits (Oct 29, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> 95% of clearances are received within *4-6 weeks*. I did it in May-Jun this year, doing it again right now.


Okay Paul007 - just wondering why are you again doing it ??


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

amits said:


> Okay Paul007 - just wondering why are you again doing it ??


Because I do not want an entry deadline of Jun 2013. Remember, you are given an entry deadline of 1 year starting from when your PCC is issued.


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> Because I do not want an entry deadline of Jun 2013. Remember, you are given an entry deadline of 1 year starting from when your PCC is issued.


Ohh that's a news to me.. So considering that I might get PCC done by Jan2013, I am allowed to enter in Aus by Jan 2014? Wow..


----------



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

amits said:


> Guys - Just wanted to have a check with you all on the FBI timelines.
> 
> Please post yours too here who all are agonisingly waiting:
> Here's mine:
> ...


Hi Amit,

Me too in Queue waiting for FBI clearance.
Neither my card was charged nor they have an update for us in there system till now.


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

sumi.24 said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> Me too in Queue waiting for FBI clearance.
> Neither my card was charged nor they have an update for us in there system till now.


Hey Sumi, today I am going to courier the docs to FBI. 
Please confirm if I am good ( though I verified on FBI site)

- Application form
- Fingerprint form
- Credit card form
- checklist

Is that correct? I also read somehwre about covering letter? Now what is that?


----------



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> Hey Sumi, today I am going to courier the docs to FBI.
> Please confirm if I am good ( though I verified on FBI site)
> 
> - Application form
> ...


Hi Tarusha,

Yes, Perfectly fine. I am not sure about covering letter. 
I too sent the same documents as you mentioned in Fedex, so that I can track when it was received.

All the Best!


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

sumi.24 said:


> Hi Tarusha,
> 
> Yes, Perfectly fine. I am not sure about covering letter.
> I too sent the same documents as you mentioned in Fedex, so that I can track when it was received.
> ...


Thanks Sumi.


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> Hey Sumi, today I am going to courier the docs to FBI.
> Please confirm if I am good ( though I verified on FBI site)
> 
> - Application form
> ...



The agency taking your fingerprints provides a covering letter stating they are authorized and have expertise in doing the fingerprinting ...blah blah..:tongue1:


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> The agency taking your fingerprints provides a covering letter stating they are authorized and have expertise in doing the fingerprinting ...blah blah..:tongue1:


I didnt get such letter...  now?


----------



## amits (Oct 29, 2012)

sumi.24 said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> Me too in Queue waiting for FBI clearance.
> Neither my card was charged nor they have an update for us in there system till now.


Yeah Sumi - seems like it takes 5-6 wk for getting an entry in their system.


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> I didnt get such letter...  now?


I didn't get a cover letter either. That's not a big deal. FBI is not looking for a cover letter. 
I just created a cover letter myself, stating
- the purpose of requesting the FBI clearance.
- enclosed docs(checklist basically)
- where i got the fingerprinting done
- contact details in case they want to have a lovey dovey conversation 

Just send the docs that are in the checklist and you'll be fine!


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> The agency taking your fingerprints provides a covering letter stating they are authorized and have expertise in doing the fingerprinting ...blah blah..:tongue1:


I think this is for India. In the US, you get your fingerprinting done in Local Sherrif's Office (aka Police Station). Then on the fingerprint form (FD-258), they put a Stamp of Sherrif's office plus the technician signs it. So FBI knows where this fingerprinting was done. No covers letters are required nor provided here in the US.

*Source*: Personal Experience, Doing FBI record check in US for the 2nd time.


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi datagirl,
> first of all thanks for all the info you provided on US PCC.
> Just wondering, have you received your husband's results by now? I think it's almost 5 weeks since you submitted the second set, isn't it?
> 
> And just to confirm, you did not include a return envelope and it took 6 weeks to receive the results in India, is this correct?


Hi AnneChristina,

I have resubmitted my husband's prints and been calling the FBI everyday for some status update...They say that now the prints take about 6 to 8 weeks to process.

Yep. I did not include a return envelope. They took 5 weeks for processsing and generate the report. Since the date they mailed, it took 5 calendar days for me to receive it in India.


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

kanmaj10 said:


> Hi Datagirl - Did you give the mailing address as a US address(some friend/relative) or did you specify Indian address. Does the FBI send international mailer to the Indian Address. How long did it take to reach from the point they sent it ? Also the CO has specified he needs all docs in 28 days. Since FBI takes 6 weeks , did you ask for an extension or did you initiate even before CO allocation ?


Hi Kanmaj,
It goes without saying that the 28-day timeframe is a guideline. One can always ask for extensions from the CO and the COs are very well aware of the FBI processing times.

I received the results at my address in India. The FBI does send mails to addresses in India. From the date they posted, it took 5 calendar days for me to receive it by normal USPS post. 

I am not aware of the CO allocation speed under the new processing regime. The FBI processing takes about 6 to 8 weeks these days and the report is valid for a year's time. If you are confident of a CO allocation sooner, it may not be a bad idea after all to initiate the process before CO allocation.


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

Oops...I called the FBI for the 2nd time today to enquire about the resubmitted prints that they received on 15th of Oct. I have been asked to call after 3 more weeks.


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

HariniAnandhan said:


> Hi datagirl
> 
> I got my VISA granted today. Thanks for ur help reg the FBI PCC.


Congrats...


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh no, it even takes longer nowadays?!? Anyways, thanks for the heads-up. Good to know.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Its been more than 4 weeks now... their automated message says that normal processing time is 4 weeks and to contatc only after 4 weeks.. so fingers crossed..


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Card charged yesterday.. hoping to get the results soon!


----------



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Omg, I just called the FBI and they said current processing times are around 6 weeks. Considering mail to and from Australia I guess it takes a total of about 2 months to get the results


Hi Christina,

We submitted the Request for FBI clearance on 18th October and our card was charged on 23rd November, approximately 5 weeks. Wish we will receive the clearance doc soon...


----------



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

amits said:


> Yeah Sumi - seems like it takes 5-6 wk for getting an entry in their system.


Hi Amit,

We submitted the request for FBI clearance on 18th October and our card was charged on 23rd November, approximately 5 weeks. Wish we will receive the clearance doc soon...


----------



## Ran1221 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi 
Is it necessary to wait till the CO to be granted to apply for the FBI clearance ? 
I am waiting for ACS results, is it a good idea to apply the PCC now itself considering delays ?


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

Ran1221 said:


> Hi
> Is it necessary to wait till the CO to be granted to apply for the FBI clearance ?
> 
> _Nopes, No need to wait._
> ...


Hope it helps


----------



## amits (Oct 29, 2012)

sumi.24 said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> We submitted the request for FBI clearance on 18th October and our card was charged on 23rd November, approximately 5 weeks. Wish we will receive the clearance doc soon...


Nice to hear sumi..!!
Probably another 2 wk..n it'll be in ur mailbox.

Seems like this wk - my card would be charged.

Keep me posted sumi.


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

I called the FBI today. It seems the resubmitted prints were fine and the results would be mailed out in a couple of days...that's a big relief:clap2:


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

datagirl said:


> I called the FBI today. It seems the resubmitted prints were fine and the results would be mailed out in a couple of days...that's a big relief:clap2:


So prints received Oct 15, then processed Nov 28. Seems it's still on the lower end of the 6 - 8 week estimate.

Thanks for letting us know and congrats. Hopefully you will have your grant letter soon


----------



## amits (Oct 29, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> So prints received Oct 15, then processed Nov 28. Seems it's still on the lower end of the 6 - 8 week estimate.
> 
> Thanks for letting us know and congrats. Hopefully you will have your grant letter soon


Hey AnneChristina - what about ur timeline.

When did u send ur prints across??


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

amits said:


> Hey AnneChristina - what about ur timeline.
> 
> When did u send ur prints across??


I mailed them from Australia on Oct 25, so seems I will still have to wait 2 weeks.


----------



## amits (Oct 29, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> I mailed them from Australia on Oct 25, so seems I will still have to wait 2 weeks.


We r pretty close then..my prints reached them on Oct 24. I think this Friday my card should get charged.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

amits said:


> We r pretty close then..my prints reached them on Oct 24. I think this Friday my card should get charged.


Fingers crossed. Please let me know


----------



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Fingers crossed. Please let me know


I called the FBI couple of minutes back, they told ours is completed and it will be mailed by the end of week.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

sumi.24 said:


> I called the FBI couple of minutes back, they told ours is completed and it will be mailed by the end of week.


Congrats :clap2:


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

AnneChristina said:


> So prints received Oct 15, then processed Nov 28. Seems it's still on the lower end of the 6 - 8 week estimate.
> 
> Thanks for letting us know and congrats. Hopefully you will have your grant letter soon


Thanks AnneChristina

Honestly, I don't mind it taking even 8 weeks as long as I do not have to resend the prints..


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

@mutsugo and other pals, 
I was asked to resubmit my husband's fingerprints last month. I called them today to find out the status. They said that his prints are readable and that I should get the results in a week or two.

Thanks for your support


----------



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Congrats :clap2:



Thanks Christina...
Looking forward for the FBI clearance doc in my mail box :ranger:


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Guys,

I have sent my FBI docs last week & per fedex tracking it reached on 21 November.
my card is not yet charge though


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have sent my FBI docs last week & per fedex tracking it reached on 21 November.
> my card is not yet charge though


Even i have sent my docs 2 weeks back, still my card has not been charged yet


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello All,

I am little worried about my Indian PCC as my docs along with original passport has reached SFO India consulate on 21 NOv. I had read in other threads that normally it takes just a week, however I haven't heard back from consulate yet. Neither they are responding to mails nor answer to the phonecalls. I am espcially worried becuase my passport is stuck there. How much time does it take normally?


----------



## amits (Oct 29, 2012)

sumi.24 said:


> I called the FBI couple of minutes back, they told ours is completed and it will be mailed by the end of week.


Good News Sumi..! gud luck ahead.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have sent my FBI docs last week & per fedex tracking it reached on 21 November.
> my card is not yet charge though


It takes about 5 weeks for your card to be charged. Then it takes another 1 - 2 weeks for your request to be processed and the PCC to be mailed out.


----------



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> It takes about 5 weeks for your card to be charged. Then it takes another 1 - 2 weeks for your request to be processed and the PCC to be mailed out.



Hi Christina, Amit and Tarusha,

I received my FBI clearance today in my mail box.
Scanned the copies and send the same to CO, now fingers crossed...:ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## amits (Oct 29, 2012)

sumi.24 said:


> Hi Christina, Amit and Tarusha,
> 
> I received my FBI clearance today in my mail box.
> Scanned the copies and send the same to CO, now fingers crossed...:ranger::ranger::ranger:


:clap2: Very nice to hear this Sumi.
Your timelines are kinda hope to us...i think next week u'll receive the grant.


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

sumi.24 said:


> Hi Christina, Amit and Tarusha,
> 
> I received my FBI clearance today in my mail box.
> Scanned the copies and send the same to CO, now fingers crossed...:ranger::ranger::ranger:


woooo hoooo.. what a news:clap2:... It's now just the matter of receiving grant letter for you... I am sure you will get that pretty soon.. Looking forward to hear the grant letter news from you soon


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

sumi.24 said:


> Hi Christina, Amit and Tarusha,
> 
> I received my FBI clearance today in my mail box.
> Scanned the copies and send the same to CO, now fingers crossed...:ranger::ranger::ranger:


Pardon my knowledge but do they send the FBI clearance though email?..How does it look like? I mean what does that say?


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> Pardon my knowledge but do they send the FBI clearance though email?..How does it look like? I mean what does that say?


"I received my FBI clearance today in my mail box.
Scanned the copies and send the same to CO..." means that FBI sent it through MAIL = POST. Then sumi scanned the copies and sent them to the CO 

sumi can prolly elaborate on what it states


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> "I received my FBI clearance today in my mail box.
> Scanned the copies and send the same to CO..." means that FBI sent it through MAIL = POST. Then sumi scanned the copies and sent them to the CO
> 
> sumi can prolly elaborate on what it states


Thanks.. Hey can you please tell me how long did it take for you to get Indian PCC? Was ur passport issued in India? I have sent my docs along with passport on 19th Nov which reached on 21st Nov. So far no news.. since original passport is not with me, little worried.. submitted at SFO


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am little worried about my Indian PCC as my docs along with original passport has reached SFO India consulate on 21 NOv. I had read in other threads that normally it takes just a week, however I haven't heard back from consulate yet. Neither they are responding to mails nor answer to the phonecalls. I am espcially worried becuase my passport is stuck there. How much time does it take normally?


I dont think you need to submit original passport unless you need it stamped. Are you sure it was needed?


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> Thanks.. Hey can you please tell me how long did it take for you to get Indian PCC? Was ur passport issued in India? I have sent my docs along with passport on 19th Nov which reached on 21st Nov. So far no news.. since original passport is not with me, little worried.. submitted at SFO


Actually, I just received my PCC today!
I sent my docs on 8th Nov.
Yes, my passport was issued in New Delhi

Getting the PCC was the worst experience ever...
I had sent me docs to Indian Embassy DC

For a PCC, all they have to do at the Embassy is - search for the passport no. and confirm if you have any misdemeanor records...but as you know...these people have the bloody sarkaari daftar attitude! 

I had to call them every couple of days(and consider it your lucky day if someone responds to your call) to follow up, and it was not until I called them out on Twitter that it got done!

I'd suggest wait for another week, then call/email the consular to check up.


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

findraj said:


> I dont think you need to submit original passport unless you need it stamped. Are you sure it was needed?


Interesting...:confused2:

Indian Embassy DC definitely asks you to send the original passport because I didn't want to send my original PP, so I called them to confirm.


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

findraj said:


> I dont think you need to submit original passport unless you need it stamped. Are you sure it was needed?


Yeah.. that's what the website said...


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> Actually, I just received my PCC today!
> I sent my docs on 8th Nov.
> Yes, my passport was issued in New Delhi
> 
> ...


Trust me... I totally agree with you about their sarkari attitude. I have been calling them every now and then, they have no courtesy to answer to the call ever. Neverthless they don't even bother to respond to the email. It's been 8 days so far but per your timelines looks like it takes about 3 week.. I have read about mixed experiences of people about Indian PCC. Some say you get it within a week some say takes 30-45 days.. Don't know how to contact them given that they never respond to emails & phonecalls..


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> Trust me... I totally agree with you about their sarkari attitude. I have been calling them every now and then, they have no courtesy to answer to the call ever. Neverthless they don't even bother to respond to the email. It's been 8 days so far but per your timelines looks like it takes about 3 week.. I have read about mixed experiences of people about Indian PCC. Some say you get it within a week some say takes 30-45 days.. Don't know how to contact them given that they never respond to emails & phonecalls..


Exactly...it's pathetic...

I glanced at the SFO site...and if you don't get a response in a week or two, you can send an email to people listed on the contacts page:
CGI SF Contacts

Good luck!


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> Exactly...it's pathetic...
> 
> I glanced at the SFO site...and if you don't get a response in a week or two, you can send an email to people listed on the contacts page:
> CGI SF Contacts
> ...


Thanks for the link. I have already them multiple mails. They are so smart that when you click on email option, they don't specify the direct email address but just the form. Hate them really..


----------



## amits (Oct 29, 2012)

*Fbi pcc*

5th week has gone by ..zzzz
but still my card has not been charged.

Poor thing is we cannot even see the status anywhere what's going on in thr?


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

I received my FBI report today at my India address. The report is dated 20th Nov.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

is this USA FBI? how long did it take then?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

im confused....when you guys talk about FBI checks are we talking about USA FBI or india FBI??? just curious as to how many of you lived in USA for at least a year for you to be applying for FBI.......were you all on an H1B or something here in USA???


----------



## Ran1221 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi

Can someone please advise me if it's ok to write out the details on the FD 258 card ? The card says to only type or print, but the PDF is not editable . Any suggestions ?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> im confused....when you guys talk about FBI checks are we talking about USA FBI or india FBI??? just curious as to how many of you lived in USA for at least a year for you to be applying for FBI.......were you all on an H1B or something here in USA???


Yes, we are talking about the US FBI.


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> im confused....when you guys talk about FBI checks are we talking about USA FBI or india FBI??? just curious as to how many of you lived in USA for at least a year for you to be applying for FBI.......were you all on an H1B or something here in USA???


Hi

There are 2 discussions going on simultaneously in the thread...

- One is for USA FBI (I am not aware of Indian FBI)
- Second is for Indian PCC for applicants who are in the US currently. To get that you need to contact the nearest Indian Consulate.

Wrt your curiosity...I don't think anyone who has not lived in the US for atleast 12 months would apply for FBI clearance 
and irrespective of the Visa status, one needs to get the FBI clearance if the period of stay is more than 12 months.

hth


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Yes, we are talking about the US FBI.


ok but are you citizens of USA or PR's of USA or which visa's were you guys on in USA just curious to know.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> Hi
> 
> There are 2 discussions going on simultaneously in the thread...
> 
> ...


right so i'm just curious to know what visa's you guys were on for 12 or more to be living in USA to be eligible to apply for USA FBI checks.


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> right so i'm just curious to know what visa's you guys were on for 12 or more to be living in USA to be eligible to apply for USA FBI checks.


I was on F1 and now on H1B, but that has nothing to do with eligibility.

Anyone is eligible to apply for an FBI Clearance. It can be any visa, A, L1, H1, F1, J, R, etc...

For more information you can read:
FBI — Criminal Background Check
FBI — U.S. Department of Justice Order 556-73

Not sure if that answers your question because I am not really sure what you mean by "to be eligible to apply for USA FBI checks". My reply is as good an my understanding of your question


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> I was on F1 and now on H1B, but that has nothing to do with eligibility.
> 
> Anyone is eligible to apply for an FBI Clearance. It can be any visa, A, L1, H1, F1, J, R, etc...
> 
> ...


cool you answered my question. yes in order to be eligible to apply for USA FBI you need to be lviing here for at least 12 months. I was just curious to know because i am nosey to know what visa here in the USA you guys were on that's all! not everyone is eligible for USA fbi checks especially if you entered the country illegally!


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> cool you answered my question. yes in order to be eligible to apply for USA FBI you need to be lviing here for at least 12 months. I was just curious to know because i am nosey to know what visa here in the USA you guys were on that's all! not everyone is eligible for USA fbi checks especially if you entered the country illegally!


lmao...
if you're illegal, I bet you can still apply for one...what'll happen after is...


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> lmao...
> if you're illegal, I bet you can still apply for one...what'll happen after is...


if you're illegal you cannot apply for one cause your still need to supply your SSN and provide ID at the time of requesting for FBI fingerprints


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> if you're illegal you cannot apply for one cause your still need to supply your SSN and provide ID at the time of requesting for FBI fingerprints


It's an irrelevant discussion  but its Friday so i'll bite.

You don't need to provide your SNN for fingerprinting, and an international passport is good enough for identity. All they are doing is taking the details off it...like name, DOB, etc..


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> It's an irrelevant discussion  but its Friday so i'll bite.
> 
> You don't need to provide your SNN for fingerprinting, and an international passport is good enough for identity. All they are doing is taking the details off it...like name, DOB, etc..


you do have to provide your SSN, how do you think the fbi knows you thru your SSN! SSN is your identity. and even on a F1 or H1b you do have your own SSN 

like i said i was being nosy i just wanted to know which visas you were on here in USA!


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> you do have to provide your SSN, how do you think the fbi knows you thru your SSN! SSN is your identity. and even on a F1 or H1b you do have your own SSN
> 
> like i said i was being nosy i just wanted to know which visas you were on here in USA!


You don't ... FBI doesn't need your SSN. Your fingerprints are your identity. I presented my license to get fingerprints done...which doesn't have my SSN. Furthermore, the technician is not allowed to ask you for the SSN (you can confirm that) 

I was on F1 and got my SSN only after a year n a half when I got my first job. So, if I would have left after my graduation, I wouldn't have an SSN, but my stay would have been >12 months which would require me to get an FBI clearance (without SSN)
Social Security Publications


----------



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> Pardon my knowledge but do they send the FBI clearance though email?..How does it look like? I mean what does that say?


I got by USPS, it says there is no prior arrest record in FBI with your full name and the last four digits of your SSN.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

Yep. I got mine int he mail yesterday as well. applied Oct 18. search was created in Nov 27. got the result back yesterday.

you should be getting your visa granted soon sumi at least before xmas  who knows.


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

sumi.24 said:


> I got by USPS, it says there is no prior arrest record in FBI with your full name and the last four digits of your SSN.


Hi Sumi,

Can you tell me how long it took for them to charge the credit card. I delivered the prints from India by FEDEX on 21st Nov 12. They haven't charged the card yet :-(

Cheers
kanmaj10


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> Hi Sumi,
> 
> Can you tell me how long it took for them to charge the credit card. I delivered the prints from India by FEDEX on 21st Nov 12. They haven't charged the card yet :-(
> 
> ...


I sent my documents to FBI on the 1st of Nov through mail, I called up the helpline 2 weeks back to find out the status, the rep responding saying that all the mail that come to FBI are kept for security clearance for about 4 weeks and then forwarded accordingly, after that upto 2 weeks or so to verfiy your record and send the PCC. So, all in all about 6 weeks from the day they receive the mail. You can find the FBI helpline number on the DIAC character penal.pdf document

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

My prints were delivered to FBI on 22nd October and I still haven't been charged yet. 41 days - almost the end of the 6th week now...and still counting


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> My prints were delivered to FBI on 22nd October and I still haven't been charged yet. 41 days - almost the end of the 6th week now...and still counting


Must be due to the sandy hurricane during the fist week or so of Nov, they must have closed the FBI which is located in WV, there might be some backlogs...


----------



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> Hi Sumi,
> 
> Can you tell me how long it took for them to charge the credit card. I delivered the prints from India by FEDEX on 21st Nov 12. They haven't charged the card yet :-(
> 
> ...


Hi Kanmaj,

Here are the timeline for FBI:

Sent Application by FEDEX : 16th October 2012
Reached FBI office (Clarksburg, WV) : 18th Ocotber 2012
My Credit card charged : 23rd November 2012
Got FBI clearance by US Postal service : 29th November 2012

Initially, I too thought my card will not be charged this time as it was a thanksgiving weekend. But it got charged on Black Friday, so I don't think there will be a delay due to sandy hurricane too. Count from the date they received your application, call and check with FBI after 5 weeks.

All the Best!


----------



## amits (Oct 29, 2012)

Update -
My card has been charged..should now get the PCC by next week.


----------



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

*Received Grant Letter...*

Hi Friends,

Received our Grant Letter today by email @ 5:49PM EST(04th December 2012). :clap2:
Thanks for all your support and guidance, feel like entering to new stage of Life. 

Now starts Job struggle :ranger: then catch lane: and then meet you friends at some place in Aussie  in near future...

Any Queries regarding my visa process Journey is much appreciated, I will reply with the best of my knowledge...

Thanks Again!!!


----------



## amits (Oct 29, 2012)

sumi.24 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Received our Grant Letter today by email @ 5:49PM EST(04th December 2012). :clap2:
> Thanks for all your support and guidance, feel like entering to new stage of Life.
> ...


Congrats Sumi..!!!:clap2:
Hope to c u there MATE


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

sumi.24 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Received our Grant Letter today by email @ 5:49PM EST(04th December 2012). :clap2:
> Thanks for all your support and guidance, feel like entering to new stage of Life.
> ...


Congrats...


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

sumi.24 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Received our Grant Letter today by email @ 5:49PM EST(04th December 2012). :clap2:
> Thanks for all your support and guidance, feel like entering to new stage of Life.
> ...


Congrats Sumi!!!

A query on the PCC. Is FBI PCC required for secondary applicant? My wife had been is U.S for more than 12 months. But I am the primary applicant. Is FBI PCC required for her?

Also, is Indian PCC required for kids less than 1 year?


----------



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

Shanki said:


> Congrats Sumi!!!
> 
> A query on the PCC. Is FBI PCC required for secondary applicant? My wife had been is U.S for more than 12 months. But I am the primary applicant. Is FBI PCC required for her?
> 
> Also, is Indian PCC required for kids less than 1 year?


Hi Shanki,

Yes, Me and my husband applied together and CO too will ask the same. My son is 2 and half years old and he is born here, so we didn't get any.


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

sumi.24 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Received our Grant Letter today by email @ 5:49PM EST(04th December 2012). :clap2:
> Thanks for all your support and guidance, feel like entering to new stage of Life.
> ...


Congo Sumi... great news...


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Guys, I finally got my FBI report on 4th DEC. FBI had received them on 18th Oct!

Thanks everyone for all your inputs and wishing you all good luck!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Small update: My card was also finally charged.
Mailed the request from Australia on Oct 25; card charged Dec 4.


----------



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Small update: My card was also finally charged.
> Mailed the request from Australia on Oct 25; card charged Dec 4.


Cool...your FBI will be on your way soon and then the grant...


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

AnneChristina said:


> Small update: My card was also finally charged.
> Mailed the request from Australia on Oct 25; card charged Dec 4.


That's so cool.Hope you get your grant pretty soon


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

fly_aus said:


> Guys, I finally got my FBI report on 4th DEC. FBI had received them on 18th Oct!
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your inputs and wishing you all good luck!


Cool...Good luck for a speedy grant


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

*CC charged*

Finally my card has been charged today 12/10 exactly four weeks after sending it to the Clarksburg Address. 

Hopefully I will get the PCC soon :clap2:


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

Friends,

Got my grant notification email today. Many thanks for all your support.

Good luck to those waiting..

-Datagirl


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

Friends,

Got my grant notification email today. Many thanks for all your support.

Good luck to those waiting..

-Datagirl


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

datagirl said:


> Friends,
> 
> Got my grant notification email today. Many thanks for all your support.
> 
> ...


Congrats... I really hate this SFO Indian consulate. I had sent my passport that reached there on 21st Nov, it's been 3 weeks & no news yet  really scared I am without my passport


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

datagirl said:


> Friends,
> 
> Got my grant notification email today. Many thanks for all your support.
> 
> ...


Many congratulations! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
And once more thanks for all your help with FBI clearances!


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

AnneChristina said:


> Many congratulations! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> And once more thanks for all your help with FBI clearances!


Thank you Anne


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

datagirl said:


> Thank you Anne


Congrats datagirl! My prints reached FBI on the 22nd Oct and I still have not been charged yet. I want to call them but do not know if that will help as they would have received hundreds of prints since then and may not be able to go through all of that to specifically find mine? I guess I will have to redo it again


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi VolatileVertex,

I think you should call them and see what's happening. Once the packet reaches them, it usually takes only 4 to 5 weeks to enter the processing stage.

If you call them, they will able to tell you whether the prints have reached the processing stage. I've called them many many times and believe me, they are quite friendly. 

The credit card charging is not at all related to the readability of the prints. They charge the card and if they find the prints unreadable, they ask you to resend and waive the fee for the resubmissions.

FBI CJIS helpdesk number is 304 625-5590. Keep you courier tracking number handy when you call them.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Dear Friends,

Need an urgent help. 

I have arranged all the necessary documents to be sent for FBI Clearance.

When I approached DHL and Fedex - they said they dont have facility to accept money for return service, they can only deliver to the said address. 

Can you guys please let me know how did you send your documents for FBI Clearance from India ( Bangalore )..?

Really appreciate quick response ! 


- Regards,
Ragu.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

datagirl said:


> Friends,
> 
> Got my grant notification email today. Many thanks for all your support.
> 
> ...


congrats!!


----------



## sumanth_k2000 (Nov 24, 2012)

Finally got my FBI Clearance !!!! Big sigh of relief!

Timelines:
19 October - shipment delivered
16 November - credit card charged
21 November - shipped from FBI
13 December - Received


----------



## sumanth_k2000 (Nov 24, 2012)

Finally got my FBI Clearance !!!! Big sigh of relief!

Timelines:
19 October - shipment delivered
16 November - credit card charged
21 November - shipped from FBI
13 December - Received


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

sumanth_k2000 said:


> Finally got my FBI Clearance !!!! Big sigh of relief!
> 
> Timelines:
> 19 October - shipment delivered
> ...


Congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

Ragu,

The return facility is not available from India except if you have access to a Fedex/DHL corporate account number. You can courier your prints(plus the forms) to the FBI. It reaches them in max 7 days according to the courier service you choose.

As for the return report, I used the default return service of the FBI. Every time, the report has reached me in 3 to 5 business days by the ordinary USPS post.


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I see that many people are getting the clearance in around 5 weeks. that's a great news.
A couple of questions.

1. Do we have to go through a agent for finger printing? or can we do it ourselves too? If we can do the finger printing ourselves, then what all do we need to take care of?
2. Can I send out the forms for me & my wife together in the same courier or does it have to be separate ones?

Please let me know.
thanks.


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> Finally my card has been charged today 12/10 exactly four weeks after sending it to the Clarksburg Address.
> 
> Hopefully I will get the PCC soon :clap2:


called up the FBI for the status of my Record check, they confirmed that it is done and will be mailing it out on Tuesday 18 to the address I have mentioned (US). So should be with my friend soon who will scan and mail it to me for the immediate future, later he will mail it out to my address. Look like It is the best/ quickest way to get the PCC . I have mentioned in the cover letter to mail out the record to the US address.


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

vsubnis said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I see that many people are getting the clearance in around 5 weeks. that's a great news.
> A couple of questions.
> ...


vsubnis,

Please refer to threads with the following titles for information on FBI clearance.

USA Police clearance certificate - Page 22
US FBI Police Clearance

As regards your queries,
1. Almost every state in India has a STATE CRIME RECORDS BUREAU. Its officials do the fingerprinting for a very nominal charge(Rs.100 or so) per set of fingerprints. There are private agencies such as JK Consultancy which do the job too but they are costlier. The thread mentioned above discusses this in detail.

For people in Chennai, there is a new agency called TRUTH labs located in ADYAR that do the fingerprinting. I did my FPing for resubmission at their place.

2. Same courier for the whole family is fine. But make sure each applicant fills in a separate APPLICANT INFORMATION FORM. The CREDIT CARD PAYMENT FORM also can be one form for all applicants together. Make sure the total amount is entered correctly.


----------



## amits (Oct 29, 2012)

Good News finally from FBI - 

I got my FBI Clearance today.

Time Shots:
*Sent*: Oct 24
*CC Charged*: Dec 04
*PCC received*: Dec 17

Thanks for the support guys.
Much Appreciated.


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

datagirl said:


> vsubnis,
> 
> Please refer to threads with the following titles for information on FBI clearance.
> 
> ...


Thanks Datagirl. I went to a private agency called IFS here in Pune. Their charges are a lot but still better safe than sorry. 

You're sure I can send both the applications in a single courier package? am asking this cause the person at IFS told me we would need to send them separately. Logically, it shouldn't matter but just to be sure am asking this. I really don't want it to get rejected.  let me know.

Thanks again.


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

vsubnis said:


> Thanks Datagirl. I went to a private agency called IFS here in Pune. Their charges are a lot but still better safe than sorry.
> 
> You're sure I can send both the applications in a single courier package? am asking this cause the person at IFS told me we would need to send them separately. Logically, it shouldn't matter but just to be sure am asking this. I really don't want it to get rejected.  let me know.
> 
> Thanks again.


vsubnis,

I called FBI to confirm the same for my case. According to them, the whole family can apply through a single package. The only thing is to ensure the every applicant fills in a separate APPLICANT INFO form. 

I applied for myself and my husband together using a single courier package. I had no issues.


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

datagirl said:


> vsubnis,
> 
> I called FBI to confirm the same for my case. According to them, the whole family can apply through a single package. The only thing is to ensure the every applicant fills in a separate APPLICANT INFO form.
> 
> I applied for myself and my husband together using a single courier package. I had no issues.


That's awesome. You saved me some money 
Also, did you combined the charges for your family in a single credit card form?
e.g. in my case, $18 for me & $18 for my wife, so in all $36 on the credit card form would do?


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

vsubnis said:


> That's awesome. You saved me some money
> Also, did you combined the charges for your family in a single credit card form?
> e.g. in my case, $18 for me & $18 for my wife, so in all $36 on the credit card form would do?


Yes Buddy

I did just one form for credit card. Make sure you add up the $18 properly for all applicants.


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

datagirl said:


> Yes Buddy
> 
> I did just one form for credit card. Make sure you add up the $18 properly for all applicants.


Sure thanks Datagirl for all your help. appreciate it


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

datagirl said:


> Ragu,
> 
> The return facility is not available from India except if you have access to a Fedex/DHL corporate account number. You can courier your prints(plus the forms) to the FBI. It reaches them in max 7 days according to the courier service you choose.
> 
> As for the return report, I used the default return service of the FBI. Every time, the report has reached me in 3 to 5 business days by the ordinary USPS post.


Hi Datagirl,

I need to process FBI PCC for my wife. Can you let me know the process that needs to be done from India? Is the fingerprint card available at all xerox shops? B'cos I enquired in a few shops and seems they have never heard of it. 

Also, since you had your Indian PCC in August, by what time do you need to enter Aus - is it by Aug'13 or 1 year from your visa grant time?

Thanks...


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

Shanki said:


> Hi Datagirl,
> 
> I need to process FBI PCC for my wife. Can you let me know the process that needs to be done from India? Is the fingerprint card available at all xerox shops? B'cos I enquired in a few shops and seems they have never heard of it.
> 
> ...


Hi Shanki,

Please refer to threads with the following titles for information on FBI clearance.

USA Police clearance certificate - Page 22
US FBI Police Clearance

These threads contain detailed steps on how to prepare the cards and how to do the fingerprinting.

As regards your query on entry date...Yes..I need to make my entry into Aus by Aug 2013.


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

datagirl said:


> Hi Shanki,
> 
> Please refer to threads with the following titles for information on FBI clearance.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info 
I will check those threads...


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

datagirl said:


> Ragu,
> 
> The return facility is not available from India except if you have access to a Fedex/DHL corporate account number. You can courier your prints(plus the forms) to the FBI. It reaches them in max 7 days according to the courier service you choose.
> 
> As for the return report, I used the default return service of the FBI. Every time, the report has reached me in 3 to 5 business days by the ordinary USPS post.


Hi Datagirl, 

Thanks for your response..

I checked with Fedex / DHL, as you said they do not have return facility in India. So I have given one of my friends address in US as the return address but I did not pay in advance for that. 

b.c I read in our forum that if we provide any USA address, then there wont be any necessary to pay for return service.. Thats correct right ? 

And one more clarification,

My courier reached at Destination Service Area: COLUMBUS - WEST, OH - COLUMBUS - WEST - USA and it was received by RICK JENKINS..

Could you please confirm whether your doc was received by the same person ? 
Is there any alternative to check if my Doc reached the right place ? 

Thanks for your Help

- Regards,
Ragu


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

See response inline.



raghalan said:


> Hi Datagirl,
> 
> Thanks for your response..
> 
> ...


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

Ragu,

Mine was received at Clarksburg, WV. You are required to send it to the following address:

FBI CJIS Division – Record Request
1000 Custer Hollow Road
Clarksburg, WV 26306


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hi Datagirl,
> 
> Thanks for your response..
> 
> ...



I couriered it last week and it reached FBI office on 12/19 and signed by RICK JENKINS. BTW, I called up DHL customer rep before the delivery to check the status, they said DHL doesn't have direct mail facility to CLARKSBURG, hence they use local (third party) courier service from COLUMBUS-WEST.


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

chandu_799 said:


> I couriered it last week and it reached FBI office on 12/19 and signed by RICK JENKINS. BTW, I called up DHL customer rep before the delivery to check the status, they said DHL doesn't have direct mail facility to CLARKSBURG, hence they use local (third party) courier service from COLUMBUS-WEST.


What you earlier said sounded like it was addressed to COLUMBUS-WEST 

Yes, the delivery facility is at COLUMBUS_WEST,OHIO from where it gets forwarded for delivery to Clarksburg,WV.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> I couriered it last week and it reached FBI office on 12/19 and signed by RICK JENKINS. BTW, I called up DHL customer rep before the delivery to check the status, they said DHL doesn't have direct mail facility to CLARKSBURG, hence they use local (third party) courier service from COLUMBUS-WEST.


Thanks for the Info Chandu,

So, your DHL online tracking shows COLUMBUS - WEST, OH - COLUMBUS - WEST - USA as your destination ? 

- Regards,
Ragu


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Thanks for the Info Chandu,
> 
> So, your DHL online tracking shows COLUMBUS - WEST, OH - COLUMBUS - WEST - USA as your destination ?
> 
> ...


That's correct. 

Destination Service Area: COLUMBUS - WEST, OH - CLARKSBURG WV USA - USA


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

*waiting for FBI results*

My credit card got charged on 18th. Still no sign of the letter. Anybody knows how long it takes for FBI to dispatch the letter to a Indian address ?


----------



## markeithan01 (Dec 23, 2012)

What are the costs associated with it?
How much time would it take to get the PCC?


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

kanmaj10 said:


> My credit card got charged on 18th. Still no sign of the letter. Anybody knows how long it takes for FBI to dispatch the letter to a Indian address ?


I believe your report is on its way by mail. Since your credit card is charged, you can now call FBI CJIS helpdesk at (304) 625-4357 and enquire about the status of your application.


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

markeithan01 said:


> What are the costs associated with it?
> How much time would it take to get the PCC?


FBI charges $18 per person. It takes about 5 to 6 weeks on an average for the entire process.


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

datagirl said:


> FBI charges $18 per person. It takes about 5 to 6 weeks on an average for the entire process.


What is the best way to send the fingerprints documents to the FBI office?
I checked with Blue dart and they are charging around 3000/- 

Does the Indian Postal service support international couriers?


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

Shanki said:


> What is the best way to send the fingerprints documents to the FBI office?
> I checked with Blue dart and they are charging around 3000/-
> 
> Does the Indian Postal service support international couriers?


Check DHL, Fedex and India Post. I used DHL and it cost about Rs.2400.


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

Shanki said:


> What is the best way to send the fingerprints documents to the FBI office?
> I checked with Blue dart and they are charging around 3000/-
> 
> Does the Indian Postal service support international couriers?


I sent it my FEDEX - costs about 2.5 to 3k. Consignment reached in 3/4 days as per the timeline committed. They don't have a facility of enclosing a return envelope.
I would recommend FEDEX for US shipments and Bluedart for South Asia.


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> I couriered it last week and it reached FBI office on 12/19 and signed by RICK JENKINS. BTW, I called up DHL customer rep before the delivery to check the status, they said DHL doesn't have direct mail facility to CLARKSBURG, hence they use local (third party) courier service from COLUMBUS-WEST.


That's good info. So all those questions about FEDEX versus Bluedart Versus DHL.. I think DHL stops being a contender , unless there is a huge price differential which I doubt


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> That's good info. So all those questions about FEDEX versus Bluedart Versus DHL.. I think DHL stops being a contender , unless there is a huge price differential which I doubt


I used UPS with delivered in 3 days with a day's delay. I think they are reliable as they too have a extensive network in the US.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

vsubnis said:


> I used UPS with delivered in 3 days with a day's delay. I think they are reliable as they too have a extensive network in the US.


FedEx ans ups are the best. USPS and then Dhl and what not are okayish.


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> I sent it my FEDEX - costs about 2.5 to 3k. Consignment reached in 3/4 days as per the timeline committed. They don't have a facility of enclosing a return envelope.
> I would recommend FEDEX for US shipments and Bluedart for South Asia.


I tried sending it via a FEDEX agent but not proper response. 
So I sent it via speed post. The cost was 690/-. It looks like there is registered post option which is within 200/- but will take 10 working days.

Btw, we can also track speed post. I will let know once the post is received there so that we can know the timelines.


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

vsubnis said:


> That's awesome. You saved me some money
> Also, did you combined the charges for your family in a single credit card form?
> e.g. in my case, $18 for me & $18 for my wife, so in all $36 on the credit card form would do?


Yes , I am from Pune too and did my fingerprinting in IFS. They advised me to send separate packages , but I went ahead and sent in one package. My CC got charged appropriately for both me & my wife on 18th Dec. I had provided Indian address as per advice from IFS (but I think a friends address in US would have been better).
I am still waiting for the finger print results :-( It's been 3 weeks. I am thinking probably the last week of December was holiday season and hence the delay.
Hopefully next week will be the last week of wait.

Regards
Kankan


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

kanmaj10 said:


> Yes , I am from Pune too and did my fingerprinting in IFS. They advised me to send separate packages , but I went ahead and sent in one package. My CC got charged appropriately for both me & my wife on 18th Dec. I had provided Indian address as per advice from IFS (but I think a friends address in US would have been better).
> I am still waiting for the finger print results :-( It's been 3 weeks. I am thinking probably the last week of December was holiday season and hence the delay.
> Hopefully next week will be the last week of wait.
> 
> ...


They say its a 10 week processing time at the moment.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> They say its a 10 week processing time at the moment.


Hmm, it's been 3 weeks so far, i am waiting for this thursday to call to check if they can see my request in their system. They generally do it after 4 weeks. 

BTW, once the CC is charged it shouldn't take long. May be postal delay in this case. I have given my US friend's address. Have to see if that helps.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Hmm, it's been 3 weeks so far, i am waiting for this thursday to call to check if they can see my request in their system. They generally do it after 4 weeks.
> 
> BTW, once the CC is charged it shouldn't take long. May be postal delay in this case. I have given my US friend's address. Have to see if that helps.


Hurry, my CC is charged today...in less than 4 weeks. Hopefully, it takes another 2 weeks i guess to receive the report.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

chandu_799 said:


> Hurry, my CC is charged today...in less than 4 weeks. Hopefully, it takes another 2 weeks i guess to receive the report.


What's the rush buddy? Lets be hopeful, hopeful and He'll make a way, I know, it ain't easy but that's okay cause we hopeful.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

chandu_799 said:


> Hurry, my CC is charged today...in less than 4 weeks. Hopefully, it takes another 2 weeks i guess to receive the report.


this was posted on 18th Dec from Australia.
So you think it will take 2 months for this:

img link:

View image: Screen Shot 2013 01 15 at 11 17 23 PM


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> this was posted on 18th Dec from Australia.
> So you think it will take 2 months for this:
> 
> img link:
> ...


They takes around 5 to 6 weeks to complete the request... after that it depends on the mailing address. If it's within USA, it shouldn't take long.


----------



## Kart (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi All,

Did anyone get their fingerprints done in bangalore by any agents?

If so could you please share their contact details?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

I too got my CC charged yesterday for $36 for me & my wife. I had sent the documents via UPS on 18th dec which reached there on 21st. I think they are doing it faster nowadays.


----------



## Newborn (Nov 15, 2012)

vsubnis said:


> I too got my CC charged yesterday for $36 for me & my wife. I had sent the documents via UPS on 18th dec which reached there on 21st. I think they are doing it faster nowadays.


Hi vsubnis,

Finger print expert should be authorised. And its just a matter of 4 weeks for FBI clearance. Where did you go for that ?

And you applied for ACS on 12th or 13th ? Before that itself you've planned for PCC ?

Regds


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

Newborn said:


> Hi vsubnis,
> 
> Finger print expert should be authorised. And its just a matter of 4 weeks for FBI clearance. Where did you go for that ?
> 
> ...


I did the finger printing from IFS Pune. Considering year end vacations, I was expecting this for the end of the month & was surprised it got charged within 30 days.
Yes I want to have all documentation at hand while applying for the visa so applied for the US PCC earlier. If I do that when the CO asks me, it'll take a month more to get back the results. Also, would be applying for the Indian PCC soon.

I'll let you know when I get the report in hand.
I want to thank everyone on this thread for helping me out for this.


----------



## Kart (Jul 2, 2012)

sumanth_k2000 said:


> Finally got my FBI Clearance !!!! Big sigh of relief!
> 
> Timelines:
> 19 October - shipment delivered
> ...


Hi Sumanth_k2000,

I hope you are from Bangalore. Where did you get your fingerprints done? 

Thanks


----------



## Hongco1990 (Jan 15, 2013)

My partner and I went to Paddington police station (NSW) to get his ink fingerprints done (pay 42 bucks for that)

Sent off FBI application form with fingerprints on Monday 12 November after 6pm, express post international
Credit card was charged on 21 December
FBI records arrived at our home in Sydney on 4 January 13

Was surprised cos we were expecting longer waiting period.


----------



## Kart (Jul 2, 2012)

Guys,

I am in the process of applying for FBI clearance. 

Can i use my partner's credit card for paying fee of $18 ?


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

Kart said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am in the process of applying for FBI clearance.
> 
> Can i use my partner's credit card for paying fee of $18 ?


You can use any valid credit card. They just care about the fees paid.


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Has anyone here done Indian police clearance from the USA? Since i am living in USA but am originally from India, i will have to get police clearance from both USA and India. How was the procedure for getting clearance for your time in India?


----------



## melbdream (Jan 18, 2013)

Anyone who got their credit card charged this week got their US PCC? Mine got charged on 16th Jan and I have given US address but no letter from FBI yet. Desperately waiting for last pending document  .


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

sunny81 said:


> Has anyone here done Indian police clearance from the USA? Since i am living in USA but am originally from India, i will have to get police clearance from both USA and India. How was the procedure for getting clearance for your time in India?


This will help clarify how to get the Indian PCC when you're in US:
Embassy of India - Washington DC (official website) United States of America - POLICE CLEARANCE CERTIFICATE (PCC)

This thread will also help for Indian PCC:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-living-australia/130164-indian-pcc-usa.html

To get the FBI clearance refer to my post:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lice-clearance-certificate-24.html#post954195


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

melbdream said:


> Anyone who got their credit card charged this week got their US PCC? Mine got charged on 16th Jan and I have given US address but no letter from FBI yet. Desperately waiting for last pending document  .


Mine charged on 14th and it generally takes 2 weeks after that.


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

limonic316- thanks so much for the detailed reply!


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

I got the credit card charged yesterday - is that a good sign?
i am nervous because i did the fingerprints myself (i am in melbourne and the waiting period for getting fingerprints from victoria police is something like 2 months)


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

sunny81 said:


> Has anyone here done Indian police clearance from the USA? Since i am living in USA but am originally from India, i will have to get police clearance from both USA and India. How was the procedure for getting clearance for your time in India?


Hello,

I recently got my Indian PCC from US. All you have to do is visit the Indian embassy website. A very detailed procedure is mentioned there and pretty much self explanatory. Let me know if you need any further help.


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

melbdream said:


> Anyone who got their credit card charged this week got their US PCC? Mine got charged on 16th Jan and I have given US address but no letter from FBI yet. Desperately waiting for last pending document  .


Once your card gets charged, it takes 2 weeks to receive the letter. Have patience


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

Tarusha123 said:


> Once your card gets charged, it takes 2 weeks to receive the letter. Have patience


When does the card normally get charged?


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> When does the card normally get charged?


The card gets charged in 4th week & you receive the letter in 6th week.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Tarusha123 said:


> The card gets charged in 4th week & you receive the letter in 6th week.


I sent my prints out Oct 25, got my card charged Dec 4 & my result was mailed out Dec 12, so for me it took about 6 weeks + mailing. But I guess I was just unlucky with the queue. At the moment the FBI seems to be quicker again.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> I sent my prints out Oct 25, got my card charged Dec 4 & my result was mailed out Dec 12, so for me it took about 6 weeks + mailing. But I guess I was just unlucky with the queue. At the moment the FBI seems to be quicker again.


yes, that's true. CC got charged in 4 weeks and yesterday (5th week) the rep told that the process finished and they will mail the results in a day.


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> yes, that's true. CC got charged in 4 weeks and yesterday (5th week) the rep told that the process finished and they will mail the results in a day.


Hi Chandu,

Even am waiting for my FBI Clearance .. 

My card was charged on 16th Jan, so am expecting the results in during next week. 

Did you call them to check the status of your application ? If Yes, It will be helpful if you can provide the number to me ? Thanks.

- Regards,
Ragu


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hi Chandu,
> 
> Even am waiting for my FBI Clearance ..
> 
> ...


Yes, i called them yesterday. You can contact them @ 304-625-5590


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Yes, i called them yesterday. You can contact them @ 304-625-5590


Thankyou very much Chandu, I called them and found out update reg my application.


- Regards,
Ragu.


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi 

I posted same questions on another but didnt get a good reply, so please dont mind. 

I am currently in US and my CO asked me for state background check. Is it required if you are *not* a permanent resident/citizen in US? We have submitted our FBI report and are now asked for state report too.

Thanks


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Hi Chandu,
> 
> Even am waiting for my FBI Clearance ..
> 
> ...


My card got charged on the 15th and my friend in the US received the mail on 22nd. Dont worry, your PCC would be on the way by now.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

UStoAusi said:


> Hi
> 
> I posted same questions on another but didnt get a good reply, so please dont mind.
> 
> ...


The state clearance is usually required in addition to the FBI clearance if you are currently in the US. It is not about whether you are a US citizen or not, but basically it takes a while for states to update FBI records, so they want to make sure that there is nothing recent that hasn't been passed on to the FBI yet.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

AnneChristina said:


> The state clearance is usually required in addition to the FBI clearance if you are currently in the US. It is not about whether you are a US citizen or not, but basically it takes a while for states to update FBI records, so they want to make sure that there is nothing recent that hasn't been passed on to the FBI yet.



@*Anne* Good Answer.

@*UStoAusi *On top of what Anne replied, I would like to add a few points.
If the case officer specifically asks for a candy stick you must provide a candy stick without the buts, whys and what ifs. Respecting their authorita and following their instructions not only smooths the approval process but also eliminates chances of confusion. Considering that they have your current residence status (from the passport details provided when submitting your application) there is nothing to worry about. I would not bother about the behind the scenes information and start working on getting those documents straight away, cause the reason why they needs those documents is less important that getting the visa, dont you think?

@*Anne *Umm this is what I think how the American law enforcement system in the USA is and obviously my knowledge comes from the movies. The topmost level is the Federal Police followed by the State Police and then the County Police.

And according to this wiki article:
"The federal government is prohibited from exercising general police powers due to restrictions in the constitution, because the United States is organized as a union of sovereign states, which each retain their police, military and domestic law-making powers. For example, the State's National Guard is the state's military. The constitution gives the federal government the power to deal with foreign affairs and interstate affairs (affairs between the states). For policing, this means that if a non-federal crime is committed in a state and the fugitive does not flee the state, the federal government has no jurisdiction. However, once the fugitive crosses a state line he or she violates the federal law of interstate flight and is subject to federal jurisdiction, at which time federal law enforcement agencies may become involved."

@*UStoAusi *So if they ask for a Coors light in their email, just send it.


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> @*Anne* Good Answer.
> 
> @*UStoAusi *On top of what Anne replied, I would like to add a few points.
> If the case officer specifically asks for a candy stick you must provide a candy stick without the buts, whys and what ifs. Respecting their authorita and following their instructions not only smooths the approval process but also eliminates chances of confusion. Considering that they have your current residence status (from the passport details provided when submitting your application) there is nothing to worry about. I would not bother about the behind the scenes information and start working on getting those documents straight away, cause the reason why they needs those documents is less important that getting the visa, dont you think?
> ...


Anne, thanks for replying back and giving more color about why its required
Dear Janneeyrre,

Thanks for advice! I dont want to rub you in a wrong way, but seems like you think, other people are not as knowledgeable as you are, I know how to handle my CO.
The reason I asked was I read somewhere that local check is only required for permanent residents and not H1b's. 
Before I move ahead on path, I wanted to confirm if its required or not, as it takes about a month in my state to get one.

Enjoy Coors light!!!


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

UStoAusi said:


> Anne, thanks for replying back and giving more color about why its required
> Dear Janneeyrre,
> 
> Thanks for advice! I dont want to rub you in a wrong way, but seems like you think, other people are not as knowledgeable as you are, I know how to handle my CO.
> ...


No probs mate. It was only a google search.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

UStoAusi said:


> I dont want to rub you in a wrong way
> 
> Enjoy Coors light!!!


rub a dub in the bath tub, tempting but no thank you. I'm not into that lotion ****. 

I don't roll that way. 

Anyways. 
The answer is that you HAVE to do the local clearance. Period.


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

UStoAusi said:


> Hi
> 
> I posted same questions on another but didnt get a good reply, so please dont mind.
> 
> ...


That is called state clearance. Yes you do need to produce both FBI and State clearance to CO. You can go to sheriff office and can get the state clearance letter.


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

*FBI timelines - from India*



raghalan said:


> Hi Chandu,
> 
> Even am waiting for my FBI Clearance ..
> 
> ...


Hi,

Wanted to share my timelines. My CC got charged on 18th Dec. They dispatched the report in the last week of December. I received it in my India address in Pune yesterday . So it took 6 weeks from the point the CC was charged. I had already requested a reissue of the letter, as I assumed the letter was lost in Postal transit.
However , I know others in Pune , who had their CC charged on 18th and received their letter atleast 2 weeks before me.

So bottomline , I was little unlucky . With normal post , it can take a month or more to get the letter.

Now just waiting for my PCC. Should get the grant after that ;-)

Regards
kanmaj10


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello Guys,

I got my FBI clearance letter finally.. wooooo hooooo....


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

vsubnis said:


> My card got charged on the 15th and my friend in the US received the mail on 22nd. Dont worry, your PCC would be on the way by now.


Thanks mate, My friend received my letter yesterday.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Hi All,

I have few doubts regarding FBI clearance, please help:
while "Submitting an Identification Record Request to the FBI" online, System asks 

What is the reason for your request? 
To review your own record 
To challenge information on your record 
Other 

So we have to select "other" according to my understanding, and when selecting other, it says 

"If you are requesting a background check within the United States for “other” purposes, you may be required by state statute or federal law to submit your request through the appropriate state central repository (i.e., state identification bureau, state police, department of public safety, etc.), requesting federal agency, or other authorized channeling agency."

So, should I select Other and find the agency which will request this information on my behalf? from the thread discussion, everyone mailed their application. Am i missing something? 


Also, while getting fingerprints, do we need to take it on special kind of card? where to get it? Do police stations have them ?

Inputs please. 
Thank You.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have few doubts regarding FBI clearance, please help:
> while "Submitting an Identification Record Request to the FBI" online, System asks
> ...


To review your own record is the right option in this regard. You can use FBI fingerprint card (FD-258) available at FBI — Submitting an Identification Record Request to the FBI. You can get this service from finger prints cell either from police stations or third party agencies


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, so I can just take a printout of this form and have fingerprints on that? I dont know why but i was under impression that this is a special kind of card which i need to get from somewhere which is suitable for fingerprints. 



chandu_799 said:


> To review your own record is the right option in this regard. You can use FBI fingerprint card (FD-258) available at FBI — Submitting an Identification Record Request to the FBI. You can get this service from finger prints cell either from police stations or third party agencies


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> Thanks for your reply, so I can just take a printout of this form and have fingerprints on that? I dont know why but i was under impression that this is a special kind of card which i need to get from somewhere which is suitable for fingerprints.


you can get the fingerprints on the printout of the form. Get this done from an expert and ask him to confirm that it's readable.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Thanks again, I checked with the local police station, they do it few times a week. I will check with them. Thanks once again.



chandu_799 said:


> you can get the fingerprints on the printout of the form. Get this done from an expert and ask him to confirm that it's readable.


----------



## ss2012 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi Friends, This is my first message to this blog. My US PCC was sent by FBI on Friday by defalut mode. Could you pls tell me how they send it and how long does it take to receive it india. Will it come via regular govt post or some courier ? Many thanks !!


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

I received FBI clearance today to my Australia address... much relieved... I did the fingerprints myself...


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

bhagya_nair said:


> I received FBI clearance today to my Australia address... much relieved... I did the fingerprints myself...


I wonder if they use some kinda registered mailing service? Was it sent using the USPS?


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

Janneeyrre said:


> I wonder if they use some kinda registered mailing service? Was it sent using the USPS?


They did not use registered mailing service. It was just an ordinary post


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> Thanks for your reply, so I can just take a printout of this form and have fingerprints on that? I dont know why but i was under impression that this is a special kind of card which i need to get from somewhere which is suitable for fingerprints.


You don't necessarily need to take the print-out. Most Police Stations or Finger printing service providers will/can provide you the fingerprinting card. Just call your local Sherrif's office and confirm. I bet they do. They fingerprint hundreds of people daily. Usually people who are arrested on any given day.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I just got my Fingerprint results today. 

Timeline:
mailed application on 30th January, 
Delivered on 1st February 
CC Charged 20th February 
Result received in mail 25th February


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Hi I'm not sure if this question has been answered before but I wanted to know for FBI PCC if you give a US address do we need to send a self address envelope? Also I wanted to know if anyone had sent their finger print from Mumbai and how did they get the letter? Did you send a self address envelope? I got my finger printing done from the finger printing bureau Crawford market police station. I need to send in my application and confused about the report being sent back. Are we required to send a stamped return envelope?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> Hi I'm not sure if this question has been answered before but I wanted to know for FBI PCC if you give a US address do we need to send a self address envelope? Also I wanted to know if anyone had sent their finger print from Mumbai and how did they get the letter? Did you send a self address envelope? I got my finger printing done from the finger printing bureau Crawford market police station. I need to send in my application and confused about the report being sent back. Are we required to send a stamped return envelope?


Generally you do not need to include a return envelope (regardless of whether you specify a US or Indian address) but then the result will be send with standard snail mail. If you want to speed up the process you may include a FedEx envelope or sth like that which allows you to track the shipment & is much quicker. Obviously a US address also helps speed up the process.


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

AnneChristina said:


> Generally you do not need to include a return envelope (regardless of whether you specify a US or Indian address) but then the result will be send with standard snail mail. If you want to speed up the process you may include a FedEx envelope or sth like that which allows you to track the shipment & is much quicker. Obviously a US address also helps speed up the process.



When I applied, I did attach a FedEx slip... But they ignored that and still sent me through snail mail (to my address in Australia)
I heard from others that providing USA address will help a lot


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the response regarding my earlier query. Another question- I have a visa citibank credit card from India as well as a local bank credit card from India. Would that work for the FBI payment? Anyone had issues? Taking wise advise and giving a USA return address.


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

Why not use the US credit card details of the person that has offered to use their return address.

If thats not an option request someone in US to buy $25 prepaid debit card MC/visa and then use that # on the CC form. 



Anjalisham said:


> Thanks for the response regarding my earlier query. Another question- I have a visa citibank credit card from India as well as a local bank credit card from India. Would that work for the FBI payment? Anyone had issues? Taking wise advise and giving a USA return address.


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

: dude.. you signature is hilarious ..

Thx for the FBI check timelines



tara.jatt said:


> Na Kudi Fasdi te Na Visa Lagda ...


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Gosh this is getting complicated!!!! I'm sure someone used their indian master or Visa card ...


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> Gosh this is getting complicated!!!! I'm sure someone used their indian master or Visa card ...


Hi

You can use a Visa/Master Card from any country - including India. 

These are global cards, and as long you have a sufficient credit line / funds (for debit card), there will be no hassles. Only thing you need to be aware of is the exchange rates and the foreign transaction fees levied by the issuing institution.

hth


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

In order to be 100% sure how about spending 1 dollar online using your card and see if it works ?

There are many charity websites that can accept small amounts ..

or try wiki

https://donate.wikimedia.org/w/inde...urce=donate&utm_campaign=C13_en.wikipedia.org

If it works with one US Credit card authorization vendor (eg. VeriSign) it should work for any.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

You can use your visa or mastercard issued in any currency, only additional charge to watch for is the foreign currency exchange fees from your bank. 



Anjalisham said:


> Gosh this is getting complicated!!!! I'm sure someone used their indian master or Visa card ...


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Ok!!! Sent my fingerprints to FBI today - yet another nerve racking experience in this visa process! Indian PCC to go next! Hope it's all ok with the FBI process! Sent in 2 sets of fingerprint with attested by the finger print bureau of India ( govt of India ). Credit card details, cover letter with details of my stay and SS as well as my Sevis no of the F1 visa. Too much information? Now waiting for CO to be assigned. Lodged and paid on the 28th Feb.


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

me sent yday from oz



Anjalisham said:


> Ok!!! Sent my fingerprints to FBI today -


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

*US PCC Timelines*

I received by US PCC yesterday. Here are the timelines.

Fingerprints sent - Jan-23-2013 (sent through India speed post. Charges INR-600/)
Received by FBI - Feb-5-2013 
CC charged - Feb-25-2013
Report received by friend in US - March-7-2013


Overall, looks like quick process considering some timelines in the forum. India post claimed 8 working days, however took a bit more owing to few holiday. However, compared to INR-2500 quoted by FedeX and INR-1400 by Professional courier, 10 more days was OK since I am yet to be appointed with a CO.

Through out the transit of fingerprint from India to US, the status update in tracker of the Speedpost website was accurate and timely. So thumps up to them!

Varuni


----------



## vivekshankar13 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Query regarding "Reply Envelope"*

Hi All,
First of all, thanks to all of you for sharing your experiences and information.

I am presently located in Sydney, and planning to apply for PR once my ACS result comes out. In the last 10 years, since I have spent more than 1 year in USA, India and Australia, I need to obtain police clearance from all three countries. 

I have a few questions about obtaining clearance from USA:
1) While sending the application form from Sydney Australia, do I also need to provide a return postage paid envelope? Some people have mentioned the use of Fedex personal account to be provided in the request. Can anyone please confirm what is the approximate cost involved in this, or is there any other option?

2) Does anyone have any experience of getting fingerprinting done from a police station in Sydney CBD?

I will be grateful for your replies.

Thanks & Regards,
Vivek


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

1. From what I read , sometimes FBI disregards the prepaid envelop and sends iresults via usps snail mail.

On the FBI form I have used US return address and once the result is sent to US address, my contact in US will fedex it to me . Some more people on this website have used this approach

2. Just did FP last week in WA. Call your local Federal police office and make an appointment for FP. There are often long wait times . They are aware of FBI FP . WA police station accepted only cash.

* PS : I was not aware that there is local and Federal police . I first called the local police who do not provide FBI FP.





vivekshankar13 said:


> 1) While sending the application form from Sydney Australia, do I also need to provide a return postage paid envelope? Some people have mentioned the use of Fedex personal account to be provided in the request. Can anyone please confirm what is the approximate cost involved in this, or is there any other option?
> 
> 2) Does anyone have any experience of getting fingerprinting done from a police station in Sydney CBD?
> 
> ...


----------



## goldenage (Mar 12, 2013)

hello folks..i have very urgent need to find answer to this question..I have been to 3 states in US in last 5 years..do I need to obtain police clearance certificates from all state polices or just the current one in which I am staying for last 2+years..please help me..


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

goldenage said:


> hello folks..i have very urgent need to find answer to this question..I have been to 3 states in US in last 5 years..do I need to obtain police clearance certificates from all state polices or just the current one in which I am staying for last 2+years..please help me..


Hi

Just the current one. 
For everything else the FBI clearance will do

Hth


----------



## orion2185 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just thought I should share my timeline

Texas police cert
Took 6 days - once they got my paperwork
You get 2 certified copies of your report
They sent the, back to me via FedEx using my account number

FBI
Sent app on feb30 ( was there by march 1)
Can't get any updates until its been 4 weeks
Will keep you posted


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi

Somewhere on this thread someone mentioned that after 5 weeks you can monitor the status of your PCC application on the fbi website. Can someone tell me how this can be done?
Thanks


----------



## orion2185 (Feb 2, 2011)

orion2185 said:


> Just thought I should share my timeline
> 
> Texas police cert
> Took 6 days - once they got my paperwork
> ...



Update 
I got my FBI background check on march 25
They used my FedEx account number to send results to me via FedEx


----------



## ashishnayyar (Feb 27, 2013)

I hired a guy in Delhi who is specialist in all this. He bought inks and cards and got my finger prints done and charged me 8000/- Rs. He said that it will come in 8 weeks. If anyone need such help please visit 

Fingerprint expert in India, Fingerprint for canada form c216c, Fingerprints for FBI USA, Fingerprint for VISA/Immigration, Best Fingerprint Services

I have one more query. My wife also stayed with me in US for 7 months. Do i require PCC for her as well (from FBI)?


----------



## BWrookie (Apr 26, 2013)

cross said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is the most recent procedure for the USA police clearance:
> 1) Get finger print cards from the FBI website. (refer to Aslam's post).
> ...


Hi - where can i get a return envelope with postage paid for the FBI to send me back my results. I called AUPOST but they said they cannot provide me one?


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Ozyfrm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> ...


Hey did you get your fbi report.?? any issues


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

*Help needed Rental issue*

Hi All,

Due to unavoidable situation during my stay in US ,I couldn't pay my lease breakage as the rental company was demanding as 6 months(left over months in lease) rent.

2007 recession ,return to India

No option and left without paying lease breakage.Any idea will this be in my FBI criminal record
I'm worried 

Seniors,need your opinion


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

It would really depend on whether the rental company pressed charges. It is likely that your credit history was affected but you don't have a record. So it might be fine. But this is just speculation. Unfortunately you need to wait to find out.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

vishsang said:


> It would really depend on whether the rental company pressed charges. It is likely that your credit history was affected but you don't have a record. So it might be fine. But this is just speculation. Unfortunately you need to wait to find out.


Will that be a criminal charge?


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> Will that be a criminal charge?


I am not the correct person to answer this as it is the first time I am applying for FBI PCC myself. 

However, given my experience with rental agencies I would guess that in the worst case your credit history will be affected and it might not even show on your FBI clearance. But it's just a guess. Here's hoping... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

vishsang said:


> I am not the correct person to answer this as it is the first time I am applying for FBI PCC myself.
> 
> However, given my experience with rental agencies I would guess that in the worst case your credit history will be affected and it might not even show on your FBI clearance. But it's just a guess. Here's hoping... :fingerscrossed:


Thanks..Will get to know in a week anyways :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

BWrookie said:


> Hi - where can i get a return envelope with postage paid for the FBI to send me back my results. I called AUPOST but they said they cannot provide me one?


I believe you can open a fedex account and provide the account number to the FBI.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

FBI security check has nothing to do with your credit history nor has to do with any unpaid loans...UNLESS, any credit company has pressed fraud charges on you and you were summoned to appear in court and there is a pending arrest warrant issued on your name.... FBI background check is nothing but a "no arrest" clearance.

Think positive... all shall go well.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

DesiTadka said:


> FBI security check has nothing to do with your credit history nor has to do with any unpaid loans...UNLESS, any credit company has pressed fraud charges on you and you were summoned to appear in court and there is a pending arrest warrant issued on your name.... FBI background check is nothing but a "no arrest" clearance.
> 
> Think positive... all shall go well.


Thank you much.I feel so relaxed.


----------



## chawla.gaganpreet (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Friends,
I have a question regarding this, I have stayed in US for approx 8 months (my wife have aldis stayed in NL for 6 months) and the Character requirement says that only if you have stayed more than a year in the listed country then only you should submit PCC from that country. But my consultant is pushing me otherwise.

Please advise me what should be done here.

Thanks !!!


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

chawla.gaganpreet said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have a question regarding this, I have stayed in US for approx 8 months (my wife have aldis stayed in NL for 6 months) and the Character requirement says that only if you have stayed more than a year in the listed country then only you should submit PCC from that country. But my consultant is pushing me otherwise.
> 
> Please advise me what should be done here.
> ...


Yes,If you have stayed for more than a year(cumulatively) then def you shud go for PCC for that country.If its less than a year,u don't need to


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

I had a question for USA police checks - did you do fingerprinting at home and send for to FBI or did you get fingerprinting done from an agency. Last i checked - fingerprinting could not be done at police offices in the US. So i was wondering where i could get the fingerprinting done.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

sunny81 said:


> I had a question for USA police checks - did you do fingerprinting at home and send for to FBI or did you get fingerprinting done from an agency. Last i checked - fingerprinting could not be done at police offices in the US. So i was wondering where i could get the fingerprinting done.


Hi sunny,
I'm sure there must be an authority in NY that takes your fingerprints, but generally the FBI also accepts prints that you took yourself. I would suggest practicing a bit or sending in 2 sets to make sure the prints are ok.
Btw, if you still live in the US you will need both, FBI clearance as well as state clearance.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I went to local police station, got my fingerprints done there. USA, January 2013.



sunny81 said:


> I had a question for USA police checks - did you do fingerprinting at home and send for to FBI or did you get fingerprinting done from an agency. Last i checked - fingerprinting could not be done at police offices in the US. So i was wondering where i could get the fingerprinting done.


----------



## vivekshankar13 (Mar 11, 2013)

*FBI Clearance timeline*

Hi All,
I had applied for FBI clearance last month from Sydney, and today I received their response.
Timeline:
Application sent from Sydney: 14-Mar-2013
Application received in US: 18-Mar-2013
Credit card charged: 12-Apr-2013
Response received in (snail) mail: 29-Apr-2013

Hope it helps those of you anxiously waiting for updates!

Cheers,
Vivek


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

vivekshankar13 said:


> Hi All,
> I had applied for FBI clearance last month from Sydney, and today I received their response.
> Timeline:
> Application sent from Sydney: 14-Mar-2013
> ...


Thanks a lot Vivek.
Any idea when they actually post the report?


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Christina - thanks so much for update - i was not aware of state clearance. Is there a website link for that? Yes i am still in NY.

Thanks


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Tara. Yes, i called they mentioned they stopped about a month ago. 
Tara - so you got both FBI and State clearance?
Also did you need Indian PCC if i may ask.

Thanks!


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I just got the FBI, yes I was required to get Indian PCC as well, got it same day from Indian embassy NYC. Also, I seriously dont think local police stopped it. You need to check with other police stations as well. Maybe one particular station dont have the specialist. 




sunny81 said:


> Thanks Tara. Yes, i called they mentioned they stopped about a month ago.
> Tara - so you got both FBI and State clearance?
> Also did you need Indian PCC if i may ask.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Tara,

Just to confirm - same day from Indian Embassy NYC for Indian PCC? Last time i had checked their website it said they needed to keep passport for 45 days. 
If you got it same day that is great - i can go there this week.

Thanks


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Yes, I confirm. They say lot of things on website, but as you know their processing can not be predicted. i went there in morning, i gave them all the paperwork and fee, they asked me to wait for couple of hours. After about one and half hour, they gave me the PCC and a stamp in passport saying a PCC is issued to me for Australia Immigration. hope it helps. 



sunny81 said:


> Hi Tara,
> 
> Just to confirm - same day from Indian Embassy NYC for Indian PCC? Last time i had checked their website it said they needed to keep passport for 45 days.
> If you got it same day that is great - i can go there this week.
> ...


----------



## josephjt (Aug 7, 2012)

cross said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying for my PR and will need to submit police clearance certificates for myself and my spouse for all the countries we have lived in the past 10 years. My wife was in USA for about 15 months in the last 10 years.
> 
> ...


I recently applied for mine living in the country. I got mine in about 8 weeks. But they tell you it can take up to 16 weeks.

Also take into consideration the postal delay.


----------



## vivekshankar13 (Mar 11, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> Thanks a lot Vivek.
> Any idea when they actually post the report?


Looking at the dates on the letter and the envelope - they charged the card on 12th Apr, processed the request on 15th (13-14th being weekend), and posted the response on 16th Apr. They used USPS First Class since I did not enclose any Fedex Return postage paid envelope, and it took approx 12 days to reach me.

I would say the total time to process the request - right from you sending the request to receiving the response would take 7-8 weeks. If you need the results faster, you may use Fedex return postage paid envelope. If you do wish to find out the status of your application - the best indicator is to keep checking when your credit card gets charged!! Alternately you may call their customer care after having waited 4 weeks.

Hope this info helps.


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Tara!


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

vivekshankar13 said:


> Looking at the dates on the letter and the envelope - they charged the card on 12th Apr, processed the request on 15th (13-14th being weekend), and posted the response on 16th Apr. They used USPS First Class since I did not enclose any Fedex Return postage paid envelope, and it took approx 12 days to reach me.
> 
> I would say the total time to process the request - right from you sending the request to receiving the response would take 7-8 weeks. If you need the results faster, you may use Fedex return postage paid envelope. If you do wish to find out the status of your application - the best indicator is to keep checking when your credit card gets charged!! Alternately you may call their customer care after having waited 4 weeks.
> 
> Hope this info helps.


Thanks a lot.This really helps


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tara - thanks so much for your help. I checked with some other police stations and they do the finger printing. I will head out to one of them this week.

Also to confirm - you did not do the state police clearance in new york? 

Thanks!


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

No I did not, never asked by CO.



sunny81 said:


> Also to confirm - you did not do the state police clearance in new york?


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Tara. So now that i have lodged the visa application, I need to:
1. Do medical exam
2. Get US police clearance after finger printing
3. Get Indian police clearance
4. Upload documents online

I will follow these steps.

Thanks!


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Guys ,Finally got FBI report....My friend received in his US address yesterday.
But I could see the report completely in black and white and image "Unauthorised Copy"
Is this fine?

Also I could see a text below "The CHRI is not provided for emplyment or any licensing"

Is this way the report looks?


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Guys ,Finally got FBI report....My friend received in his US address yesterday.
But I could see the report completely in black and white and image "Unauthorised Copy"
Is this fine?

Also I could see a text below "The CHRI is not provided for emplyment or any licensing"

Is this way the report looks


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Friends - what is the process to get the state clearance in the state you currently live in the US


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

There are some documents which are not supposed to be copied. If you try to copy or scan such documents, it produces the copy/unauthorized copy watermarks. This is one of those documents, ask your friend to send the original. These marks will not be there on original. 



australia.ind said:


> Guys ,Finally got FBI report....My friend received in his US address yesterday.
> But I could see the report completely in black and white and image "Unauthorised Copy"
> Is this fine?
> 
> ...


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Every state has different procedure. You need to check with the local police department. 



sunny81 said:


> Friends - what is the process to get the state clearance in the state you currently live in the US


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sounds good. Thanks!

Tara - one more question - For FBI check, I need to send the fingerprints from police station and form filed out with credit card number. No other documentation needed to be sent correct?


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

tara.jatt said:


> There are some documents which are not supposed to be copied. If you try to copy or scan such documents, it produces the copy/unauthorized copy watermarks. This is one of those documents, ask your friend to send the original. These marks will not be there on original.


anyways I have to upload the scanned copy of the FBI report. Is this fine with unauthorized copy water mark ?


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> anyways I have to upload the scanned copy of the FBI report. Is this fine with unauthorized copy water mark ?


I remember reading somewhere that it is ok to scan and upload with the unauthorized copy watermark and that the watermark shows that the document is the original issued by FBI.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

vishsang said:


> I remember reading somewhere that it is ok to scan and upload with the unauthorized copy watermark and that the watermark shows that the document is the original issued by FBI.


Thanks Vishang...Hope you will get ur FBI report soon..

Here's my timeline

Document Reached FBI : March 27th
CC charged : 24th April
Processed : 25th April
Mailed on 29th April
(27,28 Weekend)
Reached US address on 1st May

Hope this will be helpful for others who are awaiiting FBI clearance


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> Thanks Vishang...Hope you will get ur FBI report soon..
> 
> Here's my timeline
> 
> ...


Thanks! I am exactly 2 weeks after you. So I am hoping to receive the clearance by May 15  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## reenapillai82 (Apr 30, 2013)

hi everyone, 
we live in melbourne, and trying to apply for FBI clearance, can you please
tell me the complete procedure please ,will be of great help.
thank you
Reena


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

reenapillai82 said:


> hi everyone,
> we live in melbourne, and trying to apply for FBI clearance, can you please
> tell me the complete procedure please ,will be of great help.
> thank you
> Reena


Hope this post helps
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-189-invites-awaiting-co-686.html#post1126329


----------



## reenapillai82 (Apr 30, 2013)

@vishang
thanks a lot , will check out the thread


----------



## AmitKumar02 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi guys,

Please share how to get US PCC done if go back to India ?
As I will be leaving in July this year (US visa expiring in July) and if the process goes well i would need the PCC at the end of 2013.Could I apply for PCC now as it is valid for 1 year. Please guide if I can apply from India and how much time its gonna take ?


----------



## mutsugo (Sep 18, 2012)

Please read all replies through this thread. Answers are there.

As far as I know, FBI police certificate is valid only for a couple of months so plan accordingly.


----------



## abhibakshi (Nov 22, 2012)

Can anybody suggest a reliable fingerpriniting agency in bangalore , india for FBI PCC check.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

I got mine done with these guys. J. K. Consultancy Forensic Fingerprint Experts Agency New Delhi India, FBI, USA, Fingerprint, fingerprints, fingerprinting, fingerprint for medical license, Michigan fingerprinting for medical license, Fingerprinting for doctors medical license, Medi.

They have local representative who are local in almost all large cities of India and they will come to your home/office and prepare the finger print card. The finger printing process is one hour process.

I just received my clearance from FBI so you can say it is tried and tested.

They charged me Rs.4,000 for preparing the card. Sending it to FBI and the $18 fees weer out of my pocket.

4000 for finger printing + 2000 for shipping via FedEx + $18 FBI fees = letter with two lines from FBI ..... 



abhibakshi said:


> Can anybody suggest a reliable fingerpriniting agency in bangalore , india for FBI PCC check.


----------



## reenapillai82 (Apr 30, 2013)

along with application form and fingerprint card , do we need to send any photo identification document (like copies of passport ) for FBI clearance??


----------



## josephjt (Aug 7, 2012)

Is it necessary to have the documents Apostle the PCC from FBI ?


----------



## abhibakshi (Nov 22, 2012)

DesiTadka said:


> I got mine done with these guys. J. K. Consultancy Forensic Fingerprint Experts Agency New Delhi India, FBI, USA, Fingerprint, fingerprints, fingerprinting, fingerprint for medical license, Michigan fingerprinting for medical license, Fingerprinting for doctors medical license, Medi.
> 
> They have local representative who are local in almost all large cities of India and they will come to your home/office and prepare the finger print card. The finger printing process is one hour process.
> 
> ...




Thank you very much!!! I have contacted J K consultancy


----------



## hitesh (Nov 17, 2012)

Guys, In last 10 years I have only lived for 7-8 months in the US. Do I need to wait till CO asks me to get a PCC for the US or shall I start the process now? I will be submitting my Visa application this week?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

hitesh said:


> Guys, In last 10 years I have only lived for 7-8 months in the US. Do I need to wait till CO asks me to get a PCC for the US or shall I start the process now? I will be submitting my Visa application this week?


There have been very few cases where a CO wanted a PCC from a country where the applicant spent a bit less than 1 year, but those cases are very rare. + 7-8 months is considerably less than 1 year; I haven't seen any such case.

Considering the hassle that's involved with US PCC (i.e. fingerprints) I wouldn't apply for it upfront, but of course it's up to you. The FBI clearance may take up to 8 weeks, so if you were asked for it there could be quite a delay.


----------



## zivziva (Feb 23, 2012)

Just application form and finger printing card. Sometime people send two set of finger printing card to be on safer side.


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

FYI everyone,

I dispatched the FBI clearance application from Mumbai via DHL on Apr 4, the package was delivered on Apr 10 and my credit card was charged on May 10. I have provided a friend's US address. I am waiting for the report now..


----------



## AmitKumar02 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Limonic316,

Can you plz guide when the state police clearance is required? As i am in USA for more than 2 years,do i need only FBI clearance or state clearance too...


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

AmitKumar02 said:


> Hi Limonic316,
> 
> Can you plz guide when the state police clearance is required? As i am in USA for more than 2 years,do i need only FBI clearance or state clearance too...


yes state clearance is required if you live in the USA currently for last year or so. Also FBI clearance is required.


----------



## AmitKumar02 (Feb 6, 2013)

sunny81 said:


> yes state clearance is required if you live in the USA currently for last year or so. Also FBI clearance is required.


I have just applied for ACS skill assessment, if everything goes well i will need clearance in Nov./Dec. as per timelines shared. I will be leaving in July and at that time i will be in India.In that case too do i need state clearance???


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

in my opiono just get it done when you are here
good luck


----------



## AmitKumar02 (Feb 6, 2013)

sunny81 said:


> in my opiono just get it done when you are here
> good luck


plz clarify state clearance is requrired even if someone is not in US at the time of submitting it like in my case.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

AmitKumar02 said:


> plz clarify state clearance is requrired even if someone is not in US at the time of submitting it like in my case.


Generally state clearance is only required if you still are in the US. Either get state clearance done while still there, or lodge the EOI after you left the US and list India as your address.


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

Can people who provided a US address and got the results via regular mail tell me how long it took after the credit card charge to receive your results?


----------



## AmitKumar02 (Feb 6, 2013)

AnneChristina said:


> Generally state clearance is only required if you still are in the US. Either get state clearance done while still there, or lodge the EOI after you left the US and list India as your address.


Thanks AnneChristina! i will be lodging EOI while in USA,but police clearance is required only after I get invite and apply for Visa. Is the EOI lodging date will be considered effective date for this?


----------



## AmitKumar02 (Feb 6, 2013)

AmitKumar02 said:


> Thanks AnneChristina! i will be lodging EOI while in USA,but police clearance is required only after I get invite and apply for Visa. Is the EOI lodging date will be considered effective date for this?


One more thing,it is required for Residents as per the pdf(Character Requirements) and I am on H1B visa here.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

AmitKumar02 said:


> Thanks AnneChristina! i will be lodging EOI while in USA,but police clearance is required only after I get invite and apply for Visa. Is the EOI lodging date will be considered effective date for this?


No, the invitation date is the effective date, but if you lodge your EoI while still being in the US you will most likely be invited within a few days/ weeks. So if you are invited while you are still in the US you will def be asked for state clearance. Thus I would just organize the state clearance before leaving to avoid any potential difficulties.
And btw, you are no US citizen, but you live there, so you currently are a resident.


----------



## abhibakshi (Nov 22, 2012)

I have seen a lot of places that for FBI PCC check along with the Fingerprint card, credit card and application form, people has mentioned that they have send a Cover letter as well.

Can any one guide me about the cover letter. Also can anyone confirm that anything other than three above mentioned documents needs to be send to FBI.


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

Folks, here is the complete timeline

Apr 10 - FBI received my application
May 10 - CC charged
May 17 - Received at US address via regular post

Good luck to you all.


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

abhibakshi said:


> I have seen a lot of places that for FBI PCC check along with the Fingerprint card, credit card and application form, people has mentioned that they have send a Cover letter as well.
> 
> Can any one guide me about the cover letter. Also can anyone confirm that anything other than three above mentioned documents needs to be send to FBI.


I don't believe it is required to send a cover letter. I included one just in case though. 

It was addressed to the FBI. I introduced myself and mentioned that I need an FBI clearance for migrating to Australia. I mentioned that I have enclosed the application form, fingerprint cards, credit card form. I provided my email address and telephone number and requested them to contact me in case any additional information was needed.

Hope it helps!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

vishsang said:


> I don't believe it is required to send a cover letter. I included one just in case though.
> 
> It was addressed to the FBI. I introduced myself and mentioned that I need an FBI clearance for migrating to Australia. I mentioned that I have enclosed the application form, fingerprint cards, credit card form. I provided my email address and telephone number and requested them to contact me in case any additional information was needed.
> 
> Hope it helps!


No need for a cover letter!


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

experts: request you reply to my query.
I need to get my FBI clearance from West Virginia. Regarding the prepaid label, how do i go for it? How does it work? I am sending my finger prints documents through a friend of mine who is going to US. Which prepaid label can i use so that i can receive the documents. I checked dhl/fedex websites, but they ask for a shipping date, which in this case is not known.

Thanks, terminatar


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

You can provide a shipping date after one month time frame...usually the labels are valid for 90 days so you should be fine.... The best and the quickest way is to provide a local address of USA to have FBI send the outcome letter rather then having them ship it to you....



terminatar1 said:


> experts: request you reply to my query.
> I need to get my FBI clearance from West Virginia. Regarding the prepaid label, how do i go for it? How does it work? I am sending my finger prints documents through a friend of mine who is going to US. Which prepaid label can i use so that i can receive the documents. I checked dhl/fedex websites, but they ask for a shipping date, which in this case is not known.
> 
> Thanks, terminatar


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

also, please can you let me know whether the fbi certificate can be folded. What should be the size of the envelope for return label. can it be a smaller size (the return label envelope so that i can send it inside the certificate envelope) than the one which would be sent to the fbi office (the finger print certificates are not supposed to be folded).. 
Thanks. 
Terminatar1


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

terminatar1 said:


> also, please can you let me know whether the fbi certificate can be folded. What should be the size of the envelope for return label. can it be a smaller size (the return label envelope so that i can send it inside the certificate envelope) than the one which would be sent to the fbi office (the finger print certificates are not supposed to be folded)..
> Thanks.
> Terminatar1


The FBI send the report out already folded.. in a standard letter envelope (about the size when a letter is folded to 1/3rd its size)


----------



## ashishnayyar (Feb 27, 2013)

I have just received PCC from USA. I hired some agency which bought some cards (not normal papers) and got my finger prints (3 copies of both hands) and sent to US. I received the report within 6 weeks and total cost which I paid to the consultant was 8K (which included courier cost and FBI fee). I recommend don't pay for return courier as they sent my report in a snail mail and ignored my DHL return envelop.

I hope this helps.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

It's not a Certificate. It's a simple standard letter stating that there are no pending arrests under your name.... which gets tri folded and inserted in a standard envelope and sent to the applicant...



terminatar1 said:


> also, please can you let me know whether the fbi certificate can be folded. What should be the size of the envelope for return label. can it be a smaller size (the return label envelope so that i can send it inside the certificate envelope) than the one which would be sent to the fbi office (the finger print certificates are not supposed to be folded)..
> Thanks.
> Terminatar1


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

anyone applied for usa fbi clearance recently? My application reached them on May 15. My credit card has not been charged yet. Just wondering if anyone else had applied around the same time and had any updates.

Thanks!


----------



## reenapillai82 (Apr 30, 2013)

sunny81 said:


> anyone applied for usa fbi clearance recently? My application reached them on May 15. My credit card has not been charged yet. Just wondering if anyone else had applied around the same time and had any updates.
> 
> Thanks!


yeah my application reached them on the 27th may, but credit card not charged yet


----------



## chawla.gaganpreet (Feb 20, 2013)

I have applied on 5th of march, and my credit card has been recently charged on 10/06/2013, Don't worry, they have a very slow process...

Cheers....


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

The credit card doesn't get swipe until 4 -6 weeks of the application. After that they post your certificate. No point calling them to inquire until 4 weeks have gone as you won't be in the system yet.


----------



## jack_s (May 23, 2013)

hello, slam

Wish you can share us more information, thanks.


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

An advice for people applying for the USA PCC from India. Try and give an US address as it will be quicker. Your friend can scan it and post it when ever they can. I applied for my PCC after I submitted my evisa and got the invitation and CO before the PCC could get processed. The USA pcc and medicals were all that was required by the CO. luckily I had started the process and had the an USA address so I saved time that way.
Another useful advice is to get all your paper work done when you submit your evisa it speeds up the process .


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi,

I have applied for ACS and awaiting results... I worked in US for 2 Yrs before moving back to India in Nov 2011.. I applied for the PCC USA in the month of March 2012 and got it in May 2012.. 

Question is, when I will apply for Visa for Australian Immigration which should be around 2-3 months from now, Can I still use the existing PCC From USA issued in the month of May 2012 or do I need to get a new one?

I thought, PCC USA would anyways be same whenever I apply for it so I applied for it last yr and I have to apply for Indian PCC from Nov 2011 onwards till date.. which I am thinking of applying once I get my ACS or I apply for EOI... 

Please advise whether I should reapply for US PCC again in another month's time or existing one will do?


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

Anjalisham said:


> An advice for people applying for the USA PCC from India. Try and give an US address as it will be quicker. Your friend can scan it and post it when ever they can. I applied for my PCC after I submitted my evisa and got the invitation and CO before the PCC could get processed. The USA pcc and medicals were all that was required by the CO. luckily I had started the process and had the an USA address so I saved time that way.
> Another useful advice is to get all your paper work done when you submit your evisa it speeds up the process .


Yes, my application reached them on 10 Apr, my cc was charged on 10 May and as I provided my friend's address in the US it was delivered on 17 May. 
That's pretty quick compared to international snail mail. I've of heard cases where it reached India in 2 weeks from the postmark and I've heard of cases where it reached after 6 weeks . Very unreliable. So just provide an address in the US when you can. Or provide a FedEx account number.


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for ACS and awaiting results... I worked in US for 2 Yrs before moving back to India in Nov 2011.. I applied for the PCC USA in the month of March 2012 and got it in May 2012..
> 
> ...


In the eyes of the DIAC, PCC is valid for a year from date of issue.

Each visa has a date on it - "Must make first entry to Australia before". This date is usually 10-12 months from the earliest of all PCCs and medical examination. If you see my timeline my earliest PCC is the Canadian PCC which issued on Apr 9 and hence my entry date must be before Apr 9, 2014.

In your case let's say you apply in Sep/Oct. You may get the visa by Jan/Feb and in that case logistically will it be possible for you to enter Australia by May 2014? 

In another scenario there might be delays and you don't get your visa by May 2014 (let's hope this is not true). In this case the CO will ask you to get the PCC again and this will cause delays. So according to me, your best bet is to apply for a new FBI clearance as soon as you apply for your visa. This will buy you more time to enter Australia.

Hope it helps.


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

vishsang said:


> In the eyes of the DIAC, PCC is valid for a year from date of issue.
> 
> Each visa has a date on it - "Must make first entry to Australia before". This date is usually 10-12 months from the earliest of all PCCs and medical examination. If you see my timeline my earliest PCC is the Canadian PCC which issued on Apr 9 and hence my entry date must be before Apr 9, 2014.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.. Will apply for US PCC again once I get my ACS and I apply for EOI..


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Anjalisham said:


> The credit card doesn't get swipe until 4 -6 weeks of the application. After that they post your certificate. No point calling them to inquire until 4 weeks have gone as you won't be in the system yet.


Anjali - is there a phone number to call them to check status? i was not able to find a number online. Can you share phone number for status enquiry for usa pcc fbi. thanks!


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the responses makes me feel better. Thanks!


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
i am bit confused on the POB (place of birth) field in form 258.
fbi website mentions that one should Enter the subject’s state, territorial possession, province (Canadian), or country of 
birth. Use the correct abbreviation for foreign countries or correctly spell the 
name of the country. A list of approved abbreviations can be found in the NCIC
Code Manual. Do not list a county as a POB.

what should i fill in? suppose i am born in noida, uttar pradesh. what exactly should be filled in...
thanks.


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

and what should i enter in employer address... 
i am not working these.. i am enrolled in a higher education course. 
thanks. website says: Complete this in sufficient detail to permit later identification and contact..
Enter the subject’s potential employer and address of that employer.

thanks.


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

FBI CJIS 13046255590 but don't bother calling till at least 4 weeks of them receiving your documents.


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Anjali!


----------



## nanc.nand (Jun 25, 2013)

Dear Friends,

We have applied for USA PCC & the documents were recieved by FBI on 29th May, but still they have not charged the Credit Card. Have any one got the PCC done recently?

Thanks for the reply...


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

It takes them 4 weeks before they charge the card about 6 weeks before its processed.


----------



## nanc.nand (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks Anjali,

For us it is 5th week & still Credit Card is not charged


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Well you call them to enquire. I had posted the number a couple of weeks earlier


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

nanc.nand said:


> Thanks Anjali,
> 
> For us it is 5th week & still Credit Card is not charged


hi nanc.nand & sunny81,
have you guys received your fbi certificate. what is the usual timeline.
Thanks.


----------



## josephjt (Aug 7, 2012)

terminatar1 said:


> hi nanc.nand & sunny81,
> have you guys received your fbi certificate. what is the usual timeline.
> Thanks.


6 to 8 weeks is normal. I got it in 8 weeks.


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## prathapkb (Jun 12, 2013)

hi , I hv stayed in US for more than 12 months. but not in a single strech of 12 months. Most of the times its continuous 6 months periods. Should i take US PCC . any adivse.


----------



## nanc.nand (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes we got it, & timelines r:

Application received by FBI: 29th May 13
Called them to check status on 2nd July
CC Charged: 2nd July
Posted by FBI: 7th July
Friend of mine in US got it on: 12th July


----------



## prathapkb (Jun 12, 2013)

how to get finger prints for US PCC in melbourne..


----------



## shadyrobin (Mar 20, 2013)

Seniors.. please help me with below queries:
1) I am currently in Melbourne. What address should I mention on fingerprinting form? India Address or Melbourne address.
2) Should this address be same as on the application form?

I have put my Indian passport address on the application form. But I am currently in Melbourne and have to put the local address while getting the fingerprinting done here from the local police. 

Please help me on this address confusion.

Thanks...!!


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

I am in the process of filling application for FBI fingerprinting for me and my wife. One of the field in the form asks for SSN #. Now my wife came as a dependent on H4 visa and she didn't have SSN. Any ideas on what to fill in this field for her?


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

tihor said:


> I am in the process of filling application for FBI fingerprinting for me and my wife. One of the field in the form asks for SSN #. Now my wife came as a dependent on H4 visa and she didn't have SSN. Any ideas on what to fill in this field for her?


Anyone? Please?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

tihor said:


> Anyone? Please?


If she doesn't have an SSN leave it blank.


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> If she doesn't have an SSN leave it blank.


Sure, I would leave it blank. But do I need to write up a covering letter explaining that because she was on H4 dependent visa, there was no SSN number for her? 

If I don't write anything, they may think I just forgot to mention SSN number and reject the paperwork. 

Anybody with such experiences?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

tihor said:


> Sure, I would leave it blank. But do I need to write up a covering letter explaining that because she was on H4 dependent visa, there was no SSN number for her?
> 
> If I don't write anything, they may think I just forgot to mention SSN number and reject the paperwork.
> 
> Anybody with such experiences?


You can do that if you want but it's not required.


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

I thought of sharing the fbi timelines for the people who have applied recently or for those who plan to apply.

finger print card(s) received by fbi: 1st Jul.
cc payment processed: 25th Jul.
doc released by fbi: 31st Jul.
doc received in us: 4th Aug.

I sent two finger print cards to be on the safer side.


----------



## gbr (Jul 20, 2013)

terminator1 said:


> I thought of sharing the fbi timelines for the people who have applied recently or for those who plan to apply.
> 
> finger print card(s) received by fbi: 1st Jul.
> cc payment processed: 25th Jul.
> ...



Can you please let me know what did you fill in the field "ORI" in the FBI Fingerprint form? I left it blank. Is that OK?


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

gbr said:


> Can you please let me know what did you fill in the field "ORI" in the FBI Fingerprint form? I left it blank. Is that OK?


ya.. thats fine. even i left it blank.


----------



## dippradhan (Feb 3, 2013)

terminator1 said:


> I thought of sharing the fbi timelines for the people who have applied recently or for those who plan to apply.
> 
> finger print card(s) received by fbi: 1st Jul.
> cc payment processed: 25th Jul.
> ...


Could you please tell me if you had to go to Police station to do the Finger print ? Who actually took the print and what ink did you use?


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi, no need to go to police station for finger prints.. Take the print out of the finger print sheet from fbi website.. Take a stamp pad and take finger impressions on that sheet. Fill the required details in it and send it to fbi


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi, no need to go to police station for finger prints.. Take the print out of the finger print sheet from fbi website.. Take a stamp pad and take finger impressions on that sheet. Fill the required details in it and send it to fbi


i would rather say instead of doing it by yourself, better go to a fingerprint technician (which may be the police station). getting your rolled fingerprints ain't that easy. also, buy a good quality paper for the fingerprint. FBI strongly advises you to not take the prints by yourself. Moreover, any mistake or issue with print card will lead to loss of time and 18 bucks. the choice is yours.


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

terminator1 said:


> i would rather say instead of doing it by yourself, better go to a fingerprint technician (which may be the police station). getting your rolled fingerprints ain't that easy. also, buy a good quality paper for the fingerprint. FBI strongly advises you to not take the prints by yourself. Moreover, any mistake or issue with print card will lead to loss of time and 18 bucks. the choice is yours.


Well, I got my PCC last Yr from US and applied for India.. I follwed the same steps and got my PCC in 1 month from FBI.. 

I did not face any issues and followed above mentioned steps


----------



## dippradhan (Feb 3, 2013)

terminator1 said:


> i would rather say instead of doing it by yourself, better go to a fingerprint technician (which may be the police station). getting your rolled fingerprints ain't that easy. also, buy a good quality paper for the fingerprint. FBI strongly advises you to not take the prints by yourself. Moreover, any mistake or issue with print card will lead to loss of time and 18 bucks. the choice is yours.


Hi,
As per your signature you have done your medical. Could you please help me to learn the steps that you have followed? Thank you in advance.


----------



## karthikc80 (May 28, 2013)

terminator1 said:


> I thought of sharing the fbi timelines for the people who have applied recently or for those who plan to apply.
> 
> finger print card(s) received by fbi: 1st Jul.
> cc payment processed: 25th Jul.
> ...


Hey did you use any finger print agent for processing?
I made a mistake. I went through an agent. 
See my processing time
Finger print reached FBI : April 18th 2013
FBI requested additional one as the earlier one was not clear : June 18 2013
Second one sent through fax on June 20 2013
Received my PCC : August 8th 2013.

I got a good CO. She was patiently waiting for my PCC From May 3rd. She send me the grant letter immediately once I emailed her the PCC.
I paid around 20 thousand rupees to the agent to get my finger prints and send it to FBI 
And he did this pathetic service for me


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

karthikc80 said:


> Hey did you use any finger print agent for processing?
> I made a mistake. I went through an agent.
> See my processing time
> Finger print reached FBI : April 18th 2013
> ...


why go to an agent when there are police stations to do the finger printing. 
always buy the best quality paper (super bonded) and take the prints. print two copies to be on the safer side.


----------



## dippradhan (Feb 3, 2013)

*Medical*

Can anyone please share what are the tests done by the designated clinic for Medical Clearance? Do they share the result with applicants? DO I need to pay any fees?


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

dippradhan said:


> Can anyone please share what are the tests done by the designated clinic for Medical Clearance? Do they share the result with applicants? DO I need to pay any fees?


there is a separate thread on medicals. you could have searched that on forum. 
however, kindly check these links
Conducting Australian Visa Medicals
Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 22. The Health Requirement
Contact Us
The Health Requirement

you would have organize medical links in your application. go through that. 
you would be required to pay fees as well. 
i hope it helps.


----------



## muco14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Applying for US Police check and would live information from people who had done it previously.
I have filled the below forms.

1. FD 258 form
2. I-783 Applicant information form
3. Credit card information form

Below are my queries.
1. My credit card is Australian. I am hoping it would be ok, please let me know otherwise.
2. Apart from the above 3 forms, are there are any forms I need to fill or send?
3. Do I need to send any self-addressed envelope? If I do, how can I provide the stampage from India? Tried USPS website but got lost. 

Any other information I am missing, please let me know.


----------



## Nixcy (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi 

In Last 10 years I have stayed ~3 yrs in USA along with my wife, we both dont have any PR or citizenship of USA.
If someone can answer my below query it will be very helpful as my application is already filed with DIAC and waiting for CO to be allocated.
1) Only FBI Police clearence is required and not the Local Police.
2) What all documents needs to be submitted to FBI
a) FD-238, Can I take the printout in normal A4 paper and take print on it or it has to be some specific card which is available only in Police station
b) Applicant information :- Which Document number
c) Credit card Detail- Any Document number.
d) Any other documents like Covering Letter
3) How do I make payment to them. I have a debit card in Australia of an australian bank. Not sure if FBI will be able to charge there fee in US dollars to an Australian Debit card.
Is there any other way by which I can make payment.
4) Can the payment of both application be made together as one amount or it has to be 2 seperate payments?
5) Can I send the application of me and my wife together in same courier.
6) If I add a self addressed envelope for them to send me back the Clearence certificate, Do I need to send One envelope for me and wife together? Will FBI send in same Envelope for both of US
7) Am I missing any thing else?

I read through the threads, there is so much of information, that it has created confusion hence writing a seprate/specific post. Sorry about that.

regards
narendra


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

Nixcy said:


> Hi
> 
> In Last 10 years I have stayed ~3 yrs in USA along with my wife, we both dont have any PR or citizenship of USA.
> If someone can answer my below query it will be very helpful as my application is already filed with DIAC and waiting for CO to be allocated.
> ...


Hope it helps..


----------



## Nixcy (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi

Suddenly I find making payment for FBI fees of $18 USD to be difficult from Australia. Can someone please help me with the below queries

1) Can I provide the Credit card Detail of my friend who is in US. i,e he pays for us.
I will send the documents to my friend in US then he fills out the credit card form and posts it to FBI 

2) If Certified check, then can we preprare one check of $36 USD(for 2 application of myself and my wife) and send it to them.

3) I went to NAB bank to get the certified check done but they are asking the address of Treasury of United States. What is the address of that?
Just want to check which address has people mentioned earlier.

regards


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

Nixcy said:


> Hi
> 
> Suddenly I find making payment for FBI fees of $18 USD to be difficult from Australia. Can someone please help me with the below queries
> 
> ...


You can do that.. Should not be an issue..


----------



## Nixcy (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Anuj

SOrry your response is not clear,

1) What should be OK, Paying by Friend s credit card or having one certified check for both.

regards


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

Nixcy said:


> Hi
> 
> Suddenly I find making payment for FBI fees of $18 USD to be difficult from Australia. Can someone please help me with the below queries
> 
> ...


use the credit card. credit cards are meant to be used globally. for two people it will be 18*2. 
dont get checks as fbi doesn't accept checks.


----------



## muco14 (Sep 11, 2013)

terminator1 said:


> use the credit card. credit cards are meant to be used globally. for two people it will be 18*2.
> dont get checks as fbi doesn't accept checks.


I have used my Australian Credit card.
Would that be ok?


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

muco14 said:


> I have used my Australian Credit card.
> Would that be ok?


of course. people in india used their indian cc (as per this thread). so whats wrong in using oz cc


----------



## Nixcy (Sep 17, 2013)

DO we have to submit the Original copy to the CO or the scanned copy of the US PCC. I am thinking to get this US PCC delvered to my friends address in USA as it might reach early to him considering that FBI send out the PCC using normal first class post.
He can then scan and send it to me while he couriers it to me.


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

Nixcy said:


> DO we have to submit the Original copy to the CO or the scanned copy of the US PCC. I am thinking to get this US PCC delvered to my friends address in USA as it might reach early to him considering that FBI send out the PCC using normal first class post.
> He can then scan and send it to me while he couriers it to me.


colored scanned. sending it to your friend's place should be fine.


----------



## Nixcy (Sep 17, 2013)

@Terminator

SInce you are providing quite straight forward answer.. 
Just want to recheck with you,
Since I dont have any credit card, Can I give the credit card detail of my Friend who is in USA. I mean FBI should not have any objection if my friend pays for me, ie applicant and credit card holder are different.
ANy concrete info...


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

Nixcy said:


> @Terminator
> 
> SInce you are providing quite straight forward answer..
> Just want to recheck with you,
> ...



i am not sure. call the fbi and check with them.


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

Nixcy said:


> Hi Anuj
> 
> SOrry your response is not clear,
> 
> ...


Sorry for the confusion.. You can go ahead and ask your friend to pay on your behalf.. Send him the documents and ask him to fill in the credit card details and send all the documents to FBI for further processing.. 

Hope there is no confusion now..


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

Just to clarify, only as per my knowledge.

Two checks are required for USA PCC.

1- Local (State Police) only if you are resident (not mandatory that you are PR or Citizens. USA has their definition of residency that you have lived these number of days in past three years in total i guess i,ts 384 days)
2- FBI for both resident and non-resident

State police is pretty quick, if you have valid identity like Driver's License for USA then it would hardly take 2-3 days to receive PCC because you can apply online. But if you don't have any valid USA ID then you have to apply via MAIL and it would again hardly take a week max depends when they receive your request. In both cases it is much much quicker than FBI PCC.

For FBI, you have to mail Finger prints, application form, Credit Card information via form OR Money Order. You can go to Local Police Station (if in USA) and ask them for finger prints for this reason. They won't charge you anything and give you the finger print cards so you can mail it to FBI yourselves.

Not sure about when FBI will send the results. they have mentioned it may take 4-5 weeks and at one location I see it was mentioned up to 12 weeks means 3 months..so have to wait for a while to get this done.

Hope it helps..again this is whatever I know. Please make sure according to your case.


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes you have to. Criteria is for 12 or more in total. even not continuous..

but if you were non-resident then only FBI PCC and if you were resident then FBI and State Police both.

Hope it helps.


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

Nixcy said:


> @Terminator
> 
> SInce you are providing quite straight forward answer..
> Just want to recheck with you,
> ...


If you don't want to use your friend's credit card info.
then you can ask your friend to make Bank Check OR Money Order in the name of FBI (Exact name is mentioned on the form checklist or Website) and send that to FBI. It will work.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

coolkhu said:


> Yes you have to. Criteria is for 12 or more in total. even not continuous.. but if you were non-resident then only FBI PCC and if you were resident then FBI and State Police both. Hope it helps.


This is not accurate. The state police check is required only if you are currently resident in that state regardless of your visa status. If you are currently overseas it is not required.


----------



## Nixcy (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi

I stayed in US using H1 Visa, Hence I had the SSn number, but my wife she was there on H4 hence she didnot have the SSN but she had the ITIN number. 

1) Now in the application form I783, for my wife do I need to provide the ITIN number or it can be left blank.

2) Suddenly I am not able to find the ITIN number of my Wife, Can we leave this field balnk or it mandatory to have it.

regards
Nixcy


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

Nixcy said:


> Hi
> 
> I stayed in US using H1 Visa, Hence I had the SSn number, but my wife she was there on H4 hence she didnot have the SSN but she had the ITIN number.
> 
> ...


I had the same issue. Just leave your wife's SSN blank. 

I got my FBI PCCs two weeks ago.


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> This is not accurate. The state police check is required only if you are currently resident in that state regardless of your visa status. If you are currently overseas it is not required.


he asked only if USA checks are required or not, if he was in USA for 12 months in aggregate then he has to submit USA PCC as well.

FBI and State police pcc decision based on resident and non-resident you feedback is correct I believe.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

coolkhu said:


> he asked only if USA checks are required or not, if he was in USA for 12 months in aggregate then he has to submit USA PCC as well. FBI and State police pcc decision based on resident and non-resident you feedback is correct I believe.


Yes, I know that the OP has to submit an FBI PCC if they were resident for 12 months or more. I was responding to what you had said regarding state PCCs. In some cases you can't even get them if you're overseas, such as my state.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

Quick check friends.. 

I was in the US for more than an year a few years ago, and need to get a PCC done to complete my AUS application... Don't think its needed right now, but want to be prepared and start my process of getting it as soon as possible to avoid any delays.. 

I believe I just need to get the FBI PCC!

Could someone share the steps or direct me to a link where I can find the information. I am going to be initiating the process from India.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Quick check friends..
> 
> I was in the US for more than an year a few years ago, and need to get a PCC done to complete my AUS application... Don't think its needed right now, but want to be prepared and start my process of getting it as soon as possible to avoid any delays..
> 
> ...


I found this after some reading around! good information, however I am not really clear on what needs to be done in India... Do I need to go to a Notary or a Police Station (_I hope not _) to get my finger prints on the card!

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Quick check friends..
> 
> I was in the US for more than an year a few years ago, and need to get a PCC done to complete my AUS application... Don't think its needed right now, but want to be prepared and start my process of getting it as soon as possible to avoid any delays..
> 
> ...


Go to FBI website, Download Application form, Payment form and checklist.. fill it and go thumb impression and send it to FBI.. they will charge ur credit card $18. you can pay through other mode as well, mentioned in the form itself.. Within 2 months u will get the PCC from US..

Hope it helps.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Go to FBI website, Download Application form, Payment form and checklist.. fill it and go thumb impression and send it to FBI.. they will charge ur credit card $18. you can pay through other mode as well, mentioned in the form itself.. Within 2 months u will get the PCC from US..
> 
> Hope it helps.


Thanks Anuj! Does that mean that there is no involvement of a local notary or a police official in this process?


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Thanks Anuj! Does that mean that there is no involvement of a local notary or a police official in this process?


No. Nothing else. Its an easy process.. No hassles..


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Thanks Anuj! Does that mean that there is no involvement of a local notary or a police official in this process?


No notary but you need to get your fingerprints done.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

anujmalhotra262 said:


> No. Nothing else. Its an easy process.. No hassles..



Great thanks!The thought of reaching out to the police station in India, and explaining what I am trying to do was giving me a nightmare in daytime!


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> No notary but you need to get your fingerprints done.


I can do that myself, or do I need to go to some sort of a professional to do that?


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> I can do that myself, or do I need to go to some sort of a professional to do that?


get it done from a professional.. make two copies.. and take the print out on the best available paper in the market (super bonded one) ... not the regular A4 to be on the safer side...
all the best.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

terminator1 said:


> get it done from a professional.. make two copies.. and take the print out on the best available paper in the market (super bonded one) ... not the regular A4 to be on the safer side...
> all the best.



Point taken! Thank you!


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

terminator1 said:


> get it done from a professional.. make two copies.. and take the print out on the best available paper in the market (super bonded one) ... not the regular A4 to be on the safer side...
> all the best. [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> No need of any professional help for finger printing ( personal opinion), I did it on my own on a bond sheet. Got my PCC well in time.. If you want to be on safer side, send 2 copies of the finger prints..


----------



## Nixcy (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi All

Where is the link to check the application status with DIAC for VISA 190. 

I went to the site but unable to find specific like to Visa 190.

If someone can tell me the exact link, It will be quite helpful.

regards
Nixcy


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

There is some bad news for who have applied for USA PCC from FBI.

As you know US govt is shutdown till any further notice. Background checks are also not processing during this shutdown. It means overall process will be delayed till you get the USA PCC.

This is very unfortunate but its a fact.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

Information from the official website.. 

"_In the event of a government shutdown, Departmental Order requests will not be processed. Once normal operations resume, Departmental Order requests will be processed in the order they were received, but expect delays._"

Link : FBI — Criminal History Summary Checks


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

I have already done my USA PCC 2 years back when i was in USA, but it's expired now.
So can i ask them for duplicate copy or i must need to apply with the fresh application?
Does anyone know where should i go for Fingerprints in Gujarat(Ahmedabad)?
One of my friend asked at local police station but they said they are not doing it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi,

I have some questions about FBI FingerPrint Cards. In U.A.E only the Ministry of Interior in Abu Dhabi takes your finger prints on the FBI Card. 

My question is about the below fields on the card, who will fill in those and what to write there. 

Residence of person fingerprinted: 
Employer Address:
ORI:


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

Mack1982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have some questions about FBI FingerPrint Cards. In U.A.E only the Ministry of Interior in Abu Dhabi takes your finger prints on the FBI Card.
> 
> ...


You can leave these blank. I have gone through this thread earlier and found people left it blank. And they received their PCC without any hassle.

Hope this help.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

EasyBoy said:


> I have already done my USA PCC 2 years back when i was in USA, but it's expired now. So can i ask them for duplicate copy or i must need to apply with the fresh application? Does anyone know where should i go for Fingerprints in Gujarat(Ahmedabad)? One of my friend asked at local police station but they said they are not doing it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


You need to apply again.


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response.
Does anyone know where should i go for Fingerprints in Gujarat(Ahmedabad)?


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

EasyBoy said:


> You can leave these blank. I have gone through this thread earlier and found people left it blank. And they received their PCC without any hassle.
> 
> Hope this help.


Thanks..


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

Did any one also authentication signature on the finger print card before sending it. From US Embassy Site in Abu Dhabi, here, they want the finger print card attested.



> If authentication of the fingerprints is required for use in the U.S., then you will have to take the fingerprint card to the UAE Ministry of Foreign Affairs (MFA) to have the official signature on the fingerprint cards authenticated. Bring the document signed by the MFA to the U.S. Embassy for final authentication. Again, this depends on what is requested or required from the U.S.


----------



## dippradhan (Feb 3, 2013)

I have done my finger print with help of my wife and send it to FBI via curier service. I paid the amount with my Visa credit card. I am wondering when can I expect PCC from USA. Currently I am staying at India.


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Hi
Usually they take about 6 weeks to process i and then the time taken by the postal company. They don't look at your application until 4 weeks of getting it. But with the govt issues in the US now it will be hard to say. I manage to get it 6 weeks as I gave a friends address in the USA . I got them to scan it to me and then later to post. Till then I uploaded the scan


----------



## dippradhan (Feb 3, 2013)

Anjalisham said:


> Hi
> Usually they take about 6 weeks to process i and then the time taken by the postal company. They don't look at your application until 4 weeks of getting it. But with the govt issues in the US now it will be hard to say. I manage to get it 6 weeks as I gave a friends address in the USA . I got them to scan it to me and then later to post. Till then I uploaded the scan


Thanks for your response. I am wondering when CO will ask about PCC from USA, what evidence I need to show to prove that I have already applied for it.


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Well you can only show your DHL receipt I guess. You don't need to wait for the Co to ask for it. Apply for it and uploaded it. Sometimes CO contacts you when they require documents from you.


----------



## TRA (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello,

I'm living in Perth, Australia. Is anyone able to advise on where I can get my fingerprints done from in this area? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

TRA said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm living in Perth, Australia. Is anyone able to advise on where I can get my fingerprints done from in this area?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I am not in Australia but you can go to nearest police station. They normally do that in OZ.


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

Finally USA Govt opens, now processing for PCC from FBI will resume from today. Lost 17 days.. :-(

hope that everybody will get their PCCs soon, best of luck.


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

Have anyone received the PCC from FBI after the Govt opens?

just want to confirm if things are moving or not?


----------



## strikerjax (Feb 8, 2013)

I sent on the 24th Sep. Reached there on Oct 1st. Waiting!!


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

Does anyone know which bank provide the Travel Card for New Zealand in India?


----------



## Nixcy (Sep 17, 2013)

Has Anyone received the US PCC after 17th Oct, Still waiting for it


----------



## strikerjax (Feb 8, 2013)

You can check the status with FBI once your request crosses the 5 week mark after it had reached their office.

Customer Service Group 
Office Hours Monday-Friday 8:00am-8:00pm EST 
304-625-5590 
[email protected]


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

Nixcy said:


> Has Anyone received the US PCC after 17th Oct, Still waiting for it


Yes received, applied on 12-Sep but updated correct Credit Card Info 2 days before 1 Oct when Gov Shut down began. Received on 25 Oct. I think Credit Card charged on 21-Oct.

So overall 1 month 9 days but 16 days no work from FBI due to Shutdown and I updated the credit card info later on (previously provided invalid by mistake)

means total took 23 days if I remove those 16 days of shut down.

Just look when credit card is charged..after that they will mail in couple of days..after that it depends where they are mailing...in US it will take 2-3 days max. not sure about out of USA.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxmilindj (Apr 10, 2013)

I would like to know, did you guys go to an agency for finger printing or did it at home ?


----------



## ts2a (Oct 27, 2013)

has anybody taken fingerprints at home..
whats d correct procedure for it


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

milindj said:


> I would like to know, did you guys go to an agency for finger printing or did it at home ?


Don't take prints at home...it's best to take electronic fingerprints from a police station or forensic lab as the software tells you whether the prints have been taken correctly......

Try Helik Advisory in mumbai - bombay central..... they are the cheapest and reliable...


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

Does anyone previously done their fingerprinting from Ahmedabad (Police Station)?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxmilindj (Apr 10, 2013)

Found this video. 
I asked some agaencies here in Mumbai, they demand 4000 INR !! its like 75$


----------



## muco14 (Sep 11, 2013)

My Credit Card has been charged today.
How many days can I expect for the post to reach my Indian address?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxmilindj (Apr 10, 2013)

muco14 said:


> My Credit Card has been charged today.
> How many days can I expect for the post to reach my Indian address?


Did you paid any agency to take your finger prints ?


----------



## muco14 (Sep 11, 2013)

milindj said:


> Did you paid any agency to take your finger prints ?


No. Got it done from local friends in revenue department


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Mack1982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have some questions about FBI FingerPrint Cards. In U.A.E only the Ministry of Interior in Abu Dhabi takes your finger prints on the FBI Card.
> 
> ...


Hi Mack , 

You already getting the FBI PCC done ? Bcos as far as I remember you applied for ACS recently . What is the validity of FBI PCC . Do you also need to get the same from UAE as well ? Are you here for more than 1 year.
I guess u also applied under 263111 . I am in Dubai lets catch up sometime .


----------



## ts2a (Oct 27, 2013)

muco14 said:


> My Credit Card has been charged today.
> How many days can I expect for the post to reach my Indian address?


how did u take the fingerprints, at home or did u contact any agency...


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

Anyone from New Delhi, who sent out details for a PCC to USA? Need assistance with the process and finger printing. I remember getting some very valuable feedback from a member, however don't seem to find it in my mailbox or the threads!

Maybe I am not looking properly!


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

You can do fingerprint yourself. Please check you tube video for how to do fingerprinting urself on previous page .


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

EasyBoy said:


> You can do fingerprint yourself. Please check you tube video for how to do fingerprinting urself on previous page .



Thanks EasyBoy!


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Thanks EasyBoy!


You can take finger prints on your own but I recommend you to go to some professional like to some police station which has this facility and if not then some private professional.

The reason why I m recommending it because in case you did something wrong in finger prints then FBI will ask you for new finger prints and then back and forth will delay your process and FBI normally takes time and if this delay then means additional time...you know what I mean..

It looks simple but should be done by professional..this is only my advice...rest is your call


----------



## SaiSundara (May 13, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I submitted my 189 Visa appln today. I'm in India and we need to do US PCC for my spouse for his 2 year stay in US. 

From people who have already applied for US PCC, is it advisable to give Indian return address or is it good to give a US friend's address? Also in the FBI site, i see this note:

"Note: Due to upcoming changes in processing, effective October 12, 2013, the FBI will no longer be accepting return self-addressed stamped envelopes with Departmental Order requests. Envelopes received postmarked after this date will be destroyed. Thank you for your patience as we try to streamline our processes to improve our service to you."

(FBI — Submitting a Criminal History Summary to the FBI )

Does this mean that we needn't send an self-addressed envelope along with the PCC appln to FBI? if so, how will they send our results... Seniors, Please advise...

Thanks!!!


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

I had requested two copies..one indian address..one US address...no self addressed return envelope...The copy in India arrived on the same day as the copy reached the US address...


----------



## SaiSundara (May 13, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> I had requested two copies..one indian address..one US address...no self addressed return envelope...The copy in India arrived on the same day as the copy reached the US address...


Hi,

Thanks a lot for your quick response. we are planning to do the fingerprinting and dispatch the PCC application to FBI tmw.

also, on the Aussi immi site (http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf) Page - 93, it states: 
"Residents and non-residents 
Apply to: FBI CJIS Division – Record Request 
1000 Custer Hollow Road 
Clarksburg, WV 26306 

Provide: a covering letter, a set of both rolled/inked and plain fingerprint impressions placed on a standard paper fingerprint card, satisfactory proof of identity, consisting of full name, date and place of 
birth, postal address for return of results. 

The FBI will send the results directly to you. 

If the results are to be sent to an address outside the USA you will need to make arrangements for the return postage of the results. "

Q 1) -> Did you enclose a covering letter as mentioned above?
Q 2) -> What do they mean by "make arrangements for return postage of results, if outside USA" ? I plan to give my India address for result dispatch. Is there some additional thing i need to provide for dispatching result outside USA?

Please advice. Your inputs will be highly helpful in proceeding quickly!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

SaiSundara said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your quick response. we are planning to do the fingerprinting and dispatch the PCC application to FBI tmw.
> 
> ...


1. Follow these instructions:
FBI — Submitting a Criminal History Summary to the FBI

2. No need for a self addressed envelope. 

3. Yes, provide a cover letter explaining why you need a copy of the criminal history summary check...

4. Obtain electronic fingerprints from a reputed forensic lab. They do not overcharge, and print directly on the FD-258 cards. There are many "providers" who will try to charge you an arm and leg(more than the $18 required for the check!) for fingerprinting avoid those. I paid Rs 3000 for fingerprinting however, that was the lowest I could find. Additionally, I kept a pdf for records.

5. Attach copies of passport, and any other valid ID you have..


----------



## rahul777777 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi,

Regarding the police clearance, I got mine (both FBI and state) about 2 months back. They say on the letter that the validity is only 90 days. I have recently filled my EOI and i don't think that the certificate will last until I get an invite. 

My question is do I need to get a new certificate or will the expire one suffice as I have not gone back to USA since 2 years?? 

Any reply is appreciated.


----------



## prathapkb (Jun 12, 2013)

hi , I have sent my finger prints to FBI. Its has reached on 29th/Oct. I still dont see credit card charge. How long is this taking now. Can you please give the contact no where i should reach and check the status


----------



## amitw (Dec 12, 2012)

HI Partha,
I also need to get this USA PCC.
I learnt that I've to get the finger prints doc from an agency and send it along with credit card details to FBI.
And they say that there is no need to send self addressed envelop. 
Pls let me know if I’m missing anything..


----------



## prathapkb (Jun 12, 2013)

amitw said:


> HI Partha,
> I also need to get this USA PCC.
> I learnt that I've to get the finger prints doc from an agency and send it along with credit card details to FBI.
> And they say that there is no need to send self addressed envelop.
> Pls let me know if I’m missing anything..


yes .. no need to send envelop.


----------



## Walman (Oct 19, 2013)

Is PCC required for a 14 month old kid?


----------



## yaarhoreen (Mar 18, 2013)

*FBI Fingerprints - possible Self?*

Dear Expats..I tried searching answer for the below queries I've on internet and forums but no much headway:

I'm pending with my and wife's FBI PCC as per CO Request.

1. Can I submit fingerprints myself or some Police Agency or Agent need to be involved (No clear cut answer in forums/FBI Website).
2. If myself can, then what to fill in FD-258 card in the box : "Signature of Official taking prints" and "Employer Address"
3. If there is smudge in one or two fingers on fd-258 card..do you think that would go thru or quality of every finger is a concern.. 
4. Also electronic Finger Prints..does someone know who does that in Delhi and for howmuch.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

Walman said:


> Is PCC required for a 14 month old kid?


Nope. Not required.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

yaarhoreen said:


> Dear Expats..I tried searching answer for the below queries I've on internet and forums but no much headway: I'm pending with my and wife's FBI PCC as per CO Request. 1. Can I submit fingerprints myself or some Police Agency or Agent need to be involved (No clear cut answer in forums/FBI Website). 2. If myself can, then what to fill in FD-258 card in the box : "Signature of Official taking prints" and "Employer Address" 3. If there is smudge in one or two fingers on fd-258 card..do you think that would go thru or quality of every finger is a concern.. 4. Also electronic Finger Prints..does someone know who does that in Delhi and for howmuch. Thanks in Advance


Please do share if you get responses or answer somewhere else...I am at the same stage as you 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## yaarhoreen (Mar 18, 2013)

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Please do share if you get responses or answer somewhere else...I am at the same stage as you
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Finally, I gave up.. Went to an agency in Delhi.. SIFS..good people and did a better job with prints than what me n my wife had done. And there were minor mistakes here n there in cards itself which they rightly suggested to correct. Rest see how FBI finds it now.


----------



## kaurivneet (Aug 20, 2013)

Just came across this thread and I hope I might help someone..I just got my FBI PCC done.
Few things:

No need to send envelope/stamps.
My processing took 2.5 months
It is always recommended to get your fingerprints through some agency as you wont get good results doing it at home.Moreover FBI rejects even if there is small mistake .So its better not to take chances doing self.

It takes almost 3-4 weeks to receive your PCC after they charge your credit card.

It's a lengthy process and I wish good luck to those who are going through this


----------



## muco14 (Sep 11, 2013)

My CC was charged on 1st of Nov.
I still have not received my PCC yet to my Indian address.

Is there anyway to find what has happened?


----------



## Murali_D (Dec 10, 2013)

muco14 said:


> My CC was charged on 1st of Nov.
> I still have not received my PCC yet to my Indian address.
> 
> Is there anyway to find what has happened?


Hi muco14,

I was gone under long process to get FBI. Please call them and ask them to resend the FBI report. This time ask them to send USA Friends Address and then get the scan copy from them.

My CC was charged on Nov 7. but the report was not reached to me. I requested another copy in Dec 9 then second copy reached me on Dec 23 at India Chennai.

Thanks
Murali


----------



## muco14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Murali_D said:


> Hi muco14,
> 
> I was gone under long process to get FBI. Please call them and ask them to resend the FBI report. This time ask them to send USA Friends Address and then get the scan copy from them.
> 
> ...


Hi Murali,

How did you contact them?
Please let me know the details.

-muco


----------



## Murali_D (Dec 10, 2013)

muco14 said:


> Hi Murali,
> 
> How did you contact them?
> Please let me know the details.
> ...



Please call this Number Customer Service Group at (304) 625-5590 from 8 am PST and you can tell them that you did not receive the report for more than one month.

They will give you FAX number in which you need to write formal letter and sign it and then fax them.

Call again after two days to check whether your FAX letter has been received by them or not. They can tell you the update.

The above way I used for my second copy. My First copy lost somewhere.....

All the best.

thanks 
Murali.


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello,

I am planning to take fingerprints on my own with the help of my wife. We both are applying.

I have a question regarding the FD-258 form :

1) What do we fill in the block "ORI"?
2) What do we fill in the block "EMPLOYER AND ADDRESS"?
3) What do we fill in the block "REASON FINGERPRINTED"?
4) What do we fill in the block "RESIDENCE OF PERSON FINGERPRINTED"? - Is it the full address?
5) Signature of the person fingerprinted?
6) Would it be fine if i pay $36 (18+18, for both of us) rather then $18 each?

What should i fill in below block? Would it be fine if it is written by hand?

ALIASES AKA
CITIZENSHIP CTZ
YOUR NO. OCA
FBI NO. FBI
ARMED FORCES NO. MNU
SOCIAL SECURITY NO. SOC
MISCELLANEOUS NO. MNU


Please suggest.


----------



## Murali_D (Dec 10, 2013)

Dear Easyboy,

My sincere advice is that do not take fingerprints on your Own until you are a professional in Fingerprint. It may get rejected from FBI. One of my friend did it and got rejected after two months. 

Then he again took it from Professionals in chennai at SCRB(Santhome Crime Branch). It cost just 50 rs per copy and you will get answers for all your questions which you asked in this thread.

Thank you
Murali


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks Murali,

I have asked few fingerprinting agency in Ahmedabad and they will cost me about 3k-4k per person. I may end up paying Rs.7-8k for just fingerprinting. It's really too much.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

EasyBoy said:


> Thanks Murali,
> 
> I have asked few fingerprinting agency in Ahmedabad and they will cost me about 3k-4k per person. I may end up paying Rs.7-8k for just fingerprinting. It's really too much.


That is unfortunately what Indians are subjected to. We earn in Rupees but are expected to spend in pounds (no longer dollar also). I had checked up with a couple of people who also wanted 4K and 4.5K respectively. I finally got hold of someone in Mumbai who asked for 2K. He had the fingerprint cards with him as well.

If I had the fingerprint cards, I would have probably done it myself and would have sent in 3-4 copies of the cards so the FBI could take prints from any one of the cards if a certain print was not legible (unless of course you get it wrong on all 4!). You can look at some youtube videos for assistance on how to go about the procedure if you do want to do it yourself.


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks Rahul.
I took 3-4 colour prints of FD-258 and check video on youtube how to roll fingerprint.
What did you fill in below blocks? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

1) What do we fill in the block "ORI"?
2) What do we fill in the block "EMPLOYER AND ADDRESS"?
3) What do we fill in the block "REASON FINGERPRINTED"?
4) What do we fill in the block "RESIDENCE OF PERSON FINGERPRINTED"? - Is it the full address?
5) Signature of the person fingerprinted?
6) Would it be fine if i pay $36 (18+18, for both of us) rather then $18 each?

What should i fill in below block? Would it be fine if it is written by hand?

ALIASES AKA
CITIZENSHIP CTZ
YOUR NO. OCA
FBI NO. FBI
ARMED FORCES NO. MNU
SOCIAL SECURITY NO. SOC
MISCELLANEOUS NO. MNU


----------



## Murali_D (Dec 10, 2013)

Dear EasyBoy,

I am just seeing my Finger Print card and replying you.

1) What do we fill in the block "ORI"? - Leave empty

2) What do we fill in the block "EMPLOYER AND ADDRESS"?

Leave empty (But for me they have given police stamp in the bottom of card)

3) What do we fill in the block "REASON FINGERPRINTED"?

Australia Immigration

4) What do we fill in the block "RESIDENCE OF PERSON FINGERPRINTED"? - Is it the 
full address?

Yes. it is ur full address.


5) Signature of the person fingerprinted?

Your Signature


6) Would it be fine if i pay $36 (18+18, for both of us) rather then $18 each?

Send credit card details. they will charge based on your fingerprint card.


What should i fill in below block? Would it be fine if it is written by hand?

ALIASES AKA - Leave empty

CITIZENSHIP CTZ - INDIA

YOUR NO. OCA - Leave empty

FBI NO. FBI - Leave empty

ARMED FORCES NO. MNU - Leave empty

SOCIAL SECURITY NO. SOC - If you have ssn write here

MISCELLANEOUS NO. MNU[/QUOTE]- Leave empty


For question number 2 please check with others who did own.


Thank you.


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks a lot Murali.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't think color print is important; I don't recall anything colored on the FD-258. The paper is the important bit. The FD-258 comes on a thicker than normal paper.


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

Just one quick question,

I would like to pay for my wife's PCC as well through my credit card, so can i just stat total amount to be billed to be credit card = $36 ?
( 2 x $18 US Dollars Per Request)

Do i need to any extra letter mentioning i am paying for my wife's PCC as well?


----------



## ts2a (Oct 27, 2013)

I finally got my US PCC on the 8th. Here is my experience:

Started off by calling a few Fingerprint agents in Delhi and Lucknow. They all quoted 10-12K (including Courier charges) for doing fingerprints for me and my wife. Since it seemed exorbitant, I decided to explore other options. 

So I went to the market, got a ‘Faber Castel’ stamp pad and tried to do it, but the issue was that the ink was so thin that the prints weren’t very legible. Then I went to the local Registry Office and talked to a clerk there who did the fingerprints. He agreed to help and got his stamp pad out. We tried to do it a few times but the impressions were not legible again, so I thanked him and moved on. Next I went to the district court in my city. I enquired from a few people and was able to get contacts of a few ‘fingerprint experts’. I called them, but only to find out that they were experts in comparing the fingerprints and not actually taking them! One of them claimed he could do it but when I enquired what ink he would use, he said it would be the regular stamp pad. So I decided not to trouble him.

After that I went to the Police Headquarters and found that they have a forensic cell near the DM’s office. I went to the forensic cell and on talking to them I realized that they had the proper ink and knew of the correct techniques to do it. However they refused to do it and asked me to get a written permission from the SSP first. 

I Didn’t want to get into bureaucratic parleys and pleadings so I decided to do it on my own one more time!

Here are the things that I gathered:
1.	20 print outs of the FD-258 card on Executive Bond paper
2.	Got a bowl of black printing ink from a printing press in my neighborhood
3.	Purchased a good quality painting roller from a paint shop (cost - INR 120)
4.	Borrowed a steel plate from my mom

I then watched the you tube video on taking fingerprints (someone had posted the link earlier) very thoroughly and started doing the prints. I dipped the roller in ink and rolled it on the steel plate. Made sure that the ink on the plate was thick and near dry. Took ink on my fingers from the plate and very gently rolled it on the paper. To my surprise, the prints started coming out beautifully!! I had to use a couple of re-tabs for a few fingers but within a matter of 2 hours I was able to get 2 sets of fingerprints for my wife and me.

Went to the DTDC shop in my area and asked for the price, they quoted INR 3000. I then went to a local courier and he charged INR 1500 for the same DTDC courier! I got a tracking number from the courier guy and my courier was delivered on the 7th day.

I had to call the FBI folks a couple of times to check the status etc. and I received it 3 weeks after they dispatched it. Overall the process took a little over 10 weeks.

Hope this helps the people who are trying to do it at home!


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Did you ask them to mail it to your India address or some address in USA? Also, how long did they take to dispatch the results once they charged your card (if you provided credit card details for the process)? My cc was charged on 31st Jan but my brother hasn't yet received the results in his house in Texas. I'm eager to get them quickly since my CO asked for medical and PCC on 20th Jan and my 28 day deadline ends around 17th Feb. My agent has uploaded my communication with FBI and also the credit card charge to the website (since things are beyond my control at this stage) but it would be great if I could just upload the PCC results by the deadline given to me.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

ts2a said:


> I finally got my US PCC on the 8th. Here is my experience:
> 
> Started off by calling a few Fingerprint agents in Delhi and Lucknow. They all quoted 10-12K (including Courier charges) for doing fingerprints for me and my wife. Since it seemed exorbitant, I decided to explore other options.
> 
> ...


Congrats on getting the clearance . I understand the joy of DIY's . But you spent some serious time in getting the fingerprints .

Regards 
PD


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

When you are writing to the FBI to check for a status, or calling them to get an update, what is the information that you need to give them?


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

That what i received;

Thank you for your inquiry,

"Unfortunately, we were unable to locate your information.The current processing time is approximately 8-10 weeks from the date your information is received in the processing area. Please allow 6-7 weeks for your information to complete the security phase and be available for a status check.

Please be sure to supply your full name and address when requesting a status update."

Hope that helps.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

EasyBoy said:


> That what i received;
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry,
> 
> ...


Thank you EasyBoy! Looks like they would not be able to address any queries for about 6 weeks after the finger prints reach them! :/

What ID did you send it to by the way?


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

[email protected]


----------



## lv1982 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey Buddy,
I'm in the same exact boat. 
The scenario you mentioned below helped me a lot.

I was hoping you could help me out with an even detailed description.

This is what i was planning on doing.

STEP 1 
Download and Print the FD 258 form
(Why did you get 20, would just 1 suffice?)
(As per the, Character requirements document for the United states,
*Provide: 
a covering letter, 
a set of both rolled/inked and plain fingerprint impressions placed on a 
standard paper fingerprint card, 
satisfactory proof of identity, 
consisting of full name, 
date and place of birth, 
postal address for return of results.*
Does this mean, you actually sent 2 FD 258 forms, One rolled/inked and one plain?)

STEP 2
Go to the local police station and get my finger prints done
(Pay/Bribe then whatever to get this done quickly, since i need to apply before this year's quota closes, by June 2014)

STEP 3 
Courier the FD 258 form to the following address,
FBI CJIS Division – Record Request,
1000 Custer Hollow Road Clarksburg, 
WV 26306
(Would that be the correct address?)

STEP 4
What did you include in the courier as payment to the FBI, for them to courier the results back to India, as in a Demand Draft, and made out to who exactly?

Would highly appreciate your answers regarding this.

Thank You




ts2a said:


> I finally got my US PCC on the 8th. Here is my experience:
> 
> Started off by calling a few Fingerprint agents in Delhi and Lucknow. They all quoted 10-12K (including Courier charges) for doing fingerprints for me and my wife. Since it seemed exorbitant, I decided to explore other options.
> 
> ...


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Is this required for stay < 1 year? I stayed in US from Nov 2007 to Sep 2008.


----------



## rahul777777 (Dec 1, 2013)

All the best


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

STEP 3 
Courier the FD 258 form to the following address,
FBI CJIS Division – Record Request,
1000 Custer Hollow Road Clarksburg, 
WV 26306
(Would that be the correct address?)

*Yes, That's correct address. *

STEP 4
What did you include in the courier as payment to the FBI, for them to courier the results back to India, as in a Demand Draft, and made out to who exactly?

*Money order or certified check for $18 U.S. dollars made payable to the Treasury of the United States. Please be sure to sign where required*.

Would highly appreciate your answers regarding this.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

bond_bhai said:


> Is this required for stay < 1 year? I stayed in US from Nov 2007 to Sep 2008.


No. Only for those countries where you have stayed for an year or more!


----------



## lv1982 (Feb 11, 2014)

EasyBoy said:


> STEP 3
> Courier the FD 258 form to the following address,
> FBI CJIS Division – Record Request,
> 1000 Custer Hollow Road Clarksburg,
> ...


Thanks Buddy


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

I need to get my federal and local police check (ohio) from USA. I have stayed there close to 6 years. I found a lot of information on getting the FBI police clearance, but could someone guide me on how I could get my local/state police clearance from Ohio,USA?

I would really appreciate some pointers in this matter


----------



## lv1982 (Feb 11, 2014)

No Idea buddy, but is this mandatory? To get the local state check?

Because the DBIP website says it just needs the FBI PCC.




santoshpatil said:


> I need to get my federal and local police check (ohio) from USA. I have stayed there close to 6 years. I found a lot of information on getting the FBI police clearance, but could someone guide me on how I could get my local/state police clearance from Ohio,USA?
> 
> I would really appreciate some pointers in this matter


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

lv1982 said:


> No Idea buddy, but is this mandatory? To get the local state check? Because the DBIP website says it just needs the FBI PCC.


It is if you're currently living in the US.


----------



## lv1982 (Feb 11, 2014)

aah got it, thanks 



ozbound12 said:


> It is if you're currently living in the US.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

santoshpatil said:


> I need to get my federal and local police check (ohio) from USA. I have stayed there close to 6 years. I found a lot of information on getting the FBI police clearance, but could someone guide me on how I could get my local/state police clearance from Ohio,USA?
> 
> I would really appreciate some pointers in this matter


Info here: http://www.ohioattorneygeneral.gov/Business/Services-for-Business/Webcheck

You'll need to attend your local fingerprinting centre - a list of sites is available on that site.


----------



## Raghav1983 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello - when they send the letter from US, is it a normal post ? Can anyone collect the same ?


----------



## Murali_D (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi they will send you letter after 11 days from the date of credit card charge.it is normal post only. If you would have given India address, it may take 2 to 4 weeks
Thanks
Murali





Raghav1983 said:


> Hello - when they send the letter from US, is it a normal post ? Can anyone collect the same ?


----------



## Raghav1983 (Apr 14, 2014)

Murali_D said:


> Hi they will send you letter after 11 days from the date of credit card charge.it is normal post only. If you would have given India address, it may take 2 to 4 weeks
> Thanks
> Murali



Thanks Murali !
Will wait then.
My situation:
My CC was charged on 6th June, have given India address.
Have not received anything yet.


----------



## Murali_D (Dec 10, 2013)

My Situation was also same Raghav. It took 40 days for me to get FBI certificate after credit card charge. What happened was the first one sent by FBI was lost somewhere. (Only God knows where it gone). Then I called them and faxed my letter with all details in it. Then again they resent my FBI Certificate and I got in 15 days.


I guess you may need to talk to customer support and follow their instructions. some time they may ask you to fax letter if you do not get the certificate in 2 to 3 weeks.

Regards
Murali.




Raghav1983 said:


> Thanks Murali !
> Will wait then.
> My situation:
> My CC was charged on 6th June, have given India address.
> Have not received anything yet.


----------



## sundaramt (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi,

I have applied for PR under 189 two weeks before. I stayed in US for 4 years in last 10 years, I am going to apply for FBI clearance from India. I have few queries. Hope experts in this forum can clarify.

1) I don't have US credit Card for payment. Can I use Indian credit card or is there any other payment options
2) If CO is allocated before I get USA police clearance, will they wait till I submit my USA PCC or is there a chance of rejection of my visa?

Thanks
Sundar


----------



## Murali_D (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Sundar,

You can use Indian credit card visa or master card for payment.

CO will wait until you get FBI certificate. For me they waited for more than 4 months after my medicals.

I applied after my medicals only which means after six months of case officer allocated.



Regards
Murali.





sundaramt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for PR under 189 two weeks before. I stayed in US for 4 years in last 10 years, I am going to apply for FBI clearance from India. I have few queries. Hope experts in this forum can clarify.
> 
> ...


----------



## sundaramt (Jul 8, 2014)

Murali_D said:


> Hi Sundar,
> 
> You can use Indian credit card visa or master card for payment.
> 
> ...


Hi Murali,

Thanks for the reply. I am relieved now. could you pls let me know where did you get your Fingerprints and medicals done in chennai?


----------



## Murali_D (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Sundar,

You can get it done from Santhome crime branch chennai. Just take 3 or 4 identification and any email related to immigration process.

And also buy the two finger print board paper from Adaya Xerox which is available there only as far as I know.

There is one gentleman in the office who will handle smoothly your fingerprint.

Go at sharp 10 at office because you will need to go again to near US Embassy to pay the fees in SBI bank. So that it will take lot of time. Go by two wheeler only , do not go by bus or car both will consume lot of time and you will miss the process of fingerprint on same day.

Regards
Murali.





sundaramt said:


> Hi Murali,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I am relieved now. could you pls let me know where did you get your Fingerprints and medicals done in chennai?


----------



## sundaramt (Jul 8, 2014)

Murali_D said:


> Hi Sundar,
> 
> You can get it done from Santhome crime branch chennai. Just take 3 or 4 identification and any email related to immigration process.
> 
> ...


Hi Murali,
I have included my wife and 2.5 years old daughter in my application. I believe I need to take finger prints only for myself and my wife. Only medicals needs to be done for my daughter. Is this correct?

I went thru the finger print process checklist. For each applicant, I need to take 2 two fingerprints one is inked and other one is plain, right?

Thanks


----------



## sundaramt (Jul 8, 2014)

sundaramt said:


> Hi Murali,
> I have included my wife and 2.5 years old daughter in my application. I believe I need to take finger prints only for myself and my wife. Only medicals needs to be done for my daughter. Is this correct?
> 
> I went thru the finger print process checklist. For each applicant, I need to take 2 two fingerprints one is inked and other one is plain, right?
> ...



Hi,

I am going to take fingerprint today for myself and my spouse and send for FBI. Could someone clarify sending the below documents are sufficient?

1) applicant information form (1 for myself and 1 for my spouse)
2) Fingerprint cards (1 for myself and 1 for my spouse)
3) Credit card payment (1 covers the cost for both)

In addition to this do i need to give id proof or india/Last US stay address proofs?

Thanks
Sundar.


----------



## Tejas_LCA (Oct 16, 2012)

whatdoumean said:


> 1. Follow these instructions:
> FBI — Submitting a Criminal History Summary to the FBI
> 
> 2. No need for a self addressed envelope.
> ...


Can you please share from where you got electronic finger printing done?


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

Murali_D said:


> My Situation was also same Raghav. It took 40 days for me to get FBI certificate after credit card charge. What happened was the first one sent by FBI was lost somewhere. (Only God knows where it gone). Then I called them and faxed my letter with all details in it. Then again they resent my FBI Certificate and I got in 15 days.
> 
> 
> I guess you may need to talk to customer support and follow their instructions. some time they may ask you to fax letter if you do not get the certificate in 2 to 3 weeks.
> ...


Hi,

Can you tell me which number should I call?
Also, there is no reference number or tracking ID for the application, so what info do I give them over the phone to know the status of my application?

Thanks.


----------



## Raghav1983 (Apr 14, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you tell me which number should I call?
> Also, there is no reference number or tracking ID for the application, so what info do I give them over the phone to know the status of my application?
> ...


You can mail to this mail id and check ...
[email protected]


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

Raghav1983 said:


> You can mail to this mail id and check ...
> [email protected]


Thanks


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

I am in USA since July 2013 on L1 visa. I will be leaving in October 2014.
Do I need to do Local Police check or just Fereal Check?

Thanks!


----------



## techie_po (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I think I saw an youtube video on how to take fingerprints yourself on this forum but unable to find it now. Can someone bump me that post with the link and any addl. information.


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

Folks, 

Does the document request letter specifically calls out that applicant needs police clearance certificate from USA? I stayed in USA for around 10 months and then visited couple of times on business visa. Do these 1/2 week visits on business visa classify as "stay"? CO has just said evidence of character in document request letter.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

any one from Pune got their finger prints scanned already? Need it for applying USA PCC.

Just called up FORENSIC SERVICES INDIA LLP in Dhanakawadi. They are charging a whopping 4500 INR per person just for the fingerprint scanning.


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Mates,

How much time does it take to get the FBI clearance these days when applying from US?
My documents reached FBI on Aug 28th.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

Who are the best people to contact for fingerprints for usa pcc? 
Autorised genuine cheap and Best

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Expat Forum


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

abhifirewall said:


> Mates,
> 
> How much time does it take to get the FBI clearance these days when applying from US?
> My documents reached FBI on Aug 28th.


It will take about a month.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

Hello Forum Members,

For USA PCC Application , I have got our fingerprints scanned on FD-258 form by a technician. Now I am in a process of sending this to USA as a part of USA PCC Certificate application.

My questions are –

1> While filling the I-783 document (application form) what should I select as REASON OF REQUEST? I feel both the options A> Live, work, or travel in a foreign country & B>Other are acceptable. Can you tell me which one of these two should I select?

2> Should the checklist document (I-785) also be shipped to the FBI? If yes, Should I print two copies of it, one each for me and my spouse? 

3> Also for Credit card payment form (I-786), Should I print & fill two forms (One each for both of us)? I cannot figure out a way to add details of both of us in a single I-786 card and hence confused.


Can anyone please help me create a proper set of documents which becomes ready-to-ship to FBI?


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi All,

I had applied for FBI PCC last year and got the letter (Dated Jan 10th 2014). I couldnt apply for the visa last time as I was rejected by Victoria in Feb 2014. Now I might get the invite this week (NSW SS). Can I use this PCC while lodging the visa?

I again applied for FBI PCC last month but today found out that the finger prints were illegible and hence my request for New PCC from FBI was rejected. Please let me know if I can still use the earlier PCC dated Jan 2014 and whether it will affect my first entry date. I lived in the US between 2006-2010 and have not travelled after that..Much appreciated!


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Melbound said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied for FBI PCC last year and got the letter (Dated Jan 10th 2014). I couldnt apply for the visa last time as I was rejected by Victoria in Feb 2014. Now I might get the invite this week (NSW SS). Can I use this PCC while lodging the visa?
> 
> I again applied for FBI PCC last month but today found out that the finger prints were illegible and hence my request for New PCC from FBI was rejected. Please let me know if I can still use the earlier PCC dated Jan 2014 and whether it will affect my first entry date. I lived in the US between 2006-2010 and have not travelled after that..Much appreciated!


You can definitely use that PCC but it could affect your initial entry date. It depends on Case officer's discretion.


----------



## techie_po (Jul 29, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> Who are the best people to contact for fingerprints for usa pcc?
> Autorised genuine cheap and Best
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Expat Forum


You may noit be able to find anyone doing the fingerprinting for cheap in India. By lookin at various posts in forums, I can say it starts from 4k+. You might want to check with local Police Station in Pune to see if this cna be done by them or any other office in Pune itself. 

Or, look at the youtube video, practice and try doing it at home. It is going to take time but then it is cheap, and best (depends on your satisfaction levels).

Hope it makes sense.


----------



## techie_po (Jul 29, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> Hello Forum Members,
> 
> For USA PCC Application , I have got our fingerprints scanned on FD-258 form by a technician. Now I am in a process of sending this to USA as a part of USA PCC Certificate application.
> 
> ...


My take on this.....

Chill and don't be too anxious.

Go through the checklist and prepare two sets of all docs mentioned (one for you and other for your spouse)-> it means you've to fill 2 credit card forms.

If you're doing it for immigration then "live and work" is what you're looking for.


----------



## redgrape (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi everybody, 
i was thinking about using a US mail forwarding service (they provide you with a US based mail address) to receive the FBI clearance via USPS and have it forward overseas using Fedex/DHL...
Anyone with similar experience?


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Anyone recently received USA PCC?
My application is still under processing after almost 4 weeks and now their site is updated with a new note that it will take 8-10 weeks for processing instead of 30 calendar days originally posted due to a new system they installed recently. 
This is the only document left for my visa grant and desperately awaiting it.


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> Anyone recently received USA PCC?
> My application is still under processing after almost 4 weeks and now their site is updated with a new note that it will take 8-10 weeks for processing instead of 30 calendar days originally posted due to a new system they installed recently.
> This is the only document left for my visa grant and desperately awaiting it.


I applied last week.
Damn! this is not encouraging.

For me also only USA PCC is pending.

Can someone confirm f I get Local PCC (from the state I lived - Georgia) will that work, instead of FBI PCC?


----------



## techie_po (Jul 29, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> I applied last week.
> Damn! this is not encouraging.
> 
> For me also only USA PCC is pending.
> ...


FBI PCC is the critical document in case you've been in US for a period >12 months. I'm also looking forward for this document and the new notification on FBI website is not encouraging. But, I know a few people in my circle who applied for PR in 2009-10 and FBI PCC took >10-12 months during that time, so people used to wait for the document keeping fingers crossed. I think this is the only option available since it is outside our control now.


----------



## techie_po (Jul 29, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> Anyone recently received USA PCC?
> My application is still under processing after almost 4 weeks and now their site is updated with a new note that it will take 8-10 weeks for processing instead of 30 calendar days originally posted due to a new system they installed recently.
> This is the only document left for my visa grant and desperately awaiting it.


If you can update us on the forum once you receive your PCC, that'll be appreciated. I've seen a few posts the card gets charged within 4 weeks, so if you get to see the transaction, it will be a good news for you (though I know their site now talks about 8-10 weeks lead time).


----------



## redgrape (Oct 31, 2013)

techie_po said:


> If you can update us on the forum once you receive your PCC, that'll be appreciated. I've seen a few posts the card gets charged within 4 weeks, so if you get to see the transaction, it will be a good news for you (though I know their site now talks about 8-10 weeks lead time).


i have also sent my application for FBI PCC by post yesterday, lets please inform each other in case of updates...


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

redgrape said:


> i have also sent my application for FBI PCC by post yesterday, lets please inform each other in case of updates...


That will be great. Let's do that.


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

techie_po said:


> FBI PCC is the critical document in case you've been in US for a period >12 months. I'm also looking forward for this document and the new notification on FBI website is not encouraging. But, I know a few people in my circle who applied for PR in 2009-10 and FBI PCC took >10-12 months during that time, so people used to wait for the document keeping fingers crossed. I think this is the only option available since it is outside our control now.


Do you know if DBIP ask for Local/State PCC for USA, if you have stayed in US for more than 12 months? Have you heard or know if anyone was asked for this in addition to Federal PCC?

Thanks


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

techie_po said:


> If you can update us on the forum once you receive your PCC, that'll be appreciated. I've seen a few posts the card gets charged within 4 weeks, so if you get to see the transaction, it will be a good news for you (though I know their site now talks about 8-10 weeks lead time).


Will definitely post here. I called last them week and they said that they can see my application in the system and it will take 8-10 weeks from last week. It already been 4 weeks since my application is with them. I hope they dont take that long.


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> Will definitely post here. I called last them week and they said that they can see my application in the system and it will take 8-10 weeks from last week. It already been 4 weeks since my application is with them. I hope they dont take that long.



Hello Abhi,

Are you also getting a State(Local) PCC, from the State you are in the USA now?
Is that also needed along with Federal PCC?


----------



## redgrape (Oct 31, 2013)

raylangivens said:


> Hello Abhi,
> 
> Are you also getting a State(Local) PCC, from the State you are in the USA now?
> Is that also needed along with Federal PCC?


Hi abhifirewall, was your credit card charged already?
Hi raylangivens, state PCC is needed in addition to FBI PCC if you are still residing in the US. If you have already left the US then only FBI PCC is needed. It can not be replaced with a state PCC...


----------



## Applicant (Sep 22, 2014)

I have few questions regarding the US PCC. I have received an invitation but no case officer is assigned yet. Here are my questions --

1>> I am yet to go to the local police station in Aus for the fingerprinting with the FD-258 form. I wanted to know if the form FD-258 printed on regular A4 size would suffice or does it need to be printed on some special paper ? 

2>> Does the Aus police officer post the documents (Fingerprint form DS 258, Credit Card Payment form, Application Form I-783) or do I have to post it by myself ?

3>> What form of supporting documents does the Australia Case Officer accept ? Softcopy (sent through e-mail) or hardcopy (sent through post) ?

4>> If I have to post the documents by myself, which Australian reliable postal service should I use ?

All are welcome to throw some light on my questions and guide me. Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Applicant


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

Applicant said:


> I have few questions regarding the US PCC. I have received an invitation but no case officer is assigned yet. Here are my questions --
> 
> 1>> I am yet to go to the local police station in Aus for the fingerprinting with the FD-258 form. I wanted to know if the form FD-258 printed on regular A4 size would suffice or does it need to be printed on some special paper ?
> 
> ...


1. A4 is good

2. You have to mail it

3. Color Scan of hard copy. _Not sure if FBI sends softcopy_

4. FedEX (but that won't matter as long as you can track it)


----------



## Applicant (Sep 22, 2014)

Applicant said:


> I have few questions regarding the US PCC. I have received an invitation but no case officer is assigned yet. Here are my questions --
> 
> 1>> I am yet to go to the local police station in Aus for the fingerprinting with the FD-258 form. I wanted to know if the form FD-258 printed on regular A4 size would suffice or does it need to be printed on some special paper ?
> 
> ...





raylangivens said:


> 1. A4 is good
> 
> 2. You have to mail it
> 
> ...




Thank you so much *raylangivens*. I much appreciate it ! 

Regards,
*Applicant*


----------



## techie_po (Jul 29, 2014)

Applicant said:


> Thank you so much *raylangivens*. I much appreciate it !
> 
> Regards,
> *Applicant*


Just to add on pt.2.

They post it themselves so you will need to have a pre-paid evelope (A4 size or greater) ready with you. I'd appeared at North Ryde, and that's what I was asked for. I still see a few posts where local Police Station asked the applicant to mail it themsleves but it didn't happen with me. So, better be safe than sorry. Go fully prepared. 

PS: The story behind A4 size is that I had relatively small sized envelope than A4 during my first visit and was told to get a bigger once since the fingerprint card can't be folded and needs atleast an envelope with size as I mentioned.


----------



## Tejas_LCA (Oct 16, 2012)

techie_po said:


> If you can update us on the forum once you receive your PCC, that'll be appreciated. I've seen a few posts the card gets charged within 4 weeks, so if you get to see the transaction, it will be a good news for you (though I know their site now talks about 8-10 weeks lead time).


My application reached FBI on 20th August and I received my clearance last Friday.


----------



## rishisuri (Aug 18, 2014)

My documents were received at FBI on 27th of August and as of 19th September i could see that the money for processing has been debited from my credit card account.

What i did was have asked my reports to be sent to my friends address in USA. Any thoughts by when can i expect the reports?


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

redgrape said:


> Hi abhifirewall, was your credit card charged already?
> Hi raylangivens, state PCC is needed in addition to FBI PCC if you are still residing in the US. If you have already left the US then only FBI PCC is needed. It can not be replaced with a state PCC...


Hi,

I have sent a money order and its not yet been cashed. Not sure now how long they will take.


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Tejas_LCA said:


> My application reached FBI on 20th August and I received my clearance last Friday.


Thats great news. Looks like they took around 30 days


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

rishisuri said:


> My documents were received at FBI on 27th of August and as of 19th September i could see that the money for processing has been debited from my credit card account.
> 
> What i did was have asked my reports to be sent to my friends address in USA. Any thoughts by when can i expect the reports?


Thats good to hear. Do post here when you receive the reports.


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Tejas_LCA said:


> My application reached FBI on 20th August and I received my clearance last Friday.


Hi Tejas,

Any idea when your account was deducted with the charge for clearance?


----------



## Applicant (Sep 22, 2014)

techie_po said:


> Just to add on pt.2.
> 
> They post it themselves so you will need to have a pre-paid evelope (A4 size or greater) ready with you. I'd appeared at North Ryde, and that's what I was asked for. I still see a few posts where local Police Station asked the applicant to mail it themsleves but it didn't happen with me. So, better be safe than sorry. Go fully prepared.
> 
> PS: The story behind A4 size is that I had relatively small sized envelope than A4 during my first visit and was told to get a bigger once since the fingerprint card can't be folded and needs atleast an envelope with size as I mentioned.




Thank you *techie_po*

I went to police station today for fingerprinting and they asked me to mail it myself. Will be mailing all the necessary docs later today.

I guess diff police stations follow diff process. Also, they did not charge me anything for fingerprintng service as I had taken along the fingerprinting card. 

- *Applicant*


----------



## techie_po (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi Applicant,


That's good. Can I ask which Police Station did you visit and from where did you get the card. One of my friends will be filing PCC soon, and the information on the card can help him.


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

Tejas_LCA said:


> My application reached FBI on 20th August and I received my clearance last Friday.


Congrats!
That was quick, just 5 weeks.
Their website now says 8-10 weeks.

Btw, did you get a softcopy in your email? Or just a hard copy by Post?


----------



## Applicant (Sep 22, 2014)

techie_po said:


> Hi Applicant,
> 
> 
> That's good. Can I ask which Police Station did you visit and from where did you get the card. One of my friends will be filing PCC soon, and the information on the card can help him.


 Techie_po - I just downloaded the form from FBI website along with my passport and had gone to the Rollingstone Police Station, Townsville. QLD


----------



## techie_po (Jul 29, 2014)

Applicant said:


> Techie_po - I just downloaded the form from FBI website along with my passport and had gone to the Rollingstone Police Station, Townsville. QLD


Hmm....I did the same but here they didn't accept the paper cpy and used their own stock card. But, it's good for you there in QLD.


----------



## Tejas_LCA (Oct 16, 2012)

abhifirewall said:


> Hi Tejas,
> 
> Any idea when your account was deducted with the charge for clearance?


around a week ago 12th Sep.


----------



## Tejas_LCA (Oct 16, 2012)

raylangivens said:


> Congrats!
> That was quick, just 5 weeks.
> Their website now says 8-10 weeks.
> 
> Btw, did you get a softcopy in your email? Or just a hard copy by Post?


Hard copy in mail. I gave my cousin's address in US for the report to be dispatched to.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

Getting USA PCC in 4 weeks is indeed a positive sign
Adding 2 more weeks for receiving PCC back to indian address would still make it six weeks.. not bad either


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

Is there a way to track at what stage our PCC application has reached on FBI /CJIS website?


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi,

I have sent the finger scan card, supporting documents and credit card form to FBI through FedEx from Bangalore. It has been delivered on 9-Sep-2014 as per the FedEx tracking record. Still, the money has not been debited from my credit card. 

I would appreciate if someone let me know how long it will take for them to debit money after receiving the courier and how long it take to send the results to India?

Thanks in advance.

-Husain


----------



## avirup_d82 (Aug 14, 2014)

My requets reached FBI on 20th August, credit card was charged on 17th Sept 2014. Yesterday I called FBI customer service, and they said they havent even run my prints yet. The guy said 2 more weeks to mail it out, probably . I gave my friends address in US. My CO is waiting for this last piece of document. Waiting is killing!! I saw someone with the same date of request, already receiving his/her PCC. Wonder why mine got delayed!!


----------



## avirup_d82 (Aug 14, 2014)

Called FBI Customer service yet again today...still 'In Process'!! arghhh!!


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

avirup_d82 said:


> Called FBI Customer service yet again today...still 'In Process'!! arghhh!!


I called them yesterday too. Money order was cashed on September 23rd. My docs reached them on Aug 28th. The guy said it will take another 4 weeks for processing.


----------



## avirup_d82 (Aug 14, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> Is there a way to track at what stage our PCC application has reached on FBI /CJIS website?


As far as I know, the only way to know the status is to call up their customer service. They should have an online way of knowing the current status. Even our Indian Police verification has a way of getting status through sms (at least hyderabad police has). Although its not always very up to date ..


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

avirup_d82 said:


> Called FBI Customer service yet again today...still 'In Process'!! arghhh!!



Hi,

I am also planning on calling the FBI tomorrow.
Can you tell me what details do they ask over the phone to verify that my application 'is received' or is 'In Process'?


----------



## techie_po (Jul 29, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also planning on calling the FBI tomorrow.
> Can you tell me what details do they ask over the phone to verify that my application 'is received' or is 'In Process'?


Name & Address only. But, do have the passport# handy.


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

I called them again today. They mentioned that they have all the required details and the payment is also done. The application is waiting to be picked up. Also they mentioned that they are facing even more delays now due to the new system installation and now it can take upto 12 weeks. 
This wait is killing and the only hurdle for my PR grant 

Did anyone else got their US PCC recently? Do let us know when you applied and how long it took.


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Anyone got their US PCC recently?


----------



## rs903 (Sep 20, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> Anyone got their US PCC recently?


I got mine & my wife's USA PCC in August end. My credit card was charged after exactly 4 weeks and i received the letter in the next 3 weeks.


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

rs903 said:


> I got mine & my wife's USA PCC in August end. My credit card was charged after exactly 4 weeks and i received the letter in the next 3 weeks.


Thanks mate.
In September these guys installed a new system and now the processing time is 12 weeks. They cashed in about 4 weeks but after that the application is waiting to be processed.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

New system is always meant to be improving productivity


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

podigeo said:


> New system is always meant to be improving productivity


You are right. The lady on the call said rightly though that - they installed new system but in the beginning of everything we face difficulties but we are doing this to improve our service.

Unfortunately after my application reached them they had to install this 

Now my PR grant is stuck only for this document.


----------



## techie_po (Jul 29, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> You are right. The lady on the call said rightly though that - they installed new system but in the beginning of everything we face difficulties but we are doing this to improve our service.
> 
> Unfortunately after my application reached them they had to install this
> 
> Now my PR grant is stuck only for this document.


Same here. I see that my card was charged yesterday i.e. in about 3 weeks from when they received the documents. But, got the update that it will take around 12 weeks end-to-end, so I think I need to wait for another 8-9 weeks to get the letter in hand, or may be more. Sad situation but can't help.


----------



## dineshb (Jul 4, 2013)

I am also waiting for this. I sent my fingerprint card on 7th aug and my credit card was charged on 11th sep and since then waiting. What number did you guys called up to find the status.

Thx
Br


----------



## new2melbourne (Mar 19, 2014)

I am also waiting like you folks, Document reached them on 3rd September 2014 and credit card charged on 20th September 2014 
You can call +1 304 625 5590


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

My docs reached them on 28th Aug. Card charged on 23rd Sept. 
I called them last week and was told it will take around 12 weeks.


----------



## dineshb (Jul 4, 2013)

Is it like 12 weeks from date of receipt or 12 weeks from credit card charge date? I suppose that total time is 12 weeks from date of delivery and additional 2 to 3 weeks for usps.

Pl share what you guys think

Br


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

12 weeks from date of receipt and additional time for delivery. This is what the customer rep told. She also said that 12 weeks is the maximum time. Its also possible to process the application before that.


----------



## bdabu (Oct 15, 2014)

Tejas_LCA said:


> Hard copy in mail. I gave my cousin's address in US for the report to be dispatched to.


Hi Tejas,
Does the report tell the country name where you are migrating to (like Australia)? Or it doesn't mention about the country name for which you are asking this report.

Thanks


----------



## dineshb (Jul 4, 2013)

I do not think so that country name is mentioned. I got the pcc from several countries and they just mentioned your cleareance w.r.t that country and they do not care about for which purpose you are using this. Pl let me know if you guys have different opinion.

Br


----------



## techie_po (Jul 29, 2014)

bdabu said:


> Hi Tejas,
> Does the report tell the country name where you are migrating to (like Australia)? Or it doesn't mention about the country name for which you are asking this report.
> 
> Thanks


I'm yet to receive US PCC, so can't comment but Indian PCC does mention the country name. I'd to do Australian PCC as well, and htey didn't mention it. So, it might depend.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

techie_po said:


> I'm yet to receive US PCC, so can't comment but Indian PCC does mention the country name. I'd to do Australian PCC as well, and htey didn't mention it. So, it might depend.


The U.S. PCC is just a letter on DOJ/FBI letterhead stating that you have no arrest record.


----------



## dineshb (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi guys,

Any update on US PCC from anybody in this forum.

Br


----------



## techie_po (Jul 29, 2014)

dineshb said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any update on US PCC from anybody in this forum.
> 
> Br


I'd called on Friday and got the response that they are still facing delays in processing of the applications and the current processing time is 12+ weeks from the day they receive the application. They receive such applications from across the globe, so can empathize somewhat. My card was charged in October first week, so keeping my fingers crossed. 

When did you send your application & has your card been charged? Also, did you try to get in touch with them?


----------



## dineshb (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi,

Thx for the update. I had sent my application on aug 5 and received on aug 9. My card was charged on sep 5. Since then I am waiting for the update. I have not contacted them yet as it is still not 12 weeks yet.

Br


----------



## redgrape (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi All,
My application was received on September 23rd but my card was not charged yet. Anyone who submitted his application after and got his card charged already?


----------



## techie_po (Jul 29, 2014)

dineshb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thx for the update. I had sent my application on aug 5 and received on aug 9. My card was charged on sep 5. Since then I am waiting for the update. I have not contacted them yet as it is still not 12 weeks yet.
> 
> Br


Hmm....I recommend you to check with them now. You can mail them at


> liaison [at] leo [dot]gov


 You have to give your name, passport#, dob, and address so as they can identify the application in the system. 

Your application should have been at top of the list by now. All the best.


----------



## dineshb (Jul 4, 2013)

From where did you get this email id. I have gone fbi site several times to look for contact email id but could not do thst.

Br


----------



## techie_po (Jul 29, 2014)

dineshb said:


> From where did you get this email id. I have gone fbi site several times to look for contact email id but could not do thst.
> 
> Br


Check #11



> FBI — Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## dineshb (Jul 4, 2013)

Thx buddy. I have sent a request just now for update to this email id. Will update u if I get any response.

Br


----------



## techie_po (Jul 29, 2014)

dineshb said:


> Thx buddy. I have sent a request just now for update to this email id. Will update u if I get any response.
> 
> Br


That's great. They usually reply within 3 days. All the best again. I wish that you get the news of your PCC already dispatched


----------



## dineshb (Jul 4, 2013)

Thx. I am hoping for earliest closure of this requirement.

Br


----------



## bdabu (Oct 15, 2014)

dineshb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thx for the update. I had sent my application on aug 5 and received on aug 9. My card was charged on sep 5. Since then I am waiting for the update. I have not contacted them yet as it is still not 12 weeks yet.
> 
> Br


Hello,
I am at the same boat buddy. Mine was received on 26th August. Please keep us updated once you receive your FBI PCC. And which country did you mention for the the report to be sent to?


----------



## redgrape (Oct 31, 2013)

redgrape said:


> Hi All,
> My application was received on September 23rd but my card was not charged yet. Anyone who submitted his application after and got his card charged already?


my card was just charged! after about 4 weeks from receiving the application... will keep you posted guys


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

I called them last week and they said to call around the 10th week to check. My appl reached on aug 28 and card was charged on Sept 23. They are giving a tentative date of Nov 28th.


----------



## redgrape (Oct 31, 2013)

one more query guys, i remember reading on the forum before that once the card is charged it means that fingerprints are ok and were accepted. is it correct?


----------



## redgrape (Oct 31, 2013)

abhifirewall said:


> I called them last week and they said to call around the 10th week to check. My appl reached on aug 28 and card was charged on Sept 23. They are giving a tentative date of Nov 28th.


thank u for the update... i hope u will get it by the 10th week..


----------



## dineshb (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi guys,

Below is the response I got from them. I asked for the status and they replied thinking that i am asking for the expedited response.

"*Thank you for your inquiry,On September 7, 2014, the FBI CJIS Division deployed a new identity history system to provide enhanced services to the user community. As a result of this change in system infrastructure we are experiencing delays in responding to inquiries.*Your request was received on*8-7-2014.*The current estimated processing time for an FBI Background Check is*12+ weeks from the date it was received. Additional time should be allowed for mail delivery.** Unfortunately, no requests can be expedited at this time due to the amount of work.**"

So it seems like that we have to wait for 12 weeks before contacting them. Just fyi

Br


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

My card was charged yesterday (showing as pending transaction). I want to change my delivery address from India one to USA one so that I can get the scanned copy faster. 
Form: http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks/address-verification
Does it make sense to do it post credit card charge?


----------



## techie_po (Jul 29, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> My card was charged yesterday (showing as pending transaction). I want to change my delivery address from India one to USA one so that I can get the scanned copy faster.
> Form: http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks/address-verification
> Does it make sense to do it post credit card charge?


Yes, you can send them an email with the address update form since the time between your application getting processed and card being charged is quite high. My 2 cents.


----------



## bdabu (Oct 15, 2014)

Off-course you can change the address after credit card charging.


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Anyone got their PCC recently?


----------



## dineshb (Jul 4, 2013)

No update here. I am waiting.


----------



## new2melbourne (Mar 19, 2014)

They updated me that my application was picked last week for processing but it is very slow and they cannot commit any time earlier than 12 + 2 weeks.


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

new2melbourne said:


> They updated me that my application was picked last week for processing but it is very slow and they cannot commit any time earlier than 12 + 2 weeks.


When did you apply?


----------



## new2melbourne (Mar 19, 2014)

They received my docs on 3rd September and credit card charged on 20th September


----------



## dineshb (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi,

Did you contacted them thru phone or email? What was the exact response you got from them if contacted thru email?

Thx
Br


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

new2melbourne said:


> They received my docs on 3rd September and credit card charged on 20th September


Thats good news cos my docs reached them on 28th Aug although card was charged on 23rd Sept.

Will call this week to check the status.


----------



## new2melbourne (Mar 19, 2014)

dineshb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you contacted them thru phone or email? What was the exact response you got from them if contacted thru email?
> 
> ...


I contacted them over phone. Message was "Your application was picked up last week for processing and the processing is very slow this week. We are not committing any timeline less than 12weeks + delivery time at this moment"


----------



## dineshb (Jul 4, 2013)

Thx for ur update...seems like all of us are stuck with this for now. 30 calender days has increased dramatically to 90 days and still no sign

Br


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

Scanned and emailed the DELIVERY ADDRESS Change form today. 

Delivery address changed from India to USA (assuming faster delivery..)

Not yet received any kind of confirmation/acknowledgement yet. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

Acknowledgement received that the address change request form has been forwarded to the concerned department.


----------



## techie_po (Jul 29, 2014)

Received the FBI PCC yesterday (at my friend's US address). Had sent the fingerprints set twice. One in August, that was done at home. After going through numerous posts in this forum, sent another set of documents in Sept with fingerprints done from a local Police Station in Sydney. After a follow up, got to know that my first set was accepted, card charged in first week of September, and giving one of my friend's address in US worked as well. 

So, I think that whoever has sent the documents in August with the same received at Virginia in August, should expect their PCC soon. FBI had implemented the new system in first or second week of Sept, so anyone whose documents were received after that, may experience delays in the processing. Last but not the least, "fingerprints at home" does work  , and frequent followups DO NOT work. They are efficient if you look at their speedier responses and consider the fact that they receive requests from all over the world, and not just from Aus PR aspirants. 

My advice is, chillax.........rather than worrying about PCC, learn a new skill. It will help you once you're here.


----------



## India2Australia (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello Techie,

I am also planning to take fingerprints at home. Few questions, did you printed the FBI FP card from their site or got it from local police station? Did you printed it on an A4 or legal size paper. 
Appreciate your response on this.

Thanks,
Mayank


----------



## techie_po (Jul 29, 2014)

India2Australia said:


> Hello Techie,
> 
> I am also planning to take fingerprints at home. Few questions, did you printed the FBI FP card from their site or got it from local police station? Did you printed it on an A4 or legal size paper.
> Appreciate your response on this.
> ...


Mayank,

I used A4 executive bond to print the fp card. BTW, since the timelines at FBI end have become long now, I advise you to get this done via an agency or Police Station. If the fingerprints get rejected for one or the other reason/s, you're back to square one. And, if you still want to go via the home route, do send multiple copies of the fingerprints(I'd sent three).

Good luck.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

Request everyone to write into this thread once they receive USA PCC Letter.. That way people can track and expect when they will receive PCC for themselves


----------



## dineshb (Jul 4, 2013)

Guys. Got my pcc on friday..actually got my pcc in 12th week itself. I hope that it will be accepted by CO. 

And my suggestion to everyone is that do the fingerprinting thru professional agency else for saving of around 3k inr u may have to restart from beginning if that is not accepted which is even more painful.

Br


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

dineshb said:


> Guys. Got my pcc on friday..actually got my pcc in 12th week itself. I hope that it will be accepted by CO.
> 
> And my suggestion to everyone is that do the fingerprinting thru professional agency else for saving of around 3k inr u may have to restart from beginning if that is not accepted which is even more painful.
> 
> Br


Can you share your USA PCC timelines and delivery country name?


----------



## dineshb (Jul 4, 2013)

Recd by us aug 7, credit card charge sep 7, recd friday in india


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

dineshb said:


> Recd by us aug 7, credit card charge sep 7, recd friday in india


Thanks mate


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi.. Its been over 5 weeks since they received my application but still my credit card hasnt been charged. I m beginning to get worried. 
Pls suggest if i shd write to them or call them..


----------



## techie_po (Jul 29, 2014)

Now their timelines say 12 weeks, so don't worry.....u can either mail or call them but will get the same response as above. Be patient, if you ask me.


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

techie_po said:


> Now their timelines say 12 weeks, so don't worry.....u can either mail or call them but will get the same response as above. Be patient, if you ask me.


Thx but on an avg its talking 4 weeks for credit card to get charged.. Evn that hasnt happened...


----------



## bdabu (Oct 15, 2014)

techie_po said:


> Received the FBI PCC yesterday (at my friend's US address). Had sent the fingerprints set twice. One in August, that was done at home. After going through numerous posts in this forum, sent another set of documents in Sept with fingerprints done from a local Police Station in Sydney. After a follow up, got to know that my first set was accepted, card charged in first week of September, and giving one of my friend's address in US worked as well.
> 
> So, I think that whoever has sent the documents in August with the same received at Virginia in August, should expect their PCC soon. FBI had implemented the new system in first or second week of Sept, so anyone whose documents were received after that, may experience delays in the processing. Last but not the least, "fingerprints at home" does work  , and frequent followups DO NOT work. They are efficient if you look at their speedier responses and consider the fact that they receive requests from all over the world, and not just from Aus PR aspirants.
> 
> My advice is, chillax.........rather than worrying about PCC, learn a new skill. It will help you once you're here.


Hi, When did FBI receive your request and when did they charge the credit card?


----------



## techie_po (Jul 29, 2014)

bdabu said:


> Hi, When did FBI receive your request and when did they charge the credit card?


First request was received in early August & card charged on 2nd Sep. Second request was received by them in Sep & card charged (which they rolled back) in October.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

bdabu said:


> Hi, When did FBI receive your request and when did they charge the credit card?


dear
you said that you have received the courier on your India address on 31st oct

can you check please check when was it shipped out of the USA using some dates written on the packet


----------



## India2Australia (Jul 30, 2013)

techie_po said:


> Mayank,
> 
> I used A4 executive bond to print the fp card. BTW, since the timelines at FBI end have become long now, I advise you to get this done via an agency or Police Station. If the fingerprints get rejected for one or the other reason/s, you're back to square one. And, if you still want to go via the home route, do send multiple copies of the fingerprints(I'd sent three).
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks Techie. I have decided to take prints at home. I am a little confused with the form though. I downloaded the latest FD-258 from FBI site. Few questions:
1. ORI, OCA & MNU - What is expected to be filled here? Should I leave these fields blank?
2. Signature of official taking fingerprints - I will mention self
3. Employer & Address - Do I need to provide my employer address? I read on FBI site that we need to fill in the agency details providing services for obtaining fingerprints which in my case is myself. What did you fill in this field?

Thanks,
Mayank


----------



## techie_po (Jul 29, 2014)

India2Australia said:


> Thanks Techie. I have decided to take prints at home. I am a little confused with the form though. I downloaded the latest FD-258 from FBI site. Few questions:
> 1. ORI, OCA & MNU - What is expected to be filled here? Should I leave these fields blank?
> 2. Signature of official taking fingerprints - I will mention self
> 3. Employer & Address - Do I need to provide my employer address? I read on FBI site that we need to fill in the agency details providing services for obtaining fingerprints which in my case is myself. What did you fill in this field?
> ...


Mayank,

We don't need to fill lot of this information if we are taking fingerprints at home. This is only required if you are taking any agency help. I don't remember these details now, but this questions have been answered in the forum before, so a "search" will provide you the answer to all queries. And, here is the instruction from FBI itself.



> FBI — Description-tFD258





> http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...=lM-Uu9bNcsbiGzTI_JYBYw&bvm=bv.78677474,d.dGc


BTW, since FBI is taking ~12 weeks for processing, fingerprints at home might be risky.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Test


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

post


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

any USA PCC received today?


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

Hello All,

Does anyone have the email address of FBI, that I can mail for PCC update?


----------



## techie_po (Jul 29, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Does anyone have the email address of FBI, that I can mail for PCC update?


Check this... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4145201-post4.html


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks Techie_po.

I also tried finding the contact number, but it's not there on the FBI site:

FBI — Submitting an Identity History Summary to the FBI
FBI — Identity History Summary Checks
FBI — Frequently Asked Questions

Can you provide the contact number as well?


----------



## techie_po (Jul 29, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> Thanks Techie_po.
> 
> I also tried finding the contact number, but it's not there on the FBI site:
> 
> ...


Strange...seems like they have removed the contact no. from the site...might be lot of people would be calling them. I don't have it handy but you might want to search this forum and I'm sure you'll get the no. in a post somewhere.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

techie_po said:


> Strange...seems like they have removed the contact no. from the site...might be lot of people would be calling them. I don't have it handy but you might want to search this forum and I'm sure you'll get the no. in a post somewhere.


Try this
Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI)
Criminal Justice Information Services (CJIS) Division
Biometric Services Section
Customer Service Group 
(304) 625-5590 
Office Hours Monday-Friday 
8:00am-8:00pm EST 
[email protected]

Click LIKE above


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

wait for USA PCC is killing 

any updates from anyone?


----------



## RADZ (Nov 10, 2014)

Just to share my FBI PCC experience with everyone who are unlucky to be in the slot AUG-SEP.
Application submitted to FBI on 6 AUG 2014 and they confirmed to have received the docs by 11 AUG 2014. From there on, waited for 6 weeks and called them to check upon status. A lady on other side said we installed new software and are facing challenges so call up after 12 weeks, i.e after Nov 11...that's really frustrating as my VISA grant is only waiting upon this.

Finally I mailed them on Nov 7th, and voila.....received same day reply saying my husband's certificate has been mailed on 29 OCT 2014 and mine will be posted on 10 NOV 2014.
That was a much relief and no waiting upon receiving mail...cant trust this USPS mail which has history of getting lost or STOLEN...


----------



## firelucifer (Oct 17, 2014)

RADZ said:


> Just to share my FBI PCC experience with everyone who are unlucky to be in the slot AUG-SEP.
> Application submitted to FBI on 6 AUG 2014 and they confirmed to have received the docs by 11 AUG 2014. From there on, waited for 6 weeks and called them to check upon status. A lady on other side said we installed new software and are facing challenges so call up after 12 weeks, i.e after Nov 11...that's really frustrating as my VISA grant is only waiting upon this.
> 
> Finally I mailed them on Nov 7th, and voila.....received same day reply saying my husband's certificate has been mailed on 29 OCT 2014 and mine will be posted on 10 NOV 2014.
> That was a much relief and no waiting upon receiving mail...cant trust this USPS mail which has history of getting lost or STOLEN...


When did they charge your credit card?


----------



## RADZ (Nov 10, 2014)

I sent the certified checks .....


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

any PCC received today?


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Nothing yet. Its the 11th week. I called them last week and was told that it will take at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> Nothing yet. Its the 11th week. I called them last week and was told that it will take at least 2 more weeks.


have u given INDIA address or USA?


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

WannaOz said:


> have u given INDIA address or USA?


US address as I'm living here.


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

any one received their USA police clearance???


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

co allocated 

asked for USA PCC

DAMN


----------



## andy001 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi All,

My CO also asked for FBI-PC for my one month stay in US. I never saw any post mentioning that his/her CO asked for PCC for less than one year period stay in particular country.

After reading lots of post I have one question to ask. If someone is not residing in US and gives US address, is that an issue?

Please share your experience.

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## coolchacko (Nov 16, 2014)

ddabral said:


> Thx but on an avg its talking 4 weeks for credit card to get charged.. Evn that hasnt happened...


Has your CC been charged yet. My docs reached FBI on 7th OCT... hasn't been charged yet..


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

andy001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My CO also asked for FBI-PC for my one month stay in US. I never saw any post mentioning that his/her CO asked for PCC for less than one year period stay in particular country.
> 
> ...


no issues in giving usa address of friends and relatives


----------



## RADZ (Nov 10, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> co allocated
> 
> asked for USA PCC
> 
> DAMN


Not to worry. While waiting for FBI clearance, I sent an email to CO explaining my situation and attached courier receipt as proof. After 3 days, received reply saying "A decision will not be made on your visa until clearances are received".


----------



## RADZ (Nov 10, 2014)

Submitted application on 6 AUG 2014.
FBI confirmed to receive the application on 11 AUG 2014
My hubby's clearance certificate posted on 29 OCT 2014 and received in Perth, WA on 12 NOV 2014. 
Called FBI and confirmed that mine is posted on 7 NOV 2014...so fingers crossed ..waiting for it.


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

RADZ said:


> Submitted application on 6 AUG 2014.
> FBI confirmed to receive the application on 11 AUG 2014
> My hubby's clearance certificate posted on 29 OCT 2014 and received in Perth, WA on 12 NOV 2014.
> Called FBI and confirmed that mine is posted on 7 NOV 2014...so fingers crossed ..waiting for it.


Hi,

When did your husband's documents reach FBI?
My docs reached on 28th Aug and still waiting. Called them last friday and they said they are processing for 18th Aug guys and will take another 2-3 weeks for my docs.


----------



## rishisuri (Aug 18, 2014)

RADZ said:


> Submitted application on 6 AUG 2014.
> FBI confirmed to receive the application on 11 AUG 2014
> My hubby's clearance certificate posted on 29 OCT 2014 and received in Perth, WA on 12 NOV 2014.
> Called FBI and confirmed that mine is posted on 7 NOV 2014...so fingers crossed ..waiting for it.


How did you contact FBI, can you share the number? I had submitted my application on Sep 10th and my credit card was charged on Sep 20th. I have given my friends address in USA to ship the report, but its been 2 months still no update.

It would be helpful if you could share the contact details to ask FBI on the status. Also if you could share any specific details to be given when knowing the status.

Thanks.


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

rishisuri said:


> How did you contact FBI, can you share the number? I had submitted my application on Sep 10th and my credit card was charged on Sep 20th. I have given my friends address in USA to ship the report, but its been 2 months still no update.
> 
> It would be helpful if you could share the contact details to ask FBI on the status. Also if you could share any specific details to be given when knowing the status.
> 
> Thanks.


You can call 304-625-5590.


----------



## rishisuri (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks , I did call them and very promptly the lady responded it should be sent for delivery by 27th of this month .
It does state wait for 5 weeks before making the call


----------



## ashu503 (Oct 28, 2014)

They have recieved my finderprints on 18th August and I am still waiting for it to be processed!!!


----------



## RADZ (Nov 10, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> Hi,
> 
> When did your husband's documents reach FBI?
> My docs reached on 28th Aug and still waiting. Called them last friday and they said they are processing for 18th Aug guys and will take another 2-3 weeks for my docs.


Our documents reached on 11 AUG 2014 and they posted certificate on 29 OCT 2014


----------



## RADZ (Nov 10, 2014)

ashu503 said:


> They have recieved my finderprints on 18th August and I am still waiting for it to be processed!!!


After processing they take a week to post the certificate. it would be quicker if you have given USA address.


----------



## RADZ (Nov 10, 2014)

rishisuri said:


> How did you contact FBI, can you share the number? I had submitted my application on Sep 10th and my credit card was charged on Sep 20th. I have given my friends address in USA to ship the report, but its been 2 months still no update.
> 
> It would be helpful if you could share the contact details to ask FBI on the status. Also if you could share any specific details to be given when knowing the status.
> 
> Thanks.


You can also mail them @ [email protected]

I received a prompt reply in 1 day


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

RADZ said:


> You can also mail them @ [email protected]
> 
> I received a prompt reply in 1 day


what all information would they need to check status apart from fullname and emailid?


----------



## rishisuri (Aug 18, 2014)

Your first name , last name and the forwarding address where the report is to be sent


----------



## RADZ (Nov 10, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> what all information would they need to check status apart from fullname and emailid?


Do provide passport No. and DOB. Even better if SSN is provided.
They do mention SSN in clearance certificate.


----------



## kishp (Nov 18, 2014)

My docs are received by FBI team on 20th Aug from India , today i mailed them my application is completed and they are posting it around 24th nov.


----------



## kishp (Nov 18, 2014)

Did anyone get the clearance , how many days it takes after they post in USA to reach India


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

WannaOz said:


> Scanned and emailed the DELIVERY ADDRESS Change form today.
> 
> Delivery address changed from India to USA (assuming faster delivery..)
> 
> Not yet received any kind of confirmation/acknowledgement yet. Lets see how it goes.


Hi Mate, could you share me the "Delivery Address Change Form" or any link where I can download? 

I'm planning to change my address from India to my friends address in US.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

husain081 said:


> Hi Mate, could you share me the "Delivery Address Change Form" or any link where I can download?
> 
> I'm planning to change my address from India to my friends address in US.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


please check my post dated 21st October in this thread itself 
i have given the link there 

hit like


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

WannaOz said:


> My card was charged yesterday (showing as pending transaction). I want to change my delivery address from India one to USA one so that I can get the scanned copy faster.
> Form: http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks/address-verification
> Does it make sense to do it post credit card charge?


Thanks dude...


----------



## avirup_d82 (Aug 14, 2014)

kishp said:


> My docs are received by FBI team on 20th Aug from India , today i mailed them my application is completed and they are posting it around 24th nov.


Same here..mine was received on 20th Aug too...I got the same answers as you...it has reached the final stage of processing and would be mailed out no later than 24th Nov...


----------



## ashu503 (Oct 28, 2014)

RADZ said:


> After processing they take a week to post the certificate. it would be quicker if you have given USA address.


I have been sending mail and asking status to Liasion from past 6 weeks.
I got this reply couple of hours ago    

"The quality of the fingers were not good enough for processing. You will need to resubmit your complete request. You will receive a letter stating this information."

My mistake was I did it at home (although I had sent 5 copies of fingerprints).

Can anyone tell me a good agency (or a person) in BANGALORE, India from where I can get good quality fingerprints?

(fingers crossed that CO might waive off my USA PCC, stay in USA was of around 16 months)


----------



## RADZ (Nov 10, 2014)

ashu503 said:


> I have been sending mail and asking status to Liasion from past 6 weeks.
> I got this reply couple of hours ago
> 
> "The quality of the fingers were not good enough for processing. You will need to resubmit your complete request. You will receive a letter stating this information."
> ...


That's sad...but they not gonna waive off PCC anyways...in my case I received a reply from CO "A decision on your visa will not be made until clearance are received"...

Gud luck ...but again 12 weeks wait


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

ashu503 said:


> I have been sending mail and asking status to Liasion from past 6 weeks.
> I got this reply couple of hours ago
> 
> "The quality of the fingers were not good enough for processing. You will need to resubmit your complete request. You will receive a letter stating this information."
> ...


Hi Mate, I did through Mr. Kosti who is registered agent for this. Their website is AHFS - Associated Handwriting and Forensic Services. He will charge Rs. 2500.00 for the finger prints. Remaining fees like courier charge, FBI/RCMP fee you have bare. Send me a private message, I'll share his address. Maybe, i can forward the SMS which he has sent to me.

-Husain


----------



## ashu503 (Oct 28, 2014)

husain081 said:


> Hi Mate, I did through Mr. Kosti who is registered agent for this. Their website is AHFS - Associated Handwriting and Forensic Services. He will charge Rs. 2500.00 for the finger prints. Remaining fees like courier charge, FBI/RCMP fee you have bare. Send me a private message, I'll share his address. Maybe, i can forward the SMS which he has sent to me.
> 
> -Husain


I got his number and SMS...


Was anyone's USA PCC was waived off by a CO?
I saw one guy's (in one of the forums) that his PCC was waived off and grant was given in September month.


----------



## avirup_d82 (Aug 14, 2014)

ashu503 said:


> I have been sending mail and asking status to Liasion from past 6 weeks.
> I got this reply couple of hours ago
> 
> "The quality of the fingers were not good enough for processing. You will need to resubmit your complete request. You will receive a letter stating this information."
> ...


I got my fingerprints done from Truth Labs in Hyderabad. They charged Rs 1600 + tax. They have a branch in Bangalore as well. You can call them and ask how much they are charging. Search for their number in Justdial..


----------



## avirup_d82 (Aug 14, 2014)

ashu503 said:


> I got his number and SMS...
> 
> 
> Was anyone's USA PCC was waived off by a CO?
> I saw one guy's (in one of the forums) that his PCC was waived off and grant was given in September month.



The reply I got from my CO when I asked for time extension to procure US PCC was: _While a specific extension of time to submit the outstanding document cannot be granted, the application has been updated with the information provided and your circumstances will be taken into consideration before a decision is made._ That was on 16th Oct 2014. I still havent got a grant, so I am sure they are waiting for me to provide the PCC..


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

avirup_d82 said:


> The reply I got from my CO when I asked for time extension to procure US PCC was: While a specific extension of time to submit the outstanding document cannot be granted, the application has been updated with the information provided and your circumstances will be taken into consideration before a decision is made. That was on 16th Oct 2014. I still havent got a grant, so I am sure they are waiting for me to provide the PCC..


this means that CO has not increased time limit to provide PCC by X or Y days 
instead he updated the application to wait until PCC is provided before issuing grant. 

when r u expecting ur PCC?


----------



## avirup_d82 (Aug 14, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> this means that CO has not increased time limit to provide PCC by X or Y days
> instead he updated the application to wait until PCC is provided before issuing grant.
> 
> when r u expecting ur PCC?


I called them yesterday...they said its on final processing and would be mailed by 24th Nov :fingerscrossed:


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

avirup_d82 said:


> I called them yesterday...they said its on final processing and would be mailed by 24th Nov :fingerscrossed:


when did your documents reach FBI? 
when was your credit card charged?


----------



## avirup_d82 (Aug 14, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> when did your documents reach FBI?
> when was your credit card charged?


reached on 20th Aug, cc charged 17th Sept...


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

coolchacko said:


> Has your CC been charged yet. My docs reached FBI on 7th OCT... hasn't been charged yet..


Mine got charged on 7th nov.. Took more than a month after they got my application.
Any luck yet? 

Sorry for the late reply


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

How much time does the CO usually give after requesting for pCC? U understand from the comments that they r considering the delay n giving extra time but what is the usual norm?


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

Guys if the credit card is charged, can be assured that my fingerprints are fine n that they wont ask me to resend?


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

ddabral said:


> Guys if the credit card is charged, can be assured that my fingerprints are fine n that they wont ask me to resend?


no it has no relation. I believe the credit card is charged even before the fingerprints are examined.


----------



## Applicant (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello everyone. 

I am also waiting for my US PCC. I sent docs on *Sept 25 from Aus*. Received by FBI on *Oct 2 * and Credit Card Charged on *Nov 12*. Any idea when I can expect the US PCC in my mailbox ? All other Visa docs requirements are fulfilled, just this one is remaining. I called them now but unfortunately it was after outside their business hours. 

Thanks 
*Applicant*

Applied - *29 July '14* | CO Assigned - *8 Aug* | India PCC - *Oct 20* | Aus PCC - *Oct 23* | Medicals -* Nov 4* | FBI Doc received - *Oct 2* | Credit Card Charged - *Nov 12* | US PCC - *??? *


----------



## RADZ (Nov 10, 2014)

Applicant said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I am also waiting for my US PCC. I sent docs on *Sept 25 from Aus*. Received by FBI on *Oct 2 * and Credit Card Charged on *Nov 12*. Any idea when I can expect the US PCC in my mailbox ? All other Visa docs requirements are fulfilled, just this one is remaining. I called them now but unfortunately it was after outside their business hours.
> 
> ...



As you are aware the current wait time is 12 weeks, even though you call them now, they will ask to call back after 12 weeks.

Which part of Australia are u in. There is a 13 hour time difference between Eastern USA and Western Australia.


----------



## RADZ (Nov 10, 2014)

RADZ said:


> As you are aware the current wait time is 12 weeks, even though you call them now, they will ask to call back after 12 weeks.
> 
> Which part of Australia are u in. There is a 13 hour time difference between Eastern USA and Western Australia.


It takes 2 weeks to receive USPS first class post in Australia. I wish they scan the certificate and send it out to our email ids first and then take their own sweet time to post it.


----------



## Applicant (Sep 22, 2014)

RADZ said:


> It takes 2 weeks to receive USPS first class post in Australia. I wish they scan the certificate and send it out to our email ids first and then take their own sweet time to post it.



Thanks for the reply mate. I realized after the call that i made that it was their after hours, so i put up the question here. Just, in case the members could throw some light on the current timelines after the Credit Card gets charged for the US PCC. I am in QLD.

-- *Applicant*


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Applicant said:


> Thanks for the reply mate. I realized after the call that i made that it was their after hours, so i put up the question here. Just, in case the members could throw some light on the current timelines after the Credit Card gets charged for the US PCC. I am in QLD.
> 
> -- *Applicant*


The current timeline is minimum of 12 weeks plus postal time from the day they receive the application. Its my 12th week and expecting it to come within a week.


----------



## dineshb (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi,

Even I got my fbi letter in 12th week.

Good luck to you.

Br



abhifirewall said:


> The current timeline is minimum of 12 weeks plus postal time from the day they receive the application. Its my 12th week and expecting it to come within a week.


----------



## RADZ (Nov 10, 2014)

dineshb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even I got my fbi letter in 12th week.
> 
> ...


When did FBI receive application and when did you receive certificate. Did you provide USA / India address?

They have mailed my certificate on 10 Nov 2014 and hoping to receive next week as there was public holiday on 11 Nov 2014 in USA


----------



## dineshb (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi,

I applied on aug 9. My credit card was charged 10 sep..I receive fbi pcc in indian address in 13th week.

Generally they say that it takes 2 weeks to be received in india so u should be getting the courier anytime.

Br


RADZ said:


> When did FBI receive application and when did you receive certificate. Did you provide USA / India address?
> 
> They have mailed my certificate on 10 Nov 2014 and hoping to receive next week as there was public holiday on 11 Nov 2014 in USA


----------



## move_to_aussie (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi,

I have sent for FBI verification on 19 Sep and my credit card has been charged on Oct 10. Though I got my fingerprints from forensic agency, I am doubtful if my fingerprints would be accepted and would ultimately delay the process.

When can I know about the rejection of fingerprints. Does it also take 12 weeks? Should I continue to mail the agency every week to know the status?

Also, if it is rejected, do i need to start the entire process again and pay again? Also, is there another queue for people who have been rejected and is processed earlier as compared to the new applications?


----------



## ashu503 (Oct 28, 2014)

move_to_aussie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have sent for FBI verification on 19 Sep and my credit card has been charged on Oct 10. Though I got my fingerprints from forensic agency, I am doubtful if my fingerprints would be accepted and would ultimately delay the process.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the whole 12 weeks' procedure (no new Queue); I got info that it cudnt be processed after 12 weeks.
Day before yesterday sent another set of prints to FBI


----------



## move_to_aussie (Nov 21, 2014)

ashu503 said:


> Unfortunately the whole 12 weeks' procedure (no new Queue); I got info that it cudnt be processed after 12 weeks.
> Day before yesterday sent another set of prints to FBI


Thanks for the info. Did you have to pay again for the new set of fingerprints. How did you manage to send another set on the same day as that of rejection?


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Called yesterday and they mentioned that they are currently processing Aug 27th applications. Mine was Aug 28th.. Hoping to get next week.

Yes you'll have to pay $18 again.


----------



## avirup_d82 (Aug 14, 2014)

I received my pcc at my friend's us address on Friday 21st Nov...
The certificate has dated of 17th Nov and the fingerprints were run on 1st Nov 2014...


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

coolchacko said:


> Has your CC been charged yet. My docs reached FBI on 7th OCT... hasn't been charged yet..


Any luck yet?


----------



## bdabu (Oct 15, 2014)

hii,
when did your finger print got received?


----------



## bdabu (Oct 15, 2014)

avirup_d82 said:


> I received my pcc at my friend's us address on Friday 21st Nov...
> The certificate has dated of 17th Nov and the fingerprints were run on 1st Nov 2014...


hii,
when did your finger print got received?


----------



## avirup_d82 (Aug 14, 2014)

bdabu said:


> hii,
> when did your finger print got received?


20th Aug


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

avirup_d82 said:


> I received my pcc at my friend's us address on Friday 21st Nov...
> The certificate has dated of 17th Nov and the fingerprints were run on 1st Nov 2014...


Hi friend,

Did the CO ask specifically for USA PCC form FBI??

How long has it taken for you to obtain FBI PCC. Please kindly inform the entire flow.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

HI friends,

I have applied for a PCC from FBI on 23/Oct/2014. They have received my package on 24/Oct/2014. Its been more than a month now, what do you think is the likely time I receive my outcome. If anyone can please explain the entire flow of events & can we check the status online.

Thank you!


----------



## avirup_d82 (Aug 14, 2014)

VRS said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> Did the CO ask specifically for USA PCC form FBI??
> 
> How long has it taken for you to obtain FBI PCC. Please kindly inform the entire flow.


No, the CO asked for Evidence of Character for my wife and I. That is because our Indian PCC were also pending at that time. Henfceforth I uploaded Form 80 and Indian PCC for my wife and myself. Then I called DIBP asking if those were sufficient, and the person on the other end said that since _I_ have been to the US and stayed for over 1 year (my wife was there for least that a year), I need to the FBI Clearance as well. Anyhow, I had already applied for the FBI Clearance before that, and was hoping they would not ask for it and give me the grant. But I did not get a grant yet, so I assumed that they would'nt give one until I provide all documents..

It took exactly 3 months to receive the PCC at my friend's US address (20th Aug FBI recieved my request, I got the PCC in hand on 21st Nov).

Hope this helps..


----------



## avirup_d82 (Aug 14, 2014)

VRS said:


> HI friends,
> 
> I have applied for a PCC from FBI on 23/Oct/2014. They have received my package on 24/Oct/2014. Its been more than a month now, what do you think is the likely time I receive my outcome. If anyone can please explain the entire flow of events & can we check the status online.
> 
> Thank you!


There is no way of checking the status online...the only way is to either write email or call them up...the current timeline is 3 months to process & arrive at US address. India address might take some more time to reach..


----------



## Siriish (Jul 10, 2014)

If I have to apply for my wife and myself, I can use the same cc application form and provide both names in applicant name field?


----------



## Siriish (Jul 10, 2014)

I have sent my fp cards via dhl. The destination shows ohio instead of West virginia. Could there be a problem with address or is it normal?


----------



## RADZ (Nov 10, 2014)

RADZ said:


> When did FBI receive application and when did you receive certificate. Did you provide USA / India address?
> 
> They have mailed my certificate on 10 Nov 2014 and hoping to receive next week as there was public holiday on 11 Nov 2014 in USA


Finally got my FBI letter on 21 NOV 

Uploaded on DIAC site and now :fingerscrossed: waiting for Grant!!!!!


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

RADZ said:


> Finally got my FBI letter on 21 NOV
> 
> Uploaded on DIAC site and now :fingerscrossed: waiting for Grant!!!!!


Congrats RADZ. I hope you get the grant letter soon.
When did your application reached FBI?
I know you've answered it already but wanted to ask again 
My application is in the 13th week and hoping to get it soon.

No worries got it. You applied on Aug 11th.


----------



## RADZ (Nov 10, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> Congrats RADZ. I hope you get the grant letter soon.
> When did your application reached FBI?
> I know you've answered it already but wanted to ask again
> My application is in the 13th week and hoping to get it soon.
> ...


It took a long time to arrive in Australia. My fingerprints check completed on 20 Oct 2014..so silly and they posted the letter on 10 Nov 2014 

You should be getting your letter soon....All the best...


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

RADZ said:


> It took a long time to arrive in Australia. My fingerprints check completed on 20 Oct 2014..so silly and they posted the letter on 10 Nov 2014
> 
> You should be getting your letter soon....All the best...


Thanks. Do let us know when you get your grant letter.
Cheers!!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Friends, 

I had called FBI Customer Care yesterday (24/Nov/2014), they have informed me that currently they are looking at applications which they have received on 07/Oct/2014.

I was also told that it definitely takes 12 weeks for all applications and status of an applications can be given out only after 5th week ideally.

This is for the information of all here.


----------



## RADZ (Nov 10, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> Thanks. Do let us know when you get your grant letter.
> Cheers!!


Got grant letter today :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## axl84 (May 2, 2014)

This FBI clearance is killing me man. I sent in both my wives and mine in July. I received mine by September but hers got rejected due to unclear fingerprints. Now we've got a CO assigned 20 days back. Everything is cleared except that we haven't received her FBI certificate. My card shows a charge from them on Oct 9th. How long does it take? 6 weeks have already passed.

Also, who do I follow up with? The customer service lady almost yelled and told me to wait for 12 weeks. Grrrr... 

Lastly, biggest fear is what if her finger prints get rejected again? Any other way to get the certificate like name check? Thanks guys.


----------



## RADZ (Nov 10, 2014)

axl84 said:


> This FBI clearance is killing me man. I sent in both my wives and mine in July. I received mine by September but hers got rejected due to unclear fingerprints. Now we've got a CO assigned 20 days back. Everything is cleared except that we haven't received her FBI certificate. My card shows a charge from them on Oct 9th. How long does it take? 6 weeks have already passed.
> 
> Also, who do I follow up with? The customer service lady almost yelled and told me to wait for 12 weeks. Grrrr...
> 
> Lastly, biggest fear is what if her finger prints get rejected again? Any other way to get the certificate like name check? Thanks guys.


I read it somewhere that "" If the FBI rejects your fingerprints twice, you will be asked to provide police clearances for each place you have lived in the past 5 years. You will need to contact the police departments in the places you have lived to get these clearances. "

I hope you taken fingerprints from a good technician who has no rejection record


----------



## axl84 (May 2, 2014)

RADZ said:


> I read it somewhere that "" If the FBI rejects your fingerprints twice, you will be asked to provide police clearances for each place you have lived in the past 5 years. You will need to contact the police departments in the places you have lived to get these clearances. "
> 
> I hope you taken fingerprints from a good technician who has no rejection record


Damn, that would suck. Also, they're saying it is rejected due to ridges. I am doing it from Pune - theres only one shady Forensic Lab. Any idea if theres a good one in Mumbai? Can I get the address.. Just in case...


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

RADZ said:


> Got grant letter today :cheer2::cheer2:


congrats Radz and all the best for your future 

you uploaded the FBI PCC to DIAC application today and got grant within hours..? 

sounds like music to ears


----------



## RADZ (Nov 10, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> congrats Radz and all the best for your future
> 
> you uploaded the FBI PCC to DIAC application today and got grant within hours..?
> 
> sounds like music to ears


I uploaded letter yesterday @ 4PM Australian Western Standard Time and then sent an email to CO this morning that documents have been uploaded.


----------



## avirup_d82 (Aug 14, 2014)

RADZ said:


> I uploaded letter yesterday @ 4PM Australian Western Standard Time and then sent an email to CO this morning that documents have been uploaded.


Congrats RADZ...that was a fast grant!! I uploaded on Saturday and sent an email to my CO as well...havent heard back yet ...nor do I see anything in my Immiaccount..


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

VRS said:


> Friends,
> 
> I had called FBI Customer Care yesterday (24/Nov/2014), they have informed me that currently they are looking at applications which they have received on 07/Oct/2014.
> 
> ...



Hi Mate, does FBI looking at applications received on 07/Oct/2014 or 07/Sep/2014? I think, it should be September month. Please conform...


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

I sent the finger prints to FBI on Oct 15th, and it was delivered to them on Oct 22nd, but when I call them they are saying it is not in their system (even though it was delivered 4 weeks ago). Though their online message says wait for 6 weeks before calling, but any idea why it is not showing up in system, even though tracking says it is delivered.


----------



## ashu503 (Oct 28, 2014)

Online say 12 weeks!!!
FBI — Identity History Summary Checks


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

RADZ said:


> Got grant letter today :cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats RADZ. That was super quick. 
I called them today and they mentioned that the application is processed and the FBI clearance will be sent out within a week. I hope to get it soon


----------



## RADZ (Nov 10, 2014)

avirup_d82 said:


> Congrats RADZ...that was a fast grant!! I uploaded on Saturday and sent an email to my CO as well...havent heard back yet ...nor do I see anything in my Immiaccount..


Not to worry... ..is it Brisbane/ Adelaide CO Team?
Mine was assigned to Brisbane team....they are pretty fast in responding. 
Actually the grant letter was given by some other member in the team and not the assigned CO...very starnage!!!!!!


----------



## RADZ (Nov 10, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> Congrats RADZ. That was super quick.
> I called them today and they mentioned that the application is processed and the FBI clearance will be sent out within a week. I hope to get it soon


Yeah......Don't know why do they do that....certificate was prepared for me on 3 NOV but was posted only on 7 NOV ...that's strange....

all the best......you will be getting your certificate & grant next week only....


----------



## Siriish (Jul 10, 2014)

Has anyone tried going through these approved channelers? I guess these guys have lesser turnaround time. Any thoughts?

http://m.fbi.gov/#http://www.fbi.go...ummary-checks/list-of-fbi-approved-channelers


----------



## RADZ (Nov 10, 2014)

Siriish said:


> Has anyone tried going through these approved channelers? I guess these guys have lesser turnaround time. Any thoughts?
> 
> FBI Mobile Site


DIAC wont accept fbi cert through channelers ....please check this link
United States of America


----------



## avirup_d82 (Aug 14, 2014)

Got our grant letter today... :second:


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

Congratulations...


----------



## RADZ (Nov 10, 2014)

avirup_d82 said:


> Got our grant letter today... :second:


Super cool...:juggle:

Congrats...


----------



## avirup_d82 (Aug 14, 2014)

RADZ said:


> Not to worry... ..is it Brisbane/ Adelaide CO Team?
> Mine was assigned to Brisbane team....they are pretty fast in responding.
> Actually the grant letter was given by some other member in the team and not the assigned CO...very starnage!!!!!!


My CO was from Brisbane as well...Team 33..

I decided to give DIBP a call today morning asking if they got my FBI clearance...they confirmed that they did...and I got my grant 10 mins later ..

I guess due to their workload, they may overlook an email sometimes...so I think it was a good idea for me to call them...

My assigned CO never responded to my emails...always some other member responded...even in my grant, I got it from a diff person...


----------



## RADZ (Nov 10, 2014)

avirup_d82 said:


> My CO was from Brisbane as well...Team 33..
> 
> I decided to give DIBP a call today morning asking if they got my FBI clearance...they confirmed that they did...and I got my grant 10 mins later ..
> 
> ...


Superb......Brisbane Team are indeed super fast and hard working so far...


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

RADZ said:


> Superb......Brisbane Team are indeed super fast and hard working so far...


Mine is team Adelaide. I hope they process it soon once I upload the clearance letter.


----------



## avirup_d82 (Aug 14, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> Mine is team Adelaide. I hope they process it soon once I upload the clearance letter.


If you do not get a grant within 2 days of uploading, try calling them up once...


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

avirup_d82 said:


> If you do not get a grant within 2 days of uploading, try calling them up once...


Sure will do!!


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Got the FBI Clearance today. Took exactly 3 months.
Applied on August 28th and received on November 28th.
Will submit today on DIBP and will wait to see what happens on Monday


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> Got the FBI Clearance today. Took exactly 3 months.
> Applied on August 28th and received on November 28th.
> Will submit today on DIBP and will wait to see what happens on Monday


13 weeks 2 days.. not bad


----------



## kishp (Nov 18, 2014)

Got my pcc today 
reached usa on 20th and postted on 19th by FBI


----------



## Indigirl (Jul 26, 2014)

20th of?

Also, when did u get it in India?


----------



## kishp (Nov 18, 2014)

Aug 20th , received today


----------



## ashu503 (Oct 28, 2014)

:-(


----------



## bdabu (Oct 15, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> Got the FBI Clearance today. Took exactly 3 months.
> Applied on August 28th and received on November 28th.
> Will submit today on DIBP and will wait to see what happens on Monday


Hi Abhifirewall,
Which address did you give to FBI for your PCC to be sent ? Was that an USA address ?

Thanks!


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

bdabu said:


> Hi Abhifirewall,
> Which address did you give to FBI for your PCC to be sent ? Was that an USA address ?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes it was a US address as I'm living here currently.


----------



## axl84 (May 2, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> Got the FBI Clearance today. Took exactly 3 months.
> Applied on August 28th and received on November 28th.
> Will submit today on DIBP and will wait to see what happens on Monday



Hey Bro,

I noticed you CO date is Sept 27th. How did you get additional time to submit the FBI clearance? Did you write or call to them before your 28 days got over? Thanks. USA FBI is so annoying man. Everything else is approved :deadhorse:


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

axl84 said:


> Hey Bro,
> 
> I noticed you CO date is Sept 27th. How did you get additional time to submit the FBI clearance? Did you write or call to them before your 28 days got over? Thanks. USA FBI is so annoying man. Everything else is approved :deadhorse:


Hi,

I understand your pain and ya it is very annoying. 
I had sent DIBP an email 10 days before the 28 days duration was over. They said they will until FBI Clearance is received. They didnt give any additional number of days.

All the best!!


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

I called DIBP today after uploading the FBI PCC and got the grant letter 10 min after that.
So make sure to call them the same day after all the documents are uploaded. They give the grant letter right away if everything is fine according to them.

Thanks everyone for your support and advice!!


----------



## axl84 (May 2, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> I called DIBP today after uploading the FBI PCC and got the grant letter 10 min after that.
> So make sure to call them the same day after all the documents are uploaded. They give the grant letter right away if everything is fine according to them.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and advice!!


Congratulations bro!!!!


----------



## Siriish (Jul 10, 2014)

I have sent the card details. However now a days we need to provide the pin for all credit card transactions. Will fbi be still able to charge to the card provided without the pin? Confused!!


----------



## RADZ (Nov 10, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> I called DIBP today after uploading the FBI PCC and got the grant letter 10 min after that.
> So make sure to call them the same day after all the documents are uploaded. They give the grant letter right away if everything is fine according to them.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and advice!!



Congratulations Abhi!!!!
That was quick.......Welcome to AUS!!!!


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

RADZ said:


> Congratulations Abhi!!!!
> That was quick.......Welcome to AUS!!!!


Thank you


----------



## avirup_d82 (Aug 14, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> I called DIBP today after uploading the FBI PCC and got the grant letter 10 min after that.
> So make sure to call them the same day after all the documents are uploaded. They give the grant letter right away if everything is fine according to them.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and advice!!


Congrats man!!


----------



## bdabu (Oct 15, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> I called DIBP today after uploading the FBI PCC and got the grant letter 10 min after that.
> So make sure to call them the same day after all the documents are uploaded. They give the grant letter right away if everything is fine according to them.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and advice!!


Congrats Abhifirewall!
Could you please let me know the number to call ? Mine is GSM Brisbane Team 33.

Thanks


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

bdabu said:


> Congrats Abhifirewall!
> Could you please let me know the number to call ? Mine is GSM Brisbane Team 33.
> 
> Thanks


Hey I called +61 731367000.
Mine was Adelaide so not sure if the same number will be applicable.


----------



## Siriish (Jul 10, 2014)

Any contact number available to contact fbi on police clearance status?


----------



## RADZ (Nov 10, 2014)

Siriish said:


> Any contact number available to contact fbi on police clearance status?


+1 304-625-5590
mail id: [email protected]


----------



## RADZ (Nov 10, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> Hey I called +61 731367000.
> Mine was Adelaide so not sure if the same number will be applicable.


Once CO assigned, he/ she will provide all the details in the signature as follows:

Yours sincerely

<NAME>

Position Number: <>

GSM Case Officer

Department of Immigration and Border Protection

�

Telephone <>

Email <>

You can either mail them or call them once all the documents are uploaded.


----------



## bdabu (Oct 15, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> Hey I called +61 731367000.
> Mine was Adelaide so not sure if the same number will be applicable.


Thanks man!


----------



## Austyn (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi, I just need some urgent help. So, I am a United States citizen (by birth) and I am currently residing in Australia (New South Wales) awaiting my visa decision. And I need a police check from the US. Can anyone help or give me advice for the proper steps I should take in obtaining a United States police check from Australia? Thank you so much!


----------



## RADZ (Nov 10, 2014)

Austyn said:


> Hi, I just need some urgent help. So, I am a United States citizen (by birth) and I am currently residing in Australia (New South Wales) awaiting my visa decision. And I need a police check from the US. Can anyone help or give me advice for the proper steps I should take in obtaining a United States police check from Australia? Thank you so much!


Check this link:
United States of America


----------



## Austyn (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks RADZ! You know if Australia post writes money orders in different currencies? Or if I were to get a money order from here in Australia, how could I get it to be in USD? Thank you!


----------



## RADZ (Nov 10, 2014)

Austyn said:


> Thanks RADZ! You know if Australia post writes money orders in different currencies? Or if I were to get a money order from here in Australia, how could I get it to be in USD? Thank you!


If you have a credit card from Commonwealth bank/ Bankwest that works worldwide then just fill out credit card form and send to FBI.

I preferred certified check option as my credit card always had problem and also heavy surcharge on currency conversion. Go to the bank and say you need to make certified check as per the instructions given in FBI site. They just do it in 20 mins.


----------



## bdabu (Oct 15, 2014)

I got my grant.. Thanks everyone for your support!
Now, next step is going to SA. Is anybody going to SA?


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

my co had asked for USA PCC on 14 November. they gave 28 days to submit PCC 

on Monday, I have replied to same email id asking for more time to provide pcc but since then I have not received written confirmation that Timeline to provide docs is extended OR they are ready to wait on my case until I provide PCC

what should I do?


----------



## RADZ (Nov 10, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> my co had asked for USA PCC on 14 November. they gave 28 days to submit PCC
> 
> on Monday, I have replied to same email id asking for more time to provide pcc but since then I have not received written confirmation that Timeline to provide docs is extended OR they are ready to wait on my case until I provide PCC
> 
> what should I do?


Have you attached evidence such as express post receipts along with the mail? Usually they extend days for submission but would respond that decision will not be made on visa until docs are received. Also they wont reply back so quickly, give a week's time. Chances are high that assigned CO may not respond but some other team member will reply back after certain period.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

RADZ said:


> Have you attached evidence such as express post receipts along with the mail? Usually they extend days for submission but would respond that decision will not be made on visa until docs are received. Also they wont reply back so quickly, give a week's time. Chances are high that assigned CO may not respond but some other team member will reply back after certain period.


i have attached email conversation between me and FBI [email protected] where they wrote docs were received by them


----------



## New Beginning (Feb 21, 2014)

@ WannaOz

How long is your stay in USA ?

Are they asking for USA PCC below 12 months as well nowadays ?


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

New Beginning said:


> @ WannaOz
> 
> How long is your stay in USA ?
> 
> Are they asking for USA PCC below 12 months as well nowadays ?


my stay was more than 3 years


----------



## New Beginning (Feb 21, 2014)

Ok, wish you luck then.

Mine was 10.5 months, still feel they are going to ask for US PCC. Gotta know late from this forum that they ask for US PCC irrespective of duration without discretion.


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

New Beginning said:


> Ok, wish you luck then.
> 
> Mine was 10.5 months, still feel they are going to ask for US PCC. Gotta know late from this forum that they ask for US PCC irrespective of duration without discretion.


They wont ask you US PCC if you stay is less than 12 months.


----------



## New Beginning (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for the comfort Abhi.

Many replies on this thread were on the contrary, hence I went ahead to apply for my US PCC.

Hope it does not work against my case.


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

New Beginning said:


> Thanks for the comfort Abhi.
> 
> Many replies on this thread were on the contrary, hence I went ahead to apply for my US PCC.
> 
> Hope it does not work against my case.


It shouldnt work against your case definitely. 
I had stayed in the US for around 3 years but my wife has been here for around 11 months. She was not asked for US PCC.
Also both of us were in UK for less than a year and were not asked UK PCC.

So thats where I got the conclusion.


----------



## New Beginning (Feb 21, 2014)

Generally I have got the feeling it is bit a subjective matter depending on CO and duration etc.

For spouse somewhat they are more lenient than main applicant.

Congrats on your grant. When do you plan to move to Oz ?


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks. I'm planning to move sometime early next year. What about you?


----------



## New Beginning (Feb 21, 2014)

Same here friend, if I do manage without the US PCC etc..Else it would be big long wait.

Where do you plan to land in Oz ?


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Nothing sure yet. Probably Sydney or Melbourne. Some chances of Brisbane too


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

FYI,Just called FBI helpline and got to know that they are processing 4th Sep application


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

m_d_p29 said:


> FYI,Just called FBI helpline and got to know that they are processing 4th Sep application


They received my application on 11-Sep. Guess it will take another 2 weeks for mine :-(


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> They received my application on 11-Sep. Guess it will take another 2 weeks for mine :-(


Yes... I guess so...they received my application on 19 sep...crossing my fingers...


----------



## New Beginning (Feb 21, 2014)

@M_d_129 / raylangivens,

Any of your stay in US lesser than 12 months ?

What are the chances they are asking for PCC for below 1 yr..

Do we actually get to explain to the CO ?


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

New Beginning said:


> @M_d_129 / raylangivens,
> 
> Any of your stay in US lesser than 12 months ?
> 
> ...



I stayed for more than a year, so I had to go for FBI PCC.
Not sure about the current requirement for a stay lesser than 1 year.


----------



## ashu503 (Oct 28, 2014)

I got CO's mail today..
It seems they won't give Visa without PCC USA FBI..

I have replied them that 1st set couldn't processed and 2nd set reached to FBI on 28th Nov..
I haven't got their reply yet, I assume I have to wait till March now


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

New Beginning said:


> @M_d_129 / raylangivens,
> 
> Any of your stay in US lesser than 12 months ?
> 
> ...


I stayed for 3 years...not sure about the chances ..but came across a member in the forum who had stayed for 10 months and still was asked for usa pcc...


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> I stayed for more than a year, so I had to go for FBI PCC.
> Not sure about the current requirement for a stay lesser than 1 year.


If you have stayed more than 10 months, you definitely need a PCC from FBI.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

ashu503 said:


> I got CO's mail today..
> It seems they won't give Visa without PCC USA FBI..
> 
> I have replied them that 1st set couldn't processed and 2nd set reached to FBI on 28th Nov..
> I haven't got their reply yet, I assume I have to wait till March now


Hi, may I know what happ to the first set of prints?? What was the problem.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi all,

I called FBI last Friday the 05Dec2014 and was told that they are looking at applications received on 06Oct2014.

This is for the info of all!


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

VRS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I called FBI last Friday the 05Dec2014 and was told that they are looking at applications received on 06Oct2014.
> 
> This is for the info of all!


on this same day m_d_p29 also called FBI helpline and was told FBI is processing applications of 6th September and not October 

this is getting confusing


----------



## axl84 (May 2, 2014)

ashu503 said:


> I got CO's mail today..
> It seems they won't give Visa without PCC USA FBI..
> 
> I have replied them that 1st set couldn't processed and 2nd set reached to FBI on 28th Nov..
> I haven't got their reply yet, I assume I have to wait till March now


Hi Ashu,

We are in the same boat. My wifes FBI got rejected due to unclear fingerprints. We resubmitted it and it was received by them in Sept 17th. It's now 12 weeks but still haven't heard anything from them!! Sucks!! Biggest worry is what if it gets rejected again?

The FBI customer care told me that they can issue a background check only if an agency asks from them and not if an individual does. So, I called up my CO and told him I'm worried about this and if it gets rejected again, can they ask for a name check to FBI? CO said they've done it for Hong Kong but they can't do it for other countries. He said, if it gets rejected again then call up and we'll see if something is possible. Also, all my documents including medicals have been approved, so the only pending things is this FBI !!! Grrrr 
I told my CO that my wife was a student there and after she returned, we rightfully got her student visa canceled and got her a tourist visa. At that time, the consulate did our biometrics, so can you not use that as an evidence. He said I understand you are logically right, but unfortunately, we work on a checklist but if your fingerprints are rejected again, call up and we'll see.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

axl84 said:


> Hi Ashu,
> 
> We are in the same boat. My wifes FBI got rejected due to unclear fingerprints. We resubmitted it and it was received by them in Sept 17th. It's now 12 weeks but still haven't heard anything from them!! Sucks!! Biggest worry is what if it gets rejected again?
> 
> ...


Hi, may I please know why they actually get rejected, have you used services of any finger print specialists??

Please kindly guide.

I have submitted my rolled finger prints on Oct 23 2014 and I am still to hear from them. I am worried as to what would happen if they cannot run them. I have got them done by a professional service provider names truthlabs in Hyd.

Hope for the best!


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> on this same day m_d_p29 also called FBI helpline and was told FBI is processing applications of 6th September and not October
> 
> this is getting confusing


I also called on Friday, 5th Dec and they said they are processing 7th Oct right now.
My application was received on 24th Oct and no charge has been placed on my credit card yet. Also, my name was not in their records yet.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> I also called on Friday, 5th Dec and they said they are processing 7th Oct right now.
> My application was received on 24th Oct and no charge has been placed on my credit card yet. Also, my name was not in their records yet.


I called them just now and they asked me to check after 1 week. since i am into my 10th week only. 

my application reached on September 22


----------



## redgrape (Oct 31, 2013)

my application also reached on sep 23rd..i emailed them last week anf they sent a standard reply that applications are taking 12+ weeks for completion..i wanted to know if my fingerprints were accepted but they didnt answer that question..maybe its too soon for them to know...


----------



## axl84 (May 2, 2014)

VRS said:


> Hi, may I please know why they actually get rejected, have you used services of any finger print specialists??
> 
> Please kindly guide.
> 
> ...


I got mine done from IFS, Pune. If they mess up again, I might have to go to Mumbai and look for a better establishment. Hope that situation doesn't arise. Fingers crossed!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

I have been calling them since 2 weeks, they are telling me the same old stuff again and again.... they are processing the files of Oct 6th & 7th. 

Also, they have mentioned that since the break is gonna start soon any finger prints received by them after Oct 10th can be expected to be given a result in Feb 2015 only. They have firmly told this.

Pain!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

axl84 said:


> I got mine done from IFS, Pune. If they mess up again, I might have to go to Mumbai and look for a better establishment. Hope that situation doesn't arise. Fingers crossed!


Hi, hope they accept mine too. I have indeed taken the help of a proven company for the prints. Hope everything goes well. God please help us get the desired result quickly!


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

VRS said:


> I have been calling them since 2 weeks, they are telling me the same old stuff again and again.... they are processing the files of Oct 6th & 7th.
> 
> Also, they have mentioned that since the break is gonna start soon any finger prints received by them after Oct 10th can be expected to be given a result in Feb 2015 only. They have firmly told this.
> 
> Pain!


Hi, my documents have been received by them on 10-Sep-14. Now it has completed 12 weeks and it is 13 week running. I have mailed them yesterday and they said "The request is still in process at this time. It should be completed this week or next. Please allow a short time to receive the response". This means that they are still working on September month documents.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi all, first time poster here. Just a couple of questions about FBI PCCs.
Currently, I'm still in the USA, and just yesterday submitted to EA for skills assessment which will take up to 8 weeks for outcome. 

I wanted to see if I can get ahead of the game and apply for the FBI PCC earlier, since the waiting time is so long. Would this be a good idea? If everything goes well with my assessment and IELTS I anticipate being able to submit an EOI in early March. So if I apply for the PCC say next month, rather than wait for the invitation first before attempting to get the PCC, I can save a lot of time and have the document ready by the time I lodge my application. Would there be a problem with this, ie. will they make a fuss about my PCC being a few months old at the time of visa lodgment?

One more question: I read earlier in the thread that the PCC is valid so long as you don't reenter the USA. As mentioned before I still live in the USA, does it mean I cannot leave the country at all once I get my PCC from the FBI because it will render it invalid if I do?

Thanks all.


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

cantthinkofone said:


> Hi all, first time poster here. Just a couple of questions about FBI PCCs.
> Currently, I'm still in the USA, and just yesterday submitted to EA for skills assessment which will take up to 8 weeks for outcome.
> 
> I wanted to see if I can get ahead of the game and apply for the FBI PCC earlier, since the waiting time is so long. Would this be a good idea? If everything goes well with my assessment and IELTS I anticipate being able to submit an EOI in early March. So if I apply for the PCC say next month, rather than wait for the invitation first before attempting to get the PCC, I can save a lot of time and have the document ready by the time I lodge my application. Would there be a problem with this, ie. will they make a fuss about my PCC being a few months old at the time of visa lodgment?
> ...


Its indeed a good idea to apply for FBI PCC sooner as the processing time is getting longer and I think with the year end holiday season it will get extended even more. So please go ahead and apply it. 
As per Australia DIBP they accept PCC until a year from the date of issue. Say, you get it in March 2015 then if your visa processing doesn't exceed March 2016 and you are good. I don't think it matters if you re-enter or go out of the country. It just has to be within this 1 year period.
Also the date of issue on your PCC or medicals decide your first entry date into Oz after you get the grant whichever date is earlier. So keep that in mind too.

All the best!!


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> cantthinkofone said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, first time poster here. Just a couple of questions about FBI PCCs.
> ...


Hi there, thank you for letting me know! Regarding the last sentence, I did read about that as well (PCC date will be the same as the date of issue of grant). I was just wondering why that is? I would have thought the date of issue would be the date they accepted all the documents, why would they back date it? Lastly, does '' grant '' refer to the actual PR itself being issued? Thanks again!


----------



## axl84 (May 2, 2014)

VRS said:


> I have been calling them since 2 weeks, they are telling me the same old stuff again and again.... they are processing the files of Oct 6th & 7th.
> 
> Also, they have mentioned that since the break is gonna start soon any finger prints received by them after Oct 10th can be expected to be given a result in Feb 2015 only. They have firmly told this.
> 
> Pain!


Bro, why are you so worried? You most likely will get contacted by a CO only 70-90 days after you lodge your visa. So till then your PCC will come through.


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

cantthinkofone said:


> Hi there, thank you for letting me know! Regarding the last sentence, I did read about that as well (PCC date will be the same as the date of issue of grant). I was just wondering why that is? I would have thought the date of issue would be the date they accepted all the documents, why would they back date it? Lastly, does '' grant '' refer to the actual PR itself being issued? Thanks again!


Well, date of issue is the same as date they accept all documents but date of initial entry to Aus is a year from the date of PCC issue. The reason they give this 1 year is that they consider the validity of PCC for a year. Within that initial entry date (IED) if you enter Aus then your PR will be valid for 5 years from the date of issue.
And yes grant refers to the PR itself being issued.


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

VRS said:


> I have been calling them since 2 weeks, they are telling me the same old stuff again and again.... they are processing the files of Oct 6th & 7th. Also, they have mentioned that since the break is gonna start soon any finger prints received by them after Oct 10th can be expected to be given a result in Feb 2015 only. They have firmly told this. Pain!


. 

6th/7th OCt ?? R u sure they r processing Oct n not sept?
I m also very anxious abt mine. It reached them arnd 2nd Oct.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

ddabral said:


> .
> 
> 6th/7th OCt ?? R u sure they r processing Oct n not sept?
> I m also very anxious abt mine. It reached them arnd 2nd Oct.


i am thinking when they say that they are processing 5th October doesn't necessarily mean cases of 4th October are posted out. 

my case reached FBI on 22nd Sep and still they have not posted out my letter. I was asked to check back next week


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> i am thinking when they say that they are processing 5th October doesn't necessarily mean cases of 4th October are posted out. my case reached FBI on 22nd Sep and still they have not posted out my letter. I was asked to check back next week


Thanks. Will call them next week and check!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

axl84 said:


> Bro, why are you so worried? You most likely will get contacted by a CO only 70-90 days after you lodge your visa. So till then your PCC will come through.


These FBI personnel are really taking long time bro, they simply say they require almost until Feb or March to give us a clearance. Wonder something could be done to expedite this. Hope something is done, may be releasing the results online or to our email. for the doc to reach India by the USPS mail it take 22 days! Its not futuristic any more!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

ddabral said:


> .
> 
> 6th/7th OCt ?? R u sure they r processing Oct n not sept?
> I m also very anxious abt mine. It reached them arnd 2nd Oct.


ya, you may get it by 2nd week of Jan 15


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

redgrape said:


> my application also reached on sep 23rd..i emailed them last week anf they sent a standard reply that applications are taking 12+ weeks for completion..i wanted to know if my fingerprints were accepted but they didnt answer that question..maybe its too soon for them to know...


hi, what is their mail id??


----------



## redgrape (Oct 31, 2013)

[email protected]


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

redgrape said:


> [email protected]


Thank you redgrape!


----------



## ashu503 (Oct 28, 2014)

Got mail from CO today stating

Please be advised your application will be held until the 01/03/2015 to await the results of the FBI Police clearance.

Regards



axl84 said:


> Hi Ashu,
> 
> We are in the same boat. My wifes FBI got rejected due to unclear fingerprints. We resubmitted it and it was received by them in Sept 17th. It's now 12 weeks but still haven't heard anything from them!! Sucks!! Biggest worry is what if it gets rejected again?
> 
> ...


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

DID Anyone from September pool receive their PCC?


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

Can anyone let me know once the documents are delivered at FBI location, how long it takes to appear in their system?
Tracking system shows it was delivered on 20th October, but I got a response today "It can take up to 8 to 10 weeks for a request to clear our security process before we are able to see the request in our system."


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

ashu503 said:


> Got mail from CO today stating
> 
> Please be advised your application will be held until the 01/03/2015 to await the results of the FBI Police clearance.
> 
> Regards


I am on the same boat. MY PCC was not processed with the reason that my fingerprints were not legible. They sent em an email. So, I am applying again now. :-(

I will inform my CO after I receive their official letter.

Hope this doesn't happen. But, just in case, your PCC is not processed the second time also. What will the CO do? Have you asked him that?


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Credit card charged*



podigeo said:


> Can anyone let me know once the documents are delivered at FBI location, how long it takes to appear in their system?
> Tracking system shows it was delivered on 20th October, but I got a response today "It can take up to 8 to 10 weeks for a request to clear our security process before we are able to see the request in our system."


Has your credit card been charged?
I have seen CC charged nearly 1.5 months after the application is received.
My application reached on Oct 24th and my CC has not been charged yet. Also, my name was not in their system. Should I be concerned?


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> Has your credit card been charged?
> I have seen CC charged nearly 1.5 months after the application is received.
> My application reached on Oct 24th and my CC has not been charged yet. Also, my name was not in their system. Should I be concerned?


No, my card is not charged yet, after reading your message I am somewhat relieved, so I think their timeline is 8-10 weeks to appear in system.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

was asked to wait 2 more weeks
I'm already in 13th week


----------



## firelucifer (Oct 17, 2014)

Received by FBI : 3rd Sept
CC charged : 27th Sept
FBI check completed : 2nd Dec
FBI PCC received (Sydney Address): 16 Dec

Hope this helps.


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have received my FBI PCC and following is the timeline,

FBI Received: 10-Sep-2014
Card Charged: 03-Oct-2014
FBI Mailed : 12-Dec-2014
Received (US address): 17-Dec-014


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

anybody else.?


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

Got a few questions : 

Can I send more than one fingerprint card in case one isn't legible? I just had mine taken today and they did it for me twice. 

What do I fill in the application forms in the category that says country of residence? I currently live in the USA, do I put that or my own home country? 

Thanks!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi all,

Anyone knows what are the dates they are looking at now?? Last week they have told Oct 6th & 7th!


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

VRS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone knows what are the dates they are looking at now?? Last week they have told Oct 6th & 7th!


looking right now doesn't mean results of yesterday were posted out


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

You are correct


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

VRS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone knows what are the dates they are looking at now?? Last week they have told Oct 6th & 7th!


They are now doing Oct 15th at the moment


----------



## axl84 (May 2, 2014)

podigeo said:


> They are now doing Oct 15th at the moment



That's so weird. My application was received on Sept 18th by the FBI. I called yesterday and they said it's still not processed and will be done this week.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

October 15th today... it will now take a minimum of 13 weeks!!


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

axl84 said:


> podigeo said:
> 
> 
> > They are now doing Oct 15th at the moment
> ...


What I meant is they are opening the envelops from Oct 15, and entering in their system.


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

podigeo said:


> What I meant is they are opening the envelops from Oct 15, and entering in their system.



That is correct. 
Your application for Sept should have been processed by now or is about to be processed.

How did you manage to change the return address? Can we do it?


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi,

I just received a response from FBI Helpdesk that my application is processed. I had applied on 17th Sept and FBI received my application on 19th Sep. Unfortunately, my wife's fingerprints have been rejected. I know for a fact that if I send again, it would be rejected as we have faced this problem so many times earlier. What would be the next step. 

1. Does any member have this kind of experience and was their FBI PCC for spouse waived off??

2. If i have to send the next set of fingerprints to FBI, do i have to mention about the rejection of 1st set and if so where do i mention it?

If I am unable to get results from the next set, will my application be rejected??


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

m_d_p29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received a response from FBI Helpdesk that my application is processed. I had applied on 17th Sept and FBI received my application on 19th Sep. Unfortunately, my wife's fingerprints have been rejected. I know for a fact that if I send again, it would be rejected as we have faced this problem so many times earlier. What would be the next step.
> 
> ...


DO you know the reason why it is getting rejected? I have seen 1-2 cases in this forum where after multiple rejections, CO have approved the case without the PCC


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

I am in Pune any one know from where can I do fingerprint


----------



## kan411027 (Jan 13, 2014)

JLPP said:


> I am in Pune any one know from where can I do fingerprint


Hi,

I have done it from these guys..
Please check out

Contact Us | INTERNATIONAL FORENSIC SCIENCES (IFS)


I got USA PCCS after 5 weeks for me and my spouse.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

kan411027 said:


> JLPP said:
> 
> 
> > I am in Pune any one know from where can I do fingerprint
> ...


That's great... Just in 5 weeks is unbelievable.... It's been made to 12 to 14 weeks now. Long long wait!!


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

in application form ,print out and then fill out detail in form with pen or fill out and print out ? which one is done


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

JLPP said:


> in application form ,print out and then fill out detail in form with pen or fill out and print out ? which one is done


either of them works

but filling the pdf and printing it later is more easier and makes the outcome more legible 
specially if you have bad handwriting like I do.


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

thanks for ur reply. I have quary about signature ? would be done by pen or how?


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

JLPP said:


> thanks for ur reply. I have quary about signature ? would be done by pen or how?


 

fill the pdf - > print - > sign - > scan - > save the file - > use

hit thanks button if you like the response


----------



## axl84 (May 2, 2014)

m_d_p29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received a response from FBI Helpdesk that my application is processed. I had applied on 17th Sept and FBI received my application on 19th Sep. Unfortunately, my wife's fingerprints have been rejected. I know for a fact that if I send again, it would be rejected as we have faced this problem so many times earlier. What would be the next step.
> 
> ...


Damn, that sucks. I am worried about the same thing. Still haven't received a response. Try speaking with your CO. Ask him that if they send a request directly to FBI for background check based on 'Name check', it will be helpful as your fingerprints are getting rejected. Just a suggestion, not sure if it'll work.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

axl84 said:


> Damn, that sucks. I am worried about the same thing. Still haven't received a response. Try speaking with your CO. Ask him that if they send a request directly to FBI for background check based on 'Name check', it will be helpful as your fingerprints are getting rejected. Just a suggestion, not sure if it'll work.


its better to avoid taking fingerprints on our own

taking services of professional forensic expert (with less/no rejection rate) will definitely help


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

sarah_OZ said:


> DO you know the reason why it is getting rejected? I have seen 1-2 cases in this forum where after multiple rejections, CO have approved the case without the PCC


Hi,

My PCC was also rejected. I have sent the second set. I have informed my CO about the same. But due to Xmax - New Years, I wont receive a reply before Jan 2015.

Can someone confirm if after multiple FBI PCC rejecttions due to fingerprint issues, does the CO grant Visa?


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

CO might wait for PCC no matter how long.. They will definitely not waive it off since its a mandatory document.


----------



## axl84 (May 2, 2014)

axl84 said:


> Damn, that sucks. I am worried about the same thing. Still haven't received a response. Try speaking with your CO. Ask him that if they send a request directly to FBI for background check based on 'Name check', it will be helpful as your fingerprints are getting rejected. Just a suggestion, not sure if it'll work.


FINALLY RECEIVED MY FBI CLEARANCE YESTERDAY!! IT WAS DELIVERED AT A USA RESIDENCE. MY COURIER WAS RECEIVED ON SEPT 18TH AND DISPATCH DATE WAS DEC 20TH. SO ALMOST EXACTLY 3 MONTHS. ALL THE BEST TO YOU GUYS!! HAVE FORWARDED THE DOC TO MY CO, BUT THEY'RE SHUT TODAY.. GRRR.. SO ONE MORE DAY OF WAITING..:hurt:


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

axl84 said:


> FINALLY RECEIVED MY FBI CLEARANCE YESTERDAY!! IT WAS DELIVERED AT A USA RESIDENCE. MY COURIER WAS RECEIVED ON SEPT 18TH AND DISPATCH DATE WAS DEC 20TH. SO ALMOST EXACTLY 3 MONTHS. ALL THE BEST TO YOU GUYS!! HAVE FORWARDED THE DOC TO MY CO, BUT THEY'RE SHUT TODAY.. GRRR.. SO ONE MORE DAY OF WAITING..:hurt:


Congratulations...
I wish you have one more reason to celebrate on 31st December


----------



## oz_vj (Dec 29, 2014)

I have been in USA for 11 months from JAN 2012- Dec 2012. Will I also be require to submit the US PCC ?


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

oz_vj said:


> I have been in USA for 11 months from JAN 2012- Dec 2012. Will I also be require to submit the US PCC ?


No, only if you stayed over 12 months


----------



## sdwaram (Dec 23, 2014)

After going through this thread , for a person who stayed more than 12 months in U.S has to apply for FBI only in case if he never hold an U.S green card. Since the mebers are from different countries , I feel little confused going by 100 odd pages.
Could someone please confirm on the steps to get the PCC from FBI. I am in India currently.

Step1: Get the Finger prints from local police station (If they don't do , what is the reputed lab for finger prints in Hyderabad)
Step2: In order to apply , is it sufficient to upload a scanned copy of the report? I know something I am missing here as some posts clearly said we need to post them
Step3: Pay 18 bucks and wait for the report 
Step4: Is the number 304-625-5590 and email [email protected] correct for any queries?
Step5: Can I use my friend address in u.s for the report to be delivered
Step6: Please advise if I am missing anything.

Thanks
Sridhar


----------



## sdwaram (Dec 23, 2014)

While I was in U.S got arrested in the speeding (105 Miles instead of 70. No DUI.Reckless driving ). Came back to India and Unfortunately not able to go back because of visa issues . Would it be an issue with PCC ? Will these ones be listed in FBI report . Please advise these cases are considered by CO?


----------



## oz_vj (Dec 29, 2014)

Is there a way to get the status of US PCC ?


----------



## sdwaram (Dec 23, 2014)

No online status check . U need to call them


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

sdwaram said:


> While I was in U.S got arrested in the speeding (105 Miles instead of 70. No DUI.Reckless driving ). Came back to India and Unfortunately not able to go back because of visa issues . Would it be an issue with PCC ? Will these ones be listed in FBI report . Please advise these cases are considered by CO?


No, only criminal check


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

podigeo said:


> they are opening the envelops from Oct 15, and entering in their system.


As of today, they are on Oct 16th envelops


----------



## axl84 (May 2, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Pleased to announce that the fbi certificate came through on 27th and we got our grant on the 30th. I am thankful for the assistance I have received through this forum. This forum gave me confidence to go through the process without an agent. I wish all the best to everyone and hope that our paths cross!! Good luck and thanks!


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

axl84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Pleased to announce that the fbi certificate came through on 27th and we got our grant on the 30th. I am thankful for the assistance I have received through this forum. This forum gave me confidence to go through the process without an agent. I wish all the best to everyone and hope that our paths cross!! Good luck and thanks!


congratulations


----------



## sdwaram (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi Could u please help what information does it contain . May be sample image by removing personal details.


----------



## sdwaram (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi Could u please advise can I get it fast may be in a week from any agency or so to check what does the report contain.I want to make sure , nothing comes up in my report because of the arrest record.Please advise and it would be a great help


----------



## apatel5917 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi , 

Do we need to get the PCC notarized irrespective of the country the PCC is from ? or just scan and upload the original ?

Any help will be appreciated


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

apatel5917 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Do we need to get the PCC notarized irrespective of the country the PCC is from ? or just scan and upload the original ?
> 
> Any help will be appreciated


Just colour scan and upload..


----------



## ashu503 (Oct 28, 2014)

Is FBI a third world countries' agency???

You all will find this interested how 22 days processing times changed to 12-14 weeks from May 1st 2014 to Dec 24th 2014 and no where close to coming down...

Status Update of processing times on FBI — Identity History Summary Checks on various dates

>May 05: Current processing time for an Identity History Summary: 22 calendar days. Please allow additional time for mail delivery.

>May 31: Current processing time for an Identity History Summary: 25 calendar days. Please allow additional time for mail delivery.

>June 25: Current processing time for an Identity History Summary: 28 calendar days. Please allow additional time for mail delivery.

>July 22: Current processing time for an Identity History Summary: 32 calendar days. Please allow additional time for mail delivery.

>July 29: Current processing time for an Identity History Summary: 30 calendar days. Please allow additional time for mail delivery.

>Sept 16: Current processing time for an Identity History Summary: Four to six weeks. Please allow additional time for mail delivery.

>Sept 23: On September 7, 2014, CJIS installed a new IT system. As a result of this installation, we are experiencing delays in processing. Please be assured that each issue is being identified and resolved as quickly as possible, but at this time anticipated processing time for an Identity History Summary is approximately 8-10 weeks. Allow additional time for mail delivery.

>Oct 01: On September 7, 2014, CJIS installed a new IT system. As a result of this installation, we are experiencing delays in processing. Please be assured that each issue is being identified and resolved as quickly as possible, but at this time anticipated processing time for an Identity History Summary is approximately 12 weeks. Allow additional time for mail delivery. 

>Dec 24: On September 7, 2014, CJIS installed a new IT system. As a result of this installation, we are experiencing delays in processing. Please be assured that each issue is being identified and resolved as quickly as possible, but at this time anticipated processing time for an Identity History Summary is approximately 12-14 weeks. Allow additional time for mail delivery. 

Courtesy: Internet Archive: Wayback Machine
PS: Like it if you like this post
(Yes, I am really waiting for my second set of fingerprints)


----------



## apatel5917 (Nov 4, 2014)

podigeo said:


> Just colour scan and upload..



Hi Podigeo,

Thank you for the information. When you say color scan what does that translate into ? What if the original is in Black and White ? Any advise appreciated !

Regards,


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

apatel5917 said:


> Hi Podigeo,
> 
> Thank you for the information. When you say color scan what does that translate into ? What if the original is in Black and White ? Any advise appreciated !
> 
> Regards,



Hi Mate, I have received Canada PCC and US PCC in black and white only. I scanned it in B/W and send it to the CO. They accepted and gave the grant. 

All the other documents which are in color, I've scanned them in color and uploaded.


----------



## Siriish (Jul 10, 2014)

Can we change the mailing address to any of our friend's address who is residing in US? If so, we need to provide his name aling with the address and not my name along with his address. Am i right? Pl advice.


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

Siriish said:


> Can we change the mailing address to any of our friend's address who is residing in US? If so, we need to provide his name aling with the address and not my name along with his address. Am i right? Pl advice.


Yes, we can change. Just need to provide the "Address verification/change request" form.

It doesn't matter much. I gave my name and my friends address for the US PCC. It is delivered to his address but I informed him when he can expect the mail. For Canada PCC, I gave my friend's name and address. It also delivered without any hassle.


----------



## Siriish (Jul 10, 2014)

husain081 said:


> Yes, we can change. Just need to provide the "Address verification/change request" form.
> 
> It doesn't matter much. I gave my name and my friends address for the US PCC. It is delivered to his address but I informed him when he can expect the mail. For Canada PCC, I gave my friend's name and address. It also delivered without any hassle.


Thanks, buddy..


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

ashu503 said:


> Is FBI a third world countries' agency???
> 
> You all will find this interested how 22 days processing times changed to 12-14 weeks from May 1st 2014 to Dec 24th 2014 and no where close to coming down...
> 
> ...


Interesting find.... Looks like their new IT system has caused all the issue, rather than improving the productivity..


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

documents reached on 23rd September 
no PCC yet


----------



## redgrape (Oct 31, 2013)

WannaOz said:


> documents reached on 23rd September
> no PCC yet


exactly the same here


----------



## Preetha (Sep 8, 2014)

My file was received by FBI on 18th Nov. Credit card not charged yet


----------



## emerson131 (Jan 5, 2015)

Any news as to what date the FBI has started clearing now ?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Points : 70
EOI Lodged : 20 Jun 2014
Invitation : 23 Jun 2014
Visa Lodged : 06 July 2014
Visa on hold due to new born. 

PCC India for myself : 29 Nov 2014
FBI Clearance for Spouse : 20 Nov 2014
PCC India for wife : Yet to Apply
Passport for Baby : Yet to Apply
Updation of change in circumstance to australian immi : Yet to Apply


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

last update 
axl84 applied on 18 sep 2014 and got PCC on 27 Dec 2014

no info is available of forum members who applied after 18 September


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

emerson131 said:


> Any news as to what date the FBI has started clearing now ?
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Points : 70
> ...


oct 15th!


----------



## redgrape (Oct 31, 2013)

WannaOz said:


> last update
> axl84 applied on 18 sep 2014 and got PCC on 27 Dec 2014
> 
> no info is available of forum members who applied after 18 September


Hi WannaOz, FYI, i contacted FBI today and they informed me that my application processing has been completed and that i should expect the result letter in mail in the coming days. My application reached them on Sep 23rd, i believe yours would be in similar status as well. will keep you posted.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

redgrape said:


> Hi WannaOz, FYI, i contacted FBI today and they informed me that my application processing has been completed and that i should expect the result letter in mail in the coming days. My application reached them on Sep 23rd, i believe yours would be in similar status as well. will keep you posted.


thanks mate... this news is music to my ears


----------



## ambujj (Sep 2, 2014)

redgrape said:


> Hi WannaOz, FYI, i contacted FBI today and they informed me that my application processing has been completed and that i should expect the result letter in mail in the coming days. My application reached them on Sep 23rd, i believe yours would be in similar status as well. will keep you posted.


Hi RedGrape, could you pls share the number to call FBI at. They seem to have removed Call contact details from their webpage. Thnx.


----------



## ambujj (Sep 2, 2014)

redgrape said:


> Hi WannaOz, FYI, i contacted FBI today and they informed me that my application processing has been completed and that i should expect the result letter in mail in the coming days. My application reached them on Sep 23rd, i believe yours would be in similar status as well. will keep you posted.


Hi redgrape, could you pls share the number to call FBI at. They seem to have removed Call contact details from their webpage. Thnx.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

VRS said:


> oct 15th!


October 20th


----------



## redgrape (Oct 31, 2013)

sarah_OZ said:


> October 20th


i called +1-304-625-5590


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

October 21st packets have been opened yesterday!

This is the latest news.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

ambujj said:


> Hi RedGrape, could you pls share the number to call FBI at. They seem to have removed Call contact details from their webpage. Thnx.


Contact numbers to reach FBI:
+1-304-625-5590
+1-202-324-3000

Hope this helps.... thanks and good luck!!!


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

anybody faced watermark issue while scanning PCC?
My scan copies had watermark written "VOID" all over the page in the pdf


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> anybody faced watermark issue while scanning PCC?
> My scan copies had watermark written "VOID" all over the page in the pdf


yaa everyne will face it, please upload the same to the visa portal. No issues with it.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Packets received on October 22nd 2014 have been opened yesterday by the FBI personnel.

This is the latest news from FBI.... anyone following up with them????


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

VRS said:


> Packets received on October 22nd 2014 have been opened yesterday by the FBI personnel.
> 
> This is the latest news from FBI.... anyone following up with them????


I called them today, they said 21 Oct (not 22nd)


----------



## ashu503 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey Podigeo, is your credit card charged money?


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

*Still Processing!*

My packet had reached them on 30th September.
I called them today and was informed that it is still being processed, its been14 weeks now!!!


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

ashu503 said:


> Hey Podigeo, is your credit card charged money?


Not yet.. It appears in their system, but CC not charged


----------



## redgrape (Oct 31, 2013)

WannaOz said:


> anybody faced watermark issue while scanning PCC?
> My scan copies had watermark written "VOID" all over the page in the pdf


you got your PCC !? congrats! im still waiting for mine


----------



## gsaravanan (Mar 17, 2014)

I just got an invite to apply for 189visa. COuld someone tell me the process to get fbi clearance? where do i download the form for fingerprint? DO i need to go to a local police station too (I live in US).
If anyone could point to step by step instructions, i would appreciate it.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

Got my USA PCC Yesterday....

And today .... BOOM

Its a grant 

Thanks to Everyone at ExpatForum for your help !!

Super Excited


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

gsaravanan said:


> I just got an invite to apply for 189visa. COuld someone tell me the process to get fbi clearance? where do i download the form for fingerprint? DO i need to go to a local police station too (I live in US).
> If anyone could point to step by step instructions, i would appreciate it.


hi,

FBI — Identity History Summary Checks

check above link.

PS: Please give a "like" if the information provided by me is helpful to you. Likes encourage Expats to reply more efficiently and will help everyone immensely.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

October 23 packets have also been opened, mine is now visible in their database. They has asked me to wait until the last week of Jan 15 for the result.


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Congrats*



WannaOz said:


> Got my USA PCC Yesterday....
> 
> And today .... BOOM
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Did you receive it on Indian address or US address? I believe you had asked them to change the address. I also wanted them to send it to a US address to save time. Can you please tell me how to do that?


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> Got my USA PCC Yesterday....
> 
> And today .... BOOM
> 
> ...


Congratulations WannaOz, wish you all the best.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> Congratulations. Did you receive it on Indian address or US address? I believe you had asked them to change the address. I also wanted them to send it to a US address to save time. Can you please tell me how to do that?


please download change of address form, its a simple form, available on fbi website. Just fill details, sign and scan it and email it.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> Congratulations. Did you receive it on Indian address or US address? I believe you had asked them to change the address. I also wanted them to send it to a US address to save time. Can you please tell me how to do that?


the form can be downloaded from this link. Its the first form on the right side.

FBI — Identity History Summary Checks

PS: Please give a "like" if the information provided by me is helpful to you. Likes encourage Expats to reply more efficiently and will help everyone immensely.


----------



## ambujj (Sep 2, 2014)

Mine was recd by FBI on 22nd Oct, credit card charged an hour ago 

Does the charge mean that they have accepted the fingreprints? Or do they charge as they start to look at the application and can still reject the copy & request for another one? 

Experience holders, pls advise. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

ambujj said:


> Mine was recd by FBI on 22nd Oct, credit card charged an hour ago
> 
> Does the charge mean that they have accepted the fingreprints? Or do they charge as they start to look at the application and can still reject the copy & request for another one?
> 
> Experience holders, pls advise. :fingerscrossed:


Credit Card getting charged does not mean that your fingerprints have been accepted. 
In many cases they charge your card first and start the processing after many weeks.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

gsaravanan said:


> I just got an invite to apply for 189visa. COuld someone tell me the process to get fbi clearance? where do i download the form for fingerprint? DO i need to go to a local police station too (I live in US).
> If anyone could point to step by step instructions, i would appreciate it.


Like stated earlier in the thread you should visit the FBI site for information about Identity Summary Check.
FBI — Identity History Summary Checks
If you still have doubts feel free to call CJIS at +1-304-625-5590, they do help you with steps to apply.
The process for applying is pretty straight forward and I think the information on the FBI website should suffice.
Since you are in US you could also take the help of FBI Channelers, please go though the link below.
FBI — FBI-Approved Channelers


----------



## apatel5917 (Nov 4, 2014)

Expecting189 said:


> Like stated earlier in the thread you should visit the FBI site for information about Identity Summary Check.
> FBI — Identity History Summary Checks
> If you still have doubts feel free to call CJIS at +1-304-625-5590, they do help you with steps to apply.
> The process for applying is pretty straight forward and I think the information on the FBI website should suffice.
> ...


Hi,

First you need to go and get your fingerprints done from your local post office on the form that is on the FBI website . So take a print out of the form before going .

Once haven taken the finger prints follow direction on the FBI site as to making the payment and where to send the mail .

Also Channeler only work if you are a US citizen if you are an alien resident you have to get it done directly from the FBI and as such Dept if Immigration from Australia do not accept anything from the Channelerit has to be from the FBI directly.

FBI — Submitting an Identity History Summary to the FBI

Hope this helps.


----------



## NJD_1982 (Jan 10, 2015)

*US PCC from Australia and Cochin,India*

Hi There,

I ave recieved invitation for visa lodgement but I need to get my PCC done from US and India. I am australia currently and my wife is in Cochin.

Could someone please guide on
a) Many have advised to take print out of finger print card from link. Can this printout be taken in normal A4 sheet paper or is there any specific type of paper to be considered?
b) Believe it is still same process - Go to nearby Aus police station to take finger prints - Please confirm
c) For doing finger printing from Cochin, India - does anyone know any centers that would help in this?
d) For PCC India - what are the documents mandated to carry with us?

Thanks a lot in advance!
NDominic


----------



## redgrape (Oct 31, 2013)

FYI guys, i received my FBI PCC yesterday, following are the timelines:
- Application received by FBI: Sept 23, 2014
- Credit Card charged: Oct 20, 2014
- Search completion date (on letter): Dec 12, 2014
- Letter date (Dec 31, 2014)


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

ambujj said:


> Mine was recd by FBI on 22nd Oct, credit card charged an hour ago
> 
> Does the charge mean that they have accepted the fingreprints? Or do they charge as they start to look at the application and can still reject the copy & request for another one?
> 
> Experience holders, pls advise. :fingerscrossed:



So, the credit card itself was charged 12 weeks after the application was received??

That doesn't sound right.
I thought the credit card was charged around 4-5 weeks after the application was received.
Has something changed?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi all, just got a mail from FBI, that the timelines for an FBI PCC have been *revised to 15 weeks* since the day they receive the prints.

This is hard news.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

VRS said:


> Hi all, just got a mail from FBI, that the timelines for an FBI PCC have been *revised to 15 weeks* since the day they receive the prints.
> 
> This is hard news.


You need to see this timeline progression

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6083106-post1182.html


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

sarah_OZ said:


> You need to see this timeline progression
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6083106-post1182.html


 

I know, I saw that earlier too. If USA starts to behave like this, its really really sad state of affairs.


----------



## gsaravanan (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. In the application form, it asks for "Mail results to address". We should put our home address and once recieved, upload it to the visa application?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

gsaravanan said:


> Thanks for all the replies. In the application form, it asks for "Mail results to address". We should put our home address and once recieved, upload it to the visa application?[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes, if you have anyone who you trust in USA, you can give that address with their full name & details. This will save a lot of time for you.


----------



## Heats81 (Jan 12, 2015)

*14-16 weeks!!*

Updated online today - On September 7, 2014, CJIS installed a new IT system. As a result of this installation, we are experiencing delays in processing. Please be assured that each issue is being identified and resolved as quickly as possible, but at this time anticipated processing time for an Identity History Summary is approximately 14-16 weeks. Allow additional time for mail delivery.


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

My application was received on 24th Oct.
Envelope opened on 9th Jan.
CC charged on 12th Jan.
They said it would take 3-4 more weeks for the results to be mailed. This is getting worse everyday. I think it might get to 6 months by end of January.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

OMG... that is bad bad news.... New software is dragging things....


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> My application was received on 24th Oct.
> Envelope opened on 9th Jan.
> CC charged on 12th Jan.
> They said it would take 3-4 more weeks for the results to be mailed. This is getting worse everyday. I think it might get to 6 months by end of January.


When did they first confirm that they had received your envelope? Did you mail them in Nov, Dec to ask if they had received it?

They received my Envelope on Dec 17th, as per FedEx.
So, I am thinking when should I ask them if they have indeed received my application, at the right department?


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> When did they first confirm that they had received your envelope? Did you mail them in Nov, Dec to ask if they had received it?
> 
> They received my Envelope on Dec 17th, as per FedEx.
> So, I am thinking when should I ask them if they have indeed received my application, at the right department?


I was not in their system till Friday. When I called earlier they said they have not opened the envelopes yet and there will be no record till they do so. I would advise you to call them only after end of Feb. Calling or emailing them before is useless.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

OMG, I can't believe the efficiency. Australia PCC took just 1 day, and mostly all other countries take only 1 week..


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> When did they first confirm that they had received your envelope? Did you mail them in Nov, Dec to ask if they had received it?
> 
> They received my Envelope on Dec 17th, as per FedEx.
> So, I am thinking when should I ask them if they have indeed received my application, at the right department?


You should call them after 10 weeks, that is bare minimum.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

sarah_OZ said:


> OMG, I can't believe the efficiency. Australia PCC took just 1 day, and mostly all other countries take only 1 week..


Very Very pathetic indeed given the personal requirement. But, USA is very efficient and so is FBI, I am sure this is for some good purpose.

Its almost 3 months now, I have been waiting.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Anybody awaiting their FBI PCC, any October last week Expats, anyone whose Aus PR Visa is held up because of this document being missing??


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

VRS said:


> I am sure this is for some good purpose.
> 
> Its almost 3 months now, I have been waiting.


I have seen other people saying their finger prints were rejected, then you need to start the whole process again


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

sarah_OZ said:


> I have seen other people saying their finger prints were rejected, then you need to start the whole process again


Yes, in case they are rejected, then the whole process has to be initiated again.
But, unless they are too unclear, they would not be rejected. If you get your prints with the help of an expert, then fear not, they will not be rejected.


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

I am kind of second guessing if I provided the right credit card number on the form. In case the credit card number is incoreect will the FBI contact me via email? Or do I need to start teh whole process again?


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

This is really getting too much. It's now 14-16 weeks! How ironic is it the new IT system is supposed to improve efficiency but it's making everything worse? So annoyed. My documents arrived Dec 26. I'll probably have to wait till June now before I get them.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

I just spoke with FBI regarding our criminal checks request, I have been told September requests are still not completely cleared. My requests were received October 9, and to check back in 2 weeks, which will be 16 weeks. 16 weeks plus time for mailing is now needed. 😵


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

grammymissy said:


> I just spoke with FBI regarding our criminal checks request, I have been told September requests are still not completely cleared. My requests were received October 9, and to check back in 2 weeks, which will be 16 weeks. 16 weeks plus time for mailing is now needed. ?de35


Aaahhh hell.... This is so irritating!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Called them now, they say 3 weeks from now. May get extended too. 

In case you are having an urgent requirement or if someone is asking for it to be provided, please show them our website updates. 

God bless FBI.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

VRS said:


> Called them now, they say 3 weeks from now. May get extended too.
> 
> In case you are having an urgent requirement or if someone is asking for it to be provided, please show them our website updates.
> 
> God bless FBI.


When did your documents reach them? They said you'll get it in three weeks?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> When did your documents reach them? They said you'll get it in three weeks?


Ya they did, my docs reached them on 23/Oct/14. They said they may require more time too if there arises new problem with their new system.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

VRS said:


> Ya they did, my docs reached them on 23/Oct/14. They said they may require more time too if there arises new problem with their new system.


lol these guys are a complete joke, yet they have intelligence on every single person leaving and entering the country. install a new system, and slows down everything by 5 months. this blows. 

has your CC been charged?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> lol these guys are a complete joke, yet they have intelligence on every single person leaving and entering the country. install a new system, and slows down everything by 5 months. this blows.
> 
> has your CC been charged?


I sent them a Demand Draft


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> lol these guys are a complete joke, yet they have intelligence on every single person leaving and entering the country. install a new system, and slows down everything by 5 months. this blows.
> 
> has your CC been charged?


The DD is not yet encashed.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> lol these guys are a complete joke, yet they have intelligence on every single person leaving and entering the country. install a new system, and slows down everything by 5 months. this blows.
> 
> has your CC been charged?


And they say, they are very sorry for the inconvenience. That's it.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

VRS said:


> The DD is not yet encashed.


thats really long.. 3 months... normally they charge the card about a month after the stuff gets to them


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

VRS said:


> And they say, they are very sorry for the inconvenience. That's it.


My frustration has reached peaks.... Dunno what I can do to expedite this. God help me and all!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> thats really long.. 3 months... normally they charge the card about a month after the stuff gets to them


That was in early days when the assessment itself took not more than 45 days. They will charge the CC or encash the DD only when they open our packages.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

VRS said:


> VRS said:
> 
> 
> > And they say, they are very sorry for the inconvenience. That's it.
> ...


Totally understand.. This is exactly why I started my FBI PCC application early.. I haven't even applied for EOI yet. Hopefully by the time I get assigned a CO it'll be quicker since I don't have to wait half a year for this crap..


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> Totally understand.. This is exactly why I started my FBI PCC application early.. I haven't even applied for EOI yet. Hopefully by the time I get assigned a CO it'll be quicker since I don't have to wait half a year for this crap..


Hi,

I too have planned the same way, I did it in October, 45 days prior to my lodging of my Visa. Taking 50 days to COs allocation. Giving myself a total of 95 days. But look at this situation..... bahhhh!


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

VRS said:


> cantthinkofone said:
> 
> 
> > Totally understand.. This is exactly why I started my FBI PCC application early.. I haven't even applied for EOI yet. Hopefully by the time I get assigned a CO it'll be quicker since I don't have to wait half a year for this crap..
> ...


I hope you get it soon.. Let me know! Can I ask how long after you lodged your visa did you get assigned a CO?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> I hope you get it soon.. Let me know! Can I ask how long after you lodged your visa did you get assigned a CO?


CO is not yet assigned.... Just wanted everything ready for him to make a positive decision.


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi... Any updates on which date applications are being processed now?
_A week ago it was Oct 24th_


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> Hi... Any updates on which date applications are being processed now?
> A week ago it was Oct 24th


They are processing October first weeks, only packages received until October 26 are opened.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

At this point of time, how many of you are waiting for your PCC from FBI.


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

VRS said:


> They are processing October first weeks, only packages received until October 26 are opened.


Thanks VRS.

Subsequent questions, in case you or anyone else is aware:

So are they opening packages of 4-weeks at a time?
So, the next batch would be from 27-Oct to 23-Nov?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> Thanks VRS.
> 
> Subsequent questions, in case you or anyone else is aware:
> 
> ...


No no, they open them on daily basis. Not definitely on monthly basis.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

VRS said:


> At this point of time, how many of you are waiting for your PCC from FBI.


Me too. I have nearly the same date as yours. Oct 22nd. (Shipped date)

Is 23rd the date you shipped or the date it was delivered. 
I am more worried about a guy's post he mentioned that his fingerprints were rejected 4 times even though he took expert's service. But for him those days the waiting was only 20 days. But if it gets rejected now, the waiting will be 16 weeks, that is 4 months.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

sarah_OZ said:


> Me too. I have nearly the same date as yours. Oct 22nd. (Shipped date)
> 
> Is 23rd the date you shipped or the date it was delivered.
> I am more worried about a guy's post he mentioned that his fingerprints were rejected 4 times even though he took expert's service. But for him those days the waiting was only 20 days. But if it gets rejected now, the waiting will be 16 weeks, that is 4 months.


Mine reached them on 23/Oct


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

sarah_OZ said:


> Me too. I have nearly the same date as yours. Oct 22nd. (Shipped date)
> 
> Is 23rd the date you shipped or the date it was delivered.
> I am more worried about a guy's post he mentioned that his fingerprints were rejected 4 times even though he took expert's service. But for him those days the waiting was only 20 days. But if it gets rejected now, the waiting will be 16 weeks, that is 4 months.


Nothing to worry, the whole new system installed is to reduce the rejections.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

VRS said:


> Nothing to worry, the whole new system installed is to reduce the rejections.


I am Slightly relieved to read this ... Has someone in FBI confirmed this ?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

sarah_OZ said:


> I am Slightly relieved to read this ... Has someone in FBI confirmed this ?


Ya, not directly by writing or using the same words, but they told me it is to serve the people with least bit of inconvenience or any unanticipated problems. Slowly the USA PCC will be the easiest thing to achieve in the future. The software is for sure a futuristic thing.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

VRS said:


> Ya, not directly by writing or using the same words, but they told me it is to serve the people with least bit of inconvenience or any unanticipated problems. Slowly the USA PCC will be the easiest thing to achieve in the future. The software is for sure a futuristic thing.


I regularly follow other posts, people who took fingerprints from certified agency got rejected during Nov 2014, so new system has nothing to do with improvement in rejection rate..


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

podigeo said:


> I regularly follow other posts, people who took fingerprints from certified agency got rejected during Nov 2014, so new system has nothing to do with improvement in rejection rate..


lets hope for the best!! what say??


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

VRS said:


> lets hope for the best!! what say??


yes, only God can help


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

podigeo said:


> yes, only God can help


My only worry is what if the prints get rejected. It will be a disaster to repeat the process and by then the wait period might get to 8 months.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> My only worry is what if the prints get rejected. It will be a disaster to repeat the process and by then the wait period might get to 8 months.


Oh please, don't worry thinking about negative things, please stay in positive frame of mind. Everything will go well. I called them yesterday again and they have told that the same lines that it will take another 2-3 weeks. 

We just need to exercise some patience. Good things will come to those who wait. Lets be Optimistic!!!

God bless all!!!


----------



## Preetha (Sep 8, 2014)

Any update as to what date the FBI has started opening packets?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Preetha said:


> Any update as to what date the FBI has started opening packets?


May be they have opened up till Oct 29th. This is only a guess made by following their timelines earlier.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

I called FBI and got to know that processing is done and my record will be mailed on or before 19th January.
Now the wait begins for it to reach India!!!

Timelines:
Packet received by FBI - 30th September, 2014
CC charged - 6th November, 2014
Record mailed - on or before 19th January, 2015


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Expecting189 said:


> I called FBI and got to know that processing is done and my record will be mailed on or before 19th January.
> Now the wait begins for it to reach India!!!
> 
> Timelines:
> ...


Congrats man, takes upto 12 days, will they give you a tracking number??


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Expecting189 said:


> I called FBI and got to know that processing is done and my record will be mailed on or before 19th January.
> Now the wait begins for it to reach India!!!
> 
> Timelines:
> ...


Looks like it took 14 weeks, has the CO asked you to submit this?


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

Expecting189 said:


> Timelines:
> Packet received by FBI - 30th September, 2014
> CC charged - 6th November, 2014
> Record mailed - on or before 19th January, 2015


So it took 15.86 weeks to process.


----------



## Heats81 (Jan 12, 2015)

Just called... Today they opened Oct 30th..

he also said they are closed on Monday for MKL day...


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

VRS said:


> Congrats man, takes upto 12 days, will they give you a tracking number??


Thanks Buddy, they didn't give any tracking number.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

VRS said:


> Looks like it took 14 weeks, has the CO asked you to submit this?


CO not allocated yet.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Expecting189 said:


> CO not allocated yet.


Excellent... You can front load everything!!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

sarah_OZ said:


> So it took 15.86 weeks to process.


Oh I was x, I thought it took 14. Really very very painful wait this is.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

2 months since I joined the Expat Forum. Many have been of great help since my EOI stage. 

Great going friends. 

I'll do my bit wherever possible for other aspirants!!! 

Jai Shri Krishna!!!


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

Any idea, if case officer can waive the USA PCC requirements? 
My FBI fingerprints cards got rejected last week, I got them at professional background check agency..taken by a fingerprints technician.. Right now I am in deep frustration. Please let me know what should I do? Is there any alternate?
My question is that is there any way out of this, other than just trying to take fingerprints again and again and getting them rejected. The skin on on my fingers is perfectly fine, there is no scars, scratches, diseases etc. I really need help on this, as I will have to go through another 4 months wait.. 

Any thoughts? Your assistance is very much appreciated..

My Timelines as below:
Packet sent - 19th September 2014
Packet received by FBI - 26th September, 2014
CC charged - 4th November, 2014
Record received at my friend's place in USA - 17th January, 2015


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

MSSharma said:


> Any idea, if case officer can waive the USA PCC requirements?
> My FBI fingerprints cards got rejected last week, I got them at professional background check agency..taken by a fingerprints technician.. Right now I am in deep frustration. Please let me know what should I do? Is there any alternate?
> My question is that is there any way out of this, other than just trying to take fingerprints again and again and getting them rejected. The skin on on my fingers is perfectly fine, there is no scars, scratches, diseases etc. I really need help on this, as I will have to go through another 4 months wait..
> 
> ...


Hi,

What is the reason that they gave for rejection?
How many copies did you send?

Same thing happened with me. Mine was received by FBI on Sept 12. I got rejection letter on Dec 12. I resent another set of prints (3 this time) on Dec 17th. 

Unfortunately there is nothing you can do apart from sending them again.

On this forum I have seen people saying that with the new system there should be fewer rejections. But now you are the 4th person on this forum (including me), that I know of, whose prints were rejected after the new system was installed.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the reason that they gave for rejection?
> How many copies did you send?
> ...


New system is nothing to do with reduction of rejection rate... I am also a member of Canadavisa forum, I see a huge number of rejections in December 2014 - January 2015. 
Where did you get your finger prints ? I did mine at NSW police station, and that day their ink pad was too low in ink, so I am also worried. I have seen few rejection cases with NSW police prints too


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

MSSharma said:


> Any idea, if case officer can waive the USA PCC requirements?
> My FBI fingerprints cards got rejected last week, I got them at professional background check agency..taken by a fingerprints technician.. Right now I am in deep frustration. Please let me know what should I do? Is there any alternate?
> My question is that is there any way out of this, other than just trying to take fingerprints again and again and getting them rejected. The skin on on my fingers is perfectly fine, there is no scars, scratches, diseases etc. I really need help on this, as I will have to go through another 4 months wait..
> 
> ...


This is so pathetic, every time they assure that the new system is to avoid trouble especially related to rejections. 

I wonder if they really provide any reason. 

You can write to your CO stating the same and asking him advice on what to do next. 

He will give you additional time for sure, but do mention to him that it is no longer taking 22 days as earlier but it's now taking 16 weeks and will only raise looking at the pace and approach of FBI. 

This is a matter is concern not only to us, but also to every country which has made its mandatory. DIBP too will not be able to reach its anticipated numbers of this is the case. 

If there is really any such major crime and a case is booked on a person, in USA, they will definitely put it on immigration systems via passport and is made visible to almost all the immigration departments of every country. 

Wonder what is this drama for then.

I am tensed too.


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

VRS said:


> This is so pathetic, every time they assure that the new system is to avoid trouble especially related to rejections.
> 
> I wonder if they really provide any reason.
> 
> ...


My wife's fingerprints also got rejected on 28 December. I have asked to Case off


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

VRS said:


> This is so pathetic, every time they assure that the new system is to avoid trouble especially related to rejections.
> 
> I wonder if they really provide any reason.
> 
> ...


My wife's fingerprints also got rejected on 28 December. I have asked to Case officer for alternate options as it is taking 4+ months. He reverted saying he will investigate the options and let me know. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## samir0075 (Jan 12, 2015)

sarah_OZ said:


> New system is nothing to do with reduction of rejection rate... I am also a member of Canadavisa forum, I see a huge number of rejections in December 2014 - January 2015.
> Where did you get your finger prints ? I did mine at NSW police station, and that day their ink pad was too low in ink, so I am also worried. I have seen few rejection cases with NSW police prints too


Hi Sarah,
I see you are located in Sydney . I am planning to get the Fingerprints done this week and was wondering if you can assist. Which police station did you visit ? Do all police stations in Sydney have the fingerprint facility ? I live in Ashfield and work at Milsons point so was planning to visit one of the 2 locations .
Also I need Police clearance from Canada as well. Can I get 2 set of prints at the same time on form FD -258 or is there a separate form for Canada ?

Thanks 
Samir


----------



## QuickPR (Jan 19, 2015)

*Waiting for FBI PCC*

Hi All, my PCC application reached FBI on 10th Nov and I haven't received my PCC yet I did call them last week and they informed me that they are processing 27th Oct applications. I also got a mail to my email id saying that the overall time line is now 14 - 16Weeks. All my documents have been submitted and only this document is pending to be submitted on CO request

Is anyone here who is facing the same issue?


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

m_d_p29 said:


> My wife's fingerprints also got rejected on 28 December. I have asked to Case officer for alternate options as it is taking 4+ months. He reverted saying he will investigate the options and let me know. Keeping my fingers crossed.


Do keep us informed as to what the CO says. Mine got rejected on Dec 10th. I sent another set on Dec 17th, as my CO said that FBI PCC is needed.

But if your CO tells some other option that will be music to my ears.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

Has anyone here ever had their fingerprints rejected when submitting via livescan? Please advise.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

QuickPR said:


> Hi All, my PCC application reached FBI on 10th Nov and I haven't received my PCC yet I did call them last week and they informed me that they are processing 27th Oct applications. I also got a mail to my email id saying that the overall time line is now 14 - 16Weeks. All my documents have been submitted and only this document is pending to be submitted on CO request
> 
> Is anyone here who is facing the same issue?


I am in the same boat.... Sent them on October 23.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> Has anyone here ever had their fingerprints rejected when submitting via livescan? Please advise.


What is live scan? Well FBI accept that?? If yes, how do we need to do it?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> Has anyone here ever had their fingerprints rejected when submitting via livescan? Please advise.


What is live scan? Will FBI accept that?? If yes, how do we need to do it?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

m_d_p29 said:


> My wife's fingerprints also got rejected on 28 December. I have asked to Case officer for alternate options as it is taking 4+ months. He reverted saying he will investigate the options and let me know. Keeping my fingers crossed.


Hope he says, they have removed the need of FBI PCC for all....!


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

VRS said:


> cantthinkofone said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone here ever had their fingerprints rejected when submitting via livescan? Please advise.
> ...


Live scan is scanning the fingerprints using a computer scanner instead of a normal ink pad. It should be much better as acceptance rates are normally very high for live scans. So just wanted to ask if anyone here has ever had fingerprints rejected after submitting via livescan. Please share if you have.


----------



## Heats81 (Jan 12, 2015)

VRS said:


> What is live scan? Will FBI accept that?? If yes, how do we need to do it?


Live scan fingerprinting refers to both the technique and the technology used by law enforcement agencies and private facilities to capture fingerprints and palm prints electronically, without the need for the more traditional method of ink and paper.

so they get your print on a scanner glass, the program tells the tech if the print is good. then it captures the print. when all prints have been taken the tech can send the prints electronically (as they did with my state prints) or they can be printed with a very high quality printer to be sent to the FBI. 

I got mine done this way in July and had no issues. When we found out my wife needed them done we went back to our local police station and had hers done this way as well... 

today marks week 11 waiting - I hope to have her clearance in the next 4 weeks or so.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

Heats81 said:


> Live scan fingerprinting refers to both the technique and the technology used by law enforcement agencies and private facilities to capture fingerprints and palm prints electronically, without the need for the more traditional method of ink and paper.
> 
> so they get your print on a scanner glass, the program tells the tech if the print is good. then it captures the print. when all prints have been taken the tech can send the prints electronically (as they did with my state prints) or they can be printed with a very high quality printer to be sent to the FBI.
> 
> ...


that's right. where are you based in? my docs arrived Dec 26. looong wait for me till the end of april.

i notice many people on this thread are from India - are there any places in India that use livescan for fingerprinting?


----------



## Heats81 (Jan 12, 2015)

cantthinkofone said:


> that's right. where are you based in? my docs arrived Dec 26. looong wait for me till the end of april.
> 
> i notice many people on this thread are from India - are there any places in India that use livescan for fingerprinting?


I am in Texas.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

samir0075 said:


> Hi Sarah,
> I see you are located in Sydney . I am planning to get the Fingerprints done this week and was wondering if you can assist. Which police station did you visit ? Do all police stations in Sydney have the fingerprint facility ? I live in Ashfield and work at Milsons point so was planning to visit one of the 2 locations .
> Also I need Police clearance from Canada as well. Can I get 2 set of prints at the same time on form FD -258 or is there a separate form for Canada ?
> 
> ...


I did mine in North Shore police station, you can just walk in to the local station between 9 AM to 12 noon on Saturday. No appointment required. They charge $43. Just carry your passport, finger print card, and an international postage envelop. FD-258 is only for US, canada PCC is separate. I didn't have to do it, so I am not sure of process.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

m_d_p29 said:


> My wife's fingerprints also got rejected on 28 December.



OMG  this is 6 or 7th case I have seen as rejection after new system was installed. I am really worried.


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

Any one has the latest info about which date's applications have been opened by the FBI?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> Any one has the latest info about which date's applications have been opened by the FBI?


October 30


----------



## QuickPR (Jan 19, 2015)

VRS said:


> October 30


Seeing the current run rate it looks like they take 2-3 days for applications received on a particular day

Such a slow process:confused2:


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I saw that there are lot of reports of rejections on this thread and thought of calling the FBI to enquire about mine.
Was informed that my documents were not rejected, the exact words "Not rejected, you have a result".

I had got ink prints (got it done through an agency), but I still have my fingers crossed and will keep it that way till I receive my documents.

Timelines:
Packet received by FBI - 30th September, 2014
CC charged - 6th November, 2014
Record mailed - 20th January, 2015
Waiting for it to reach my India address.


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

Expecting189 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I saw that there are lot of reports of rejections on this thread and thought of calling the FBI to enquire about mine.
> Was informed that my documents were not rejected, the exact words "Not rejected, you have a result".
> ...


That's 16 weeks of processing time (not including another fews weeks for the mail).
Anyways congratulations are in order.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

Expecting189 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I saw that there are lot of reports of rejections on this thread and thought of calling the FBI to enquire about mine.
> Was informed that my documents were not rejected, the exact words "Not rejected, you have a result".
> ...


Congratulations. After how long when they receive it can you call to ask if the prints were readable? When do we get into their system?


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> Congratulations. After how long when they receive it can you call to ask if the prints were readable? When do we get into their system?


They will not be able to update you about your status for the first 8 weeks for sure and I don't think they will be able to take a call about the quality of the prints before they start processing them.
They are presently looking at requests which they received in the last week of October. So going by that you can give them a call on the 14th week (just my gut feeling).

Honestly it really is a sad situation, there are so many who are waiting anxiously and it seems there is very little that even the Agency can do to help.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Expecting189 said:


> They will not be able to update you about your status for the first 8 weeks for sure and I don't think they will be able to take a call about the quality of the prints before they start processing them.
> They are presently looking at requests which they received in the last week of October. So going by that you can give them a call on the 14th week.
> 
> Honestly it really is a sad situation, there are so many who are waiting anxiously and it seems there is very little that even the Agency can do to help.


No, they are presently opening the docs received by them in the last week of Oct, but they are working on the docs received by them in the last week of Sept 2014. Very very slow state of affairs, due to many rejections guess DIBP will think of an alternative. Hope they do away this FBI thing.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

VRS said:


> Expecting189 said:
> 
> 
> > They will not be able to update you about your status for the first 8 weeks for sure and I don't think they will be able to take a call about the quality of the prints before they start processing them.
> ...


So what's the difference then between opening a document in October r and working on the ones from September? Opening means charging of the CC? Anyway you have to be realistic, DIBP won't do away with PCCs..


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

m_d_p29 said:


> My wife's fingerprints also got rejected on 28 December. I have asked to Case officer for alternate options as it is taking 4+ months. He reverted saying he will investigate the options and let me know. Keeping my fingers crossed.


Hi, did you get any reply from the CO??

Kindly please keep us updated regarding any action..


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

QuickPR said:


> Seeing the current run rate it looks like they take 2-3 days for applications received on a particular day
> 
> Such a slow process:confused2:


this is only, they are opening the docs received by them on oct 30, running the scans of Sept last week.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

VRS said:


> No, they are presently opening the docs received by them in the last week of Oct, but they are working on the docs received by them in the last week of Sept 2014. Very very slow state of affairs, due to many rejections guess DIBP will think of an alternative. Hope they do away this FBI thing.


When I called today they said they were looking at requests from last week of October so yes opening the packets and since they just sent out mine it surely means processing the ones for last week of September.
I surely hope DIBP takes note of the situation and makes changes.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> So what's the difference then between opening a document in October r and working on the ones from September? Opening means charging of the CC? Anyway you have to be realistic, DIBP won't do away with PCCs..


Opening is nothing but getting the details into their systems and then the finger prints are kept in line for them to run the scans and work on them.

I know they will not get away from it but have to work out something son... Both DIBP and a Visa aspirant cant be kept by an external agency for such a long time.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

As on this minute FBI is:

1. Entering data for docs received on Nov 03 2014.
2. They are working on the finger prints received by them on Oct 03 2014.

Each day they do work on finger prints for docs received on a particular date. Like today Jan 20 2015 they are processing finger prints received by them on Oct 03 2015, and tomorrow i.e. Jan 21 2015 they will work on finger prints received by them on Oct 04 2015.

This has been the trend as they say, ever since the re opened after Christmas.

I am asked to wait for another 3 weeks at least and additional time for mailing.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

VRS said:


> cantthinkofone said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the difference then between opening a document in October r and working on the ones from September? Opening means charging of the CC? Anyway you have to be realistic, DIBP won't do away with PCCs..
> ...


I agree... Like somebody said before is FBI a third world countries agency.. Pretty pathetic made to wait that long, and the fear now is that it will get even longer in the coming weeks.. Currently at 14-16, just hope it doesn't increase anymore...


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

I found the below on their website, Any idea what is this? : -

"*Due to automation of the mailing process, tentatively scheduled for January 12, 2015, ....*"

Will this increase the speed in anyway?


----------



## Heats81 (Jan 12, 2015)

They got my request on Nov 3 2014. My visa card was just charged. -- what do you think 4 more weeks?


----------



## India2Australia (Jul 30, 2013)

Received below reply from FBI on my status query. As per info available on courier site, docs were delivered on 17th Nov'14.

Thank you for your inquiry,

The current processing time for an FBI Background Check is taking 14-16 weeks to complete from the date the request was received. It can take 8-10 weeks for a request to clear our security process before we are able to see the request in our system. At this time, it is too early to see the request(s). If you submitted your request by courier (Fed Ex, UPS, or USPS), please view their website to verify delivery.


Unfortunately, no requests can be expedited at this time due to the amount of work. Please be sure to supply your full name and address when requesting a status update.

The processing time keeps on increasing. I hope that my fingerprints are not rejected after this wait 

I have a query regarding the overall timelines for VISA grant. 
1. How long does it take after CO is assigned to get the PR?
2. After PR is granted, what is the time given to individual to enter Australia?

Thanks


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

India2Australia said:


> I have a query regarding the overall timelines for VISA grant.
> 1. How long does it take after CO is assigned to get the PR?
> 2. After PR is granted, what is the time given to individual to enter Australia?
> 
> Thanks


1.. If your docs are in order, it could be same day, or within few days
2.. usually one year..Depends on medical & PCC, as they are valid for one year


----------



## QuickPR (Jan 19, 2015)

VRS said:


> this is only, they are opening the docs received by them on oct 30, running the scans of Sept last week.


They have opened 3rd Nov today. FINALLY they are on November. I hope they open 10th Nov soon:fingerscrossed:


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

VRS said:


> As on this minute FBI is:
> 
> 1. Entering data for docs received on Nov 03 2014.
> 2. They are working on the finger prints received by them on Oct 03 2014.
> ...


QuickPR, please check this msg.


----------



## QuickPR (Jan 19, 2015)

VRS said:


> QuickPR, please check this msg.


Thanks for the clarification!!! what a great speed. So I wait for my data to get captured and then the finger prints to get processed What are they some third world country??? I got my Indian PCC in just one day


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

VRS said:


> Hi, did you get any reply from the CO??
> 
> Kindly please keep us updated regarding any action..


No I haven't heard back.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

m_d_p29 said:


> No I haven't heard back.


You should tell them to go with Name check option, rather than Finger Print check.. Just found an interesting link:

https://www.pa.cogentid.com/ohio/DPW/DPW_docs/DPW_Rejections.htm

Why was my fingerprint submittal rejected?

_Poor fingerprint detail may be caused by age, trade, or some other environmental/physical condition.
_
_In the case of a fingerprint rejection by the FBI, applicants are requested by the FBI to submit a second set of fingerprints, at no charge to the applicant. This second submission must occur before alternative means of conducting a federal background can be initiated.

If an applicant receives an FBI rejection letter they must submit a second set of fingerprints if they wish to complete their applicant background check. Individuals should take their rejection letter and proper identification to the nearest Pennsylvania Fingerprint location. A second fingerprint submittal will be conducted at no charge. Individuals do not need to re-register for their second fingerprinting session if they received an FBI rejection letter.

If an individuals fingerprints are rejected a second time by the FBI, notification is forwarded to ChildLine by the FBI. ChildLine will then conduct a name based check based on the demographic information on the initial application. Results of the FBI name based record check are also forwarded by the FBI to ChildLine for interpretation._


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

QuickPR said:


> Thanks for the clarification!!! what a great speed. So I wait for my data to get captured and then the finger prints to get processed What are they some third world country??? I got my Indian PCC in just one day


Yes, cant help because that is their procedure which i feel is biggest braker in the flow process.... irritated but still cant do anything .... cant even request as they are too quick to say its not possible to expedite the process.....

God save the PR Aspirants!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

m_d_p29 said:


> No I haven't heard back.


thanks for the reply, even I am as anxious as you to know what the CO feels. 

The FBI is indirectly hampering the DIBPs flow.


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

podigeo said:


> You should tell them to go with Name check option, rather than Finger Print check..


Can someone tell me the process to obtain Name check result from FBI? 
I think only Agencies can request FBI for Name check. We as individuals cannot.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Wonder if FBI could give a tracking number about the progress of our request. There is no such system yet. ONLY ONE PRE-WRITTEN EMAIL EVERY SINGLE TIME!!!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> Can someone tell me the process to obtain Name check result from FBI?
> I think only Agencies can request FBI for Name check. We as individuals cannot.


Dear Raylan...,
I see your timeline I am unable to fig out, why has there been such a long delay.... did the CO contact you??


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

VRS said:


> Dear Raylan...,
> I see your timeline I am unable to fig out, why has there been such a long delay.... did the CO contact you??


Fingerprints got rejected.

Details:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ce-clearance-certificate-129.html#post6205730


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> Fingerprints got rejected.
> 
> Details:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ce-clearance-certificate-129.html#post6205730


pccchhhh.... I am sorry mate!


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

What is their criteria to reject the fingerprints? In most of the cases people get it done by fingerprint experts.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

JLPP said:


> What is their criteria to reject the fingerprints? In most of the cases people get it done by fingerprint experts.


Only the applicants whose request is rejected will know.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

podigeo said:


> m_d_p29 said:
> 
> 
> > No I haven't heard back.
> ...


Can someone explain what this is? Where is this information coming from.. After 2 rejections no need for fingerprint anymore?


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Information listed above is regarding FBI checks to work in the state of Pennsylvania education system with children, is my understanding. Does not pertain to FBI criminal checks for purposes other than that.


----------



## learningc (Jul 22, 2014)

Dear Forum members,

I'm working and living in Pune since 2006 and im basically from Hyderabad . So my query is ;

While I submit Police certificate do I have to submit pune 's (Maharashtra ) PCC or 
Is it mandatory I have to submit both Pune and Hyderabad ?

Thank you in advance


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

learningc said:


> Dear Forum members,
> 
> I'm working and living in Pune since 2006 and im basically from Hyderabad . So my query is ;
> 
> ...


PCC from anywhere is fine.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

learningc said:


> Dear Forum members,
> 
> I'm working and living in Pune since 2006 and im basically from Hyderabad . So my query is ;
> 
> ...


All they will ask you is, if you're staying in same address since more than one year or no.


----------



## learningc (Jul 22, 2014)

VRS said:


> All they will ask you is, if you're staying in same address since more than one year or no.


Ok then only one PCC from pune is sufficient as im are residing here since 9 yrs.

Thank you VRS for your prompt reply


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

learningc said:


> Ok then only one PCC from pune is sufficient as im are residing here since 9 yrs.
> 
> Thank you VRS for your prompt reply


No problem, good luck!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi folks, anyone know what date are they processing the fingerprints today???

PS: Processing means, running the fingerprints on the software.


----------



## hchan83 (Jan 23, 2015)

VRS said:


> Hi folks, anyone know what date are they processing the fingerprints today???
> 
> PS: Processing means, running the fingerprints on the software.


They are opening 4th Nov application.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

hchan83 said:


> They are opening 4th Nov application.


Processing which dates??? Opening is fine, but processing is what matters!!


----------



## hchan83 (Jan 23, 2015)

from what i understand is opening meant processing??


----------



## ashu503 (Oct 28, 2014)

Opening means literally opening envelopes and entering data from application to their database and create a record number and line up fingerprints for processing. This whole procedure after opening is "Under Processing".
Processed Fingerprints is around 5 weeks as of today .


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

VRS said:


> Processing which dates??? Opening is fine, but processing is what matters!!


Hey VRS, did you get the direct grant without US PCC? The tracker shows you updated direct grant


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

Paging all members of the this forum, who sent their fingerprints in Oct 2014 - Did any of you get a response from the FBI as to if your application was processed?

This will help us ascertain what date's applications are being processed now.

Thanks.

P.S. Please don't disappear once you get your PCC, please update us here. Everyone waiting would really appreciate.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

We just spoke with FBI, they are working on October 8, fingerprints today.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Our fingerprints were received October 9, so hopefully Monday they will be processed, and they said results should be in mail by Wednesday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

podigeo said:


> Hey VRS, did you get the direct grant without US PCC? The tracker shows you updated direct grant


I so wish it so, something happ to it.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> Paging all members of the this forum, who sent their fingerprints in Oct 2014 - Did any of you get a response from the FBI as to if your application was processed?
> 
> This will help us ascertain what date's applications are being processed now.
> 
> ...


Hi ray,

I came to know that they have processed and given results until the 3rd of Oct 2014.

They are opening the docs received by Nov 1st week.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

hchan83 said:


> from what i understand is opening meant processing??


No hchan83,

Opening is just literally opening. Processing is working on he finger prints.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

ashu503 said:


> Opening means literally opening envelopes and entering data from application to their database and create a record number and line up fingerprints for processing. This whole procedure after opening is "Under Processing".
> Processed Fingerprints is around 5 weeks as of today .


hi, where did you get your finger prints from???


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

grammymissy said:


> We just spoke with FBI, they are working on October 8, fingerprints today.


Still 8th...... Mine is on 23/Oct. Terrible wait this.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

grammymissy said:


> Our fingerprints were received October 9, so hopefully Monday they will be processed, and they said results should be in mail by Wednesday. Fingers crossed!


Ya, 100% they will be done on Monday and since they have installed automatic mailing of the results, it will be done by Wednesday for sure. Did your CO ask for it yet?


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

We applied for our FBI criminal check to apply for a residency VISA for Portugal, we currently live in Pennsylvania, USA. If all goes well, we will have our results next week and can apply for our VISA, we have all the other documents we need for VISA but this one. This has been a long wait. Our VISA wait we hope will be approximately 30 days, so yet another wait for us after results from FBI. We will post when we get FBI results. Good luck everyone!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

grammymissy said:


> We applied for our FBI criminal check to apply for a residency VISA for Portugal, we currently live in Pennsylvania, USA. If all goes well, we will have our results next week and can apply for our VISA, we have all the other documents we need for VISA but this one. This has been a long wait. Our VISA wait we hope will be approximately 30 days, so yet another wait for us after results from FBI. We will post when we get FBI results. Good luck everyone!


Thanks for your good luck wishes grammy!

I wish you too good luck. It has been the same for me too. Fortunately I have applied in Oct 2014 and felt I was in advance and prepared well. But, circumstances changed every week and the deadline kept on moving far. I hope to get it in the first go. Seeing so many rejections gives me sleepless nights as it takes another 5 months to get it done again.

Hope it comes back to its original time frame of 22 days.


----------



## newbee_1 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi, 

Any advises on how to get a PCC from FBI while living in Switzerland for short term? 

I have looked for details , i do not see where to get the fingerprints (on self printed A4 sheet )authorized from (is it the requirement?)

plus my stay here is short term so i would want to make sure that PCC return post address in India.

Thanks.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

newbee_1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any advises on how to get a PCC from FBI while living in Switzerland for short term?
> 
> ...


You can download the form from fbi website. fd 258. You can give any address you want them to be delivered.


----------



## newbee_1 (Jan 23, 2015)

VRS said:


> You can download the form from fbi website. fd 258. You can give any address you want them to be delivered.


Thanks for the reply . 

I have got the form and i will add a return envelope with India address in it, however my understanding is not clear if the finger prints needs to be taken in front of police/authorized person/agency ?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

newbee_1 said:


> Thanks for the reply .
> 
> I have got the form and i will add a return envelope with India address in it, however my understanding is not clear if the finger prints needs to be taken in front of police/authorized person/agency ?


It is always better to take with an expert agency as they will do good work. The finger prints are rolled ones so they need expertise. The agency will also issue you a letter stating who has taken your prints and the reason for taking the prints. This will help FBI also know that the prints are really yours as they will check your passport before taking your prints.

Do not put any return envelope, FBI is no more asking for it. They will mail you your results, all you need to put in your prints, cc details/cheque of 18$.


----------



## newbee_1 (Jan 23, 2015)

VRS said:


> It is always better to take with an expert agency as they will do good work. The finger prints are rolled ones so they need expertise. The agency will also issue you a letter stating who has taken your prints and the reason for taking the prints. This will help FBI also know that the prints are really yours as they will check your passport before taking your prints.
> 
> Do not put any return envelope, FBI is no more asking for it. They will mail you your results, all you need to put in your prints, cc details/cheque of 18$.


Thanks


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

VRS said:


> I so wish it so, something happ to it.


First I was so glad thinking they have done away with the FBI PCC requirements


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

podigeo said:


> First I was so glad thinking they have done away with the FBI PCC requirements


I wish!!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Folks,

Any information about what dates they are OPENING and what Date they are PROCESSING (CHECKING THE FINGERPRINTS)???.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

grammymissy said:


> We applied for our FBI criminal check to apply for a residency VISA for Portugal, we currently live in Pennsylvania, USA. If all goes well, we will have our results next week and can apply for our VISA, we have all the other documents we need for VISA but this one. This has been a long wait. Our VISA wait we hope will be approximately 30 days, so yet another wait for us after results from FBI. We will post when we get FBI results. Good luck everyone!


Hi, hope you are done with your USA PCC???


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Ours was processed today, ours was received October 9, we expect to receive in mail by Saturday, we hope. We live in Pennsylvania, and it is mailing from Virginia on Wednesday at the latest the FBI says. It is 3 days mail from Virginia to Pennsylvania, per the U.S. Postal service. We will post when we receive.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

grammymissy said:


> Ours was processed today, ours was received October 9,


When I called earlier they said today they are processing Oct 10th, so good to see that 2 days of applications (9th & 10th) were processed today.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

podigeo said:


> When I called earlier they said today they are processing Oct 10th, so good to see that 2 days of applications (9th & 10th) were processed today.


Cool


----------



## QuickPR (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello All....anyone knows of the latest date for which they are opening the packets?


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone has proposed FBI Name Check to the CO, instead of Identity summary check? If yes, how did the DBIP respond?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

grammymissy said:


> Ours was processed today, ours was received October 9, we expect to receive in mail by Saturday, we hope. We live in Pennsylvania, and it is mailing from Virginia on Wednesday at the latest the FBI says. It is 3 days mail from Virginia to Pennsylvania, per the U.S. Postal service. We will post when we receive.


Congratulations!!! Good for you!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

QuickPR said:


> Hello All....anyone knows of the latest date for which they are opening the packets?


Nov 2nd week it should be.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> Just wondering if anyone has proposed FBI Name Check to the CO, instead of Identity summary check? If yes, how did the DBIP respond?


Ha ha, ray, guess we cannot suggest anything to them.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Coming to my assessment, a lady with beautiful voice has taken me call and said to me, after all the initial verifications, that the status on their system changed to processing just 2 days ago and said it should now move quickly.

She asked me to call as soon as Wednesday... When I said are you sure this Wednesday the 28th January?, she said by then the result could be processed and mailing may take some more time. 

Felt good but I am still unsure if the pace picked up!!

Hope for the best and I believe in miracles!! 

Fingerscrossed!


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> Just wondering if anyone has proposed FBI Name Check to the CO, instead of Identity summary check? If yes, how did the DBIP respond?


I guess none of us have reached to Case Officer stage. Once reached we can ask.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

VRS said:


> Coming to my assessment, a lady with beautiful voice has taken me call and said to me, after all the initial verifications, that the status on their system changed to processing just 2 days ago and said it should now move quickly.
> 
> She asked me to call as soon as Wednesday... When I said are you sure this Wednesday the 28th January?, she said by then the result could be processed and mailing may take some more time.
> 
> ...


You mean it will jump from Oct 10 to Oct 23 in 2 days. That is highly unlikely, but miracles can happen. Fingers crossed.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

podigeo said:


> You mean it will jump from Oct 10 to Oct 23 in 2 days. That is highly unlikely, but miracles can happen. Fingers crossed.


That is why I asked her twice. She said, she is only telling me what she sees in the system and laughed! God bless me!


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

VRS said:


> That is why I asked her twice. She said, she is only telling me what she sees in the system and laughed! God bless me!


This is seriously good news, if we are already at Oct 23rd.

Congrat VRS.


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Congrats*



VRS said:


> Coming to my assessment, a lady with beautiful voice has taken me call and said to me, after all the initial verifications, that the status on their system changed to processing just 2 days ago and said it should now move quickly.
> 
> She asked me to call as soon as Wednesday... When I said are you sure this Wednesday the 28th January?, she said by then the result could be processed and mailing may take some more time.
> 
> ...


Hi VRS,

Are you saying that they have already processed your fingerprints that were received on 23rd Oct?Mine were received on 24th.
Did they tell you if the fingerprints were accepted and there was a result?
When are they going to mail them?


----------



## ashu503 (Oct 28, 2014)

VRS,
I hope what you heard is true!!!!
anyways I will be skeptical till mine is done .....
It will be good news if they descrease time ...
one bad news coming is that a snow storm is heading and offices might be closed in North east USA for maybe couple of days!!

'Historic' storm set to slam Northeast; airlines cancel flights - CNN.com

Hope it will not affect West Virginia


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

VRS said:


> podigeo said:
> 
> 
> > You mean it will jump from Oct 10 to Oct 23 in 2 days. That is highly unlikely, but miracles can happen. Fingers crossed.
> ...


Hope you pinched yourself and made sure it is not dream. 
Surprisingly I had also called in the morning, and the lady who spoke to me said there was plenty of backlog and told me atleast 2 weeks for Oct 23rd processing.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> Hi VRS,
> 
> Are you saying that they have already processed your fingerprints that were received on 23rd Oct?Mine were received on 24th.
> Did they tell you if the fingerprints were accepted and there was a result?
> When are they going to mail them?


I dunno, I am myself very very doubtful.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

podigeo said:


> Hope you pinched yourself and made sure it is not dream.
> Surprisingly I had also called in the morning, and the lady who spoke to me said there was plenty of backlog and told me atleast 2 weeks for Oct 23rd processing.


Its not a dream really, but she sounded perfect... She said she can only talk on what the system is showing her.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Today, I don't wanna call them, because I am still chilling that my assessment would be done by tomorrow and don't wanna hear someone else say something else....


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

VRS, I understand, we have waited so long, but on the upside, even if it wasn't so, though I wish it is, you are still only weeks not months away from your results. . Will post when our October 9 results arrive.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

they're processing october 14th today and opening november 6th... so just calm down and be patient dude...


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> they're processing october 14th today and opening november 6th... so just calm down and be patient dude...


Thanks, I can only be patient.... But I still till can't believe what she told... Just worried about rejection cases though. In fact I am more tensed about this than final outcome. God bless.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

grammymissy said:


> VRS, I understand, we have waited so long, but on the upside, even if it wasn't so, though I wish it is, you are still only weeks not months away from your results. . Will post when our October 9 results arrive.


True that Grammy!! 

Having a result is good at it removes tension number one which is rejection on fingerprints.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

I just want this thread to be more active.... It only happens when people know about its existence though...


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

VRS said:


> Thanks, I can only be patient.... But I still till can't believe what she told... Just worried about rejection cases though. In fact I am more tensed about this than final outcome. God bless.


i asked do you guys anticipate the processing time going up, down , or whatever soon.. she said i don't know, we can't say anything about that.. and about the rejection, as long as the prints are clear, and you rolled from NAIL to NAIL, with all the deltas showing.. you should be good


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

VRS said:


> True that Grammy!!
> 
> Having a result is good at it removes tension number one which is rejection on fingerprints.


you're almost there man.. i submitted less than 5 weeks ago and i need to wait until end of april.. way worse. everything will turn out fine


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> i asked do you guys anticipate the processing time going up, down , or whatever soon.. she said i don't know, we can't say anything about that.. and about the rejection, as long as the prints are clear, and you rolled from NAIL to NAIL, with all the deltas showing.. you should be good


Cool... I got them done by a forensic services department who have vast experience in this. Pretty confident but still the butterflies.... Woooo


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

One very applicable thing with FBI customer service is the waiting on the call is very little. They deal quickly. 

It will be so better if they give us a ref number which shows the status of our request. 

Hope someday!


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> they're processing october 14th today


Looks definitely some progress.. Yesterday it was 9th & 10th, today 13th & 14th.

Since Oct 11th & 12th was weekend, so that means they are processing 2 days of cards in 24 hours. If this progress continues, the Oct 23rd would be processed in 3-4 working days. So VRS may be right.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

podigeo said:


> cantthinkofone said:
> 
> 
> > they're processing october 14th today
> ...


How slow were they before this? Like processing one date over 2 days?


----------



## Heats81 (Jan 12, 2015)

podigeo said:


> Looks definitely some progress.. Yesterday it was 9th & 10th, today 13th & 14th.
> 
> Since Oct 11th & 12th was weekend, so that means they are processing 2 days of cards in 24 hours. If this progress continues, the Oct 23rd would be processed in 3-4 working days. So VRS may be right.


Oct 13 was a US holiday (Columbus Day) so there was no mail that day... they seem to be doing just under a day for day at the moment.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

Heats81 said:


> Oct 13 was a US holiday (Columbus Day) so there was no mail that day... they seem to be doing just under a day for day at the moment.


Oh, then literally no progress.. Looks like VRS dialled a wrong number and talked to some other lady


----------



## Heats81 (Jan 12, 2015)

MSSharma said:


> Oh, then literally no progress.. Looks like VRS dialled a wrong number and talked to some other lady


LOL.. doing day for day or a little less.. I wonder how they will ever get this 16 week time down. when I got mine back in July it was 28 days... now we need this one for my wife.. it went from 12 to 14 now 16 weeks in the time we have been waiting...


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

MSSharma said:


> Oh, then literally no progress.. Looks like VRS dialled a wrong number and talked to some other lady


Ya, wrong number, even in wrong number they introduced themselves as FBI customer service. Limits yar!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Guys check this out, Visa without FBI-PCC

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-7506.html#post6281033


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

VRS said:


> Guys check this out, Visa without FBI-PCC
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-7506.html#post6281033


Im not saying this is fake, but Don't believe everything you read


----------



## ashu503 (Oct 28, 2014)

Sometime they consider grants without FBI PCC (as of late due to long waiting) but it is subject to CO to CO and person getting the Visa.

For how long the person stayed and when was the duration of stay.

I had seen one example of a person getting visa with FBI PCC.
He had stayed in states for around 15 months during 2004-2005.

I had requested the CO to waive off since I had stayed around 15 months (2009-10) but it wasn't waved off for me!!!!


----------



## ashu503 (Oct 28, 2014)

I had seen one example of a person getting visa withOUT FBI PCC.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

ashu503 said:


> I had seen one example of a person getting visa withOUT FBI PCC.


looks like quiet a few are lucky to pull off!!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

please check this link now.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-7510.html#post6285369


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

I just called my Bank to see if at least, my Cheque has been cashed by FBI, they have deposited my cheque on 14/Jan/2015.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

axl84 said:


> Damn, that sucks. I am worried about the same thing. Still haven't received a response. Try speaking with your CO. Ask him that if they send a request directly to FBI for background check based on 'Name check', it will be helpful as your fingerprints are getting rejected. Just a suggestion, not sure if it'll work.


hi axl84, what is your status with FBI??? what happ after you were contacted by the CO-DIBP on 4/Nov?


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

VRS said:


> please check this link now.


Oh, don't know if this is correct, some people may post wrong info. Or it could be possible some cases are falling through cracks :confused2:


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

MSSharma said:


> why are you getting irritated? whatever you post is very unreliable. you said the sweet voice lady told you that
> - after new system installed, rejections are less, which is not correct
> - by wednesday they will clear 23rd october, and lol they are still at 14th Oct.
> 
> Probably you may have difficulty understanding US accent, or you calling some wrong number


I am only quoting what I have been told. I cant understand American accent and commenting like this goes to show your immaturity.

You have after all posted 5 posts and look at mine. I have been helping out many friends here in whatever way possible. Please come out of that sarcastic mindset. Grow up please. Help, if not just shut up.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

VRS said:


> please check this link now.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-7510.html#post6285369


VRS, this is good find... I agree that it may depend on Co to CO... Wish we get some cool CO 

Anyone has any idea what date they are processing today?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

podigeo said:


> VRS, this is good find... I agree that it may depend on Co to CO... Wish we get some cool CO
> 
> Anyone has any idea what date they are processing today?


Thank you podigeo


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

podigeo said:


> VRS, this is good find... I agree that it may depend on Co to CO... Wish we get some cool CO
> 
> Anyone has any idea what date they are processing today?


Probably 15 October


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

VRS said:


> I am only quoting what I have been told. I can understand American accent and commenting like this goes to show your immaturity.
> 
> You have after all posted 5 posts and look at mine. I have been helping out many friends here in whatever way possible. Please come out of that sarcastic mindset. Grow up please. Help, if not just shut up.


Hey VRS, I for one appreciate your efforts and I am sure there are many more like me on this forum.

As in all walks of life, here too you will come across inconsiderate jerks who have limited mental capacity and tunnel vision; people who fail to consider the possibilities and are restricted to being judgmental halfwits.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> Hey VRS, I for one appreciate your efforts and I am sure there are many more like me on this forum.
> 
> As in all walks of life, here too you will come across inconsiderate jerks who have limited mental capacity and tunnel vision; people who fail to consider the possibilities and are restricted to being judgmental halfwits.


 thank you Ray, it just sometimes puts you off reading comments like that. I work as a PM on a prestigious Hyderabad Metro Rail (World largest PPP model) and other railway projects for major Cement companies and trust me its a high pressure job. 

I make sure I read the forum from the page where I last left during my little breaks to learn and to give any information I have to follow expats. 

Thank you so much for your appreciation. God bless you. Good bless all.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

Anyone else got any news from FBI CJIS? What date are they processing now?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

podigeo said:


> Anyone else got any news from FBI CJIS? What date are they processing now?


Still October 15th bro.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

I called them again the evening, they are still struck on 15/Oct/14 due to heavy work load.

This week ends on 15/Oct/14.


----------



## PND1978 (Jan 29, 2015)

My documents reached FBI on 13th Nov.
After waiting for 10+ weeks, I called FBI yesterday. They told me that they are currently opening packets for 6th Nov.

Once the packets are opened and CC swiped, how long is the scanning/processing queue for fingerprints?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

PND1978 said:


> My documents reached FBI on 13th Nov.
> After waiting for 10+ weeks, I called FBI yesterday. They told me that they are currently opening packets for 6th Nov.
> 
> Once the packets are opened and CC swiped, how long is the scanning/processing queue for fingerprints?


Currently, from the date they RECEIVED you package, they are taking almost 16 weeks for the assessment to be completed.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

FBI Criminal reports received today, our requests were received by FBI October 9, credit card charged December 10, reports processed January 23. Good luck everyone still waiting. VRS, only weeks to go now, almost there. .


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

grammymissy said:


> FBI Criminal reports received today, our requests were received by FBI October 9, credit card charged December 10, reports processed January 23. Good luck everyone still waiting. VRS, only weeks to go now, almost there. .


Great, Congratulations grammymissy....


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

grammymissy said:


> FBI Criminal reports received today, our requests were received by FBI October 9, credit card charged December 10, reports processed January 23. Good luck everyone still waiting. VRS, only weeks to go now, almost there. .


What does it actually states? I have never seen it earlier.


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

Does FBI send results on email? Can we use email result to upload on immi site or do we need to wait till physical papers delivered at our address? Once visa is granted, when and where to submit passport to get visa label or stamp on passport? Thanks!!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

JLPP said:


> Does FBI send results on email? Can we use email result to upload on immi site or do we need to wait till physical papers delivered at our address? Once visa is granted, when and where to submit passport to get visa label or stamp on passport? Thanks!!


They will not email you a PCC. It is only sent via regular post.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

VRS said:


> What does it actually states? I have never seen it earlier.


 the report sates our names and addresses, and says we do not have any criminal records on file with the FBI at this time. . VRS yours should be to you within two weeks! Good luck everyone!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

grammymissy said:


> the report sates our names and addresses, and says we do not have any criminal records on file with the FBI at this time. . VRS yours should be to you within two weeks! Good luck everyone!


Thank you grammymissy


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

JLPP said:


> Does FBI send results on email? Can we use email result to upload on immi site or do we need to wait till physical papers delivered at our address? Once visa is granted, when and where to submit passport to get visa label or stamp on passport? Thanks!!


Thats the painful part bro, they are following the old way....


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

*Query regarding PCC/Medicals and Visa docs*

Could anyone please explain when to get the medicals and PCC done? Can we do this immediately after getting the invitation to save time? 
Also, what are the documents that are to be uploaded as part of visa application? Please explain.

Thanks,
Jyothi


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Any new update friends?? Anyone called FBI??


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

I myself called them a few minutes ago, they are still processing OCTOBER 15th. 

Very disappointing service.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

VRS said:


> I myself called them a few minutes ago, they are still processing OCTOBER 15th.
> 
> Very disappointing service.


Oh...Can't believe 6 days (including weekend) stuck on October 15th 

One reason could be the sudden increase in migrants to Canada, and most of them need US PCC. :confused2:

At this rate it seems they will soon change the timeline to 16-18 weeks.


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

VRS said:


> I myself called them a few minutes ago, they are still processing OCTOBER 15th.
> 
> Very disappointing service.


This is really frustrating.

On their website it says - *Please be assured that each issue is being identified and resolved as quickly as possible*

How can it be that even after 5 months of installing the new system, they are doing their best to identify and resolve issues and still the processing time keeps on increasing.

Either they are not doing anything or they are just too incompetent to do anything.

Either way, the obvious choice would be to go back to the system prior to Sept 2014, that worked pretty good. But I guess they are too stubborn to do that as well.


----------



## oskyimporto (May 1, 2013)

*Credit card charged*

Just my 2 cents here: my envelope was received on Nov 7th and my credit card has been charged today.

Regards,


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

*Query regarding PCC/Medicals and Visa docs*



jyothi318 said:


> Could anyone please explain when to get the medicals and PCC done? Can we do this immediately after getting the invitation to save time?
> Also, what are the documents that are to be uploaded as part of visa application? Please explain.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jyothi


Could anyone please clarify this query.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

jyothi318 said:


> Could anyone please clarify this query.


which country are you in? Meds and PCC usually are done in 1 day. Dont worry, you can do it after lodging your visa.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

jyothi318 said:


> Could anyone please clarify this query.


also jyothi, plz join this link:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-7559.html#post6331690


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> This is really frustrating.
> 
> On their website it says - *Please be assured that each issue is being identified and resolved as quickly as possible*
> 
> ...


Hope they choose wisely and reduce the pain of many.


----------



## QuickPR (Jan 19, 2015)

*Hoping my CC gets charged soon*



oskyimporto said:


> Just my 2 cents here: my envelope was received on Nov 7th and my credit card has been charged today.
> 
> Regards,


That's awesome. Mine was received on 10th Nov so hopefully they will charge my credit card soon :fingerscrossed:

Never have I been so eager to get my CC charged


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

QuickPR said:


> That's awesome. Mine was received on 10th Nov so hopefully they will charge my credit card soon :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Never have I been so eager to get my CC charged


Haha hahaha!!


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

I was reading someone else said he was only in USA for 3 months, but Case officer still asked him to get PCC. Poor guy.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

podigeo said:


> I was reading someone else said he was only in USA for 3 months, but Case officer still asked him to get PCC. Poor guy.


I think it was clarified later and visa was granted


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

VRS said:


> I think it was clarified later and visa was granted


Any update on the current processing dates?


----------



## pradeepreddy.pte (Jan 29, 2015)

Anyone applied for USA PCC recently? how much is it taking these days. i read from site they have automated the process and it would take 16 weeks.. is it still taking 16 weeks?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

pradeepreddy.pte said:


> Anyone applied for USA PCC recently? how much is it taking these days. i read from site they have automated the process and it would take 16 weeks.. is it still taking 16 weeks?


More than 16


----------



## ashu503 (Oct 28, 2014)

On web page it is going to be 16-18 weeks (for sure)
called just now
opening for 12th Nov
Processing for 15th and 16th Oct....


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

ashu503 said:


> On web page it is going to be 16-18 weeks (for sure)
> called just now
> opening for 12th Nov
> Processing for 15th and 16th Oct....


Given this rate of processing, just imagine what would be timelines be for someone who is submitting their now, they might very well have to wait for 8-10 months.

I am thinking of asking CO if they can request 'Name check' from FBI, instead of waiting for an exponential time for the Identity summary check.

Has anyone asked their CO this question?


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

I just called them and they said they are finishing working on Oct 20th.


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> I just called them and they said they are finishing working on Oct 20th.


It is just inconsistent information coming from them. They asked me to check on next Friday about my application that reached on Oct 24th. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> Given this rate of processing, just imagine what would be timelines be for someone who is submitting their now, they might very well have to wait for 8-10 months.
> 
> I am thinking of asking CO if they can request 'Name check' from FBI, instead of waiting for an exponential time for the Identity summary check.
> 
> Has anyone asked their CO this question?


Yes, some have asked, for some reply was to wait for FBI PCC, for some they said they will revert back, but fortunately in the last few days we see a few got visas with CO's asking for it .


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> I just called them and they said they are finishing working on Oct 20th.


5 day jump... 15 to 20??


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> It is just inconsistent information coming from them. They asked me to check on next Friday about my application that reached on Oct 24th. :fingerscrossed:


Its been like that ever since I had been interacting with them...


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

VRS said:


> Yes, some have asked, for some reply was to wait for FBI PCC, for some they said they will revert back, but fortunately in the last few days we see a few got visas with CO's asking for it .


Hi VRS, 

Can you please clarify - "but fortunately in the last few days we see a few got visas with CO's asking for it"?

You mean CO gave visas w/o the FBI PCC?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> Hi VRS,
> 
> Can you please clarify - "but fortunately in the last few days we see a few got visas with CO's asking for it"?
> 
> You mean CO gave visas w/o the FBI PCC?


Sry, without asking for it.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

VRS said:


> 5 day jump... 15 to 20??


It includes 2 weekend days, nevertheless the movement is a good sign


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

podigeo said:


> It includes 2 weekend days, nevertheless the movement is a good sign


Ya bro, movement is good, but they jump back too


----------



## India2Australia (Jul 30, 2013)

Response I got yesterday. My fingerprints were delivered on 17th Nov.

The current processing time for an FBI Background Check is taking 14-16 weeks to complete from the date the request was received. It can take 10+ weeks for a request to clear our security process before we are able to see the request in our system. At this time, it is too early to see the request(s). If you submitted your request by courier (Fed Ex, UPS, or USPS), please view their website to verify delivery.


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

VRS said:


> Yes, some have asked, for some reply was to wait for FBI PCC, for some they said they will revert back, but fortunately in the last few days we see a few got visas with CO's asking for it .



Hi VRS,

Can you provide some more details about these people who got their Visas without the FBI PCC? Anything else that you know.

If I know more details then maybe I can request my CO to reconsider my request.

Looking forward to your reply.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> Hi VRS,
> 
> Can you provide some more details about these people who got their Visas without the FBI PCC? Anything else that you know.
> 
> ...


Just go back a few pages.... You will find in my posts.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Any updates on date being processed friends?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Friends as on this minute, FBI is close to completing the process for fingerprints received by them on 21/Oct/14.

Confirmed by Mr. Leroy of FBI on the phone.

Thanks!!


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

VRS said:


> Friends as on this minute, FBI is close to completing the process for fingerprints received by them on 21/Oct/14.
> 
> Confirmed by Mr. Leroy of FBI on the phone.
> 
> Thanks!!


Any news on your case? Hope all was good?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> Any news on your case? Hope all was good?


They asked me to call back in a couple of working days.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

VRS, Today they are processing October 21st, we should very soon have the outcome for October 23rd..


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

podigeo said:


> VRS, Today they are processing October 21st, we should very soon have the outcome for October 23rd..


Ya thanks podigeo, I too called them, by the time I call them next time, they said they will have the assessment ready. Most probably by Tuesday's end.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

People who lodged visa in Dec 1st week, started getting direct grant. Wish we get to without FBI PCC..


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

podigeo said:


> People who lodged visa in Dec 1st week, started getting direct grant. Wish we get to without FBI PCC..


Hi, Can you guide me to those users or their posts, on this forum who got direct grant without FBI PCC?


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

*This is becoming painful!!!*

I was informed that my Identity Summary Response was mailed out to my Indian address on 17th Jan, but have not received it yet.
I enquired at my local post office and they have not receive it either.

First it took FBI 16 weeks to process my request and now no one quite knows where the response is.
Just Amazing!!!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Expecting189 said:


> I was informed that my Identity Summary Response was mailed out to my Indian address on 17th Jan, but have not received it yet.
> I enquired at my local post office and they have not receive it either.
> 
> First it took FBI 16 weeks to process my request and now no one quite knows where the response is.
> Just Amazing!!!


Did the CO contact you for the same??


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Expecting189 said:


> I was informed that my Identity Summary Response was mailed out to my Indian address on 17th Jan, but have not received it yet.
> I enquired at my local post office and they have not receive it either.
> 
> First it took FBI 16 weeks to process my request and now no one quite knows where the response is.
> Just Amazing!!!


Bro, ask them to give a tracking number if they sent it via USPS. How F painful this is. I can understand. In view of the above anticipated delay I have change my address to an US address.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

VRS said:


> Bro, ask them to give a tracking number if they sent it via USPS. How F painful this is. I can understand. In view of the above anticipated delay I have change my address to an US address.


Honestly Buddy I used to think that our native government processes are Sick, but this has set an altogether new standard!!!

I had requested a change of address (to an US location) on 11th Jan but was informed that it is not possible as my Response was in the 'Mail out phase'.
Moreover it seems I will have to wait for 4 weeks (following their mail out date of 17th Jan) in order to request them for a change of delivery address and re-post of my Response.

Had mailed them asking for the tracking number, but have not yet received a reply, will call them up on Monday.

This is really testing the limits of my patience 

Whenever there is a migration from an old process to a new one, the norm is that a Dry Run is made of the new process prior to the actual migration. 
Did FBI miss this step, or were they aware and still thought of going ahead with this 'New Improved Process'!!!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Expecting189 said:


> Honestly Buddy I used to think that our native government processes are Sick, but this has set an altogether new standard!!!
> 
> I had requested a change of address (to an US location) on 11th Jan but was informed that it is not possible as my Response was in the 'Mail out phase'.
> Moreover it seems I will have to wait for 4 weeks (following their mail out date of 17th Jan) in order to request them for a change of delivery address and re-post of my Response.
> ...


Something which used to happen in 22 days is taking 16 weeks +... this is nothing but something for every other country to worry. It is delaying immigrants to other countries where they want skilled people. Its DIBP who should make a call as any major criminal/grave offense conducted by a person would be reflected on the immigration system once the passport number is punched in. 

Dunno where the whole process screwed up... but none feels good about it.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Expecting189 said:


> Honestly Buddy I used to think that our native government processes are Sick, but this has set an altogether new standard!!!
> 
> I had requested a change of address (to an US location) on 11th Jan but was informed that it is not possible as my Response was in the 'Mail out phase'.
> Moreover it seems I will have to wait for 4 weeks (following their mail out date of 17th Jan) in order to request them for a change of delivery address and re-post of my Response.
> ...


when did you apply???


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

VRS said:


> Something which used to happen in 22 days is taking 16 weeks +... this is nothing but something for every other country to worry. It is delaying immigrants to other countries where they want skilled people. Its DIBP who should make a call as any major criminal/grave offense conducted by a person would be reflected on the immigration system once the passport number is punched in.
> 
> Dunno where the whole process screwed up... but none feels good about it.


You are right, all criminal records (including detention, etc) are available to all major enforcement agencies on request.

Are we to believe that if a country 'A' needs information regarding an individual and requires it immediately, FBI will ask them to wait for 16 weeks before mailing out the Response. This doesn't happen, so why make immigrants go through this absurd process?!!!


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

VRS said:


> when did you apply???


They received my documents on 30th September.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Expecting189 said:


> They received my documents on 30th September.


Sad bro... 19 weeks till now... no result yet.... grrrrrrr.


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

Expecting189 said:


> I was informed that my Identity Summary Response was mailed out to my Indian address on 17th Jan, but have not received it yet.
> I enquired at my local post office and they have not receive it either.
> 
> First it took FBI 16 weeks to process my request and now no one quite knows where the response is.
> Just Amazing!!!



Have they confirmed you over the phone that your fingerprints were processed successfully (as in they weren't rejected)?


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> Have they confirmed you over the phone that your fingerprints were processed successfully (as in they weren't rejected)?


Yes they did say that 'I have a Result' it was not rejected.


----------



## emerson131 (Jan 5, 2015)

There is nothing more frustrating that this FBI PCC wait .... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Points : 70 | EOI Lodged : 20 Jun 2014 | Invitation : 23 Jun 2014 | Visa Lodged : 06 July 2014

Visa taken off hold post arrival of New born

PCC India for myself : 29 Nov 2014 | FBI Clearance for Spouse : 18 Nov 2014 | PCC India for wife : 29 Jan 2015 | Passport for Baby : 29 Jan 2015 - Received on 3 Feb 2015 | Updation of change in circumstances to 1022 : 5-Feb-2015 | Changes added to Application: 9 - Feb -2015


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

Good news for VRS.
They are processing 23rd Oct today. For my application received on 24th, they said it should be done this week.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> Good news for VRS.
> They are processing 23rd Oct today. For my application received on 24th, they said it should be done this week.


Ohhh... thats great mo1980.... thank you for information!!!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> Good news for VRS.
> They are processing 23rd Oct today. For my application received on 24th, they said it should be done this week.


When did you call them mo1980??


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

VRS said:


> When did you call them mo1980??


Just few hours back


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> VRS said:
> 
> 
> > When did you call them mo1980??
> ...


Okay, thanks again mate, I'll call them only tomorrow then to check on my status.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

I had called too, they are processing 23rd rightnow, and the results will be known by EOD, so calling tomorrow is the best option.


----------



## Sri9 (Dec 31, 2013)

*FBI PCC Update*

Hi Folks,

I called up today and checked with CJIS Cust Srvc, They are entering 17Nov2014 and Processing 23Oct14. My application was received on 20Nov2014. They said mine should be in their system by this Friday and it takes 5 weeks from the date of entry. Lets hope for the best. For people whose applications were received on 20Nov14. Its been almost 1 year wait for me for overall process.

Guys relax and be cool. Best wishes to all.

Cheers,
Sri



==================================================== 189 - 261112 | IELTS Dec2013 (8,7.5,7,8) | ACS Feb2014 | EOI (60 points) Mar2014, Invitation May2014 | eVisa Lodged: July2014 | Medicals: Oct2014 | India PCC : Applied Oct2014, | CO Allocation : Nov2014 | India PCC Received: Dec2014| US State PCC : Received: Dec2014| FBI PCC Sent Docs 18Nov2014 (Reached FBI 20Nov2014)- | FBI PCC Received : ????? : | Grant :????


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

podigeo said:


> I had called too, they are processing 23rd rightnow, and the results will be known by EOD, so calling tomorrow is the best option.


Thank you Podigeo. I just got a mail from CO asking for the US-PCC. I will call them on 10/Feb/2014 at 20:00 hrs IST.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

podigeo said:


> I had called too, they are processing 23rd rightnow, and the results will be known by EOD, so calling tomorrow is the best option.


Thank you Podigeo. I just got a mail from CO asking for the US-PCC. I will call them on 10/Feb/2015


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

*Postal Tracking not available*



VRS said:


> Bro, ask them to give a tracking number if they sent it via USPS. How F painful this is. I can understand. In view of the above anticipated delay I have change my address to an US address.


Hey Buddy, no luck with tracking number since they use regular mail to send out the Response.
It seems that I have to wait for a week more before asking them to mail the Response again.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Expecting189 said:


> Hey Buddy, no luck with tracking number since they use regular mail to send out the Response.
> It seems that I have to wait for a week more before asking them to mail the Response again.


Bro I sent you a personal message, could you please check and respond back.


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

VRS said:


> Bro I sent you a personal message, could you please check and respond back.


They are processing Oct 24th today.

VRS- did you call them?


----------



## Sri9 (Dec 31, 2013)

mo1980 said:


> They are processing Oct 24th today.
> 
> VRS- did you call them?


Hi MO, I did call them yesterday and see my earlier post . Best wishes ...Sri


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

I got my results, however unfortunately my wife's prints were rejected, now another big wait for 4 months


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

podigeo said:


> I got my results, however unfortunately my wife's prints were rejected, now another big wait for 4 months


When were they rejected? This month - Feb 2015?


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

podigeo said:


> I got my results, however unfortunately my wife's prints were rejected, now another big wait for 4 months


Did you take the fingerprints yourself?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> They are processing Oct 24th today.
> 
> VRS- did you call them?


Yes mate, i did, about 11 hrs ago from now. They have processed it and shipped out the doc.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> When were they rejected? This month - Feb 2015?


It was rejected yesterday, only my wife's, but we will have to start the process again : (




mo1980 said:


> Did you take the fingerprints yourself?


No, it was taken at NSW Police station with professional technician..


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

podigeo said:


> It was rejected yesterday, only my wife's, but we will have to start the process again : (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Podigeo, is this the 2nd time they got rejected?? or first time??


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

podigeo said:


> It was rejected yesterday, only my wife's, but we will have to start the process again : (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Podigeo, i request you to please upload your timeline.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

podigeo said:


> I had called too, they are processing 23rd rightnow, and the results will be known by EOD, so calling tomorrow is the best option.


Hi Podigeo, you were perfectly right, they got processed last Monday.

I called them on Tuesday and they told me they would ship it on Tuesday by noon. I just called them again now (Wednesday) to check if it was shipped and requested them for a tracking number if possible.

He checked in detail and said, though the assessment is complete, the document is yet to be shipped out and it will be shipped by Wednesdays evening. God knows better when will it arrive at my location.


----------



## Sri9 (Dec 31, 2013)

podigeo said:


> It was rejected yesterday, only my wife's, but we will have to start the process again : (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, Please check if there are any live scan centers for fingerprinting nearby where you live they say its fast Around 3 to 4 weeks and also no rejection problems. I live in US and got it done through fingerprinting agency (They charged some US $40 for 2 set of cards fingerprinted by professionals).. One more thing is that it is always safe to send 2 set of cards fingerprinted and that too by visiting Fingerprint services company I hope this helps and wish you luck.

Cheers,
Sri


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Sri9 said:


> Hi, Please check if there are any live scan centers for fingerprinting nearby where you live they say its fast Around 3 to 4 weeks and also no rejection problems. I live in US and got it done through fingerprinting agency (They charged some US $40 for 2 set of cards fingerprinted by professionals).. One more thing is that it is always safe to send 2 set of cards fingerprinted and that too by visiting Fingerprint services company I hope this helps and wish you luck.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sri


You are right Sri9


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Sri9 said:


> Hi, Please check if there are any live scan centers for fingerprinting nearby where you live they say its fast Around 3 to 4 weeks and also no rejection problems. I live in US and got it done through fingerprinting agency (They charged some US $40 for 2 set of cards fingerprinted by professionals).. One more thing is that it is always safe to send 2 set of cards fingerprinted and that too by visiting Fingerprint services company I hope this helps and wish you luck.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sri


I was in a lot of stress in connection to my prints being rejected for some reason. But they were clear and have a good result. I never had a clue about rejections when I applied in Oct 2014, I would suggest all to send 3 sets of finger prints to FBI. It is always advisable.


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

VRS said:


> I was in a lot of stress in connection to my prints being rejected for some reason. But they were clear and have a good result. I never had a clue about rejections when I applied in Oct 2014, I would suggest all to send 3 sets of finger prints to FBI. It is always advisable.


I too called them yesterday.
They said my fingerprints were processed and ready to be shipped out. I guess 3-4 days from Virginia to San Jose.


----------



## emerson131 (Jan 5, 2015)

IN case any one is interested...My doc reached on 16 Nov...The Card just got charged a couple of days back ( 10 Feb)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Points : 70 | EOI Lodged : 20 Jun 2014 | Invitation : 23 Jun 2014 | Visa Lodged : 06 July 2014

Visa taken off hold post arrival of New born

PCC India for myself : 29 Nov 2014 | FBI Clearance for Spouse : 16 Nov 2014 | CC Charged - 10-Feb-2015 | PCC India for wife : 29 Jan 2015 | Passport for Baby : 29 Jan 2015 - Received on 3 Feb 2015 | Updation of change in circumstances to 1022 : 5-Feb-2015 | Changes added to Application: 9 - Feb -2015


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> I too called them yesterday.
> They said my fingerprints were processed and ready to be shipped out. I guess 3-4 days from Virginia to San Jose.


hi, San Jose will take more time mate. Like 7 days. They use the mail which is of the lowest order.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

mine is to NYC, how long do you think it would take??
Wonder when they will post them out.


----------



## bsr (Jul 10, 2014)

*Usa pcc*



VRS said:


> Yes mate, i did, about 11 hrs ago from now. They have processed it and shipped out the doc.


MY Usa PCC sent from FBI on 03-feb-2015 but I have not received it yet.Any idea how many days it takes to reach.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

bsr said:


> MY Usa PCC sent from FBI on 03-feb-2015 but I have not received it yet.Any idea how many days it takes to reach.


Where should it reach?? India or within USA?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

bsr said:


> MY Usa PCC sent from FBI on 03-feb-2015 but I have not received it yet.Any idea how many days it takes to reach.


Dear BSR, if it is within USA, expect it to reach in 5 to 7 business days. If it is to India, then it may take a long time almost close to 22 business days.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

VRS said:


> Podigeo, is this the 2nd time they got rejected?? or first time??


VRS, No, it was first time.. 

I use mobile phone, so the mobile version doesn't show signature.

My timeline is, sent the packet from Sydney on 11th October, received by FBI on 22nd October.

Both of us took the fingerprint at Sydney police station, but strangely I have a result, but my wife's got rejected 

The lady who told me the outcome, she told me that since I am waiting since October, next time when I send the fingerprint, just call them they will expedite, but I have read from other posts that they don't expedite and unfortunately I will have to wait 16+2=18 weeks


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

Sri9 said:


> Hi, Please check if there are any live scan centers for fingerprinting nearby where you live they say its fast Around 3 to 4 weeks and also no rejection problems. I live in US and got it done through fingerprinting agency (They charged some US $40 for 2 set of cards fingerprinted by professionals).. One more thing is that it is always safe to send 2 set of cards fingerprinted and that too by visiting Fingerprint services company I hope this helps and wish you luck.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sri


I don't know if Sydney has live scan facility, I did google search, but couldn't find. I believe what you mentioned is only in US..

Yes, you are right about 2 sets, I was not aware of rejection issues back in October, now I am very frustrated that I need to wait..

DOn't know if CO can grant with just one PCC.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

podigeo said:


> VRS, No, it was first time..
> 
> I use mobile phone, so the mobile version doesn't show signature.
> 
> ...


No No, there is a way, since your got rejected they will give priority. i have read it too. Its a reassessment. Please talk to them in detail. I am sure there is a way out.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

podigeo said:


> I don't know if Sydney has live scan facility, I did google search, but couldn't find. I believe what you mentioned is only in US..
> 
> Yes, you are right about 2 sets, I was not aware of rejection issues back in October, now I am very frustrated that I need to wait..
> 
> DOn't know if CO can grant with just one PCC.


I suggest you to call the CO and explain him the situation. They are also now a little concerned about the timeline being 16 weeks and it is only going to increase. Since you are the primary applicant there may be a possibility.

Also, request him to get the name check done from his end. It will be quicker. The CO may really consider.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

VRS said:


> No No, there is a way, since your got rejected they will give priority. i have read it too. Its a reassessment. Please talk to them in detail. I am sure there is a way out.


Thanks VRS, do you know if anyone got that prioritised in second attempt? The FBI lady told me for sure that they will prioritise, but the real issue is they don't open the packet for atleast 8-10 weeks.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

VRS said:


> I suggest you to call the CO and explain him the situation. They are also now a little concerned about the timeline being 16 weeks and it is only going to increase. Since you are the primary applicant there may be a possibility.
> 
> Also, request him to get the name check done from his end. It will be quicker. The CO may really consider.


Thanks, my visa lodge date is 13th Dec, so Case officer is not yet assigned, it may happen within one week... Just praying for direct grant ray2:


----------



## ashu503 (Oct 28, 2014)

FBI do not expedite; Already requested FBI
CO also waiting for my second set to be processed; Already requested CO

My information doesn't mean one shouldn't ask FBI or CO.
Luck and case matters...


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

Sri9 said:


> Hi, Please check if there are any live scan centers for fingerprinting nearby where you live they say its fast Around 3 to 4 weeks and also no rejection problems.
> 
> Sri


Hi Sri9, I just called the local police station, they do offer live scan.. Can you pls explain to me how it is different than traditional roller based print ?

- Do they send electronically ? i mean don't they need prepaid postal envelop?
- Do the fingerprint technician need FD-258 form, or will it be online ?

Appreciate if you explain


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

podigeo said:


> Thanks VRS, do you know if anyone got that prioritised in second attempt? The FBI lady told me for sure that they will prioritise, but the real issue is they don't open the packet for atleast 8-10 weeks.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


No, i do not know anyone in particular. Please speak to the FBI tonight in detail. Even if they rush with the call, take your time and ask in detail.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

podigeo said:


> Hi Sri9, I just called the local police station, they do offer live scan.. Can you pls explain to me how it is different than traditional roller based print ?
> 
> - Do they send electronically ? i mean don't they need prepaid postal envelop?
> - Do the fingerprint technician need FD-258 form, or will it be online ?
> ...


Even I would like to know more Sri9.


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

VRS said:


> mine is to NYC, how long do you think it would take??
> Wonder when they will post them out.


2 days. you should have it before the weekend


----------



## Siriish (Jul 10, 2014)

Have anyone provided a credit card with security pin and will FBI be able to charge the card without the pin?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Siriish said:


> Have anyone provided a credit card with security pin and will FBI be able to charge the card without the pin?


I had the same doubt, I instead chose for a DD from bank, But, later i came to know they will be able to do it easily. NOTHING TO WORRY.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> 2 days. You should have it before the weekend


are you sure mate?? You are raising my hopes to an all time high!!


----------



## Heats81 (Jan 12, 2015)

they are working on prints from Oct 27th 2014 today.. and she reminded me they will not be working on Monday as it is a holiday..


----------



## Sri9 (Dec 31, 2013)

podigeo said:


> Hi Sri9, I just called the local police station, they do offer live scan.. Can you pls explain to me how it is different than traditional roller based print ?
> 
> - Do they send electronically ? i mean don't they need prepaid postal envelop?
> - Do the fingerprint technician need FD-258 form, or will it be online ?
> ...


see below

Live scan fingerprinting systems are designed for ease of use and for capturing high quality fingerprint images, Live Scan is inkless electronic fingerprinting. The fingerprints are electronically transmitted to the subscriber for completion of a criminal record check. The Live Scan technology replaces the process of recording an individual’s fingerprint pattern through a rolling process using ink. Digitizing the fingerprint minutiae (the characteristics that make fingerprinting unique) enables the electronic transfer of the fingerprint image data in combination with personal descriptor information to central computers at the subscriber in a matter of seconds, instead of the days required to send hard copy fingerprint cards through the mail.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Just got an email reply for an email which I wrote 8 days ago stating that my PCC assessment is completed and the result would be posted in a few days from now (today is Thursday the 12/Feb/15)...."few days from now"- how many days???

My assessment was completed on 09/Feb/15. Wonder what they have been doing since 09/Feb till 12/Feb.

Dunno what to ask them. Is there any kind of good ethic followed by FBI. They should understand how stressed out a person can become after 17 weeks.... damn it. Really very disappointing service.

God help me please!


----------



## ashu503 (Oct 28, 2014)

VRS...
Last time they shipped my result (the failure) after 5 days which reached to my cousin place in 7 more days.
so u can anticipate that yours will be shipped by 17th (most likely by 13th and if not by 13th then 16th is holiday there) and will reach to your address in NYC by 24th.

only few more days!!!!
chillaxxx


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

VRS said:


> Just got an email reply for an email which I wrote 8 days ago stating that my PCC assessment is completed and the result would be posted in a few days from now (today is Thursday the 12/Feb/15)...."few days from now"- how many days???
> 
> My assessment was completed on 09/Feb/15. Wonder what they have been doing since 09/Feb till 12/Feb.
> 
> ...


I faced the same. 
The processing was over, the response was ready and it stayed in the 'Mail out phase' for 7 days prior to it actually getting mailed out. 
I was informed that they have an automated mailing system in place which efficiently mails out Responses (takes ONLY 7 days to post a letter!!!).


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

Sri9 said:


> see below
> 
> Live scan fingerprinting systems are designed for ease of use and for capturing high quality fingerprint images, Live Scan is inkless electronic fingerprinting. The fingerprints are electronically transmitted to the subscriber for completion of a criminal record check. The Live Scan technology replaces the process of recording an individual’s fingerprint pattern through a rolling process using ink. Digitizing the fingerprint minutiae (the characteristics that make fingerprinting unique) enables the electronic transfer of the fingerprint image data in combination with personal descriptor information to central computers at the subscriber in a matter of seconds, instead of the days required to send hard copy fingerprint cards through the mail.


Thanks Sri.. You mentioned it is electronically transferred to FBI. In that case, does it immediately appear in their system, and do they charge Credit Card faster ? 

I see you sent finger prints cards in November 2014, are you still waiting for results?


----------



## Sri9 (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes, Podigeo, The agency charges you the fee and the results are mailed directly to you once process is complete. Yes I came to know this live scan facility only after I mailed 2 set of cards . I was informed by Cust Srvc that mine would enter into their system by this Friday and it takes 5 weeks to process. Hope for the best.


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

Sri9 said:


> see below
> 
> Live scan fingerprinting systems are designed for ease of use and for capturing high quality fingerprint images, Live Scan is inkless electronic fingerprinting. The fingerprints are electronically transmitted to the subscriber for completion of a criminal record check. The Live Scan technology replaces the process of recording an individual’s fingerprint pattern through a rolling process using ink. Digitizing the fingerprint minutiae (the characteristics that make fingerprinting unique) enables the electronic transfer of the fingerprint image data in combination with personal descriptor information to central computers at the subscriber in a matter of seconds, instead of the days required to send hard copy fingerprint cards through the mail.


I believe Livescan needs to be done with an FBI approved channeller. All FBI approved channellers are within USA. So unless you are in the USA, I am not sure if you can avail this facility.

Furthermore, someone mentioned 'FBI Name Check'. This can only be requested to the FBI by a Federal Agency, i.e. a government agency of te USA. Aus immigration department is not a federal agency.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> I believe Livescan needs to be done with an FBI approved channeller. All FBI approved channellers are within USA. So unless you are in the USA, I am not sure if you can avail this facility.


You may be right, as I called FBI, they said NSW police system is not connected with their system, so it won't work. However she suggested we can do live scan and then print it on a piece of paper.



> Furthermore, someone mentioned 'FBI Name Check'. This can only be requested to the FBI by a Federal Agency, i.e. a government agency of te USA. Aus immigration department is not a federal agency.


Also one more point, FBI name check can only be requested if fingerprints are rejected "twice"

The lady, with whom I spoke today, she again said we can expedite my case as it is reassessment, but I also saw another post that his case was not taken on priority even though it was second time.


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

podigeo said:


> You may be right, as I called FBI, they said NSW police system is not connected with their system, so it won't work. However she suggested we can do live scan and then print it on a piece of paper.



That would be same as what you did last time. The issue with those digital scans is that the scans are good, but the printer isn't. The printer cannot control the ink properly and hence the digital scans on the paper are rejected.

So, if you are doing livescan, do it with the channeller, so that no paper prints are needed.



> Also one more point, FBI name check can only be requested if fingerprints are rejected "twice"


Again, this is irrelevant for Australian immigration, because Name check can only be requested by USA Federal agencies. So, even if your scans fail twice or more than twice, you cannot ask the Immigration department to request name check.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

VRS said:


> My assessment was completed on 09/Feb/15. Wonder what they have been doing since 09/Feb till 12/Feb.


VRS, it is really strange, my case was just one day earlier to you, and they confirmed to me that my result was already mailed on Monday 9th Feb.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> So, if you are doing livescan, do it with the channeller, so that no paper prints are needed.


But I understand there are no channellers in Australia. Do you know of any ?


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

podigeo said:


> But I understand there are no channellers in Australia. Do you know of any ?


Not that I know of. In fact, I believe all channellers are within US only.


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

> My assessment was completed on 09/Feb/15. Wonder what they have been doing since 09/Feb till 12/Feb.


I hoped you asked them this same question during your call, especially given the fact that now they say mailing is automated.


----------



## Heats81 (Jan 12, 2015)

Aussie immigration will not accept clearances from channellers. apparently channellers don't have authority for immigration, that is what my CO told me. Also FBI won't accept digital prints. they must be on the card /form. You can use the livescan but they have to print your fingerprints on to an FBI card. I used this to send in my prints as I was told that the prints are much higher quality than when ink pad is used. As the officer ran my prints into the computer it would give a green check mark when a print was good and a red X when it needed to be redone. the officer got all green checks and then hit print. If you can use this system to get your prints put on an FBI card.. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Sri9 (Dec 31, 2013)

Useful Info for all.

Thanks,
Sri


----------



## Sri9 (Dec 31, 2013)

Heats81 said:


> Aussie immigration will not accept clearances from channellers. apparently channellers don't have authority for immigration, that is what my CO told me. Also FBI won't accept digital prints. they must be on the card /form. You can use the livescan but they have to print your fingerprints on to an FBI card. I used this to send in my prints as I was told that the prints are much higher quality than when ink pad is used. As the officer ran my prints into the computer it would give a green check mark when a print was good and a red X when it needed to be redone. the officer got all green checks and then hit print. If you can use this system to get your prints put on an FBI card.. I would highly recommend it.


Useful Info for all.

Thanks,
Sri


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

Heats81 said:


> Aussie immigration will not accept clearances from channellers. apparently channellers don't have authority for immigration, that is what my CO told me. Also FBI won't accept digital prints. they must be on the card /form. You can use the livescan but they have to print your fingerprints on to an FBI card. I used this to send in my prints as I was told that the prints are much higher quality than when ink pad is used. As the officer ran my prints into the computer it would give a green check mark when a print was good and a red X when it needed to be redone. the officer got all green checks and then hit print. If you can use this system to get your prints put on an FBI card.. I would highly recommend it.


Hi, was that done in Australia ?


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

> You can use the livescan but they have to print your fingerprints on to an FBI card. I used this to send in my prints as I was told that the prints are much higher quality than when ink pad is used. As the officer ran my prints into the computer it would give a green check mark when a print was good and a red X when it needed to be redone. the officer got all green checks and then hit print.


You will get a green check before you print them. But the printer connected to the live scan machine can be any printer. So, unless its is good printer and the settings on it are correct, the printout can still come out illegible.

The green check has to come before you hit the 'Print' button on all digital fingerprinting machines and I believe the same appeared for user - podigeo's prints too. But after the print came out on the paper, due to some printer issues, his application was rejected.

Even with live scan prints on paper, you should check the prints for 'deltas' and other features of the print. 

tl;dr - The Green check doesn't guarantee the prints won't be rejected. Because the Green check is on the Computer, before it is printed on paper.


----------



## Heats81 (Jan 12, 2015)

I am in the USA. And the live scan is owned and operated by the police department. The printer was part of their set up. Doing fingerprints for the FBI is not a do it yourself job. It is highly recommended to seek professional help to get it done right.


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

Heats81 said:


> I am in the USA. And the live scan is owned and operated by the police department. The printer was part of their set up. Doing fingerprints for the FBI is not a do it yourself job. It is highly recommended to seek professional help to get it done right.



I got mine done at Dunwoody Police Station, Georgia (USA), by a Police officer, on live scan. Got green checks and still it was rejected by FBI.

It not a do it yourself job, but at the same time the Police officers taking the prints are not fingerprinting experts. So, check the prints yourself as per the guidelines by the FBI.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> I got mine done at Dunwoody Police Station, Georgia (USA), by a Police officer, on live scan. Got green checks and still it was rejected by FBI.
> 
> It not a do it yourself job, but at the same time the Police officers taking the prints are not fingerprinting experts. So, check the prints yourself as per the guidelines by the FBI.


wow, this is worrying.. i submitted via live scan and i thought it has a almost 100% success rate. did the FBI tell u what was wrong? did you roll from NAIL to NAIL with all delta triangles showing etc?


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> wow, this is worrying.. i submitted via live scan and i thought it has a almost 100% success rate. did the FBI tell u what was wrong? did you roll from NAIL to NAIL with all delta triangles showing etc?


Like I said earlier - the prints are recorded perfectly in the live scan system. But the printer isn't able to print such fine topology of the fingers accurately, sometimes. So, you need to check the printout carefully.

I did not check the printouts carefully before sending and they were rejected.

Live scan does have 100% success rate, but only if the digital prints are considered.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> Like I said earlier - the prints are recorded perfectly in the live scan system. But the printer isn't able to print such fine topography of the fingers accurately, sometimes. So, you need to check the printout carefully.
> 
> I did not check the printouts carefully before sending and they were rejected.
> 
> Live scan does have 100% success rate, but only if the digital prints are considered.


i think its quite difficult if not impossible for the applicant to look at the prints and tell whether the FBI will reject them or not. what a shame they are taking 4-5 months to process applications.


----------



## ashu503 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi All,

I sent a mail and also called CO to waive off FBI PCC (if in case my 2nd set is also rejected) as I stayed only for 16 months. This is what he told me over call and replied on mail

Dear Mr XXXXXX,

Thank you for your email and phone call. As discussed to waive of the requirement to provide a police clearance can be a lengthy procedure. If you wish to apply for this process please provide a clear timeline of the attempts you have taken to apply for the clearance and the outcomes you have received. You will need to provide appropriate evidence to support your claims. Our National Character section will assess and provide you with an outcome. Please note that it is unlikely a police clearance waiver can be successful unless the country in question has refused to issue you a clearance.

Regards,

XXXXXXXXXXXX
GSM Visa Processing Officer
Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

ashu503 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I sent a mail and also called CO to waive off FBI PCC (if in case my 2nd set is also rejected) as I stayed only for 16 months. This is what he told me over call and replied on mail
> 
> ...


Ok... so this is only if your second application also does not yield the result. 
I don't think that will be the case though.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

ashu503 said:


> VRS...
> Last time they shipped my result (the failure) after 5 days which reached to my cousin place in 7 more days.
> so u can anticipate that yours will be shipped by 17th (most likely by 13th and if not by 13th then 16th is holiday there) and will reach to your address in NYC by 24th.
> 
> ...


Thanks for info ashu... need power to chilllllaxxxxxxx.... good day!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Expecting189 said:


> I faced the same.
> The processing was over, the response was ready and it stayed in the 'Mail out phase' for 7 days prior to it actually getting mailed out.
> I was informed that they have an automated mailing system in place which efficiently mails out Responses (takes ONLY 7 days to post a letter!!!).


Hell with the new system bro.... ONLY ONLY ONLY..... FBI needs some human touch.... its working like a robot!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

podigeo said:


> You may be right, as I called FBI, they said NSW police system is not connected with their system, so it won't work. However she suggested we can do live scan and then print it on a piece of paper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bros, taking live scan and then printing it on a piece of paper should work wonders as the clarity is more than sufficient with it!! Why not try for it?? Confirm the same from FBI.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

podigeo said:


> VRS, it is really strange, my case was just one day earlier to you, and they confirmed to me that my result was already mailed on Monday 9th Feb.


I guess they mail out results on every Monday then. Just got a mail saying it may take upto 7 days (not very often) for mailing the results from Mr. Leroy of FBI.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> I hoped you asked them this same question during your call, especially given the fact that now they say mailing is automated.


Yeah i did it in a more polite way, they took sometime and checked and then gave a reply that due to quality screening it has been delayed for my good. They are ensuring all details are correct and ensuring that it goes out well first time.

Uffffffffff!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Heats81 said:


> Aussie immigration will not accept clearances from channellers. apparently channellers don't have authority for immigration, that is what my CO told me. Also FBI won't accept digital prints. they must be on the card /form. You can use the livescan but they have to print your fingerprints on to an FBI card. I used this to send in my prints as I was told that the prints are much higher quality than when ink pad is used. As the officer ran my prints into the computer it would give a green check mark when a print was good and a red X when it needed to be redone. the officer got all green checks and then hit print. If you can use this system to get your prints put on an FBI card.. I would highly recommend it.


Perfect.... Absolutely right that Channellers clearances are not accepted.

Also, if prints fail twice which is a common thing that COs are told, the CO would ask you to provide all efforts you had put in like:

Provide evidence that you have made a genuine attempt to obtain the relevant certificate. This can include:
● A copy of your original request for the certificate;
● Copies of any responses received;
● Copies of follow up requests if you did not receive a response;
● Copies of emails or letters to relatives/friends to obtain the certificate on your behalf;
● Evidence that you have provided all the required identity details or documents;
● Evidence that you have paid the fee charged by the relevant authorities.

Failure to provide evidence that you have made a genuine attempt to obtain a certificate may delay processing of your application.

After submitting all the above and if CO is convinced, they may grant the Visa or else they can request the FBI for a name check.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Heats81 said:


> I am in the USA. And the live scan is owned and operated by the police department. The printer was part of their set up. Doing fingerprints for the FBI is not a do it yourself job. It is highly recommended to seek professional help to get it done right.


100% correct!


----------



## apatel5917 (Nov 4, 2014)

hi ,

Does anyone know packets from what dates are being opened now ?

Mine were delivered on Nov/27 .

Regards,


----------



## ashu503 (Oct 28, 2014)

27 hours ago I had called
Opening for 20th Nov and processing for 27 Oct and may be shipping for 20 Oct


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

I just called and they said they are shipping 22nd oct . Mine delivered on 24th oct were processed on Wednesday and they said they will mail them on Tuesday. I wonder why does it take them 1 week to print a letter and mail it.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Twist of fate... 

I just called them.... Earlier they said mine got processed on 09/Feb/15, now officer Michale says...
FBI: "Fact is Sir, they were shipped out on Tuesday the 10/Feb/15. Quality of the prints were perfectly readable. Result is good".

VRS: Yesterday I was told something else... and the print would be mailed out in a FEW DAYS FROM NOW. Why was it so?

FBI: Sir, yesterday when Mr. Leroy spoke to you, the entire details were not on the screen and today we got all the details to tell you perfectly. All I can tell you is whats there on the screen.

VRS: Are your sure officer?

FBI: Yes sir, since its going to NJ in a First Class Mail, kindly check your box by the end of day. Is there anything else?

VRS: Nothing, thank you officer, good day to you  !

FBI: Good day Sir, Bye!


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

VRS said:


> Twist of fate...
> 
> I just called them.... Earlier they said mine got processed on 09/Feb/15, now officer Michale says...
> FBI: "Fact is Sir, they were shipped out on Tuesday the 10/Feb/15. Quality of the prints were perfectly readable. Result is good".
> ...


Good on ya mate, good on ya


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> Good on ya mate, good on ya


but am unable to believe it... my sis should confirm the same... Gods grace!


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

VRS said:


> Provide evidence that you have made a genuine attempt to obtain the relevant certificate. This can include:
> ● A copy of your original request for the certificate;
> ● Copies of any responses received;
> ● Copies of follow up requests if you did not receive a response;
> ...


I got a CO assigned, and asked for US PCC, the letter I received has all the above point. I wonder if they waive the PCC requirement after two rejection


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

We reapplied fingerprinting via live-scan today, but they printed the image into a livescan form, which is different than FD-258 form. Any idea if FBI will accept live scan form which is different than FD-258 format ?

BTW, We noticed the livescan computer said the quality as pass, but some images when printed on paper, some lines between the delta and centre of loop were missing.. Not sure if this will be again rejected... Thinking of sending few additional prints by taking them at home...


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

VRS, So did you get it?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

podigeo said:


> We reapplied fingerprinting via live-scan today, but they printed the image into a livescan form, which is different than FD-258 form. Any idea if FBI will accept live scan form which is different than FD-258 format ?
> 
> BTW, We noticed the livescan computer said the quality as pass, but some images when printed on paper, some lines between the delta and centre of loop were missing.. Not sure if this will be again rejected... Thinking of sending few additional prints by taking them at home...


Podigeo... why dont you send 2 live scans and 2 rolled ink prints??


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

podigeo said:


> I got a CO assigned, and asked for US PCC, the letter I received has all the above point. I wonder if they waive the PCC requirement after two rejection


They can do it. Be hopeful. Or the CO can request for a name check.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> VRS, So did you get it?


No, my sister waited till late Friday evening for the USPS post mail. Nothing till now.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> VRS, So did you get it?


request you to update your timeline.... just seen u on tracker.... we both are just co passengers!!


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

VRS said:


> request you to update your timeline.... just seen u on tracker.... we both are just co passengers!!


FBI PCC was received yesterday in San Jose, CA. But did not receive my wife's PCC which was processed the same day. Not sure why it was not shipped/delivered the same day. Will have to wait till Tuesday evening before calling FBI.


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi,

I had to resubmit my wife's fingerprints as they were rejected earlier. In the meanwhile CO has asked me to get state police clearance. Is this normal course of action? Also, when I applied for state police clearance, there were multiple options like name check, fingerprints etc.. I have applied for name check option. Now I am doubtful if it would be accepted. What is difference between name check and fingerprints way of clearance.


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

m_d_p29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had to resubmit my wife's fingerprints as they were rejected earlier. In the meanwhile CO has asked me to get state police clearance. Is this normal course of action? Also, when I applied for state police clearance, there were multiple options like name check, fingerprints etc.. I have applied for name check option. Now I am doubtful if it would be accepted. What is difference between name check and fingerprints way of clearance.


Are you in US right now? 
I think you only need state letter if you are currently living in the US.


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> Are you in US right now?
> I think you only need state letter if you are currently living in the US.


No, I am not in USA Currently.


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

m_d_p29 said:


> No, I am not in USA Currently.


Then in that case, you do not need the state letters.
Others - Please correct me if I am wrong.

Relevant document: ‘Criminal History Record Check’, and State police check for *residents*.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> FBI PCC was received yesterday in San Jose, CA. But did not receive my wife's PCC which was processed the same day. Not sure why it was not shipped/delivered the same day. Will have to wait till Tuesday evening before calling FBI.


Any info on this bro.... Did you apply in Oct 2014??


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

VRS said:


> Any info on this bro.... Did you apply in Oct 2014??



My application in a single envelope for me and my wife was received on 24th Oct.
Processed on last Wednesday 18th Feb for both of us.
I was told on Friday that they will be mailed this tuesday - 17th Feb
But my friend called me and said my letter was delivered on Friday. But not my wife's letter. Not sure where that one is.:confused2:


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

VRS said:


> Any info on this bro.... Did you apply in Oct 2014??


I am thinking both your letter and my second one might be in the mail.
But they wont be delivered today. So we might have to wait for that till Wednesday morning our time - that is the best case.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> FBI PCC was received yesterday in San Jose, CA. But did not receive my wife's PCC which was processed the same day. Not sure why it was not shipped/delivered the same day. Will have to wait till Tuesday evening before calling FBI.


Which CO team has contacted you bro? Where are you currently located???


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> My application in a single envelope for me and my wife was received on 24th Oct.
> Processed on last Wednesday 18th Feb for both of us.
> I was told on Friday that they will be mailed this tuesday - 17th Feb
> But my friend called me and said my letter was delivered on Friday. But not my wife's letter. Not sure where that one is.:confused2:


little confusing ...18/Feb?


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> Then in that case, you do not need the state letters.
> Others - Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Relevant document: &#145;Criminal History Record Check&#146;, and State police check for residents.


Could it be so that they might be asking the state clearance in case the FBI pcc is rejected again?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> I am thinking both your letter and my second one might be in the mail.
> But they wont be delivered today. So we might have to wait for that till Wednesday morning our time - that is the best case.


mine was sent to NJ which is closer than CA. These mad fks are irritating me to the core, one officer told they would be mailed by Friday 13/Feb or Monday 16/Feb. Another officer said they were mailed out already on 10/Feb. 

Dunno whose to take or consider.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> I am thinking both your letter and my second one might be in the mail.
> But they wont be delivered today. So we might have to wait for that till Wednesday morning our time - that is the best case.


Whic CO team has contacted you?? Adelaide Team 2??


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

VRS said:


> Which CO team has contacted you bro? Where are you currently located???


Adelaide team 2. I am based out of pune.


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

VRS said:


> little confusing ...18/Feb?


Sorry. calendar mistake. 11th Feb, when they were processed.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> Adelaide team 2. I am based out of pune.


Pune... okay, so you got the scan of it. Cool. Did officer Simon contact you via email??


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> Sorry. calendar mistake. 11th Feb, when they were processed.


I later applied the same dates to previous weeks... got some clarity bro


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> My application in a single envelope for me and my wife was received on 24th Oct.
> Processed on last Wednesday 18th Feb for both of us.
> I was told on Friday that they will be mailed this tuesday - 17th Feb
> But my friend called me and said my letter was delivered on Friday. But not my wife's letter. Not sure where that one is.:confused2:


Bro, did you pay 36$


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

VRS said:


> Pune... okay, so you got the scan of it. Cool. Did officer Simon contact you via email??


My friend read the letter to me.
I asked him to scan it once he receives the other one as well. No use having just one.

I was contacted via email by Officer MURRIN from Team 2 Adelaide


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

VRS said:


> mine was sent to NJ which is closer than CA. These mad fks are irritating me to the core, one officer told they would be mailed by Friday 13/Feb or Monday 16/Feb. Another officer said they were mailed out already on 10/Feb.
> 
> Dunno whose to take or consider.


I am sure it was mailed on 10th Feb.
Let us hope and pray your's and my second was in the mail and we get them tomorrow. I was expecting both my letters on the same day..


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> My friend read the letter to me.
> I asked him to scan it once he receives the other one as well. No use having just one.
> 
> I was contacted via email by Officer MURRIN from Team 2 Adelaide


correct


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> I am sure it was mailed on 10th Feb.
> Let us hope and pray your's and my second was in the mail and we get them tomorrow. I was expecting both my letters on the same day..


I pray the same bro... we are almost twin like applicants... for visa and FBI!


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

VRS said:


> Bro, did you pay 36$


Yes. I paid 36 using a credit card. One credit card form


----------



## emerson131 (Jan 5, 2015)

anyone knows what date they started processing yet.. Did they reach November ??

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Points : 70 | EOI Lodged : 20 Jun 2014 | Invitation : 23 Jun 2014 | Visa Lodged : 06 July 2014

Visa taken off hold post arrival of New born

PCC India for myself : 29 Nov 2014 | FBI Clearance for Spouse : 17 Nov 2014 | CC Charged - 10-Feb-2015 | PCC India for wife : 29 Jan 2015 | Passport for Baby : 29 Jan 2015 - Received on 3 Feb 2015 | Updation of change in circumstances to 1022 : 5-Feb-2015 | Changes added to Application: 9 - Feb -2015


----------



## apatel5917 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi ,

I have a question on IER if anyone can answer. 

Is the IER based on the oldest Police Clearance Certificate of any country that was received ? or the oldest date for the current country of residence ?

Regards,


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

grammymissy said:


> FBI Criminal reports received today, our requests were received by FBI October 9, credit card charged December 10, reports processed January 23. Good luck everyone still waiting. VRS, only weeks to go now, almost there. .


Hey, just got mine too. My sister scanned to me. HAPPY ME!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Friends I just got my USA-PCC. Need to upload and call DIBP!!!


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

VRS said:


> Friends I just got my USA-PCC. Need to upload and call DIBP!!!


Yayyy... thats Grant time for VRS now.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

idreamofoz said:


> Yayyy... thats Grant time for VRS now.


God Bless!


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

VRS said:


> Hey, just got mine too. My sister scanned to me. HAPPY ME!


 Congratulations! All the best of luck!!!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

grammymissy said:


> VRS said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, just got mine too. My sister scanned to me. HAPPY ME!
> ...


Thank you much dear


----------



## Sri9 (Dec 31, 2013)

VRS said:


> Thank you much dear


Congrats VRS and Best wishes .
Cheers
Sri


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

VRS said:


> Hey, just got mine too. My sister scanned to me. HAPPY ME!


Congrats VRS.
Was it delivered today? i thought it was a holiday. Or may be it was delivered on Saturday.


----------



## QuickPR (Jan 19, 2015)

VRS said:


> Hey, just got mine too. My sister scanned to me. HAPPY ME!


Congrats VRS!!!!!!! hope you get your grant soon


----------



## QuickPR (Jan 19, 2015)

emerson131 said:


> anyone knows what date they started processing yet.. Did they reach November ??
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Any idea which date are they processing


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

VRS said:


> Friends I just got my USA-PCC. Need to upload and call DIBP!!!


VRS, when was your result mailed out? I haven't received mine at my friend's place in USA yet. They said they have already posted the result.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> My application in a single envelope for me and my wife was received on 24th Oct.
> Processed on last Wednesday 18th Feb for both of us.
> I was told on Friday that they will be mailed this tuesday - 17th Feb
> But my friend called me and said my letter was delivered on Friday. But not my wife's letter. Not sure where that one is.:confused2:


Same here, looks like they dont keep track of the date posted..I was also told that it was sent on 13th, then another lady said it was already mailed on 10th, but I havent received yet..


----------



## emerson131 (Jan 5, 2015)

VRS said:


> I pray the same bro... we are almost twin like applicants... for visa and FBI!


VRS....Where did you do your fingerprints from ? India ?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

podigeo said:


> VRS, when was your result mailed out? I haven't received mine at my friend's place in USA yet. They said they have already posted the result.


Processing done on 7/F, mailed out on 10/F, reached friend on Saturday the 14/F. But opened the mail box on 16/F and hence a 2 day more delay.....


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

emerson131 said:


> VRS....Where did you do your fingerprints from ? India ?


Truth Labs, Hyd.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

mo1980 said:


> Congrats VRS.
> Was it delivered today? i thought it was a holiday. Or may be it was delivered on Saturday.


delivered on sat, but we dint check... chkd mail box on Monday Morning!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

QuickPR said:


> Congrats VRS!!!!!!! hope you get your grant soon


Thanks mate.....got the grant !!


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

podigeo said:


> VRS, when was your result mailed out? I haven't received mine at my friend's place in USA yet. They said they have already posted the result.


Well Monday was a holiday in US.
My letter was posted on 12th and I got it in 3 days in california. But I am still waiting for the second one. Hopefully today PST .


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

VRS said:


> Thanks mate.....got the grant !!


Congrats,I saw you got the grant today.


----------



## ashu503 (Oct 28, 2014)

Has anyone asked about for what date it is being opening and processing?


----------



## adib4u2000 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hii.. Even am on the same boat.. can you please tell me how to start US PCC process..
Please


----------



## Heats81 (Jan 12, 2015)

just called. they are working on Oct 29th right now.


----------



## mo1980 (Dec 8, 2014)

Just received my FBI letters today. Applied on 24th Oct.


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

Heats81 said:


> just called. they are working on Oct 29th right now.



So, we are looking at exactly 16 weeks now. I feel another change in notice coming "16-18 weeks"


----------



## adib4u2000 (Jan 13, 2010)

mo1980 said:


> Just received my FBI letters today. Applied on 24th Oct.


Hi..
Can you please help me how to start the process?


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

After VRS got his FBI result and grant, this post has become less active 
VRS used to provide valuable insight..


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> So, we are looking at exactly 16 weeks now. I feel another change in notice coming "16-18 weeks"


On the other hand, There were 2 postal holidays in November (Thanksgiving) and 3 postal holidays in December 2014 (Christmas), so in my opinion, the number of incoming mails to FBI may have reduced. So by end of April, it may make up the delay by 1 week, so we may have 14-15 weeks timeline


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

podigeo said:


> On the other hand, There were 2 postal holidays in November (Thanksgiving) and 3 postal holidays in December 2014 (Christmas), so in my opinion, the number of incoming mails to FBI may have reduced. So by end of April, it may make up the delay by 1 week, so we may have 14-15 weeks timeline




I hope you are kidding - When it's holidays, mails accumulate. So you get the accumulated mails when Postal services open after the holidays and then you take longer to process and it balances. Just because it's holidays doesn't mean people don't mail applications


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

adib4u2000 said:


> Hi..
> Can you please help me how to start the process?


yes... please provide your email id


----------



## ashu503 (Oct 28, 2014)

podigeo said:


> On the other hand, There were 2 postal holidays in November (Thanksgiving) and 3 postal holidays in December 2014 (Christmas), so in my opinion, the number of incoming mails to FBI may have reduced. So by end of April, it may make up the delay by 1 week, so we may have 14-15 weeks timeline


remember how they were stuck on 15th OCt (for 3-4 days) application because 13th Oct was an holiday. Mails accumulates over holiday.

Only way they can reduce time is to work on weekends and holidays (which they will never do)


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> I hope you are kidding - When it's holidays, mails accumulate. So you get the accumulated mails when Postal services open after the holidays and then you take longer to process and it balances. Just because it's holidays doesn't mean people don't mail applications


It could be either way, in fact (in my opinion) people apply less during the holiday season as they travel, so they defer their application. Though you are right it could go other ways as well..so it is difficult to predict trend..


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

ashu503 said:


> Only way they can reduce time is to work on weekends and holidays (which they will never do)


I had written an email to them last Sunday Sydney time (in USA it was Saturday), and I got a prompt reply. Then the email exchange between us went for 3-4 times within 2 hours.. I was surprised to notice someone was working on Saturday..


----------



## QuickPR (Jan 19, 2015)

VRS said:


> yes... please provide your email id


Hi VRS, Your timelines says that you got the GRANT!!!!! Congrats that's amazing. So as soon as you uploaded the US PCC you got the grant? or did you also call DIBP?


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

QuickPR said:


> Hi VRS, Your timelines says that you got the GRANT!!!!! Congrats that's amazing. So as soon as you uploaded the US PCC you got the grant? or did you also call DIBP?


HAH... Knowing him, he called within seconds after uploading the pcc..


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey podigeo, when prints get rejected does the fbi also send a written notice informing you of the rejection?


----------



## apatel5917 (Nov 4, 2014)

*Current Finger print processing date*

Hi,

Wanted to let everyone know that i called to check on the Status of the PCC and they mentioned they are processing Nov-3-2014. 

Regards,


----------



## Heats81 (Jan 12, 2015)

apatel5917 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wanted to let everyone know that i called to check on the Status of the PCC and they mentioned they are processing Nov-3-2014.
> 
> Regards,




this news got us excited and I called... was told they are doing the 30th of oct today and hope to get to the 31st later today.... sounds like a few more days until they get to Nov 3...


----------



## ashu503 (Oct 28, 2014)

31st Oct was halloween holiday and then 1st and 2nd Nov saturday sunday. So after 30th it will be Nov-3.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

ashu503 said:


> 31st Oct was halloween holiday and then 1st and 2nd Nov saturday sunday. So after 30th it will be Nov-3.


Lol come on.. Surely you know Halloween isn't a public holiday?


----------



## Heats81 (Jan 12, 2015)

ashu503 said:


> 31st Oct was halloween holiday and then 1st and 2nd Nov saturday sunday. So after 30th it will be Nov-3.


Halloween is not a holiday that we (the USA) or even the government and banks take off of work. that is a night time holiday... the mail still runs and everyone works.


----------



## ashu503 (Oct 28, 2014)

got to know that they are on 30th oct then


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> Hey podigeo, when prints get rejected does the fbi also send a written notice informing you of the rejection?


Yes, they said they have sent out but the priority is to send the results, and rejection notice takes atleast 1-2 weeks to mail out from the date. I am yet to receive my wife's rejection notice..


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

Called them up - talked to a representative named Sonya

Date of processing: Nov 4th
Date of opening packages: Nov 25th (she informed opening packages is taking longer than processing, they have been opening packages of 25th Nov for 2 days now)

But there have been discrepancies in the past with different representatives saying different dates. So, if anyone else called do publish it here.


----------



## Heats81 (Jan 12, 2015)

I just confirmed with them, they are starting on the 4th today! my wife's prints are complete and is set to be mailed TODAY!!! this 4 month wait is almost over!!!


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

Heats81 said:


> I just confirmed with them, they are starting on the 4th today! my wife's prints are complete and is set to be mailed TODAY!!! this 4 month wait is almost over!!!


They are going to mail it today... so, what date were they processed?


----------



## Heats81 (Jan 12, 2015)

raylangivens said:


> They are going to mail it today... so, what date were they processed?


yesterday AM.


----------



## expat20123 (Feb 20, 2015)

Greetings forum....

I have recently applied for a 461 visa to live with my Kiwi partner in Australia. I am an American citizen and i currently hold a ETA visa. I am on the same boat, i didnt obtain a police certificate before leaving home because i did not see it on the checklist of my printed application. so now that i'm actually here (arrived yesterday), ive been worrying sick. thank goodness i found this forum. 

So can somebody please help me and my fiancee...what are the steps i need to take in order to obtain the usa police certificate while in australia? thank you heaps.


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

expat20123 said:


> Greetings forum....
> 
> I have recently applied for a 461 visa to live with my Kiwi partner in Australia. I am an American citizen and i currently hold a ETA visa. I am on the same boat, i didnt obtain a police certificate before leaving home because i did not see it on the checklist of my printed application. so now that i'm actually here (arrived yesterday), ive been worrying sick. thank goodness i found this forum.
> 
> So can somebody please help me and my fiancee...what are the steps i need to take in order to obtain the usa police certificate while in australia? thank you heaps.


Follow steps 1 through 5:

FBI - Submitting an Identity History Summary to the FBI


----------



## expat20123 (Feb 20, 2015)

@raylangivens Thank you kindly mate. Cheers!


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

VRS, I got mine yesterday, the result paper is black and white and no colour. So when I scanned it appears Black & White. Though the doc has a large watermark in the background – a seal for the Dept. of Justice, but this watermark is not scanable in a PDF document. Was your scanned document looked black & white ?


----------



## Sri9 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi,

Which date is being processing now???? Any updates for Friday...

Cheers,
Sri


----------



## gtandon2 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello

I have applied for a US PCC last month. I called FBI yesterday, they have told me currently they are having a lot of work load and will take 16 weeks to send me the PCC.

Regards

Gaurav


----------



## Sri9 (Dec 31, 2013)

gtandon2 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have applied for a US PCC last month. I called FBI yesterday, they have told me currently they are having a lot of work load and will take 16 weeks to send me the PCC.
> 
> ...


Hi Gaurav,

The info given is too generic.
Here are My 2 cents. This is what you need to ask the customer service person opening package date and actual fingerprinting processing dates.
See detailed info below.
There are 2 parts to this. (1.) The date when your application reached them assume that you couriered on 1st Jan 2015, and it reaches them on say 5th Jan. The date currently they are *opening packages *received as of Friday was 25 Nov2014 meaning that they will open and enter the data into their system(2.) The date they are *actually processing fingerprints* is 4Nov2014. 


Hope this helps.

Cheers,
Sri


----------



## Sri9 (Dec 31, 2013)

expat20123 said:


> a few questions for you guys...
> 
> so this is what my application says i need: _police certificates from each country in which anyone in your application has spent a cumulative total of 12 months or more in the past 10 years since turning 16 years of age_
> 
> ...


Hi,

See response below.
1. You need both fbi and NY state as they say past 10 years.
2. Give some relative/friend address in NY so that they can scan and send you once it reaches them. 

Hope this info helps. 

Cheers,
Sri


----------



## expat20123 (Feb 20, 2015)

Sri9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> See response below.
> 1. You need both fbi and NY state as they say past 10 years.
> ...


It helps immensely thank you! just wondering how i get the NY clearance? i know the fbi clearance would be thru the FBI website but how about the state, is it the same?


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

Sri9 said:


> 1. You need both fbi and NY state as they say past 10 years.
> 
> Sri


I think it depends whether you are US citizen/Green card.. 
For expats, the State PCC is not required, only FBI fingerprint will do


----------



## expat20123 (Feb 20, 2015)

podigeo said:


> I think it depends whether you are US citizen/Green card..
> For expats, the State PCC is not required, only FBI fingerprint will do


thank you mate. i am a US citizen. do you know how i can get the state clearance if i am currently in aus?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

podigeo said:


> I think it depends whether you are US citizen/Green card.. For expats, the State PCC is not required, only FBI fingerprint will do


This is incorrect. You only need to apply for a state PCC if you are currently residing in the US regardless of visa status or citizenship there. You need to acquire state PCCs covering the previous 12 months of residence.


----------



## maverikkster (Jul 15, 2012)

*Extension for FBI PCC*



avirup_d82 said:


> The reply I got from my CO when I asked for time extension to procure US PCC was: _While a specific extension of time to submit the outstanding document cannot be granted, the application has been updated with the information provided and your circumstances will be taken into consideration before a decision is made._ That was on 16th Oct 2014. I still havent got a grant, so I am sure they are waiting for me to provide the PCC..


Hi,

I got the same response today. So, what actually happens in this case. Does this mean, they have given me an extension or not.

My first set of fingre prints were rejected by FBI citing poor quality of fingre prints.So I sent them another set last week.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

podigeo said:


> VRS, I got mine yesterday, the result paper is black and white and no colour. So when I scanned it appears Black & White. Though the doc has a large watermark in the background – a seal for the Dept. of Justice, but this watermark is not scanable in a PDF document. Was your scanned document looked black & white ?


exactly.... nothing to worry. go ahead.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> This is incorrect. You only need to apply for a state PCC if you are currently residing in the US regardless of visa status or citizenship there. You need to acquire state PCCs covering the previous 12 months of residence.


No podigeo is right


----------



## ashu503 (Oct 28, 2014)

Todays (23rd Feb 2015) status
Opening: 26th Nov 2014
Processing: 04th Nov 2014


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

ashu503 said:


> Todays (23rd Feb 2015) status
> Opening: 26th Nov 2014
> Processing: 04th Nov 2014


Stuck on Nov 4th since Thursday, I believe.


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

Shame on you FBI..I bet Indian Police is faster than this!


----------



## maverikkster (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi, I also got reply from my CO when my MARA agent asked for time extension to procure US PCC: While a specific extension of time to submit the outstanding document cannot be granted, the application has been updated with the information provided and your circumstances will be taken into consideration before a decision is made. 

So, what actually happens in this case. Does this mean, they have given me an extension or not.

My first set of fingre prints were rejected by FBI citing poor quality of fingre prints.So I sent them another set last week. Is this something to be worried about ?


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

maverikkster said:


> Hi, I also got reply from my CO when my MARA agent asked for time extension to procure US PCC: While a specific extension of time to submit the outstanding document cannot be granted, the application has been updated with the information provided and your circumstances will be taken into consideration before a decision is made.
> 
> So, what actually happens in this case. Does this mean, they have given me an extension or not.
> 
> My first set of fingre prints were rejected by FBI citing poor quality of fingre prints.So I sent them another set last week. Is this something to be worried about ?


Yes, this is something to be worried about. The FBI PCC would take 4-6 weeks before Sept 2014. But they installed a new IT system and since then the processing have progressively increased - from 10 weeks to 12 weeks, then 12 to 14 and now 14-16 weeks. And as you can see from the above posts they are still processing Nov. 4th applications. So, it's already crossed 16 weeks.

The FBI PCC division seems to be rather incompetent - why did they install the new IT system without testing? Since the new system is taking so long, why didn't they switch to the old system? It's been 6 months, they could have assessed this delay and switched back to the old system.

They ahve screwed up. But unfortunately they don't care and they won't do anything to make up for that. Why should they, they are the FBI. 

So you see, given their incompetence, I believe by the time they reach processing Feb 20, the time could be 22 to 24 weeks, or maybe more.

Your CO has given you an extension, but you need ask him an extension of how many weeks?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

cantthinkofone said:


> No podigeo is right


Based on what information? They are quite wrong, as are you. My source: personal experience


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

jango28 said:


> Shame on you FBI..I bet Indian Police is faster than this!


I am not sure how many cases Indian police handles everyday.. But before you make that statement, you should see this facts which i found on their website :

- FBI receives 60+ million fingerprints every year
- Average transaction volume: 163,145 per day
- Record High Receipts: 04/30/2010 – 300,113 
- Record High Completions: 04/30/2010 – 297,816 within 24 hours


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

podigeo said:


> - Average transaction volume: 163,145 per day
> - Record High Receipts: 04/30/2010 – 300,113
> - Record High Completions: 04/30/2010 – 297,816 within 24 hours


And yet the average time needed to provide the PCC back then was 4 to 6 weeks. All of a sudden, they install a new IT system and things go haywire. 

Why wasn't it tested before they deployed it for such a heavy transaction volume? Is that wise?

Why do they continue using it even after 6 months of things constantly deteriorating? Why not go back to the old working system, which gave them record high completions?

I believe the shaming is for the above reasons.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> Based on what information? They are quite wrong, as are you. My source: personal experience


So state PCC is needed for all states lived in for the past 10 years? Or only those resided in the past 12 months?


----------



## ashu503 (Oct 28, 2014)

Just FYI to all

My application was received by them on 28-Nov-2014 and today, 24-Feb-2015, my credit card is charged


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

raylangivens said:


> And yet the average time needed to provide the PCC back then was 4 to 6 weeks. All of a sudden, they install a new IT system and things go haywire.
> 
> Why wasn't it tested before they deployed it for such a heavy transaction volume? Is that wise?
> 
> ...


I agree on that one..


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

ashu503 said:


> Just FYI to all
> 
> My application was received by them on 28-Nov-2014 and today, 24-Feb-2015, my credit card is charged


My first sets were received on 23/10/14, and Credit card was charged on 9-Jan (that means it took 78 days to open the packet 3 months ago)

Yours was on 28/11/14 and charged on 24-Feb (that is 88 days), i think my new sets of fingerprints may take 100 days to open


----------



## Heats81 (Jan 12, 2015)

podigeo said:


> My first sets were received on 23/10/14, and Credit card was charged on 9-Jan (that means it took 78 days to open the packet 3 months ago)
> 
> Yours was on 28/11/14 and charged on 24-Feb (that is 88 days), i think my new sets of fingerprints may take 100 days to open


there was a lady on another forum that had her prints rejected, She called them and spoke to them. Was told to send new prints in again but was somehow able to get them processed and completed in 2 weeks. 

have you called to see about this for your case?


----------



## Heats81 (Jan 12, 2015)

this is what she said... 

"Great update on this! After re-submitting my fingerprints to the FBI 2 weeks ago, I received my identity history summary back today! Phew. Right after I resent, I called the number that Heats had suggested and spoke to someone very nice and understanding who put a special request in so I wouldn't have to wait ANOTHER 4 months."


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

Were all in this together. Hang in there.. Anyway I submitted an identical FD258 to my state Bureau of investigation yesterday. If the prints are readable by them, I should get a result from them by next few days. Not to mention I can sleep much better for the next 2 months as well while waiting for my federal prints.


----------



## ashu503 (Oct 28, 2014)

And I called them an hour ago. I was told currently they are processing for 10th Nov. I requested her if my prints can be progressed earlier as these are my second set. She said that she will try but no promises. 
Another thing I noted, difference between record number for my request on 18 Aug and 28 Nov is around only 70k. I.e. ONLY 1k records a day.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

ashu503 said:


> And I called them an hour ago. I was told currently they are processing for 10th Nov. I requested her if my prints can be progressed earlier as these are my second set. She said that she will try but no promises.
> Another thing I noted, difference between record number for my request on 18 Aug and 28 Nov is around only 70k. I.e. ONLY 1k records a day.


How do you get a record number?


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

ashu503 said:


> And I called them an hour ago. I was told currently they are processing for 10th Nov. I requested her if my prints can be progressed earlier as these are my second set. She said that she will try but no promises.
> Another thing I noted, difference between record number for my request on 18 Aug and 28 Nov is around only 70k. I.e. ONLY 1k records a day.



Let's hope for the best about your's getting some priority, now that your application is registered in their record.

I was told on the phone that they receive almost 3000 applications per day and they try to clear that number in 1 day. But seems like 3000 is the max number they must have received and their average is just 1000 per day.


----------



## oskyimporto (May 1, 2013)

Hi all,
My application is supposed to be processed already (received november 7th / charged 3 weeks ago). 
Am I receiving any email or notification about that or I just have to wait for the outcome on my mail?

Thank you all!


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello guys. I just submit my fingerprints to fbi. May I know how to check the status of the application? Can we do it online or we have to call fbi or they will email us after they enter our info into their system? Thanks for your help.


----------



## moaustralia (Feb 25, 2015)

What does the clearance look like? Does it include the date when the fingerprints were taken or does it show a more recent date? The reason for asking is that you are required to land within 12 months from the expiration date of the PCC.


----------



## emerson131 (Jan 5, 2015)

Heats81 said:


> this is what she said...
> 
> "Great update on this! After re-submitting my fingerprints to the FBI 2 weeks ago, I received my identity history summary back today! Phew. Right after I resent, I called the number that Heats had suggested and spoke to someone very nice and understanding who put a special request in so I wouldn't have to wait ANOTHER 4 months."


Whats the Phone number she is talking about ? WOuld you be having it ?


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

Heats81 said:


> this is what she said...
> 
> "Great update on this! After re-submitting my fingerprints to the FBI 2 weeks ago, I received my identity history summary back today! Phew. Right after I resent, I called the number that Heats had suggested and spoke to someone very nice and understanding who put a special request in so I wouldn't have to wait ANOTHER 4 months."


I had called few times earlier this month, and talked to different agents, 1or 2 said it is possible, but most of them told that they don't prioritise . But the issue is they don't open the packet for almost first 12 weeks, and they says they can't see on the system, so not sure if we call how will they prioritise.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

emerson131 said:


> Whats the Phone number she is talking about ? WOuld you be having it ?


I think that is the FBI CJIS phone number 1-304-625-5590


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

moaustralia said:


> What does the clearance look like? Does it include the date when the fingerprints were taken or does it show a more recent date? The reason for asking is that you are required to land within 12 months from the expiration date of the PCC.


It shows the date the letter was issued... In my letter it is a stamp, and the ink was not enough so the stamp date is not clearly visible.. ,


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

jaykaka said:


> Hello guys. I just submit my fingerprints to fbi. May I know how to check the status of the application? Can we do it online or we have to call fbi or they will email us after they enter our info into their system? Thanks for your help.


E-mail is easier, they respond promptly within 24 - 48 hours.. You can also call them, but sometime there could be 3-5 mins wait


----------



## QuickPR (Jan 19, 2015)

I just called the and they are processing 12th Nov today. Mine was received on 10th Nov and the person who attended my call said that mine is already processed and ready to be shipped today


I have provided Canada address. Can anyone tell me how many days would it take for the post to reach Canada?


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

QuickPR said:


> I just called the and they are processing 12th Nov today. Mine was received on 10th Nov and the person who attended my call said that mine is already processed and ready to be shipped today
> 
> 
> I have provided Canada address. Can anyone tell me how many days would it take for the post to reach Canada?


Wow processing times seems to be getting faster and faster? Should be a few days, a week max


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

I expect the number of applications would drop in the months December and January due to holiday. Mail services also did not operate on holidays and weekends. Therefore it might get faster and faster to obtain the results. However I will try to ask the CO to waive fbi pcc for me if the CO asks for it as I was in the US for studying only.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

jaykaka said:


> I expect the number of applications would drop in the months December and January due to holiday. Mail services also did not operate on holidays and weekends. Therefore it might get faster and faster to obtain the results. However I will try to ask the CO to waive fbi pcc for me if the CO asks for it as I was in the US for studying only.


They won't wave


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> Wow processing times seems to be getting faster and faster? Should be a few days, a week max


Oh Dear
am sorry and I hear you!
I bet the current date for sorting/processing received mails is Dec 1st week(As of today-Dec 3rd received mails). Then they upload in the system and charge your money and after that it will take 4 weeks to receive it. so expect 14-16 weeks time frame for yours and if you live more than few months anywhere you need to produce PCC and I dont think CO will waive it off.

Customer Service Group 
Office Hours Monday-Friday 8:00am-8:00pm EST 
+1 304-625-5590 

VISA: 190 | Skills Assessment Submitted: Mar 23, 2014 | Skills Assessment Outcome: Jul 4, 2015 | IELTS: Nov 1, 2014 L8.5 R6.5 W6.5 S7 | USA PCC Submitted: Dec 5, 2014 | ACT SS: Jan27, 2015 | Date Visa lodged: Jan 30, 2015| Meds: Feb 3, 2015| India PCC: FEB 10, 2015| USA PCC Received::fingerscrossed: | VISA Grant::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Heats81 (Jan 12, 2015)

mine arrived in the mail yesterday. 16weeks 3 days. 
FBI got it on Nov3
opened and CC charges Jan 20
date on clearance is Feb 17
arrived in mail Feb 24

I am hearing form another forum that because of the back up they made a change a few weeks ago and will take from channelers. I hear there is a list of 3 approved for this. I don't know the names but you may want to check with your CO if this will work for your case.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

I spoke to an agent, she said since I am waiting from October 2014, they will process my second set of card on priority.


----------



## ashu503 (Oct 28, 2014)

ashu503 said:


> And I called them an hour ago. I was told currently they are processing for 10th Nov. I requested her if my prints can be progressed earlier as these are my second set. She said that she will try but no promises.
> Another thing I noted, difference between record number for my request on 18 Aug and 28 Nov is around only 70k. I.e. ONLY 1k records a day.


They helped me and processed my fingerprints and it was accepted this time. I came to know from them that it was processed yesterday. It will be shipped anytime now.



Quite relaxed now that my prints were OK this time.


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

podigeo said:


> I spoke to an agent, she said since I am waiting from October 2014, they will process my second set of card on priority.


Can you please give the number on which you spoke? I tried yesterday that i have second set of fingerprints and if anything could be done to expedite it, but they did not budge.


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

I would like to contact them through email. Could anyone please give me the email address? Thank you so much.


----------



## kamal248 (Feb 27, 2015)

HI,

I'm new to this forum. Had a quick question on USA PCC. I have applied for USA PCC on Jan 24th via Fedex. The fedex delivery status claims it as delivered on Jan 28th but I have not received any kind of acknowledgement from FBI. Do we get any such kind of communications from them? I understand that it would take 14-16 weeks for it to be processed but atleast is there any way to check the status?


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

jaykaka said:


> I would like to contact them through email. Could anyone please give me the email address? Thank you so much.


The email address is [email protected]

I did try through email as well, but no luck


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks m_d, but did they reply you at all?


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

jaykaka said:


> Thanks m_d, but did they reply you at all?


Yes they did reply, but did not agree to expedite my application.


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello guys,

I have an important question. Your experience would be highly appreciated. I got an invite to lodge a visa application before my significant birthday (significant birthday means I would be losing points due to my age passing to an older range). I did lodge a visa application before my significant birthday and now waiting for CO.

Unfortunately due to the delay of FBI PCC (16 weeks), I might not be able to complete all the documents of the visa application by my significant birthday. 

Assume that the PCC comes after my significant birthday. Would it jeopardize my visa application? I guess my EOI point after my significant birthday will be reduced by 5 points but the overall points still are over 60. Please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## Siriish (Jul 10, 2014)

jaykaka said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have an important question. Your experience would be highly appreciated. I got an invite to lodge a visa application before my significant birthday (significant birthday means I would be losing points due to my age passing to an older range). I did lodge a visa application before my significant birthday and now waiting for CO.
> 
> ...


You got an invite, right.. so don't worry about the points anymore.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

jaykaka said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have an important question. Your experience would be highly appreciated. I got an invite to lodge a visa application before my significant birthday (significant birthday means I would be losing points due to my age passing to an older range). I did lodge a visa application before my significant birthday and now waiting for CO.
> 
> ...


Wishing you happy birthday in advance.. Nothing to worry mate..


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you guys. I feel released now.


----------



## emerson131 (Jan 5, 2015)

Looks like we can expect applications from Nov 13-17 to be processed this week eh


----------



## apatel5917 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi All,

Wanted to let everyone know that called in this morning (Monday March 2nd) and was told that they are processing applications received on Nov18/2014.

Regards,


----------



## emerson131 (Jan 5, 2015)

WWow.thats a leap


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

I also want to talk .can anybody give me contact no and email? what time is suitable in india to contact with them?


----------



## adib4u2000 (Jan 13, 2010)

ashu503 said:


> They helped me and processed my fingerprints and it was accepted this time. I came to know from them that it was processed yesterday. It will be shipped anytime now.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite relaxed now that my prints were OK this time.



Hey... Can you help me to understand when to apply for PCC.
Right now I submitted my EOI for NSW State Sponsorship and waiting for Invitation to apply for State Nomination.

Also when should i pay Money (Just to make sure that I can save that huge amount if everything goes right).

Thanks a lot Dudes in advance.


----------



## apatel5917 (Nov 4, 2014)

JLPP said:


> I also want to talk .can anybody give me contact no and email? what time is suitable in india to contact with them?


Hi , 

I call them at this number : 304-625-5590 and i always talk to someone within seconds of calling them.

I generally call in the morning which would be around 9 pm (Indian time) . 

Regards,


----------



## QuickPR (Jan 19, 2015)

I called FBI yesterday and my PCC is on its way  waiting for it to reach my friend in Canada

I will be uploading the same on DIBP as soon as I get it since it was requested by the case officer. Can anyone help me understand that how many days does it take from that date I upload the document till the final grant. (This was the only certificate that was pending since last December for me, rest everything is in place). Also once I upload should I call the Adelaide Team 4 or just wait for reply?


----------



## emerson131 (Jan 5, 2015)

QuickPR said:


> I called FBI yesterday and my PCC is on its way  waiting for it to reach my friend in Canada
> 
> I will be uploading the same on DIBP as soon as I get it since it was requested by the case officer. Can anyone help me understand that how many days does it take from that date I upload the document till the final grant. (This was the only certificate that was pending since last December for me, rest everything is in place). Also once I upload should I call the Adelaide Team 4 or just wait for reply?


I know a couple of friends who got the grant as soon as they uploaded the docs 

When was the date of receipt of your application at FBI


----------



## QuickPR (Jan 19, 2015)

emerson131 said:


> I know a couple of friends who got the grant as soon as they uploaded the docs
> 
> When was the date of receipt of your application at FBI


They received my application on 10th Nov and CC charged on 5th Jan


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

Finally, By God's grace, I got the grant.... It was over 1 year wait...

_And we know that to them that love God all things work together for good - Romans 8:28_


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

QuickPR said:


> They received my application on 10th Nov and CC charged on 5th Jan


CC charged within 2 mos..that is quick! gives me some hope..


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

Congratulations podigeo,!!


----------



## oskyimporto (May 1, 2013)

Just called
My fingerprints were not good but my wife's were ok. I need to apply again.
They have sent the mail yesterday so I guess is going to take a while to arrive to australia.

I also asked about what packages they are opening now and he said December 15th.

4 to 5 more months for me! How sad!


----------



## emerson131 (Jan 5, 2015)

Just called the Fbi center. Mine was also processed and should have been mailed out yesterday. My document reached there on 17 Nov. Looks like they are speeding up. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Points : 70 | EOI Lodged : 20 Jun 2014 | Invitation : 23 Jun 2014 | Visa Lodged : 06 July 2014

Visa taken off hold post arrival of New born

PCC India for myself : 29 Nov 2014 | FBI Clearance for Spouse : 17 Nov 2014 | CC Charged - 10-Feb-2015 | PCC India for wife : 29 Jan 2015 | Passport for Baby : 29 Jan 2015 - Received on 3 Feb 2015 | Updation of change in circumstances to 1022 : 5-Feb-2015 | Changes added to Application: 9 - Feb -2015


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

I just happen to see from the immiaccount that one has to submit a PCC even for a country where he/she stays more than 90 days. 

I recall that from DIBP website, it reads that PCC is needed for countries where applicants have stayed for more than 12 months in the past 10 years before the date of lodging a visa application.

Can anyone please verify? Thank you.


----------



## apatel5917 (Nov 4, 2014)

kakkar.abhi said:


> My fingerprinting card reached fbi on 16th dec, today credit card got swiped on 5th march. Pls estimates timelines accordingly. I think it would take 5-7 more days to receive actual report at my friends address in usa.


Hi,

Processing time is 4-5 weeks after credit card charge. 

Regards,


----------



## smileanddream2015 (Feb 17, 2015)

I am an Indian, presently in US. I went through channelers ( 3rd party FBI agents) for fingerprinting, got my FBI clearance in email in the evening. I will get a hard copy in 3 to 4 days. It is a simple and fast process but the only condition is that you need SSN.


----------



## oskyimporto (May 1, 2013)

smileanddream2015 said:


> I am an Indian, presently in US. I went through channelers ( 3rd party FBI agents) for fingerprinting, got my FBI clearance in email in the evening. I will get a hard copy in 3 to 4 days. It is a simple and fast process but the only condition is that you need SSN.


Let us know if they accept that as proof of Identity here in Australia . I understood that channelers are only valid for US Citizens regardless of the SSN.
I could do that as well. I still have an SSN and have a lot of friends in US.

Thank you!


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

Why is procedures for PCC through channellers give more informatiin


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

Why everyone not going through channeller


----------



## apatel5917 (Nov 4, 2014)

kakkar.abhi said:


> if u have ssn and you are out of usa then in my opinion u cant use channelers.




hi,

Only US Green Card holders and Citizens can use the channellers .

Please see and read the link:

Additional information

US citizens and permanent residents: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI or an approved channeller and a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months for the last 12 months.

US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months.

United States of America


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

smileanddream2015 said:


> I am an Indian, presently in US. I went through channelers ( 3rd party FBI agents) for fingerprinting, got my FBI clearance in email in the evening. I will get a hard copy in 3 to 4 days. It is a simple and fast process but the only condition is that you need SSN.


FBI website clearly says one must be US citizen or green card holder, and physically present in USA to use channellers. Just having SSN doesn't help.


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

For Non US Citizens and non GC holders (someone who was on H1B), isn't FBI clearance okay for Australian PR? Do we need to get State clearance as well?

People who have obtained US PCC and got grants, please clarify


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

*Need Help!!!*

I had applied for Identity Summary Check in the month of September 2014 and have not received my Response yet.

My packet was received on 30th September 2014 and the finger prints were processed (not rejected) and the Response was sent out to my India address sometime around 20th January, 2015. 
These did not reach me and on 18th February (as per FBI rules a person has to wait for 4 weeks before they resend the Response) I requested for a change of address (to a friend of mine in US) and requested the Response to be resent.

I have been calling up FBI every week since then and keep getting the response that my request is being processed and will be mailed out.

Have not yet received the Response and it has been almost 23 weeks now.
I have spoken to almost everyone in the CJIS call centre (Leroy, Kim, Sonya, et al) and they are of no help. Have explained my situation, but they still are helpless to help me!!!
Did anyone face a similar situation.
What do I do now?


----------



## apatel5917 (Nov 4, 2014)

Like to let everyone know who are waiting for their FBI response . I called on Mar/6/2015 regarding the status of my prints which where submitted on Nov/25/2014.

As per them they were processed today and will be mailed out Mar/9/2015.

Regards,


----------



## kakkar.abhi (Dec 15, 2014)

Dear apatel, can u pls confirm when was cc charged. Accordingly i ll estimate my pcc delivery date.


----------



## apatel5917 (Nov 4, 2014)

kakkar.abhi said:


> Dear apatel, can u pls confirm when was cc charged. Accordingly i ll estimate my pcc delivery date.



Hi Abhi,

CC was charged on Feb/18/2015 after which i had called and they mentioned that it may be 3 - 4 weeks .

Regards,
Ajay


----------



## smileanddream2015 (Feb 17, 2015)

podigeo said:


> FBI website clearly says one must be US citizen or green card holder, and physically present in USA to use channellers. Just having SSN doesn't help.


I had the same doubt however I found out more about it and I have already received a clearance from FBI. I am on H1 in USA and I did go through channeler. I am stating this from my own experience.


----------



## smileanddream2015 (Feb 17, 2015)

oskyimporto said:


> Let us know if they accept that as proof of Identity here in Australia . I understood that channelers are only valid for US Citizens regardless of the SSN.
> I could do that as well. I still have an SSN and have a lot of friends in US.
> 
> Thank you!


I do not see any problem with the acceptance of the FBI Clearance. The report is directly from FBI and does not mention any channeler details.


----------



## smileanddream2015 (Feb 17, 2015)

oskyimporto said:


> Let us know if they accept that as proof of Identity here in Australia . I understood that channelers are only valid for US Citizens regardless of the SSN.
> I could do that as well. I still have an SSN and have a lot of friends in US.
> 
> Thank you!


As I mentioned you need to be present in US for finger printing.


----------



## ashu503 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi,

I got scanned copy of PCC from my cousin in states. Does it need to be certified before I upload?


----------



## emerson131 (Jan 5, 2015)

Finally got the fbi clearance at my friend's place today. My doc was recieved on the 17th of Nov. So from then it took 14 weeks and a couple more days..

WIll be uploading this final piece of documentation tomorrow..FINALLY !!!!!!!!!!!!!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Points : 70 | EOI Lodged : 20 Jun 2014 | Invitation : 23 Jun 2014 | Visa Lodged : 06 July 2014

Visa taken off hold post arrival of New born

PCC India for myself : 29 Nov 2014 | PCC India for wife : 29 Jan 2015 | Passport for Baby : 29 Jan 2015 - Received on 3 Feb 2015 | Updation of change in circumstances to 1022 : 5-Feb-2015 | Changes added to Application: 9 - Feb -2015 
FBI Clearance for Spouse : 17 Nov 2014 | CC Charged - 10-Feb-2015 | FBI Clearance recieved : 8-Mar-2015


----------



## emerson131 (Jan 5, 2015)

ashu503 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got scanned copy of PCC from my cousin in states. Does it need to be certified before I upload?


unless its a photocopy, you can just scan and upload the orignal doc


----------



## ashu503 (Oct 28, 2014)

It is a black and white from FBI only


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

ashu503 said:


> It is a black and white from FBI only


so since its black and white do we need to get it certified in that case?


----------



## nidhiphysio (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Could anyone tell me which date package are they opening..?? Mine was received by them on 22nd december...!!! Thanks in advance


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

Which date packet is processing now


----------



## kakkar.abhi (Dec 15, 2014)

My request was received on 16th dec. On 5th march credit card was charged.


----------



## ashu503 (Oct 28, 2014)

At Last ..
got 189 visa today


----------



## kakkar.abhi (Dec 15, 2014)

Congratulationssss
Every such announcement bring smile on the face because we all know how much hard work this entire process involves....

Enjoyyyy 

Invitation 28th nov
189 applied 7th jan
CO sent doc list 5th march


----------



## India2Australia (Jul 30, 2013)

Got FBI response for my application dated 17th Nov. 
Fingerprints rejected. Have to initiate the process once again


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

India2Australia said:


> Got FBI response for my application dated 17th Nov.
> Fingerprints rejected. Have to initiate the process once again


Too bad..sorry to hear that. Did you do it yourself or had got it done thru a specialist?


----------



## India2Australia (Jul 30, 2013)

jango28 said:


> Too bad..sorry to hear that. Did you do it yourself or had got it done thru a specialist?


Through local enforcement.


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

Name and where from which city?


----------



## kakkar.abhi (Dec 15, 2014)

India2Australia said:


> Got FBI response for my application dated 17th Nov.
> Fingerprints rejected. Have to initiate the process once again


So sad 
Heart breaking after such a long wait....

Invitation 28th nov
189 applied 7th jan
CO sent doc list 5th march


----------



## sri12 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello All,

Can someone please confirm if a debit card can be used instead of a credit card for the FBI payment?

Thanks,


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

sri12 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can someone please confirm if a debit card can be used instead of a credit card for the FBI payment?
> 
> Thanks,


I would say 'Yes', if it has Visa/Mastercard. But don't take my word for it.

Do an online transaction of small amount. 
I would recommend a small donation to wikipedia, using your debit card.

It will ask the same details that are there in your FBI PCC credit card form.

If the transaction is a success, you have your answer.


----------



## sri12 (Mar 3, 2015)

raylangivens said:


> I would say 'Yes', if it has Visa/Mastercard. But don't take my word for it.
> 
> Do an online transaction of small amount.
> I would recommend a small donation to wikipedia, using your debit card.
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply. appreciate it!

Usually all online transactions require the CVV code, but the fbi payment form doesn't have it. Hence wondering if they charge in any other way and credit/debit cards make any difference..

P.S. I already made a donation to wikipedia for this year


----------



## Sri9 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi,

Received my FBI PCC Successfully  today by mail after almost 3.5 months wait :juggle:. Waiting for the Golden words and the Grant....:fingerscrossed:

Cheers,
Sri


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

Your fingerprint delivery date pls and credit card charge date?


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

USA PCC applied date: Dec 5th 2014
Credit Card charge date: Feb 27th 2014 (12 weeks)
USA PCC approval date: ??? (currently in 14th week)
USA PCC received date: ???







VISA: 190 | Skills Assessment Submitted: Mar 23, 2014 | Skills Assessment Outcome: Jul 4, 2015 | IELTS: Nov 1, 2014 L8.5 R6.5 W6.5 S7 | USA PCC Submitted: Dec 5, 2014 | ACT SS: Jan27, 2015 | Date Visa lodged: Jan 30, 2015| Meds: Feb 3, 2015| India PCC: FEB 10, 2015| USA PCC Received: | VISA Grant:


----------



## India2Australia (Jul 30, 2013)

JLPP said:


> Name and where from which city?


Local police station in my locality in Mumbai.

Are you aware of any authorized agencies in Mumbai or Pune where I can get my fingerprints taken?

Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## kakkar.abhi (Dec 15, 2014)

I have used services of j k consultancy in chandigarh. They charged 4000 INR for fingerprinting. I am yet to get a response from fbi so cant comment on j k fingerprint quality. They have their trained people for this purpose in all the major indian cities.

Invitation 28th nov
189 applied 7th jan
CO sent doc list 5th march


----------



## India2Australia (Jul 30, 2013)

kakkar.abhi said:


> I have used services of j k consultancy in chandigarh. They charged 4000 INR for fingerprinting. I am yet to get a response from fbi so cant comment on j k fingerprint quality. They have their trained people for this purpose in all the major indian cities.
> 
> Invitation 28th nov
> 189 applied 7th jan
> CO sent doc list 5th march


I found this link from google. Not sure if this is authentic. They charge only 500 rupees.
http://photos.state.gov/libraries/mumbai/559154/fernandessb/Fingerprint Bureau.pdf


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

You can try the link below.
Fingerprinting Expert India, FBI USA, RCMP Canada, Visa, Police, Clearance, Immigration, PCC, FD 258 Card, Services, Maharashtra, Mumbai, Pune, Nagpur

They charge around 5000 and provide two copies of your fingerprints. I got mine done in Pune.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

Just called, processing Dec 1,oprning 20th


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Called customer service (FBI) in the night ;they are processing fingerprints received on DEC 2nd. 
You can count your timelines now.

There are two dates 
one is credit card charge date : Feb 27th 2015 ( mine applied on Dec 5th 2014)
Second is fingerprints processing date: Tentative date : March 16th 2015 for my request


USA PCC applied date: Dec 5th 2014
Credit Card charge date: Feb 27th 2014 (12 weeks)
USA PCC approval date: ??? (currently in 14th week)
USA PCC received date: ???




VISA: 190 | Skills Assessment Submitted: Mar 23, 2014 | Skills Assessment Outcome: Jul 4, 2015 | IELTS: Nov 1, 2014 L8.5 R6.5 W6.5 S7 | USA PCC Submitted: Dec 5, 2014 | ACT SS: Jan27, 2015 | Date Visa lodged: Jan 30, 2015| Meds: Feb 3, 2015| India PCC: FEB 10, 2015| USA PCC Received: | VISA Grant:


----------



## Sullivans (Mar 13, 2015)

India2Australia said:


> Got FBI response for my application dated 17th Nov.
> Fingerprints rejected. Have to initiate the process once again



Could you let me know whether you sent multiple FBI cards in your application or just 1?


----------



## AusAusAus (Mar 13, 2015)

FBI form fd-258 is printed on plain office A4 paper. is it acceptable, please reply? :fingerscrossed:

Thank you


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes acceptable or try to get it on executive bond paper which has thickness. If you already did ;don't worry


----------



## kakkar.abhi (Dec 15, 2014)

Paper size or type doesnt matter, only thing is that fingerprints should be properly taken and must be clear. Better to take help from fingerprint technicians... It would be very hurting if you take it youself and those are rejected by fbi after 3 months waiting time...


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

And don't just send one; send 5-6 copies/ prints and if one isn't good they will pick good ones. I tried it like that. From this forum I came to know that your prints should be normal to dark but no light prints.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

skarri1 said:


> And don't just send one; send 5-6 copies/ prints and if one isn't good they will pick good ones. I tried it like that. From this forum I came to know that your prints should be normal to dark but no light prints.


The fbi themselves told me there's no point sending so many. They only gonna pick one and if it doesn't work that is it. I doubt they have all the time in the world to keep running people's prints multiple times with the workload they have now.


----------



## raylangivens (Jan 31, 2014)

cantthinkofone said:


> The fbi themselves told me there's no point sending so many. They only gonna pick one and if it doesn't work that is it. I doubt they have all the time in the world to keep running people's prints multiple times with the workload they have now.


That is strange, because the FBI CJIS personnel told me to send multiple copies when my first set of prints were rejected.

Think of it this way - you are the personnel who is processing the prints. There are 3 prints sent by the applicant. You process one copy and it fails. You know very well that it is taking more than 3 months of processing time and if you simply ignore the other 2 prints, then this applicant will have to wait another 4 months.

I am willing to bet that you will try and process the other 2 prints. Not only will that save the applicant 4 months, *but that also means the same applicant will not send another application and the FBI not have to go through the entire process of recording, logging and processing an extra application* (the whole process takes much longer than just scanning a couple of additional fingerprints).


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Dear Ray,
When did they reject your first prints? did they reject it at the time of Credit card charge or at the time of processing date? Can you please recollect and share your experience
Thanks


----------



## apatel5917 (Nov 4, 2014)

*PCC Received.*

Hi All,

We received our US PCC from the FBI on Friday Mar/13/2015 . Our application was received on Nov/25/2014 and Credit Card Charged in Feb. It took between 3-4 weeks after credit card got charged.

Hope the information may help other people what to expect.

Regards,


----------



## kakkar.abhi (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this...


----------



## oskyimporto (May 1, 2013)

Opening december 30 packages today


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

oskyimporto said:


> Opening december 30 packages today


How come my Dec 26 hasn't been charged argh.....


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Good news to share!
My finger prints has been processed and ready to be mailed out. 
I wish everyone all the very best 


USA PCC applied date: Dec 5th 2014
Credit Card charge date: Feb 27th 2015 (12 weeks)
USA PCC approval date: March 16th 2015 (15 week)
USA PCC received date: tentative Date March 20, 2015







VISA: 190 | Skills Assessment Submitted: Mar 23, 2014 | Skills Assessment Outcome: Jul 4, 2015 | IELTS: Nov 1, 2014 L8.5 R6.5 W6.5 S7 | USA PCC Submitted: Dec 5, 2014 | ACT SS: Jan27, 2015 | Date Visa lodged: Jan 30, 2015| Meds: Feb 3, 2015| India PCC: FEB 10, 2015| USA PCC Received: | VISA Grant:


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

credit card charged today now how much time need to wait? document reached on 31 st DEC.


----------



## nidhiphysio (Mar 4, 2015)

Hello everyone

Need some expert advice. I have submitted my US police check on 23rd Dec. it is under process right now. After submitting I learned that there are chances of fingerprints getting rejected. I was worried and so I sent another application on 18th Feb 2015 as a back up. Now my question is can they use the second set finger prints if the first one gets rejected...??? Or if not can they process the second application bit faster considering its my second application...?? Very anxious and tensed...!! Need help...!!! Huh...!!! Thanks in advance.


----------



## nidhiphysio (Mar 4, 2015)

JLPP said:


> credit card charged today now how much time need to wait? document reached on 31 st DEC.




They told me it usually takes 3-4 weeks after CC charge.


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

nidhiphysio said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Need some expert advice. I have submitted my US police check on 23rd Dec. it is under process right now. After submitting I learned that there are chances of fingerprints getting rejected. I was worried and so I sent another application on 18th Feb 2015 as a back up. Now my question is can they use the second set finger prints if the first one gets rejected...??? Or if not can they process the second application bit faster considering its my second application...?? Very anxious and tensed...!! Need help...!!! Huh...!!! Thanks in advance.


Hopefully they will accept your first set of fingerprints :fingerscrossed:. based on my experience they cannot expedite the process (confirmed by FBI CJIS). they go by date( package recieved date, creditcard charge date, processing, mail date). If your prints are light probably yes machine cannot read it so they reject but they have manual override too(its your luck). Did you send multiple copies?. Good thing is you have a second set follow up obviously saves time. Dont worry your fingerprints will be okay!


----------



## nidhiphysio (Mar 4, 2015)

skarri1 said:


> Hopefully they will accept your first set of fingerprints :fingerscrossed:. based on my experience they cannot expedite the process (confirmed by FBI CJIS). they go by date( package recieved date, creditcard charge date, processing, mail date). If your prints are light probably yes machine cannot read it so they reject but they have manual override too(its your luck). Did you send multiple copies?. Good thing is you have a second set follow up obviously saves time. Dont worry your fingerprints will be okay!


Thanks for the support skarri. No I have only submitted one set. As I had no idea about the rejections. But after joining this forum and learning others experiences I am getting worried. It is just waste of time for both parties. I am pretty sure they were not light. Hopefully all goes well. Fingers crossed. Thanks anyway..!!!


----------



## amitkal (Jan 27, 2015)

Can someone tell me the exact process of getting PCC in USA? What i found out is this,

To apply for your Certificate do the following:


1. Print three copies of the form at the link below:

http://www.ctc.ca.gov/credenti…

2. Take these to a location offering Live Scan
electronic fingerprint services:

see link below for locations:

http://ag.ca.gov/fingerprints/…

3. You will be required to pay a processing fee to the Live Scan
operator for your prints to be scanned. Retain a copy of the Live Scan form for your records.

4. Then go to this link:

http://ctc.ca.gov/credentials/…

and complete the Direct Web Application

5. Submit via credit card a fee of $37.50.
You will then receive an email will be sent containing a confirmation number.

But i went for fingerprint scan today and they charged me for DOJ (department of justice) and Fingerprint scan. And they told me that you should get your clearance certificate in 3-4 weeks time.

Is this correct? Do i need to get FBI clearance as well ?


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

which date application in progress


----------



## skarri1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Finally!!!!!! Finally !!!!!
Got my FBI PCC. I didn't receive fingerprints with a stamp "No criminal record" just a letter stating that "A SEARCH OF THE FINGERPRINTS PROVIDED BY THIS IIIDIVIDUAL HAS REVEALED NO PRIOR
ARREST DATA AT THE FBI. THTS DOES NOT PRECLUDE FURTHER CRIMINAL HISTORY AT THE STATE OR LOCAL LEVEL."
I am lil worried with last line or this is it. please advise!


I wish everyone all the very best 


USA PCC applied date: Dec 5th 2014
Credit Card charge date: Feb 27th 2015 (12 weeks)
USA PCC approval date: March 12th 2015 (15 week)
USA PCC received date: March 24, 2015 (16th week)







VISA: 190 | Skills Assessment Submitted: Mar 23, 2014 | Skills Assessment Outcome: Jul 4, 2015 | IELTS: Nov 1, 2014 L8.5 R6.5 W6.5 S7 | USA PCC Submitted: Dec 5, 2014 | ACT SS: Jan27, 2015 | Date Visa lodged: Jan 30, 2015| Meds: Feb 3, 2015| India PCC: FEB 10, 2015| USA PCC Received: 24-03-2015| VISA Grant:::fingerscrossed::


----------



## India2Australia (Jul 30, 2013)

Folks,

I am in Lucknow right now. Can anyone suggest where I can get my fingerprints taken?

Thanks.


----------



## Vkmr (Mar 25, 2015)

smileanddream2015 said:


> I do not see any problem with the acceptance of the FBI Clearance. The report is directly from FBI and does not mention any channeler details.


This is wonderful. I am in the same situation and would appreciate if you could let me which channeler you used, and how to go about it.

I have recently applied for FBI clearance but due to some circumstances can't afford to wait for 14-16 weeks.

Thanks


----------



## gourav25 (Nov 13, 2014)

Just called FBI...

Application received : 16th Dec

CC Charged: 10th March

Reports Dispatched : 25th March

Reports Received: Awaited..Sent to Canadian Address :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

"Identity History Summary is approximately 12-14 weeks. Allow additional time for mail delivery. "
It is getting about 2 weeks faster than before. Not sure which dates they are opening and processing the packages now.


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

any update? which date application is process now


----------



## nidhiphysio (Mar 4, 2015)

Just called yest...!!! 16th Jan ...!!!!


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

Packet open date or processing date?


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

Mean 16 thJan or 16 the dec?


----------



## nidhiphysio (Mar 4, 2015)

16th Jan processing date..!!! Not sure about opening packets...!!! May be last week of january....!!


----------



## svscdr (Sep 23, 2014)

nidhiphysio said:


> Just called yest...!!! 16th Jan ...!!!!


This is incorrect! I just called the FBI. They are currently processing Dec 30.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

*The wait finally ends!*

I received my FBI PCC on 16th March and subsequently the Grant.
Timelines are mentioned below:

Packet received by FBI - 30th September, 2014
CC charged - 6th November, 2014
Response mailed (To my India address) - on or before 19th January, 2015 (this mail never reached me)
Requested the Response to be resend (To an address in US) – 20th February, 2015
Response mail received – 16th March, 2015

*Lesson Learned*: If possible have the Response sent to an address in the US.


----------



## India2Australia (Jul 30, 2013)

Expecting189 said:


> You can try the link below.
> Fingerprinting Expert India, FBI USA, RCMP Canada, Visa, Police, Clearance, Immigration, PCC, FD 258 Card, Services, Maharashtra, Mumbai, Pune, Nagpur
> 
> They charge around 5000 and provide two copies of your fingerprints. I got mine done in Pune.


Hi, 
Would have their contact number? I tried contacting on the numbers available on their site but no response and cellphone is switched off.

Thanks


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

Just talked to FBI CJIS, they are opening the packets of 20th Jan...and processing 16th Jan...


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

jango28 said:


> Just talked to FBI CJIS, they are opening the packets of 20th Jan...and processing 16th Jan...


well, I got a different date. I was told that they are currently processing requests received on 30th Dec. My application was received by them on 8th Jan, but still it has not been processed. I was advised that it would be done by end of next week.


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello. Your CC has been charged? Did they inform u via email after charging your CC?


----------



## kakkar.abhi (Dec 15, 2014)

they dont inform on email. you need to check your credit card statement to know when amount was deducted.


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks kakkar.


----------



## go-live (Dec 20, 2014)

[B said:


> Lesson Learned[/B]: If possible have the Response sent to an address in the US.


Even an address in US is no guarantee. My wife's application was received at FBI Office on 15th Dec 2014 and according to their records they had dispatched the report on March 20th 2015, but it has not yet been received (at a US address, the same address on which I had previously received my own report).
So even though more than 110 days have passed, all we can do is wait, since they are not ready to re-send it before April 10th.


----------



## go-live (Dec 20, 2014)

gourav25 said:


> Just called FBI...
> 
> Reports Received: Awaited..Sent to Canadian Address :fingerscrossed:


gourav25,

Did you receive the reports at the Canadian Address? We have not yet received the report dispatched on March 20th to a US address, hence curious to know about your case.


----------



## go-live (Dec 20, 2014)

smileanddream2015 said:


> I do not see any problem with the acceptance of the FBI Clearance. The report is directly from FBI and does not mention any channeler details.


smileanddream2015,
Which channeler did you use? Is the report printed on a security paper which has Department of Justice & FBI watermark? Was it accepted by the CO?
I think we won't know yet, as you have not yet been assigned a CO.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

India2Australia said:


> Hi,
> Would have their contact number? I tried contacting on the numbers available on their site but no response and cellphone is switched off.
> 
> Thanks


Hey,

Its strange, I had contacted using the ones on their site, but you are right no one is responding on those numbers now. Just last month a friend of mine had availed their service. Will let you know if I get to hear from him.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

go-live said:


> Even an address in US is no guarantee.


Definitely not a guarantee but surely has a much higher chance of reaching an US address, which is the exact reason you would find most people providing one for the PCC to be delivered at.
I know how sickening the wait can be, hope you get yours soon.


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

m_d_p29 said:


> well, I got a different date. I was told that they are currently processing requests received on 30th Dec. My application was received by them on 8th Jan, but still it has not been processed. I was advised that it would be done by end of next week.


Mine was received on Jan 20th and she checked in the system and it was entered..


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

Anyone submitted address change request thru email?

I sent mine and received the standard "Thanks for your query....14-16 weeks wait.....requests cannot be expedited......" response.

Do they not send any acknowledgement of the request? How do I ensure my address change has been processed? Anyone been thru this?


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

I called FBI Cust care and they said my papers have dispatched on 29th March, Friday. As there is no tracking with USPC first class mail service, how do we know that when the docs will be delivered at my home in India? Do we have any tracking for this as I don't have any idea what to do now? Usually how long does it take to deliver at Indian address?


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

JLPP said:


> I called FBI Cust care and they said my papers have dispatched on 29th March, Friday. As there is no tracking with USPC first class mail service, how do we know that when the docs will be delivered at my home in India? Do we have any tracking for this as I don't have any idea what to do now? Usually how long does it take to deliver at Indian address?


It depends on where in India you are located. I have heard that it takes around 10 to 12 days to reach any of the major cities in India. Reach out to your post office and let them know in advance that you are waiting for a mail which is very important to you. Unfortunately there is no way to track the first class USPS mails. Wish you all the best.


----------



## Spartakus (Apr 1, 2015)

JLPP said:


> I called FBI Cust care and they said my papers have dispatched on 29th March, Friday. As there is no tracking with USPC first class mail service, how do we know that when the docs will be delivered at my home in India? Do we have any tracking for this as I don't have any idea what to do now? Usually how long does it take to deliver at Indian address?


I am in the same boat. My results were dispatched on 27th Mar and I am still waiting for the mail in India. Need to respond to CO by seeking extension by end of next week.

Can anybody let me know when and how can I ask FBI to resend my results to US address ?


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes my docs have also dispatched on Friday, 27th March. Let us hope and wait for the best! I am in Pune. Where you want your papers delivered in India? Please let me know once you got your papers delivered.


----------



## Spartakus (Apr 1, 2015)

JLPP said:


> Yes my docs have also dispatched on Friday, 27th March. Let us hope and wait for the best! I am in Pune. Where you want your papers delivered in India? Please let me know once you got your papers delivered.


Chennai. I will keep you updated. I am also planning for a backup option of re-sending it to a local address in USA (once I figure out when and how to get this done).


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

Spartakus said:


> I am in the same boat. My results were dispatched on 27th Mar and I am still waiting for the mail in India. Need to respond to CO by seeking extension by end of next week.
> 
> Can anybody let me know when and how can I ask FBI to resend my results to US address ?


You have to fill up the Address Change Request Form (http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks/address-verification)
Then sign and Fax or scan and email the form.
I had emailed them the signed scanned copy and called up their customer care to confirm that they had received it.

Read Question 12. on the Identity History Summary Check, FAQ page. 
FBI â€” Frequently Asked Questions

FBI does not resend the response until 28 days have passed since they mailed out the first one.

Email to [email protected]
Fax to (304) 625-9792


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

jango28 said:


> Anyone submitted address change request thru email?
> 
> I sent mine and received the standard "Thanks for your query....14-16 weeks wait.....requests cannot be expedited......" response.
> 
> Do they not send any acknowledgement of the request? How do I ensure my address change has been processed? Anyone been thru this?


They normally do not send an acknowledgement.
I had emailed them the signed and scanned copy and then called up their customer service and confirmed it with them.
Do you know if your fingerprints are currently being processed?


----------



## adib4u2000 (Jan 13, 2010)

kakkar.abhi said:


> hi.
> my pcc request reached fbi on 16th dec.
> today 31st march fbi result reached at my friend's address in usa. and yahooo i had clean record in USA.
> 
> all d best guys


Hi Abhi,
Can you tell me when PCC starts ? I submitted Proofs for NSW SS waiting for 12 weeks for response ? Meanwhile can i start PCC as i need to get it from USA.

Can you tell me if i can apply it now so that i can save some time? And also let me know the process in detail please.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

adib4u2000 said:


> Hi Abhi,
> Can you tell me when PCC starts ? I submitted Proofs for NSW SS waiting for 12 weeks for response ? Meanwhile can i start PCC as i need to get it from USA.
> 
> Can you tell me if i can apply it now so that i can save some time? And also let me know the process in detail please.


You can start processing your US PCC.
You will have to request for an FBI Identity History Summary Check by mailing them few documents.
1. Your fingerprints taken on a standard form FD-249 / FD-258 (You can take professional help to record the prints or do it yourself if your are confident they will not get rejected)
2. You have to fill out the Application Information Form
3. You will have to pay $18 for each person whose prints need to be processed. If you choose to pay by credit card then you will have to fill and mail the Credit Card Payment Form.
4. You need to mail these documents to:
FBI CJIS Division – Summary Request
1000 Custer Hollow Road
Clarksburg, WV 26306

According to the FBI website, they currently take 12 to 14 weeks to process a request, So the sooner you send it the better.

You can find further information at
FBI â€” Identity History Summary Checks
FBI â€” Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

Expecting189 said:


> They normally do not send an acknowledgement.
> I had emailed them the signed and scanned copy and then called up their customer service and confirmed it with them.
> Do you know if your fingerprints are currently being processed?


Thanks....I had called them last week and she was able to see mine and my wife's info in the system. That time she said they are processing 16th Jan. My credit card hasn't been charged yet to I'm assuming they haven't started processing..I'll call them in another 2wks to check.


----------



## adib4u2000 (Jan 13, 2010)

Expecting189 said:


> You can start processing your US PCC.
> You will have to request for an FBI Identity History Summary Check by mailing them few documents.
> 1. Your fingerprints taken on a standard form FD-249 / FD-258 (You can take professional help to record the prints or do it yourself if your are confident they will not get rejected)
> 2. You have to fill out the Application Information Form
> ...


Thanks a ton for your quick response.
I will start this asap.


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

Waiting game is not fun at all. Any friends know what processing date is now?


----------



## vampireii (Jul 29, 2014)

Update for all the people anxiously waiting

Packet received by FBI- Jan 26, 2015
CC Charged- April 08, 2015


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

jaykaka said:


> Waiting game is not fun at all. Any friends know what processing date is now?


Hi 
Current processing date is 8 jan. Yesterday I called fbi. Unfortunately, My wife's fingerprints were rejected for second time. Not sure what to do next. Anyone gone through this?


----------



## Spartakus (Apr 1, 2015)

13 days since the results were dispatched by FBI. I am still waiting for the letters in India. The wait is killing.


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

how do u know that its rejected? they inform on call or got letter


----------



## kamave (Nov 9, 2014)

Package reached on 21-Jan, finally FBI placed the charges on credit card today, hopefully will get by end of this month. Good luck everyone!


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

JLPP said:


> how do u know that its rejected? they inform on call or got letter


I had called them on their helpdesk number. You can also get this by dropping an email to [email protected]


----------



## Spartakus (Apr 1, 2015)

JLPP said:


> how do u know that its rejected? they inform on call or got letter


You can call them or email them asking if fingerprints were processed correctly. They respond right away.


----------



## Spartakus (Apr 1, 2015)

Spartakus said:


> Chennai. I will keep you updated. I am also planning for a backup option of re-sending it to a local address in USA (once I figure out when and how to get this done).


Received my results earlier today. A 14 day trip from west virginia to chennai.

Still waiting for my spouse's.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

Congratulations .what is our received date?


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

Date when Your application received by FBI?


----------



## Spartakus (Apr 1, 2015)

Spartakus said:


> Received my results earlier today. A 14 day trip from west virginia to chennai.
> 
> Still waiting for my spouse's.:fingerscrossed:


Called FBI to confirm if my wife's was sent on 27th. To my dismay, they say my wife's fingerprints were rejected. I am now waiting for an email confirmation before proceeding to apply again


----------



## nidhiphysio (Mar 4, 2015)

Spartakus said:


> Called FBI to confirm if my wife's was sent on 27th. To my dismay, they say my wife's fingerprints were rejected. I am now waiting for an email confirmation before proceeding to apply again


Hi,

Can you please tell me if you took help of any finger print technician for your wife's finger printing....??? That is weird if they reject the finger prints taken by a technician...!!!


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

nidhiphysio said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please tell me if you took help of any finger print technician for your wife's finger printing....??? That is weird if they reject the finger prints taken by a technician...!!!


Hi,

Even my wife's fingerprints were rejected second time. I had taken her fingerprints with a technician in a forensic laboratory, but still rejected for second time. Not sure what to do and how to proceed. Any senior's help would be appreciated.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

FBI website has now revised the waiting time to 12-14 weeks (from 14-16 weeks)


----------



## nidhiphysio (Mar 4, 2015)

Does anyone know what is the processing date and package opening date..?


----------



## srh2015 (Apr 11, 2015)

Package Received on 21st January and CC charged on 7th April.
I emailed them and they gave a general answer that my application is under process and it takes 12-14 weeks. Anyone around this time frame can give their comments.


----------



## oskyimporto (May 1, 2013)

Opening February 2nd today


----------



## salman451 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Fingerprinting*

Hi,

I have to get the PCC for USA while I am living in UK.

Can anyone tell me:

1) Is the FD-258 acceptable when printed on a standard A4 paper? if not what paper?
2) Can the fingerprints be taken yourself? On the FBI website they say "If possible, have your fingerprints taken by a fingerprinting technician. This service may be available at a law enforcement agency." - to me it looks like it is not mandatory. Any experiences?

Regards.


----------



## srh2015 (Apr 11, 2015)

salman451 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have to get the PCC for USA while I am living in UK.
> 
> ...


1. Yes, you can take it on standard A4 paper
2. Better to have a fingerprint expert. You can approach any fingerprinting agencies or local police station where the expert can help you.


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

Just called the FBI...me and my wife's reports will be mailed out today.
It was received on Jan 20th and CC charged on Apr 2nd..looks like they are speeding up


----------



## srh2015 (Apr 11, 2015)

jango28 said:


> Just called the FBI...me and my wife's reports will be mailed out today.
> It was received on Jan 20th and CC charged on Apr 2nd..looks like they are speeding up


Mine was received on 21st Jan and CC was charged on 7th Apr. Do you think my report shall be mailed within this week?


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

CO has contacted me and asked for US PCC within 28 days. I don't think I can obtain the PCC within this time frame. My package arrived FBI on 9 Feb.  I hv no idea...


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

jaykaka said:


> CO has contacted me and asked for US PCC within 28 days. I don't think I can obtain the PCC within this time frame. My package arrived FBI on 9 Feb.  I hv no idea...


It doesn't matter, the 28 days is standard, they will give you more time beyond 28 days if you ask for it.
I was in the same situation as well and CO gave me more time, nothing to worry about. The COs are well aware that presently US PCC takes a lot of time.
If you happen to have the mail / courier receipt of the package you had sent for the PCC, then scan and mail it to your CO. This is enough proof for them that you have initiated the process for obtaining a US PCC.
On your 27th day mail your CO about the status of your PCC and ask for more time, they will surely provide you more time (I have been though it.)
If you want, when your are near to completing the 28 days, you can communicate with FBI ([email protected]) about the status of your PCC and forward the same to your CO requesting more time.
Don't worry, wish you all the best!


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

I see. Thank you very much for sharing your experience.


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

we get the PCC from us today application received on 31st DEC, they despatched on 3 rd March so it took almost 14 days to reach in india.


----------



## vampireii (Jul 29, 2014)

Dispatched on March 3 and arrived at your place at April 17, it took 1 month and 14 days to get to your place!!!???


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

sorry its mistake. it dispatched on 3 rd April.


----------



## gpdl (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi all.
I'm working on my papers to request my USA PCC but I have some a quuestion about form FD-258:

On the website says it's mandatory to fill the block ORI. But which number should I put?

"Data fields preceded by an asterisk (*) must be completed in order for a
fingerprint card to be processed by the FBI. However, all data fields are
important and should be completed if the information is known. Also, the
National Crime Information Center (NCIC) Code Manual can be used as a
reference for codes of various fields.
...
*Originating Agency Identifier (ORI) Block
If the ORI number is not preprinted by the FBI, enter the ORI number, agency
name, city and state. Each agency is assigned its own unique ORI number. If you
do not have an ORI number, you can contact your NCIC Control Terminal Officer
(CTO), and an ORI number will be assigned to your agency. Federal agencies
should contact their Federal Service Coordinator to obtain an ORI number."

Anybody who had success in process can help me?
Thanks!!


----------



## go-live (Dec 20, 2014)

go-live said:


> smileanddream2015,
> Which channeler did you use? Is the report printed on a security paper which has Department of Justice & FBI watermark? Was it accepted by the CO?


I can confirm that there is no material difference between the IdHS report provided by the chaneler and the one given by FBI. The report provided by Chaneler was also accepted by the CO assigned to my case.
In order to get your IdHS report from a chaneler you need a US SSN and a US address to deliver the report. Some of the chaneler also ask for other things like copy of US Driver's License but some don't. Once you send all the required papers to them, you can get your report within a week.
In case you are wondering which chaneler I've used, google for this phone number 6144578900


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

Received our US PCC today. Here are my timelines:
Received at FBI: 20 Jan
CC charged: Apr 2
Reports processed and dispatched: Apr 10
Received at my friend's US address: Apr 17


----------



## Ausvisitor (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi,

I went through the sites for FBI chanelers, the one you provided and also a few others authorized by FBI. All of their sites say this is provided for citizens or green card holders. I stayed in US on a VISA between 2010 to 2013 and now in India. Currently I have applied for PCC directly to FBI. However will I be able to get assistance of chaneler to get the report quickly even though me not being a citizen or green card holder.

Please let me know so that any information will help me get my PCC faster for which I am waiting.

Thanks.


----------



## go-live (Dec 20, 2014)

Ausvisitor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I stayed in US on a VISA between 2010 to 2013 and now in India. Currently I have applied for PCC directly to FBI. However will I be able to get assistance of chaneler to get the report quickly even though me not being a citizen or green card holder.
> 
> Please let me know so that any information will help me get my PCC faster for which I am waiting.


As others have also mentioned, at the minimum, all the chanelers need is an SSN and a US address. Some of the chanelers ask for other things like copy of US driver's license and/or may ask you to give you finger prints in-person at one of their centers. 
For the chaneler we used, I had the finger print card done at a US police department (I think they MIGHT accept even finger print cards done outside US, as long as you and the person taking the finger print both sign on it in black ink) and sent it by postal mail along with payment (USD check) and completed application form to them.
Also note that I did not opt for email delivery of IdHS report. I opted for delivery of the report in print, so that I can get the report that is printed on a paper with Department of Justice watermark. I don't know if the watermark matters but I thought it is better to err on the side of caution.
Disclaimer: Follow my advice at your own risk. I'm not a lawyer or immigration agent.


----------



## Ausvisitor (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for the information. That helps. I will try speaking to a chaneler. Just three things if its not a trouble for you to answer.

1. Did you obtain your report while you were out of US.
2. Are you a US green card holder
3. Can I give my friends address who is currently residing in US or should it be of the requester only?


----------



## go-live (Dec 20, 2014)

Ausvisitor said:


> Thanks for the information. That helps. I will try speaking to a chaneler. Just three things if its not a trouble for you to answer.


Left a message on your profile. I hope that answers all your queries.


----------



## Ausvisitor (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi Go-Live,
I have read your reply. I am new to this forum and do not know how to leave a visitor message. Thanks for the information.


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

I called fbi and they said they were opening packages received on 3rd Feb!!!! Such a slow pace.


----------



## AmberG (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't know if this question has been asked in previous posts (there are a lot to go through) but are you able to get the police clearance ahead of time? Or do you have to get it at a certain stage in your application? I have previous co-workers in police departments that can run my criminal history in the state and show I have no criminal record, and I believe it runs an FBI check at the same time. Either way, would I still have to go through the FBI fingerprinting? And has anyone gotten this done ahead of time? Or does this all have to be done after being invited or putting in an interest in skill select?


----------



## salman451 (Jan 17, 2014)

*FD-258 Date*

Hi guys,

Question: While filling the FD-258 yourself (not through police or any 3rd party), should the "Date" (next to "Signature of official taking fingerprints") be filled?

Regards.


----------



## vampireii (Jul 29, 2014)

Latest Update for all the people anxiously waiting 

Packet received by FBI- Jan 26, 2015 
CC Charged- April 08, 2015
was told that reports had sent out from FBI on April 20, 2015
Hope to receive it in 1-2 weeks..fingers crossed.


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

They say they just open packages on 9 Feb today. My name is not yet in the system. Hope they charge my credit card soon. Not sure how many more days to receive the letter.


----------



## srh2015 (Apr 11, 2015)

Packet received : Jan 21
CC Charged : April 7
Received FBI results: Apr 21

It took exactly 3 months for my FBI fingerprint report. I think they are processing on time and it a good sign. 
Any idea how soon does the CO responds after uploading all the documents?


----------



## oskyimporto (May 1, 2013)

Package received Feb 9th and CC got charged 23/04
Cheers


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

I am so worried now. My package also arrived their facility on Feb 9 but my CC is not charged yet.


----------



## nidhiphysio (Mar 4, 2015)

Any idea what date package they are opening..?? And processing..??


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

Package received on Feb 9. CC charged on April 24. I think calling is not helpful. Just wait to check your CC bills.


----------



## itzsaik (Apr 28, 2015)

srh2015 said:


> Packet received : Jan 21
> CC Charged : April 7
> Received FBI results: Apr 21
> 
> ...




Hi,

Packet received : Jan 20
CC Charged: Apr 1
FBI Dispatched results - 13 Apr

I have not yet received the report yet. Did you go to the post office?


----------



## IN2USA2AUS (Aug 27, 2014)

*FBI Identity background check*

Package received - Feb 3rd 2015
CC charged - Apr 22nd 2015
FBI dispatched results - Apr 28th 2015
Destination - Houston, Texas


----------



## smileanddream2015 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi All,

Got a grant today !!! Had front loaded all the documents including medicals and PCC -India and USA.

One advise for those who need USA FBI clearance, if you have valid SSN for the applicants you could go through the third party agent instead of FBI directly. The certificate is not different and can guarantee that and is received in a day or two.

All the best for everyone waiting!


----------



## IN2USA2AUS (Aug 27, 2014)

smileanddream2015 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got a grant today !!! Had front loaded all the documents including medicals and PCC -India and USA.
> 
> ...


Im an indian citizen residing in USA and i applied for FBI identity check soon after i filed EOI for 189. I wasnt sure if i could apply for FBI identity check via FBI-Approved Channelers being a indian national. I do have SSN but my wife is H4 and she doesnt have a SSN. After digging in deeper, i found that you could only use FBI-Approved Channelers if you are a US green card holder or a US citizen. But its good that they accepted your check from the channeler. Which channeler did you go through?
I think its all behind me now since FBI has already processed my request and they mailed it to me on April 28th 2015. 
Im glad you got your visa approved


----------



## Ausvisitor (Feb 28, 2015)

Smileanddream2015,

I have few queries regarding USA PCC. Please answer me the same as i am waiting for my USA PCC and the information would help a lot.

1. Were you in US when you applied for your PCC?
2. Where did you get your fingerprints done?
3. Which channeler did you use? 
4. Please provide me the contact details of the channeler.


----------



## smileanddream2015 (Feb 17, 2015)

1. Yes, I am in US right now.
2. I got those done at the Certified Channeler
3. & 4. -> Just google and/or use this: FBI â€” List of FBI-Approved Channelers for Departmental Order Submissions

OR

http://myfbireport.com/locations/index.php

It depends where you are in US.



Ausvisitor said:


> Smileanddream2015,
> 
> I have few queries regarding USA PCC. Please answer me the same as i am waiting for my USA PCC and the information would help a lot.
> 
> ...


----------



## nidhiphysio (Mar 4, 2015)

Can anyone tell me what date they are opening the packages.. and processing..???? Waiting is too much..!!!


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

oskyimporto said:


> Package received Feb 9th and CC got charged 23/04
> Cheers


Osky, is your package dispatched from FBI already?


----------



## oskyimporto (May 1, 2013)

I don't know! Hopefully it has been already dispatched! Cheers!


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

oskyimporto said:


> I don't know! Hopefully it has been already dispatched! Cheers!


Same here. I just check my mail box everyday.


----------



## ExpatOnTheRoad (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi all

We are in a fix right now. Would appreciate any help in the matter.

Current status: All documents uploaded except wife's FBI clearance. 3 case officers rotated. First CO assigned in Sept 2014. The DIBP is not budging and wants FBI clearance. The wife's fingerprints have gotten rejected twice already. We really do not know how and where to proceed. Just called FBI customer care and the same BS about not expediting even the third time. 

Anyone with successful FBI channeler experience for non-citizen or non-greencard, please reply or PM me. 

Please, please respond and guide us.

Thanks
ExpatOnTheRoad


----------



## kakkar.abhi (Dec 15, 2014)

AmberG said:


> I don't know if this question has been asked in previous posts (there are a lot to go through) but are you able to get the police clearance ahead of time? Or do you have to get it at a certain stage in your application? I have previous co-workers in police departments that can run my criminal history in the state and show I have no criminal record, and I believe it runs an FBI check at the same time. Either way, would I still have to go through the FBI fingerprinting? And has anyone gotten this done ahead of time? Or does this all have to be done after being invited or putting in an interest in skill select?


to save time, please apply for pcc well in advance. but once visa is granted, you need to enter aus within one year of pcc or medical issuance date, whichever is earlier.


----------



## oskyimporto (May 1, 2013)

*yes!*



jaykaka said:


> Same here. I just check my mail box everyday.


Called earlier and they said that it has been dispatched. They dont have any estimated time of arrival but I hope that will happen in the next couple of weeks (australia).

I got a result this time! Hopefully this painful process will end soon! 

Cheers...


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I hope to receive the PCC USA this week or next week too.


----------



## sivatejag (Mar 11, 2015)

Just called The FBI office. They are right now working on the application received by them on Feb 18th


----------



## Archana.r (Apr 7, 2015)

*Thats so sad!*



sivatejag said:


> Just called The FBI office. They are right now working on the application received by them on Feb 18th


I have applied for my PCC on April 3rd. So I will have to wait 14-18 weeks. Wonder why FBI is so slow with this. :-(


----------



## nidhiphysio (Mar 4, 2015)

sivatejag said:


> Just called The FBI office. They are right now working on the application received by them on Feb 18th


So are they opening 18th Feb applications or processing ...???


----------



## Vkmr (Mar 25, 2015)

ExpatOnTheRoad said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are in a fix right now. Would appreciate any help in the matter.
> 
> ...


I got it through an FBI channeler. I spoke with the channeler customer care and they told me there is no difference in the PCC from a channeler and the FBI, except the positioning of the stamp. You would however at least make them believe you are a citizen.


----------



## Vkmr (Mar 25, 2015)

at least "need to" make them believe


----------



## vampireii (Jul 29, 2014)

Packet received by FBI- Jan 26, 2015 
CC Charged- April 08, 2015
was told that reports had sent out from FBI on April 20, 2015

It has been about 3 weeks since the mail dispatched from west Virginia and still has no sight of it, should i starts worry now? 
Anyone knows how long will it takes for the mail to deliver to Australia, Melbourne area?
When should i call the FBI again to re-issue a replacement report?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## IN2USA2AUS (Aug 27, 2014)

ExpatOnTheRoad said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are in a fix right now. Would appreciate any help in the matter.
> 
> ...






Apply through the FBI Approved Channerlers and send it to DIBP. They probably will have to accept that.


----------



## Ausvisitor (Feb 28, 2015)

ExpatOnTheRoad said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are in a fix right now. Would appreciate any help in the matter.
> 
> ...





I suggest you to remove your wife as dependent and get the visa for urself for now. You will lose the visa for urself n also the visa money. Later you can get the fbi clearance and then sponsor your wife as dependent. If you are in USA right now then you can use FBI approved channeler to get the PCC. 

These are my thoughts, please consider all factors before making any decision.


----------



## dars (May 8, 2015)

I lived in US for less than 10 months. Do I need a PCC?


----------



## vkaushik82 (Aug 5, 2013)

*US PCC with SSN*

I have SSN and I need US PCC. The application is pending with FBI. Can you tell me name of the channeler which can be used to get PCC faster?
I am currently in India.



IN2USA2AUS said:


> Im an indian citizen residing in USA and i applied for FBI identity check soon after i filed EOI for 189. I wasnt sure if i could apply for FBI identity check via FBI-Approved Channelers being a indian national. I do have SSN but my wife is H4 and she doesnt have a SSN. After digging in deeper, i found that you could only use FBI-Approved Channelers if you are a US green card holder or a US citizen. But its good that they accepted your check from the channeler. Which channeler did you go through?
> I think its all behind me now since FBI has already processed my request and they mailed it to me on April 28th 2015.
> Im glad you got your visa approved


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

vkaushik82 said:


> I have SSN and I need US PCC. The application is pending with FBI. Can you tell me name of the channeler which can be used to get PCC faster?
> I am currently in India.


You cannot use a FBI Channeler when applying from India.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

ExpatOnTheRoad said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are in a fix right now. Would appreciate any help in the matter.
> 
> ...


I am not totally sure but you can avail of The FBI Name check service if your fingerprints get rejected twice. It may help if you can have it clarified from FBI customer care.


----------



## iHope (Mar 3, 2015)

Just FYI to understand the time taken by FBI.

My documents were received by FBI on 4th March 2015 but as of now they are processing requests of 24th Feb 2015. So I was asked to call after couple of weeks to see request status.


----------



## oskyimporto (May 1, 2013)

Hi guys,
How long does the letter takes to arrive into australia?
Anyone who can share the experience please?
Been waiting for 2 weeks now!
Cheers,


----------



## IN2USA2AUS (Aug 27, 2014)

It took about 1 week for the documents to arrive in Houston so I'm assuming it will take about a month for you to receive the documents in Australia. Be patient. Did u call the Fbi customer service ?


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

Osky, did they tell u exactly which date the letter was mailed to you? It should be 3-4 weeks for the mail to arrive in Australia.


----------



## oskyimporto (May 1, 2013)

*letter*

OK, my wife just received her letter but I'm still waiting. That's weird!
Took 19 days to arrive. I wonder where is mine!


----------



## IN2USA2AUS (Aug 27, 2014)

oskyimporto said:


> OK, my wife just received her letter but I'm still waiting. That's weird!
> Took 19 days to arrive. I wonder where is mine!


Thats weird. Did you and your wife submit the documents together? if you did then mostly FBI processes them at the same time and mails them together in separate envelopes. Wait until monday and if you still dont get it, then call FBI Customer service


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

My document was proccessed at the same time with osky's and I am currently in Singpaore. However I still haven't received the letter yet. It usually takes 1-2 weeks for a US mail to arrive in Singapore. It is almost two weeks now.


----------



## AusAusAus (Mar 13, 2015)

oskyimporto, hope you also get your letter soon. 

May I know how long it took to reach FBI from Australia?

Thanks


----------



## vampireii (Jul 29, 2014)

One of our two reports took 25 days to reach Melbourne. We are still waiting for the second one. It's weird that both were sent out at the same time, but one arrived, the other still has no sight of it.


----------



## oskyimporto (May 1, 2013)

AusAusAus said:


> oskyimporto, hope you also get your letter soon.
> 
> May I know how long it took to reach FBI from Australia?
> 
> Thanks


Hi there,
I sent it twice. First time with no priority mail took 2 weeks. 1 weeks to reach USA but then another week to reach FBI.
Second time I sent with priority mail. Took 3 days to reach USA a 1 week to reach FBI.

Cheers,


----------



## jaykaka (Jan 21, 2015)

I received the letter today. Received at FBI on 9 Feb. Cc charged on 24 Apr. Received result on 18 May - Singapore. Waiting is terrible but what else we can do.


----------



## paranjan (May 19, 2015)

Anyone has an idea about the application from when the FBI is currently processing?

Thanks


----------



## AusAusAus (Mar 13, 2015)

Started processing packets received on 1st Mar


----------



## Archana.r (Apr 7, 2015)

I got this reply for my inquiry today. I applied for PCC on 4th of April 2015.

Thank you for your inquiry,

The current processing time for an FBI Background Check is taking 12-14 weeks to complete from the date the request was received. It can take 10+ weeks for a request to clear our security process before we are able to see the request in our system. At this time, it is too early to see the request(s). If you submitted your request by courier (Fed Ex, UPS, or USPS), please view their website to verify delivery.


Unfortunately, no requests can be expedited at this time due to the amount of work. Please be sure to supply your full name, address and Date of Birth when requesting a status update.


----------



## whattodonow (May 20, 2015)

go-live said:


> Left a message on your profile. I hope that answers all your queries.


Hi go-live, I'd need some guidance too  Could you please help enlighten me?


----------



## whattodonow (May 20, 2015)

Actually, I need advice from everyone:

I have been working in the US, but only for the past 7 months, and I lodged my 189 visa application earlier this month. Generally, would I be required to submit the FBI PCC?

Thanks to all!


----------



## oskyimporto (May 1, 2013)

whattodonow said:


> Actually, I need advice from everyone:
> 
> I have been working in the US, but only for the past 7 months, and I lodged my 189 visa application earlier this month. Generally, would I be required to submit the FBI PCC?
> 
> Thanks to all!


I believe It is only required to those who have worked more than 12 months in the last 10 years. If you only did 7 months in the last 10 years, then you dont require one.

Regards,


----------



## ausambitious (May 23, 2015)

*Hi..Need Help!!*

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum and would request your help on my queries. I have lodged our 189 visa on April 7,2015. CO was assigned on May 19,2015. 

My Spouse US PCC has reached and mine has not reached. Both the PCC were mailed on same day but one reached and other didn't. 

Please advice me if you have experienced this before.


----------



## nidhiphysio (Mar 4, 2015)

ausambitious said:


> Hi Everyone, I am new to this forum and would request your help on my queries. I have lodged our 189 visa on April 7,2015. CO was assigned on May 19,2015. My Spouse US PCC has reached and mine has not reached. Both the PCC were mailed on same day but one reached and other didn't. Please advice me if you have experienced this before.


Hi, May be it will be on the way. Usually they send it togather if submitted togather. But at time FBI are very unpredictable. Dont worry wait for few days, if they said they send it, then it will be arriving soon.
Can you tell me ur occupation code u applied for..??? I have applied on 18th april. Just want to know when CO gets alloted as I read in other threads that there is a delay going on in some occupations applications.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

ausambitious said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and would request your help on my queries. I have lodged our 189 visa on April 7,2015. CO was assigned on May 19,2015.
> 
> ...


Contact them at [email protected] and find out the tracking numbers. There is also a customer care number I guess.


----------



## ausambitious (May 23, 2015)

nidhiphysio said:


> Hi, May be it will be on the way. Usually they send it togather if submitted togather. But at time FBI are very unpredictable. Dont worry wait for few days, if they said they send it, then it will be arriving soon.
> Can you tell me ur occupation code u applied for..??? I have applied on 18th april. Just want to know when CO gets alloted as I read in other threads that there is a delay going on in some occupations applications.



Hi,

Thanks for your advice!! I applied for 261312 occupation code...


----------



## ausambitious (May 23, 2015)

Hi JK684,

Thanks.. sure let me check with them....


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

ausambitious said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and would request your help on my queries. I have lodged our 189 visa on April 7,2015. CO was assigned on May 19,2015.
> 
> ...


They send out the PCC through First Class mail and they would not have any tracking numbers. You can try reaching them at:

+1-304-625-5590
+1-202-324-3000

You can also mail them at [email protected]. If your PCC does not reach you and you need more time the you can forward to your CO the e-mail communication you had with FBI. There is nothing to worry about, the COs are aware that US PCC takes time and they do give extra time obtain the same.


----------



## Aquarian25 (May 27, 2015)

Hello Friends,

I am new to this forum and have some queries about US PCC for Australia immigration. I am currently living in US(from 2 years) and planning for filing my application to 189 class in July-2015, as my current occupation (S/W Engg) cap was filled out in April.

*Query-1:* While I was going through Australia immigration website, I found that they are actually asking for 2 type of PCC's, if a person has lived/is living in US: 

1. An 'FBI Identity History Summary' from FBI and 
2. A 'State Police Clearance' for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months for the last 12 months.

It says: *US temporary residents and visitors*: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months.

I have gone through lot of posts under this thread and no one has mentioned anything about State police clearance, so I am not sure if I need to get the State Police Clearance certificate. Any help on mentioning the process to get State clearance or Is it really required, would be very helpful.

*Query-2:* My wife & I both have the SSN's, so not sure if we need to get the PCC directly from FBI(which is a lengthy process) or have it issued from approved channeller. I am neither a US citizen nor permanent resident, though I fall into the category of Non-immigrant Resident Alien. Australian immigration website mentions that _Approved FBI channellers (US citizens and permanent residents only)_

*Query-3:* As I will be filing my EOI in July-2015, so would the Case officer be asking for the latest US PCC at that time OR it is ok to get the PCC by applying right now as I would get it by the time case officer asks for it?

If I file my PCC directly from FBI and as per their processing timelines(3 months), I should get it by sometime in August-2015(if everything goes well). I am not sure if the US PCC will be generated on the basis of PCC filing date(May end) or the FBI report creation date(which would be August). In both the cases, will it be acceptable by case officer? 

I am not sure how old your PCC needs to be in order to submit it to case officer. Since I am presently in US and would be going back in August, so I wanted to get it while I am here in US.

Thanks.


----------



## batangasPH (May 28, 2015)

to all,

I am a newbie here.
can someone tell me what date is on processing on FBI PCC now?? 

I am worry about my PCC they receive my mail last April 6, 2015. can someone enlightened me about dis.

thanks for reply.


----------



## nidhiphysio (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I received my FBI police check. ( after 3 months long waiting) 
Package received by them - 17th Feb 
Credit card charged- 6th May
Processed and mailed- 14th May
Received by my friend in USA- 19th May
Received be me in Australia- 25th May

Thanks everyone. This forum is really useful and a great help.


----------



## Aussies4mnow (May 24, 2015)

Aquarian25 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum and have some queries about US PCC for Australia immigration. I am currently living in US(from 2 years) and planning for filing my application to 189 class in July-2015, as my current occupation (S/W Engg) cap was filled out in April.
> 
> ...


You can get your PCC via FBI approved channeller. PCC validity is for 1year from the date of issue.


----------



## Aquarian25 (May 27, 2015)

Aussies4mnow said:


> You can get your PCC via FBI approved channeller. PCC validity is for 1year from the date of issue.



Thanks for your valuable inputs. Could you please tell me if "'State Police Clearance" is also required in addition to FBI identity history?

Thanks.


----------



## amitkal (Jan 27, 2015)

Aussies4mnow said:


> You can get your PCC via FBI approved channeller. PCC validity is for 1year from the date of issue.


Sorry, but i don't think that's true. If you are not US citizen then you have go directly to FBI for PCC.


----------



## jackbob (May 28, 2015)

Hi, does anyone know what date they are opening packets from at the minute? Or have an email address that I can contact and ask?

Mine was received nearly 11 weeks ago!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Aquarian25 (May 27, 2015)

amitkal said:


> Sorry, but i don't think that's true. If you are not US citizen then you have go directly to FBI for PCC.


I believe you are right. I checked with 2-3 FBI approved channellers and they denied accepting my application for IdHS, even when I have SSN. They cited the reason that *"you need to be US citizen or Green card holder. If some channellers are doing this then it's wrong and their license could get cancelled."*

So the only legitimate way is to get it directly from FBI, which takes 3 months to process it.

I will have my fingerprinting done at county sherrif's office and send it to FBI to see how it goes.


----------



## Aquarian25 (May 27, 2015)

Also can anybody please clarify if we need a *State Police Clearance *as well along with FBI IdHS report?


----------



## amitkal (Jan 27, 2015)

Aquarian25 said:


> Also can anybody please clarify if we need a *State Police Clearance *as well along with FBI IdHS report?


I think you only need FBI clearance but you can always get state PCC if your CO asks for it.


----------



## oskyimporto (May 1, 2013)

*outcome*

Just called FBI yesterday and my outcome letter was sent out on May 5th but hasn't arrived yet. The guy said I should wait until next monday and if I dont receive it I have to call them back.
He also said that it could take up to 5 weeks. They don't have any tracking number to provide...UNBELIEVABLE! 

Anybody else from australia waiting on the outcome letter? How long has it take for you guys?


----------



## sridhar.chandran (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi all,

I lived in the US for 4 years in the last 10 and I am currently in India.

How do I go about applying for PCC from the US? Any links or procedure will be much appreciated.

I know I have to go to the regional passport office for my PCC.


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

I got my fingerprints done from fbifingerprinting.in located in pune. Then I had to personally send my fingerprints to the FBI address via mail. Takes anything between 2-3 months for the results to arrive



sridhar.chandran said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lived in the US for 4 years in the last 10 and I am currently in India.
> 
> ...


----------



## sridhar.chandran (Jan 8, 2015)

santoshpatil said:


> I got my fingerprints done from fbifingerprinting.in located in pune. Then I had to personally send my fingerprints to the FBI address via mail. Takes anything between 2-3 months for the results to arrive


I'd like to use such a service, but I'm in Hyderabad, and I'm looking for reliable places to do this.


----------



## rasainat (Jun 10, 2015)

sridhar.chandran said:


> I'd like to use such a service, but I'm in Hyderabad, and I'm looking for reliable places to do this.


You could avail service of SCRB, Chennai. I did it through them and sent my application on Apr 10th. In few weeks will know if they do a good job or not


----------



## maannaash (Mar 12, 2015)

I have a query. I need to get FBI PCC for me and my wife. Do I need to fill 2 application forms or just 1. In FBI website it was mentioned as - "if the request is for a couple, family, etc., all persons must sign the form." Also should I send 2 payments of $18 each or can I just send one payment of $36? 

Also Can I submit my visa application without PCC?


----------



## mdhirfan (Apr 7, 2013)

*PCC required for multiple short duration stays in US?*

Hi,

Request you to kindly help me with the query -
I have been to US for multiple times for short trips(5,6,8 months) but have never been there for one complete year. Is the one year requirement for PCC for each trip or is it for complete duration with all trips together?

-Thanks


----------



## India2Australia (Jul 30, 2013)

mdhirfan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Request you to kindly help me with the query -
> I have been to US for multiple times for short trips(5,6,8 months) but have never been there for one complete year. Is the one year requirement for PCC for each trip or is it for complete duration with all trips together?
> ...


PCC is required for all countries where the duration of stay is more than 12 months & not multiple trips combined.


----------



## amitkal (Jan 27, 2015)

maannaash said:


> I have a query. I need to get FBI PCC for me and my wife. Do I need to fill 2 application forms or just 1. In FBI website it was mentioned as - "if the request is for a couple, family, etc., all persons must sign the form." Also should I send 2 payments of $18 each or can I just send one payment of $36?
> 
> Also Can I submit my visa application without PCC?


You can fill 2 separate Applicant Information Form for you and your wife but same Credit card form with payment of $36. 

You can submit application without PCC and upload it later.


----------



## maannaash (Mar 12, 2015)

amitkal said:


> You can fill 2 separate Applicant Information Form for you and your wife but same Credit card form with payment of $36.
> 
> You can submit application without PCC and upload it later.


Thanks for your response.


----------



## sivatejag (Mar 11, 2015)

I called up FBI yesterday and they had processed my request which reached them on 30th March. They will be mailing the results today.


----------



## rasainat (Jun 10, 2015)

Processing Date - 31 March 2015


----------



## batangasPH (May 28, 2015)

hi everyone,!

I'm newbie, am in Australia now, and I apply for PR. I just want to know if anyone of here rejected their FBI request due to unchangeable money order. my money order is AUD not on USD. they reject my request.. what will happen to my request or help what should I do about this.. any suggestion here..


----------



## redington (Jun 8, 2015)

batangasPH said:


> hi everyone,!
> 
> I'm newbie, am in Australia now, and I apply for PR. I just want to know if anyone of here rejected their FBI request due to unchangeable money order. my money order is AUD not on USD. they reject my request.. what will happen to my request or help what should I do about this.. any suggestion here..


Dont worry just call their customer service or email them.. they will guide you on what to do...if there is still time for your application to get processed which is not usually until 2 months after they receive your application, there is no problem..


----------



## batangasPH (May 28, 2015)

redington said:


> Dont worry just call their customer service or email them.. they will guide you on what to do...if there is still time for your application to get processed which is not usually until 2 months after they receive your application, there is no problem..




I already call the FBI costumer service, they told me that they already process my request but it is invalid. they said that start again to file for another request. this is insane! just simple money order and they rejected my request. 

if I received my returned mail from FBI what is inside the envelope?
is their any chances they read my fingerprint. is that ok for my agent to approved my PR.? any suggestion.:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## paranjan (May 19, 2015)

This is the information I received from the Australian CO when they asked me for the Police Clearance Certificate (FBI Clearance in my case). Hope it helps.

"You must provide an original police certificate from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years. These 12 months are calculated cumulatively and need not have been consecutive."



mdhirfan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Request you to kindly help me with the query -
> I have been to US for multiple times for short trips(5,6,8 months) but have never been there for one complete year. Is the one year requirement for PCC for each trip or is it for complete duration with all trips together?
> ...


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

*Need help from Banglorean*

Hi All,

I am looking for help in taking fingerprints from someone who has recently taken finger prints.
Kindly send message to me if you are willing to help.

Thanks a ton in advance,
Indy2aus


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

*India2australia*



India2Australia said:


> Through local enforcement.


Hi India2australia,

Where did you take your fingerprints. PLease help me in taking finger prints.

Thanks,
Nagendra


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi Emerson131,

I think you are from bangalore and applied for USA PCC. I would like to get help in getting finger prints. Can you please help me.

Thanks in advance,
indy2aus


----------



## amitkal (Jan 27, 2015)

Have anyone applied for California state PCC? Do I need state PCC if I am in US when i apply for 189?


----------



## apatel5917 (Nov 4, 2014)

amitkal said:


> Have anyone applied for California state PCC? Do I need state PCC if I am in US when i apply for 189?


Hi, 

Yes you do need to have the PCC from the current state in which you reside along with the one from FBI.

Regards,


----------



## Ausvisitor (Feb 28, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking for help in taking fingerprints from someone who has recently taken finger prints.
> Kindly send message to me if you are willing to help.
> ...


This info may help you. I went through this. Waiting for my result yet.


Hi,

Thank you for showing your interest in J. K. Consultancy Services. We are one of the ISO 9001-2008 Certified organization, Government registered and Government certified fingerprint expert in India. We will be able to do fingerprinting for USA Michigan Medical License, PCC from Singapore, UAE, FBI, RCMP, Singapore, Nigeria, Oman, Australia, UAE, Michigan Medical Board License in the USA, Kuwait, State Police, Saudi Arabia, Singapore, Zambia, Kenya, Canada, Thailand, Mexico etc etc. We have already done it for more than 10000 people (With zero rejection rate) and we will be taking the fingerprints on the prescribed format. The whole process will take 30 to 45 minutes for fingerprinting. (Maximum time).

We will be able to do the fingerprinting for FBI PCC in Bangalore. You can contact our Bangalore expert Ms. Shambhavi at 09686526461.

In case have any question please email me or call Mr. Gaurav at +91-9868106032.

Thanks
J. K. Kaushik
M/S J. K. Consultancy
Mobile : +919810411824; 09868106032
Phone : +91-011-26175363


----------



## paranjan (May 19, 2015)

Called the FBI 23rd June 9 AM West Virginia time. They were processing requests received on the 7th of April, the same day they received my application. Now I am waiting for the report to arrive, hopefully in the next 7-10 days.


----------



## batangasPH (May 28, 2015)

Hi guys! 

I just wanna share my FBI experience here,.

came from the FBI;

(Good Afternoon,

According to our records, the request was insufficient due to invalid payment. The FBI in the US can not accept money order from Canada. 
The FBI will need you to submit a new payment for $18. Below is the link to the credit card payment form. Please fill this form out, sign it and fax to 304-625-9792 or scan the form and email to this email address.)



I just did what is in the letter. I fill out the form sign and fax thru the said number.

I just wondering how many days of processing to receive my fbi clearance. 

any suggestion?


----------



## paranjan (May 19, 2015)

Called the FBI just now (9 AM West Virginia Time), my application has completed processing and been mailed to me. Here is the timeline:

Application received by the FBI: April 7, 2015
CC Charged: June 16, 2015
Fingerprints run: June 23, 2015
Results mailed: June 25, 2015

Will be going to the Post Office everyday to check my mailbox.

Also, if you have not seen it already, the processing times have now changed (been reduced) from 12-14 weeks to 11-13 weeks.

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey Amit....I'm wondering why it took so long in your case to get the FBI report....did you apply through myfbireport.com? They say 5-7 business days??






amitkal said:


> Have anyone applied for California state PCC? Do I need state PCC if I am in US when i apply for 189?


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

Do we need to submit state pcc?? I went through the check list and I couldn't find it.... Can you help me to locate it??





apatel5917 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes you do need to have the PCC from the current state in which you reside along with the one from FBI.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## amitkal (Jan 27, 2015)

ausdream189 said:


> Hey Amit....I'm wondering why it took so long in your case to get the FBI report....did you apply through myfbireport.com? They say 5-7 business days??


If you are citizen then it can be faster but otherwise it takes time. Check this,
https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

i think we are looking at two different things....check out this My FBI Report - Home Page

basically, the link you provided has two options, one, apply directly to the FBI, two, through "FBI-approved Channeler"....so, "my fbi report" is one of the approved channeler

the second option is way faster than the first one



amitkal said:


> If you are citizen then it can be faster but otherwise it takes time. Check this,
> https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks


----------



## wattevah (Jul 16, 2014)

FBI approved channeler is applicable for US citizens and permanent resident of US.


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

Damn.... You guys are correct, just called those guys for a confirmation... I better get my hands on this....could you please let me know how to get the finger prints done??


----------



## amitkal (Jan 27, 2015)

ausdream189 said:


> Damn.... You guys are correct, just called those guys for a confirmation... I better get my hands on this....could you please let me know how to get the finger prints done??


You can go to the local police station and get the fingerprints done.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

ausdream189 said:


> Do we need to submit state pcc?? I went through the check list and I couldn't find it.... Can you help me to locate it??



As per my knowledge, it is not required for 189 PR Visa. Even though i got a finger print card for State report, I didnt get a one from the State Police Department. 

I am assuming you are not a UZ Citizen or Green Card holder.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

*Need urgent help in giving credit card*

Hello Expat friends,

I heard lot of helping stories in this board, and I need one help urgently. 

I've a citi bank platinum chip card which is secure and IPIN required to do any transaction. If you have recently submitted PCC to FBI and gave any platinum chip card details, please let me know whether transaction on your card was successful or not. 

Before submitting, I want to ensure my credit card transaction will go thru. Or else, I will explore money order channel. 

Any help on this would be highly appreciated. 

Thanks,
Indy2aus


----------



## gpdl (Mar 28, 2015)

Does anyone know which requests they are processing now? I have sent an email to them but I got no answer so far.
They received my application on April 27th.
Thanks!!


----------



## JimThomas (Jul 5, 2015)

ExpatOnTheRoad said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are in a fix right now. Would appreciate any help in the matter.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your situtation. I am also in a similar situation. Finger prints from my first application were rejected. I submitted a second set of application. 

You mentioned that you submitted a 3rd time. Did it take the same duration to get a reponse on your 2nd application as the first application?


----------



## gurunan (Jul 6, 2015)

I was an Indian citizen from my birth in Goa 25 years ago until last year i.e. when I acquired Portuguese citizenship while studying in Australia. I subsequently got my Portuguese passport issued to me at Sydney and proceeded to surrender my Indian Passport and got the cancelled passport and surrender certificate issued by the Indian High Commission in Sydney. I also have an application in process now at Sydney for my OCI.

My question was regarding the PCC which I need now for the Australian PR. I need the PCC for my time in India. I lived there for 25 years of my life as a citizen until I came to Sydney. Now my concern is about applying as a Foreign national since I no longer am an Indian citizen but my required PCC is from the time when I was one. Should I follow the same method with the online form and if so how long will it take? I was wondering if it would take longer than the 5 working days mentioned on the VFS website as I have heard it has to go through a pre-approval stage. Does it apply for OCIs too?


----------



## iHope (Mar 3, 2015)

*USA State PCC asked even I don't live in USA anymore*

Hi Guys,

While I was waiting for my grant(PR 189) few days back, I got a shock by CO when he asked for USA state police clearance certificate, in addition to FBI PCC. 

I lived in USA for more than 3 years and came India permanently in 2011 so I think only FBI PCC is required in my case, which I have already sent way back to CO. 

I would be grateful if anyone shares knowledge on this situation and provide guidance on the same. 

Also how can someone do the USA State PCC from India, just in case I need to do?

Thanks!


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

i'm sorry to hear that from you guys (Jim & Expatontheroad) have to make several attempts.....there are mainly three types of finger prints (refer to the back side of the FD-258 form to get familiarity on the types), loops, whorls & arch....loops is very common and it is a straight shot......let me know under which category you fall??




JimThomas said:


> Sorry to hear about your situtation. I am also in a similar situation. Finger prints from my first application were rejected. I submitted a second set of application.
> 
> You mentioned that you submitted a 3rd time. Did it take the same duration to get a reponse on your 2nd application as the first application?


----------



## Archana.r (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi there,

They received mine on April 8th and they replied to my inquiry email that they have dispatched my report around 27th June 2015. At least we know they are processing April requests now. 



gpdl said:


> Does anyone know which requests they are processing now? I have sent an email to them but I got no answer so far.
> They received my application on April 27th.
> Thanks!!


----------



## Archana.r (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello people,

Does anybody know how long does it take for the report to reach an address in Bangalore, India. I got a reply from FBI that the report has been dispatched around 27th June 2015.


----------



## Archana.r (Apr 7, 2015)

Just received my FBI report. I have a question though, the report says "A search of the finger prints provided by this individual has revealed no prior arrest data at the FBI. This does not preclude further criminal history at the state or local level". 
Does this mean I have to get a state level clearance as well? 



Archana.r said:


> Hello people,
> 
> Does anybody know how long does it take for the report to reach an address in Bangalore, India. I got a reply from FBI that the report has been dispatched around 27th June 2015.


----------



## iHope (Mar 3, 2015)

iHope said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> While I was waiting for my grant(PR 189) few days back, I got a shock by CO when he asked for USA state police clearance certificate, in addition to FBI PCC.
> 
> ...


No need to reply to this post. I called CO and they graciously agreed that State PCC is not needed. Nice people! 

And I got 189 PR grant half an hour after that lane:


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

I called up FBI last night, and the lady told me they are processing 22nd April currently. Mine was received by them on 28th May. Another 4-5 weeks before mine is picked by them


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

Archana.r said:


> Just received my FBI report. I have a question though, the report says "A search of the finger prints provided by this individual has revealed no prior arrest data at the FBI. This does not preclude further criminal history at the state or local level".
> Does this mean I have to get a state level clearance as well?




This does not preclude further criminal history at the state or local level". = This does not rule out further criminal history at the state or local level". 


I guess this would be a standard line, and would be enough for CO


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi guys, can someone advise:

Does FBI inform you if fingerprints are rejected? 

At what stage Credit Cards are being charged? 

I've sent my about 1 month ago, but no information on status of my application including no charge on my card. 

Thx


----------



## iHope (Mar 3, 2015)

SUBJECT: INEXPENSIVE(CHEAP) WAY TO ACHIEVE FINGERPRINTING ON CARDS, PUNE, MAHARASHTRA.

Hi Friends, 

I know, the information related to doing USA PCC (criminal history records check from CJIS, FBI) from India is available in earlier threads, however, I found no thread talking how to do it at a cheaper rate from India, than many other private agencies who charge hefty amount for fingerprinting. 

NOTE: I assume everyone reading this post to have knowledge of entire process of doing US PCC(from FBI online website) and that they know about fingerprint cards(normal paper A4 prints) as well.

To start with there are 2 options to do fingerprinting on cards from India. 
1. Private agency - Charges INR 4500 per person in Pune city(They have their presence on Satara Road of Pune city)
2. Government - Charges INR 500 per person; CID office located in Pashan of Pune city.

Having given the charges above I don't think that talking about private agencies will make any sense here. After rigorous study of 2-3 days and lot of skepticism about governments quality and professionalism, just because of good saving of INR 8000(me and my wife) and CID's reputation I did fingerprinting from CID(Pashan, Pune city, Maharashtra), a government agency. I was surprised to see the promptness CID(Criminal investigation department) has shown in this case at a rate of INR 500 per person which is high as compared to government standards but way less as compared to private agencies.

Story:
Day1- I visited CID to ask if fingerprinting is done at their offices. The lady at the front desk said no such thing exists at CID. Luckily enough few officers passing by, heard me asking that to lady, on which one of them said that they might do and asked me to contact officer from fingerprinting department. I went to ask that officer and he said that they certainly do process fingerprinting on normal A4 size prints as well. Bingo, there you go! Since it was too late for me to go to CID office(5 pm) the officer asked me to come next day along with few sets of documents to prove I am from Pune only. Not mentioning documents here as I think every CID would have different process. 

Day2- I went there with all documents they requested and 3 sets of fingerprint cards (just A4 size papers having print of online fingerprints format FBI provides). They asked me to go to their fingerprint department at a different place than where they are located(Commissioner's office, Sadhuwaswani Chouk, Pune). I drove to that place and got fingerprints printed on all 3 papers from a professional guy within 10 minutes(total time to go to place and come back was around 2.5 hrs).
After that I paid INR 500 to cashier in CID office but unfortunately their main officer was gone so I was asked to come next day. The officer's signature and stamp of CID is must(Make sure to have English stamp printed). The person who was handling my case said everything would be done the next day morning. 

Day3- I went to the office at around 11.30 am and as promised and to my surprise my fingerprint cards were ready with stamps and signature of the main officer. Delighted me, took off from there, thanking all, within 15-20 minutes 

Then I sent fingerprint cards along with other necessary documents to FBI and got credit card charged on 11-12th week to receive my US PCC delivered at my home(Pune city) approx. after 3 months and 1 week of total time after my documents reached to them. Along with docs, although not needed, I sent a cover note to FBI mentioning process was being done by CID, which is the best Government agency. I think FBI must be knowing that already, so there is no risk.

Considering overall experience I would ask people to get the advantage of great service offered by Government agencies(CID, Pune, in my case) at a reasonable rate and don't go to private agencies who do the same thing at an expensive tag just to take advantage of our helplessness and lack of knowledge.

Few important NOTES : 
1. CID of that particular city would process cases of the area they are assigned for investigations and not all India. So before going to CID place a call(get number online) to them to understand if they process the fingerprint of your area. 
2. Get at least 3 papers fingerprinting done, one to be kept by CID and two would be given to you to send to FBI, just in case one does not work the second might get processed. 
3. THE MOST IMPORTANT POINT TO SAVE YOUR TIME - I did not know the process and hence it took me 3 days to complete it. In your case call CID(Or any other equivalent gov. agency) directly and ask to transfer call to fingerprinting department(if they allow) and talk with them about documents requirement. Also ask them if main officer would be present on that day you plan to visit them. Go as early as possible in the morning to complete the process within one day. 
4. Fill fingerprint cards before going to CID as complete as possible(read guidelines on FBI site). Remember FBI site mentions ORI number is mandatory on card, however CID does not provide that number. Just stamp of CID and signature is sufficient. ORI number is for private agencies I believe. Since it is done by one of the best agencies of government I think there is less chance of rejection. 
5. Read all guidelines thoroughly and fill all forms as accurate as possible before sending to FBI, CJIS department. 
6. It's a simple process if you study without panicking. Call FBI(+13046255590) after 10-11 weeks of documents received date to do follow up. You need to provide your name and address for verification, in case your case is logged into their database. If not they will tell you which date's documents they are processing. 
7. This blog is only for US FBI PCC from INDIA. It worked flawlessly in my case so I hope you also save your money.

I would be glad to address any other information you need. As mentioned other fellows of other threads have given lots of inputs on US PCC from India earlier so read, and research and be confident. I hope it helps people

Thanks!

VISA GRANTED: First Week of July 2015


----------



## iHope (Mar 3, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Hi guys, can someone advise:
> 
> Does FBI inform you if fingerprints are rejected?
> 
> ...


Does FBI inform you if fingerprints are rejected? 
----->> No, you have to call them after 10-12 weeks. You can find number in my recent post.

At what stage Credit Cards are being charged? 
----->> Around 12 weeks approx.

I've sent my about 1 month ago, but no information on status of my application including no charge on my card. 
------>> Please wait and call them after 10-12 weeks. They will tell you over the call if your case has been processed or not yet. If not processed, they will let you know the date they are processing applications for. If yes, they will tell you when it is dispatched. If rejected, they will tell you the reason for the same.

Thanks!
iHope for the big


----------



## gpdl (Mar 28, 2015)

As an update...
I got an email from FBI today and was told they were opening the mail from 24/04.
:juggle:


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

Archana.r said:


> Hi there,
> 
> They received mine on April 8th and they replied to my inquiry email that they have dispatched my report around 27th June 2015. At least we know they are processing April requests now.


i m impressed by your timelines,you are so well prepared ..everything ready muchbefore time..specially PCC and within a week took re-attempt for PTE(again intellgent thought of no ielts  )


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

gpdl said:


> As an update...
> I got an email from FBI today and was told they were opening the mail from 24/04.
> :juggle:



Thanks for that update mate. Request all to update any such info. Helpful to those dying from waiting


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

I sent request for address change, gave a relative's address in US. Got ack from FBI within 2 hours


----------



## gpdl (Mar 28, 2015)

Does anyone know what date they are processing/openning now?


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

The phone recording says they open the mail about 9 weeks after receiving it. It's weird that I got the Indian PCC in 2 days from the Indian consulate and the FBI needs 3 months :-/


----------



## gpdl (Mar 28, 2015)

My request was delivered at 27/04 and the fee was charged on my credit card today!!


----------



## paranjan (May 19, 2015)

I finally received my FBI report (20 days after it was mailed..such is the nature of postal mail in Nepal).Phew. Now waiting for the CO to respond.

Anyone has an idea how long it may take for the visa to be granted after all the document requests have been met?


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

gpdl said:


> My request was delivered at 27/04 and the fee was charged on my credit card today!!



Means I have to wait one more month for card to be charged (mine delivered on 28th May). Very slow going


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

paranjan said:


> I finally received my FBI report (20 days after it was mailed..such is the nature of postal mail in Nepal).Phew. Now waiting for the CO to respond.
> 
> Anyone has an idea how long it may take for the visa to be granted after all the document requests have been met?


When were your documents received by FBI ?


----------



## paranjan (May 19, 2015)

farerpark said:


> When were your documents received by FBI ?


Here is my timeline:

Application received by the FBI: April 7
Credit Card charged: June 17
Fingerprints run/Report printed: June 23
Report mailed: June 25
Report received in Nepal: July 14

Hope this helps!


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

paranjan said:


> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Application received by the FBI: April 7
> Credit Card charged: June 17
> ...


Thanks. I does help me to predict my timelines roughly


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

*Imp*

hi guys...i need your expert advise and help to go the right way for getting a US PCC. I was on student visa from 2007 to 2011 and wat is the best wat to apply so that everything goes smoothly. I read alot of comments on this thread but I landed being confused.

Pls help. I have applied for SA SS and waiting for the invite but just want to be prepared for PCC as US might take long (I assume). Pls advise guys.

thanks in advance.


----------



## redington (Jun 8, 2015)

nehaa777 said:


> hi guys...i need your expert advise and help to go the right way for getting a US PCC. I was on student visa from 2007 to 2011 and wat is the best wat to apply so that everything goes smoothly. I read alot of comments on this thread but I landed being confused. Pls help. I have applied for SA SS and waiting for the invite but just want to be prepared for PCC as US might take long (I assume). Pls advise guys. thanks in advance.


I too was in the U.S. for 3 years. I have gone through the whole process of US pcc. It taken minimum 3 months to get it from the day you send it from India. It can take up to 4 months to receive the copy from FBI. You CANNOT expedite the process no matter what you do. Use only professionals to get your finger printing done on at least 2 cards. I got it done from Pune and it passed very easily. If you finger prints get rejected it will be another 3 months wait for you so don't try to save money there.


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

Do we get any kind of acknowledgement from FBI that they have received our finger print cards??


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

ausdream189 said:


> Do we get any kind of acknowledgement from FBI that they have received our finger print cards??


No we don't. But you can email them asking your application status , and they will reply back . That becomes acknowledgment then


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you!! By chance do you have the email address handy?



farerpark said:


> No we don't. But you can email them asking your application status , and they will reply back . That becomes acknowledgment then


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

ausdream189 said:


> Thank you!! By chance do you have the email address handy?


Here you go :

Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI)
Criminal Justice Information Services (CJIS) Division
Biometric Services Section
Customer Service Group 
(304) 625-5590 
Office Hours Monday-Friday 
8:00am-8:00pm EST 
[email protected]


----------



## redington (Jun 8, 2015)

ausdream189 said:


> Do we get any kind of acknowledgement from FBI that they have received our finger print cards??


They won't even tell you whether they have received your application until the end of the 10th week from the day they received your application as per the shipping tracking receipt. If your FedEx or DHL receipt shows that it's delivered, call fbi after 10 weeks from that date if you really want a concrete answer or else they will just say they haven't gotten to your packet yet.


----------



## Spartakus (Apr 1, 2015)

FYI:

Package received 28 Apr
Card charged 15 July


----------



## Spartakus (Apr 1, 2015)

And fingerprints were processed yesterday 21-July 
Results will be mailed out today 22-July

(had a phone conversation with FBI yesterday)


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

hi Spartakus, what is the contact for FBI? I have still not begun my process of PCC as I am awaiting the Invite first.

Can you please provide all the contact information that you have in order to get in touch with FBI.


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

nehaa777 said:


> hi Spartakus, what is the contact for FBI? I have still not begun my process of PCC as I am awaiting the Invite first.
> 
> Can you please provide all the contact information that you have in order to get in touch with FBI.


Here you go :

Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI)
Criminal Justice Information Services (CJIS) Division
Biometric Services Section
Customer Service Group 
(304) 625-5590 
Office Hours Monday-Friday 
8:00am-8:00pm EST 
[email protected]


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

farerpark said:


> Here you go :
> 
> Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI)
> Criminal Justice Information Services (CJIS) Division
> ...


thank u so much.


----------



## mdhirfan (Apr 7, 2013)

iHope said:


> SUBJECT: INEXPENSIVE(CHEAP) WAY TO ACHIEVE FINGERPRINTING ON CARDS, PUNE, MAHARASHTRA.
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> ...


Thanks iHope for the detailed note!
I had one question if you can answer - I was planning to send my fingerprints on plain A4 sheet. However, I am just worried about handling during transit - since we are sending only few sheets of paper, there is a high chance of sheets getting crumbled and thus fingerprints getting unusable. 

What precaution did you take to send your sheets? Any suggestions to secure this?


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Friends,

while my husband was in USA, he mailed the docs to FBI for fingerprinting in the month of Feb 2015. Yesterday when he called them, they didnt ask him anything, just his name and told that application was recieved in June2014 and said that they dont keep track of old applications.

Now I am wondering when he submitted the application in Feb, how could the system show that it was submitted in June 2014. I am assuming that there must be some other person with the same name and FBI guy misunderstood. 

Finally the question comes what happen to the application which was submitted in Feburary? Could anyone please advice how we can track that application? He provided the PO rather than giving CC details. Is there anyway we can check this ?

Thanks


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

nehaa777 said:


> hi guys...i need your expert advise and help to go the right way for getting a US PCC. I was on student visa from 2007 to 2011 and wat is the best wat to apply so that everything goes smoothly. I read alot of comments on this thread but I landed being confused.
> 
> Pls help. I have applied for SA SS and waiting for the invite but just want to be prepared for PCC as US might take long (I assume). Pls advise guys.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Hi Neha,
I see you have applied for SA SS, I too have applied for SA SS and waiting for the invite. Which occupation list have you applied for?

We seem to be in the same boat - SA SS and US PCC also, I'm also waiting for the invite but given the time FBI takes to process, I'm wondering if I need to send it soon. Do let me know if we can work together on this. All the best!


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Archana.r said:


> Hello people,
> 
> Does anybody know how long does it take for the report to reach an address in Bangalore, India. I got a reply from FBI that the report has been dispatched around 27th June 2015.


Hi Archana,

I have submitted EOI / SA SS in Jul'15, so waiting on the invite but I still haven't even initiated my US PCC procedure (quite opp. to your proactive approach). Just a question - I'm originally from Chennai but currently in Bangalore. Can you tell where you got the fingerprints done in Bangalore? Would be very useful. 
Also, any idea if I'll have any challenges getting fingerprints done in B'lore since I'm not originally from here?
Much appreciate your response.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

sumi81 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> while my husband was in USA, he mailed the docs to FBI for fingerprinting in the month of Feb 2015. Yesterday when he called them, they didnt ask him anything, just his name and told that application was recieved in June2014 and said that they dont keep track of old applications.
> 
> ...


any thoughts???


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

sumi81 said:


> any thoughts???


Not aware of any way of tracking apart from calling or mailing them. You have already called them. Worth mailing I guess. email id is available in this post .


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

farerpark said:


> Not aware of any way of tracking apart from calling or mailing them. You have already called them. Worth mailing I guess. email id is available in this post .


Thanks farerpark...i will definitely going to mail them.


----------



## jtp2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

Try to get the fingerprints on good quality paper otherwise they will not be accepted. Once you send the fingerprints to FBI, and they get rejected, they will send you the recommended finger print form. In that case, use that form and resubmit to FBI which is generally accepted. Also, they do take time so be patient and apply as soon as possible.


----------



## gpdl (Mar 28, 2015)

My request was delivered at FBI on 27/4 and the PCC was mailed out on 21/7. 
Now I'm awaiting it to get here in Brazil. 

I got the information by emailing them.


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi,

After a long wait (11 months), we finally got our PR grant yesterday. It was really a trying period. My wife's fingerprints got rejected twice. It was the third time that we could get positive results. 

Thank you all the expats on this forum for helping us and guiding us through the entire process.

Wish you all the luck for people who are waiting for grants!!



Visa Applied : 26 Sep 2014
CO Allocated : 28 Nov 2014
Visa Grant : 27 July 2015
Visa 189 - 261313 (70 Points)
IELTS : R : 8.5, W: 8, S: 8.5, L:9
FBI Fingerprints Results : 22 July 2015


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

anyone aware what date they r processing now?


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

DesiBabu said:


> anyone aware what date they r processing now?




YUp called them.. They are processing 13 may 2015 applications


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

m_d_p29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> After a long wait (11 months), we finally got our PR grant yesterday. It was really a trying period. My wife's fingerprints got rejected twice. It was the third time that we could get positive results.
> 
> ...



Congrats buddy


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

sumi81 said:


> YUp called them.. They are processing 13 may 2015 applications


Hi Sumi,

Thanks for responding,in meanwhile i had mailed them about the status and this is the respons e i get...so seems another month wait for me:-

Thank you for your inquiry,

The current processing time for an FBI Background Check is taking 11-13 weeks to complete from the date the request was received. It can take 9+ weeks for a request to clear our security process before we are able to see the request in our system. At this time, it is too early to see the request(s). If you submitted your request by courier (Fed Ex, UPS, or USPS), please view their web site to verify delivery.

Unfortunately, no requests can be expedited at this time due to the amount of work. Please be sure to supply your full name, address, and date of birth when requesting a status update.

Thank you!


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

I got the same response, looks like it is a template 






DesiBabu said:


> Hi Sumi,
> 
> Thanks for responding,in meanwhile i had mailed them about the status and this is the respons e i get...so seems another month wait for me:-
> 
> ...


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

ausdream189 said:


> I got the same response, looks like it is a template


#

Yes it is .. even I got the same reply. That's the same reply they give to every query mail I suppose.


----------



## Spartakus (Apr 1, 2015)

Spartakus said:


> And fingerprints were processed yesterday 21-July
> Results will be mailed out today 22-July
> 
> (had a phone conversation with FBI yesterday)



And I recvd the results yesterday in US.

Second time lucky. The first set of fingerprints were rejected. The second set taken by a professional (Tamil Nadu Crime Records Bureau) and went though successfully.


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi all, can anyone pls tell me whether CO has to receive PCC within 3 months from date of issue? My US PCC was issue in April 2015 and I'm just hoping to get invited in August round....thanks.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

Does anyone knows current date which FBI is processing..i applied on 8th July,credit card not yet charged


----------



## m007averick (Apr 28, 2015)

I applied for FBI PCC after my CO requested so. The last date for submission as per his original mail is August 07, 2015 (28 days), which I think is standard. I have replied to him informing the same that FBI would take 9-12 weeks and hence I would not be able to submit PCC before that. However there is no response from CO that it is acceptable or not. Should I be worried? I was at least expecting a mail from CO stating that its ok to submit PCC late.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

You need not worry, have seen people waiting 11 months due to financial and finger print rejected in other threads.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

DesiBabu said:


> Does anyone knows current date which FBI is processing..i applied on 8th July,credit card not yet charged


Anyone knows the dates please?


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

no idea of dates...mine was submitted on 23thJuly..it is gonna take long time for me..anyone please update what dates are they processing now?


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Processing May 18th, Opening May 22nd.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

ag2015 said:


> Processing May 18th, Opening May 22nd.


thanks ag2015


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

Spartakus said:


> And I recvd the results yesterday in US.
> 
> Second time lucky. The first set of fingerprints were rejected. The second set taken by a professional (Tamil Nadu Crime Records Bureau) and went though successfully.


Was the first set not taken by professional ?


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

farerpark said:


> Was the first set not taken by professional ?


normallly when fingers prints IF NOT PER INSTRUCTIONS ,they reject it


----------



## Spartakus (Apr 1, 2015)

farerpark said:


> Was the first set not taken by professional ?


I took the first set (for me and my wife) myself. While mine went through fine, my wife's was rejected as they were feeble.

The second time, we had my wife's done in TN Crime Bureau. The guy (SP of Police) there was extremely helpful and we had her fingerprinted atleast 5-6 times as her fingerprints were quite light and feeble. We somehow managed a decent set of fingerprints and sent two copies to the FBI. It went through fine.

In any case - its better to get this done through a professional as you can obtain evidence that they were indeed done (in case of a process breakdown or extreme delays) and pass it on to the CO.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Is PCC required for a child less than 2 years old who is an US citizen and now residing in UK?


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

jairichi said:


> Is PCC required for a child less than 2 years old who is an US citizen and now residing in UK?


PCC is not required for kids.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

DesiBabu said:


> PCC is not required for kids.


Thanks Desibabu.


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

ag2015 said:


> Processing May 18th, Opening May 22nd.


Anbody called them after this update . What is the latest date they are opening. My packet reached FBI office on 28th May , so expecting it will be opened in this week :fingerscrossed:


----------



## miki123 (Aug 11, 2015)

Called yesterday, August 10, they were opening applications received on May 29th.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

miki123 said:


> Called yesterday, August 10, they were opening applications received on May 29th.


Thanks Miki123!

Mine being from 8th july still long way to go


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

My is 19th of June. So getting close)


----------



## miki123 (Aug 11, 2015)

DesiBabu said:


> Thanks Miki123!
> 
> Mine being from 8th july still long way to go


Good luck, mine is just a bit later than yours. Mine is July 13th, so probably I'm looking at processing time around end of September!!! Long wait!


----------



## tellis_roshan (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello Everyone

I have made 190- Application and the Co contacted me yesterday demanding for National police check and 
FBI pcc.
Could anyone please guide me how to get the FBI pcc.I am based in perth .....
Any Advice

VISA Application - 19/06/2015 All documents uploaded upfront
CO contact :11/08/2015 Request for FBI pcc and australian national police Clearance
VISA Grant Date - ???


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

You can check the details of application process at : https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks.

1. get fingerprints from a local police station or police office.
2. get a credit card that can be used for payment in another country
3. Download and fill application form.
4. Download and fill credit card form. 
5. Put the fingerprints , application form and credit card details form in an envelope , and post it to FBI . (postal address is in the form and on website).

Try to give a US local address (friend or relative) ,so that the time for report to be sent to you is reduced.


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Guys , 

If fingerprints are not good, how does FBI inform us , they send a letter , or they send email or both ?.

My CC got swiped on 12th Aug. Trying to find our ways to know if fingerprints are ok ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

farerpark said:


> Hi Guys , If fingerprints are not good, how does FBI inform us , they send a letter , or they send email or both ?. My CC got swiped on 12th Aug. Trying to find our ways to know if fingerprints are ok ?


As far as i got it, they wont charge unless its good.


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

andreyx108b said:


> As far as i got it, they wont charge unless its good.


If that is correct , Then its very relieving to know that


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

farerpark said:


> If that is correct , Then its very relieving to know that


I bet.) when ur prints reached them?(date)


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

On 29th May


----------



## BarBelle (Mar 24, 2015)

*FBI PCC Delivery Time to Australia*

Hi guys, we are just waiting for my FBI clearance as I have uploaded everything already. My fingerprints were received by FBI on May 28th and my CC have already been charged 2 days ago.

Just wondering if someone knows how long will it take for the PCC to arrive in Australia (Sydney) because as per the FBI customer service staff I've spoken to yesterday, they're just finalizing my clearance and will be sending it out soon.

Hope someone here can reply and tell me as this FBI PCC has really taken too long and is the only requirement left to be fulfilled before (hopefully) I get my VISA 190 grant.

Thanks and cheers to all!


*************************************
Visa 190 Lodged May 13
CO Contact June 11
Medicals DONE
All PCCs Uploaded Except: FBI
Grant Date:___________________
*************************************


----------



## freestyler84 (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am about to apply for USA PCC next week. I have downloaded the forms. Can somebody guide me in filling the FD-258? My understanding is that I need to fill this form and take it to a law enforcement agency who then takes my fingerprint impressions. Which are the required fields to be filled on the form? Also, can I get the fingerprint impressions from a private agency?


----------



## tellis_roshan (Mar 27, 2014)

farerpark said:


> Y
> 
> 1. get fingerprints from a local police station or police office.
> 2. get a credit card that can be used for payment in another country
> ...


Thank You Farer Park for your Info Will sort this out Cheers....
Thanks a Lot ...


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

BarBelle said:


> Hi guys, we are just waiting for my FBI clearance as I have uploaded everything already. My fingerprints were received by FBI on May 28th and my CC have already been charged 2 days ago.
> 
> Just wondering if someone knows how long will it take for the PCC to arrive in Australia (Sydney) because as per the FBI customer service staff I've spoken to yesterday, they're just finalizing my clearance and will be sending it out soon.
> 
> ...



My date is same as you. CC was charged last week. Customer care asked me to call mid of this week by which my request should get processed. 

It might take a week for it to get to Australia. I gave local US address of a relative so the delivery time is cut short


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

freestyler84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am about to apply for USA PCC next week. I have downloaded the forms. Can somebody guide me in filling the FD-258? My understanding is that I need to fill this form and take it to a law enforcement agency who then takes my fingerprint impressions. Which are the required fields to be filled on the form? Also, can I get the fingerprint impressions from a private agency?



No need to take the form to the fingerprinting agency. At least I did not 

Yes you can get fingerprints from a private agency also.


----------



## 0703 (Aug 12, 2015)

post my fingerprint to them since 26-Jun-15. After how many week should I call to check the status?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

0703 said:


> post my fingerprint to them since 26-Jun-15. After how many week should I call to check the status?


about 4 weeks from now.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

*foreign language pcc*

If PCC is in French which is obtained from Belgium for ca.Canada migration would there any problem? Would Aus team accept it


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> If PCC is in French which is obtained from Belgium for ca.Canada migration would there any problem? Would Aus team accept it


You need to translate it to English by Certified translator. +If it not older than required by Aus.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You need to translate it to English by Certified translator. +If it not older than required by Aus.


Thank you so much andreyx108b. Where to get such services? Can you please help me


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Thank you so much andreyx108b. Where to get such services? Can you please help me


You mean translation? 

Where do you live now? I have certified translator in the UK - who you can send the scanned copy, she will translate you the document and post by mail original certified translations + e-mail copy too. I am not sure how much it will cost, but for a German PCC they would charge about 25+ GBP.


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

indy2aus said:


> Thank you so much andreyx108b. Where to get such services? Can you please help me


These services are available many places. You can search in google for a translator near you


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi anyone has any idea which date they are processing nowadays??


----------



## bharath137 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi There freestyler.... I also need to my US PCC done. Any idea what is the time it takes.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

earlier it was taking upto 16 weeks. Now it should be faster I guess.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

sumi81 said:


> Hi anyone has any idea which date they are processing nowadays??


Did anyone call them?


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

Does anyone know..which date they are processing now?


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

Submitted my EOI on 08/08 but went ahead and mailed in the fingerprints and forms for FBI PCC last week.. 

Good to know there is a way to call/mail them to check status..


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

Does anyone know..which date are they processing now?


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

seems,this thread is dead....so many people looking for answer but no one responding.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I think those who need a date urgently are capabale of calling themselves or try to calculate the date based on info in this thread.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I am expecting them to charge my CC between 1st and 15th Sep. My forms reached them on 19th of June. From this its easy to calculate. I followed the thread for 5 month, they are punctual.


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

*VERY urgent*

Hi,

I need this info very urgently, really appreciate your response.

I currently live in India, can I provide a local US address for the FBI to send their report to? Is there any issue in doing so? Reason I want to do this is it would be faster have someone send to me (to India) from US than FBI sending via., US post


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi,

Few questions regarding the FD-258 form - I have to get this from Chennai finger printing bureau.

- what should I enter under the "Reason fingerprinted" field?
- OCA: Is this only for private agents? I'm going to the police station, what should I ask for in case they are not aware of it (Their seal and signature will suffice or should I get any other details?)


----------



## psirimalla (Jun 29, 2009)

*About PCC*

Hello All,

I have lodged Australian PR EOI and still waiting. I have been woking in USA since last 4 years on h1 visa. I would like to know where to get the PCC either from India or USA and what is the procedure.

Kindly advice


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

psirimalla said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have lodged Australian PR EOI and still waiting. I have been woking in USA since last 4 years on h1 visa. I would like to know where to get the PCC either from India or USA and what is the procedure.
> 
> Kindly advice


I am assuming that you are an Indian citizen who is in USA for the last 4 years.
In that case you need to apply for PCC in USA an well as in India.
Moreover if you have stayed in any country for 12 months or more over the last 10 years you will need to get a PCC from that country as well.
This is also applicable for all individuals who are part of your EOI and are 16 or more years old.

You can find more information here:
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

psirimalla said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have lodged Australian PR EOI and still waiting. I have been woking in USA since last 4 years on h1 visa. I would like to know where to get the PCC either from India or USA and what is the procedure.
> 
> Kindly advice


You have to get both India and US PCC's.

Check the below link for FBI PCC details. You have to get Finger Prints from your local police station and send it to FBI along with fees, and forms mentioned in the below link.

As per my knowledge, you can not use the "FBI-approved Channeler" option unless you are a US PR holder or Citizen. So i did it my self. but search in this thread and see if some one already did that.
~
https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks


For Indian PCC, you can get it through the Indian Consulate in US i guess (provided you are still in US). I dont have much idea about this as I got it from India it self after coming back from USA.

and Search this thread for more details on FBI PCC.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

dm2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need this info very urgently, really appreciate your response.
> 
> I currently live in India, can I provide a local US address for the FBI to send their report to? Is there any issue in doing so? Reason I want to do this is it would be faster have someone send to me (to India) from US than FBI sending via., US post


Yes you can do so.
There are many (including myself) who have done just the same.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

anyone got their PCC in last 2 weeks?do not see any updates here


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

My CC charged on Friday. For me and my wife. I guess i should expect record in mailbox within few weeks. Great!


----------



## freestyler84 (Jul 25, 2015)

That means they have opened your package in just 10 weeks, right? I guess charging credit card means that your fingerprints look good. Congrats 



andreyx108b said:


> My CC charged on Friday. For me and my wife. I guess i should expect record in mailbox within few weeks. Great!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

freestyler84 said:


> That means they have opened your package in just 10 weeks, right? I guess charging credit card means that your fingerprints look good. Congrats


Yeah, i hope so.. I will call them on wed to confirm. 

Yeah it took around 10 weeks.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

freestyler84 said:


> That means they have opened your package in just 10 weeks, right? I guess charging credit card means that your fingerprints look good. Congrats


Credit Card getting charged does not in any way mean that your finger prints have been accepted.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

@andrex18b,
When did *u* *r* package reached fbi?

*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

DesiBabu said:


> @andrex18b, When did u r package reached fbi? Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html Thank you. kaju/moderator


19th of june


----------



## topmahajan (Jul 14, 2015)

Guys,

Just to update the group my CC is charged today. My packet reached there on 23rd June.

Do you guys know what will happen next and how much time it usually takes to issue the PCC?


----------



## _khaled_ (Aug 31, 2015)

AFAIK now the process will take 1~2 weeks. 
Then they will post it over USPS First-class snail mail, no idea how long they gonna take to reach your destination.



topmahajan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just to update the group my CC is charged today. My packet reached there on 23rd June.
> 
> Do you guys know what will happen next and how much time it usually takes to issue the PCC?


----------



## rohitreddy (Apr 23, 2015)

topmahajan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just to update the group my CC is charged today. My packet reached there on 23rd June.
> 
> Do you guys know what will happen next and how much time it usually takes to issue the PCC?


My package reached by 30th June.. wondering when they will open it


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rohitreddy said:


> My package reached by 30th June.. wondering when they will open it


In my opinion your card will be charged this week.


----------



## rohitreddy (Apr 23, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> In my opinion your card will be charged this week.


Thanks for the quick reply.. waiting for cc to get charged


----------



## deeps.vaishu (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello Friends,
My husband stayed in NY, USA for about 5 months i.e. from Dec 2010 to May 2011 on L1 Visa. Now that we are getting PCC in India for filing 189 Visa, should we also get PCC for my husband from USA. If yes, can anyone please guide us with the process that is involved and the average duration that it would take. Thanks in advance.

Thanks again.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

deeps.vaishu said:


> Hello Friends,
> My husband stayed in NY, USA for about 5 months i.e. from Dec 2010 to May 2011 on L1 Visa. Now that we are getting PCC in India for filing 189 Visa, should we also get PCC for my husband from USA. If yes, can anyone please guide us with the process that is involved and the average duration that it would take. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Thanks again.


You dont need to. You only require PCC if he stayed there for more than 12 month. 

Please note: However, in certain cases i guess, CO can ask for one. 

It takes 3 month on average.


----------



## deeps.vaishu (Jul 8, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> You dont need to. You only require PCC if he stayed there for more than 12 month.
> 
> Please note: However, in certain cases i guess, CO can ask for one.
> 
> It takes 3 month on average.


Hi andreyx108b, 

Thanks for your response. Are you sure about this? 
Because, this is what I see as set of guidelines in ImmiAccount.

_



In order for your visa or citizenship application to be processed, you need to provide evidence of your 'good character'. Good character covers the 'enduring moral qualities of a person' and whether they are likely to uphold and obey the Australian laws while in Australia, and other commitments they may make through the Australian Citizenship Pledge.

All visa and citizenship applicants are required to provide a penal clearance certificate or police check from each country visited, if:

you lived or travelled outside Australia since the age of 18 years or over; and

the total time spent outside Australia added up to 12 months or more; and

the time spent in any one country was more than 90 days; or

you are requested to do so by the department.

For more information and country-specific instructions on how to obtain a police clearance, see Character and police certificate requirements


For Visa applications

If you have lived in Australia for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years (these 12 months are calculated cumulatively, not consecutively) you are required to provide an Australian Federal Police (AFP) clearance by completing a National Police Check Online Application Form

If you wish to post the form, you can request for a form by calling the AFP helpdesk on +61 2 6202 3333.

The AFP website contains details of the fees for National Police Checks


For Citizenship applications

Persons applying for Australian citizenship aged 18 years and over must satisfy the 'good character' requirements.

Any applicant for citizenship by conferral, whether under or over 18 years of age, cannot be approved for citizenship in certain circumstances relating to criminal offences.

For more information about the character requirement, see Good character and offences​

Click to expand...

_


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

deeps.vaishu said:


> Hi andreyx108b,
> 
> Thanks for your response. Are you sure about this?
> Because, this is what I see as set of guidelines in ImmiAccount.


Yes. I am sure. 

Please refer: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/407465-pcc-required-subclass-189-visa.html


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

in case of finger prints aren't good, do they notify us by email or mail?


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

plz post here when that happens....



rohitreddy said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.. waiting for cc to get charged


----------



## rohitreddy (Apr 23, 2015)

ausdream189 said:


> plz post here when that happens....


Sure I will


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

My records were sent yesterday 8/9/15


----------



## Migindian (Sep 8, 2015)

Any latest updates guyz?


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Opening June 29, processing June 22 as of Sept 9.


----------



## Migindian (Sep 8, 2015)

Is there anyone whose cc charged today?


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

No updates?


----------



## rohitreddy (Apr 23, 2015)

ausdream189 said:


> No updates?


Nothing yet man


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

This wait is killing.......my india pcc is also up there 

Hope i get both soon....


----------



## Migindian (Sep 8, 2015)

My cc got charged just now.. My fingerprint reached them on 29th july..


----------



## rohitreddy (Apr 23, 2015)

Migindian said:


> My cc got charged just now.. My fingerprint reached them on 29th july..


June or July.. migindian


----------



## Migindian (Sep 8, 2015)

Sorry..june29


----------



## rohitreddy (Apr 23, 2015)

Migindian said:


> Sorry..june29


Got worried man.. My package reached on 30th June..


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

Mine reached on 8th july..hoping for next week


----------



## rohitreddy (Apr 23, 2015)

ausdream189 said:


> This wait is killing.......my india pcc is also up there
> 
> Hope i get both soon....


Any update yet


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

nope...i think you are ahead of me in the queue.....mine is Jul 10....i sent an e-mail, standard response by saying 11-13 weeks processing time...


based on the portal updates, i get a feeling that they open the envelopes only Monday's....labor day caused delay....again, this is my hypothesis



rohitreddy said:


> Any update yet


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I got my pcc, sent on 19th of June - but rejected my wife's ... Sending again tomorrow. 

Guys do you mind adding your post to FBI dates to sheet in my signature? We can monitor dates and progress.


----------



## topmahajan (Jul 14, 2015)

is this "[email protected]" the right email id to ask for status?


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Friends,

For me, the package reached there on 23rd July. Long wait.. expecting it to receive it in october end.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

guys,my form reached thhem on 8th july..still credit card not charged yet


----------



## rohitreddy (Apr 23, 2015)

DesiBabu said:


> guys,my form reached thhem on 8th july..still credit card not charged yet


Mine reached on 30th June.. still not charged..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumi81 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> For me, the package reached there on 23rd July. Long wait.. expecting it to receive it in october end.


You should get it completed by Mid-October, but then wait for the post to arrive..


----------



## wattevah (Jul 16, 2014)

They are opening mail received on July 6th as of today, Sept 17th.


----------



## rohitreddy (Apr 23, 2015)

Guys just as an update my credit card got charged on 14 Sep


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

Thanks whattewah


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

rohitreddy said:


> Guys just as an update my credit card got charged on 14 Sep


Hi Rohit,

When did it reach FBI, date please?

Thanks,


----------



## rohitreddy (Apr 23, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> When did it reach FBI, date please?
> 
> Thanks,


It reached by 30th June


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

They slowed down quite a bit...


----------



## Migindian (Sep 8, 2015)

How long will it take for the packet to reach back us


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

guys i lost touch with this thread. I am just arranging my documents to apply for visa. I will have to apply for usa pcc as well. What is the first step and how do we begin? Pls advise. I am worried this will eat up a lot of time in the application


----------



## topmahajan (Jul 14, 2015)

Guys,

I have received my PCC.

Packet reached FBI : 23rd June
CC Charged: 2nd Sep
PCC mailed: 11th Sept:
PCC received: 19 Sept


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

congrats! can you pls explain the procedure


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nehaa777 said:


> congrats! can you pls explain the procedure


Mate, if you google FBI Summary request - it gives plenty of results, i can not give a link here. The process is very easy.


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

topmahajan said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have received my PCC.
> 
> ...


Mate,
Did you give India address or US address? It seems you received it in 9 days after they mailed.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> They slowed down quite a bit...


All,

Mine got charged $36 today. FBI received date was 9th July.

Andy,

Need help.charging $36means mine and my wife PCC went thru. Or there is any rejection. How much yours charged? Appreciate your response.
Thanks


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

My forms reached the FBI on July 10, 2015 and the credit card was charged today; Sept 22, 2015.


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

Mine reached on the same day....cc hasn't been charged yet


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

ausdream189 said:


> Mine reached on the same day....cc hasn't been charged yet


be aware,they lost my application.mine and my wife's was in same envelope ..they charged for her yesterday but for not for me..ue to curiosity i called them today an on calling got to know they are unable to trace my form,they lost it..


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

ag2015 said:


> My forms reached the FBI on July 10, 2015 and the credit card was charged today; Sept 22, 2015.


Does charged means, will it not be rejected. Or, there can be rejections also.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Does charged means, will it not be rejected. Or, there can be rejections also.


As far as i understood - they can rehect after.

Funny thing is, i ve sent my and my wife's.
Cc Charged for both.
My delivered but no wife's
2 days after I have called them - they could not figure out why, then they said it was rejected.
Next morning i got it in my post


----------



## topmahajan (Jul 14, 2015)

sridhar5ms said:


> Mate,
> Did you give India address or US address? It seems you received it in 9 days after they mailed.


I gave the India address and even I was surprised when I received it that quick .


----------



## topmahajan (Jul 14, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Mate, if you google FBI Summary request - it gives plenty of results, i can not give a link here. The process is very easy.


That's true. Just go to FBI site (search on google for identity history summary check FBI USA). Important thing is to get the fingerprints done properly. Other than that u just need to fill application form and credit card form and mail them.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

topmahajan said:


> That's true. Just go to FBI site (search on google for identity history summary check FBI USA). Important thing is to get the fingerprints done properly. Other than that u just need to fill application form and credit card form and mail them.


Yep, they suggect to do 2 copies, dont listen and do 4 copies, and preferably from 2 different places. I know it is a pain in the ***, but it saves you a lot of time in the future.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

my package reached to them on 23rd July. I am praying that CC gets charged asap though the timeline says it will be charged in mid october. 

Keep the thread updated guyz. I am gonna call them today. Will update the thread accordingly


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

There is an e-mail ID using which you can contact them.


----------



## wattevah (Jul 16, 2014)

i didn't put tracking on mine but i think they received it on July 10th. My cc has pending charge Sept. 22nd.


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

I called those guys....they have my finger prints, interestingly, they say that the package was received on 7/13 although it reached on 7/10 according to the tracking number.....anyway, couple of days.....hope prints get through


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

cc charged today.....prints reached on 7/10 according to the tracking number, but i was told that they received on 7/13 over phone.....

now, any idea how long it takes to receive the final pcc from fbi (usa address)?


----------



## sophia007 (Mar 22, 2015)

wattevah said:


> i didn't put tracking on mine but i think they received it on July 10th. My cc has pending charge Sept. 22nd.


If you are talking about PCC for US - mine took over 13 weeks.


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

apologies...i meant, how long it's gonna take after credit card transaction?



sophia007 said:


> If you are talking about PCC for US - mine took over 13 weeks.


----------



## sophia007 (Mar 22, 2015)

ausdream189 said:


> apologies...i meant, how long it's gonna take after credit card transaction?


I was not talking for India PCC....

I was only referring to US PCC. For US there is no CC's it was cashier's check (like you have DDs? in India)


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

I was talking about USA PCC too as we are in USA PCC thread. Option 1 request from fbi site, the acceptable payments are Credit Card (separate form needs to be submitted) or money order or cashier's/certified check.

https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/i...n-identity-history-summary-request-to-the-fbi

thank you though.....



sophia007 said:


> I was not talking for India PCC....
> 
> I was only referring to US PCC. For US there is no CC's it was cashier's check (like you have DDs? in India)


----------



## sophia007 (Mar 22, 2015)

ausdream189 said:


> I was talking about USA PCC too as we are in USA PCC thread. Option 1 request from fbi site, the acceptable payments are Credit Card (separate form needs to be submitted) or money order or cashier's/certified check.
> 
> https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/i...n-identity-history-summary-request-to-the-fbi
> 
> thank you though.....


No clue on how long will it take with CC. Hope you hear back soon!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ausdream189 said:


> cc charged today.....prints reached on 7/10 according to the tracking number, but i was told that they received on 7/13 over phone..... now, any idea how long it takes to receive the final pcc from fbi (usa address)?


They mailed my PCC 10 days after CC was charged. Ir reached my home address 7 days later. I am in Germany.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

called them yesterday. They are processing 13th July applications as of now. I will call them again on next friday. I hope by then they will pick 23rd July application.


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello Guys
In last 10 years i went to USA twice and stayed there for 3 Months each time. do i need a PCC from USA ??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aafarup said:


> Hello Guys In last 10 years i went to USA twice and stayed there for 3 Months each time. do i need a PCC from USA ??


No. As its only 6 month.

11if you stayed more than 12 months in total you need.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

any one else called FBI???


----------



## _xeon_ (Aug 17, 2015)

sumi81 said:


> called them yesterday. They are processing 13th July applications as of now. I will call them again on next friday. I hope by then they will pick 23rd July application.


My application was received on 29th July. 
Following your updates closely, please post as your CC gets charged. 

I will try calling them next week.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

DesiBabu said:


> be aware,they lost my application.mine and my wife's was in same envelope ..they charged for her yesterday but for not for me..ue to curiosity i called them today an on calling got to know they are unable to trace my form,they lost it..


Fnally they found my application after some follow-ups..camme out from dead water


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> They mailed my PCC 10 days after CC was charged. Ir reached my home address 7 days later. I am in Germany.



How do you know,when they mailed the PCC,do they send any e-mail?


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

topmahajan said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have received my PCC.
> 
> ...


Mahajan,

hoow do you know,when did they mail your letter..they sent any notification?


----------



## topmahajan (Jul 14, 2015)

DesiBabu said:


> Mahajan,
> 
> hoow do you know,when did they mail your letter..they sent any notification?


I guessed this date from the US POst stamp on the envelop once I received it. They also tols me this date when I called them after my CC got charged.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

Oh OK , thanks Mahajan


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Can anyone tell how long can it take if the return address is in USA only?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumi81 said:


> Can anyone tell how long can it take if the return address is in USA only?


Usually 1-3 days.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

andreyx108b said:


> Usually 1-3 days.



Thanks buddy for the prompt reply.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

my appreached to them on 8th july,card charged on 24 Sept,after that no status..anyone having idea of timelines pleasE?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

DesiBabu said:


> my appreached to them on 8th july,card charged on 24 Sept,after that no status..anyone having idea of timelines pleasE?


This is normal, after charging you card it will take about 8-10 days to process your request, then it will take few days/week (depending on destination country) to reach your home.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

that means my cc would be charged around 15th October. please correct me if my assumption is wrong. waiting desperately for it. whole thing is stuck just because of this. I hope fingerprints wont get rejected.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumi81 said:


> that means my cc would be charged around 15th October. please correct me if my assumption is wrong. waiting desperately for it. whole thing is stuck just because of this. I hope fingerprints wont get rejected.


Looking at the dates now, this is pretty accurate. 

How many samples of fingerprints did you send?


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

andreyx108b said:


> Looking at the dates now, this is pretty accurate.
> 
> How many samples of fingerprints did you send?


unfortunately ..only one.. my husband didnt know and somehow I also missed telling him the same. Now I am seriously worrying about it.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumi81 said:


> unfortunately ..only one.. my husband didnt know and somehow I also missed telling him the same. Now I am seriously worrying about it.


Well, don't worry - I've also sent just one copy for me and my wife, and they came out good. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sophia007 (Mar 22, 2015)

sumi81 said:


> unfortunately ..only one.. my husband didnt know and somehow I also missed telling him the same. Now I am seriously worrying about it.


I sent one copy as well. All turned out just fine. It is taking them time as their system is going through some changes/upgrade.

-S


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

This wait is really killing me. 

Guyz..anyone called them? There will be no miracle but what is the harm in hoping.


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Fellow impatient souls, here's an update:

Packet reached FBI: Jul 10, 2015
Card Charged: Sept 22, 2015
FBI Mailed the certificate: Sept 30, 2015 (Confirmed that on the phone)

Now waiting to receive it in the mail. Unfortunately they don't send it with a tracking number, just normal first class mail so should be 2-3 days to get to NYC from Clarksburg, WV.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

*USA PCC validity*

Can someone tell me that USA PCC is valid for how many days. Is it valid for particular days only.


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

FBI doesn't put a validity on the certificate, it's up to the receiving agency. In case of Australian immigration, it is indefinitely valid if you don't live in the US anymore, 1 year if you still live here.


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

How do you guys verify status of application? Call them or is there a email/weblink I can use?

I mailed my packet on 15th of August but I used EMS not fedex/UPS so I don't know if it reached them.. want to confirm.

lol it was so easy to get the state police reports online for all states I'd lived in (lived in USA for 10years) but this takes 11 weeks..


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

BatWolf said:


> How do you guys verify status of application? Call them or is there a email/weblink I can use?
> 
> I mailed my packet on 15th of August but I used EMS not fedex/UPS so I don't know if it reached them.. want to confirm.
> 
> lol it was so easy to get the state police reports online for all states I'd lived in (lived in USA for 10years) but this takes 11 weeks..


Send an email to [email protected]. If you would have used a tracking method, you would know the exact date of delivery. While they won't be able to tell you if they have started processing your case (unless they actually have and your data is in the system), they will be able to tell you which date packages they are currently processing. So based on that you'll get a rough idea as to when your case will be processed.


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

guys..has anybody applied for USA pcc from Dubai? If yes, what is the procedure please. I need to begin with it as soon as possible.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

ag2015 said:


> Fellow impatient souls, here's an update:
> 
> Packet reached FBI: Jul 10, 2015
> Card Charged: Sept 22, 2015
> ...


My case is also ditto same which was confirmed on phone. Cleared the highway, and PCC is in-flight.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> My case is also ditto same which was confirmed on phone. Cleared the highway, and PCC is in-flight.


Congrats!!


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

for me they said they mailed o 24th sept.have not received yet......although within US:-
requests were completed and the responses were mailed out around 9-24-2015


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

DesiBabu said:


> for me they said they mailed o 24th sept.have not received yet......although within US:- requests were completed and the responses were mailed out around 9-24-2015


Very strange what state?


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

Georgia


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

DesiBabu said:


> Georgia


Should have been delivered.. Hm.. Monday maybe


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

Got delivered for me just now, for my wife still awaited...Fri said they dispatched on 24th while envelope stamp says 28th


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

DesiBabu said:


> Got delivered for me just now, for my wife still awaited...Fri said they dispatched on 24th while envelope stamp says 28th


Congrats.?Well, 28th makes sense.,


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Can someone tell me that USA PCC is valid for how many days. Is it valid for particular days only.


did u get ur pcc yet?


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

mailed them yesterday. They are opening mail for 07-20-2015. I am going to call them on friday to ask for my application status.

What kind of information they ask and tell you when someone call them?


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm little bit worried.... I was told that mine was mailed on last Tuesday and my wife's was on last Thursday..... I have received my wife's today, but I'm still waiting for mine


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

guys pls help .. i have written a post few days back... has any body applied from dubai? Whoever has done it from India or other places, what do you have to take with you for finger prints? Is there a specific form or something? so al you have to do is get the finger prints and mail to fbi right? when are the credit card details given?
I am a little lost here...pls reply soon. thanks


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

nehaa777 said:


> guys pls help .. i have written a post few days back... has any body applied from dubai? Whoever has done it from India or other places, what do you have to take with you for finger prints? Is there a specific form or something? so al you have to do is get the finger prints and mail to fbi right? when are the credit card details given?
> I am a little lost here...pls reply soon. thanks


Everything you need to know is here, including the application form and the form for credit card payment.
https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/i...n-identity-history-summary-request-to-the-fbi

Shouldn't matter where you apply from


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

nehaa777 said:


> guys pls help .. i have written a post few days back... has any body applied from dubai? Whoever has done it from India or other places, what do you have to take with you for finger prints? Is there a specific form or something? so al you have to do is get the finger prints and mail to fbi right? when are the credit card details given?
> I am a little lost here...pls reply soon. thanks


The link provided by BatWolf was the same one I used and will provide you with all the details you need. However, the below should be helpful as well:

From the link, you'll notice there are a total of 4 documents:

1) Applicant Information Form: This asks for all your details.

2) FD-258: This is the card on which you'll take all your fingerprints. I contacted a fingerprint expert (paid INR 2000) and he helped me with the prints and also had the card. I'm *not* sure if you could just take a printout of the form on a regular paper and take the prints on that. I did want to risk it so I decided to cough up the money and have the prints taken by an expert (especially given how long the FBI checks usually take). In my case the expert did ask me to bring along a copy of my passport.

3) Credit Card Payment form: If you want to pay by CC, you will need to fill out this form and send along to the FBI.

4) Checklist: Just to help you ensure you've included all the relevant documents in the package you send to the FBI (usually you'll send the first 3 documents above to the FBI).


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

awesome! thanks so much rahulreshu... I was thinking to print the finger print form and then go to the police headquarters which is where the prints are taken here in dubai. Is it ok to take the printed form just in case they dont have it or something?


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

You should ask them if they have the FD-258 form with them. If they do, that would be awesome. If they don't, you can take a printout of the form and send that in but as stated above you may be risking the FBI rejecting your paperwork if you don't take the prints on the regular FD-258 paper (it is thicker than a regular paper and probably has some other characteristics suited for fingerprinting).


----------



## topmahajan (Jul 14, 2015)

rahulreshu said:


> You should ask them if they have the FD-258 form with them. If they do, that would be awesome. If they don't, you can take a printout of the form and send that in but as stated above you may be risking the FBI rejecting your paperwork if you don't take the prints on the regular FD-258 paper (it is thicker than a regular paper and probably has some other characteristics suited for fingerprinting).


In my case, finger print company simply printed the FD 258 form on normal paper (used for all prints) and it worked fine in my case. I think most of the agencies use normal A4 paper at least in India for fingerprints.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

topmahajan said:


> In my case, finger print company simply printed the FD 258 form on normal paper (used for all prints) and it worked fine in my case. I think most of the agencies use normal A4 paper at least in India for fingerprints.


How much did you pay?


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

ok got it. credit card form can be filled manually right


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

oh i checked, we can type in the credit card form. ignore my above question.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes, I suppose so but it has editable fields so it can be easily filled in using Adobe Reader.


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

To people just filling in the FBI form and getting fingerprints:

I think you can include MULTIPLE finger-print sheets just in case your first finger-print sheet is rejected due to bad prints.. This will save time in the case that ur finger prints are rejected and you have to re-send another set.

Maybe someone can confirm..

I wish I'd known this when I mailed my app out.. The sri lankan police officer who took my prints actually suggested that we take 2 sets but I was afraid of messing up the application.. 




rahulreshu said:


> Send an email to [email protected]. If you would have used a tracking method, you would know the exact date of delivery. While they won't be able to tell you if they have started processing your case (unless they actually have and your data is in the system), they will be able to tell you which date packages they are currently processing. So based on that you'll get a rough idea as to when your case will be processed.


I just checked the receipt from EMS and it indeed had a tracking number! lol
So checked that out online and seems my packet got to Clarksburg on the 28th of Aug.. I guess im looking at mid-November till I get processed..


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

is it necessary to mention the social security number?


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

Live, work, or travel in a foreign country is the option to select while filling application form right?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nehaa777 said:


> Live, work, or travel in a foreign country is the option to select while filling application form right?


Yes.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

nehaa777 said:


> is it necessary to mention the social security number?


Dunno but I put it in mine. I see no harm in mentioning it unless your mail gets intercepted by someone with malicious intentions.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahulreshu said:


> Dunno but I put it in mine. I see no harm in mentioning it unless your mail gets intercepted by someone with malicious intentions.


If you have one, you should.


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> If you have one, you should.


My US PCC experience:-

My and My Wife application received by FBi-8th July
Card Charged for my wife-22n Sept
For Me-24th Sept

PCC issues for my Wife-29th Sept
For Me-28th Sept

PCC Received for my Wife-5th Oct
For Me-3rd Oct

Hope this helps,those who are waiting and worried if one of the applicant got PCC and other still waiting,

I am based out in US.So you can say within 10 days of card getting chargedm we got our PCC in hand


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

DesiBabu said:


> My US PCC experience:-
> 
> My and My Wife application received by FBi-8th July
> Card Charged for my wife-22n Sept
> ...


Thanks for the info.


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

FBI Report timeline....

- Reached FBI on 7/13
- CC was charged on 9/24
- FBI report received on 10/05 (spouse - within USA)
- FBI report received on 10/07 (mine - within USA)

Thanks!!


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Well..I called them yesterday.. they have my application which was received by them on 23/07. 

Guyz after how many days CC would be charged?


----------



## DesiBabu (May 26, 2015)

sumi81 said:


> Well..I called them yesterday.. they have my application which was received by them on 23/07.
> 
> Guyz after how many days CC would be charged?


expect it next week


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

if all is ok .. after one week of CC get charged they would mail it.. and after 3-4 days it would be received within USA. which means another 3 weeks to get the PCC.


----------



## topmahajan (Jul 14, 2015)

rahulreshu said:


> How much did you pay?


They charged me 1500 INR per copy.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Guyz.. I called them on 08 oct..that day they opened the 23rd july mails. I just cgecked the cc was charged the next dayi.e 09 oct.. It is bit strange.. Other thing when will be able to know that if fingerprints are accepted or not..

Can anyone guess abt it??
Thanks


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

They mailed it 1 week after CC is charged and 9 days to reach India.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks Buddy for the reply. 

I will call them today to know if they have accepted the fingerprints or not.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

I had a word with fingerprinting dept. the fingerprints were gud.. They may mail out it today.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Editing the post


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

sumi81 said:


> Guyz.. I called them on 08 oct..that day they opened the 23rd july mails. I just cgecked the cc was charged the next dayi.e 09 oct.. It is bit strange.. Other thing when will be able to know that if fingerprints are accepted or not..
> 
> Can anyone guess abt it??
> Thanks


From what I've read they won't charge the credit card unless finger prints are good. IF the fingerprints are not acceptable they will email you and request another copy.


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> From what I've read they won't charge the credit card unless finger prints are good. IF the fingerprints are not acceptable they will email you and request another copy.


That's not true, they charge when card when thy open the mail. They process the fingerprints about 8 days after that.


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

ag2015 said:


> That's not true, they charge when card when thy open the mail. They process the fingerprints about 8 days after that.


oh ok.. my mistake.. but still they won't just reject the application right out if the fingerprints are bad right? I've seen it either on the FBI website or on here that they will request additional copies..

Also solely going by what I know about fingerprint analysis, they should be able to tell if the fingerprints are legible first.. After that verifying criminal history by running it through IAFIS or other databases will take longer.


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

They will request new fingerprints, but unfortunately, that will mean it will take another 11 weeks. You essentially go to the back of the queue.


----------



## _xeon_ (Aug 17, 2015)

My finger prints were received by FBI on 29th July. CC charged yesterday.


----------



## mdhirfan (Apr 7, 2013)

_xeon_ said:


> My finger prints were received by FBI on 29th July. CC charged yesterday.


My fingerprints were received on 4th August. Hoping to get the CC charged by end of this week.
Anybody with an august date charged?


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

mdhirfan said:


> My fingerprints were received on 4th August. Hoping to get the CC charged by end of this week.
> Anybody with an august date charged?


Mine were received on August 28th so I'm expecting to get charged 2nd or 3rd week of November.
Yours probably gonna get charged soon since I heard they processing July 23rd onward a couple of posts back in the thread.


----------



## pareet (Apr 25, 2015)

My fingerprints were received on 19th August. what time should is expect to get the CC charged ?

Thanks!
Pareet


----------



## geo_101 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello all members,

I have one question, I have given my finger prints on 23 Sept'15 in one of the Australia police station and they have told me that they are going to send the letter instead giving me to post it. 

Now I have got my CO assigned and has been asked for PCC US for further processing. After seeing posts it seems processing time in at least 3 months for PCC US ?? I am worried what would be CO decision as I have not even received any acknowledgement mail from FBI for my application.

Any help or suggestion would be appreciated, is there any way you guys know to expedite the process or get back to DIBP.

Urgent help required GUYSSS..

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

geo_101 said:


> Hello all members, I have one question, I have given my finger prints on 23 Sept'15 in one of the Australia police station and they have told me that they are going to send the letter instead giving me to post it. Now I have got my CO assigned and has been asked for PCC US for further processing. After seeing posts it seems processing time in at least 3 months for PCC US ?? I am worried what would be CO decision as I have not even received any acknowledgement mail from FBI for my application. Any help or suggestion would be appreciated, is there any way you guys know to expedite the process or get back to DIBP. Urgent help required GUYSSS.. Thanks


Explain your CO that you are waiting, and the day you submitted your fingerprints and awaiting the result (1-2 week of January). Your CO would wait, many people who lived ib the USA are in the same situation. 

I know its frustrating to wait for pcc for 3 month... But its the only way.


----------



## geo_101 (Jul 31, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Explain your CO that you are waiting, and the day you submitted your fingerprints and awaiting the result (1-2 week of January). Your CO would wait, many people who lived ib the USA are in the same situation.
> 
> I know its frustrating to wait for pcc for 3 month... But its the only way.


Thanks a lot for the response.


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

hi all my fingerprints reached there on 19th oct and signed by R. BECK who received it on the below address:

FBI CJIS DIVISION-SUMMARY REQUEST NEHA PATEL

1000 CUSTER HOLLOW ROAD AL SHIRAWI

CLARKSBURG, WV 26306 US

Has any body else got a signed notification and can see who has received it please reply. ALso was worried if the address is right


----------



## drthakur (Jul 1, 2015)

Yes, That's the same address I've sent mine as well, reached on 6th October.
Currently opening the packets dated 27th July as per the email on 14th October. If some one happen to enquire and have a latest update, please share it here.

Thanks.


----------



## drthakur (Jul 1, 2015)

geo_101 said:


> Hello all members,
> 
> I have one question, I have given my finger prints on 23 Sept'15 in one of the Australia police station and they have told me that they are going to send the letter instead giving me to post it.
> 
> ...


If you handed the prepaid envelope to police, it must have a tracking label on it. Try using that tracking number on usps.com. You may get to know that it is delivered and a date on which it is delivered.


----------



## mdhirfan (Apr 7, 2013)

BatWolf said:


> Mine were received on August 28th so I'm expecting to get charged 2nd or 3rd week of November.
> Yours probably gonna get charged soon since I heard they processing July 23rd onward a couple of posts back in the thread.


My CC was charged on 21st OCT.
As stated in my earlier posts, my fingerprints were received on 4th AUG.
This should give folks some idea on the current processing times.


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

mdhirfan said:


> My CC was charged on 21st OCT.
> As stated in my earlier posts, my fingerprints were received on 4th AUG.
> This should give folks some idea on the current processing times.


A couple of weeks back I actually made a spreadsheet that calculated the number of days between receipt of letter and CC charge of responses posted in this thread (I was bored lol)..

Based on that, currently the average processing time is 77 days.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

BatWolf said:


> A couple of weeks back I actually made a spreadsheet that calculated the number of days between receipt of letter and CC charge of responses posted in this thread (I was bored lol)..
> 
> Based on that, currently the average processing time is 77 days.


Good work!


----------



## Pateln11 (Oct 25, 2015)

How long does it take aftet cc charged?


----------



## wattevah (Jul 16, 2014)

Additional info for those who have their fingerprints rejected by the FBI. This is information I got when I had my fingerprint done in a police headquarter in NYC. Your four finger prints should match the individual finger prints as stated in each box. The thumb and middle fingerprints are the ones they mostly check in their system so make sure those prints are clearly done.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello All , 

Need your help guys . Looking at the post i guess it is going to take long time to get the PCC from US. Is there anyone who has applied for US PCC from Cochin,Kerala. I am finding it hard to locate a local police station who does Fingerprint scans . Thanks again for your assistance.


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

vish555 said:


> Hello All ,
> 
> Need your help guys . Looking at the post i guess it is going to take long time to get the PCC from US. Is there anyone who has applied for US PCC from Cochin,Kerala. I am finding it hard to locate a local police station who does Fingerprint scans . Thanks again for your assistance.


you can apply in Bangalore thru J K consultancy. 
it takes 11 to 13 weeks to get it processed by FBI and additional time for mailing. else, try thru forensic department in your area. but ,it will be easy if u do it thru JK since they do this for many applicants who apply for Canada and Australia.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

sridhar5ms said:


> you can apply in Bangalore thru J K consultancy.
> it takes 11 to 13 weeks to get it processed by FBI and additional time for mailing. else, try thru forensic department in your area. but ,it will be easy if u do it thru JK since they do this for many applicants who apply for Canada and Australia.



Thanks sridhar for your prompt reply . I will keep your advise in mind ...I am still looking for something in cochin as going to banglore might not be feasible at this point ... Thanks once again


----------



## freestyler84 (Jul 25, 2015)

Did you try approaching the Commissioner office in Kochi? They might be able to guide you. There are many private agencies in Bangalore, but I am not aware of any based out of Kochi.



vish555 said:


> Hello All ,
> 
> Need your help guys . Looking at the post i guess it is going to take long time to get the PCC from US. Is there anyone who has applied for US PCC from Cochin,Kerala. I am finding it hard to locate a local police station who does Fingerprint scans . Thanks again for your assistance.


----------



## m007averick (Apr 28, 2015)

Here are my timelines-
1. PCC request received at FBI (me & my wife) - July 18 2015
2. Credit card charged - Oct 3 2015
3. PCC received (wife) - Oct 11 2015
4. PCC received (my) - Oct 19 2015
5. Scanned copy uploaded - Oct 20 2015
6. PR Grant - Oct 26 2015
I am in USA and applied for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189).


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

m007averick said:


> Here are my timelines-
> 1. PCC request received at FBI (me & my wife) - July 18 2015
> 2. Credit card charged - Oct 3 2015
> 3. PCC received (wife) - Oct 11 2015
> ...


Thanks for the info. You got charged exactly 77 days after receipt.. That's 11weeks like they say on their website


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

*US PCC Queries*

Hello All , 


Require your assistance in the following . I know some of the queries may be already answered but i wan not able to go through all the threads . I am doing US PCC as the first and foremost thing(even before assessment) as i learned that it will take about close to 3 months . The below are my queries any assistance will be greatly appreciated 

1. How long is US PCC valid for ? ( I think i read its valid for 1 year)
2. In my SSN there is an error ie the first name is repeated twice . So its is FirstName FirstName followed by my last name . If the FBI issues the PCC in the same format would there be some kind of issue ? Did anyone in the forum had similar kind of issue and got it rectified ?

Thanks in Advance for you assistance.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

freestyler84 said:


> Did you try approaching the Commissioner office in Kochi? They might be able to guide you. There are many private agencies in Bangalore, but I am not aware of any based out of Kochi.


Thanks ... I have got an agent who told he would do it form me .


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

vish555 said:


> Hello All ,
> 
> 
> Require your assistance in the following . I know some of the queries may be already answered but i wan not able to go through all the threads . I am doing US PCC as the first and foremost thing(even before assessment) as i learned that it will take about close to 3 months . The below are my queries any assistance will be greatly appreciated
> ...



Guys Please help .. Planning to courier tomorrow ...


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

vish555 said:


> Hello All ,
> 
> 
> Require your assistance in the following . I know some of the queries may be already answered but i wan not able to go through all the threads . I am doing US PCC as the first and foremost thing(even before assessment) as i learned that it will take about close to 3 months . The below are my queries any assistance will be greatly appreciated
> ...


PCC is valid as long as you have got the PCC issued after leaving the country and have not entered that country again.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

roy1947 said:


> PCC is valid as long as you have got the PCC issued after leaving the country and have not entered that country again.


Thanks Roy it really helps a lot ...


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

hi guys, when we call them, what reference can we give to locate our fingerprints? Just our name is enough? Also is calling better or emailing?


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

If your packet has been opened, they can look you up by name and DoB


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

*Usa pcc*

I couriered my USA PCC form yesterday also.


----------



## TJB (Nov 4, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Can you please help me clear a nagging doubt which has been bothering me.
I received invitation to lodge my visa application on 9th Oct and I submitted my application on the 30th. I have now uploaded all docs except Form 80. 

My spouse and I were in the US for about a year. (~19 March 2013 - 22 March 2014). After returning to India, I applied for US - PCC which I received on 30th June 2014. Post March 22nd 2014, I have never travelled back to the US. I have therefore uploaded the existing PCC.

As the validity of a PCC is for a year, is there a possibility that the CO may request for a fresh PCC irrespective of us having not entered US post March last year? There would be no change in the entry records. 
My understanding is PCC is valid for a year for the current country of residence. For my specific case regarding US, would my old PCC obtained June last year hopefully suffice?
Any help/guidance would be much appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Since you haven't entered the country after the PCC was issued, it would logically follow that you shouldn't need a new one. Logic however doesn't always work with the government. 

I'd say you're unlikely to be asked for it, but if you want to be safe why not apply for a new one? It's just 18 bucks. If you're asked for a fresh one, it will cut down on the time it takes for you to get the grant.


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

Anyone who applied for US FBI in month of September here? Has your card been charged?


----------



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

Reached my application on 17th Aug and CC charged 10th Nov...


----------



## geo_101 (Jul 31, 2015)

rdak said:


> Reached my application on 17th Aug and CC charged 10th Nov...


What a shame. Almost 3 months for such a simple document, congrats man at least you made it!!


----------



## geo_101 (Jul 31, 2015)

bansalch said:


> Anyone who applied for US FBI in month of September here? Has your card been charged?


With the pattern and lighting speed US department working .. you would be lucky if your CC charged in Dec'15. Do not forget about Christmas holidays too ..

Best of luck .. I am too waiting , sent my finger prints on 22 Sept'15


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

Same date as mine... let me know when you are charged....


----------



## Forc3s (Sep 5, 2015)

Mine got received in august 21st. Nothing till date. Fak wits


----------



## tellis_roshan (Mar 27, 2014)

Mine reached them 26th of August Still waiting ........... please keep posted...


----------



## drthakur (Jul 1, 2015)

Currently they are opening the packets of 19th august.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

guys did anyone try sending an email to them? I sent them an email on [email protected] that the correct one? if yes then within how many days do they reply? do they even reply or calling is better?pls advise


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

I sent mine earlier this month and I'm still waiting. You'd think they would be quicker than this.


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

the wait is killing


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

dedm said:


> I sent mine earlier this month and I'm still waiting. You'd think they would be quicker than this.


lol this month? it takes about 3-4 months till you get it.. 
There's people here who sent it in early August who are still waiting to be processed..


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

Just wondering with this, I have sent in mine and they received it on 12 Nov I guess. Now, do they post the letter back for free? I mean with international postage there must be a charge, isn't it? I only included 18 bucks in my application. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

stamang said:


> Just wondering with this, I have sent in mine and they received it on 12 Nov I guess. Now, do they post the letter back for free? I mean with international postage there must be a charge, isn't it? I only included 18 bucks in my application. Can anyone confirm this?


yes, postage is included in the $18 charge..


----------



## Forc3s (Sep 5, 2015)

My CC got charged 2 days ago. Hope this means something


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

Forc3s said:


> My CC got charged 2 days ago. Hope this means something


When was it received by them?


----------



## Forc3s (Sep 5, 2015)

Pcc received on the 21st of August


----------



## Pateln11 (Oct 25, 2015)

Can you share your timeline? Does you receive it overseas?


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

Forc3s said:


> Pcc received on the 21st of August


That's 88 days.. Queue time is getting longer.. 

They got mine on the 28th so I'm not far off..

Keep us posted on when u actually receive the letter.. I'm assuming you're not in the US so probably be another month?


----------



## freestyler84 (Jul 25, 2015)

Such a long time. Mine was received on Aug 26th, so hoping to get it processed soon.



Forc3s said:


> Pcc received on the 21st of August


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> That's 88 days.. Queue time is getting longer..
> 
> They got mine on the 28th so I'm not far off..
> 
> Keep us posted on when u actually receive the letter.. I'm assuming you're not in the US so probably be another month?


yes also apart from long queue times...in-case we do not receive the PCC sent by regular post......we have to get it re-issued.

First world country like USA should have streamlined this process.


----------



## Forc3s (Sep 5, 2015)

Cc charged 16th Nov. Pcc posted 20th Nov.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

Forc3s said:


> Cc charged 16th Nov. Pcc posted 20th Nov.


Hey, how did you know they posted it? Do you get an email or you called them? Thanks.


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

They don't send any updates. You have to call them if you want an update. They typically mail it out about 8 days after your card is charged.


----------



## tellis_roshan (Mar 27, 2014)

Has any ones cc got charged mine recieved on the 26th of August cc not charged yet.....
Has anyone called them.....


----------



## freestyler84 (Jul 25, 2015)

Mine had reached on Aug 26th as well. CC hasn't been charged yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OR-ZOON (Nov 24, 2015)

Just knew from other forum that they are processing 25th August.


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

Mine reached them on the 28th


----------



## freestyler84 (Jul 25, 2015)

My CC was charged today early morning. My application was delivered to them on Aug 26th morning their time.


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

OR-ZOON said:


> Just knew from other forum that they are processing 25th August.


which thread ?


----------



## OR-ZOON (Nov 24, 2015)

Now processing 27th August.


----------



## tellis_roshan (Mar 27, 2014)

cc Charged on the 25th Nov Pcc Received August 26th............


----------



## srips3 (Nov 28, 2015)

Does anyone know where to get fingerprints done in Sydney where they'll either do ink rolls or print it on the FBI fingerprint card not their own local card? I'm applying for background clearance with a job and they require the FBI fingerprint card, and won't accept the NSW police card. 



podigeo said:


> I did mine in North Shore police station, you can just walk in to the local station between 9 AM to 12 noon on Saturday. No appointment required. They charge $43. Just carry your passport, finger print card, and an international postage envelop. FD-258 is only for US, canada PCC is separate. I didn't have to do it, so I am not sure of process.


Did they print off the live scan on the fingerprint card you brought or their own one?


----------



## njc1431985 (Nov 11, 2015)

iHope said:


> SUBJECT: INEXPENSIVE(CHEAP) WAY TO ACHIEVE FINGERPRINTING ON CARDS, PUNE, MAHARASHTRA.
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> ...


Hi iHope,

I want the fingerprinting done in CID Pune. Could you please post the list of documents which CID asked ? Also, why did you have to go to the Police Headquarters near Sadhuwaswani Chowk from CID Office ? Request you to provide as much detail as possible as both me and my wife have to get this done and we have a 4 month child whom we can not keep home. Also, I stay at Wagholi. So do not want to do multiple rounds to CID. Do they work on Saturdays as well ?

Thanks and Regards,
Nik


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

Still waiting for my credit card to be charged, packet received at FBI on the 28th of Aug.. 

However last week I got a unexpected email from my CO. He said he can start processing soon since i have already uploaded Sri Lankan PCC, and they know that US PCC takes forever to get done lol.. But he wants a receipt from the FBI saying they received my application for a PCC..

But as u guys know since we mail our stuff in there is no real receipt.. only thing I have for a receipt is the US Postal service tracking that says it was received at Clarksburg.. 

However my packet should get opened next week im almost 100% sure.. do you think they will issue some kind of online receipt if I call and request?


----------



## PR4Oz (Jul 6, 2014)

H

I am in US for around 7 months and it is my first visit in US 
1.do i need US PCC for this duration <12 month ?
2. For India PCC what is the address in US to get the PCC ?

I am going to submit my EOI, please answer my queries.

Thanks in advance


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

wow what a goddamn disaster..

I got a call from my CC company saying they had a charge from the FBI but they rejected it.. I was like wtf why did you do that? They said the security code is invalid.. I checked the FBI CC payment form and they didn't even ask for the code

So I call the FBI PCC hotline and check status.. They say they havent actually processed my application. But they said they are processing applications receieved on the 31st of August.. Mine got to them on the 28th of August according to USPS..

Plus if they did not try to charge my credit card how did my credit card company know to call me anyway?


The officer said to check back in a few days.. i dont even know what is going on to be honest lol.. 
oh yeah he said they don't use the security code on the back of the credit card either..


----------



## dublin2 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hello guys, 

I m starting my PCC application from FBI, I have few questions before I start this process.

1) Can I use regular A4 paper for fingerprints?
2) Do they take any credit card ( I have Standard Chartered bank credit card that I have used once for EA assessment )?
3) How do you track PCC application progress?

Thank you all


----------



## bakseatdriver (Nov 23, 2015)

Hello Guys,

I am about to start my US PCC from FBI and I have to do it for both me and my wife. 
*This is from FBI website:*
If the request is for a couple, family, etc., all persons must sign the form.

Does that mean I have to print two copies of the application form(one for me and another one for my wife) and both of us should sign the copy mean for oneself? And the include a single Credit card authorization form and say 2x$18 on that?

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

dublin2 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I m starting my PCC application from FBI, I have few questions before I start this process.
> 
> ...


1) Not sure but may be ok. I did not want to take a chance so I got in touch with a fingerprinting expert who charged in INR 2000 for the fingerprinting. He had the cards with him.

2) Yes, they do. One of the forms on the website is for credit card information.

3) The only real way to 'track' your application is to use a trackable method to know when your application reached them and then find out from them about 1-2 months later which date applications they are currently processing. That will give you an idea of how much more time is left before they reach your application. Additionally, once they charge your card -- assuming your prints are legible and there are no other issues -- they usually dispatch the results in a week or so after that.


----------



## drthakur (Jul 1, 2015)

Don't do 2X$18. It is for two copies of the report for one application. Send two sets with CC form for each set. You can send them together in one envelope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dublin2 (Nov 3, 2015)

rahulreshu said:


> 1) Not sure but may be ok. I did not want to take a chance so I got in touch with a fingerprinting expert who charged in INR 2000 for the fingerprinting. He had the cards with him.
> 
> 2) Yes, they do. One of the forms on the website is for credit card information.
> 
> 3) The only real way to 'track' your application is to use a trackable method to know when your application reached them and then find out from them about 1-2 months later which date applications they are currently processing. That will give you an idea of how much more time is left before they reach your application. Additionally, once they charge your card -- assuming your prints are legible and there are no other issues -- they usually dispatch the results in a week or so after that.


Thanks rahulreshu 
I have heard few people doing fingerprints themselves using inkpad ..
I am thinking to prepare fingerprints myself and send 2 copies just in case !
what do ya'll say?


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

dublin2 said:


> Thanks rahulreshu
> I have heard few people doing fingerprints themselves using inkpad ..
> I am thinking to prepare fingerprints myself and send 2 copies just in case !
> what do ya'll say?


It is your call. I did not want to take a chance of having the fingerprints being rejected and being sent to the back of the queue so I took the safer option of having an expert do it for me. If you do want to do it yourself, I would say send in 3-4 copies.


----------



## dublin2 (Nov 3, 2015)

rahulreshu said:


> It is your call. I did not want to take a chance of having the fingerprints being rejected and being sent to the back of the queue so I took the safer option of having an expert do it for me. If you do want to do it yourself, I would say send in 3-4 copies.


I think you are right...I might have to look for professional services to avoid unnecessary delays.


----------



## PR4Oz (Jul 6, 2014)

PR4Oz said:


> H
> 
> I am in US for around 7 months and it is my first visit in US
> 1.do i need US PCC for this duration <12 month ?
> ...




Need help on my queries


----------



## patel.milan (Dec 1, 2015)

PR4Oz said:


> Need help on my queries


Please see the answer below. 

If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

PR4Oz said:


> H
> 
> I am in US for around 7 months and it is my first visit in US
> 1.do i need US PCC for this duration <12 month ?
> ...


1. No. But I advice you to play it safe and get that.
2. Apply to Indian consulate/embassy of your jurisdiction in USA. 
Good luck


----------



## patel.milan (Dec 1, 2015)

bright future said:


> 1. No. But I advice you to play it safe and get that.
> 2. Apply to Indian consulate/embassy of your jurisdiction in USA.
> Good luck


Thats correct. 

Its always a good idea to apply for USA PCC as they take 3-4 Months to process.


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

rahulreshu said:


> 1) Not sure but may be ok. I did not want to take a chance so I got in touch with a fingerprinting expert who charged in INR 2000 for the fingerprinting. He had the cards with him.
> 
> 2) Yes, they do. One of the forms on the website is for credit card information.
> 
> 3) The only real way to 'track' your application is to use a trackable method to know when your application reached them and then find out from them about 1-2 months later which date applications they are currently processing. That will give you an idea of how much more time is left before they reach your application. Additionally, once they charge your card -- assuming your prints are legible and there are no other issues -- they usually dispatch the results in a week or so after that.





rahulreshu said:


> 1) Not sure but may be ok. I did not want to take a chance so I got in touch with a fingerprinting expert who charged in INR 2000 for the fingerprinting. He had the cards with him.
> 
> 2) Yes, they do. One of the forms on the website is for credit card information.
> 
> 3) The only real way to 'track' your application is to use a trackable method to know when your application reached them and then find out from them about 1-2 months later which date applications they are currently processing. That will give you an idea of how much more time is left before they reach your application. Additionally, once they charge your card -- assuming your prints are legible and there are no other issues -- they usually dispatch the results in a week or so after that.


Rahul,
You mentioned about finding from them on the date they are processing - do you have a contact email ID / Phone # for doing this, appreciate if you can share for us.


----------



## patel.milan (Dec 1, 2015)

dm2 said:


> Rahul,
> You mentioned about finding from them on the date they are processing - do you have a contact email ID / Phone # for doing this, appreciate if you can share for us.


Hey Buddy,

You can call them on +1 304-625-5590

Thanks,
Milan


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

dm2 said:


> Rahul,
> You mentioned about finding from them on the date they are processing - do you have a contact email ID / Phone # for doing this, appreciate if you can share for us.


I emailed them at the address [email protected]



> https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks/faqs


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

patel.milan said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> You can call them on +1 304-625-5590
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks ton bud...


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

rahulreshu said:


> I emailed them at the address [email protected]


Thanks Rahul.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

Just keep an eye on your fee payment date, that's a good indicator if all the documents are ok. Have you provided USA mailing address? That helps.


----------



## patel.milan (Dec 1, 2015)

bright future said:


> Just keep an eye on your fee payment date, that's a good indicator if all the documents are ok. Have you provided USA mailing address? That helps.


I got charged today morning for 28 August Delivery. I did give USA Postal address. Do you know how long would it take to reach once CC is charged and delivery is local USA Address!!


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

I read some time back, with faint memory I believe it's about a week, give / take few days. Experts can confirm.


----------



## OR-ZOON (Nov 24, 2015)

I received an e-mail today from FBI. They say they are processing Aug 31 now. Mine was delivered on 17th August. Will have to wait for at least 2 weeks now. Too slow of FBI. Good luck for everyone.


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

OR-ZOON said:


> I received an e-mail today from FBI. They say they are processing Aug 31 now. Mine was delivered on 17th August. Will have to wait for at least 2 weeks now. Too slow of FBI. Good luck for everyone.


Hi,
I assume your card has been charged already and the 2 weeks you are saying is for receiving the physical PCC?
Btw, did they respond to your mail saying 31-Aug or did they write to you (themselves voluntarily) saying your's is processed (wondering if they provide any sort of confirmation to the applicants, which I doubt is not the case)
Cheers and good luck (to all of us)


----------



## Forc3s (Sep 5, 2015)

My pic request was received on 20th August . CC charged on 17th Nov They say they mailed it on the 20th November. I haven't received it yet here in Australia


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

I had sent an email for status check to FBI. They replied they are processing files received on Sep 1, 2015 at the moment... FYI for people who have sent it around this date.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

Since the time I have moved from USA to Australia, I have bragged about how fast and efficient things are in the states and how slow the aussie system is. I must admit, this is a ridiculously slow process and a shame on FBI to take 4 months to just issue a damn police clearance. They should really be ashamed about the entire process. In addition, on calling the FBI, they said they can't neither confirm the delivery or tell me if my fingerprints are alright. Myan, after waiting for three months for them to just open the freaking packed, imagine they come back and tell me that I need to resend them again. Jesus, a baby is born in nine months. Add 5 more months to their processing time and we have a baby! Lord save America. Have just realized, no matter whichever the country, when it comes to government bodies, they all suck as hell!


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

stamang said:


> Since the time I have moved from USA to Australia, I have bragged about how fast and efficient things are in the states and how slow the aussie system is. I must admit, this is a ridiculously slow process and a shame on FBI to take 4 months to just issue a damn police clearance. They should really be ashamed about the entire process. In addition, on calling the FBI, they said they can't neither confirm the delivery or tell me if my fingerprints are alright. Myan, after waiting for three months for them to just open the freaking packed, imagine they come back and tell me that I need to resend them again. Jesus, a baby is born in nine months. Add 5 more months to their processing time and we have a baby! Lord save America. Have just realized, no matter whichever the country, when it comes to government bodies, they all suck as hell!


That's right. But where US lags, Australia leads. They issue police clearance sometimes within 24 hours!

Just relax as you can not do anything.

Have a bright future!


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

my credit card company really messed up.. Called and said that they declined the FBI charge because they said the FBI put in the wrong security code.. wtf 

I looked at the FBI CC charge form and it doesn't even have a place to put in the security code.. lol

So I called the FBI and asked and they said they don't even use a security code.. I don't know.. First time I called they said they didn't even have my application.

I called yesterday and they did say they had my application and the CC had been declined. They want me to fax over a new credit card form.. I still have a US-based Credit card so gonna use that this time.. Last time I used a Sri Lankan card (although it can be used internationally and I've used it all over the world).. I'll have to go find a place that can send faxes.. lol at using a fax machine in 2015.. 




stamang said:


> Since the time I have moved from USA to Australia, I have bragged about how fast and efficient things are in the states and how slow the aussie system is. I must admit, this is a ridiculously slow process and a shame on FBI to take 4 months to just issue a damn police clearance. They should really be ashamed about the entire process. In addition, on calling the FBI, they said they can't neither confirm the delivery or tell me if my fingerprints are alright. Myan, after waiting for three months for them to just open the freaking packed, imagine they come back and tell me that I need to resend them again. Jesus, a baby is born in nine months. Add 5 more months to their processing time and we have a baby! Lord save America. Have just realized, no matter whichever the country, when it comes to government bodies, they all suck as hell!


Wait, so your packet never got to them? because if it got to them and they opened it whatever happens they put you in the system..

I recommend you take multiple finger print sheets this time and ship via UPS or FedEx with tracking so you can confirm 100% that it got to them.


also it doesn't take 5 months to process once the packet is opened. usually done under a week and then it's just the wait for shipping..

but yeah system is so slow.. i get it they must get hundreds if not thousands of requests each day since this is the FBI.. btw I got my sri lankan PCC in one month.. 
Didn't even have to bribe anyone as is usually the custom over here lol


----------



## sudas (Nov 20, 2015)

*Us pcc*

I have a question on PCC.

I had been in USA for 3 times. Here is my stay tenure - 

1. 22nd Oct 2005 - 7th July 2006
2. 23rd Oct 2007 - 16th April 2008
3. 6th March 2009 - 9th June 2009

I am a dependant applicant and applied for for EOI on 4th Oct and claiming the partners points. 

Please suggest whether we need the USA PCC for staying there for the above timeperiods.


----------



## OR-ZOON (Nov 24, 2015)

God, they just updated their processing time in their website to 13-15 weeks from 11-13 weeks. How long do we have to wait to just get that one paper? FBI is too slow.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> my credit card company really messed up.. Called and said that they declined the FBI charge because they said the FBI put in the wrong security code.. wtf
> 
> I looked at the FBI CC charge form and it doesn't even have a place to put in the security code.. lol
> 
> ...


I guess you have entirely missed the point my friend. It does not matter whether or not they have opened the packet since this lady tells me that I need to track using my own tracking. Since I sent it from Australia, I can see that it was delivered and signed. My question to them was to check if at least the fingerprints are fine to which the lady replies that the packet is still in the mail room. The back log is 3 months at least, and therefore, they are only opening packets from September. When they open up the packet for November, they will process mine. And yes, from there on, it takes a week. But, they are taking 3 ****ing months to even open it.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> my credit card company really messed up.. Called and said that they declined the FBI charge because they said the FBI put in the wrong security code.. wtf
> 
> I looked at the FBI CC charge form and it doesn't even have a place to put in the security code.. lol
> 
> ...


And yeah, I got mine from back home in 2 days. What did the case officer tell you? Is he still waiting on the us police one coz I believe you have been asked for a proof fro US and you have already uploaded srilankan one, isn't it?


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

stamang said:


> I guess you have entirely missed the point my friend. It does not matter whether or not they have opened the packet since this lady tells me that I need to track using my own tracking. Since I sent it from Australia, I can see that it was delivered and signed. My question to them was to check if at least the fingerprints are fine to which the lady replies that the packet is still in the mail room. The back log is 3 months at least, and therefore, they are only opening packets from September. When they open up the packet for November, they will process mine. And yes, from there on, it takes a week. But, they are taking 3 ****ing months to even open it.


Well then that's standard practice.. everyone has to way 11-13 weeks (13-15 weeks now though) for them to even open it.. I thought u had sent it in auguest or something and they are still refusing to tell you if they had it.

I guess like myself you underestimated how slow the process was lol




stamang said:


> And yeah, I got mine from back home in 2 days. What did the case officer tell you? Is he still waiting on the us police one coz I believe you have been asked for a proof fro US and you have already uploaded srilankan one, isn't it?


well I wrote back to the CO explaining that the FBI does not provide any receipt and only proof i have that I have sent it in is the USPS tracking info.. (which isn't really proof).
He didn't respond back yet..

I'm more concerned with the FBI itself I faxed the new Credit Card info last Thursday morning but they still haven't charged it.. I called on Monday and they did confirm they have received the fax.. I guess I will just need to keep calling each week. 

It's quite depressing.. my situation here is quite bad too so I thought I could have left by mid-January but looks like that's not going to happen..


----------



## OR-ZOON (Nov 24, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> Well then that's standard practice.. everyone has to way 11-13 weeks (13-15 weeks now though) for them to even open it.. I thought u had sent it in auguest or something and they are still refusing to tell you if they had it.
> 
> I guess like myself you underestimated how slow the process was lol
> 
> ...


Well, I also sent an e-mail to CO asking an extension on 28 days period to upload the FBI PCC mine would expire on 15 Dec. I attached the tracking of the mail delivery which was delivered to FBI on 17 September. I got a very quick response from the CO like within 15 minutes. The CO said he cannot do the extension but would mark my file for review on mid January. Hope this would help for those waiting for the PCC from FBI. The wait is very frustrating.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

OR-ZOON said:


> Well, I also sent an e-mail to CO asking an extension on 28 days period to upload the FBI PCC mine would expire on 15 Dec. I attached the tracking of the mail delivery which was delivered to FBI on 17 September. I got a very quick response from the CO like within 15 minutes. The CO said he cannot do the extension but would mark my file for review on mid January. Hope this would help for those waiting for the PCC from FBI. The wait is very frustrating.


Yes, the wait is very long for FBI clearance. It's very frustrating as you do not expect this long wait in USA

Anyways, you guys are very close to your dreams.

Have a bright future


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

OR-ZOON said:


> Well, I also sent an e-mail to CO asking an extension on 28 days period to upload the FBI PCC mine would expire on 15 Dec. I attached the tracking of the mail delivery which was delivered to FBI on 17 September. I got a very quick response from the CO like within 15 minutes. The CO said he cannot do the extension but would mark my file for review on mid January. Hope this would help for those waiting for the PCC from FBI. The wait is very frustrating.


Thanks.. That;s quite helpful.. My CO said he will mark mine for review on the 3rd week of December. 
What does that mean? I most definitely will not have the PCC ready by December 21st now because of the Credit Card issue.. 

Also what is the extension you are talking about?


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

OR-ZOON said:


> Well, I also sent an e-mail to CO asking an extension on 28 days period to upload the FBI PCC mine would expire on 15 Dec. I attached the tracking of the mail delivery which was delivered to FBI on 17 September. I got a very quick response from the CO like within 15 minutes. The CO said he cannot do the extension but would mark my file for review on mid January. Hope this would help for those waiting for the PCC from FBI. The wait is very frustrating.


Wow! What is this even supposed to mean? I mean- what does a review of file in mid-january suggest? Will you surely get your PCC by then? When did your application reach the FBI? What is confusing me is- unless you are a hundred percent that by january FBI will process yours, I don't see much happening with your file by mid jan, so why not approve your extension? I have heard from other people here that CO's are cool with extension. I just don't understand the DIBP's way of processing things sometimes!


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> Thanks.. That;s quite helpful.. My CO said he will mark mine for review on the 3rd week of December.
> What does that mean? I most definitely will not have the PCC ready by December 21st now because of the Credit Card issue..
> 
> Also what is the extension you are talking about?


Exactly! What is the review going to do? I mean, unless they will just give you the PR without the police clearance which I don't think will happen at all, I do not see whats the point of reviewing? Totally confused! 

Btw, the extension that Orzoon is taking about is asking the CO to give him some time to upload the PCC since it won't be received any soon. Normally, you get 28 days to submit documents, which is enough for other documents that are missing. But, with FBI, you are talking about 4 months at least.


----------



## freestyler84 (Jul 25, 2015)

stamang said:


> And yeah, I got mine from back home in 2 days. What did the case officer tell you? Is he still waiting on the us police one coz I believe you have been asked for a proof fro US and you have already uploaded srilankan one, isn't it?


Hey,

how long did it take for the mail to reach from US to India? Mine was sent by the FBI on Nov 27th. Any idea on when I can expect it here in India?


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

stamang said:


> Exactly! What is the review going to do? I mean, unless they will just give you the PR without the police clearance which I don't think will happen at all, I do not see whats the point of reviewing? Totally confused!
> 
> Btw, the extension that Orzoon is taking about is asking the CO to give him some time to upload the PCC since it won't be received any soon. Normally, you get 28 days to submit documents, which is enough for other documents that are missing. But, with FBI, you are talking about 4 months at least.


So what happens if the review is conducted and the PCC is not uploaded? they reject it? that's can't be right because i've seen people take like 4+ months to get a grant after lodging.. also keeda who is very active on the forum said he put his own application on hold so there has to be a way to do it.. 

quite confusing.. 

Anyways so far all my communication with the FBI has been through the phone so I'm going to email them and ask them the status. that way at least I will have a written document stating that it has been received. I'll upload that as proof along with the tracking info.




freestyler84 said:


> Hey,
> 
> how long did it take for the mail to reach from US to India? Mine was sent by the FBI on Nov 27th. Any idea on when I can expect it here in India?


I've gotten a fair amount of documents (not the PCC though  ) sent to me from the US plus I order a lot of stuff from the US generally it takes about 3-4 weeks on USPS First Class International (non priority) to get to Sri Lanka so I assume it's the same to india.. Maybe it's faster in India though because Sri Lankan mailing system is so slow once the letter gets to SL lol


----------



## freestyler84 (Jul 25, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> I've gotten a fair amount of documents (not the PCC though  ) sent to me from the US plus I order a lot of stuff from the US generally it takes about 3-4 weeks on USPS First Class International (non priority) to get to Sri Lanka so I assume it's the same to india.. Maybe it's faster in India though because Sri Lankan mailing system is so slow once the letter gets to SL lol


Thanks for the info, mate. I hope I get mine soon


----------



## OR-ZOON (Nov 24, 2015)

I think my earlier post created lots of confusion. I was asked by the CO to upload the PCC within 28 days. I think that's their standard rule. The attachments that he sent to me with the e-mail where details on how to get PCC from FBI are included clearly mentions that it will take about 12 weeks. So, I think they are very familiar with the time that FBI takes to process PCC. Since I had that 28 days, I sent an e-mail to give me an extension which the CO said he cannot but he will mark my file for review in mid January. I had clearly mentioned in the e-mail that my document was delivered to FBI on 17 September. The CO may have done a quick calculation that I would probably receive the PCC by end of Dec and could possibly upload by mid January. That may be one reason why CO marked my file for review on mid January. Hope this clarifies. 

By the way, what date are the FBI processing now? Any updates...


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

OR-ZOON said:


> I think my earlier post created lots of confusion. I was asked by the CO to upload the PCC within 28 days. I think that's their standard rule. The attachments that he sent to me with the e-mail where details on how to get PCC from FBI are included clearly mentions that it will take about 12 weeks. So, I think they are very familiar with the time that FBI takes to process PCC. Since I had that 28 days, I sent an e-mail to give me an extension which the CO said he cannot but he will mark my file for review in mid January. I had clearly mentioned in the e-mail that my document was delivered to FBI on 17 September. The CO may have done a quick calculation that I would probably receive the PCC by end of Dec and could possibly upload by mid January. That may be one reason why CO marked my file for review on mid January. Hope this clarifies.
> 
> By the way, what date are the FBI processing now? Any updates...


Hi,

My finger prints were delivered to FBI on 24th Sep and CO assigned on 16th Nov. Clearly I will not be able to meet the 28 day deadline and hence wrote email to the GSM email id (P.S I dont have any email id of my case officer).
I am a little worried since my case officer havn't responded to my emails. Only option I have now is to wait for the deadline to get over and hopefully my case officer will respond.


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

Have an update. as some of u know my credit card was declined (because my Sri Lankan credit card company are idiots and declined it lol). That happened on the 1st of December and today I received a letter from the FBI notifying me of that..


So I guess this can help you guys in India to gauge how fast you'll get PCC once your CC is charged. Took 10 days for the mail to get to me in Sri Lanka so I guess it will be similar in India (although SL only has one city so i maybe that makes it faster here compared to India?)

Of course you will have to add about a week for actual processing once ur CC is charged.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

freestyler84 said:


> Hey,
> 
> how long did it take for the mail to reach from US to India? Mine was sent by the FBI on Nov 27th. Any idea on when I can expect it here in India?


10 to 14 days.


----------



## OR-ZOON (Nov 24, 2015)

According to the e-mail that I received today from FBI, they are opening package received on 14 Sept 2015.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

OR-ZOON said:


> According to the e-mail that I received today from FBI, they are opening package received on 14 Sept 2015.


It'll be a while before they get to mine I suppose


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

OR-ZOON said:


> According to the e-mail that I received today from FBI, they are opening package received on 14 Sept 2015.


Was it a reply to a query or they told you that yours is in processing?


----------



## Forc3s (Sep 5, 2015)

Just got my grant 

N this is my timeline . EOI august 23rd 2015 FBI clearance requested 20th August EOi invited November 6th FBI received 2nd December 189 visa applied 2nd December all document front loaded 11 DAYS LATER VISA GRANT ADELAIDE GSM visa grant 14th december. 2015


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

bansalch said:


> Was it a reply to a query or they told you that yours is in processing?


If you call them they will let you know the current processing date.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

Forc3s said:


> Just got my grant
> 
> N this is my timeline . EOI august 23rd 2015 FBI clearance requested 20th August EOi invited November 6th FBI received 2nd December 189 visa applied 2nd December all document front loaded 11 DAYS LATER VISA GRANT ADELAIDE GSM visa grant 14th december. 2015


How come they asked for your FBI clearance even before your visa lodge date?


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

bright future said:


> How come they asked for your FBI clearance even before your visa lodge date?


I think he's saying that he applied for FBI Clearance on that date (probably mailed in all the paperwork on that day).


----------



## sudas (Nov 20, 2015)

*Us pcc*

I have a quick question - 

Can I use my friends credit card? He is ready to fill up the credit card from and sign it.


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

sudas said:


> I have a quick question -
> 
> Can I use my friends credit card? He is ready to fill up the credit card from and sign it.


yeah you can.


----------



## drthakur (Jul 1, 2015)

Can any one please share the current processing date @ FBI? Also please advice on changing my Oz address to my friends US address for quicker delivery of the PCC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OR-ZOON (Nov 24, 2015)

Very weird of FBI. On Dec 12, they told me that they are opening mails received on Sept 14 and today (Dec 16) they are telling me the same thing that they are opening the mails received on Sept 14. I can do nothing but just pray. Mine was delivered to them on Sept 17 and my credit card has not been charged.


----------



## abhijitheie (Nov 9, 2015)

*Post a suggestion to DIBP to relax FBI requirement*

Instead of complaining about how long FBI is taking, why don't we post a suggestion DIBP website to relax FBI requirement and replace it with some online criminal background checking company? Thousands of same suggestion will get noticed and may be they'll change the policy.

Here's the link: www.border.gov.au/about/contact/pro...mplaints-suggestions/visa-citizenship-service


Select these: Service Standards, Simple and efficient processes and Government Policy
In outcome, select: Change Policy

Message: Your own. For example, FBI taking more time, so relax that requirement by replacing with some other criminal background checking company.
*<SNIP>*


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

abhijitheie said:


> Instead of complaining about how long FBI is taking, why don't we post a suggestion DIBP website to relax FBI requirement and replace it with some online criminal background checking company? Thousands of same suggestion will get noticed and may be they'll change the policy.
> 
> Here's the link: Compliments, Complaints and Suggestions
> 
> ...


*Please DO NOT encourage others to post this or any post in multiple threads. Multiple identical posts of any content will be deleted, and people consistently making multiple identical posts in others threads will receive infractions - 3 infractions will mean a ban from the forum. 

kaju/moderator*

It would be foolish to think that any such request to DIBP would change the requirement for FBI clearances. Repeated requests would do nothing except waste more of their resources. 

The FBI is the holder/collator of the required information, and is the ONLY authorised US Federal Government Agency for this purpose. DIBP has no control over foreign governments, and of course security arrangements, liaison, and information-sharing are matters approved between National Governments, not government departments like DIBP. The US Govt decides how to handle it's own security, including checking and giving its own clearances, not DIBP.

Your suggestion that some other agency be used is not possible, and if it was, would mean more cost, and that would likely be passed on to you - in any case, it is unlikely that any criminal checking company would be granted legitimate access to US State and Federal records and have the same security relationship with other US Agencies. I don't know how DIBP would get on with ignoring US requirements and protocols.

If you think asking DIBP to relax the FBI requirement has any possibility of success, then you are misleading yourself badly. Personally, as an Australian citizen/resident with my family here, I'd like to keep my country as safe as possible. If that means you, and many others, have to wait, so that we (you included) can all be safer, that's the way it should be. You don't hear about those that are refused visas on character grounds, and those that aren't permitted to get on the plane. But it happens.


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Mine was delivered on 10th Sep and the card hasn't been charged yet, FBI replied saying it's under progress - shouldn't my card be charged already. Anyone facing the same issue?


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

kaju said:


> *Please DO NOT encourage others to post this or any post in multiple threads. Multiple identical posts of any content will be deleted, and people consistently making multiple identical posts in others threads will receive infractions - 3 infractions will mean a ban from the forum.
> 
> kaju/moderator*
> 
> ...


110% agree with you.
It's security related, so no compromise


----------



## Pateln11 (Oct 25, 2015)

Does anyone know howmany days fbi office will remain close for holidays?

Thanks 

Nick


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

I assume they are closed on official Federal holidays.. That would be Friday the 25th of Dec and Friday 1st of January.








OR-ZOON said:


> Very weird of FBI. On Dec 12, they told me that they are opening mails received on Sept 14 and today (Dec 16) they are telling me the same thing that they are opening the mails received on Sept 14. I can do nothing but just pray. Mine was delivered to them on Sept 17 and my credit card has not been charged.





dm2 said:


> Mine was delivered on 10th Sep and the card hasn't been charged yet, FBI replied saying it's under progress - shouldn't my card be charged already. Anyone facing the same issue?




hmm they might be having issues.. Have a similar situation myself. I had my CC declined (not FBI's fault my bank rejected ebcause no security code) and I faxed a new CC-Form almost 2 weeks ago but still not charged..


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello all,
I did submit my EOI on Sep 21 and yet to recieve the invitation.The waiting period might extend till Feb end. Can I in the mean time submit my FBI verification and background check or I have to wait till I get invitation ?


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

Saisakahi said:


> Hello all,
> I did submit my EOI on Sep 21 and yet to recieve the invitation.The waiting period might extend till Feb end. Can I in the mean time submit my FBI verification and background check or I have to wait till I get invitation ?


well.. on the DIBP website it says to wait till you are told to get it..

However most of us who require a FBI PCC went ahead and submitted it way ahead of time.. Most did it before even submitting the EOI.. Right now it takes 15 weeks to even open the packet and 2weeks+ after that to get it in hand.. almost 5 months.

So yeah i'd say go ahead and get it.. I wish i had submitted it before I even did my IELTS in June lol


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> Saisakahi said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...


Thank you so much for the reply. I am currently in US do you think this will help in reducing the timelines ?


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

Saisakahi said:


> Hello all,
> I did submit my EOI on Sep 21 and yet to recieve the invitation.The waiting period might extend till Feb end. Can I in the mean time submit my FBI verification and background check or I have to wait till I get invitation ?


Yeah, it's better to be ready with all the documents.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

drthakur said:


> Can any one please share the current processing date @ FBI? Also please advice on changing my Oz address to my friends US address for quicker delivery of the PCC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FBI sends the mail by USPS first class, so it's better to get it at some usa address and then get your friend to courier you in India/australia.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

OR-ZOON said:


> Very weird of FBI. On Dec 12, they told me that they are opening mails received on Sept 14 and today (Dec 16) they are telling me the same thing that they are opening the mails received on Sept 14. I can do nothing but just pray. Mine was delivered to them on Sept 17 and my credit card has not been charged.


Usually it means the week they are processing, not the exact date. So when they say Sept 14, it means Monday 14 Sep week (sept 14 to 19).


----------



## OR-ZOON (Nov 24, 2015)

dm2 said:


> Mine was delivered on 10th Sep and the card hasn't been charged yet, FBI replied saying it's under progress - shouldn't my card be charged already. Anyone facing the same issue?


I see in the Canada Forum someone mentioned his/her credit card was charged on 14 Dec for mail delivered on 9th September. You must be very close.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## OR-ZOON (Nov 24, 2015)

bright future said:


> Usually it means the week they are processing, not the exact date. So when they say Sept 14, it means Monday 14 Sep week (sept 14 to 19).


Let that be the case. Thanks.


----------



## drthakur (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks guys. Will scan and email my address change request tonight. Any idea on how slower it can get processing background checks due to the holiday season?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Can anyone let me know on this please?

Is it a good idea to have your friend / relative in the US (US mailing address given to FBI for faster dispatch) scan the report, email it to us before couriering it to India? I reckon this is a very basic question but just wanted to get clarified.


----------



## sudas (Nov 20, 2015)

*Us pcc*

Could anyone please let me know, to enquiry about the processing date, which number to dial?


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

sudas said:


> Could anyone please let me know, to enquiry about the processing date, which number to dial?


Here's it.

PH# (304) 625-5590 

Email: [email protected]


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

Starting to get the feeling that this will be me when the PCC from the FBI finally arrives.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> Starting to get the feeling that this will be me when the PCC from the FBI finally arrives.


Lol. Was your credit card charged? Is everything solved? What date are they processing now, do you know?


----------



## Pateln11 (Oct 25, 2015)

Can anyone share Current date for processing for pcc by fbi?


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

stamang said:


> Lol. Was your credit card charged? Is everything solved? What date are they processing now, do you know?


nope, nothing yet. faxed bew CC form almost 3 weeks ago and CC still not charged. I'll have to contact them again this week to see what's happening.


----------



## sudas (Nov 20, 2015)

*FP*

I have sent the fingerprint and CC for malong with the application document to FBI office. I had mentioned the address as it was there in the form, Clarksburg West Virginina, 26306.
I sent it through DHl. But wile traking I have found that those have arrived at Colombus West, OH-USA. 

It's a completely different state. Had anyone in this group suffered the same...Please advise next course of action from my side.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Pateln11 said:


> Can anyone share Current date for processing for pcc by fbi?


About 10-20th September...


----------



## sudas (Nov 20, 2015)

sudas said:


> I have sent the fingerprint and CC for malong with the application document to FBI office. I had mentioned the address as it was there in the form, Clarksburg West Virginina, 26306.
> I sent it through DHl. But wile traking I have found that those have arrived at Colombus West, OH-USA.
> 
> It's a completely different state. Had anyone in this group suffered the same...Please advise next course of action from my side.



Could anyone please respond to my query..I need help from your side.. Please...


----------



## OR-ZOON (Nov 24, 2015)

sudas said:


> Could anyone please respond to my query..I need help from your side.. Please...


Why don't you call DHL and ask them?


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

sudas said:


> Could anyone please respond to my query..I need help from your side.. Please...


Sudas,

Nothing to worry, happens to many, if not all DHL (atleast from India). This has been discussed in this thread but given it's around 240 pages, I wouldn't expect you to search them.

Anyway, the package will be dispatched by a regular USPS (if I'm not mistaken) after OH delivery by DHL. I had the same issue, all I can say is - relax and forget about US PCC for the next 3 months.


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI on Sep 21 code 2613 with 60 points .I think the wait will be very long I believe till March end.Please help me with these questions

1) I am in US for last 3 years.My agent is asking not to start Police verification till I get invitation.He is not cooperating and has asked me to go ahead on my own.Shall I wait for my EOI or start on my own for police verification as it takes 3 months? Any risk ?
2) Can someone guide me through the links and process involved.

Appreciate your help


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

Saisakahi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on Sep 21 code 2613 with 60 points .I think the wait will be very long I believe till March end.Please help me with these questions
> 
> ...


Technically, yes the DIBP website says wait till you lodge the visa (that is after being invited) but basically everyone here gets the FBI PCC done wayyy ahead of time since it so much damn time to get it..
So yeah i'd say go ahead and do it now.

link
https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I am just wondering will there would be any risk involved to my PR application if I start before the invitation ?Dont want to take risk. Please guide


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

Saisakahi said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am just wondering will there would be any risk involved to my PR application if I start before the invitation ?Dont want to take risk. Please guide


There is no risk on your application due to this. Only thing is that you get invited.
Good luck


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

Saisakahi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on Sep 21 code 2613 with 60 points .I think the wait will be very long I believe till March end.Please help me with these questions
> 
> ...


1. Is your agent an MARA agent? Whats the fun of hiring an agent if you have to go on your own?


----------



## OR-ZOON (Nov 24, 2015)

bright future said:


> Usually it means the week they are processing, not the exact date. So when they say Sept 14, it means Monday 14 Sep week (sept 14 to 19).


Today I received e-mail reply from FBI mentioning same thing - opening mail received on September 14. :noidea: Very confusing. :heh: 

Can anyone please respond if you got different replies or have been told by FBI what dates they are opening/processing?


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

OR-ZOON said:


> Today I received e-mail reply from FBI mentioning same thing - opening mail received on September 14. :noidea: Very confusing. :heh:
> 
> Can anyone please respond if you got different replies or have been told by FBI what dates they are opening/processing?


Sorry mate, most of their staff enjoying holidays now


----------



## sudas (Nov 20, 2015)

*Us pcc*

I have a question here. My spouse is the primary applicant. I am a dependant applicant. I had been in USA for the below time period. If we lodge our application on Jan2016. Do we need to obtain US PCC 

1. Oct 2005 - Jun 2006
2. Oct 2007 - April 2008
3. March 2009 - May 2007

Please help me with the answer.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

sudas said:


> I have a question here. My spouse is the primary applicant. I am a dependant applicant. I had been in USA for the below time period. If we lodge our application on Jan2016. Do we need to obtain US PCC
> 
> 1. Oct 2005 - Jun 2006
> 2. Oct 2007 - April 2008
> ...


Yes, as you lived more than 12 months there.


----------



## sudas (Nov 20, 2015)

bright future said:


> Yes, as you lived more than 12 months there.


Thanks a lot..But my 1st entry gone outside the 10years boundary...Still it is required?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sudas said:


> Thanks a lot..But my 1st entry gone outside the 10years boundary...Still it is required?


Yes.

Does not matter how long ago - as long as since 18 years old you have been there for more than 12 months in total.


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

I got a reply today that current processing date is 16th September.

I had sent a address change form.
I got a reply that I should check my package received date.

Looks like you can change your address only after your package has been opened.
I guess we can know when our package has been opened through credit card charged date.

Has anyone else encountered similar scenario ?


_The current processing time for an FBI Background Check is taking 13-15 weeks to complete from the date the request was received. It can take 11+ weeks for a request to clear our security process before we are able to see the request in our system. At this time we are opening mail we received on approximately 9-16-2015, it is too early to see the request(s). If you submitted your request by courier (Fed Ex, UPS, or USPS), please view their web site to verify delivery.
_


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

My agent is Y axis . The agent says he can just provide the link and I need to do the rest on my own. As each country has its own process and he might not be aware


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi All,

I am currently in US and starting with my FBI verification process for me and my wife.Please help me on the below

1) Where can I get my finger print card done in US?
2) Any do and don't for the whole process ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Saisakahi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am currently in US and starting with my FBI verification process for me and my wife.Please help me on the below
> 
> ...



I think i was reading somehwere that you can do it in your local police station... well you can go on to FBI web-site and check where exatly or just call them.


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

Finally had my credit card charged today.
couldn't have come sooner since I'm dealing with some personal issues and really need to move by March 

So the whole debacle with my first credit card getting declined cost me around 3 weeks.. not bad i guess lol

Biggest concern now is whether fingerprints will be accepted but hopefully i'll have the clearance in hand in about 3 more weeks..






Saisakahi said:


> 2) Any do and don't for the whole process ?


Only thing i'd say is maybe include 2 separate sets of finger prints if possible just to be sure in case first one is rejected.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> Finally had my credit card charged today. couldn't have come sooner since I'm dealing with some personal issues and really need to move by March  So the whole debacle with my first credit card getting declined cost me around 3 weeks.. not bad i guess lol Biggest concern now is whether fingerprints will be accepted but hopefully i'll have the clearance in hand in about 3 more weeks.. Only thing i'd say is maybe include 2 separate sets of finger prints if possible just to be sure in case first one is rejected.


I included 5  ahhaa))


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

Guy I found this over net.. 
It is mentioned that there is a way to get FBI report in 5 days..Is this valid? Does this solve the problem please advice ?

http://myfbireport.com/turnAround.php


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

Saisakahi said:


> Guy I found this over net..
> It is mentioned that there is a way to get FBI report in 5 days..Is this valid? Does this solve the problem please advice ?
> 
> http://myfbireport.com/turnAround.php


Update called them they said you need to be US citizen


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi guys, any updates am which date packages they are processing?


----------



## OR-ZOON (Nov 24, 2015)

Guys, my credit card has finally been charged today (Jan 7). My document was delivered on Sept 17, 2015. I hope my finger prints are accepted. I am expecting at least another 10 days for the report to be delivered to my US address in Texas. The wait is too too terrible. I waited for 16 weeks (4 months). I wish you all good luck.


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I included 5  ahhaa))


lol.. I don't envy the officer that had to finger print you 
well better safe than sorry.. wish i'd done the same. 




OR-ZOON said:


> Guys, my credit card has finally been charged today (Jan 7). My document was delivered on Sept 17, 2015. I hope my finger prints are accepted. I am expecting at least another 10 days for the report to be delivered to my US address in Texas. The wait is too too terrible. I waited for 16 weeks (4 months). I wish you all good luck.


nice! are you going to ask them if fingerprints were ok?

I've been waiting for 132 days.. CC charged 23rd of Dec. considering emailing them to ask if prints were good.


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> Finally had my credit card charged today.
> couldn't have come sooner since I'm dealing with some personal issues and really need to move by March
> 
> So the whole debacle with my first credit card getting declined cost me around 3 weeks.. not bad i guess lol
> ...







Hi BatWolf,

You mentioned that your credit card is declined. Could you please let me know what is the next steps for this? Because my card also may get rejected (Because i forgot about this and i asked for card upgrade).


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

Can someone please advice on the below
1) After how many day/week will the credit card be charged ?
2) I m currently in US and I did not send any return lable as mentioned. So will FBI take care of shipping back?
3) I see by tracking number the shipment is delivered after how many days should follow up to see if they have received everything and are processing ?


----------



## OR-ZOON (Nov 24, 2015)

This is really disappointing to share you all that fingerprints for both me and my wife are rejected. I actually called FBI today and I was told that they were rejected because the prints were heavily inked. I had it taken from a police department in Sydney (had included only 1 copy for each of us). This is so frustating. Waited for 4 long months to hear this. The lady on the phone said I had to start all over again. I don't know if I am left with any other option other than to reapply again. Can anyone give me some genuine advice.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

OR-ZOON said:


> This is really disappointing to share you all that fingerprints for both me and my wife are rejected. I actually called FBI today and I was told that they were rejected because the prints were heavily inked. I had it taken from a police department in Sydney (had included only 1 copy for each of us). This is so frustating. Waited for 4 long months to hear this. The lady on the phone said I had to start all over again. I don't know if I am left with any other option other than to reapply again. Can anyone give me some genuine advice.


I don't know what else to tell you man. I feel ashamed to have lived 8 years of my life in America. I bragged so much about how efficient their system was. This is so freaking frustrating. They could say this to you as soon as they receive the packet. Why make you wait for 4 months to tell you this? I guess you could contact your CO and explain that it is going to take another 4 months and hope if he waives it for you. I don't think it is likely. The other thing I can suggest to you is to take fingerprints from two different places, like two different police stations. Then do two copies of each of them or may be three as well. See if they don't charge you for additional copies. I have read many rejections in the same forum from Sydney, not sure if the fingerprinting is actually an issue. Give different place a shot. Remain patient man, what else can you do!


----------



## OR-ZOON (Nov 24, 2015)

stamang said:


> I don't know what else to tell you man. I feel ashamed to have lived 8 years of my life in America. I bragged so much about how efficient their system was. This is so freaking frustrating. They could say this to you as soon as they receive the packet. Why make you wait for 4 months to tell you this? I guess you could contact your CO and explain that it is going to take another 4 months and hope if he waives it for you. I don't think it is likely. The other thing I can suggest to you is to take fingerprints from two different places, like two different police stations. Then do two copies of each of them or may be three as well. See if they don't charge you for additional copies. I have read many rejections in the same forum from Sydney, not sure if the fingerprinting is actually an issue. Give different place a shot. Remain patient man, what else can you do!


Yes, I too used to brag for efficient US system. But now I feel so bad because of the FBI. The FBI PCC is just one **** of paper that is stopping all the process. I don't think the CO will waive for PCC but I will call them on Monday anyway. It would be great if CO would accept for state report which I could get in 1 week time. I have an appointment booked at a local police dept for the fingerprints to be taken (same one as before). This time they say they have an electronic machine but I don't know how that will work or if it can print in the FBI card. This time for sure I will take at least two sets of finger prints. I am going to the same police dept, hope they will waive the fees (don't have the receipt though).


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

Just a thought is It advicable to send one set of finger prints now and then after two month send another set of finger prints. So we can save 2 months .


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi,
Could you please any one help me how to change my credit card details (I have sent my package by 20-Oct-15). Do i need to wait until they say that card is declined or before that do i need to send email to them with authorization form with new card details.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

chasaran said:


> Hi BatWolf,
> 
> You mentioned that your credit card is declined. Could you please let me know what is the next steps for this? Because my card also may get rejected (Because i forgot about this and i asked for card upgrade).


Call them and ask about it to verify. But I know what they'll tell you. 

You will be asked to fax in a new Credit Card payment form. They will not take the CC info over the phone or let you email them a a scanned copy.

You have to print it out, fill it out and then sign it, then fax it over to them.

For me it took about 3 weeks after that for them to charge the new card, then only a week until they finished the background check and mailed it.

oh yeah i recommend after faxing it to them call/email them to verify they received it. I also uploaded the email correspondence to DIBP so they know I'm working on it (i was invited in September and only thing missing is FBI PCC atm)


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> Call them and ask about it to verify. But I know what they'll tell you.
> 
> You will be asked to fax in a new Credit Card payment form. They will not take the CC info over the phone or let you email them a a scanned copy.
> 
> ...




Thanks Batwolf.
Do i need to wait until i get card rejected, or can i do it now also, so they will use the new card before trying old card.


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

OR-ZOON said:


> This is really disappointing to share you all that fingerprints for both me and my wife are rejected. I actually called FBI today and I was told that they were rejected because the prints were heavily inked. I had it taken from a police department in Sydney (had included only 1 copy for each of us). This is so frustating. Waited for 4 long months to hear this. The lady on the phone said I had to start all over again. I don't know if I am left with any other option other than to reapply again. Can anyone give me some genuine advice.


wow sorry to hear that mane.. That was my biggest fear, that my figner prints would be rejected and I'd have to start all over a again. Thankfully I emailed the FBI few days ago and they said my application was processed and already mailed.. I only included one set of finger prints myself..

However I do know a bit about fingerprints mainly from watching a massive amount of crime documentaries lol.. I checked myself if they were ok plus several officers where they took it here in Sri Lanka checked it (the officer in charge's daughter was living in the US so I had a talk with him plus the other officers were interested in US forensics.. so they were friendly).

There's instructions on the booklet that lets you identify if prints are good or not.. i suggest you go over it yourself and definitely include like 3 sets this time!


As for the US being efficient, I think you guys are mistaking US companies vs. the US government. The government, especially the FEDERAL government is absolutely not efficient or effective. 
I mean just look at their utterly broken skilled migration system. lmao! This is why I have to go to Australia in the first place, instead of staying in the US despite the fact that I lived in the US for 10years, got 2 degrees, paid tuition, worked (always 100% legally), paid taxes, never committed a crime, speak perfect English etc etc.


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

chasaran said:


> Thanks Batwolf.
> Do i need to wait until i get card rejected, or can i do it now also, so they will use the new card before trying old card.


oh I was under the impression that they already rejected it..

hmm, you *might* just be able to get them the new CC info before then.. I'm not sure because in my case my card was declined by my bank because the FBI does not use the 3(or4) digit security code on the back of the card when they process the payment..

Most definitely call them then, and explain the situation. Do not just randomly fax them a new CC form they won't even know what it's for..

What date did you application reach the FBI? Until they open your packet that really cannot help you at all since the info isn't even in their computer system.. My gut feeling is that you'll have to wait till they reject it.. but worth a try calling them.


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi Batwolf,

My packet reached FBI on 21-Oct-2015. It may be processed by this month.


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

Any suggestions .
1) After how many day/week will the credit card be charged ? 
2) I m currently in US and I did not send any return lable as mentioned. So will FBI take care of shipping back? 
3) I see by tracking number the shipment is delivered after how many days should follow up to see if they have received everything and are processing ?


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

Hey bud, I will appreciate if you can post here after your credit card is charged. Mine was delivered on Nov 12 and should be processed soon after yours is done.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

Saisakahi said:


> Any suggestions .
> 1) After how many day/week will the credit card be charged ?
> 2) I m currently in US and I did not send any return lable as mentioned. So will FBI take care of shipping back?
> 3) I see by tracking number the shipment is delivered after how many days should follow up to see if they have received everything and are processing ?
> ...


----------



## geo_101 (Jul 31, 2015)

chasaran said:


> Hi Batwolf,
> 
> My packet reached FBI on 21-Oct-2015. It may be processed by this month.


Not to discourage you, but they still processing Sep'15 mails most likely Oct'15 end will come next month. I know as mine reached around 22 Sep'15 and I am still waiting for CC to be charged.


----------



## sudas (Nov 20, 2015)

*Us pcc*

Is there any faster way to get it from FBI. Electronic application with fingerprint or any other method to get this thing in 10 days...This waiting time is frustrating..Since last one month they are processing the record for week of September 14th..


----------



## Achu (May 28, 2015)

Is there any fast track process available if we apply from USA, for US police clearance certificate?


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

sudas said:


> Is there any faster way to get it from FBI. Electronic application with fingerprint or any other method to get this thing in 10 days...This waiting time is frustrating..Since last one month they are processing the record for week of September 14th..


I applied in the second week of November and my credit card has still not been charged. This is going to be one hell of a long wait.


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

sudas said:


> Is there any faster way to get it from FBI. Electronic application with fingerprint or any other method to get this thing in 10 days...This waiting time is frustrating..Since last one month they are processing the record for week of September 14th..


nope. you have to wait for 15 weeks + shipping time.




Achu said:


> Is there any fast track process available if we apply from USA, for US police clearance certificate?


Not unless you are a US CITIZEN. If so you can use a channeller for faster service.
if you live in the US but ain't a US citizen you're out of luck.





dedm said:


> I applied in the second week of November and my credit card has still not been charged. This is going to be one hell of a long wait.


yep.. you're looking at around late February until they open your packet.
i sent it in august and still haven't gotten it.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

dedm said:


> I applied in the second week of November and my credit card has still not been charged. This is going to be one hell of a long wait.


Same here bud. Nov 12 is when my packet was delivered. I am now planning to send another one this friday. At least, if they reject the first, I will save at least two months. Just because they can't say the fingerprints are fine as soon as the mail gets delivered, I have no choice but to send an extra copy to save my time on the next. And we thought united states was supremely efficient. Phew!


----------



## OR-ZOON (Nov 24, 2015)

Has anyone done electronic fingerprinting? Today, I went to a local NSW police office and they did electronic fingerprinting free of charge for me and my wife. They then printed it in their own form which was quite similar to the FBI Card. Just in case we also requested to do ink finger prints in the FBI Card. The officer accepted, we did two copies of finger prints each for me and my wife. But the quality of the electronic was a lot better than the ink. Looked to me that the ink one would be rejected again. I want to know from you guys if FBI accepts the fingerprints taken in NSW Police Fingerprint Form or any other form other than the FBI card. Please share if anyone of you have done so before and its result.


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

Finally got my PCC today. I mailed it out on August 18th so epic 5 month wait lol.
They mailed it on the 2nd and I got it today on the 12th, fast shipping.

Now I wait for DIBP to assess my application. 


ps. Planning on moving to Victoria so I emailed the Vic department of motorways and they said I can convert my US driver's license to VIC with no roadtest, just a eye-sight test even though my US license is expired so that's a relief as well!


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> Finally got my PCC today. I mailed it out on August 18th so epic 5 month wait lol.
> They mailed it on the 2nd and I got it today on the 12th, fast shipping.
> 
> Now I wait for DIBP to assess my application.
> ...




Great. First great news of the year .
How many weeks you had delay due to creditcard deny?


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

chasaran said:


> Great. First great news of the year .
> How many weeks you had delay due to creditcard deny?


Thanks!
First time they charged my card (1st card) was Nov. 30th, and after I sent them a new CC form, they finally charged the new card on Dec. 23rd (had to email them a couple of times).
So I'd say about 3-weeks..


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> Thanks!
> First time they charged my card (1st card) was Nov. 30th, and after I sent them a new CC form, they finally charged the new card on Dec. 23rd (had to email them a couple of times).
> So I'd say about 3-weeks..


Thanks for the information.
My docs reached FBI on 20-Oct.
I am expecting my PCC atleast Feb second week.


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Does anyone know what the exact result / report says in the letter FBI finally sends?

In India PCC, it simply says there's no adverse information whatsoever against the name of the person.

Just curious to know what the USA PCC actually tells.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

chasaran said:


> Thanks for the information.
> My docs reached FBI on 20-Oct.
> I am expecting my PCC atleast Feb second week.


I presume that is what you are waiting for so that your visa can be granted? I have only just submitted my application for a visa last Friday. I'll have to wait for quite sometime before I hear back.


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

dedm said:


> I presume that is what you are waiting for so that your visa can be granted? I have only just submitted my application for a visa last Friday. I'll have to wait for quite sometime before I hear back.




Yes Dedm, I am waiting for the FBI to get visa grant. All other documents are uploaded.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

Hello All,

So, I read on a different forum that they are processing September 24 applications. There was a person who posted that the packet delivered on September 8 was processed on Dec 9. And, in here, there is this guy's whose CC was charged on Jan 7 for a packet delivered on Sept 17. Literally, they took a month to move applications from Sep 8- Sep 17. What a long Christmas/New Year does the FBI celebrate? Amazing.

Anyways, it seems that finally they are doing some catching up. Since Sep 24's delivery has had its CC charged, they should get to mine in a little more than a months time. Mine was delivered on the 12th of Nov. I gave this a lot of thought and have decided to send at least one more copy this Friday. If they accept the first one, awesome. If not, I will at least easily save more than 1.5 months of being on the backlog. The FBI have only themselves to blame that we now have to send multiple packets. Imagine how many must have done this just because they make you wait so long to just reject the prints? Obviously, one reason for the backlog could well be this.


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

Don't worry folks once Donald Trump becomes President he'll fix this. I guarantee u its going to be so good and so fast. You'll actually get your PCC so fast that you'll hope it was slower!


----------



## sareenh (Jan 13, 2016)

chasaran said:


> Yes Dedm, I am waiting for the FBI to get visa grant. All other documents are uploaded.


Hi: Same here, the CO requested for medical and PCC; I am done with medical and have got India PCC. I have responded to the CO via an email on 25Dec and have also uploaded the India PCC copies on the immi portal, but have not heard back from her. Have u got any reply from your CO?

What is the right way to inform the CO of the current status and do the usually respond?


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

sareenh said:


> Hi: Same here, the CO requested for medical and PCC; I am done with medical and have got India PCC. I have responded to the CO via an email on 25Dec and have also uploaded the India PCC copies on the immi portal, but have not heard back from her. Have u got any reply from your CO?
> 
> What is the right way to inform the CO of the current status and do the usually respond?


Sareenh, I also replied to CO in email with courier acknowledgement.
There is no information for me too from CO.


----------



## drthakur (Jul 1, 2015)

Called FBI this morning. They are opening packets of 28th September and processing applications of 22nd sept. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

drthakur said:


> Called FBI this morning. They are opening packets of 28th September and processing applications of 22nd sept.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know if FBI's customer service people actually give you the right information or even care to give you one. On a Canadian forum, one person responded saying that his CC was charged for a packet delivered on Sept 24. You were told that they are processing Sept 22. There always seems to be some sort of discrepancy among the figures stated by them. It is good that at least people care to respond and post about the updates including when the packet is opened, CC charged, and letter delivered. Had it not been for these kind souls, we would feel like lost even more. Hang in there mate, and do keep us posted.


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi,

My packet was recieved by FBI on 25th September and my credit card was charged yesterday.


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My packet was recieved by FBI on 25th September and my credit card was charged yesterday.



Hi Rish_1986,
I wonder that i provided only 16 digit card number and Expiry date.
I did not provide 3 digit security code. 
I hope it should be same in your case also. Can you pls confirm if these details are enough to use for them? Also how do we get message (is it saying that 18USD used by FBI?).


----------



## geo_101 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I saw this question couple of times but couldn't able to see any response. Would any body suggest if FBI accept digital finger prints which these day quite common and prefer by local police department.

Appreciate any pointer or suggestion.


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

Quick question guys, I had sent my packet on 21 Sep from Sydney. It was reported to me delivered by 28 Sept. I have called FBI today and they said hey don't see my name in their data base. So should I assume that my packet didn't reach or they enter into database after opening the packet? Also when do they charge the credit card?


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

chasaran said:


> Hi Rish_1986,
> I wonder that i provided only 16 digit card number and Expiry date.
> I did not provide 3 digit security code.
> I hope it should be same in your case also. Can you pls confirm if these details are enough to use for them? Also how do we get message (is it saying that 18USD used by FBI?).


I spoke at length with a customer rep about the security code after my 1st CC got declined.
The FBI does not use the security code when processing the payment. That was the reason my first bank rejected the payment. I called and tried to get the FBI to use the code and they said they simply cannot use it. I even tried calling my bank and asking them to manually accept the payment and they couldn't do it either.

So it comes down to the bank and type of CC i guess. Did not have any problems with my 2nd card. also the first card was an American Express from a bank in Sri Lanka and the 2nd one i used was a Master card from a US bank..

Find out if the card has been charged by checking your CC transactions online. Mine said $18 from FBI RECORD REQU.


----------



## rkaus2016 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi Friends,
I am from Banagalore & looking for the place to get my fingerprints done to apply for US PCC.
Can anyone who have got their fingerprints done in bangalore help me with the exact address details?
Thanks


----------



## amitkal (Jan 27, 2015)

Does anyone know the process to get NY state police clearance certificate from outside NY?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

amitkal said:


> Does anyone know the process to get NY state police clearance certificate from outside NY?


Ever heard of Google?

Criminal History Records, Background Checks - NY DCJS


----------



## amitkal (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks. I did but i also found this other link,
NYPD - Record Inquiries
And that's why i got confused.

Also, i wanted to know from someone who have already done this before.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

amitkal said:


> Thanks. I did but i also found this other link,
> NYPD - Record Inquiries
> And that's why i got confused.
> 
> Also, i wanted to know from someone who have already done this before.


A NYPD Certificate of Conduct is not the same thing. NYPD is the police department of New York City, not New York State.


----------



## Prathap (Jun 15, 2015)

*PCC For Dependants*

Hi All,

I am applying PPC for my dependents they don't have SSN number. Could you please let me know is it mandatory to enter SSN number in the application form? How to apply PCC for dependents.

Thanks,
Prathap


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

Prathap said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying PPC for my dependents they don't have SSN number. Could you please let me know is it mandatory to enter SSN number in the application form? How to apply PCC for dependents.
> 
> ...


SSN is optional, The SSNis needed to keep records accurate because two people may have the same name and birth date.


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

rkaus2016 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I am from Banagalore & looking for the place to get my fingerprints done to apply for US PCC.
> Can anyone who have got their fingerprints done in bangalore help me with the exact address details?
> Thanks



You can try with JK consultancy bangalore. I have paid Rs2000 for each finger printing.
They have FBI card and they will put your finger prints and give it


----------



## sudas (Nov 20, 2015)

*Us pcc*

Guys any update on the progress? I believe it has moved to October.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

sudas said:


> Guys any update on the progress? I believe it has moved to October.


Yay! About a month left for me.


----------



## sudas (Nov 20, 2015)

*Fbi pcc*

Just called FBI and got to know that current processing date is 28th September. This is utterly frustrating, as I got the same answer last Tuesday too!


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

I had called them on Friday and they confirmed that my application has been opened and they charged my card on Monday. So hoping they will process the application by end of this week and send me the results.


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

bansalch said:


> I had called them on Friday and they confirmed that my application has been opened and they charged my card on Monday. So hoping they will process the application by end of this week and send me the results.


bansalch, What is your timeline(When reached FBI)?


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

chasaran said:


> bansalch, What is your timeline(When reached FBI)?


04 Sep 2015 - ACS applied
11 Sep 2015 - Received positive ACS assessment
23 Sep 2015 - India and Australia PCC completed
05 Nov 2015 - PTE A (90:90:90:90)
05 Nov 2015 - Submitted EOI with 70 points under 189
06 Nov 2015 - Invite
21 Sep 2015 - FBI PCC Mailed
28 Sep 2015 - FBI PCC Document delivered
12 Nov 2015 - Applied 189 Visa
23 Nov 2015 - CO contact for form 80
25 Nov 2015 - Medicals
09 Dec 2015 - Form 80 and medicals submitted
15 Jan 2016 - Second CO Contact for FBI PCC
15 Jan 2016 - FBI Confirmed receipt of application
18 Jan 2016 - CC charged for FBI
xx xxx 2016 - FBI PCC received
xx xxx 2016 - Grant


----------



## geo_101 (Jul 31, 2015)

30th Sept as of today ! slow!!!


----------



## Ashuaust (Dec 10, 2015)

Hello all

Can u all PLS tell me how long is this FBI PCC VALID? 
6months?
12months?


----------



## Prathap (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello,

Can you please help me with the process to get Texas state PCC?

Thanks,
Prathap


----------



## samkingwood (Sep 16, 2015)

Prathap said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please help me with the process to get Texas state PCC?
> 
> ...



Just go to the City Office and Fill up an application and Pay the Required fees by Check/Money Order. They will issue the PCC in an hour. I got this done in City of Houston Office a month back in about an hour and half.

Pretty easy!


----------



## Prathap (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi All,

Could you please clarify which date is present in FBI Identity history check report? If i apply for it on 30th Jan 2016, it may take 3-4 months to get the report. Will the report refers to the date i have applied (30th Jan 2016) or the date when FBI opens my package? I would like to know this because initial date of entry is dependent on PCC date.

Thanks,
Prathap


----------



## geo_101 (Jul 31, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I included 5  ahhaa))


Hi Guys,

if CC charged does it mean that FBI accepted fingerprints or they are still going to process ?

Quick suggestion is highly appreciated .


----------



## curious_toad (Jan 15, 2016)

just to give you an idea ... my cc was charged on 11th and the officer confirmed the checks were completed on 21st and results mailed on 22nd ... i had also called several times after cc was charged but they always told me "your application is in process"


----------



## geo_101 (Jul 31, 2015)

curious_toad said:


> just to give you an idea ... my cc was charged on 11th and the officer confirmed the checks were completed on 21st and results mailed on 22nd ... i had also called several times after cc was charged but they always told me "your application is in process"


Oh I see . THanks for this information seems like CC charge is beginning of their process. 

Have u done finger print using ink or livescan (digital ) in Australia?


----------



## sareenh (Jan 13, 2016)

bansalch said:


> 04 Sep 2015 - ACS applied
> 11 Sep 2015 - Received positive ACS assessment
> 23 Sep 2015 - India and Australia PCC completed
> 05 Nov 2015 - PTE A (90:90:90:90)
> ...


Hello: how did u submit ur documents after CO contacted u for the first time. 
For me CO asked me to submit Medical and PCC, not specifying it for USA, but I assumed that since I was in USA between 2006 to 2008 that I will have to get it done, so I completed my Medical and India PCC and emailed them including FedEx slip to my CO and got an automated acknowledgement. Shall I assume that my CO will wait for my FBI PCC and that there is no further action needed from my side until my PCC is rcvd from FBI.

Thanks!!


----------



## drthakur (Jul 1, 2015)

FBI Still processing september 30th....


----------



## OR-ZOON (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi all, just wondering if anyone of you have done livescan/electronic fingerprints here in Australia. I recently did livescan/electronic fingerprint but were printed in NSW Police form and not in FBI card. Has anyone of you had similar experience? And will FBI accept fingerprints printed in NSW form? Please share.

@geo_101 cc charge does not mean fingerprints are accepted, it is the initial process as far as I know. my cc was charged but fingerprints were rejected.


----------



## drthakur (Jul 1, 2015)

I've done electronic fingerprint in sydney. Waiting on acceptance. Guess that should be ok. Before sending them out, i called fbi to confirm and was told its ok to go with the format of the local govt agency.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## OR-ZOON (Nov 24, 2015)

drthakur said:


> I've done electronic fingerprint in sydney. Waiting on acceptance. Guess that should be ok. Before sending them out, i called fbi to confirm and was told its ok to go with the format of the local govt agency.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Thanks drthakur. When I called FBI they said as long as the order match it should be OK. But when I checked the NSW police form everything else is similar except the order of the fingers for the second hand which is different. The order of fingers for the second hand starts from the right side (sequencing from thumb on the far right side and little finger on the far left side) in the NSW form while it is sequencing thumb from the left side for the FBI card. 

Let's hope FBI will still accept it. Others please let us know if your's have been accepted.


----------



## Ashuaust (Dec 10, 2015)

Ashuaust said:


> Hello all
> 
> Can u all PLS tell me how long is this FBI PCC VALID?
> 6months?
> 12months?



Can someone pls comment on this. Thanks


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

OR-ZOON said:


> Thanks drthakur. When I called FBI they said as long as the order match it should be OK. But when I checked the NSW police form everything else is similar except the order of the fingers for the second hand which is different. The order of fingers for the second hand starts from the right side (sequencing from thumb on the far right side and little finger on the far left side) in the NSW form while it is sequencing thumb from the left side for the FBI card.
> 
> Let's hope FBI will still accept it. Others please let us know if your's have been accepted.


I have been told that FBI is strict to not even accept overwriting on your personal particulars form. I had to write it all out with a single pen stroke.


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

OR-ZOON said:


> Thanks drthakur. When I called FBI they said as long as the order match it should be OK. But when I checked the NSW police form everything else is similar except the order of the fingers for the second hand which is different. The order of fingers for the second hand starts from the right side (sequencing from thumb on the far right side and little finger on the far left side) in the NSW form while it is sequencing thumb from the left side for the FBI card.
> 
> Let's hope FBI will still accept it. Others please let us know if your's have been accepted.


I would suggest you go get the fingerprints done again in the correct order. If your prints are rejected, you will end up delayed by another 12 weeks.


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi everyone,

My documents were received by FBI on 25th September and my CC was charged on 13th January and FBI couriered my report to US address(East coast) on 19th Jan. 
Its been more than a week and I still dont have the report. When I called FBI, they said that the delay is due to snow storm in US.

Anyone else in a similar situation???


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

sareenh said:


> Hello: how did u submit ur documents after CO contacted u for the first time.
> For me CO asked me to submit Medical and PCC, not specifying it for USA, but I assumed that since I was in USA between 2006 to 2008 that I will have to get it done, so I completed my Medical and India PCC and emailed them including FedEx slip to my CO and got an automated acknowledgement. Shall I assume that my CO will wait for my FBI PCC and that there is no further action needed from my side until my PCC is rcvd from FBI.
> 
> Thanks!!


If you have provided CO sufficient evidence that you have sent your FBI request then the CO should wait. Generally the CO opens your file only after the 28 days from the contact are over and then check what else is needed.

Wait for the CO to respond back.. they will not reject if they don't find any document but an explanation from your end. 

Be aware that the US PCC takes close to 4 months to come as these idiots are damn slow!


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

rish_1986 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My documents were received by FBI on 25th September and my CC was charged on 13th January and FBI couriered my report to US address(East coast) on 19th Jan.
> Its been more than a week and I still dont have the report. When I called FBI, they said that the delay is due to snow storm in US.
> ...


I am in similar situation. FBI got my prints on 28 Sep and charged cc on 18 Jan. As per the email from them (in response to my query) they have sent my prints to a US address on 25 Jan. Hope to get them soon


----------



## Prathap (Jun 15, 2015)

Prathap said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could you please clarify which date is present in FBI Identity history check report? If i apply for it on 30th Jan 2016, it may take 3-4 months to get the report. Will the report refers to the date i have applied (30th Jan 2016) or the date when FBI opens my package? I would like to know this because initial date of entry is dependent on PCC date.
> 
> ...


Can you please comment on my query?


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

Prathap said:


> Can you please comment on my query?


Most likely it will have the date when your query was processed.


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

Finally today I got the FBI clearance  


My documents were received by FBI on 25th September and my CC was charged on 13th January and FBI couriered my report to US address(East coast) on 19th Jan.


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi,

Did anyone else get the FBI clearance this week?


----------



## janeriz26 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi All,

I've a question, do i need to provide PCC from USA if am going on business visit visa?

Does it required in visa application step as well.

Please suggest?


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

Dear Group,

There is one leave blank section under the SEX,RACE, HEIGHT, WEIGHT, coloumn. After doing the finger prints, the agent posted a stamp of his office on that section. Is it acceptable ? 

Thanks


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

Finally got my letter delivered on my east coast address in US today... Yay!


Prathap: I got my letter today and I can confirm the date is when FBI sends it out. Mine was sent on 25 Jan and that's the date.


----------



## Prathap (Jun 15, 2015)

bansalch said:


> Finally got my letter delivered on my east coast address in US today... Yay!
> 
> 
> Prathap: I got my letter today and I can confirm the date is when FBI sends it out. Mine was sent on 25 Jan and that's the date.


Thank you very much bansalch.. Its time for me to send docs asap.

Regards,
Prathap


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

I submitted my finger print card on Jan 8th. Is there a way I can confirm if they have received it. When we call them do they acknowledge it ?
Secondly is it a good idea to send another copy of finger print card a month later .In case the first one gets rejcted they can use the second one. I am currently in US so it might easy for me.

Appreciate your response.


----------



## rkaus2016 (Nov 1, 2015)

I am tryng to submit my finger print card for USA state (California) clearance but stuck up with money order of $32!
The California clearance accepts only Money order or Certifoed check..
Tried in several banks & post offices..nobody is ready to issue money order in US Dollars:-(

How did you all manage for Money order of 32$?

Any pointers for buying money order in bangalore will be really appreciated...

Chasaran & roy1947..your location is BANGALORE..Request you to share the details..


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

*USA PCC for short stay?*

As per the official website I understand that PCC is required for stays longer that 12 months only but has there been any instances of USA Police clearance requested for short duration stays like that of a month?


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

rkaus2016 said:


> I am tryng to submit my finger print card for USA state (California) clearance but stuck up with money order of $32!
> The California clearance accepts only Money order or Certifoed check..
> Tried in several banks & post offices..nobody is ready to issue money order in US Dollars:-(
> 
> ...


I think State Clearance is required only if you have Green Card.

FBI clearance is sufficient for alien workers of USA who have returned back to their home country.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

FBI is processing October 8th as of today.


----------



## samkingwood (Sep 16, 2015)

dedm said:


> FBI is processing October 8th as of today.


How do we check this information? Is there an email or a phone number to call and check? Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

Can somebody guide on this...


----------



## rkaus2016 (Nov 1, 2015)

roy1947 said:


> I think State Clearance is required only if you have Green Card.
> 
> FBI clearance is sufficient for alien workers of USA who have returned back to their home country.


Thats what even I thought.
But surprisingly , the CO is asking for both FBI & State clearance. I have applied for FBI using credit card but getting money order for state is a pain for me now.

Any suggestions of getting money order in US dollars in banagalore?


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

samkingwood said:


> How do we check this information? Is there an email or a phone number to call and check? Please advise. Thanks!


Check FBI website.. They have a call number there or email at [email protected] Unfortunately if you did not opt for your courier service to give you delivery info, then only when the FBI opens your packet (approx 3-3.5 months from your expected delivery date) they will be able to tell


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

*hey*

fbi is opening 13th october mail as per my call to them yesterday


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

guys i have a question- hope applying for extensions does not have an issue as usa pcc takes forever to come and its not our fault so hope the case officer understands and allows extension till it comes.

Also if someone's finger prints get rejected, will the case officer wait and provide more extension? pls advise soon guys


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Guys , 

I have sent the finger prints card on Nov 1 . However i feel that there is an issue. 

In my SSN there is a redundancy(First Name is repeated twice) . Do you know whether FBI sends the results based on the name in SSN does they issue the PCC based on the Application form .

It would be great if someone with the same experience can help on this .


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

vish555 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I have sent the finger prints card on Nov 1 . However i feel that there is an issue.
> 
> ...



Vish555, PCC will be done based on the finger print which you sent it. Your SSN will be just reference.
Even if there is no SSN also, you can get the PCC. So, considering this they will send PCC with the name of Application form.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

chasaran said:


> Vish555, PCC will be done based on the finger print which you sent it. Your SSN will be just reference.
> Even if there is no SSN also, you can get the PCC. So, considering this they will send PCC with the name of Application form.


Thanks so much Chasaran . Initially i thought i will send them a mail stating the issue from what you send it looks like there wount be any issue . Just to be on the safer side do you advise sending a mail also ?


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

FYI Guys,

I Called FBI today and as of today (08-Feb-2016), they are processing the applications which are received on 19-Oct-2015.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

chasaran said:


> FYI Guys,
> 
> I Called FBI today and as of today (08-Feb-2016), they are processing the applications which are received on 19-Oct-2015.


That's promising. Hope you get it in the next couple of weeks or so. You can then get a grant within February.


----------



## drthakur (Jul 1, 2015)

OR-ZOON said:


> Thanks drthakur. When I called FBI they said as long as the order match it should be OK. But when I checked the NSW police form everything else is similar except the order of the fingers for the second hand which is different. The order of fingers for the second hand starts from the right side (sequencing from thumb on the far right side and little finger on the far left side) in the NSW form while it is sequencing thumb from the left side for the FBI card.
> 
> Let's hope FBI will still accept it. Others please let us know if your's have been accepted.


OR-ZOON, Just wanted to let you know, my finger prints are accepted and the PCC is mailed. Yet to receive though. So, don't worry about NSW digital finger prints process.


Thanks.


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

Dear All,

I need to ask does FBI send an email when they receive the application for fingerprints ? or they only ship after the mentioned time. 

Secondly, is it the case officer who ask what documentation you need to complete the process such as medicals and PCC ?

OR, once you pay your fees, there are instructions within the account such as request for PCC, HAP ID and others ?

Thanks


----------



## drthakur (Jul 1, 2015)

FBI does not communicate any thing. You have to have your tracking to ensure the delivery. Your info will come in FBI system once your credit card is charged. Till then you can call/email them to find out current processing date. 

Case officer will ask for those items you mentioned, or may ask to repeat these in case the reports you submit beforehand gets outdated. 

Once you pay the fees, you can see the list of docs you need to attach to your visa application. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

drthakur said:


> OR-ZOON, Just wanted to let you know, my finger prints are accepted and the PCC is mailed. Yet to receive though. So, don't worry about NSW digital finger prints process.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Even I got mine done at NSW police station and they were accepted by FBI and I have already got my PCC. So don't worry and sit tight. The fact that you used NSW police for your prints will ensure that the prints are good quality and you will not be needed to resubmit them.


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

I m in US just got a mail from bank that they r going to change my credit card due to security reasons. I have give d same card details to FBI
Over 2 months ago. What should I do now ?Please suggest


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

I don't know if you guys have seen anything charged on your card yet for packets delivered on the 16th and the 22nd of October but FBI is telling me that they are sending mails for packets on 22nd and opening 23rd as of 12th Feb. Please call and check if you have sent your packets anytime before October the 23rd. 

Unless I was given a bogus date, Oct 23rd sounds about right. The only concern I had is that a guy in a different forum has not replied saying the card was charged for his mail delivered on the 16th. I know there is someone with delivery date for 22nd in this forum, can you please see if your card has been charged and confirm?


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

Can someone please suggest 

I m in US just got a mail from bank that they r going to change my credit card due to security reasons. I have give d same card details to FBI Over 2 months ago. What should I do now ?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Saisakahi said:


> Can someone please suggest
> 
> I m in US just got a mail from bank that they r going to change my credit card due to security reasons. I have give d same card details to FBI Over 2 months ago. What should I do now ?


Call FBI office and see what needs to be done.


----------



## drthakur (Jul 1, 2015)

FBI mailed PCCs for myself and my wife on 4th Feb. received my wife's doc on 6th Feb and no trace of mine till date. After FBI, all praise for USPS now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

Saisakahi said:


> Can someone please suggest
> 
> I m in US just got a mail from bank that they r going to change my credit card due to security reasons. I have give d same card details to FBI Over 2 months ago. What should I do now ?


Their is a credit card application form online that you can use. Just like a change in address, you can use that form and update your card.


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

*hey*

guys i have a question and am really worried. My package reached on 19th oct and my friend in the usa had called to find out on 11th feb and they said they cannot see my name yet and i havent even got the message for credit card. they asked to call next week which is this week. I am worried I hope they have it. how can we know? I have the signed fedex delivery note which is a proof though.
i should wait for this week for the cc to charge?


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

nehaa777 said:


> guys i have a question and am really worried. My package reached on 19th oct and my friend in the usa had called to find out on 11th feb and they said they cannot see my name yet and i havent even got the message for credit card. they asked to call next week which is this week. I am worried I hope they have it. how can we know? I have the signed fedex delivery note which is a proof though.
> i should wait for this week for the cc to charge?


Hey, sorry to know about this. But, did your friend ask the FBI about the date they were processing as of 1th Feb when your friend called? I called them last week and they said they were mailing out results for the 22nd and opening 23rd. FBI has been inconsistent in the past about the dates. Every person over the phone and the email gives you different dates. We have had people until the 15th tell us that their card were charged but no one after that. So, I am not sure if I was given a wrong processing date by FBI.


----------



## sareenh (Jan 13, 2016)

While I am still waiting for my PCC; got a call from a CO from high commission india office today; couldn't speak to him as I was busy, but he said that he is calling to verify few details and to do a quick screening;he will call back tmrw. Wanted to ask the forum members about this, has anybody rcvd such a call, what is the objective of this call.


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

sareenh said:


> While I am still waiting for my PCC; got a call from a CO from high commission india office today; couldn't speak to him as I was busy, but he said that he is calling to verify few details and to do a quick screening;he will call back tmrw. Wanted to ask the forum members about this, has anybody rcvd such a call, what is the objective of this call.


Is this for US FBI PCC or India PCC?


----------



## sareenh (Jan 13, 2016)

bansalch said:


> Is this for US FBI PCC or India PCC?


Sorry was not clear in my post; I have got a call from Aus High Commision India office.


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

sareenh said:


> Sorry was not clear in my post; I have got a call from Aus High Commision India office.


If you have already applied for your visa then the call may have been to verify that not your PCC. Aus high commission does nothing with regards to your PCC for any country


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Does any one know which mails FBI are opening now ? My packet reached there on November 7th .


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

vish555 said:


> Does any one know which mails FBI are opening now ? My packet reached there on November 7th .


I believe it's around 25th October.


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

vish555 said:


> Does any one know which mails FBI are opening now ? My packet reached there on November 7th .


Hi,
You can check my signature for more details.
My packet reached FBI on 20-OCT-2015.
Credit card charged on 12-Feb-2016.

I called FBI today and they said they will mail the documents by 17-Feb-2016.
Also currently they are processing the documents which reached FBI on 26-OCT


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

fbi had asked me to call this week as they dint have any update on 19th oct package of mine...i wonder what is going on...are they checkin 19th and 20th simultaneously or what? any comments guys...based on the past experiences...its really making me worried now...credit card is also not charged yet so they did not have any info in the system and had asked to call this week. i have emailed them on sunday and yesterday again but no reply yet.


----------



## drthakur (Jul 1, 2015)

Finally received my US-PCC today. Uploaded to ImmI account & Got the Grant. 
Thank you one and all for splendid support.


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

drthakur said:


> Finally received my US-PCC today. Uploaded to ImmI account & Got the Grant.
> Thank you one and all for splendid support.



Wow, thats very fast response from DIBP.. Congrats drthakur.
Did you only upload or did u email them also?
One more thing, you just clicked the "Information provided" button in immi account after receiving the PCC or earlier itself clicked (within 28 days)?


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

fbi had asked me to call this week as they dint have any update on 19th oct package of mine...i wonder what is going on...are they checkin 19th and 20th simultaneously or what? any comments guys...based on the past experiences...its really making me worried now...credit card is also not charged yet so they did not have any info in the system and had asked to call this week. i have emailed them on sunday and yesterday again but no reply yet.

can someone pls reply and help


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

nehaa777 said:


> fbi had asked me to call this week as they dint have any update on 19th oct package of mine...i wonder what is going on...are they checkin 19th and 20th simultaneously or what? any comments guys...based on the past experiences...its really making me worried now...credit card is also not charged yet so they did not have any info in the system and had asked to call this week. i have emailed them on sunday and yesterday again but no reply yet.
> 
> can someone pls reply and help


HI Nehaa777,
My package was received by FBI on 20-Oct and it is already processed. Credit card is charged and they said they will mail it today.
Is your package received by FBI on 19-OCT? Then it should have been processed by this time as they are currently processing 26-OCT applications.


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

but my credit card is not yet charged? i will call them today. its really upsetting


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

yes the received and signed date is 19th october ..i have the fedex signed letter


----------



## drthakur (Jul 1, 2015)

chasaran said:


> Wow, thats very fast response from DIBP.. Congrats drthakur.
> 
> Did you only upload or did u email them also?
> 
> One more thing, you just clicked the "Information provided" button in immi account after receiving the PCC or earlier itself clicked (within 28 days)?



I just uploaded to immi account. "Information Provided" button was disabled, so followed up with a phone call and requested to pass on the update to CO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

*Regarding PCC from US for spouse(Secondary applicant in 189)*

Hi - Just want to confirm, is it mandatory to have a PCC from US for secondary applicant(my spouse) who has lived there for > 12 Months ? Won't the only PCC from India work in this case ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

oracle_engine said:


> Hi - Just want to confirm, is it mandatory to have a PCC from US for secondary applicant(my spouse) who has lived there for > 12 Months ? Won't the only PCC from India work in this case ?
> 
> Thanks a lot


Absolutely needed if your spouse is going to accompany you and be a part of visa application.


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Absolutely needed if your spouse is going to accompany you and be a part of visa application.


Thanks a lot, may be a simple question after reading all this...


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

So guys, for all of us who are so anxious about whether FBI will reject our prints, I have found a link that shows you how the prints actually need to be. This is from FBI itself and I believe is a good indication for us to see for ourselves whether our prints look okay. Before you send you packet, you could perhaps look at it and compare with this sheet. For anyone sending it in the future, please make a note of this. For me, its been so long that I have forgotten how mine looked like. At least, looking at this, I can recall mine that I did earlier and feel that the police station's fingerprinting services did a good job, especially when you see the continuous prints of fingers. Hope this is helpful And I hope, all of us get positive results!

https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/f...e-fingerprints/capturing-legible-fingerprints


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

hi all..i need some urgent help and advise here please. My agent had sought an extension till 15th feb 2016 which has expired and needs an estimated time to be told from my side as to how long will it take for my usa pcc to come as this is the only document pending from my side.

The issue with my usa pcc is that the credit card form signature was missing (absolutely careless mistake from my end) and they asked me to sign and send the form through email. one person whom i spoke to on call said it will take 13-15 weeks again and when i called to confirm again they said it should take one to two weeks. However, i have sent the signed form to them and they replied saying it has been passed on to the concerned department for process. I will call them today to ask that since they have received the form now how long will it take and based on that i will inform my agent.

My agent said that if i do not inform an adequate date then Please be aware that DIBP may make a decision on your visa application based on documents submitted already, if you do not keep them informed about the pending document. You must provide an estimated date by which you will be able to submit the PCC so that we can inform the case officer accordingly.

my concern is i hope there is no problem on the case officer's side to give further extension? I hope they are okay in giving more extension like 12-13 weeks just in worst cases? Have there been any cases like these where alot of extension is required due to such problems? please help guys its making me really tensed.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

nehaa777 said:


> hi all..i need some urgent help and advise here please. My agent had sought an extension till 15th feb 2016 which has expired and needs an estimated time to be told from my side as to how long will it take for my usa pcc to come as this is the only document pending from my side.
> 
> The issue with my usa pcc is that the credit card form signature was missing (absolutely careless mistake from my end) and they asked me to sign and send the form through email. one person whom i spoke to on call said it will take 13-15 weeks again and when i called to confirm again they said it should take one to two weeks. However, i have sent the signed form to them and they replied saying it has been passed on to the concerned department for process. I will call them today to ask that since they have received the form now how long will it take and based on that i will inform my agent.
> 
> ...


For sure your agent can update CO about your request for PCC pending with FBI and roughly give an estimate. If you get it in 2 weeks it is well and good. If you have to wait again for those 13 to 16 weeks then at least you know that CO is informed about that and a decision on your application will not be taken.


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

I will call them today to confirm. However, my only question is in my previous two calls made when they informed me that the sign is missing...one person told me it will take one to two weeks and the second person said 13-15 weeks...so to be on the safer side, I must say 16 weeks right? Just need an idea to give a tentative date to the co.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

nehaa777 said:


> hi all..i need some urgent help and advise here please. My agent had sought an extension till 15th feb 2016 which has expired and needs an estimated time to be told from my side as to how long will it take for my usa pcc to come as this is the only document pending from my side.
> 
> The issue with my usa pcc is that the credit card form signature was missing (absolutely careless mistake from my end) and they asked me to sign and send the form through email. one person whom i spoke to on call said it will take 13-15 weeks again and when i called to confirm again they said it should take one to two weeks. However, i have sent the signed form to them and they replied saying it has been passed on to the concerned department for process. I will call them today to ask that since they have received the form now how long will it take and based on that i will inform my agent.
> 
> ...


Another thing, why did you wait till today when an extension with CO was sought till 15th Feb 2016? You should have informed CO about the delay before 15th Feb 2016. Contact your agent and do it immediately.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

nehaa777 said:


> I will call them today to confirm. However, my only question is in my previous two calls made when they informed me that the sign is missing...one person told me it will take one to two weeks and the second person said 13-15 weeks...so to be on the safer side, I must say 16 weeks right? Just need an idea to give a tentative date to the co.


Yes, say 13 to 15 weeks to be on the safer side. Inform CO about this issue. Also, call FBI office everyday and check when they charge your CC.


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

i had informed the co through agent before 15th only that it would take time beyond 15th. However, today i will call and inform my agent about the exact thing to be told to the co. Also, can I keep calling fbi everyday and request to process it as it is pending since october 2015? plus the address that i have given is of india so considering the extra days it will take to get mailed also needs to be noted right?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

nehaa777 said:


> i had informed the co through agent before 15th only that it would take time beyond 15th. However, today i will call and inform my agent about the exact thing to be told to the co. Also, can I keep calling fbi everyday and request to process it as it is pending since october 2015? plus the address that i have given is of india so considering the extra days it will take to get mailed also needs to be noted right?


That is good. You can call alternate days. I would keep a watchful eye on credit card being charged, That will confirm that your application is processed. Yes, do take into account the time for mail from FBI to reach your address.


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

ok thanks alot...yes i totally am keeping an eye if i get an sms for credit card deduction. however, some people did not even get the sms...i do keep logging into my bank account and checking as well. just hope this last stage passes without any issues as it is killing day by day.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

nehaa777 said:


> ok thanks alot...yes i totally am keeping an eye if i get an sms for credit card deduction. however, some people did not even get the sms...i do keep logging into my bank account and checking as well. just hope this last stage passes without any issues as it is killing day by day.


That is good. You will be fine.


----------



## Mihird (Feb 20, 2016)

FBI is opening packets of 28th oct 2015 as of yesterday 19th Feb


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

Mihird said:


> FBI is opening packets of 28th oct 2015 as of yesterday 19th Feb


Lol. This is where I feel FBI never gives you the right information on the dates. When I called in on the 18th, they said they were processing 29th. Therefore, you would assume that yesterday the 19th, they should have processed the 30th of October. Now, they tell you that they are processing the 28th as of 19th. Well, not sure if there is any consistency with this.


----------



## Mihird (Feb 20, 2016)

stamang said:


> Lol. This is where I feel FBI never gives you the right information on the dates. When I called in on the 18th, they said they were processing 29th. Therefore, you would assume that yesterday the 19th, they should have processed the 30th of October. Now, they tell you that they are processing the 28th as of 19th. Well, not sure if there is any consistency with this.


I did not call them, but my credit card got charged yesterday (19th Feb) and my packet had reached them on 28th Oct


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

Mihird said:


> I did not call them, but my credit card got charged yesterday (19th Feb) and my packet had reached them on 28th Oct


Thanks for this bud. I would rather have someone tell me that their card was charged and take this as an authentic information than FBI giving me the dates. Sometimes, the charge on card takes a day or two to reflect in your statement. Considering this, they might have given me the right date and could be processing the 30th as of yesterday. Hopefully, they get to mine in two weeks now. Been 3+ months of a wait;mine was delivered on the 12th. More than anything, I just hope they accept it. I will take a week or two delay if mine goes through the first time along with my wife's.


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

*hey*

hi all...has anybody come across anyone in the forum for whom it has taken more than 15 weeks like if finger prints issue or something and one needs to resubmit and again 15 weeks more?

do CO's genuinely understand these situations and extend this long? as it is not in our hands. is there a maximum time or something that CO waits?like my package was opened in 15 weeks and now again i have submitted the credit card form for which they said again it would take 15-17 weeks. I hope that is ok? just keeping me worried


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

nehaa777 said:


> hi all...has anybody come across anyone in the forum for whom it has taken more than 15 weeks like if finger prints issue or something and one needs to resubmit and again 15 weeks more?
> 
> do CO's genuinely understand these situations and extend this long? as it is not in our hands. is there a maximum time or something that CO waits?like my package was opened in 15 weeks and now again i have submitted the credit card form for which they said again it would take 15-17 weeks. I hope that is ok? just keeping me worried


Hi there, just to let you know FBI does not take 15 weeks again when you have to resend your card. It will process just like normal as and when they receive your card. I think someone else told you this already. Posts like these already create more panic among readers. Don't stress, just mail them with your new card details and call them a day or two after to make sure your prints are being processed.


----------



## drthakur (Jul 1, 2015)

Neha777, please don't panic. Recently 'batwolf' has dealt a similar situation. He had to fax/ email a new credit card form. Overall, it caused a 3 week delay. Case officers are aware of this process. Try to keep them posted with any email communication with FBI to show your intent to obtain character assessment records/PCC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi Folks,

Finally received my FBI clearance. See my signature for details.


----------



## UbedaBatliwala (Feb 14, 2016)

chasaran said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Finally received my FBI clearance. See my signature for details.



Great news, when did they receive your application. Sorry can't see your signature! Thanks


----------



## UbedaBatliwala (Feb 14, 2016)

FBI recieved our PCC application on 30th Oct. How would I know if our fingerprint were accepted or not? Would they inform us Incase they are not? And if for some reason they are rejected do we submit a new application which takes 16weeks or do we just re do the fingerprints and they process them when recieved?

Thank you.


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

UbedaBatliwala said:


> Great news, when did they receive your application. Sorry can't see your signature! Thanks


27 Jan 2015 - ACS applied under 261313
30 Jan 2015 - Received positive ACS assessment
7 Apr 2015 - Submitted EOI with 60 points under 189
7 Sep 2015 - Invite
20 Oct 2015 - FBI PCC Mailed
28 Oct 2015 - Visa Application Submission
16 Nov 2015 - CO Contact (Additional Docs requested)
12 Feb 2016 - FBI PCC - Credit card charged
21 Feb 2016 - FBI PCC - received (@ US address)
XX Feb 2016 - Grant


----------



## chasaran (Jan 24, 2015)

UbedaBatliwala said:


> FBI recieved our PCC application on 30th Oct. How would I know if our fingerprint were accepted or not? Would they inform us Incase they are not? And if for some reason they are rejected do we submit a new application which takes 16weeks or do we just re do the fingerprints and they process them when recieved?
> 
> Thank you.


Hi,

Just check if they have charged your credit card. They dont inform if the fingerprint rejected. You can also call them and ask the status. They ask the date fbi received your application, Last name, First name, DOB. 
They will tell the exact status of ur application.


----------



## UbedaBatliwala (Feb 14, 2016)

thanks, I've been regularly calling them... I think it should be processed any day now... Just hoping there is no rejection.. Thanks again..


----------



## UbedaBatliwala (Feb 14, 2016)

Been informed that my USA pcc was rejected due to poor quality. I have a medical condition and have a tough time getting fingerprints. Has anyone been through a similar situation? Wondering how the co has responded. Thank you.


----------



## namqas (Feb 23, 2016)

Could someone in the UK please provide any contact details for an FBI approved list for fingerprinting services? It's tough to get the paperbased approved at one go.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

namqas said:


> Could someone in the UK please provide any contact details for an FBI approved list for fingerprinting services? It's tough to get the paperbased approved at one go.


You can approach your local police or contact ukfingeprints.com based in London. UKfingerprints will charge 65 UK pounds per person. If your spouse needs one then s/he will be charged 35 UK pounds when you have appointment together. For every additional fingerprints to be taken they charge 35 UK pounds. They provide FBI fingerprint form. You just need to take your passport with you.

I have taken recently in February and have sent it to FBI.


----------



## Prathap (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi All,

Any idea on which date packages are currently processing by FBI?

Thanks,
Prathap


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

Prathap said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any idea on which date packages are currently processing by FBI?
> 
> ...


3rd November


----------



## namqas (Feb 23, 2016)

thanks jairichi. I have contacted them for an appointment. Unfortunately, we're 2-3 hours away from London so visiting them might not be an option.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

namqas said:


> thanks jairichi. I have contacted them for an appointment. Unfortunately, we're 2-3 hours away from London so visiting them might not be an option.


.
Well, we are from Bristol. We did that travel even though we knew that our local police will be able to do this. Check with your local police.


----------



## namqas (Feb 23, 2016)

thanks. I'll check with them in the morning. hope they will able to accommodate.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

namqas said:


> thanks. I'll check with them in the morning. hope they will able to accommodate.


Normally they do. You can check their website to see whether they do with appointment.


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

bansalch said:


> If you have provided CO sufficient evidence that you have sent your FBI request then the CO should wait. Generally the CO opens your file only after the 28 days from the contact are over and then check what else is needed.
> 
> Wait for the CO to respond back.. they will not reject if they don't find any document but an explanation from your end.
> 
> Be aware that the US PCC takes close to 4 months to come as these idiots are damn slow!


I am due to apply for US-PCC and was reading through this forum, and i get to understand that to recieve the US PCC it might take 12- 15 weeks or may be more than that as you mentioned. In such cases will the CO wait indefinitely. Is there any waiting time period for how long we can keep our application extended ? Is it all the waiting time that is of concern or is there any other constraint? Just getting to understand the process how it works with the CO.

Also, on a second note, any idea on how quick is to get the Indian PCC done, if i have to get it done from Australia.

Thanks.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

SriRaks said:


> I am due to apply for US-PCC and was reading through this forum, and i get to understand that to recieve the US PCC it might take 12- 15 weeks or may be more than that as you mentioned. In such cases will the CO wait indefinitely. Is there any waiting time period for how long we can keep our application extended ? Is it all the waiting time that is of concern or is there any other constraint? Just getting to understand the process how it works with the CO.
> 
> Also, on a second note, any idea on how quick is to get the Indian PCC done, if i have to get it done from Australia.
> 
> Thanks.


You can request CO to wait for PCC with evidence that you have applied for it and also informing the time duration they take to process.


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

SriRaks said:


> I am due to apply for US-PCC and was reading through this forum, and i get to understand that to recieve the US PCC it might take 12- 15 weeks or may be more than that as you mentioned. In such cases will the CO wait indefinitely. Is there any waiting time period for how long we can keep our application extended ? Is it all the waiting time that is of concern or is there any other constraint? Just getting to understand the process how it works with the CO.
> 
> Also, on a second note, any idea on how quick is to get the Indian PCC done, if i have to get it done from Australia.
> 
> Thanks.


1. if the CO has asked you to furnish US PCC, then in their request letter there is a mention which says if the document will take longer than 28 days, provide us evidence of reasonable steps taken to obtain the documents. The CO is aware of US process and they will wait for such information. 

2. If they have not yet asked for it and you know you will need it, then apply ASAP. 

3. For India PCC from Australia, visit the vfs website. you need to fill form online and submit your passport to vfs office for PCC stamp. in best case you will get it in 1 week, in worst (if your enquiry is sent to India) it will take about 3 months. So apply for US PCC first as you will need to show your passport to obtain fingerprints from an external agency. if you are putting your prints on your own then you are ok.

in case you have further questions, you can call me on 0468914055


----------



## rkaus2016 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi dedm,

Did your CC get charged?


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Any idea on which packets are they processing now ?


----------



## sareenh (Jan 13, 2016)

PKg rcvd by FBI on : 02-Nov
CC charged: 24-Feb
Called them today, my PCC will be mailed on Monday.


----------



## sareenh (Jan 13, 2016)

Bansalch , I see that ur wife's PCC was rejected by CO...why?


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

sareenh said:


> PKg rcvd by FBI on : 02-Nov
> CC charged: 24-Feb
> Called them today, my PCC will be mailed on Monday.


Thanks Sareenh


----------



## AKJain (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi All,

I have applied for USA PCC and it should reach FBI on Monday 29 Feb.

I have submitted a set of Application form, Finger prints(2 no's) and Credit card form($18) for me and another set for my wife, i sent both sets in a single envelop.

Please suggest if what I did was correct.

Thank you,
Abhishek


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

AKJain said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for USA PCC and it should reach FBI on Monday 29 Feb.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is fine.


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

Sareenh,

Long story. We had got the prints done at NSW police station and they did not put her middle name on the card. Even though we pointed it out, they said it should be fine. The FBI put only her first and last name a s that did not match the passport


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Any one recently called FBI to see which packets they are processing ?


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Gang,

I am planning to start the process for USA PCC. Can somebody help me with the process of getting it. I heard it might take 3-4 months, is that true?

Can you please guide me


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Eagle471 said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> I am planning to start the process for USA PCC. Can somebody help me with the process of getting it. I heard it might take 3-4 months, is that true?
> 
> Can you please guide me


I am staying in India and wanted to know the process to get it from here


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Eagle471 said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> I am planning to start the process for USA PCC. Can somebody help me with the process of getting it. I heard it might take 3-4 months, is that true?
> 
> Can you please guide me


Yes mate . I did sent the fingerprints on Nov 1 and still waiting for result .


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

vish555 said:


> Yes mate . I did sent the fingerprints on Nov 1 and still waiting for result .


oh is it.

is there any process documented , if so can you pls share me buddy, i need to start off immediately.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Eagle471 said:


> I am staying in India and wanted to know the process to get it from here


1. Browse and obtain the fingerprint cards (1 or 2 sets) from the FBI website.
https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks/fd-258-1

2. Go to a finger print agent or police station(provided they have the provision to do the same) with these cards and get the Finger Printing done . Pay the cost usually INR 1000 to INR 2000.

3. Complete Application Information form 

https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/i...n-identity-history-summary-request-to-the-fbi

4. Include credit card form (18USD) (the form is available in the FBI website) and identity proof. 

https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks/credit-card-payment-form

5. Mail all details to FBI address

https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/i...n-identity-history-summary-request-to-the-fbi

You can also keep the Identity proof if necessary .


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

vish555 said:


> 1. Browse and obtain the fingerprint cards (1 or 2 sets) from the FBI website.
> https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks/fd-258-1
> 
> 2. Go to a finger print agent or police station(provided they have the provision to do the same) with these cards and get the Finger Printing done . Pay the cost usually INR 1000 to INR 2000.
> ...


Thanks buddy,appreciate your help.


----------



## nimz paul (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi,
My CC is charged on 27th. FBI received my package on Nov 5th. But Im yet to call FBI to know the status.will do it tomorrow.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

nimz paul said:


> Hi,
> My CC is charged on 27th. FBI received my package on Nov 5th. But Im yet to call FBI to know the status.will do it tomorrow.



I am in the same boat as you  My packet reached there on Nov 5th and CC charged on 27th .

Do you know when we call whether they would say the application status ie whether it is accepted or rejected etc or we would just call to see whether they are processing it ?


----------



## nimz paul (Feb 29, 2016)

vish555 said:


> I am in the same boat as you  My packet reached there on Nov 5th and CC charged on 27th .
> 
> Do you know when we call whether they would say the application status ie whether it is accepted or rejected etc or we would just call to see whether they are processing it ?


Vish555,
Im planning to call them tomorrow to know the status. I remember someone earlier saying FBI rejected fingerprints and they told him when he called for status. So i guess they will tell us if approved or rejected. 3-4 days after CC debit should be ok to call I feel.


----------



## sareenh (Jan 13, 2016)

Is anyone aware of FBI provide USPS tracking number?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

sareenh said:


> Is anyone aware of FBI provide USPS tracking number?


It is USPS first class mail. It will not have tracking number.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

nimz paul said:


> Vish555,
> Im planning to call them tomorrow to know the status. I remember someone earlier saying FBI rejected fingerprints and they told him when he called for status. So i guess they will tell us if approved or rejected. 3-4 days after CC debit should be ok to call I feel.


Okaz  Please keep us posted ...


----------



## rkaus2016 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi nimz paul/vish555,

Did you folks call FBI to check your status?
My packet reached on 6th nov & cc charged on 1st Feb.

Let us know your status.

Thanks.


----------



## sareenh (Jan 13, 2016)

That must be painful bansalch 
Wish you luck!


----------



## sareenh (Jan 13, 2016)

jairichi said:


> It is USPS first class mail. It will not have tracking number.


Thanks much!


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

rkaus2016 said:


> Hi nimz paul/vish555,
> 
> Did you folks call FBI to check your status?
> My packet reached on 6th nov & cc charged on 1st Feb.
> ...


You mean 1st March and not 1st Feb?


----------



## rkaus2016 (Nov 1, 2015)

You are right jairichi..its 1st March!!


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

rkaus2016 said:


> You are right jairichi..its 1st March!!


My CC got charged today. Yay.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

dedm said:


> My CC got charged today. Yay.


Hey bud, did your card reach there on the 10th? I forgot what your delivery date was, mine is the 12th.


----------



## nimz paul (Feb 29, 2016)

Hello,
I spoke to them yesterday. Looks like pcc processing is completed and is mailed on 1st March. So I asked her specifically if fingerprints were accepted. Guys, their customer service is not friendly at all. She said arrongantly , when i say completed it means, charged your cc, finger print was okay, and mailed . Phewwww Next wait on USPS. fingers crossed


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

nimz paul said:


> Hello,
> I spoke to them yesterday. Looks like pcc processing is completed and is mailed on 1st March. So I asked her specifically if fingerprints were accepted. Guys, their customer service is not friendly at all. She said arrongantly , when i say completed it means, charged your cc, finger print was okay, and mailed . Phewwww Next wait on USPS. fingers crossed


Hey,did you ask them what data were they processing?


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

nimz paul said:


> Hello,
> I spoke to them yesterday. Looks like pcc processing is completed and is mailed on 1st March. So I asked her specifically if fingerprints were accepted. Guys, their customer service is not friendly at all. She said arrongantly , when i say completed it means, charged your cc, finger print was okay, and mailed . Phewwww Next wait on USPS. fingers crossed


Do you know what date are they processing?


----------



## apkaus (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi All,

CO has contacted me back and is asking for FBI clearance having my full name. I had mentioned first, middle and last name while requesting for FBI clearance but the clearance certificate sent by FBI has only first and last name. It took 4 months to get the clearance certificate and CO is not accepting it. Anybody else faced similar situation? any advise would be highly appreciated.


----------



## amitgade25 (Jul 9, 2015)

Anyone from India has got USA PCC ? If yes, do we have any specific police stations out here, where I could get fingers printing done ? Please advise and share any inputs. TIA..


----------



## AKJain (Feb 18, 2016)

amitgade25 said:


> Anyone from India has got USA PCC ? If yes, do we have any specific police stations out here, where I could get fingers printing done ? Please advise and share any inputs. TIA..


Hi Amit,

I have recently done finger prints in pune.

You will need atleast 4 copies of the finger print card, copies of Address proof and 2 identity proofs.

You will than have to visit the CID office on Pashan road and than in the finger print department. The people there are helpful and will guide you through process.

The charge 500 Rs for this, they will than send you to SP office for actual finger printing and you have to return back to there CID office for there seal.

Hope this helps, let me know if you need more information.

Regards,
Abhishek


----------



## MSN2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

*State PCC*

Hi All,

In order to get PCC from different states, is the current state sufficient? I lived in 3 different states prior to this for more than a year each, just wondering if I need to get state PCC from all states?

Thanks.


----------



## MSN2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

*H1B & used Channeller?*

Did anyone on H1B in the US use channeller to get the PCC?

Can you please reply or PM me with the channeller details.


----------



## rkaus2016 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi,

Can anyone quote the Phone numberf of FBI to check status?

Thanks


----------



## drthakur (Jul 1, 2015)

rkaus2016 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go.... +1 (304) 625-5590


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drthakur (Jul 1, 2015)

MSN2016 said:


> Did anyone on H1B in the US use channeller to get the PCC?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please reply or PM me with the channeller details.



FBI channeler is for US citizens only. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

Finally! Phewwwww! So, here is my timeline:

Packet received: Nov 12 
Credit Card Charged: March 3 (I don't know if the date is 1-2 days behind when it actually posts on our end since it was a foreign credit card. At least, it showed on 3rd)
Mailed: Well, I called them today and they said that the prints were fine and will be mailed on Tuesday. I hope there isn't any other issues or someone else telling me something different. But, this is such a relief. 

NOTE FOR ALL: I know it is much easier for me to say this when FBI has processed mine with no issues but I feel that this forum also led to some nervousness along with the help with timelines. If you logically think (My wife convinced me on this and I panicked a little less after), there is about 250 odd pages since 2011 in regards to FBI Police clearance here. Not every single post is about the rejection, I mean we post timelines, ask each other questions and so on. So, out of 250 pages, there have been about 10-30 rejections (just guessin, have not read entire 250), which is quite a low number. FBI gets about 3000 packets a day someone said. Considering this, the number of rejections should be around 1%. At least, you can console yourself saying this. I would also recommend you all to not take a chance and go to a Fingerprinting Facility itself. The money and time is much more worth than sitting in the queue for 4 months.

Finally, I hope all you guys get yours processed. Good luck. I am yet to fight one final battle with my wife's TB medication. If all goes well, April should be the time to receive our PR. FIngers Crossed.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Guys i had emailed fbi they said that the request is completed and they have mailed me the result ? Does that mean that its accepted ? I just have contacted them only via email


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

MSN2016 said:


> Did anyone on H1B in the US use channeller to get the PCC?
> 
> Can you please reply or PM me with the channeller details.


I might be wrong but I do not think Australia immigration accepts US PCC obtained from any third party other than FBI.


----------



## sareenh (Jan 13, 2016)

The first name on my wife's PCC is spelt wrongly, Shirpa instead of Shipra...
Shall I still go ahead and upload the PCC on the immi account and let the CO spot the knot and on the meantime call ,fBI to resend with correction, not sure how long will it take now.

Suggestions pls...


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

vish555 said:


> Guys i had emailed fbi they said that the request is completed and they have mailed me the result ? Does that mean that its accepted ? I just have contacted them only via email
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Please help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apkaus (Mar 3, 2016)

sareenh said:


> The first name on my wife's PCC is spelt wrongly, Shirpa instead of Shipra...
> Shall I still go ahead and upload the PCC on the immi account and let the CO spot the knot and on the meantime call ,fBI to resend with correction, not sure how long will it take now.
> 
> Suggestions pls...


Do you have a copy of the finger prints sent to FBI. As per FBI FAQ "The name on your response letter will match the name indicated on your fingerprint card." 

If you mentioned it correctly and they made a mistake then FBI may correct it so drop an email to liaison/@/leo.gov to check with them but if the name was mentioned incorrectly then you may have to redo it. I would suggest you to upload it and wait for CO to respond back. In the interim start the process to get another clearance certificate.


----------



## sareenh (Jan 13, 2016)

apkaus said:


> Do you have a copy of the finger prints sent to FBI. As per FBI FAQ "The name on your response letter will match the name indicated on your fingerprint card."
> 
> If you mentioned it correctly and they made a mistake then FBI may correct it so drop an email to liaison/@/leo.gov to check with them but if the name was mentioned incorrectly then you may have to redo it. I would suggest you to upload it and wait for CO to respond back. In the interim start the process to get another clearance certificate.


Yes; verified the name, the mistake is at FBI's end. I will go ahead and upload it and shall ask FBI to issue me a new one as well, but how long will it take for them to issue a new certificate ?

Thanks!!


----------



## apkaus (Mar 3, 2016)

sareenh said:


> Yes; verified the name, the mistake is at FBI's end. I will go ahead and upload it and shall ask FBI to issue me a new one as well, but how long will it take for them to issue a new certificate ?
> 
> Thanks!!



Drop an email to above mentioned id and attach the finger print proof. Hopefully they will respond in few days. Give them a call too if you don't get a response. Not sure on the timelines but it should not be the normal queue. Anyways they will send through post so it will take sometime.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Does anyone know how much time it takes for a packet to reach India from FBI office ?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

vish555 said:


> Please help
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately nothing can be guessed at this point. You should have called them & asked specifically.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

vish555 said:


> Does anyone know how much time it takes for a packet to reach India from FBI office ?


Depends on what mode of shipping you used. If you do not have tracking option then you will have no idea whether FBI received your package or not. They do not acknowledge receipt of postage.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

sareenh said:


> The first name on my wife's PCC is spelt wrongly, Shirpa instead of Shipra...
> Shall I still go ahead and upload the PCC on the immi account and let the CO spot the knot and on the meantime call ,fBI to resend with correction, not sure how long will it take now.
> 
> Suggestions pls...


No, you cannot. It will not be accepted. You need to contact FBI and get it corrected.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

jairichi said:


> Unfortunately nothing can be guessed at this point. You should have called them & asked specifically.


Do they sent mail even if the prints are rejected ?? The mail says the request has been completed and mailed out as on 29th Feb . 

Would i be able to know the status if i call them now ?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

vish555 said:


> Do they sent mail even if the prints are rejected ?? The mail says the request has been completed and mailed out as on 29th Feb .
> 
> Would i be able to know the status if i call them now ?


From my understanding it is a positive sign that it is mentioned that the report is mailed out to you. But, I am not 100% sure. Yes, you can call them and ask if they are working today.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

jairichi said:


> From my understanding it is a positive sign that it is mentioned that the report is mailed out to you. But, I am not 100% sure. Yes, you can call them and ask if they are working today.


I hope so :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Also i had asked in previous post whether you know the time it would take for an FBI packet to reach India , they have used US first class mail .


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

vish555 said:


> I hope so :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Also i had asked in previous post whether you know the time it would take for an FBI packet to reach India , they have used US first class mail .


A minimum of 10 days.


----------



## rkaus2016 (Nov 1, 2015)

May be if lucky, will receive in 5 days.
Just guessing as per 'Sareenh's ' timeline :CC was charged on 24th Feb & copy mailed on 29th Feb & received it yesterday.

From which state are you ?Please keep us posted when you receive it!


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

rkaus2016 said:


> May be if lucky, will receive in 5 days.
> Just guessing as per 'Sareenh's ' timeline :CC was charged on 24th Feb & copy mailed on 29th Feb & received it yesterday.
> 
> From which state are you ?Please keep us posted when you receive it!


Sure mate . Will keep you guys posted . By the way I am from Kerala


----------



## sareenh (Jan 13, 2016)

rkaus2016 said:


> May be if lucky, will receive in 5 days.
> Just guessing as per 'Sareenh's ' timeline :CC was charged on 24th Feb & copy mailed on 29th Feb & received it yesterday.
> 
> From which state are you ?Please keep us posted when you receive it!


My PCC arrived at a US address, hence 5 days


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi,

my VISA category 190-subclass with NSW sponsership.
I applied for FBI PC for USA on 7th Dec 2015 and still have not received the certificate.
CO has emailed me on 10 feb about providing the same.
I have checked with FBI customer care and they said they would take 2 more months for processing it.

i have told the same to my CO and also attached the USPS shipment form.

Really not having an idea now if i would be provided visa or not?
Can anybody who had similar situation help me with what to do next?


----------



## napster1311 (Mar 7, 2016)

Dear Fellow Members, I am a newbie. I need your experience regarding following. 

My wife is the primary applicant and I am co-Applicant for PR visa subclass 189. When we submitted documents after visa fee payment in Dec, we received response from CO in mid Jan, and it stated that PCC and health check is required for applicants. The details of checklist suggested that PCC will be required for each country where respective applicant has stayed for 12 months or more in last 10 years. 

Now I stayed in US for 20 months and my wife stayed for 5 months. Our agent shared Indian PCCs for both of us and evidence of my US PCC being applied for at FBI. 

Now today we got a reply (this time another officer wrote the email) stating that they are waiting for Primary Applicant(My wife) FBI clearance also. And they will review the file in mid April. Now my concern is we never applied US PCC for my wife simply because she stayed in US only for 5 months which is way below the limit of 12 months or more to be eligible for procuring FBI clearance. 

My agent has seeked a clarification because she has seen in her experience that sometimes case officers do mistakes in replying. My friend has a situation when they asked English Language certificate for his 1 year old daughter. Though they never seeked any clarification and simply did not provide anything for daughter's language certificate. They got the Grant without any questions asked. 

My questions are:
1. Is it possible that they can ask for a PCC which by the rules of DIBP is not applicable for my wife? 

2. If yes can we question them, that she does not fall under the criteria to produce a US PCC. Also if they are adamant on this, then would they give additional time. 

3. How much time usually they take to reply to clarifications asked? I mean when can I expect to hear from them. 

I am expecting my FBI pcc application to be processed by this month end, it reached FBI on 2nd Nov. Today they are opening packets of Nov 17.

My apologies for such a long post. And many thanks in advance for your time and help. 

Regards.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

napster1311 said:


> Dear Fellow Members, I am a newbie. I need your experience regarding following.
> 
> My wife is the primary applicant and I am co-Applicant for PR visa subclass 189. When we submitted documents after visa fee payment in Dec, we received response from CO in mid Jan, and it stated that PCC and health check is required for applicants. The details of checklist suggested that PCC will be required for each country where respective applicant has stayed for 12 months or more in last 10 years.
> 
> ...


Answers to your questions.

1. They should not ask for one if the total duration is less than a year. If they do insist, I guess you do not have any other option but to produce one.

2. Of course. Tell them the duration and await the response. Processing is taking about 16 weeks these days. So,they are well aware and will wait. I responded back in November with an email upon initiating my FBI Clearance but have never been replied. I assume the silence to be YES. Lol. 

3. They are normally expected to take 28 days, but who knows, eh? Immigration after all. And btw, my packet was delivered on Nov 12 and they told me that it is completed and will be mailed today or tomorrow. Why is yours taking such a long time for a Nov 2nd one? Have you called and asked if the prints were fine? Please do because they do not inform you about anything.


----------



## napster1311 (Mar 7, 2016)

stamang said:


> Answers to your questions.
> 
> 1. They should not ask for one if the total duration is less than a year. If they do insist, I guess you do not have any other option but to produce one.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response Stamang, I really appreciate it. There was a typo, my application reached on Dec 2, I had mistakenly put Nov 2 in my previous post. 


BTW they responded to my agent's initial email of January 13 on March 6. So I am concerned whether they will comeback on this clarification soon enough.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

napster1311 said:


> Thanks for your response Stamang, I really appreciate it. There was a typo, my application reached on Dec 2, I had mistakenly put Nov 2 in my previous post.
> 
> BTW they responded to my agent's initial email of January 13 on March 6. So I am concerned whether they will comeback on this clarification soon enough.


They could. In my case, my wife is on a medication for TB. May be, they are just waiting for this to finish since my enedical shows that results are pending and have not been submitted to DIBP. I thought they would at least reply to me and say that it was okay for them to wait. I even called them and the operator on the phone was like- all we can do now is wait. If you have emailed your CO, its all cool. So, I just took it as that and have been waiting. Longest 6 months of my life. I hope the PCC does not have any issues now, with the post or whatever. Good luck to you. Don't panic if they don't respond. However, I would recommend having your wife's PCC just in case.


----------



## napster1311 (Mar 7, 2016)

stamang said:


> They could. In my case, my wife is on a medication for TB. May be, they are just waiting for this to finish since my enedical shows that results are pending and have not been submitted to DIBP. I thought they would at least reply to me and say that it was okay for them to wait. I even called them and the operator on the phone was like- all we can do now is wait. If you have emailed your CO, its all cool. So, I just took it as that and have been waiting. Longest 6 months of my life. I hope the PCC does not have any issues now, with the post or whatever. Good luck to you. Don't panic if they don't respond. However, I would recommend having your wife's PCC just in case.



Thanks Stamang. I am going to send in request to FBI for my wife's PCC anyways soon. Because I don't know what response the CO will give and when, even though by the rules laid down by DIBP itself, she is not at all required to produce FBI clearance. 

I hope your wife's health is good now and you get the your Grant soon. All the best to you.


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

@msn2016
That option is only available for citizens


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

baluchahal said:


> Hi,
> 
> my VISA category 190-subclass with NSW sponsership.
> I applied for FBI PC for USA on 7th Dec 2015 and still have not received the certificate.
> ...


Do not worry. They know FBI takes time and will wait. Just hope that they won't reject your application for any reasons. Also, they are opening Nov 17 now, therefore, it should not take them 2 months to get to Dec 7 unless there were a lot of applications received. Being holidays, people would have either mailed less or there could be piles of applications for them to look at. Personally, I think December should have the least applications. Good luck. My packet was delivered on Nov 12 and they mailed it last Friday on 04/03/2016.


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

Thank You Stamang. As per the date you gave , my PC should also come in another 20 days. Fingers crossed.


----------



## AKJain (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi Friends,

Got the below e-mail reply from FBI for a query, they are taking 16+ weeks for processing now and as of yesterday they were processing mails received on 23 Nov.

"The current processing time for an FBI Background Check is taking 16+ weeks to complete from the date the request was received. It can take 15+ weeks for a request to clear our security process before we are able to see the request in our system. At this time we are opening mail we received on approximately 11-23-2015. If you submitted your request by courier (Fed Ex, UPS, or USPS), please view their web site to verify delivery."

Regards


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

hey all...within how many days is it couriered after the credit card is charged? mine just got charged today after all the hassles...

also can we call fbi and confirm what address they have?


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

nehaa777 said:


> hey all...within how many days is it couriered after the credit card is charged? mine just got charged today after all the hassles...
> 
> also can we call fbi and confirm what address they have?


What i have heard is they wont tell you anything specific about your case if you call and you will get it in 2-5 days on the local address (after credit card is charged)you have provided in the form.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Finally got my FBI PCC in India  Please see my signature for timelines .


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

nehaa777 said:


> hey all...within how many days is it couriered after the credit card is charged? mine just got charged today after all the hassles...
> 
> also can we call fbi and confirm what address they have?


It is usually couriered within a week . My CC got chatged on 27th and the PCC was mailed by FBI on 29th of Feb . 

I am not sure of the below question 

"also can we call fbi and confirm what address they have?"


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

AKJain said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got the below e-mail reply from FBI for a query, they are taking 16+ weeks for processing now and as of yesterday they were processing mails received on 23 Nov.
> 
> ...


That is true mate . Unless they open your packet or charge your CC you wont be able to track your info with FBI . By the way when did your package reach FBI .


----------



## nimz paul (Feb 29, 2016)

vish555 said:


> Finally got my FBI PCC in India  Please see my signature for timelines .


Vish555,
Great,That was pretty quick.was that a normal post or registered post? Im yet to receive mine.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

nimz paul said:


> Vish555,
> Great,That was pretty quick.was that a normal post or registered post? Im yet to receive mine.


Normal Post mate  When did they FBI send your mail ?


----------



## nimz paul (Feb 29, 2016)

vish555 said:


> Normal Post mate  When did they FBI send your mail ?


They mailed it on 1st March.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

nimz paul said:


> They mailed it on 1st March.


Hopeully you will get it today


----------



## AKJain (Feb 18, 2016)

vish555 said:


> That is true mate . Unless they open your packet or charge your CC you wont be able to track your info with FBI . By the way when did your package reach FBI .


My packet reached FBI on 29 Feb, a very long wait for me .


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

AKJain said:


> My packet reached FBI on 29 Feb, a very long wait for me .


It is quite okay, bud. I am sure there must be butterflies in your stomach in regards to tge processing time. I can only suggest you to forget this forum for a while and get back to your normal life. It is not going to be anytime before 3 months unless anything drastic happens with FBI. I wasted four months with my sleepless nights because I am paying for my wife's tuition for us to maintain the status. Had FBI rejected our prints, I would have to pay her third semester's money as well which would have been a disaster considering how studying is a total rip-off in australia. Therefore, if you are outside Australia and are waiting on this ****ty piece of paper, just forget it for now. Hope this calms some nerves on your end


----------



## AKJain (Feb 18, 2016)

stamang said:


> It is quite okay, bud. I am sure there must be butterflies in your stomach in regards to tge processing time. I can only suggest you to forget this forum for a while and get back to your normal life. It is not going to be anytime before 3 months unless anything drastic happens with FBI. I wasted four months with my sleepless nights because I am paying for my wife's tuition for us to maintain the status. Had FBI rejected our prints, I would have to pay her third semester's money as well which would have been a disaster considering how studying is a total rip-off in australia. Therefore, if you are outside Australia and are waiting on this ****ty piece of paper, just forget it for now. Hope this calms some nerves on your end


Thanks friend, i got my EOI invite in the 9 Mar round and with me crossing 33 in first week of April, i have to file my visa before it.

It is going to be the longest 4 months for me.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

AKJain said:


> Thanks friend, i got my EOI invite in the 9 Mar round and with me crossing 33 in first week of April, i have to file my visa before it.
> 
> It is going to be the longest 4 months for me.


I understand. You can go ahead and file the application before you hit the 33 benchmark. Once the application is done, your age is not a concern. Case officers are well aware of the time FBI takes. By the time you lodge and a CO is assigned,it could well be another 2 months. Once CO emails you, just tell them that you have already initiated the PCC. Hope this helps.


----------



## nimz paul (Feb 29, 2016)

Finally, long wait is over. I got pcc yesterday 11th.


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

congrats nimz paul...for an indian address it took you how many weeks?


----------



## nimz paul (Feb 29, 2016)

11 days. FBI posted it on March 1st and i got it on 11th


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

*Hey*



nimz paul said:


> 11 days. FBI posted it on March 1st and i got it on 11th


Great! that was quick to india!


----------



## UbedaBatliwala (Feb 14, 2016)

sanjay.kaushikaus said:


> Hello everyone
> After much research over pcc I found one company International Fingerprinting Services India. I called them up at 9643014524. They offered me a fast service for getting the FBI criminal background check in which they promise to get it done in 10 days. I received my certificate today. Very Happy.


Interesting, I didn't think there was any other way of getting a FBI clearance other than a channeler which can only be used by a us permanent resident... hope it's accepted and cleared!


----------



## nimz paul (Feb 29, 2016)

sanjay.kaushikaus said:


> Hello everyone
> After much research over pcc I found one company International Fingerprinting Services India. I called them up at 9643014524. They offered me a fast service for getting the FBI criminal background check in which they promise to get it done in 10 days. I received my certificate today. Very Happy.


How much did they charge you? Whatever it is, 10 days is super good.. if i knew this before, i would have gone for this :-(


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

nimz paul said:


> How much did they charge you? Whatever it is, 10 days is super good.. if i knew this before, i would have gone for this :-(



It is a fraudulent advertisement. Can't you see that this was his/her first post and became a member in March 2016? Aus immigration accepts PCC from FBI and not from anyone else.


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

*Nice Try!!*



sanjay.kaushikaus said:


> Hello everyone
> After much research over pcc I found one company International Fingerprinting Services India. I called them up at 9643014524. They offered me a fast service for getting the FBI criminal background check in which they promise to get it done in 10 days. I received my certificate today. Very Happy.


Some people do these cheap things everywhere... i mean HERE TOO...
FBI is the only authority who issues these clearances for non- citizens ..
Guys dont fall for all this!!


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

sanjay.kaushikaus said:


> Hello
> I posted here because I benefited from someone's services and wanted the members here to get benefited too. I landed on this forum after much research and amidst many confusions. I felt that I should share my experience and that is all I did. I got my FBI pcc from International Fingerprinting Services India. I have duly submitted my pcc which is duly accepted by Aus Immigration. Also I must tell that it was issued by FBI only. They get the fingerprints digitized and them submit them to FBI which reduces the waiting time. It is obvious that I would spend money only after my full satisfaction.
> In case you still have any doubts you can call me personally. But I would request everybody not to point out fingers unnecessarily.


Excellent. If it is true can you post that PCC after blackening out your details? No company has direct access to FBI to expedite PCC request. No way anyone will believe it.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

sanjay.kaushikaus said:


> They charged me Rs. 15000/- including courier and all. But they do offer discounts I suppose because my friend alongwith his wife got it done for a lesser amount. I was amazed too but yes I got my pcc really quick.


Good luck with soliciting a business here.


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

*EXPAT in CANADA???*



sanjay.kaushikaus said:


> Hello
> I posted here because I benefited from someone's services and wanted the members here to get benefited too. I landed on this forum after much research and amidst many confusions. I felt that I should share my experience and that is all I did. I don't think there is anything 'cheap' in this. I got my FBI pcc from International Fingerprinting Services India. I have duly submitted my pcc which is duly accepted by Aus Immigration. Also I must tell that it was issued by FBI only. They get the fingerprints digitized and them submit them to FBI which reduces the waiting time. It is obvious that I would spend money only after my full satisfaction.
> In case you still have any doubts you can call me personally. But I would request everybody not to point out fingers unnecessarily.


OK. So your profile says Expat in Canada and you just mentioned that you submitted the FBI Clearance to Australian immigration team... I actually got confused between where you are going and where you are submitting documents????

Please take care of such small details while making profiles for such promotions next time.. and like you 1000's of people from India research very well before applying for FBI Document and all of them are educated and mature people to understand whats right and whats wrong.. so good luck to you!!


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

Just an update guys!!

My FBI Fingerprint package was received by FBI on 7th of December and today my Credit Card got charged..!!


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

Hello Guys,

Just an update on the FBI report. I have received my report here in Melbourne on 22/03/2016. I sent them on Nov 12 and they had charged my card on the 3rd of March and mailed my packet on the 7th of March. Good luck to everyone awaiting the report.


----------



## sudas (Nov 20, 2015)

Any Update on which date they are processing?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

sudas said:


> Any Update on which date they are processing?


From another website the current processing are the ones received on Dec 15.


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

*Help !!*

Does anyone know who can give you clear fingerprints ?
i got it done from technician in USPS and they are not clear as per FBI.

Anyone had similar situation?
Also, does it take same 3-5 months when you submit the fingerprints again???


----------



## namqas (Feb 23, 2016)

baluchahal said:


> Does anyone know who can give you clear fingerprints ?
> i got it done from technician in USPS and they are not clear as per FBI.
> 
> Anyone had similar situation?
> Also, does it take same 3-5 months when you submit the fingerprints again???


Yes mate. My wife's PCC was rejected by the FBI due to poor quality. We had to send another application to the FBI. Sadly, it starts as a new application altogether and a new wait time of 3-4 months.


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

*where to go?*



namqas said:


> Yes mate. My wife's PCC was rejected by the FBI due to poor quality. We had to send another application to the FBI. Sadly, it starts as a new application altogether and a new wait time of 3-4 months.


Do you know where can i get the fingerprints done this time?
I do not know what is the issue last time with USPS ,as for california PC my fingerprints were accepted in a day and certificate was issued. 

Is there anything specific where i should go. I Stay in Torrance in CA and the local police station already told that they do not do fingerprints for non-citizens anymore.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

sudas said:


> Any Update on which date they are processing?


Again based on info from another website currently processing applications from Dec 21st.


----------



## mdyehiya (Mar 8, 2016)

My credit card was charged yesterday for the application received on 16th of December 
Waiting for finger print process status


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi all...fbi informed that my request has been processed and mailed out by 15 march to india address... approximately when should i expect it? How soon should i receive at a mumbai address?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

nehaa777 said:


> Hi all...fbi informed that my request has been processed and mailed out by 15 march to india address... approximately when should i expect it? How soon should i receive at a mumbai address?


Minimum 10 days plus.


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

*2 set of fingerprints?*

Hi All,

Since first time my prints were rejected with reason: *The quality of characteristics is too low to be used.*
so just want to have two cards from two different scanning services this time, to decrease the chances of rejection this time.
Please help me with below doubts:
1. Is that allowed by FBI to have two sets and will they use other one if one is not clear as per their standards?
2. Is the fees of 18$ still same if i send two sets of fingerprints?
3. In the report sent to me , i see DO RECORD NUMBER. Can i use that in an email to ask them for fast processing?


----------



## UbedaBatliwala (Feb 14, 2016)

...


----------



## UbedaBatliwala (Feb 14, 2016)

baluchahal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Since first time my prints were rejected with reason: *The quality of characteristics is too low to be used.*
> so just want to have two cards from two different scanning services this time, to decrease the chances of rejection this time.
> ...




1- yes, you can send multiple fingerprint cards, 2-yes, the charge will still be $18 even with multiple cards and 3-no.. There is no way of expediting the process.. U have to start over. I was rejected and had to start all over. I would suggest not wasting a single day. Good Luck.


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

UbedaBatliwala said:


> 1- yes, you can send multiple fingerprint cards, 2-yes, the charge will still be $18 even with multiple cards and 3-no.. There is no way of expediting the process.. U have to start over. I was rejected and had to start all over. I would suggest not wasting a single day. Good Luck.


Thanks Ubeda for help.
I am ordering out a lotion called "ridge builder lotion" which i heard helps in getting clear fingerprints.
Also ordering the thicker FD-258 cards and avoiding the prints this time.
:juggle:

Also, just for the sake of trying , emailing CO to consider the local and state clearances which i have already provided :fingerscrossed:


----------



## UbedaBatliwala (Feb 14, 2016)

baluchahal said:


> UbedaBatliwala said:
> 
> 
> > 1- yes, you can send multiple fingerprint cards, 2-yes, the charge will still be $18 even with multiple cards and 3-no.. There is no way of expediting the process.. U have to start over. I was rejected and had to start all over. I would suggest not wasting a single day. Good Luck.
> ...



Good idea.. Did the CO specifically ask you for FBI pcc? Have you lived in the US in the past year, coz only then do you need both state and FBI clearance.... Was it easy to get state clearance, as they also require fingerprints?!?! Let me know if CO agrees then I might consider it as well... :blush:


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

UbedaBatliwala said:


> Good idea.. Did the CO specifically ask you for FBI pcc? Have you lived in the US in the past year, coz only then do you need both state and FBI clearance.... Was it easy to get state clearance, as they also require fingerprints?!?! Let me know if CO agrees then I might consider it as well... :blush:


Yes, State clearance for California was easy to have. It was live scan of fingerprints..
They give you the clearance certificate in 24 hours if your fingerprints are unique.. as happened in my case.. ..
Check for your state too..

Local city PC was just go and get thing..

But sadly in my case CO asked me specifically for both State and FBI PC's.
So i do not think they will agree with only State and pretty sure that they will ask me to apply for FBI again but just trying 

I am in US from last 3 years.


----------



## UbedaBatliwala (Feb 14, 2016)

baluchahal said:


> UbedaBatliwala said:
> 
> 
> > Good idea.. Did the CO specifically ask you for FBI pcc? Have you lived in the US in the past year, coz only then do you need both state and FBI clearance.... Was it easy to get state clearance, as they also require fingerprints?!?! Let me know if CO agrees then I might consider it as well... :blush:
> ...




Oh, that's why you've been asked for both.. I hope they agree with state, it will get a burden off your head. Let me know. Good Luck!


----------



## nehaa777 (Sep 19, 2013)

hi all...glad to share that i received my pcc yesterday.


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

UbedaBatliwala said:


> Oh, that's why you've been asked for both.. I hope they agree with state, it will get a burden off your head. Let me know. Good Luck!


CO said they would wait and wait and wait until THE fbi clearance comes..
Applying again :juggle:


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

baluchahal said:


> CO said they would wait and wait and wait until THE fbi clearance comes..
> Applying again :juggle:


I can feel your pain, bud. It is absolutely nerve-wrecking to go through this ****ty process. Sometimes, life puts you in a situation where the only option that seems to sound right is to remain patient. I filed my application back in November. There were two pieces of docs that were pending- FBI PCC and a medical clearance from the hospital for my wife's TB medication. I applied as a student under my wife because I was in a rush to leave states and did not do a lot of research. We wasted the first semester's money for literally nothing. Just when I thought I could save the second semester's one- we had to wait for this deadly PCC. Either way, I ended up partly paying for my wife's tuition because we had filed for a reduced course load. Now that I have received my FBI and they did not reject it, I have a hope that everything will be finalized this semester.

Just sharing you this story so that you do not lose the hope. I advise you to seek some additional options- may be take multiple prints from multiple places and send it in a few day's difference. At least, a couple prints from couple places and mailing them about 20-25 days apart should help your cause. Yes, the money is going down the drain, however, you are saving some valuable time. If your prints were rejected for "Low Quality", try to use the lotion few days before you go in to have the prints taken and on the same day and a few hours before the appointment. Have it taken at a professional fingerprinting service- not just a random police station. Most of them just do it for the heck of doing it without a proper idea. Hope this helps. I can only hope that your prints turn out right this time. It makes me furious to even imagine why 4 months for a ****ty paper. However, having lived in states and been through the licensing process from DMV, social security from the SS Office, I can only tell you that they simply suck. A bunch of idiots work there who are frustrated as hell to even be working for so long at one job. As an immigrant, it shows how helpless things become when we try to get **** done. Keep up the high hopes mate, you shall conquer the problems soon.


----------



## napster1311 (Mar 7, 2016)

napster1311 said:


> Dear Fellow Members, I am a newbie. I need your experience regarding following.
> 
> My wife is the primary applicant and I am co-Applicant for PR visa subclass 189. When we submitted documents after visa fee payment in Dec, we received response from CO in mid Jan, and it stated that PCC and health check is required for applicants. The details of checklist suggested that PCC will be required for each country where respective applicant has stayed for 12 months or more in last 10 years.
> 
> ...


Sharing updates with respect to questions I had asked here regarding the FBI PCC. 

1. GSM Adelaide officer confirmed that FBI Clearance Report for my wife is not needed as she didn't stay in US for 12 or more months. 

2. They responded back to our query within 7 working days. We didn't expect their response in first place, forget about in 7 days time. So its not a bad idea to write emails in case of confusion or any clarification required. They accepted that they has asked for my wife's FBI Clearance Report in error. 

3. Following is the timeline for my FBI PCC report :

Fingerprints Received at FBI- 02-Dec 2015
Credit Card Charged: 16-March
Prints Processed : 17-March
Report Dispatched : 21-March
Report Received at US address : 25 March 


It is best to get the Fingerprints done by a Professional. They know their job and ensure that Prints they have taken are readable and will be Processed successfully anywhere. 

And if you have someone in US, use their address to receive the report. It saves lot of time and chances of mail getting lost in transit are minimized.

Regards


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

nehaa777 said:


> hi all...glad to share that i received my pcc yesterday.


ohh nice . Happy for ya , i know you had a hard time in getting this done  

All the very best for your visa application


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

stamang said:


> I can feel your pain, bud. It is absolutely nerve-wrecking to go through this ****ty process. Sometimes, life puts you in a situation where the only option that seems to sound right is to remain patient. I filed my application back in November. There were two pieces of docs that were pending- FBI PCC and a medical clearance from the hospital for my wife's TB medication. I applied as a student under my wife because I was in a rush to leave states and did not do a lot of research. We wasted the first semester's money for literally nothing. Just when I thought I could save the second semester's one- we had to wait for this deadly PCC. Either way, I ended up partly paying for my wife's tuition because we had filed for a reduced course load. Now that I have received my FBI and they did not reject it, I have a hope that everything will be finalized this semester.
> 
> Just sharing you this story so that you do not lose the hope. I advise you to seek some additional options- may be take multiple prints from multiple places and send it in a few day's difference. At least, a couple prints from couple places and mailing them about 20-25 days apart should help your cause. Yes, the money is going down the drain, however, you are saving some valuable time. If your prints were rejected for "Low Quality", try to use the lotion few days before you go in to have the prints taken and on the same day and a few hours before the appointment. Have it taken at a professional fingerprinting service- not just a random police station. Most of them just do it for the heck of doing it without a proper idea. Hope this helps. I can only hope that your prints turn out right this time. It makes me furious to even imagine why 4 months for a ****ty paper. However, having lived in states and been through the licensing process from DMV, social security from the SS Office, I can only tell you that they simply suck. A bunch of idiots work there who are frustrated as hell to even be working for so long at one job. As an immigrant, it shows how helpless things become when we try to get **** done. Keep up the high hopes mate, you shall conquer the problems soon.


Thank You buddy for your words  .. I wish you all the best as well!!
One question i have : i was about to send 3 fingerprint cards all( from different fingerprinting services) in one package only so that they use other one if first one does not work.
Isn't that a good idea rather then sending separately?


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

*live scan for fbi?*

Hey everyone, 
I was just going thru the FBI website and i noticed that they have written about live scans and fingerprints both as acceptable for issuing police check certificate.

Does any one of you know how to go about LIVE scan for FBI?

https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/i...n-identity-history-summary-request-to-the-fbi

Pls check below line in Step 2:
Fingerprints taken with ink or via live scan are acceptable.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

baluchahal said:


> Hey everyone,
> I was just going thru the FBI website and i noticed that they have written about live scans and fingerprints both as acceptable for issuing police check certificate.
> 
> Does any one of you know how to go about LIVE scan for FBI?
> ...


Yes, live scans are fine. They just work like the normal ink prints with the only difference being the fact that live scans would be printed on the agency's own paper rather than the FBI form that we use from their website for the ink ones. Live scans should technically never go wrong; however, the printer could be the faulty one in this case and may not print the electronic ones too well. You can use this as a second option though. And to your previous question, 3 sets of prints in one packet is quite okay. Since FBI does not tell you anything and we all go by assumtions, I recommended you send seperate prints on different packages because some people here were skeptical that FBI does not bother to run all the prints. They would cherry pick one and run that. Having said that, the website says that multiple prints are okay, and therefore, they should run all prints in the packet. I would thus leave it upto you whether you do it all together or in a few different packets. Hope this helps.


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

stamang said:


> Yes, live scans are fine. They just work like the normal ink prints with the only difference being the fact that live scans would be printed on the agency's own paper rather than the FBI form that we use from their website for the ink ones. Live scans should technically never go wrong; however, the printer could be the faulty one in this case and may not print the electronic ones too well. You can use this as a second option though. And to your previous question, 3 sets of prints in one packet is quite okay. Since FBI does not tell you anything and we all go by assumtions, I recommended you send seperate prints on different packages because some people here were skeptical that FBI does not bother to run all the prints. They would cherry pick one and run that. Having said that, the website says that multiple prints are okay, and therefore, they should run all prints in the packet. I would thus leave it upto you whether you do it all together or in a few different packets. Hope this helps.


Thanks Stamang. That helps.


----------



## Prathap (Jun 15, 2015)

Any idea which dated applications are getting processed now?

Thanks,
Prathap


----------



## Prathap (Jun 15, 2015)

Just got an update -- 28th Dec packages are currently processing.


----------



## UbedaBatliwala (Feb 14, 2016)

Prathap said:


> Just got an update -- 28th Dec packages are currently processing.



Thanks, 2 more months for me... ?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Prathap said:


> Just got an update -- 28th Dec packages are currently processing.


From another forum it was mentioned that they are opening Dec 28th packages but processing Dec 23rd now.


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

HI,

I am currently residing in USA from july 11th 2015 onwards. Since it is only 10 months, I am not sure whether I should apply for FBI-PCC and USA state police PCC. Considering the long waiting time to receive FBI PCC, I am wondering whether it is a good idea to initiate US PCC process as well.
My CO is not yet assigned.
However, I have already received my Japan and India PCC on March 15th 2016.

Thanks
Kalyani


----------



## UbedaBatliwala (Feb 14, 2016)

ckalyanii said:


> HI,
> 
> I am currently residing in USA from july 11th 2015 onwards. Since it is only 10 months, I am not sure whether I should apply for FBI-PCC and USA state police PCC. Considering the long waiting time to receive FBI PCC, I am wondering whether it is a good idea to initiate US PCC process as well.
> My CO is not yet assigned.
> ...


I would.. Good luck!


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

ckalyanii said:


> HI,
> 
> I am currently residing in USA from july 11th 2015 onwards. Since it is only 10 months, I am not sure whether I should apply for FBI-PCC and USA state police PCC. Considering the long waiting time to receive FBI PCC, I am wondering whether it is a good idea to initiate US PCC process as well.
> My CO is not yet assigned.
> ...


Yes , i would agree on above reply from Ubeda.
FBI-PCC takes time , so go for it now... Please check last 2-3 pages of this thread for more info on the best practices while applying it.. 
Also, i would recommend to just research a bit and be aware about the process for the local/state(s) clearance as well just in case CO asks you to apply it...
Coz , as per the website of Ausii immigration , if you have stayed in any state for more than 3 months , state PC is needed too..


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

baluchahal said:


> Yes , i would agree on above reply from Ubeda.
> FBI-PCC takes time , so go for it now... Please check last 2-3 pages of this thread for more info on the best practices while applying it..
> Also, i would recommend to just research a bit and be aware about the process for the local/state(s) clearance as well just in case CO asks you to apply it...
> Coz , as per the website of Ausii immigration , if you have stayed in any state for more than 3 months , state PC is needed too..


Is state PCC needed for current residents and/or ex-residents of US?


----------



## UbedaBatliwala (Feb 14, 2016)

jairichi said:


> baluchahal said:
> 
> 
> > Yes , i would agree on above reply from Ubeda.
> ...


State pcc is needed if you have lived in USA in the past 1 year I guess..


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

UbedaBatliwala said:


> State pcc is needed if you have lived in USA in the past 1 year I guess..


Thank you for your reply. Well, we moved out of US in 2014. Could someone confirm UbedaBatliwala's statement?


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Is state PCC needed for current residents and/or ex-residents of US?


This is what it says on website:
US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months.

So you should be good.


----------



## siva1980 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi,

I have submitted EOI for me and family members and got the invitation. Now, I am planning to apply the PR only for myself initially. I had been in USA and Netherlands for more than 1 year with family. 

1. Do I need to submit US PCC for my spouse and kids as well, even though I am not applying PR for them (at this moment) but only mentioning that they are my dependents in application ?

2. EOI includes my dependents, still, can I go ahead and apply PR application only form self or is it must that I have to apply PR for everyone mentioned in the EOI ?

Request your inputs please..


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

siva1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for me and family members and got the invitation. Now, I am planning to apply the PR only for myself initially. I had been in USA and Netherlands for more than 1 year with family.
> 
> ...


Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist

Police checks for you and everyone included in your application, whether they are migrating or not, who is at least 16 years of age. You must provide a scanned colour copy:
of an Australian National Police Check for anyone who has spent a total of 12 months or more in Australia since turning 16 years of age
of police certificates from each country in which anyone in your application has spent a total of 12 months or more in the past 10 years since turning 16 years of age.


----------



## siva1980 (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks for the information. I am clear that we need to getUS PCCs for every dependent person mentioned in the application..


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

HI Folks,

My Application for USA PCC was received by FBI on 7th March, when can i expect the Credit Card to be charged??/ and when it shall be dispatched to an Australian Address


Thanks.


----------



## UbedaBatliwala (Feb 14, 2016)

SriRaks said:


> HI Folks,
> 
> My Application for USA PCC was received by FBI on 7th March, when can i expect the Credit Card to be charged??/ and when it shall be dispatched to an Australian Address
> 
> ...


Current processing times are mentioned close 13-16w on their website... Mine was received on 29th Feb and I'm expecting it to me after 15th may...


----------



## kingofnowhere (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi,

Any approx time frame between the PCC mailed from US to Aus - Sydney.
I know USPS is slow, just wanted to get an idea


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

kingofnowhere said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any approx time frame between the PCC mailed from US to Aus - Sydney.
> I know USPS is slow, just wanted to get an idea


It will take anywhere between 7-10 days.


----------



## sudas (Nov 20, 2015)

*Us pcc*

My CC got charged on 25th of March and they have mailed out on 29th of March. Still haven't got the PCC. Very tensed now. Is it possible to get the soft copy over email. In the worse case, if I do not get what should be done from my side? Please help...


----------



## UbedaBatliwala (Feb 14, 2016)

sudas said:


> My CC got charged on 25th of March and they have mailed out on 29th of March. Still haven't got the PCC. Very tensed now. Is it possible to get the soft copy over email. In the worse case, if I do not get what should be done from my side? Please help...



Give it some more time, where is it mailed out to? They require full mailing time of 7-10business days. 

And it's not possible to get a copy emailed. You can try but I doubt it is possible, that's what I've been informed. 

Good Luck.


----------



## gopiatweb (Oct 28, 2015)

baluchahal said:


> This is what it says on website:
> US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months.
> 
> So you should be good.


Hi,

How would one know if FBI rejected the set of fingerprints sent?

It's been more than a month since the fingerprints were received by FBI (tracked by POSTAL reference number). However, there has been no acknowledgment or charge made to the Credit Card yet.

How long should one wait before, sending the next set of fingerprints? And how would one know if the original ones were rejected or still under process?


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

gopiatweb said:


> Hi,
> 
> How would one know if FBI rejected the set of fingerprints sent?
> 
> ...


- You can send an email to *[email protected]* for knowing the date of currently opened packets. With that you will get an idea of time when your file is going to be picked. 
- It takes minimum 3 months or more than that. for me it took 4 months and then got rejected fingerprints report.
- You cannot get to know if your prints are accepted or rejected until your card is swiped after about 3 months. Email them when you see the transaction made and they will let you know the status(which anyways you will be getting in around 10 days via post). That's the only fastest way to know if prints are accepted or rejected.

Also, how many prints did you send first time? 
Did the technician tell you anything about the quality of fingerprints?

If you sent just one print and don't know about the quality, i would suggest send 2 more copies( to be safe) , from some nationally authorized fingerprinting service and ask them if the quality is good? If not up to the mark then some authorized printing services have stickers(FBI approved) which refine the quality and you can use 2 of those per card.
I personally used that technique (from national live scan CA) and resent 3 sets of cards again.

Even if you do not get sticker thing in India , i would recommend go ahead and send a packet with 2 fingerprint cards again as there is no harm in sending it and in case your prints are rejected , this will save 1 month for you.
Let me know in case of any more doubts.


----------



## kingofnowhere (Feb 13, 2015)

stamang said:


> It will take anywhere between 7-10 days.


thanks for the info...


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I am planning to apply for USA PCC in his week. 

Can anybody know good Forensic company who do best service in Hyderabad for fingerprints. 

Pls guide me as i heard from many people that the quality should be good otherwise it gets rejected.


----------



## amitsingh10 (May 26, 2015)

Hi Folks,

My Application for USA PCC was received by FBI on 23rd Nov 2015, as per FBI they have sent PCC on 15 March 2016 to my Pune address. but still i have not received it. any one has any idea how long it takes to deliver it to Pune. 

Thanks,


----------



## amitsingh10 (May 26, 2015)

Hi Folks,

My Application for USA PCC was received by FBI on 23rd Nov 2015, as per FBI they have sent PCC on 15 March 2016 to my Pune address. but still i have not received it. any one has any idea how long it takes to deliver it to Pune. 

Thanks,


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

Any idea what date is FBI processing at the moment?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

bansalch said:


> Any idea what date is FBI processing at the moment?


As of yesterday processing Jan 4th and opening Jan 11th. Got this info from another website.


----------



## gopiatweb (Oct 28, 2015)

baluchahal said:


> - You can send an email to *[email protected]* for knowing the date of currently opened packets. With that you will get an idea of time when your file is going to be picked.
> - It takes minimum 3 months or more than that. for me it took 4 months and then got rejected fingerprints report.
> - You cannot get to know if your prints are accepted or rejected until your card is swiped after about 3 months. Email them when you see the transaction made and they will let you know the status(which anyways you will be getting in around 10 days via post). That's the only fastest way to know if prints are accepted or rejected.
> 
> ...


Hey,

Thanks for the quick reply! I sent 2 sets of fingerprints over to the FBI. I got them done at the State Police headquarters, here in India. As per the technician, they were good set of prints. However, I am not sure how the FBI would look at those, right? 

My package was received by FBI on the 28th of Feb'16. Looking at the current timelines, it would be another 2 months before the FBI would even look at my package. I guess, in the meantime I would send over another 2 sets, just to be on the safer side.

All the best on yours :fingerscrossed:


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

gopiatweb said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply! I sent 2 sets of fingerprints over to the FBI. I got them done at the State Police headquarters, here in India. As per the technician, they were good set of prints. However, I am not sure how the FBI would look at those, right?
> 
> ...


perfect!!
Thanks..


----------



## FirasEJ (Mar 25, 2016)

*Old FBI PCC*

I lived in the US for sometime, I moved out on 2012, I obtained FBI PCC just after I left in 2012, I didn't live in the US since then, so my 2012 FBI PCC covers my whole stay in the US. I am applying for AU PR now. Can I still use the PCC I have ready? or I need to request a new one?


----------



## hydraveron (Jan 25, 2016)

You will need to reapply for a new one as most background checks are valid for a period of 6-12 months. 



FirasEJ said:


> I lived in the US for sometime, I moved out on 2012, I obtained FBI PCC just after I left in 2012, I didn't live in the US since then, so my 2012 FBI PCC covers my whole stay in the US. I am applying for AU PR now. Can I still use the PCC I have ready? or I need to request a new one?


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

FirasEJ said:


> I lived in the US for sometime, I moved out on 2012, I obtained FBI PCC just after I left in 2012, I didn't live in the US since then, so my 2012 FBI PCC covers my whole stay in the US. I am applying for AU PR now. Can I still use the PCC I have ready? or I need to request a new one?



If you left before you had FBI PC , then i think you should be good. As there is not any stay afterwards in states. But not sure.
If i was you , i would still apply it just in case CO asks.


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

After 3 Month of wait n pain.. Finally my wife's finger print got rejected.. She is the primary applicant. I m depended mine got approved. We did our finger print in US. I don't know now wht should I communicate to the CO ? Any advice..


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

Saisakahi said:


> After 3 Month of wait n pain.. Finally my wife's finger print got rejected.. She is the primary applicant. I m depended mine got approved. We did our finger print in US. I don't know now wht should I communicate to the CO ? Any advice..


Myself got the same experience last week.. It feels so so bad.. :boxing:
well... that said , you can go ahead and tell the same to CO but 99% they would ask you to reapply and share the shipment proof with CO asap( as told to me). But go ahead and try that.

Find out some good scanning place and send multiple(2 or 3) fingerprints in a packet.
You can send two such packets to be on safe side from different fingerprinting agencies.

Good luck!!


----------



## Vkmr (Mar 25, 2015)

Just to help people out with the time lines. I sent my fingerprints from NZ some time around 2nd week of December (don't remember exactly when) and my CC was charged on 6th of April, almost 4 months afterwards.


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

baluchahal said:


> Saisakahi said:
> 
> 
> > After 3 Month of wait n pain.. Finally my wife's finger print got rejected.. She is the primary applicant. I m depended mine got approved. We did our finger print in US. I don't know now wht should I communicate to the CO ? Any advice..
> ...


I did send then 2 copies and to my surprise they r saying both has issues. The worst part is they are so rude in replying and do not understand the pain n wait for 4 long months..


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

Vkmr said:


> Just to help people out with the time lines. I sent my fingerprints from NZ some time around 2nd week of December (don't remember exactly when) and my CC was charged on 6th of April, almost 4 months afterwards.



Is anyone else experiencing the same timelines for getting the CC charged from FBI??

Wanted to understand the time lines approx.. mine got delivered on 7th March.

Thanks


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

Saisakahi said:


> I did send then 2 copies and to my surprise they r saying both has issues. The worst part is they are so rude in replying and do not understand the pain n wait for 4 long months..


Can i pls know from where did you get fingerprints done?
I myself had got done from UPS on print paper which got rejected. Selecting any random service was a mistake from my side.

It's good if you choose some good fingerprinting service which is FBI approved as they do it really well. They also provide you two stickers per card in order for the worst two prints to be little refined(FBI approved).

If you are in California, then check *national live scan*.
Also , you can check with technician about quality of your wife's fingerprints so that this time you can use lotion etc for ridge building/repairing for few days before fingerprints, in case her fingers are not that good.

I know all this is so pathetic but cannot do anything.. Good luck to You!!


----------



## amitsingh10 (May 26, 2015)

Hi Folks,

My Application for USA PCC was received by FBI on 23rd Nov 2015, as per FBI they have sent PCC on 15 March 2016 to my Pune address. but still i have not received it. any one has any idea how long it takes to deliver it to Pune. 

Thanks,


----------



## AnushkaParab (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi ,
My husband has applied for Visa 189 claiming partner points.
We lived in US for 5 years.
So we needed US PCC as well.
We applied for PCC on Nov 3rd 2015 and we got it by April 4th at our India address.


Our timelines are.

EOI Invite : Jan 8th 2016
Visa Lodged: Jan 10th 2016
CO Contact: Feb 27th 2016
PCC uploaded : April 6th 2016
Grant: :confused2:


----------



## amitsingh10 (May 26, 2015)

AnushkaParab said:


> Hi ,
> My husband has applied for Visa 189 claiming partner points.
> We lived in US for 5 years.
> So we needed US PCC as well.
> ...


can you plase help with date on which FBI sent PCC and City name ?


----------



## AnushkaParab (Feb 25, 2016)

amitsingh10 said:


> can you plase help with date on which FBI sent PCC and City name ?


Small correction , My husband got his PCC delivered on March 6th. It means it took 
~ 3 months for the PCC to process and come to India Mumbai location.
on 22th Feb our Credit card was charged for $18
And PCC was dispatched by Feb 26 th to India Mumbai address.
And we received at India address on March 6th.
I would say 10 days for overseas delivery.


----------



## amitsingh10 (May 26, 2015)

AnushkaParab said:


> Small correction , My husband got his PCC delivered on March 6th. It means it took
> ~ 3 months for the PCC to process and come to India Mumbai location.
> on 22th Feb our Credit card was charged for $18
> And PCC was dispatched by Feb 26 th to India Mumbai address.
> ...


Thanks, in may case wait is long. FBI sent my PCC on 15th march to Pune address and not yet received


----------



## sudas (Nov 20, 2015)

*Pcc*

my document reached at fbi on 18th Dec 2015.CC got charged on 25th March..FBI mailed out on 29th of March.I have received on 9th of April. Uploaded on 10th April and received our Grant today - 11th April.


----------



## biswa (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi,

My documents reached to FBI on 11th Jan and my CC got charged on 7th Apr.

Is there anyway to know the further status of the application... like if FBI has already mailed out the report or in process ?

Thanks.
-Biswa


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

biswa said:


> Hi,
> 
> My documents reached to FBI on 11th Jan and my CC got charged on 7th Apr.
> 
> ...


Give them a call and they will update you.


----------



## AnushkaParab (Feb 25, 2016)

It takes 4-5 days for them to process and dispatch.
001-3046255590 is the contact number. They will update you about the status


----------



## AnushkaParab (Feb 25, 2016)

My husbands PCC was sent to India, whereas my PCC was sent to US address.

If you dont get it in 4 weeks , you could request them to send it again with no extra money to any friends US address.
US address deliveries happen in 5 days.
You can ask your friend to send u scanned copy.


----------



## amitgade25 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi Abhishek, 

Could you please share your contact details at amitgade25 at gmail dot com? I will appreciate if we could speak or talk further. Thanks. 



AKJain said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> I have recently done finger prints in pune.
> 
> ...


----------



## amitgade25 (Jul 9, 2015)

Please share your contact details at amitgade25 at gmail dot com
Appreciated !


----------



## OR-ZOON (Nov 24, 2015)

Just a quick update.

Application delivered: Jan 19
CC Charged: April 12

Looks like they are catching up the speed. 

Don't know yet if the fingerprints are accepted. :juggle: This is my second application.


----------



## mdyehiya (Mar 8, 2016)

*Received US PCC Mail*

Received US PCC mail from CJIS after 13 days (8 working days) from the communicated date of dispatch. (to Singapore)

Applied for PCC : 08-DEC-2015
Mail reached CJIS office : 14-DEC-2015
CC Charged on : 25-MAR-2016
Finger prints accepted : 31-MAR-2016 (dispatch status)
Received at Singapore : 12-APR-2016


----------



## biswa (Aug 14, 2015)

AnushkaParab said:


> It takes 4-5 days for them to process and dispatch.
> 001-3046255590 is the contact number. They will update you about the status


Thank you.

I called that number and was told that it is already processed and they have already dispatched it on 12th.

Thanks.


----------



## amitsingh10 (May 26, 2015)

AnushkaParab said:


> My husbands PCC was sent to India, whereas my PCC was sent to US address.
> 
> If you dont get it in 4 weeks , you could request them to send it again with no extra money to any friends US address.
> US address deliveries happen in 5 days.
> You can ask your friend to send u scanned copy.


Thx, i have requested to resend report and this time given a USA address. However not sure how much time FBI takes in re-sending report.


----------



## kingofnowhere (Feb 13, 2015)

Quick Question,
I got my PCC letter from FBI yestrday after 4 month wait,
It is just a print out not on the original letter head or in color just a black & white print out with my and the record number details.

Is this how FBI sends letter these days?, i remember seeing online samples in color.


----------



## Prathap (Jun 15, 2015)

Any idea on currently processing date?

Thanks,
Prathap


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Prathap said:


> Any idea on currently processing date?
> 
> Thanks,
> Prathap


From another website as of yesterday currently opening packages received on 25th January and processing packages received on 21st January.


----------



## namqas (Feb 23, 2016)

Any idea where they've reached as of yesterday? Just counting days ...


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

namqas said:


> Any idea where they've reached as of yesterday? Just counting days ...


As of 18th April 2016: Processing January 27th and opening January 28th. This info was taken from another forum.


----------



## namqas (Feb 23, 2016)

jairichi said:


> As of 18th April 2016: Processing January 27th and opening January 28th. This info was taken from another forum.


Thanks jairichi. We're both waiting for the US PCC it seems. I got mine done thru ukfingerprints as you suggested last time. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: 

Mine reached them 7-Mar. My excel predictor (I'm just trending their processing rates and I could be wrong) tells me it'll be opened 10-May. If I may ask, when did your's reach the FBI?


----------



## Prathap (Jun 15, 2015)

As of today, they are opening packages delivered on 27th Jan. Info from FBI

Thanks,
Prathap


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

Prathap said:


> As of today, they are opening packages delivered on 27th Jan. Info from FBI
> 
> Thanks,
> Prathap


Going by this, packets after 29 Feb will be opened around mid May (15-18)


----------



## amitsingh10 (May 26, 2015)

*Usa pcc*

finally i got my PCC . Time Line as follows

1. Request sent on 23rd Nov 2015
2. Credit card changed 9th March 2016
3. Received PPC for self on 11th April
4. Request resend PCC for wife on 13th April USA adress
5. Received wife PCC on 20th to USA adress


----------



## Coolgirl85 (Apr 24, 2016)

As of friday they were opening 2nd feb 2016 documents.


----------



## Coolgirl85 (Apr 24, 2016)

Today they are processing 6th feb documents.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

As of today FBI is processing applications received on 8th February 2016.


----------



## Prathap (Jun 15, 2015)

My application was reached at FBI office on 9th Feb. My credit card is charged today


----------



## Coolgirl85 (Apr 24, 2016)

Mine also reached on 9th but not yet charged ...


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

namqas said:


> Thanks jairichi. We're both waiting for the US PCC it seems. I got mine done thru ukfingerprints as you suggested last time. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Mine reached them 7-Mar. My excel predictor (I'm just trending their processing rates and I could be wrong) tells me it'll be opened 10-May. If I may ask, when did your's reach the FBI?


Good to know you got it done through UKfingerprints. My application reached on 17th Feb. I think your application might get opened by 3rd week of May.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Coolgirl85 said:


> Mine also reached on 9th but not yet charged ...


You need to wait for credit card charge to appear even though your application reached on 9th Feb and might have been opened yesterday. The reason why Prathap was able to see the charge because he is located in US and any credit card charge appears immediately but since you are in India it might take a day or two to reflect in your account.


----------



## cnqanh (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi guys,

My husband and I apply for visa 189. My husband is US's Permanent Resident and he needs to get US PCC from FBI. Recently he obtained FBI report from a FBI approved channeler (and this one is approved by DIBP of Australia and stated so on DBIP website too). However on FBI report, it shows this statement:
"This Identity History Summary (IdHS) is provided pursuant to 28 CFR 16.30-16.34 solely for you to conduct a personal review and/or obtain a change, correction, or updating of your record. This IdHS is not provided for the purpose of licensing or employment or any other purpose enumerated in 28 CFR 20.33."
Will it be accepted by visa 189? I am very worry. 
Please help me!!!


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

cnqanh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My husband and I apply for visa 189. My husband is US's Permanent Resident and he needs to get US PCC from FBI. Recently he obtained FBI report from a FBI approved channeler (and this one is approved by DIBP of Australia and stated so on DBIP website too). However on FBI report, it shows this statement:
> "This Identity History Summary (IdHS) is provided pursuant to 28 CFR 16.30-16.34 solely for you to conduct a personal review and/or obtain a change, correction, or updating of your record. This IdHS is not provided for the purpose of licensing or employment or any other purpose enumerated in 28 CFR 20.33."
> ...


This is fine


----------



## Coolgirl85 (Apr 24, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Coolgirl85 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine also reached on 9th but not yet charged ...
> ...



Finally my CC charged.


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

amitsingh10 said:


> finally i got my PCC . Time Line as follows
> 
> 1. Request sent on 23rd Nov 2015
> 2. Credit card changed 9th March 2016
> ...



Hello,

Did u resend ur wife PCC becoz it got rejected. Mine got approved but my wofe's got rejected due to weak fingerprint ink. I too have the same issues but I have been asked to apply fresh. So again a 3 month wait .Can someone guide is there something else I can do ?


----------



## namqas (Feb 23, 2016)

FBI are processing 9th Feb and opening 16th Feb applications. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Saisakahi said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did u resend ur wife PCC becoz it got rejected. Mine got approved but my wofe's got rejected due to weak fingerprint ink. I too have the same issues but I have been asked to apply fresh. So again a 3 month wait .Can someone guide is there something else I can do ?


My suggestion for you would be to keep calling FBI helpline and request them to process your spouse's application by explaining the situation. Keep repeating this process till you find a customer service agent who understands the situation and is willing to help you.


----------



## kelsi (Apr 27, 2016)

namqas said:


> FBI are processing 9th Feb and opening 16th Feb applications.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hey, man, where do you get to know the information updated? Any other forum or just by email with FBI ? Thanks.


----------



## namqas (Feb 23, 2016)

kelsi said:


> hey, man, where do you get to know the information updated? Any other forum or just by email with FBI ? Thanks.


I called them up and checked how far they've progressed.


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. So do you mean there are case where the reapply candidate need not wait for 3 months and they will quicker the process for the second time applicant. If so it will be great relief for me .kindly reply if that is possible


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Saisakahi said:


> Thanks for the reply. So do you mean there are case where the reapply candidate need not wait for 3 months and they will quicker the process for the second time applicant. If so it will be great relief for me .kindly reply if that is possible


Yes, I have read about very rare cases where one of the customer care agents in FBI they had spoken to was kind enough to pull their resubmitted application from the pile and do a quick processing. It is a rare event. Keep trying till you get that kind one. Good luck.


----------



## Coolgirl85 (Apr 24, 2016)

Coolgirl85 said:


> jairichi said:
> 
> 
> > Coolgirl85 said:
> ...



Today i called and my fingerprint got accepted and no criminal record found. They will courier my report by tomorrow.

My timeline:

EOI received - 22nd Jan
FBI received PCC - 9th Feb
Application filed - 17th March
CC charged - 2nd May
PCC received - waiting
Visa Grant - waiting


Normally as per this forum it will take 10 days to get the PCC report?

Also how long it will take for complete application processing (visa grant from day of filing the application)?


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

opening Feb 16th


----------



## Mathew7:7 (Apr 26, 2016)

Can someone tell me the steps to get US PCC done from India. There is a wide range of differing information on this forum. Can someone please list down the steps involved. It would be great help. Thanks


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Mathew7:7 said:


> Can someone tell me the steps to get US PCC done from India. There is a wide range of differing information on this forum. Can someone please list down the steps involved. It would be great help. Thanks


Get your fingerprints taken by a professional (if possible multiple pages). Submit application, fingerprints card and payment by sending it through a courier service that can track your shipment. Keep looking this post for updates on processing time. If possible provide an US delivery address and so you can save some time.


----------



## vijayv82 (Dec 18, 2015)

jairichi said:


> Get your fingerprints taken by a professional (if possible multiple pages). Submit application, fingerprints card and payment by sending it through a courier service that can track your shipment. Keep looking this post for updates on processing time. If possible provide an US delivery address and so you can save some time.


Hi jairichi
my apllication also reached on 17th Feb similar to yours. have you given US or India credit card and mailing address ?. please post once your credit card gets charged.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

vijayv82 said:


> Hi jairichi
> my apllication also reached on 17th Feb similar to yours. have you given US or India credit card and mailing address ?. please post once your credit card gets charged.


Hi Vijay,

I have given my US credit card number for payment and US address of my brother for delivery. Will update you.


----------



## deepika.gunasekar (Dec 7, 2015)

can some one tell me how to check the status. FBI received my fingerprints on Feb 12th but credit card not charged yet. Any insight on phone number or contact details will be helpful.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

deepika.gunasekar said:


> can some one tell me how to check the status. FBI received my fingerprints on Feb 12th but credit card not charged yet. Any insight on phone number or contact details will be helpful.


You need to call FBI to know status. As of yesterday FBI was processing applications received on Feb 11th 2016. It might take a day or two for the charge to appear in your credit card account after they take payment for processing your application.


----------



## rocky1977 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello Seniors,
i have been contacted by CO to provide FBI PCC for my 1 year stay in US. I have got the finger printing done. but while filling in the form, i am not sure what to fill in the field ORI and as per FBI this field is compulsary. 
Can people who have been sucessfull in getting there FBI PCC help me provide what info to fill in there or where to get it from. i got my finger printing done by TruthLabs in bangalore. 
A quick response in this regards will help me send my application at earliest to FBI.
Thanks in advance.

REgards
Rocky


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

rocky1977 said:


> Hello Seniors,
> i have been contacted by CO to provide FBI PCC for my 1 year stay in US. I have got the finger printing done. but while filling in the form, i am not sure what to fill in the field ORI and as per FBI this field is compulsary.
> Can people who have been sucessfull in getting there FBI PCC help me provide what info to fill in there or where to get it from. i got my finger printing done by TruthLabs in bangalore.
> A quick response in this regards will help me send my application at earliest to FBI.
> ...


No such 'ORI' exists in FBI PCC application form.


----------



## rocky1977 (Nov 14, 2014)

jairichi said:


> No such 'ORI' exists in FBI PCC application form.


I am talking about the field right below the NAME and beside AKA. it is written in Vertical form as O
R
I 

As per Guidelines for filling form.


*Originating Agency Identifier (ORI) Block
If the ORI number is not preprinted by the FBI, enter the ORI number, agency
name, city and state. Each agency is assigned its own unique ORI number. If you
do not have an ORI number, you can contact your NCIC Control Terminal Officer
(CTO), and an ORI number will be assigned to your agency. Federal agencies
should contact their Federal Service Coordinator to obtain an ORI number.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

rocky1977 said:


> I am talking about the field right below the NAME and beside AKA. it is written in Vertical form as O
> R
> I
> 
> ...


It is in fingerprint card and not in application form as you mentioned. You can ignore that as it has got nothing to do with you.

What is an Originating Agency Identification (ORI) Number?

A nine-character identifier assigned to an agency. Agencies must identify their ORI Number on the requisition forms in order to receive fingerprint supplies and training aids.

https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/fingerprints_biometrics/ordering-fingerprint-cards


----------



## rocky1977 (Nov 14, 2014)

jairichi said:


> It is in fingerprint card and not in application form as you mentioned. You can ignore that as it has got nothing to do with you.
> 
> What is an Originating Agency Identification (ORI) Number?
> 
> ...


Thanks jairich for the response. 
when did you apply for your US PCC and how much time does it normally take if i apply next week.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

rocky1977 said:


> Thanks jairich for the response.
> when did you apply for your US PCC and how much time does it normally take if i apply next week.


Rocky,
I applied on 17th Feb. 12 to 14 weeks.


----------



## namqas (Feb 23, 2016)

Just called up the FBI, they're opening 17th Feb and processing 16th Feb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

namqas said:


> Just called up the FBI, they're opening 17th Feb and processing 16th Feb.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I called them now and they are opening and processing applications received on Feb 17th 2016.


----------



## namqas (Feb 23, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Thanks. I called them now and they are opening and processing applications received on Feb 17th 2016.




Hoping everything goes fine for you mate. Best of luck !!


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

namqas said:


> Hoping everything goes fine for you mate. Best of luck !!


Thanks yaar. You are not that far behind. Yours will be quick too.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

*Credit card charged*

My application reached FBI on 17th Feb 2016. My credit card was charged today (7th May 2016).


----------



## namqas (Feb 23, 2016)

jairichi said:


> My application reached FBI on 17th Feb 2016. My credit card was charged today (7th May 2016).




Great !! If you're getting it shipped to the US, it's a matter of 3-4 days. Did you ask them if the prints cleared?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

namqas said:


> Great !! If you're getting it shipped to the US, it's a matter of 3-4 days. Did you ask them if the prints cleared?


Thank you. Unfortunately one can reach customer service Monday to Friday. So, I have to wait till Monday to confirm.


----------



## namqas (Feb 23, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Thank you. Unfortunately one can reach customer service Monday to Friday. So, I have to wait till Monday to confirm.




Yeah. Obviously. How dumb of me to not think of that !


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

namqas said:


> Yeah. Obviously. How dumb of me to not think of that !


Well, it is so simple that it will slip anyone's mind. No worries. Need this PCC and our application is complete. Hopefully will get our grant soon.


----------



## Prathap (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi All,

I have received my USA pcc today.. 

Thanks,
Prathap


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Prathap said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my USA pcc today..
> 
> ...


So, it took a week for US PCC to be delivered at US address. Which state in US was it delivered?


----------



## DavidBenjamin (Jan 23, 2012)

Guys what is this FBI pcc ? Is it only for guys who have stayed in US for more than 12 months?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

DavidBenjamin said:


> Guys what is this FBI pcc ? Is it only for guys who have stayed in US for more than 12 months?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends on which country PR you are applying for. For Australia it is stay of 12 months or more and for Canada it is stay for 6 months or more.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Application reached on 17th Feb 2016.
Card charged on 7th May 2016.
Fingerprints were fine and report dispatched today (9th May 2016)


----------



## namqas (Feb 23, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Application reached on 17th Feb 2016.
> 
> Card charged on 7th May 2016.
> 
> Fingerprints were fine and report dispatched today (9th May 2016)




Congrats mate!


----------



## paulofelipe (May 9, 2016)

Hello,

First time posting here so please forgive me for any mistakes.

FBI has received my form on Feb 19th. My credit card wasn't billed yet, but I see that they are close to open the requests from that day.

Is it possible to call them and track my application itself? If so, could anyone please tell me the number to call and give some background on what info they will ask? I know I could just find the number on FBI website, but I would feel more comfortable by having the correct number from someone who has called already.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

paulofelipe said:


> Hello,
> 
> First time posting here so please forgive me for any mistakes.
> 
> ...


You can call them anytime after 11th week of receiving your application. The number is +13046255590. Monday to Friday 8:00 AM to 5 PM EST. You can ask for the date they are processing applications. Once your credit card gets charged call after a day or two for status of your application. Give your first name and last name and DOB. Ask them whether prints are fine and dispatch of report.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

namqas said:


> Congrats mate!


Thanks. You will get yours in a couple of weeks. That is my guess.


----------



## vijayv82 (Dec 18, 2015)

Guys
My application reached on 17th Feb. Credit card is charged today (9th May).

Can someone suggest if FBI would provide any tracking details after the pcc is despatched ? How long does it take to deliver to Indian address. ?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

vijayv82 said:


> Guys
> My application reached on 17th Feb. Credit card is charged today (9th May).
> 
> Can someone suggest if FBI would provide any tracking details after the pcc is despatched ? How long does it take to deliver to Indian address. ?


FBI PCC is sent by USPS first class. No tracking is provided. You can expect it delivered from 2 weeks to 3 weeks.


----------



## kelsi (Apr 27, 2016)

Just update. US time May 9th, they are opening applications received on Feb 19th.


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

opening Feb 23rd envelopes


----------



## namqas (Feb 23, 2016)

Update - opening 25th Feb envelopes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

namqas said:


> Update - opening 25th Feb envelopes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know that mine reached on 7th March, so hopefully mine should be opened in a couple of weeks.


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

Can anyone please share some insight if its wise to apply for USA Police clearance even before lodging of visa and of course before allocation of CO? 

1. I am currently living in India - so my IED will likely be influenced by India PCC and not USA PCC ?
2. Lived 6 years in USA in last 10 years

Please help..


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

ninaussie said:


> Can anyone please share some insight if its wise to apply for USA Police clearance even before lodging of visa and of course before allocation of CO?
> 
> 1. I am currently living in India - so my IED will likely be influenced by India PCC and not USA PCC ?
> 2. Lived 6 years in USA in last 10 years
> ...


You better apply for US PCC as it is currently taking 13 to 15 weeks to get a report. We filed ours a month before getting our invite.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

*FBI timeline*

FBI request reached: 17th Feb 2016
CC charged: 7th May 2016.
Report dispatched: 9th May 2016.
Report delivered at California: 13th May 2016.


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

jairichi said:


> You better apply for US PCC as it is currently taking 13 to 15 weeks to get a report. We filed ours a month before getting our invite.


Thank you very much jairichi for that insight! Really appreciate it.

What form of payment did you use - credit card? And did you order the FD-258 form or do the authorized fingerprinting agencies in India have them in stock?

Thanks!
-ninaussie


----------



## dublin2 (Nov 3, 2015)

samkingwood said:


> Just go to the City Office and Fill up an application and Pay the Required fees by Check/Money Order. They will issue the PCC in an hour. I got this done in City of Houston Office a month back in about an hour and half.
> 
> Pretty easy!


My CO asked for "State police clearance from Texas, United States". Would a certificate from City of Houston satisfy CO request? I know City of Houston can issue character certificate without requiring fingerprints but TXDPS requires fingerprints and about 15 working days too imo. 

Did ur CO asked for it or you simply uploaded one? Did they accept it?? I have already submitted FBI clearance which took almost 4 months .

thanks


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

dublin2 said:


> My CO asked for "State police clearance from Texas, United States". Would a certificate from City of Houston satisfy CO request? I know City of Houston can issue character certificate without requiring fingerprints but TXDPS requires fingerprints and about 15 working days too imo.
> 
> Did ur CO asked for it or you simply uploaded one? Did they accept it?? I have already submitted FBI clearance which took almost 4 months .
> 
> thanks


That is strange. I thought state PCC is only if you are currently staying in US. Are you?


----------



## dublin2 (Nov 3, 2015)

jairichi said:


> That is strange. I thought state PCC is only if you are currently staying in US. Are you?


I am not in US !! I am surprised they asked for STATE PCC even though I have already provided FBI clearance.. ANY suggestions?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

dublin2 said:


> I am not in US !! I am surprised they asked for STATE PCC even though I have already provided FBI clearance.. ANY suggestions?


Was it specifically requested as state PCC? And, which team? Brisbane or Adelaide? CO name?

I do not know how to address this. Better to get it.


----------



## dublin2 (Nov 3, 2015)

jairichi said:


> Was it specifically requested as state PCC? And, which team? Brisbane or Adelaide? CO name?
> 
> I do not know how to address this. Better to get it.


brisbane GSM


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

dublin2 said:


> brisbane GSM


Ok fine. I do not think there is a way around it. You need to get them.
One suggestion will be to call them and let them specifically know that you are not living in US anymore and why a state PCC is required while you have submitted a FBI PCC. Hope it helps.


----------



## dublin2 (Nov 3, 2015)

jairichi said:


> Ok fine. I do not think there is a way around it. You need to get them.
> One suggestion will be to call them and let them specifically know that you are not living in US anymore and why a state PCC is required while you have submitted a FBI PCC. Hope it helps.


You mean I should call GSM Brisbane?? Do you have number to contact them?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

dublin2 said:


> You mean I should call GSM Brisbane?? Do you have number to contact them?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../977753-co-contact-gsm-brisbane-2016-a-2.html

GSM BRISBANE: +61731367000


----------



## dublin2 (Nov 3, 2015)

jairichi said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../977753-co-contact-gsm-brisbane-2016-a-2.html
> 
> GSM BRISBANE: +61731367000


Got it ....thanks


----------



## dublin2 (Nov 3, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> How do you guys verify status of application? Call them or is there a email/weblink I can use?
> 
> I mailed my packet on 15th of August but I used EMS not fedex/UPS so I don't know if it reached them.. want to confirm.
> 
> lol it was so easy to get the state police reports online for all states I'd lived in (lived in USA for 10years) but this takes 11 weeks..


HOW do u get state police reports for all states online???I need one too


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

dublin2 said:


> HOW do u get state police reports for all states online???I need one too


I think the process is same like FBI. Fingerprints and payment.
https://www.txdps.state.tx.us/administration/crime_records/pages/faq.htm


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

Feb 29th envelopes


----------



## rocky1977 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi All,
I had send my finger prints card to FBI using the India Post Speed Post method. 
Today after 8 days the status show 
14/05/2016	12:14:00	United States of America (the)	Delivery Attempted :Addresseehas P.O. Box
I am not sure what to make out of it. will they try to deliver again or will they return my package back to me. 
Does anybody have any experience sending the fingerprint card to FBI using the India Post Speed post method and have they been delivered .
I am getting a bit nervous .
Any response in this regards is appreciated.

REgards
Rocky


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

do you have signature required? if yes, 05/14 is Saturday and no one would be there to sign and receive it.....so, they will attempt again to deliver



rocky1977 said:


> Hi All,
> I had send my finger prints card to FBI using the India Post Speed Post method.
> Today after 8 days the status show
> 14/05/2016	12:14:00	United States of America (the)	Delivery Attempted :Addresseehas P.O. Box
> ...


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

ausdream189 said:


> do you have signature required? if yes, 05/14 is Saturday and no one would be there to sign and receive it.....so, they will attempt again to deliver


You might be correct. Speed post requires a signature for delivery.


----------



## paulofelipe (May 9, 2016)

jairichi said:


> FBI request reached: 17th Feb 2016
> CC charged: 7th May 2016.
> Report dispatched: 9th May 2016.
> Report delivered at California: 13th May 2016.


Hey Jairichi,

My request arrived on Feb 29th and my CC was charged right now.

Can I consider that if they're charging my CC, they will send me the report?

Also, how did you get the date of your report dispatch?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

paulofelipe said:


> Hey Jairichi,
> 
> My request arrived on Feb 29th and my CC was charged right now.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,

CC gets charged irrespective of your fingerprints being good or bad. Call FBI tomorrow or day after and ask them whether the prints were fine and date of dispatch of report. They will ask for your first name, last name and DOB. Good luck.


----------



## gopiatweb (Oct 28, 2015)

jairichi said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> CC gets charged irrespective of your fingerprints being good or bad. Call FBI tomorrow or day after and ask them whether the prints were fine and date of dispatch of report. They will ask for your first name, last name and DOB. Good luck.


Hi All,

Called up the FBI customer service to confirm that my application has been processed and would be shipped via post sometime tomorrow. Below are the timelines:

Application reached FBI: 26th Feb'16
CC charged: 13th May'16
Application Processed: 17th May'16
FBI report to be sent by post: 18th May'16
FBI report reaching India: ???


----------



## namqas (Feb 23, 2016)

FBI are processing 29-Feb at the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulofelipe (May 9, 2016)

gopiatweb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Called up the FBI customer service to confirm that my application has been processed and would be shipped via post sometime tomorrow. Below are the timelines:
> 
> ...


I've also called them today, my CC was charged yesterday and my application is still being procesed. They've told me to call again tomorrow.


----------



## rocky1977 (Nov 14, 2014)

jairichi said:


> You might be correct. Speed post requires a signature for delivery.


Thanks all for the support. i finally checked now and the documents are delivered monday afternoon.
So now the countdown/wait begins to get the File opened.


Regards
Rocky


----------



## srnaus (May 17, 2016)

Hi,
I am from India. currently residing Texas, USA (Irving location) and applying for Australian PR. Could anyone please let me know the process to get the Texas State Police clearance certificate? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

srnaus said:


> Hi,
> I am from India. currently residing Texas, USA (Irving location) and applying for Australian PR. Could anyone please let me know the process to get the Texas State Police clearance certificate? Thanks in advance.


https://www.txdps.state.tx.us/admini.../pages/faq.htm


----------



## srnaus (May 17, 2016)

Prathap said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please help me with the process to get Texas state PCC?
> 
> ...


Hi Pratap,

I am currently at Irving and I am in the same situation as yours. Could you please let me know how to get the Texas state police clearance certificate?


----------



## paulofelipe (May 9, 2016)

I wonder if they're now asking for everyone's state certificates also!


----------



## srnaus (May 17, 2016)

Hi Jairichi,

Thanks for the quick response. The link gives me a Page not found error.


----------



## srnaus (May 17, 2016)

Thanks. I got the link.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

srnaus said:


> Hi Jairichi,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. The link gives me a Page not found error.


Sorry. Here is the link.
https://www.txdps.state.tx.us/administration/crime_records/pages/faq.htm


----------



## srnaus (May 17, 2016)

One more question - there is name based search and finger print based search available for Texas State Police clearance. Is name based search fine? My wife is currently in India. To get her finger print and that to be couriered is gonna be really time consuming. We completed it for the FBI fingerprinting.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

srnaus said:


> One more question - there is name based search and finger print based search available for Texas State Police clearance. Is name based search fine? My wife is currently in India. To get her finger print and that to be couriered is gonna be really time consuming. We completed it for the FBI fingerprinting.


All they need is a state PCC. In my opinion as long as it is titled state PCC it should be fine. To get PCC from India, France and UK there was no need for fingerprints. It would be the same.


----------



## mag39 (Apr 18, 2016)

Had a question regarding obtaining PCC from FBI for me and my spouse.

I Have got the finger print copies for both of us, when i am sending it to FBI should i send it in separate packets or can i send i together with one Credit card form, 2 applications and finger print copies?

Waiting on this before i send it out.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

mag39 said:


> Had a question regarding obtaining PCC from FBI for me and my spouse.
> 
> I Have got the finger print copies for both of us, when i am sending it to FBI should i send it in separate packets or can i send i together with one Credit card form, 2 applications and finger print copies?
> 
> Waiting on this before i send it out.


One envelope with two applications, two credit card forms and separate prints. Will be better to put each set in a transparent pouch before putting them inside an envelope. Send it by a postal service that you can track.


----------



## paulofelipe (May 9, 2016)

Just called FBI. They'll dispatch my report tomorrow.

16/02/2016 - Sent application form (Brazil)
29/02/2016 - Application form received
16/05/2016 - CC Charged
17/05/2016 - Application Processing
19/05/2016 - Report dispatch


----------



## dublin2 (Nov 3, 2015)

srnaus said:


> Hi,
> I am from India. currently residing Texas, USA (Irving location) and applying for Australian PR. Could anyone please let me know the process to get the Texas State Police clearance certificate? Thanks in advance.


CAll +1512-424-5070 at TXdps. They will guideyou what to do. I asked them and they said name check wont be enough.


----------



## Coolgirl85 (Apr 24, 2016)

FBI send courier on 4th May to my mumbai address but still i have not received. what should i do now?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Coolgirl85 said:


> FBI send courier on 4th May to my mumbai address but still i have not received. what should i do now?


You have to wait for 30 days. You can request for duplicate if you have not received it by then.


----------



## Prathap (Jun 15, 2015)

mag39 said:


> Had a question regarding obtaining PCC from FBI for me and my spouse.
> 
> I Have got the finger print copies for both of us, when i am sending it to FBI should i send it in separate packets or can i send i together with one Credit card form, 2 applications and finger print copies?
> 
> Waiting on this before i send it out.


I had submitted mine & my spouse finger pints in one envelop and one credit card form. It was processed successfully without any issues.

Thanks,
Prathap


----------



## kelsi (Apr 27, 2016)

Just update. US May 19th, my cc was charged. My files arrived on March 2nd.


----------



## apkaus (Mar 3, 2016)

*Incorrect Name in USA PCC (FBI clearance)*

Hi All,

Today I received my grant so I would like to share my experience as it may help somebody in the same situation. I had uploaded all the documents to support my application in Jan,2016 except the fbi clearance which I received on 9th Feb 2016 and uploaded it on the same day. On 3rd March, the CO came back and requested for the USA state clearance along with fbi clearance having my full name. 

It tuned out that my clearance letter that I received from FBI didn't have my middle name (Only first & Last name as I mistakenly mentioned it like that in the fingerprint card). I asked the CO to consider it saying that I can edit the form-80 to include that as my alternate name but she didn't agreed and asked me to redo the fbi clearance. I called FBI and they also mentioned as it matches the fingerprint card so the only way to correct it is to start fresh which is another 4 months wait.

On 10th March, I also applied for new fbi clerance with fingerprint card having full name just as a backup as it is a long wait for fbi clearance.

Once I received the state clearance with my full name I uploaded it to my application along with a copy of modified form-80 mentioning the alternate name, SSN(as it has my full name) - named scanned document as SSN_SameasFBIclearance_FullName  , BankStatement having only first & last name to prove alternate name. I clicked the information provided button to let CO know of the documents uploaded and also emailed them that I have applied for another PCC so in case of concerns, please put my case on hold until I receive a new PCC.

Not sure if it was just by luck but some good soul (CO) checked my application, reviewed the documents and granted the visa.. :second:


----------



## neerajeai (May 15, 2016)

Dear Members,

I am applying for a PR visa to Australia.
I have lived in USA on a non-resident work visa (L1) for 10 months (less than a year) in the last 10 years.
Do i need a PCC clearance from FBI? 

regards,
Neeraj


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

neerajeai said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I am applying for a PR visa to Australia.
> I have lived in USA on a non-resident work visa (L1) for 10 months (less than a year) in the last 10 years.
> ...


Better to get it. Or you can wait for CO to contact you to see if US PCC is required.


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

Guys,

I am seeking a clarification on the PCC for USA. I am checking the requirements at the link below for DIBP visa. Looks like the state police certificate is only required if I have stayed in USA in the last year. Other than than, FBI PCC should suffice. Since I have left the US three years back, I don't think I need anything other than FBI PCC. Would one of you guys be able to confirm based on your own experience if my interpretation is correct?

https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/usa

Also the link says "If the results are to be sent to an address outside the USA you will need to make arrangements for the return postage of the results." I don't think FBI gives any option to pay the postage, and they send the certificate using USPS first class mail no matter what. Any thoughts?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

IsildursHeir said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am seeking a clarification on the PCC for USA. I am checking the requirements at the link below for DIBP visa. Looks like the state police certificate is only required if I have stayed in USA in the last year. Other than than, FBI PCC should suffice. Since I have left the US three years back, I don't think I need anything other than FBI PCC. Would one of you guys be able to confirm based on your own experience if my interpretation is correct?
> 
> ...


I think you are Aragorn from "Lord of the Rings". My favorite character.
Both of your interpretation is correct. But, there are some cases where a state PCC was requested even though applicant was currently staying outside US.


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

jairichi said:


> I think you are Aragorn from "Lord of the Rings". My favorite character.
> Both of your interpretation is correct. But, there are some cases where a state PCC was requested even though applicant was currently staying outside US.


Thanks jairichi  Yes, that is my forum alter ego - eternalized by Viggo Mortensen 

Thanks! Do you suggest that I should anyway go ahead and request the State PCC anyway - I am currently in the long wait for FBI PCC with everything else ready to go! Or should I wait for CO contact - I submitted the visa application (190) on 28-Apr-2016.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

IsildursHeir said:


> Thanks jairichi  Yes, that is my forum alter ego - eternalized by Viggo Mortensen
> 
> Thanks! Do you suggest that I should anyway go ahead and request the State PCC anyway - I am currently in the long wait for FBI PCC with everything else ready to go! Or should I wait for CO contact - I submitted the visa application (190) on 28-Apr-2016.


Ha ha.. Sounds good  He is awesome in that movie 

We are facing the same dilemma. The only document CO requested was US PCC and we have submitted it. At least the good thing is state PCC is obtained within 2 weeks (from Minnesota, the state we stayed) and not a long wait like FBI PCC and no fingerprints required. If we check this thread for posts in the last 2 weeks you will find that one member was requested by CO to submit Texas PCC apart from US PCC though he no longer stays in US.


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Ha ha.. Sounds good  He is awesome in that movie
> 
> We are facing the same dilemma. The only document CO requested was US PCC and we have submitted it. At least the good thing is state PCC is obtained within 2 weeks (from Minnesota, the state we stayed) and not a long wait like FBI PCC and no fingerprints required. If we check this thread for posts in the last 2 weeks you will find that one member was requested by CO to submit Texas PCC apart from US PCC though he no longer stays in US.


Thanks. I'd need from IL and FL. Let me see the process. If you check the DIBP link, it says you'd need it if you stayed there for 3 months or more, in the last 1 year. Not sure if the member had the same situation, or CO asked nevertheless.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

IsildursHeir said:


> Thanks. I'd need from IL and FL. Let me see the process. If you check the DIBP link, it says you'd need it if you stayed there for 3 months or more, in the last 1 year. Not sure if the member had the same situation, or CO asked nevertheless.


I did not ask the member. Will ask him now


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

dublin2 said:


> My CO asked for "State police clearance from Texas, United States". Would a certificate from City of Houston satisfy CO request? I know City of Houston can issue character certificate without requiring fingerprints but TXDPS requires fingerprints and about 15 working days too imo.
> 
> Did ur CO asked for it or you simply uploaded one? Did they accept it?? I have already submitted FBI clearance which took almost 4 months .
> 
> thanks


Hi Dublin,

Have a question. When did you exit US?


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

jairichi said:


> I did not ask the member. Will ask him now


Thanks - let me know what you hear. I have also posted a few other forums - and will cross post what I learn here. Thank god for these forums, mate! and thanks for all your help!


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

IsildursHeir said:


> Thanks - let me know what you hear. I have also posted a few other forums - and will cross post what I learn here. Thank god for these forums, mate! and thanks for all your help!


Sure. Thanks to you too.


----------



## gopiatweb (Oct 28, 2015)

jairichi said:


> Sure. Thanks to you too.


Hi all,

Approximately how long does it take for the US PCC report to reach India once posted?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

gopiatweb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Approximately how long does it take for the US PCC report to reach India once posted?


Anywhere from 10 to 20 days.


----------



## namqas (Feb 23, 2016)

FBI update: opened 7-Mar and processing 4-Mar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

*Timeline to recieve in Oz*

HI,

How long does it take for the document to receive in Australia, once they charge in the credit card. Do they drop it in the mail box or hand it over in person with the signature of the recipient. Anyone received in Australia, can share their experiences..?

Thanks.


----------



## hydraveron (Jan 25, 2016)

So my family member in the US received the FBI letter. Below is my timeline

FBI received application: Feb 29
CC charged: May 16
Received FBI PCC: May 24 (at family members US Address)


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

*CC Charged*

Packets deleivered to FBI on 7th March 2016. Opened and processed today on 24th May 2016.


Finally my CC got charged today. ( This is how it looks in the image on debiting). Will need to wait for another day to confirm the fingerprint results. I called them onthe number 304-625-5590. They work from 8:00 AM to 5:00 PM EST.


----------



## vijayv82 (Dec 18, 2015)

I received my FBI pcc exactly 2 weeks after CC charged to my India address. The sad part is the report is damaged due to water during postal transit. I contacted FBI and they said that I need to send the original reports back to them to get a copy of the report. This time I am going to request to post the report to my friends US address. and then have my friend to send me a scanned copy...

Guys: since the report is b/w copy, does the scanned copy acceptable or do I need to get notarized ? please advise..


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

vijayv82 said:


> I received my FBI pcc exactly 2 weeks after CC charged to my India address. The sad part is the report is damaged due to water during postal transit. I contacted FBI and they said that I need to send the original reports back to them to get a copy of the report. This time I am going to request to post the report to my friends US address. and then have my friend to send me a scanned copy...
> 
> Guys: since the report is b/w copy, does the scanned copy acceptable or do I need to get notarized ? please advise..


You can upload as is. If it is not a hassle then get it notarized. I uploaded a notarized one.


----------



## vijayv82 (Dec 18, 2015)

jairichi said:


> You can upload as is. If it is not a hassle then get it notarized. I uploaded a notarized one.


Thanks Jairichi. congrats for your grant. any clue how the CO picked IED in your case ?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

vijayv82 said:


> Thanks Jairichi. congrats for your grant. any clue how the CO picked IED in your case ?


Thanks Vijay. It is either based on our medicals or UK PCC as both were obtained in April 2016.


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Thanks Vijay. It is either based on our medicals or UK PCC as both were obtained in April 2016.


Congrats on your grant bro Jairichi!


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

IsildursHeir said:


> Congrats on your grant bro Jairichi!


Thank you Aragorn. In which step of PR process are you?


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Thank you Aragorn. In which step of PR process are you?




Launched 190 visa on 28-Apr, uploaded everything - but awaiting FBI PCC. No CO contact yet. Hopefully get FBI in Aug, and golden grant sometime after that


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

IsildursHeir said:


> Launched 190 visa on 28-Apr, uploaded everything - but awaiting FBI PCC. No CO contact yet. Hopefully get FBI in Aug, and golden grant sometime after that


That is good. CO will make contact with you before that unless you are extremely lucky. Good luck with the process.


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

jairichi said:


> That is good. CO will make contact with you before that unless you are extremely lucky. Good luck with the process.


Thank you. I am curious though - why do you say CO not making contact is a good thing? Not sure I follow the logic - can you clarify?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

IsildursHeir said:


> Thank you. I am curious though - why do you say CO not making contact is a good thing? Not sure I follow the logic - can you clarify?


What I meant was if you upload all documents immediately after lodging your visa application then most likely it will be a direct grant with no CO contact. If you have lodged your application now and expect to receive your FBI PCC in August then CO will contact you for that document and will wait till you upload it to give you a grant.


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

jairichi said:


> What I meant was if you upload all documents immediately after lodging your visa application then most likely it will be a direct grant with no CO contact. If you have lodged your application now and expect to receive your FBI PCC in August then CO will contact you for that document and will wait till you upload it to give you a grant.


Ah I see, its clear now. Man this immigration thing is complicated to understand


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

IsildursHeir said:


> Ah I see, its clear now. Man this immigration thing is complicated to understand


Compared to Canada it is a quick process. At least happy on that aspect


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

True 



jairichi said:


> Compared to Canada it is a quick process. At least happy on that aspect


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Compared to Canada it is a quick process. At least happy on that aspect



Oh yeah! This is so much smoother.


----------



## gopiatweb (Oct 28, 2015)

gopiatweb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Called up the FBI customer service to confirm that my application has been processed and would be shipped via post sometime tomorrow. Below are the timelines:
> 
> ...


The FBI PCC reached my India address yesterday. With this, I have provided all the required documents from my side. So here are the updated timelines:

Application reached FBI: 26th Feb'16
CC charged: 13th May'16
Application Processed: 17th May'16
FBI report to be sent by post: 18th May'16
FBI report reaching India: 27th May'16
Grant (or further inquiry): ???


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

Arghhh! As per FBI my letter was mailed on 20 May to my brother's address in Connecticut. He hasn't received that yet in mail! The FBI wants to leave "standard time of 3 weeks in US" for delivery. As if their process is not slow enough! 

Just if I request them to send another copy of i don't get this one, will they send straight away or another 16 weeks wait? Help anyone!!!!


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

bansalch said:


> Arghhh! As per FBI my letter was mailed on 20 May to my brother's address in Connecticut. He hasn't received that yet in mail! The FBI wants to leave "standard time of 3 weeks in US" for delivery. As if their process is not slow enough!
> 
> Just if I request them to send another copy of i don't get this one, will they send straight away or another 16 weeks wait? Help anyone!!!!


If it did not arrive by tomorrow give FBI a call and request for a duplicate copy. You can try this till you find a nice customer service agent who is kind enough to help you. They will not ask you to wait for 16 weeks.


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

jairichi said:


> If it did not arrive by tomorrow give FBI a call and request for a duplicate copy. You can try this till you find a nice customer service agent who is kind enough to help you. They will not ask you to wait for 16 weeks.


Thanks jairichi. I hope they don't ask me to wait for "standard processing time of 3 weeks" before the agent is kind enough to resend a copy. I will give them until end of this week and call them Monday next week (just to give them enough time)...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## hydraveron (Jan 25, 2016)

@bansalch - Do note it was memorial day on the 30th in the US, so things operate a bit slower before the busy holiday weekend with regards to post. Your FBI letter should get to you this week. Have faith in the FBI .


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

hydraveron said:


> @bansalch - Do note it was memorial day on the 30th in the US, so things operate a bit slower before the busy holiday weekend with regards to post. Your FBI letter should get to you this week. Have faith in the FBI .


I have faith in FBI.. USPS on the other hand is a shady character


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

What is the first step to apply for FBI PCC.?


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

I got the steps from FBI website. My query is regarding Finger print form. Do we need to visit local police station to fill that one or we need to fill and then go to local police station. Pls share your thoughts.


----------



## hydraveron (Jan 25, 2016)

If you reside in the US, any local US police station will provide the fingerprint card and provide the fingerprinting service for you. 

If you reside in India, you will need to print the fingerprint form and you will have to go to your local CID office/police station and inquire about fingerprinting service.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

mission_is_on said:


> I got the steps from FBI website. My query is regarding Finger print form. Do we need to visit local police station to fill that one or we need to fill and then go to local police station. Pls share your thoughts.


Fill that in front of fingerprint expert.


----------



## paulofelipe (May 9, 2016)

SriRaks said:


> HI,
> 
> How long does it take for the document to receive in Australia, once they charge in the credit card. Do they drop it in the mail box or hand it over in person with the signature of the recipient. Anyone received in Australia, can share their experiences..?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi All,

I would like to know the same. Is the recipient signature needed or is it just dropped in the mailbox?


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

Just dropped in the mailbox


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

bansalch said:


> Just dropped in the mailbox


I have two option :

1. Go to local Police station for the fingerprints.
2. Go to local finger print agency .

Please suggested which one should I choose.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

mission_is_on said:


> I have two option :
> 
> 1. Go to local Police station for the fingerprints.
> 2. Go to local finger print agency .
> ...


Whoever has a better chance of getting it correct


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I have submitted my USA PCC on April 14th. Application received FBI office on 24th April.May i know how long does it takes to get the result. 

May i know the currently which dated applications they are processing


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

Thanks @ 

jairichi...


Do I need to apply for State PCC also ?
Or FBI PCC is enough


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

mission_is_on said:


> Thanks @
> 
> jairichi...
> 
> ...


https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/usa
*US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months.*
If you have left US more than a year back a state PCC is not required. We left US on July 2014 and no state PCC was requested.


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

I just got my fingerprints done in ink from Truthlabs. Does anyone have experience with live scan in India?

Was thinking of doing both ink and live scan and send out to FBI.


----------



## OR-ZOON (Nov 24, 2015)

Guys, sorry to tell you all that I have been waiting since last September for the FBI PCC. Me including my wife's fingerprints are rejected twice - first one done in ink and second one via livescan. I have now 3rd application sent on April. Our several requests to expedite our case have been declined by the FBI. The wait is now 8.5 months. Will have to wait at least 1.5 months more. The good story however is that DIBP is gonna waive FBI PCC with state PCC in case the FBI rejects the prints 3 time. The wait is killing us.

E-mail received yesterdays says - At this time we are opening mail we received on approximately 3/14/2016.


----------



## kelsi (Apr 27, 2016)

jairichi said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/usa
> *US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months.*
> If you have left US more than a year back a state PCC is not required. We left US on July 2014 and no state PCC was requested.


Dude, I left US on July 7th, 2015. I have already have my FBI PCC done. I am prepared to lodge today. I have also read the requirements for US temporary residents and visitors. Just make sure that I won't need the US State PCC, cuz I tracing back a year, I only lived in US for 1 month and 5 days, right? Or does it means in 2015, I have lived in the US for more than 7 months? Thanks


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

OR-ZOON said:


> Guys, sorry to tell you all that I have been waiting since last September for the FBI PCC. Me including my wife's fingerprints are rejected twice - first one done in ink and second one via livescan. I have now 3rd application sent on April. Our several requests to expedite our case have been declined by the FBI. The wait is now 8.5 months. Will have to wait at least 1.5 months more. The good story however is that DIBP is gonna waive FBI PCC with state PCC in case the FBI rejects the prints 3 time. The wait is killing us.
> 
> E-mail received yesterdays says - At this time we are opening mail we received on approximately 3/14/2016.


Sad to know this OR-ZOON. Hopefully you get a PCC soon or DIBP waive it off. This entire process is making me really worried and feeling uncertain.

1. Were your finger prints smudged in the first try in ink?

2. Did FBI give a reason for rejecting a livescan? I heard success rate with a livescan is very high.

3. What did you do differently while fingerprinting the third time?

Thanks!

ninaussie


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

Does anyone know if we can send two different requests to FBI a few days apart? For e.g. send FD258 in ink today and send a livescan FD258 after two weeks with a separate payment.

Really appreciate any insights on this. Thanks!

ninaussie.


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

*How long does the US First Class Mail take to reach Oz*

Does anyone know how long does it take for the PCC to reach Australia. Mine application was dispatched on last Friday. How soon i can expect it to be recieved in australia? Also am concerned whether it would left over the mailbox ( i heard there are instances of the mail getting stolen from mailboxes in my locality) or would be handed in person over a courier.

Any past experiences?


Cheers!!


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

its mentioned in the checklist that ...
Include a form of contact information (i.e., e-mail, telephone number) in case we need to contact
you

Any specific format or form is required for the same ?


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

mission_is_on said:


> its mentioned in the checklist that ...
> Include a form of contact information (i.e., e-mail, telephone number) in case we need to contact
> you
> 
> Any specific format or form is required for the same ?


Just enter those details in the applicant information form.


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

ninaussie said:


> Just enter those details in the applicant information form.



Got it ..Thank You.


----------



## kingofnowhere (Feb 13, 2015)

SriRaks said:


> Does anyone know how long does it take for the PCC to reach Australia. Mine application was dispatched on last Friday. How soon i can expect it to be recieved in australia? Also am concerned whether it would left over the mailbox ( i heard there are instances of the mail getting stolen from mailboxes in my locality) or would be handed in person over a courier.
> 
> Any past experiences?
> 
> ...


for me it took 1 week exact
and it comes in via USPS which is normal post and is delivered by normal mail here, which would mean it would be left in your mail box,
also the envelope is the big one tat fits a normal A4 sheet, my postman just stuck it half hanging out in my mail box (glad it wasn't raining tat day)


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

kelsi said:


> Dude, I left US on July 7th, 2015. I have already have my FBI PCC done. I am prepared to lodge today. I have also read the requirements for US temporary residents and visitors. Just make sure that I won't need the US State PCC, cuz I tracing back a year, I only lived in US for 1 month and 5 days, right? Or does it means in 2015, I have lived in the US for more than 7 months? Thanks


If it is not a hassle to get state PCC then get one. You can upload it upfront. Alternatively you can wait for CO to ask for it and get state PCC after that.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

ninaussie said:


> Does anyone know if we can send two different requests to FBI a few days apart? For e.g. send FD258 in ink today and send a livescan FD258 after two weeks with a separate payment.
> 
> Really appreciate any insights on this. Thanks!
> 
> ninaussie.


You can send. No issues.


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

Guys I have a question, may not be specific to US but related.

Do we need to give the copy of current passport to the country from where we want PCC or the copy of the passport that we held at that point of time.

Ex: During 2008 I had passport number xxxxxx
Passport was renewed in 2013 as new no yyyyyy

Now when they ask for clearance, which passport should I give.
Probably US asks permit number, but swiss government is asking only the passport.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

goauzzie said:


> Guys I have a question, may not be specific to US but related.
> 
> Do we need to give the copy of current passport to the country from where we want PCC or the copy of the passport that we held at that point of time.
> 
> ...


Current valid passport. If there is an option provide the old one too.


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Current valid passport. If there is an option provide the old one too.


Thanks.


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Current valid passport. If there is an option provide the old one too.


Hi jairichi, but the FBI checklist for PCC nowhere mentions that we need to send copy of passport.. now wondering why we need to send passport copy along with FD-258, credit card form and applicant info form?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

ninaussie said:


> Hi jairichi, but the FBI checklist for PCC nowhere mentions that we need to send copy of passport.. now wondering why we need to send passport copy along with FD-258, credit card form and applicant info form?


That response was for goauzzie as I think he is applying for Swiss PCC or some other country's PCC that requires a copy of passport


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

jairichi said:


> That response was for goauzzie as I think he is applying for Swiss PCC or some other country that requires a copy of passport


Ok got it thanks for clarifying!


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

namqas said:


> FBI update: opened 7-Mar and processing 4-Mar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mate, how were you able to find the precise FBI update? Do they send a mail at each stage or did you check somewhere online? Thanks


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

gopiatweb said:


> The FBI PCC reached my India address yesterday. With this, I have provided all the required documents from my side. So here are the updated timelines:
> 
> Application reached FBI: 26th Feb'16
> CC charged: 13th May'16
> ...




Mate, how were you able to find the precise FBI update? Do they send a mail at each stage or did you check somewhere online? Thanks


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

pspareek said:


> Mate, how were you able to find the precise FBI update? Do they send a mail at each stage or did you check somewhere online? Thanks


You need to call them.


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

jairichi said:


> You need to call them.


Thanks very much for the information.


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

Any one tried to get USA PCC through FBI-approved Channeler.(i m on h1-b visa )


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

What is process to apply State PCC ?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

mission_is_on said:


> Any one tried to get USA PCC through FBI-approved Channeler.(i m on h1-b visa )


Normally a FBI-approved channeler route is for US PRs and citizens. Check whether DIBP accepts this PCC. If that is the case no one would be waiting 3 months to get FBI PCC rather would have taken channeler route.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

mission_is_on said:


> What is process to apply State PCC ?


Depends on the state.


----------



## adeshket (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi

Have stayed in the US for 347 days and am waiting for invite which might happen in July as the occupation ceiling for 2613xx has reached. 
It struck me that close to a year in the US might be tricky and CO might be ask for the US PCC. Thinking of doing it now to save time later on.

After last 3 hours of research by reading multiple posts (and missing out a great Friday night party), I have arrived at the following steps (please correct wherever required):

1) Visit a local police station. If the police station is unaware, try contacting fingerprinting bureau to find out the police station that does fingerprinting.
2) Take 3-4 prints of FD 258 on A4 paper, fill the details and go to the correct police station.
3) Get the sign of the official and then get it sealed. Pay the fixed + variable component (if asked) 
4) Things to be sent to the FBI - cover letter mentioning the card details which they would charge, sealed envelope that I get from local police in India, passport copies and a paid envelope with some US friend's or relative's address where the FBI would dispatch or my address in India.
5) Wait 
6) Wait more
7) Wait for some more time
8) Keep calm and keep waiting
9) Finally, the credit card gets charged.
10) & one fine day, FBI sends back the results after earth has made 1/4 th rotation around the sun 

Please let me know if above steps are correct. 

Also read on some posts that even State PCC is required  
Is it T/F/Not sure?

Any pointers would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers
AD


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

adeshket said:


> Hi
> 
> Have stayed in the US for 347 days and am waiting for invite which might happen in July as the occupation ceiling for 2613xx has reached.
> It struck me that close to a year in the US might be tricky and CO might be ask for the US PCC. Thinking of doing it now to save time later on.
> ...


https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/usa
US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

mission_is_on said:


> Any one tried to get USA PCC through FBI-approved Channeler.(i m on h1-b visa )


https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/usa
US citizens and permanent residents: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI or an approved channeller and a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months for the last 12 months.
US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months.
Approved FBI channellers (US citizens and permanent residents only): The department has approved the following channellers for penal checks for immigration purposes:
Accurate Biometrics - Accurate Biometrics
National Credit Reporting - My FBI Report - Home Page
National Background Check Inc - Background Check & Background Investigation Services & Live Scan Fingerprinting Equipment for Ohio and Florida | National Background Check
Telos Identity Management Solutions - LLC www.telosid.com


----------



## adeshket (Mar 10, 2016)

jairichi said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/usa
> US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months.


Thanks jairichi 

So, have to do both FBI and State Police Clearance?
As mentioned, doing FBI to save the time later on (although not sure if it would be asked for), whereas state looks mandatory (have stayed for >3 months in last 12 months).

Also, is the procedure same for both?

Thanks in advance.
AD


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

adeshket said:


> Thanks jairichi
> 
> So, have to do both FBI and State Police Clearance?
> As mentioned, doing FBI to save the time later on (although not sure if it would be asked for), whereas state looks mandatory (have stayed for >3 months in last 12 months).
> ...


Get FBI done asap.
State procedure depends on the state you are applying.


----------



## adeshket (Mar 10, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Get FBI done asap.
> State procedure depends on the state you are applying.


Thanks again jairichi
Yes, FBI is my priority. 

Targeting fingerprinting from fingerprinting bureau. I think 4 copies should suffice, right?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

adeshket said:


> Thanks again jairichi
> Yes, FBI is my priority.
> 
> Targeting fingerprinting from fingerprinting bureau. I think 4 copies should suffice, right?


Even 1 copy will suffice if taken correctly by an expert. We provided only one copy per applicant. If you can get multiple ones do provide all. Good luck.


----------



## adeshket (Mar 10, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Even 1 copy will suffice if taken correctly by an expert. We provided only one copy per applicant. If you can get multiple ones do provide all. Good luck.


But won't FBI and State require a copy each? which makes the count to 2 copies (minimum)


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

adeshket said:


> But won't FBI and State require a copy each? which makes the count to 2 copies (minimum)


Not all state requires fingerprints for getting a state PCC. If your state requires then get multiple copies.


----------



## Ozziescientist (May 7, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

New to this group... and have submitted American PCC.... now have to wait. Been a silent spectator on this group, but thought I would join in so that I can see when everyone gets their updates!!! Almost time for me to submit EOI and hoping these forum posts will keep me sane during the wait! I applied for PCC on 19th of May... so have about another 2 months to wait  Good luck everyone!


----------



## gopiatweb (Oct 28, 2015)

gopiatweb said:


> The FBI PCC reached my India address yesterday. With this, I have provided all the required documents from my side. So here are the updated timelines:
> 
> Application reached FBI: 26th Feb'16
> CC charged: 13th May'16
> ...


Am happy to announce that the grant came in soon after I submitted my US PCC. All the best to the rest - who are still waiting for the results!

Application reached FBI: 26th Feb'16
CC charged: 13th May'16
Application Processed: 17th May'16
FBI report to be sent by post: 18th May'16
FBI report reaching India: 27th May'16
Grant: 3rd June'16


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

*which date is processing?*

Does anyone have latest info about what date is currently being processed?


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

gopiatweb said:


> Am happy to announce that the grant came in soon after I submitted my US PCC. All the best to the rest - who are still waiting for the results!
> 
> Application reached FBI: 26th Feb'16
> CC charged: 13th May'16
> ...


Congrats buddy!


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

baluchahal said:


> Does anyone have latest info about what date is currently being processed?



Based on another forum, they have charged an app received on 16-Mar on 3-Jun.


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

Finally re-submitted the FBI document for wife!

My timeline:
Fingerprints delivered: 29 Feb 16
CC Charged: 18 May 16
FBI Completed: 20 May 16 (as per email from FBI)
PCC Received in US: 05 Jun 16


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

adeshket said:


> Hi
> 
> Have stayed in the US for 347 days and am waiting for invite which might happen in July as the occupation ceiling for 2613xx has reached.
> It struck me that close to a year in the US might be tricky and CO might be ask for the US PCC. Thinking of doing it now to save time later on.
> ...


Hi all, I just sent out my US PCC application, but did not include cover letters or passport copies or a prepaid envelope. Its clearly mentioned on the FBI website, that they reject prepaid envelopes. 

I only sent the following in my application packet:

1. FD-258 with all relevant details and fingerprints done by an expert.
2. Credit Card payment form.
3. Applicant information form - this includes phone number and email.

Shouldn't this suffice? The FBI PCC checklist on the website clearly specifies that we only need to send the three items above.

Please clarify.

Thanks!
ninaussie


----------



## namqas (Feb 23, 2016)

ninaussie said:


> Hi all, I just sent out my US PCC application, but did not include cover letters or passport copies or a prepaid envelope. Its clearly mentioned on the FBI website, that they reject prepaid envelopes.
> 
> I only sent the following in my application packet:
> 
> ...




Ninaussie, 
These 3 things are all you need. No need for cover letters or Passport copies. FBI uses just your name and DOB (and fingerprints of course) to carry out the check. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

namqas said:


> Ninaussie,
> These 3 things are all you need. No need for cover letters or Passport copies. FBI uses just your name and DOB (and fingerprints of course) to carry out the check.


Thank you namqas for the quick response! Good karma to you 

Thanks!
ninaussie


----------



## adeshket (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi

Can anyone pls confirm the Massachusetts State PCC details?
Not sure if the below link is the one I am looking for?

https://icori.chs.state.ma.us/icori...ion?page=1&bod=1465224508692&m=presentLanding

Thanks
AD


----------



## paulofelipe (May 9, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm glad to say that I've finally got my report!

16/02/2016 - Sent application form (Brazil)
29/02/2016 - Application form received
16/05/2016 - CC Charged
17/05/2016 - Application Processing
19/05/2016 - Report dispatch
07/06/2016 - Report arrived at home (Brazil)

Thanks for all support!


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

kingofnowhere said:


> for me it took 1 week exact
> and it comes in via USPS which is normal post and is delivered by normal mail here, which would mean it would be left in your mail box,
> also the envelope is the big one tat fits a normal A4 sheet, my postman just stuck it half hanging out in my mail box (glad it wasn't raining tat day)


Exactly same thing happened with me. They left it on the mailbox half hanging out. . Recieved my PCC yesterday( Took Approximately 10 days) for the PCC to be delivered. They sent it via First Clas US Mail Service. 

My Timelines:

Application Submitted after prints: 1 March
Application Delivered ( via Speed Post): 7 March
Packet Opened: 25th May
Scan Verified and Dispatched: 27th May
Recieved in Oz: 07 June


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

I just called FBI Customer Service. They told me they are processing 22-Mar-2016, and opening 24-Mar-2016 today


----------



## namqas (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi OR-ZOON, 

I did PM you earlier regarding your post below (pointed out by Jai). Just wanted to inquire on your statement below. Has it been mentioned to you by the DIBP that they are Ok to waive off the FBI PCC in the event of 3 rejections, in lieu of State Clearances or it is something you've come across on the forums? My wife's received 3 rejections so far (medical condition of her fingers), but have uploaded both applicable State Clearances. 



OR-ZOON said:


> Guys, sorry to tell you all that I have been waiting since last September for the FBI PCC. Me including my wife's fingerprints are rejected twice - first one done in ink and second one via livescan. I have now 3rd application sent on April. Our several requests to expedite our case have been declined by the FBI. The wait is now 8.5 months. Will have to wait at least 1.5 months more. *The good story however is that DIBP is gonna waive FBI PCC with state PCC in case the FBI rejects the prints 3 time*. The wait is killing us.
> 
> E-mail received yesterdays says - At this time we are opening mail we received on approximately 3/14/2016.


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

namqas said:


> Hi OR-ZOON,
> 
> I did PM you earlier regarding your post below (pointed out by Jai). Just wanted to inquire on your statement below. Has it been mentioned to you by the DIBP that they are Ok to waive off the FBI PCC in the event of 3 rejections, in lieu of State Clearances or it is something you've come across on the forums? My wife's received 3 rejections so far (medical condition of her fingers), but have uploaded both applicable State Clearances.


Yeah,... even i heard the same thing from someone else's experience.
After 3 times of genuine attempt , Aus Immi clears the case if everything else looks fine on the case.


----------



## hydraveron (Jan 25, 2016)

@adeshket - You got right link for MA Statte pcc.



adeshket said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone pls confirm the Massachusetts State PCC details?
> Not sure if the below link is the one I am looking for?
> ...


----------



## namqas (Feb 23, 2016)

baluchahal said:


> Yeah,... even i heard the same thing from someone else's experience.
> 
> After 3 times of genuine attempt , Aus Immi clears the case if everything else looks fine on the case.




That sounds very promising, baluchahal. The only reservation that I have is that is is not a norm and depends from CO to CO and case to case. I hope it works out that way as I've received my second CO Contact, so can now submit all my state clearances and FBI rejections. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OR-ZOON (Nov 24, 2015)

namqas said:


> Hi OR-ZOON,
> 
> I did PM you earlier regarding your post below (pointed out by Jai). Just wanted to inquire on your statement below. Has it been mentioned to you by the DIBP that they are Ok to waive off the FBI PCC in the event of 3 rejections, in lieu of State Clearances or it is something you've come across on the forums? My wife's received 3 rejections so far (medical condition of her fingers), but have uploaded both applicable State Clearances.


Hi Namqas,

Sorry for delayed response. Was too busy with other things didn't have enough time to check this forum and I was also expecting my 3rd application won't progress until next month as it was delivered only on 22nd April. Yes, the DIBP told be they will proceed for the FBI PCC waiver after 3rd rejection. They have however asked me to fill the form 80 now. I have also submitted the state PCC. Really tired and frustrated with the FBI. Have been waiting just for this one paper since September last year. Hope this helps.

Thanks


----------



## namqas (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks OR-ZOON for your response. The fact that this was mentioned to you by the DIBP, gives me some hope. I have submitted all 3 rejections, GP's (Medical Practitioner, in UK) letters and State Clearances and clicked the IP button. Let's hope it is a favourable response. 

I'll keep you posted on the proceedings. Cheers, mate !



OR-ZOON said:


> Hi Namqas,
> 
> Sorry for delayed response. Was too busy with other things didn't have enough time to check this forum and I was also expecting my 3rd application won't progress until next month as it was delivered only on 22nd April. Yes, the DIBP told be they will proceed for the FBI PCC waiver after 3rd rejection. They have however asked me to fill the form 80 now. I have also submitted the state PCC. Really tired and frustrated with the FBI. Have been waiting just for this one paper since September last year. Hope this helps.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## namqas (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi, do you have a contact number where I can call and confirm this for a peace of mind. Any particular extension where they might look at my case. I'm a little nervous as this is my second contact and it takes a long time to get another rejection from FBI! If you can brief me about your conversation I would really appreciate. Thank you. 




namqas said:


> Thanks OR-ZOON for your response. The fact that this was mentioned to you by the DIBP, gives me some hope. I have submitted all 3 rejections, GP's (Medical Practitioner, in UK) letters and State Clearances and clicked the IP button. Let's hope it is a favourable response.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep you posted on the proceedings. Cheers, mate !







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

OR-ZOON said:


> Hi Namqas,
> 
> Sorry for delayed response. Was too busy with other things didn't have enough time to check this forum and I was also expecting my 3rd application won't progress until next month as it was delivered only on 22nd April. Yes, the DIBP told be they will proceed for the FBI PCC waiver after 3rd rejection. They have however asked me to fill the form 80 now. I have also submitted the state PCC. Really tired and frustrated with the FBI. Have been waiting just for this one paper since September last year. Hope this helps.
> 
> Thanks


Hi All -- 

I just wanted to know regarding US PCC extension request that you all submitted to DIBP. I am in the same boat and have applied for US PCC which would take at least 3 months. However, the time I have to submit is 28 days. In this case, how do i inform the CO and ask for extension? Should I upload the application form submitted to FBI along with a covering letter asking for extension on my immiaccount and click on the Information Provided button? Or should I wait for CO reply on my extension request email that I have written in reply to their request for additional information? I am not sure how to proceed with respect to Information Provided button and asking for extension Please advise. Thanks very much.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Send a letter with complete tracking report to the mail ID provided. Do not click on information provided button. You click on that button once you uploaded all requested documents.


pspareek said:


> Hi All --
> 
> I just wanted to know regarding US PCC extension request that you all submitted to DIBP. I am in the same boat and have applied for US PCC which would take at least 3 months. However, the time I have to submit is 28 days. In this case, how do i inform the CO and ask for extension? Should I upload the application form submitted to FBI along with a covering letter asking for extension on my immiaccount and click on the Information Provided button? Or should I wait for CO reply on my extension request email that I have written in reply to their request for additional information? I am not sure how to proceed with respect to Information Provided button and asking for extension Please advise. Thanks very much.


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Send a letter with complete tracking report to the mail ID provided. Do not click on information provided button. You click on that button once you uploaded all requested documents.


Hi jairichi,

Thanks very much for the suggestion. I have gone ahead and sent a letter to CO requesting for extension. Just to clarify my case further, I was also asked to send evidence of relationship with my spouse that I have uploaded on immiaccount and also informed about this to CO in my letter. So in crux, I have provided one information asked and requested for extension on the other information i.e. US PCC. The automated reply I got back from DIBP says "We try to respond to all email enquiries within seven (7) working days." So I assume I need to wait for 7 working days for their reply. My question is what happens in case they dont reply and the deadline of 28 days approaches? Should I call DIBP in such case and request for US PCC extension? Please advise.


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

No need. The DIBP knows it takes more than 16 weeks to get the FBI. I had just informed them via email when they asked for it and they haven't done anything to my application yet. Now that I got it last week, I uploaded that and clicked information provided. So now I am waiting for next comms from DIBP. So in short, hang on and wait for your FBI letter.


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

bansalch said:


> No need. The DIBP knows it takes more than 16 weeks to get the FBI. I had just informed them via email when they asked for it and they haven't done anything to my application yet. Now that I got it last week, I uploaded that and clicked information provided. So now I am waiting for next comms from DIBP. So in short, hang on and wait for your FBI letter.


Hi bansalch,

Thanks very much for the prompt reply. I understand your point however I would feel more relaxed if I receive a written confirmation from DIBP that they are extending the submission deadline for US PCC by 3 months as requested. Did you receive any written confirmation via email from DIBP when you had informed them about your delay. Please let me know.


----------



## visa2aus (Jun 15, 2016)

Very informative thread for prospective applicants with US residency in the past. Any idea what is the process for getting UK PCC?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

visa2aus said:


> Very informative thread for prospective applicants with US residency in the past. Any idea what is the process for getting UK PCC?


https://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx
Take the regular processing route and do not expedite as it will be a waste of money.


----------



## visa2aus (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks for the prompt reply. I am starting my PR journey and would like to know if it is required to mention about my onsite work experiences in the SD for ACS assessment?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

visa2aus said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply. I am starting my PR journey and would like to know if it is required to mention about my onsite work experiences in the SD for ACS assessment?


Yes, if you would like to have that experience considered for assessment. My spouse submitted a SD including job roles and responsibilities in India and abroad together as one document.


----------



## visa2aus (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks jairichi .. can you please share the format of the SD. In my case, i have been to abroad on multiple projects, US- once and UK - thrice. So do i need to submit multiple SDs? and multiple reference letters? what would you suggest? 

Thanks again for your inputs.


----------



## deepika.gunasekar (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi,

I was frantic that I didn't receive my FBI clearance letter after my credit card was charged and waiting patiently for about 20 days. The mail was sitting in my neighbor's mailbox , the letter is addressed to the wrong flat number. Mine is 3F , the letter states 3E remaining address is correct. What needs to be done.? Should i get an affidavit that the address mentioned is 3F as per passport and get it notarized? or is there a way to check with FBI. I checked the fingerprint card and the address was correctly mentioned. Please suggest what i can do.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

visa2aus said:


> Thanks jairichi .. can you please share the format of the SD. In my case, i have been to abroad on multiple projects, US- once and UK - thrice. So do i need to submit multiple SDs? and multiple reference letters? what would you suggest?
> 
> Thanks again for your inputs.


SD is nothing but an experience letter provided in normal A4 size paper. There are certain criteria for SD and it is given in ACS website.
If you are going to split experience according to country then it is better to get separate SD.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

deepika.gunasekar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was frantic that I didn't receive my FBI clearance letter after my credit card was charged and waiting patiently for about 20 days. The mail was sitting in my neighbor's mailbox , the letter is addressed to the wrong flat number. Mine is 3F , the letter states 3E remaining address is correct. What needs to be done.? Should i get an affidavit that the address mentioned is 3F as per passport and get it notarized? or is there a way to check with FBI. I checked the fingerprint card and the address was correctly mentioned. Please suggest what i can do.


Upload whatever you have and also contact FBI to provide you a duplicate with correct address.


----------



## deepika.gunasekar (Dec 7, 2015)

jairichi said:


> Upload whatever you have and also contact FBI to provide you a duplicate with correct address.


Do you have any mail address thru which i can contact them?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

deepika.gunasekar said:


> Do you have any mail address thru which i can contact them?


304-625-5590
[email protected].


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

Update:
My documents were received by FBI on 1st April and today 6/16 my card was charged.


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

baluchahal said:


> Update:
> My documents were received by FBI on 1st April and today 6/16 my card was charged.


Great.. you reached there in 10 weeks... people have waited for 12-14 weeks in past!


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

baluchahal said:


> Update:
> My documents were received by FBI on 1st April and today 6/16 my card was charged.


Dear baluchahal , many congrats! when they asked you to resubmit the FBI PCC, did they give you 28 days? if so, did you ask for extension for 12 weeks via email? if so, did they get back to you within 28 days extending the submission timeline? I have asked for extension so just wanted to know how it went in your case. Thanks.


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

bansalch said:


> Great.. you reached there in 10 weeks... people have waited for 12-14 weeks in past!


Yeah.. just hoping to have this stupid thing done this time.. :fingerscrossed:

Also, during first attempt i waited for 4 months .. which was the worst time probably during nov-dec holidays..


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

pspareek said:


> Dear baluchahal , many congrats! when they asked you to resubmit the FBI PCC, did they give you 28 days? if so, did you ask for extension for 12 weeks via email? if so, did they get back to you within 28 days extending the submission timeline? I have asked for extension so just wanted to know how it went in your case. Thanks.


CO did not say anything about 28 days. She just asked me to submit the proof of having applied the document and then submit it as soon as i receive it.

I informed about first rejection via email and then whole conversation followed emails.


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

baluchahal said:


> CO did not say anything about 28 days. She just asked me to submit the proof of having applied the document and then submit it as soon as i receive it.
> 
> I informed about first rejection via email and then whole conversation followed emails.


So when they asked for FBI PCC for the first time, did they give 28 days time limit that time or was it open ended first time as well? Also, regarding your email about first rejection, how soon did you get a response email from CO? Sorry about asking too many questions but I am just very anxious. Thanks!


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

This is a really informative thread.
@pspareek: Thank you for asking the questions I just needed to ask when I came to this thread.

According to postal tracking, my application reached FBI on 15th April. My CO gave me 28 days for medicals, US PCC and Forms 80 etc. All others are ready except US PCC. I will mail the CO in a couple of days after submitting the form 80 etc.

Here is my calls summary and the FBI responses so far.

Called 21st May: Processing 2nd March applications
Called 6th June: Processing 21st March applications
Called 16th June: Processing 1st April applications.

Hope this trend will help you all to estimate the speed of processing.

One should only call them after 11th week to get a proper response i.e. when they have opened your application packet.


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

pspareek said:


> So when they asked for FBI PCC for the first time, did they give 28 days time limit that time or was it open ended first time as well? Also, regarding your email about first rejection, how soon did you get a response email from CO? Sorry about asking too many questions but I am just very anxious. Thanks!


Yes , so first time the automated mail had a pdf attached which said i had 28 days to submit form 80 and FBI PC.
Since i knew that FBI PC will take minimum 2 more months so in 28 days anyways m not gonna get anything so i replied back the CO telling her the same and attached filled form 80 and evidence of having applied FBI PC after just 5 days of getting their email.
i did not know that they will wait for FBI document even for next 2-3 months  .. And i thought that they might go ahead without FBI PC , i clicked information provided button as well.

But CO replied saying that they need the FBI doc so please submit as soon as you have it (which did not mean 28 days of course).. 

and the same thing happened after 2 months when i told them that fingerprints got rejected.. CO again said to submit evidence of having applied and then submit the PC asap when i get it.

ADDITIONAL INFO: Second time i sent FBI 3 fingerprint packets in interval of few weeks.. just in case i got rejected all times.. i can show the results to FBI and don't have to wait again for months..


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

baluchahal said:


> .............and attached filled form 80 and evidence of having applied FBI PC after just 5 days of getting their email.............................. CO again said to submit evidence of having applied and then submit the PC asap when i get it.


what evidence did you submit for applying for FBI PC?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

whitelight said:


> what evidence did you submit for applying for FBI PC?


Tracking history of application packet sent to FBI and email from FBI about current processing time.


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

whitelight said:


> what evidence did you submit for applying for FBI PC?


I submitted shipment information form (from UPS) which had address of FBI office and time when they received my packet.


----------



## ArunkumarB (Mar 25, 2016)

*US PCC from California*

Hi

Has anyone done state police clearance for *California* state?
If so could you please guide me on the steps to be done .

For both FBI and state clearance , will the result be sent to us ?

Regards
Arun


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

ArunkumarB said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone done state police clearance for *California* state?
> If so could you please guide me on the steps to be done .
> ...


Whichever address you provide a report will be sent to that address.


----------



## ArunkumarB (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi Jairichi,

For you US PCC , what is the procedure you followed for State PCC clearance ?

Regards
Arun


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

ArunkumarB said:


> Hi Jairichi,
> 
> For you US PCC , what is the procedure you followed for State PCC clearance ?
> 
> ...


Hi Arun,

I exited US on July 2014 and so a state PCC was not required according to the following link.
https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/usa
US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months.


----------



## ArunkumarB (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks for your response Jairichi.

Regards
Arun


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

baluchahal said:


> Yes , so first time the automated mail had a pdf attached which said i had 28 days to submit form 80 and FBI PC.
> Since i knew that FBI PC will take minimum 2 more months so in 28 days anyways m not gonna get anything so i replied back the CO telling her the same and attached filled form 80 and evidence of having applied FBI PC after just 5 days of getting their email.
> i did not know that they will wait for FBI document even for next 2-3 months  .. And i thought that they might go ahead without FBI PC , i clicked information provided button as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks a tonne for your detailed update! While you went ahead and clicked on the Information Provided button, I have been told on this forum by seniors and elsewhere to NOT click the Information Provided button till I have submitted all the information they have asked for including US PCC...hence I am a little confused. Still, since I have done the same thing as you did i.e. sent them an email with evidence of having applied for US PCC within 5 days of their information request, I am now planning to wait for their communication. Hopefully, they will give me some indication that they have extended the US PCC submission timeline. Thanks again for taking time out to explain the details. Much obliged and appreciated!!


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

pspareek said:


> Thanks a tonne for your detailed update! While you went ahead and clicked on the Information Provided button, I have been told on this forum by seniors and elsewhere to NOT click the Information Provided button till I have submitted all the information they have asked for including US PCC...hence I am a little confused. Still, since I have done the same thing as you did i.e. sent them an email with evidence of having applied for US PCC within 5 days of their information request, I am now planning to wait for their communication. Hopefully, they will give me some indication that they have extended the US PCC submission timeline. Thanks again for taking time out to explain the details. Much obliged and appreciated!!


Since you now know that FBI PC is mandatory so you can skip clicking "information provided" button.
just wait for their email and i do not think they would provide any specific extended time but would just say that you have to submit the PC as soon as you get it.

IMPORTANT thing to note is whatever documents you are sharing with CO , attach them to the online application as well.

Good Luck!!


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

ArunkumarB said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone done state police clearance for *California* state?
> If so could you please guide me on the steps to be done .
> ...


Hey Arun,
Check the link below:
https://oag.ca.gov/fingerprints/visaimmigration

You have to take the document after filling it to authorized fingerprint service and they would send ur prints online (this is far better then paper one), and if your fingerprints are unique , you would get the response back on your address in 24 hours( excluding postal time).


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

baluchahal said:


> Since you now know that FBI PC is mandatory so you can skip clicking "information provided" button.
> just wait for their email and i do not think they would provide any specific extended time but would just say that you have to submit the PC as soon as you get it.
> 
> IMPORTANT thing to note is whatever documents you are sharing with CO , attach them to the online application as well.
> ...


Thanks again for the advice and wishes. Yes, I will not click on IP button till I receive and submit the FBI PC. Hopefully, they will revert with an email at least within 28 days. Yeah, most def I will upload the PC on the online application once I receive.


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

pspareek said:


> Thanks again for the advice and wishes. Yes, I will not click on IP button till I receive and submit the FBI PC. Hopefully, they will revert with an email at least within 28 days. Yeah, most def I will upload the PC on the online application once I receive.



and also,just to add ,the evidence of having applied FBI PC has to be attached in online application.


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

baluchahal said:


> and also,just to add ,the evidence of having applied FBI PC has to be attached in online application.




Really? I have only USPS tracking number. What should I attach?

Make pdf of tracking info and upload it in police clearance section?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

whitelight said:


> Really? I have only USPS tracking number. What should I attach?
> 
> Make pdf of tracking info and upload it in police clearance section?


Tracking info should be fine as it will have your address and receiver's address.


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

baluchahal said:


> and also,just to add ,the evidence of having applied FBI PC has to be attached in online application.


As evidence of US PCC, I sent the tracking number and confirmation of receipt of my package at FBI along with scanned copy of the completed applicant information form as a PDF file. I can upload that though the issue is that the sender address on the Fedex tracking number is that of the Consultancy who couriered it via Fedex on my behalf. Will that be a problem?


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

pspareek said:


> As evidence of US PCC, I sent the tracking number and confirmation of receipt of my package at FBI along with scanned copy of the completed applicant information form as a PDF file. I can upload that though the issue is that the sender address on the Fedex tracking number is that of the Consultancy who couriered it via Fedex on my behalf. Will that be a problem?




Same issue here. My friend in US mailed it to them.


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

whitelight said:


> Really? I have only USPS tracking number. What should I attach?
> 
> Make pdf of tracking info and upload it in police clearance section?


Yeah.. thats the evidence of having applied.. 
The shipment info page which ups gives.. just make a pdf and attach in evidence of having applied section.


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

pspareek said:


> As evidence of US PCC, I sent the tracking number and confirmation of receipt of my package at FBI along with scanned copy of the completed applicant information form as a PDF file. I can upload that though the issue is that the sender address on the Fedex tracking number is that of the Consultancy who couriered it via Fedex on my behalf. Will that be a problem?


It would have been better if your friend had given your name (in from address) while posting it to FBI. 
But anyhow as you do not have any other proof so just attach whatever you have given to CO which is your completed form + shipment information form.


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

baluchahal said:


> It would have been better if your friend had given your name (in from address) while posting it to FBI.
> But anyhow as you do not have any other proof so just attach whatever you have given to CO which is your completed form + shipment information form.


Thanks for the suggestion mate. I asked the consultancy regarding providing a receipt for providing me service to post my application form that can link them and me and they mentioned that the completed form + shipment information should be sufficient as evidence from their past experience. So I have attached the completed form + shipment information form to my online application. Hopefully it suffices. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

baluchahal said:


> Yeah.. thats the evidence of having applied..
> The shipment info page which ups gives.. just make a pdf and attach in evidence of having applied section.


Uploaded to:

Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain
-->Police Clearance, Receipt for Application


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

whitelight said:


> Uploaded to:
> 
> Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain
> -->Police Clearance, Receipt for Application


Thanks mate. I uploaded under the same category after I saw your post. I had earlier uploaded under the National Police Clearance category. I hope that isnt a problem. Also, I assume you did not click on the Information Provided button as of now since you are waiting for the PCC. Is that correct?


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

pspareek said:


> Thanks mate. I uploaded under the same category after I saw your post. I had earlier uploaded under the National Police Clearance category. I hope that isnt a problem. Also, I assume you did not click on the Information Provided button as of now since you are waiting for the PCC. Is that correct?




Not a problem as you have uploaded in the right category as well.

And no I haven't clicked the 'info provided' yet.


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

whitelight said:


> Not a problem as you have uploaded in the right category as well.
> 
> And no I haven't clicked the 'info provided' yet.


Ok great! I also assume you communicated to CO via email as well regarding the US PCC extension request since its not likely to arrive within 28 days given by the CO. If that be the case, please let me know in case you hear back from CO via email on your extension request. Further, whats your strategy in case you do not hear back from CO within 28 days? Are you planning to call DIBP?


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

pspareek said:


> Ok great! I also assume you communicated to CO via email as well regarding the US PCC extension request since its not likely to arrive within 28 days given by the CO. If that be the case, please let me know in case you hear back from CO via email on your extension request. Further, whats your strategy in case you do not hear back from CO within 28 days? Are you planning to call DIBP?


The initial email from CO said that you can take more than 28 days to provide us documents that you need to request from other organisations like police clearance etc but you have to provide evidence of applying to get it with in 28 days. I have mailed the CO and also uploaded in immiaccount.

The CO email also said they respond to emails within 7 days but from reading people's post here, I think they can take longer. I don't think calling them can do any good either because unless we provide the actual FBI clearance certificate, our case cannot be processed further. So waiting is the only option we have right now.

By the way when are you expecting to get it from FBI?


----------



## Ramsys (Jun 22, 2016)

Hello everyone. I called the FBI Customer service yesterday and they mentioned that they are opening mail from Apr 8th and processing from Apr 1st. Did anyone get similar response? If so how long do you think it would take for processing application received by them on Apr 11th.


----------



## Ramsys (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm having issues with uploading my documents after submission of my visa application. It just gives me an error "service currently unavailable". It's been over a day and still keeps giving the same error. This listing seems to be the only active one. Apologies for posting it in the wrong category. AUS DIBP was of no help, hence trying to check with experts over here. Thank you in Advance.


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

Ramsys said:


> Hello everyone. I called the FBI Customer service yesterday and they mentioned that they are opening mail from Apr 8th and processing from Apr 1st. Did anyone get similar response? If so how long do you think it would take for processing application received by them on Apr 11th.


I would guess approximately 10 days before they start processing Apr 11th. Its a calculated guess based on past calls but things can vary depending on the number of applications they received during the said period.


----------



## anujaus24 (Mar 8, 2016)

*Pcc usa*

Hi Experts,

I will be filing for EOI by next week with 65 points as S/W Engg.
As i worked in US for more than 1 year, i will need to present the US PCC, in case i get the invite. 

Should i apply for US PCC by next month as it takes minimum 3-4 months to get it or should i wait for the invite and then apply for it.

Kindly give your advice.

Thanks
Anuj


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

whitelight said:


> The initial email from CO said that you can take more than 28 days to provide us documents that you need to request from other organisations like police clearance etc but you have to provide evidence of applying to get it with in 28 days. I have mailed the CO and also uploaded in immiaccount.
> 
> The CO email also said they respond to emails within 7 days but from reading people's post here, I think they can take longer. I don't think calling them can do any good either because unless we provide the actual FBI clearance certificate, our case cannot be processed further. So waiting is the only option we have right now.
> 
> By the way when are you expecting to get it from FBI?


Thats worrying for me since the initial mail from CO did not mention that I can take more than 28 days to provide documents like PCC, it just mentioned that I need to respond within 28 days after receiving the letter....I thought the "28 days mail" is standard for everyone but now I think that may not be the case...

Waiting seems to be the only option I guess...

My package reached FBI on 3rd May so I guess it would be mid-to-late July before they get to processing my application and early-Aug to receive the certificate...how about you?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

anujaus24 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I will be filing for EOI by next week with 65 points as S/W Engg.
> As i worked in US for more than 1 year, i will need to present the US PCC, in case i get the invite.
> ...


Do not wait. Apply now.


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

pspareek said:


> Thats worrying for me since the initial mail from CO did not mention that I can take more than 28 days to provide documents like PCC, it just mentioned that I need to respond within 28 days after receiving the letter....I thought the "28 days mail" is standard for everyone but now I think that may not be the case...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The CO email had two attachments and it was written in one of the attachments that I can take more than 28 days. The attachment seemed standard and not personalized.

My application reached FBI on 14th April.


----------



## anujaus24 (Mar 8, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Do not wait. Apply now.


Thanks Jairichi for prompt response. It seem i will have 60 points next week. 
And on July 28 i will get +5 points as my total experience will be 8 years on that day. Currently it is short by 1 month.

Actually ACS deducted 2 years 8 months from my experience.

So do you think i should still go ahead and apply for the US PCC now or maybe apply it at end of July.

Thanks
Anuj


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

anujaus24 said:


> Thanks Jairichi for prompt response. It seem i will have 60 points next week.
> And on July 28 i will get +5 points as my total experience will be 8 years on that day. Currently it is short by 1 month.
> 
> Actually ACS deducted 2 years 8 months from my experience.
> ...


Anuj, first thing you need to understand is for 2613 code 65 pointers who filed EOI by 16th April 2016 got ITA till now. Cap has reached and will open on July 1st. There will be a wait for you to get an ITA. Might be two months or more. If you are no longer living in US and looking for a quick grant you can apply for your FBI PCC as your PCC from current country of residence or medicals determines your IED. Otherwise you can wait for an ITA to apply for FBI PCC and be willing to wait those stressful 3 to 4 months to get a report followed by grant. Care must be taken to get fingerprints taken by professional to avoid rejection of your FBI PCC application.


----------



## anujaus24 (Mar 8, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Anuj, first thing you need to understand is for 2613 code 65 pointers who filed EOI by 16th April 2016 got ITA till now. Cap has reached and will open on July 1st. There will be a wait for you to get an ITA. Might be two months or more. If you are no longer living in US and looking for a quick grant you can apply for your FBI PCC as your PCC from current country of residence or medicals determines your IED. Otherwise you can wait for an ITA to apply for FBI PCC and be willing to wait those stressful 3 to 4 months to get a report followed by grant. Care must be taken to get fingerprints taken by professional to avoid rejection of your FBI PCC application.


I got my answer. Thanks for being so succinct


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

anujaus24 said:


> I got my answer. Thanks for being so succinct


Thanks Anuj. Well, anything to do with Australian PR visa requires time, hard work and money. Just to be careful that we do not waste any of the above. Good luck.


----------



## anujaus24 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi 

Can anyone suggest a fingerprint service for US PCC in South Delhi. Also pls brief the procedure for US PCC. 

Thanks
Anuj


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

anujaus24 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone suggest a fingerprint service for US PCC in South Delhi. Also pls brief the procedure for US PCC.
> 
> ...


https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks
You need to submit it directly to FBI and not through a channeler as it is for only US citizens and PRs.
Google search "fib pcc south delhi".


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

whitelight said:


> The CO email had two attachments and it was written in one of the attachments that I can take more than 28 days. The attachment seemed standard and not personalized.
> 
> My application reached FBI on 14th April.


Well, I scanned my letters thoroughly and no such words are noted in there. This worries me more. I am planning to call them tomorrow to try an obtain a written extension from CO since they havent replied to my email and its more than 7 business days now. Any one has the number to reach DIBP and what information should I keep handy? Thanks.


----------



## anujaus24 (Mar 8, 2016)

jairichi said:


> https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks
> You need to submit it directly to FBI and not through a channeler as it is for only US citizens and PRs.
> Google search "fib pcc south delhi".


Did anyone tried the expedited fbi pcc

Expedited FBI Police Clearance | IFSI

Not sure if this is even possible

Thanks
Anuj


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

anujaus24 said:


> Did anyone tried the expedited fbi pcc
> 
> Expedited FBI Police Clearance | IFSI
> 
> ...


Not possible to expedite. It is clearly given in FBI website. They might be going through a channeler and it is not accepted.


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

pspareek said:


> Well, I scanned my letters thoroughly and no such words are noted in there. This worries me more. I am planning to call them tomorrow to try an obtain a written extension from CO since they havent replied to my email and its more than 7 business days now. Any one has the number to reach DIBP and what information should I keep handy? Thanks.



Well this was written under the heading "information from another person or organization".

Anyway nothing to worry about, they know it takes a long time to get fbi clearance. Call them if you want to for your own peace of mind.

Just chill, you have already done what was needed from you.


----------



## anujaus24 (Mar 8, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Not possible to expedite. It is clearly given in FBI website. They might be going through a channeler and it is not accepted.


Hi

One final question before i go for the fingerprint tomorrow. Should i go for ink fingerprint or electronic fingerprinting? Any idea..which is better...

For other people reference also. We need to fill these forms

Take Finger print on the FD-258 card
http://www.fbi-fingerprinting.com/standard-fingerprint-form-fd-258.pdf

Application form to be filled
http://www.fbi-fingerprinting.com/cover_letter_new.pdf

If payment will be done by Credit Card, then fill this form also
http://www.fbi-fingerprinting.com/credit_card_payment.pdf

You need to mail all the above details to FBI address using BlueDart or any good mailing service.

And finally the checklist to make sure u dont miss anything
http://www.fbi-fingerprinting.com/checklist.pdf




Any Expert pls confirm the above steps for the benefit of all who need to do US PCC.

Thanks
Anuj


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

Send multiple set of FD258 to avoid rejection. I recommend sending three.


----------



## anujaus24 (Mar 8, 2016)

whitelight said:


> Send multiple set of FD258 to avoid rejection. I recommend sending three.


Thanks thats a good suggestion. I checked with few fingerprinting agency and they told that fbi pcc accept only ink based fingerprint.

Thanks
Anuj


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

whitelight said:


> Well this was written under the heading "information from another person or organization".
> 
> Anyway nothing to worry about, they know it takes a long time to get fbi clearance. Call them if you want to for your own peace of mind.
> 
> Just chill, you have already done what was needed from you.



Thanks for the additional info mate. There was no such heading in the letters I received so I am pretty sure our contents were different. Anyways, I had called them today and received information that CO will not respond to the email unless they require further information and that I should submit the PCC as and when I receive it. Also, I followed-up with FBI customer service and got to know that at present they are opening packages received on 13th April. So your package processing is just round the corner.


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

pspareek said:


> Thanks for the additional info mate. There was no such heading in the letters I received so I am pretty sure our contents were different. Anyways, I had called them today and received information that CO will not respond to the email unless they require further information and that I should submit the PCC as and when I receive it. Also, I followed-up with FBI customer service and got to know that at present they are opening packages received on 13th April. So your package processing is just round the corner.




Thanks for the update bro. Great news. Will call them in two three days.


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

anujaus24 said:


> Thanks thats a good suggestion. I checked with few fingerprinting agency and they told that fbi pcc accept only ink based fingerprint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And that fingerprinting ink is a special one. You will feel the difference when you use it, makes super clear prints. The technique and the ink, thats what makes the difference.

People in US have the option of electronic submission.


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

whitelight said:


> Thanks for the update bro. Great news. Will call them in two three days.


Sure man! Do let me know when your CC gets charged and what you hear from them. Also, on a different note, I read elsewhere on this thread that for some people, the middle name was not mentioned by FBI in the US PCC letter even though it was provided in the finger print card along with first and last name. Are you aware of this?


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

pspareek said:


> Sure man! Do let me know when your CC gets charged and what you hear from them. Also, on a different note, I read elsewhere on this thread that for some people, the middle name was not mentioned by FBI in the US PCC letter even though it was provided in the finger print card along with first and last name. Are you aware of this?


Sure thing, I will keep you updated.
I never heard of this middle name issue.


----------



## anujaus24 (Mar 8, 2016)

whitelight said:


> And that fingerprinting ink is a special one. You will feel the difference when you use it, makes super clear prints. The technique and the ink, thats what makes the difference.
> 
> People in US have the option of electronic submission.


Hello,

While filling the US PCC form, there is a field Return mail option.
What is this and which one to select from the two 
1) Prepaid Return Envelop Enclosed
or 
2) First-class mail

Kindly throw some light.

Thanks
Anuj


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

anujaus24 said:


> Hello,
> 
> While filling the US PCC form, there is a field Return mail option.
> What is this and which one to select from the two
> ...


Which form are you talking about?
FBI does not allow return envelopes.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

anujaus24 said:


> Hello,
> 
> While filling the US PCC form, there is a field Return mail option.
> What is this and which one to select from the two
> ...


Are you filling the correct form?
https://forms.fbi.gov/identity-history-summary-checks-review/q384893984839334.pdf


----------



## anujaus24 (Mar 8, 2016)

anujaus24 said:


> Hi
> 
> One final question before i go for the fingerprint tomorrow. Should i go for ink fingerprint or electronic fingerprinting? Any idea..which is better...
> 
> ...


Correct Link for application form is
https://forms.fbi.gov/identity-history-summary-checks-review/q384893984839334.pdf

And correct link for Credit card form is 
https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks/credit-card-payment-form


----------



## anujaus24 (Mar 8, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Are you filling the correct form?
> https://forms.fbi.gov/identity-history-summary-checks-review/q384893984839334.pdf


Finally I have mail my request for US PCC. I am planning to send one more request next weekend just for a backup.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

anujaus24 said:


> Finally I have mail my request for US PCC. I am planning to send one more request next weekend just for a backup.


Well, you could have sent multiple sets of fingerprints in one mail thus avoiding additional postage and multiple payments. Still it is fine. Good luck.


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

pspareek said:


> Sure man! Do let me know when your CC gets charged and what you hear from them.




CC was charged on Friday night.
Also I changed my address by filling out address change form and they responded to my email in a couple of hours that they have forwarded my address change request to concerned person.


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

whitelight said:


> CC was charged on Friday night.
> Also I changed my address by filling out address change form and they responded to my email in a couple of hours that they have forwarded my address change request to concerned person.


Great news mate! Hope you receive it soon now. Did you change your address to a US address? Where is the form for address change located? Can you guide me please. Thanks!


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

pspareek said:


> Great news mate! Hope you receive it soon now. Did you change your address to a US address? Where is the form for address change located? Can you guide me please. Thanks!




Please complete and sign the Address Change Request Form and fax it to (304) 625-9792, or scan the form and e-mail it to [email protected]

https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks/address-verification


----------



## gzstudio (Apr 4, 2016)

whitelight said:


> CC was charged on Friday night.
> Also I changed my address by filling out address change form and they responded to my email in a couple of hours that they have forwarded my address change request to concerned person.


May I ask how long did it take before your CC was charged ? 

According to the tracking record my PCC request received on 16 May. 
It has been close to 7 weeks, and my CC has not been charged yet.
I am starting to get a bit worried.

Please shed some light., thanks!


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

whitelight said:


> Please complete and sign the Address Change Request Form and fax it to (304) 625-9792, or scan the form and e-mail it to [email protected]
> 
> https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks/address-verification


Thanks very much for the details. So basically you filled the form online, took a print out, signed it and then scanned and emailed the signed copy to the FBI. Correct?


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

gzstudio said:


> May I ask how long did it take before your CC was charged ?
> 
> According to the tracking record my PCC request received on 16 May.
> It has been close to 7 weeks, and my CC has not been charged yet.
> ...


Mate -- it takes up to 12 weeks for CC to get charged. My PCC request was received on 3rd May and I am no close to getting it charged so far. So you can sit tight and wait for now. Cheers!


----------



## gzstudio (Apr 4, 2016)

pspareek said:


> Mate -- it takes up to 12 weeks for CC to get charged. My PCC request was received on 3rd May and I am no close to getting it charged so far. So you can sit tight and wait for now. Cheers!


Thanks for the info! I hope you get your soon!


----------



## taruntrav (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi All,

I lived in UAE for 3 years in last 10 years. When i was leaving UAE , i got police veriification done but it was addressed for "America Embassy".
Do you think i can submit the same for Australia visa ? or do i need to get a new one ?

Regards,
Tarun


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

gzstudio said:


> May I ask how long did it take before your CC was charged ?
> 
> According to the tracking record my PCC request received on 16 May.
> It has been close to 7 weeks, and my CC has not been charged yet.
> ...


It was charged during the 11th week.




pspareek said:


> Thanks very much for the details. So basically you filled the form online, took a print out, signed it and then scanned and emailed the signed copy to the FBI. Correct?


Yes thats the way to go.


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

whitelight said:


> It was charged during the 11th week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For those waiting for the FBI PCC, as of yesterday, they are opening 19th April applications and processing 4th April. You can check this by calling FBI at +1-304-625-5590 between 8 AM - 5 PM Eastern time. If anyone calls, would request if you could also share here for everyone's information. Hope this helps.


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

IsildursHeir said:


> For those waiting for the FBI PCC, as of yesterday, they are opening 19th April applications and processing 4th April. You can check this by calling FBI at +1-304-625-5590 between 8 AM - 5 PM Eastern time. If anyone calls, would request if you could also share here for everyone's information. Hope this helps.


Thank you for the update


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

July 1st Update: Finishing mail received on 8th April.


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

Does the 'Information Provided' button within IMMIaccount gets disabled if not clicked within 28 days?


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

*Finally !!!!*

Finally after a loooooooong wait , i recieved this shiny piece of paper called FBI clearance and submitted it for getting the goden email of PR...

Thanks to this forum and all active members for moral support and updates..!!


----------



## VRGONUK (Jul 1, 2016)

Subscribe me please 


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus


----------



## VRGONUK (Jul 1, 2016)

Hello Guys, I just started my Australia PR process and had a query related to USA PCC. I was in USA close to 7 years until end of 2012 and currently residing in UK. Do I need to apply for PCC only from FBI or for all the states i resided during that period. I stayed and worked in more than one state and the longest being in CA. Please help.


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

baluchahal said:


> Finally after a loooooooong wait , i recieved this shiny piece of paper called FBI clearance and submitted it for getting the goden email of PR...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to this forum and all active members for moral support and updates..!!




Awesome. Congrats


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

VRGONUK said:


> Hello Guys, I just started my Australia PR process and had a query related to USA PCC. I was in USA close to 7 years until end of 2012 and currently residing in UK. Do I need to apply for PCC only from FBI or for all the states i resided during that period. I stayed and worked in more than one state and the longest being in CA. Please help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus




You will only need FBI clearance.
State police clearance is for those who spent at least three months in US during the last year.


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

VRGONUK said:


> Hello Guys, I just started my Australia PR process and had a query related to USA PCC. I was in USA close to 7 years until end of 2012 and currently residing in UK. Do I need to apply for PCC only from FBI or for all the states i resided during that period. I stayed and worked in more than one state and the longest being in CA. Please help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char

as per the above , it says in last 10 years whichever country you have lived , you should provide character certificate of that.

FBI clearance and all state PC's i would apply if i was you, to be safe. and also to save time later on.

Please go thru the previous 20-30 pages of this forum and you will get more info on how to apply(if google help is not much  .


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

whitelight said:


> Awesome. Congrats


Thank You.. and all the best to you as well..


----------



## VRGONUK (Jul 1, 2016)

baluchahal said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Okay thanks for the above information, will read through the previous pages and make a decision to apply for state PCC or not. I have stayed in more than 5 states ....



Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus


----------



## nemo2015 (May 30, 2016)

Hi Balu,

Congrats!! Could you please let know your timelines for FBI PCC, including the date of FBI Report dispatch & no of days it took to receive? I believe you are in India & the report reached your address in India only, else pls let know. Thanks!


----------



## nemo2015 (May 30, 2016)

baluchahal said:


> Finally after a loooooooong wait , i recieved this shiny piece of paper called FBI clearance and submitted it for getting the goden email of PR...
> 
> Thanks to this forum and all active members for moral support and updates..!!


Hi Baluchahal,

Congrats!! Could you please let know your timelines for FBI PCC, including the date of FBI Report dispatch & no of days it took to receive? I believe you are in India & the report reached your address in India only, else pls let know. Thanks!


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

VRGONUK said:


> Okay thanks for the above information, will read through the previous pages and make a decision to apply for state PCC or not. I have stayed in more than 5 states ....


You do not need state PCC as you left US more than a year ago. Please go through the following page which is about the police checks and medicals from the US.
https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/usa

If you read the section "Police Check" at the bottom, it says under the heading "_Additional Information_":


> *US citizens and permanent residents*: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI or an approved channeller and a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months for the last 12 months.
> *US temporary residents and visitors*: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months.


Hope this makes your decision easier.


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

baluchahal said:


> Finally after a loooooooong wait , i recieved this shiny piece of paper called FBI clearance and submitted it for getting the goden email of PR...
> 
> Thanks to this forum and all active members for moral support and updates..!!


Congrats mate! your time line says that CO was assigned on 28th Feb, so your 28 days timeline got over somewhere in March I suppose. So did you receive extension to provide US PCC by mail from CO? and did the Information Provided button get disabled for you after 28 days? If so, did you email the US PCC to CO? Please shed some light.

Thanks


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

pspareek said:


> Congrats mate! your time line says that CO was assigned on 28th Feb, so your 28 days timeline got over somewhere in March I suppose. So did you receive extension to provide US PCC by mail from CO? and did the Information Provided button get disabled for you after 28 days? If so, did you email the US PCC to CO? Please shed some light.
> 
> Thanks


So in my case i uploaded the evidence to obtain(shipment form) and clicked the information provided button in 5 days from the day i received email from CO.
As i knew its going to take looong time.
Further communication when my first fingerprints were rejected and and second one applied... was thru email.

I uploaded the PC online and sent it to CO as well today.


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

nemo2015 said:


> Hi Baluchahal,
> 
> Congrats!! Could you please let know your timelines for FBI PCC, including the date of FBI Report dispatch & no of days it took to receive? I believe you are in India & the report reached your address in India only, else pls let know. Thanks!



Hey ...
so i am currently in usa..
Timeline is as below:
- package received by fbi - 1st april 2016
- cc charged - 16 june 2016
- post received at my US address: 2nd july 2016


----------



## nemo2015 (May 30, 2016)

baluchahal said:


> Hey ...
> so i am currently in usa..
> Timeline is as below:
> - package received by fbi - 1st april 2016
> ...


Thank you, Balu! Appreciated!

My package was also received by the FBI on Apr 1st, but they mailed only on Jun 29th. As I am in India, I believe it will reach only after 15 days. Thanks!


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

baluchahal said:


> So in my case i uploaded the evidence to obtain(shipment form) and clicked the information provided button in 5 days from the day i received email from CO.
> As i knew its going to take looong time.
> Further communication when my first fingerprints were rejected and and second one applied... was thru email.
> 
> I uploaded the PC online and sent it to CO as well today.


Thanks for the additional information mate. I have seen both types of cases here (some have clicked and some say dont click) so I am not sure of the right way. Since I have not clicked on it so far, what would you suggest?


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

baluchahal said:


> Hey ...
> so i am currently in usa..
> Timeline is as below:
> - package received by fbi - 1st april 2016
> ...




Congrats mate. Hope you'd get the grant very soon. Do let us know


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

pspareek said:


> Thanks for the additional information mate. I have seen both types of cases here (some have clicked and some say dont click) so I am not sure of the right way. Since I have not clicked on it so far, what would you suggest?


In my case , i was unaware of the fact that CO is going to wait that long for FBI document and thought that state/CA should be considered. Also as i had lived all 3.3 years at one address. Thinking that i uploaded shipment form and clicked the button.

For you i will suggest not to click the button and just communicate via emails until u upload the FBI doc. Coz anyways it's not going to help as they are going to wait for the doc in any case.

But you should upload all the documents online as well, which you are sending CO via email.
Hope it helps.


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

IsildursHeir said:


> Congrats mate. Hope you'd get the grant very soon. Do let us know



Sure


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

nemo2015 said:


> Thank you, Balu! Appreciated!
> 
> My package was also received by the FBI on Apr 1st, but they mailed only on Jun 29th. As I am in India, I believe it will reach only after 15 days. Thanks!


Yeah.. should be with you by end of this week.


----------



## nemo2015 (May 30, 2016)

baluchahal said:


> Yeah.. should be with you by end of this week.


Hope so  Thanks!


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

baluchahal said:


> In my case , i was unaware of the fact that CO is going to wait that long for FBI document and thought that state/CA should be considered. Also as i had lived all 3.3 years at one address. Thinking that i uploaded shipment form and clicked the button.
> 
> For you i will suggest not to click the button and just communicate via emails until u upload the FBI doc. Coz anyways it's not going to help as they are going to wait for the doc in any case.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate for the information. I called up DIBP today and they advised to click on the button in advance of receiving the US PCC in order to inform the CO that I have applied for the same (since I have uploaded and emailed the evidence of having applied for US PCC). Therefore, I have gone ahead and clicked on the button today since today was the last day of my 28 day timeline and some people have said that the IP button gets disabled after 28 days. DIBP further advised that once the CO has been informed they will come back via email and they will provide me the extension I have requested for to provide US PCC. I hope this will help some others in the same situation as well. Cheers!!


----------



## lhelmeg (Jul 4, 2016)

I asked the FBI for my police check 3 months ago. Still waiting to hear from them...


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

pspareek said:


> Thanks mate for the information. I called up DIBP today and they advised to click on the button in advance of receiving the US PCC in order to inform the CO that I have applied for the same (since I have uploaded and emailed the evidence of having applied for US PCC). Therefore, I have gone ahead and clicked on the button today since today was the last day of my 28 day timeline and some people have said that the IP button gets disabled after 28 days. DIBP further advised that once the CO has been informed they will come back via email and they will provide me the extension I have requested for to provide US PCC. I hope this will help some others in the same situation as well. Cheers!!


This is indeed good information for others!!


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

If someone is still present in USA (resident alien)and tried FBI-Approved Channelers option by any chance ?


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

mission_is_on said:


> If someone is still present in USA (resident alien)and tried FBI-Approved Channelers option by any chance ?


Thats only for citizens and not for us on work visa.


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

Ok.Thank you


----------



## Ramsys (Jun 22, 2016)

FBI PCC update (Jul 5th): Currently opening mail from Apr 19th and processing Apr 13th.


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

FBI PCC update (Jul 6th): Currently opening mail from Apr 21st and processing Apr 15th. Inching closer....fingers crossed


----------



## OR-ZOON (Nov 24, 2015)

My credit card has been charged on July 8 for the application received on April 22 2016. Hope this time fingerprints will be accepted. Good luck for you all.


----------



## lhelmeg (Jul 4, 2016)

I got it today in the mail. It took about three months.


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

OR-ZOON said:


> My credit card has been charged on July 8 for the application received on April 22 2016. Hope this time fingerprints will be accepted. Good luck for you all.


I called yesterday, and they are opening 25th Apr, Processing 19th Apr. Mine is dated 21st and credit card was charged on 7-Jul. Now awaiting the processing results....


----------



## Ramsys (Jun 22, 2016)

I received my fbi pcc today in mail. Received by FBI on Apr 12th. Processed on Jul 1st and mailed out on Jul 6th.


----------



## FirasEJ (Mar 25, 2016)

Please experts,,,what to write in "REASON FINGERPRINTED" block, form FD-258, for us who are applying for PR status in Australia


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

FirasEJ said:


> Please experts,,,what to write in "REASON FINGERPRINTED" block, form FD-258, for us who are applying for PR status in Australia


Immigration to Australia - US PCC requirement.


----------



## adeshket (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi

My documents were delivered last month. However, the tracking shows "Item delivered to LWANGER". Not sure if this fine. Can any expert please confirm?

BR
AD

P.S. Have mentioned the correct FBI address on the envelope


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

adeshket said:


> Hi
> 
> My documents were delivered last month. However, the tracking shows "Item delivered to LWANGER". Not sure if this fine. Can any expert please confirm?
> 
> ...


My package was also received by L. Wagner at the FBI. My card has been charged, so it seems this is a valid signatory from FBI.


----------



## adeshket (Mar 10, 2016)

IsildursHeir said:


> adeshket said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Awesome. Thank you for confirming


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

Guys,

I called FBI few mins back. The good news is my prints went through and were mailed out this morning (primary applicant), but the terrible news is my wife's prints were rejected, they told me it was due to image quality. Now I would rush to the local law enforcement agency to get more prints of my wife. But I suspect it would result in the same outcome. Where I live (KL, Malaysia) - there is only the Police headquarters - where we did the prints last time, and they don't have Livescan so its ink based prints. I am now concerned we may get more rejections from FBI - as it's essentially the same document from the same agency. My wife's fingerprints usually appear a bit light due to the nature of her skin - not much can be done about that.

I have read on this forum that COs have been considerate about such situations. I am applying for State PCC for my wife as well without waiting. Could you please help me to share how such cases were handled before? I read somewhere CO required 3 FBI rejections before they allowed State PCC as an alternative - do I recall correct? Any other suggestion or options? Is there any specific suggestion I can put forth to the CO? As you can imagine, this is the last piece of evidence pending from my end. I appreciate any guidance.


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi,

I finally got my FBI clearance report after 6 month of wait time.5 month before I got just one mail communication from the CO asking me to submit my form 80 and FBI clearance. I submitted the Form 80 in 2 weeks time and now after 5 months I am submitting by FBI report.

My question is there is no email communication from the CO during this 5 months. I updated then the delay but they did not respond. How long do I need to wait more for the grant or any communication? It's already 5 month of wait time.After FBI report submission how long does it take for the grant if everything goes fine ?

Please help.


----------



## dalizk (Apr 12, 2016)

I have a problem 

I send my fingerprints with the credit card form but my credit card info has changed so when they try to charge my card it will not go through. What are my options?

Daliz Colon


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

dalizk said:


> I have a problem
> 
> I send my fingerprints with the credit card form but my credit card info has changed so when they try to charge my card it will not go through. What are my options?
> 
> Daliz Colon


Send the newly completed form to FBI
https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks/credit-card-payment-form
[email protected].


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

Received US PCC today.


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

Congrats..please let us know when you hav applied


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

mission_is_on said:


> Congrats..please let us know when you hav applied


Application reached FBI on 15th April, processed on 6th July.


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

whitelight said:


> Received US PCC today.


Congrats man!!


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

pspareek said:


> Congrats man!!


Thank you dear. You will receive your's soon.


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

whitelight said:


> Thank you dear. You will receive your's soon.


Thanks man. One question though - I assume they sent it to your revised address and you did not receive any confirmation from them beforehand that they have revised your mailing address as per your request. Correct?


----------



## Kratimek (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi all

My fingerprint reached FBI on March 24th..and as told by them it is shipped on 21st June. .I'm yet to receive the fingerprint. When will I receive ? It's more than 20 days


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Kratimek said:


> Hi all
> 
> My fingerprint reached FBI on March 24th..and as told by them it is shipped on 21st June. .I'm yet to receive the fingerprint. When will I receive ? It's more than 20 days


If you do not receive the report after 30 days you need to contact FBI and request for a duplicate report.


----------



## Kratimek (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks jairichi for ur reply

Hope I will receive within 30 days.otherwise I have to wait for another 15 days :-(


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Kratimek said:


> Thanks jairichi for ur reply
> 
> Hope I will receive within 30 days.otherwise I have to wait for another 15 days :-(


Normally you should have received it by now. If it is possible give an US address.


----------



## Kratimek (Mar 23, 2015)

How can give an US address now? Should I provide address change form and provide US address


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

pspareek said:


> Thanks man. One question though - I assume they sent it to your revised address and you did not receive any confirmation from them beforehand that they have revised your mailing address as per your request. Correct?


Yes they sent it to my revised address. They didn't inform me beforehand but I called the customer service to verify, they told me the processing and mailing dates as well as address.


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

whitelight said:


> Yes they sent it to my revised address. They didn't inform me beforehand but I called the customer service to verify, they told me the processing and mailing dates as well as address.


Ok Thanks much for the info. I assume you called them 1-2 days after your CC was charged. Correct?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Kratimek said:


> How can give an US address now? Should I provide address change form and provide US address


If you do not receive your report and request for a duplicate copy from FBI you could request them to send it to your friend's address in US.


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

Any updates on the processing dates anybody?


----------



## britbrit0727 (May 19, 2016)

The FBI received mine on April 25 and I got charged today July 14. Anxiously waiting to see if fingerprints are accepted.


----------



## Kratimek (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks jairichi


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

pspareek said:


> Any updates on the processing dates anybody?


Opening 29, Processing 27


----------



## dalizk (Apr 12, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Send the newly completed form to FBI
> https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks/credit-card-payment-form
> [email protected].


How will they link the two different packages? Should I write a letter explaining? I sent the fingerprints a couple of weeks ago so I know my prints are going to take a couple of more months to be processed and added into the system but I'm afraid that when they charge the CC and it doesn't work they will just reject the fingerprints and be done with it.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

dalizk said:


> How will they link the two different packages? Should I write a letter explaining? I sent the fingerprints a couple of weeks ago so I know my prints are going to take a couple of more months to be processed and added into the system but I'm afraid that when they charge the CC and it doesn't work they will just reject the fingerprints and be done with it.


You are talking about FBI  They will use your name, DOB and date of receipt of your package (if provided) and link your new credit card application to the fingerprints that were sent earlier. Yes, include a cover letter and provide all relevant details.


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

pspareek said:


> Ok Thanks much for the info. I assume you called them 1-2 days after your CC was charged. Correct?


After about 4-5 days actually after the card was charged.


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

I knw this is not the correct forum still asking 

How much is the medical fee @ USA for one person.


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

I submitted my FBI report after 6 months had communicated the delay to CO. My EOI is selected in Jan 2016 code software engineer. How long will be the wait for the Grant. Does anybody have any idea ?


----------



## Ramsys (Jun 22, 2016)

mission_is_on said:


> I knw this is not the correct forum still asking
> 
> How much is the medical fee @ USA for one person.



I believe it depends on the location/state. However, for me in Arizona State (only 1 panel doc for the entire state), the doc charged 550 for exam and lab tests and an additional 60 for chest x-ray. You may call the facility for additional information.


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

Ok Thanks for the info..


----------



## colind29 (Jul 17, 2016)

*Confusion*

Dear all,
I have recently decided to apply for a PR in Australia and have realized that they require a Police Clearance Certificate for a country one has lived in for 12 months. In these past 10 years, I have lived in the US, India and currently in Dubai (UAE) so I believe I would require the PCCs from all 3 countries. To get one from India and Dubai would not be an issue; however, I am confused with the procedure to receive one from US. I was in the US, studying for a 1.3 years in 2007 and 4 months in 2009. My humble request is for anyone of you guys to help me out here. I am currently residing in Dubai.

Thank you,
Colin.


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

colind29 said:


> Dear all,
> I have recently decided to apply for a PR in Australia and have realized that they require a Police Clearance Certificate for a country one has lived in for 12 months. In these past 10 years, I have lived in the US, India and currently in Dubai (UAE) so I believe I would require the PCCs from all 3 countries. To get one from India and Dubai would not be an issue; however, I am confused with the procedure to receive one from US. I was in the US, studying for a 1.3 years in 2007 and 4 months in 2009. My humble request is for anyone of you guys to help me out here. I am currently residing in Dubai.
> 
> Thank you,
> Colin.


Here is the process:
https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks

I would recommend you apply now as it takes a long time, and there is the odd chance of fingerprint rejections. It's a tiresome process for sure ...


----------



## colind29 (Jul 17, 2016)

IsildursHeir said:


> Here is the process:
> LINK REMOVED
> 
> I would recommend you apply now as it takes a long time, and there is the odd chance of fingerprint rejections. It's a tiresome process for sure ...


Hey IsildursHeir,

Thanks a ton for your reply. I did read through the entire site and I've understood the necessary forms I would have to fill. I do have a few questions on them though. 
I would really appreciate it if you could answer them.
1. Social Security number seems mandatory on the form. I do not have one. What am I to fill in that space?
2. Can I use FedEx or Aramex or DHL to courier my documents to the FBI?
3. Do I have to visit a police station in Dubai to get my fingerprints on the form FD-258?
4. Can I use normal printing paper for the form or does it require a specific type of paper?
5. Can I get FBI to send my documents to a US address? (I do not live there, got a friend. Would it be faster in any way?)
6. For the Home address required on the form, do I have to fill in my permanent address (India) or my current residence address (Dubai)?
7. They have asked to "Include a form of contact information (i.e., e-mail, telephone number) in case we need to contact you." Is there a specific form for this?

Sorry for the barrage of questions. Need of dire help to get this done ASAP! I understand it takes about 3-4 months. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

colind29 said:


> Hey IsildursHeir,
> 
> Thanks a ton for your reply. I did read through the entire site and I've understood the necessary forms I would have to fill. I do have a few questions on them though.
> I would really appreciate it if you could answer them.
> ...


1. I don't think this is mandatory. However, others may want to clarify as I had a social and used it.
2. Yes, any reliable courier. For your own reference, go with one which gives accurate tracking.
3. Yes, a local law enforcement agency is your best bet. Others from Dubai may have more info on the place where such prints are taken, usually I would suggest local police headquarters
4. Normal printing paper is OK, but I would recommend using a card type paper. I know of people whose images did not come very well on normal paper. However, FBI does allow normal paper, in fact my own fingerprint was printed and taken on normal A4 and was processed alright
5. Yes, it's much faster if you send to a friend, and ask him / her to courier it back to you with tracking. They only use USPS first class mail without any tracking info, so you would have less uncertainty this way
6. I have used my current address, and not permanent address. I don't think it matters a lot. Probably try your current address as the local law enforcement will stamp the fingerprints with their name. Again, others may advise.
7. No other form, the main application form has this info and should be sufficient


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

One query .. I have not got the invitation yet .. 

I tried to book the Medical examination appointment in USA and they are asking for UHid or HHid or any unique ID which is linked to my application.


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

Tips Do/Don't while applying US PCC...
These are based on my experience might vary from person to person. Just want to share my thoughts 

1) Apply in advance do not wait till the last moment till your EOI gets selected. I believe PCC report is valid of a year and the minimum wait time is 3 months. By the time you get it in hand it's total of 4 month.
2) Send multiple copy of finger print card at least 2 copy.Dont send both copy in one envelop at the same time. There should be gap of atleast 15 days between both envelope.
3) If you send multiple copy of finger print card in one envelop at same time they will pick only one for processing. Rest card are discarded .
4) In case your credit card is changed and you have mailed them the new card details. In this case be extra cautious and do follow up closely with them when they are about to process your finger print card.
5) Usually call them around 11th week and after that follow up closely i have heard several discrepancy when I used to speak to them. I would suggest call to them again and speak to a different repsentative to confirm the next day.
6) There is no short cut you have to wait for 4 months unless you are US citizenship.By sending multiple copy you are reducing wait time that's it. 

NOTE: I was in US and my card was rejected first time due to poor fingerprint quality so had to wait 7 months.

Please do verify these point from senior members if you feel any discrepancy.


----------



## Ramsys (Jun 22, 2016)

Just FYI: For individuals that are in US, if feasible, get a PCC from the state too. I have already included FBI PCC with my application. However, the CO's information for request included the following.

Police clearance certificate: US State
US citizens and permanent residents: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by
the FBI or an approved channeller and a State Police Clearance for each State in
which you have lived for at least 3 months for the last 12 months.


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

Ramsys said:


> Just FYI: For individuals that are in US, if feasible, get a PCC from the state too. I have already included FBI PCC with my application. However, the CO's information for request included the following.
> 
> Police clearance certificate: US State
> US citizens and permanent residents: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by
> ...


Can you please help me with this .For the last 2 years in am in New Jersey so I Need the state PCC from only New Jersey? Prior to this I was in Maryland and Pennsylvania for a year each do I need state PCC from these well ?


----------



## Ramsys (Jun 22, 2016)

Saisakahi said:


> Can you please help me with this .For the last 2 years in am in New Jersey so I Need the state PCC from only New Jersey? Prior to this I was in Maryland and Pennsylvania for a year each do I need state PCC from these well ?


Based on the statement " a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months for the last 12 months." I just included PCC from the most recent state. I believe a PCC from NJ should be good enough for you.


----------



## TapaM22 (Jul 4, 2016)

Saisakahi said:


> Tips Do/Don't while applying US PCC...
> These are based on my experience might vary from person to person. Just want to share my thoughts
> 
> 1) Apply in advance do not wait till the last moment till your EOI gets selected. I believe PCC report is valid of a year and the minimum wait time is 3 months. By the time you get it in hand it's total of 4 month.
> ...


Hi Saisakahi,

Thanks for your tips. On your point that we must send different set of Fingerprints in an interval, do we need to send the application form and credit card payment form again with the second set? How do they link the two envelopes? What if one family member gets cleared with the first set however the second set(posted after 15 days) is required to be picked for other family member? What exactly happened in your case?

Also, how did you conclude that they consider only one card if multiple cards are sent in one envelope?


----------



## OR-ZOON (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

Finally, we got visa grant today. It was quick as I just uploaded FBI PCC yesterday and received grant today. Waited 9 long months just for the PCC. Got it on the third attempt. Finally it was a happy end. Below is my timeline and I wish all good luck. You guys were awesome.

FBI Received Application: 22 April 2016
Received result in US address: 19 July 2016
Uploaded: 20 July 2016
Visa Grant: 21 July 2016


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

OR-ZOON said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally, we got visa grant today. It was quick as I just uploaded FBI PCC yesterday and received grant today. Waited 9 long months just for the PCC. Got it on the third attempt. Finally it was a happy end. Below is my timeline and I wish all good luck. You guys were awesome.
> 
> ...


Congrats bud! You thoroughly deserve it! Enjoy.


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

@Jairichi and others - question for you. So my PCC was mailed out by the FBI, but it was never received by my friend at her address. When I called USPS, they told me that it may not have been delivered as my name was not on the mailbox. I wanted to understand your experience as you had the document delivered to someone else's address in the US. Were your names in the mailbox? If not, did you face any problems?


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

*final PR*

Guys,...
got my PR grant today..


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

VRGONUK said:


> Okay thanks for the above information, will read through the previous pages and make a decision to apply for state PCC or not. I have stayed in more than 5 states ....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus


State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months for the *last 12 months*.

The one in red is keyword. I was in your situation and I did not bother to apply for state PCC. It was not requested by CO. Even if requested you can get state PCCs quickly.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Ramsys said:


> Just FYI: For individuals that are in US, if feasible, get a PCC from the state too. I have already included FBI PCC with my application. However, the CO's information for request included the following.
> 
> Police clearance certificate: US State
> US citizens and permanent residents: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by
> ...


It is not the matter of feasibility. It is mandatory as it is clearly mentioned in DIBP website.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

IsildursHeir said:


> @Jairichi and others - question for you. So my PCC was mailed out by the FBI, but it was never received by my friend at her address. When I called USPS, they told me that it may not have been delivered as my name was not on the mailbox. I wanted to understand your experience as you had the document delivered to someone else's address in the US. Were your names in the mailbox? If not, did you face any problems?


In apartment complex USPS will not deliver mail if name is not written in mailbox. In my case my bro had his own independent house and therefore any mail will be delivered without an issue as long as address is correct. My suggestion is to just include your friend's name and address to where the report has to be posted (when you request a duplicate). This will not create an issue with FBI to send it to that address.


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

IsildursHeir said:


> @Jairichi and others - question for you. So my PCC was mailed out by the FBI, but it was never received by my friend at her address. When I called USPS, they told me that it may not have been delivered as my name was not on the mailbox. I wanted to understand your experience as you had the document delivered to someone else's address in the US. Were your names in the mailbox? If not, did you face any problems?



Just to clarify, did you mention your friend's name along with her address while mentioning the delivery address on the form? i.e. something like: "C/o Friend's Name, Address in US"? I submitted an address change request for mentioned the delivery address in the above format.


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

pspareek said:


> Just to clarify, did you mention your friend's name along with her address while mentioning the delivery address on the form? i.e. something like: "C/o Friend's Name, Address in US"? I submitted an address change request for mentioned the delivery address in the above format.


Thanks @pspareek and @jairichi. When I sent my initial address change to FBI, I did not write "C/O" inside the form itself, as the address change form did not have a placeholder for ATTN or C/O. However, I had called it out in the email body, and requested for the same to be included. I am assuming it was not acted upon based on the email body (I tried asking the customer care - but they only told me it was sent to the address I provided)

When I request for the duplicate, I would make sure to include the C/O. Do you know the process for duplicate? I was asked to call back after 21 working days to request a duplicate.

Many thanks for sharing your insights.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

IsildursHeir said:


> Thanks @pspareek and @jairichi. When I sent my initial address change to FBI, I did not write "C/O" inside the form itself, as the address change form did not have a placeholder for ATTN or C/O. However, I had called it out in the email body, and requested for the same to be included. I am assuming it was not acted upon based on the email body (I tried asking the customer care - but they only told me it was sent to the address I provided)
> 
> When I request for the duplicate, I would make sure to include the C/O. Do you know the process for duplicate? I was asked to call back after 21 working days to request a duplicate.
> 
> Many thanks for sharing your insights.


Normally a duplicate request can be made 30 days from the day report was dispatched which is around 21 working days. Either give the name of your friend or as said by pspareek include C/o in address column. Good luck.


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

Dear All,

I am happy to share that I received my US PCC at an US address on 24th July. Please see my timelines below:

USA PCC application received by FBI: May 3rd 2016
Credit Card charge date: July 18th 2016 
USA PCC dispatch date: July 20th 2016 (called and confirmed regarding f/p acceptance on July 21st)
USA PCC received date at an US address: July 24th 2016

@jairichi and others, i also had a query: The PCC is B/W. Am I suppose to get it notorized or upload as is? Please advise.

Thanks much and godspeed to everyone waiting!


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

pspareek said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am happy to share that I received my US PCC at an US address on 24th July. Please see my timelines below:
> 
> ...


Congrats. I am not sure whether it is mandatory to get it notarized. But, we did it for our FBI report.


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Congrats. I am not sure whether it is mandatory to get it notarized. But, we did it for our FBI report.


Thanks much for your prompt response. So basically you took a print out of the attachment in the email and got it notorized (with color stamp and sign) and uploaded the notorized copy. Am I correct? Since I have already uploaded the copy I received to avoid any slack, will it be a problem if I upload another notorized copy again OR should I wait for the CO to ask? Please can you share thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

pspareek said:


> Thanks much for your prompt response. So basically you took a print out of the attachment in the email and got it notorized (with color stamp and sign) and uploaded the notorized copy. Am I correct? Since I have already uploaded the copy I received to avoid any slack, will it be a problem if I upload another notorized copy again OR should I wait for the CO to ask? Please can you share thoughts. Thanks.


Your understanding is correct. You can upload a notarized one even before CO asks for it.


----------



## pspareek (Mar 15, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Your understanding is correct. You can upload a notarized one even before CO asks for it.


Thanks very much! I will do that asap!!


----------



## javelin throw (Jun 29, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Again based on info from another website currently processing applications from Dec 21st.


Hi

Can you please share the website link where you get the information of current data processing.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

javelin throw said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please share the website link where you get the information of current data processing.


Unfortunately I am not allowed to share 3rd party websites.


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Normally a duplicate request can be made 30 days from the day report was dispatched which is around 21 working days. Either give the name of your friend or as said by pspareek include C/o in address column. Good luck.


Thanks. I did send another set which was mailed out on 21st, and which had the C/O clearly mentioned. I am hoping I get it soon - if not, I will have to wait for the date to request duplicates.


----------



## javelin throw (Jun 29, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Unfortunately I am not allowed to share 3rd party websites.


Thanks for your response. Can you tell me the current status, which date is under processing for FBI PCC. My docs received at FBI center in 28 May. Any Idea when should I expect the PCC.

Thank in Advance.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

javelin throw said:


> Thanks for your response. Can you tell me the current status, which date is under processing for FBI PCC. My docs received at FBI center in 28 May. Any Idea when should I expect the PCC.
> 
> Thank in Advance.


May 11th as of today. Sent you a private message with the links you needed.


----------



## arpit2016 (Jul 6, 2016)

jairichi said:


> May 11th as of today. Sent you a private message with the links you needed.


If you dont't mind, can you pls let me know what is meant by IED in your signature?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

arpit2016 said:


> If you dont't mind, can you pls let me know what is meant by IED in your signature?


Initial Entry Date - Date by which applicants have to enter Australia and activate PR. This is determined by medicals or PCC (whichever expires earlier)


----------



## Madhan_M (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi,
I am presently in US and waiting for invite and expect that to happen in the next few rounds (70 points) .With respect PCC ,I have already got India PCC and working on the FBI . My question is other than FBI - do I need to get any other PCC from US local police station ?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Madhan_M said:


> Hi,
> I am presently in US and waiting for invite and expect that to happen in the next few rounds (70 points) .With respect PCC ,I have already got India PCC and working on the FBI . My question is other than FBI - do I need to get any other PCC from US local police station ?


You might need state PCC if you have stayed for 3 months in a state in the last year.
https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/usa

US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months.


----------



## Madhan_M (Dec 20, 2015)

jairichi said:


> You might need state PCC if you have stayed for 3 months in a state in the last year.
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/usa
> 
> US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months.


Thanks a lot to point out this. One more question I have is - I lived in multiple states in the past 6 years and in the last 2 years in the same state. So is it fine if I get the state police certificate from last state ?


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

Saisakahi said:


> Tips Do/Don't while applying US PCC...
> These are based on my experience might vary from person to person. Just want to share my thoughts
> 
> 1) Apply in advance do not wait till the last moment till your EOI gets selected. I believe PCC report is valid of a year and the minimum wait time is 3 months. By the time you get it in hand it's total of 4 month.
> ...


Hi, Saisakahi, Jairichi,

why is a gap of 15 days between two envelopes recommended?

I sent two separate envelopes with a gap of 2 days only. Will that be a problem?

Thanks!

ninaussie 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Madhan_M (Dec 20, 2015)

Madhan_M said:


> Thanks a lot to point out this. One more question I have is - I lived in multiple states in the past 6 years and in the last 2 years in the same state. So is it fine if I get the state police certificate from last state ?


Post my update, today afternoon I got my FBI certificate (Almost 3 months - FBI received my form on 4th May).
Now the only open item is State PCC. Can any of our forum member advise me on how long it will take to get State PCC (Missouri -MO). Instead of paper form can I use cogent service (Electronic finger print). It looks its faster than manual.

Looking for an guidance on this.


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Normally a duplicate request can be made 30 days from the day report was dispatched which is around 21 working days. Either give the name of your friend or as said by pspareek include C/o in address column. Good luck.



@jairichi and @pspareek -just one more question. I am hoping the FBI would allow me to request the duplicate to be sent to a different address than what was on the request? Multiple mails are not being delivered in my friend's address (along with C/O and so on) - and so I wanted to send this across to a different address with clearly mentioning C/O. Hopefully that would be allowed?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

IsildursHeir said:


> @jairichi and @pspareek -just one more question. I am hoping the FBI would allow me to request the duplicate to be sent to a different address than what was on the request? Multiple mails are not being delivered in my friend's address (along with C/O and so on) - and so I wanted to send this across to a different address with clearly mentioning C/O. Hopefully that would be allowed?


When you request for a duplicate you can provide that new address and possibly they might allow it. Good luck.


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

jairichi said:


> When you request for a duplicate you can provide that new address and possibly they might allow it. Good luck.


Thanks. I will let you know what I hear.


----------



## rocky1977 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi All,
My CC just got charged today by the FBI. 
My application was received at FBI on 16th May.
I plan to call them on friday to get a status on my application.
Can someone please share the number to call. 
Is it possible to get a status update on email also. if yes can you please share the email id also.

Regards
Rocky


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

rocky1977 said:


> Hi All,
> My CC just got charged today by the FBI.
> My application was received at FBI on 16th May.
> I plan to call them on friday to get a status on my application.
> ...


304-625-5590
[email protected]


----------



## rocky1977 (Nov 14, 2014)

jairichi said:


> 304-625-5590
> [email protected]


Thanks a lot Jairichi for the quickest reply on this. 
what details should i mention when i call them or send them an email about my application status.

Regards and Thanks in advance.

Rocky


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

rocky1977 said:


> Thanks a lot Jairichi for the quickest reply on this.
> what details should i mention when i call them or send them an email about my application status.
> 
> Regards and Thanks in advance.
> ...


Your full name.
DOB
Date of receipt of application.
If you call them the response is immediate. If you mail them you might get a response in 2 to 3 days.


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

ninaussie said:


> Hi, Saisakahi, Jairichi,
> 
> why is a gap of 15 days between two envelopes recommended?
> 
> ...


Hi jairichi,

Is this advice valid? Keep a gap of at least 15 days between the separate requests sent to FBI.

My requests were received at the FBI only 2 days apart. I am a bit worried now.

Thanks!

ninaussie

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

ninaussie said:


> Hi jairichi,
> 
> Is this advice valid? Keep a gap of at least 15 days between the separate requests sent to FBI.
> 
> ...


In my opinion it is not valid. Even if on the same day FBI receives two separate packets containing your fingerprints and payment form they will be considered as individual requests. Do not worry.


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

jairichi said:


> In my opinion it is not valid. Even if on the same day FBI receives two separate packets containing your fingerprints and payment form they will be considered as individual requests. Do not worry.


Thank you so much jairichi! I am relieved now. Even I thought that if I am paying separately for the requests they should both be processed individually regardless of date of receipt of those requests at the FBI.

Thanks again!

ninaussie

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

ninaussie said:


> Thank you so much jairichi! I am relieved now. Even I thought that if I am paying separately for the requests they should both be processed individually regardless of date of receipt of those requests at the FBI.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> ...


You are welcome ninaussie. Good luck.


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

Any update on the processing date ? Or someone can please share the link where we can check the current processing dates.


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

I posted my PCC envelope to FBI via. AUS Post Express and it was delivered to FBI on 27th Jul 2016.

When can I expect the acknowledgement that my cover is received?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

gangadhar16 said:


> I posted my PCC envelope to FBI via. AUS Post Express and it was delivered to FBI on 27th Jul 2016.
> 
> When can I expect the acknowledgement that my cover is received?


You get no such acknowledgement from FBI. As long as you can track your application packet and is delivered to FBI you are fine.


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

*Two separate US PCC requests and shipment labels*

Hi jairichi,

Since I have sent two separate requests EACH for me and my spouse to FBI, should I upload BOTH the delivery receipts under "Character assessment evidence of intention to obtain" ? 

I have the shipping labels and proof of delivery for both the FedEx shipments.

And will these separate requests count as 2 attempts towards obtaining a PCC?

Thanks!

ninaussie


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

ninaussie said:


> Hi jairichi,
> 
> Since I have sent two separate requests EACH for me and my spouse to FBI, should I upload BOTH the delivery receipts under "Character assessment evidence of intention to obtain" ?
> 
> ...


Does a category like this "Character assessment evidence of intention to obtain" exist? If it does then you can combine both these requests as single file and upload it. Also, send an email to the mail address from where CO asked for US PCC.


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

Does anyone know which dates they are processing now? If yes, kindly share. Thanks!


----------



## Kratimek (Mar 23, 2015)

Finally received US pcc to USA address.

I did not receive pcc to my address in india and requested to deliver in usa .


----------



## DesiInAussie (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi Experts, I have recently joined this forum and found this immensely help dring the course of my 190 Application.

I have a question regarding requesting Duplicates for the FBI Identity History Summary Check.

My current situation is that I am waiting for my FBI CHeck to come in mail. My summary check result was mailed on 22nd July and it has been 16 days but I have not received it yet. I am reallt worried now that it might have been lost in Transit. I am in Melbourne. So in case it is lost in transit , what are my options?

1. I called FBI but they said they do not issue duplicates since all data is destroyed after processing. Is this correct?
2. In case my mail doesnt come, what is the process to request a duplicate?
3. How much time does a duplicate request take?

Would really appreciate if any expert here can guide me please.


----------



## Kratimek (Mar 23, 2015)

DesiInAussie said:


> Hi Experts, I have recently joined this forum and found this immensely help dring the course of my 190 Application.
> 
> I have a question regarding requesting Duplicates for the FBI Identity History Summary Check.
> 
> ...



Hi DesilnAussie

You can request for address change and provide US address if possible

Wait till 30 days and request for the address change.

I didn't receive mine to my actual address till now and it's been more than 45days.So I have requested for address change and it got delivered to US Address. 

Thanks 
Kratimek


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Guys anyone help on step by step procedure on how to apply usa pcc. I am new and don't have any knowledge about it. I have been in Illinois state during 2009 for 11 months and in Georgia state during 2011 for 11 months. Though it is not a full 12 months I think it is better to apply and have it ready. 
Experts Please advise

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

jeyam_555 said:


> Guys anyone help on step by step procedure on how to apply usa pcc. I am new and don't have any knowledge about it. I have been in Illinois state during 2009 for 11 months and in Georgia state during 2011 for 11 months. Though it is not a full 12 months I think it is better to apply and have it ready.
> Experts Please advise
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char
When is a police certificate required?
If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a *total of one year or more in the last 10 years*, you must get a police certificate from that country.
The ones in *red* are keywords. It is not a stay of 1 year or more at a stretch but cumulative stay.

https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks
Get your fingerprints taken by an expert. If possible send copies in separate envelopes to be considered as individual request. In case one copy in an envelope does not meet their requirement the other one in a new envelope might and in this way you will not lose time.


----------



## javelin throw (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi All, Any update on Processing date at FBI center for PCC. Regards


----------



## DesiInAussie (Aug 7, 2016)

HI Kratimek - Thanks for your response. Apologies but I have a few more queries. Any guidance would really help.

1. Is it necessary to wait for 30 days before requesting for an Address Change? Can I do this now, when its 17 days since they have mailed my results?
2. Is Address Change request the only Option? Is there an option to request a copy/duplicate?
3. When requesting for an Address Change, should I send an email with the form filled up or do I need to call the customer service?


Would much appreciate your advice.

Thanks
DesiInAussie


----------



## Kratimek (Mar 23, 2015)

DesiInAussie said:


> HI Kratimek - Thanks for your response. Apologies but I have a few more queries. Any guidance would really help.
> 
> 1. Is it necessary to wait for 30 days before requesting for an Address Change? Can I do this now, when its 17 days since they have mailed my results?
> 2. Is Address Change request the only Option? Is there an option to request a copy/duplicate?
> ...


Hi DesilnAussie 
1.yes you have to wait 30 days because FBI had informed me that I will take 4 weeks outside USA.
2.i have no idea about duplicate.
3.yes u have to fill the form with ur signature annd send an email or fax .

In my case my fingerprint had been processed and I requested for address change and we had to clearly mention the same.

Confirm with fbi customer care about ur packet processing status.

Thanks 
Kratimek


----------



## DesiInAussie (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi Kratimek - I called FBI and they said it was processed and mailed on 22nd July. So then, as you have said, I will wait until 22nd August, then fill and sign the form for Address Change and send to the email address.

But once I do that, should I call the customer care and ask for the status of the address change request to understand if they have sent a copy to the US Address.

I think you have posted that you requested an address change. Can you provide an idea as to how long that takes, once I have filled and sent the form in email?

Thanks
DesiInAussie


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

jairichi said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char
> When is a police certificate required?
> If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a *total of one year or more in the last 10 years*, you must get a police certificate from that country.
> The ones in *red* are keywords. It is not a stay of 1 year or more at a stretch but cumulative stay.
> ...


Hi Jairichi,
Thanks for your reply. Have couple more questions after your reply. 2 envelopes you mean for 2 trips individually. Do I need to go any state websites individually, I have read in some forums that need to apply for each state. 
What's the normal processing time to get it delivered to India. 
Do I need one for my spouse who was with me for 9 months during my 2nd tenure.
Appreciate your help and time 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kratimek (Mar 23, 2015)

DesiInAussie said:


> Hi Kratimek - I called FBI and they said it was processed and mailed on 22nd July. So then, as you have said, I will wait until 22nd August, then fill and sign the form for Address Change and send to the email address.
> 
> But once I do that, should I call the customer care and ask for the status of the address change request to understand if they have sent a copy to the US Address.
> 
> ...


It took one week for me to get delivered to US address. I called customer care and ask about the processing of address change request. 

For address change request, fill out the following form, sign it and fax it to +13046259792, or scan the form and e-mail it to [email protected] https://www.fbi.gov/file-repository/address-verification.pdf/view

Thanks
Kratimek


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

jeyam_555 said:


> Hi Jairichi,
> Thanks for your reply. Have couple more questions after your reply. 2 envelopes you mean for 2 trips individually. Do I need to go any state websites individually, I have read in some forums that need to apply for each state.
> What's the normal processing time to get it delivered to India.
> Do I need one for my spouse who was with me for 9 months during my 2nd tenure.
> ...


I am asking you to make more fingerprints in individual cards and send one or two in each envelope with other required documents. In this way if an envelope containing fingerprint is rejected due to quality you have another shot with the other envelope you have submitted. If you look in this thread many had issues as their fingerprints were rejected and when they sent a new set they had to go back to the last in line. The wait time is 12 to 14 weeks. 

If you have not lived in US in the last year before lodging a visa then a state PCC is not required.

https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/usa
US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months.

To be on safe side get US PCC for your spouse too.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Great, thanks for your reply. It answered all my questions. 
Thanks again for taking time and answering all my questions. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Experts, Please suggest the best way to get fingerprint recorded in Chennai. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

jeyam_555 said:


> Experts, Please suggest the best way to get fingerprint recorded in Chennai. Any help is appreciated.


Oh you are from Chennai? 
Citizen Services | Chennai, India - Consulate General of the United States
Contact Fingerprint Expert India for VISA/Immigration, Fingerprint Services

First one looks like a cheap option and so you can take multiple prints if you want for a lesser price.
If you go with the company in 2nd link make sure that you only get your fingerprints done through them even if they tell you that they can do the whole process and get your FBI report.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Oh yes, I am from Chennai. I will look into that and ask in case of any questions. Thanks again for your help. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kratimek (Mar 23, 2015)

jeyam_555 said:


> Oh yes, I am from Chennai. I will look into that and ask in case of any questions. Thanks again for your help.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Hi jeyam_555 

I am also from chennai.. I took fingerprint from STATE CRIME RECORD BUREAU 
which is located at santhome high Road

Thanks 
Kratimek


----------



## DesiInAussie (Aug 7, 2016)

Kratimek said:


> It took one week for me to get delivered to US address. I called customer care and ask about the processing of address change request.
> 
> For address change request, fill out the following form, sign it and fax it to +13046259792, or scan the form and e-mail it to [email protected] https://www.fbi.gov/file-repository/address-verification.pdf/view
> 
> ...


Thanks Kratimek. 

One unusual thing for me was that my CC was charged on the 20th of July. And they said they mailed the results on 22nd. Does the processing happen so fast? I have read in this forum that it usually takes around a week to process the fingerprints, once the CC is charged. Do you think this is unusual and something might have gone wrong?


----------



## Kratimek (Mar 23, 2015)

DesiInAussie said:


> Kratimek said:
> 
> 
> > It took one week for me to get delivered to US address. I called customer care and ask about the processing of address change request.
> ...


Hi DesilnAussie 

Sorry I have no idea about that processing time between the CC charged because I had sent demand draft for mine.

Thanks
Kratimek


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello All,

I have spent in total just a little above 7months and 2weeks over the past 10years in the USA.I went to have babies 2 differnt times.

Should I be worried about a US pcc?

I have lodged my application already and discovered this thread today.


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

From what i have read so far it looks like i will be needing the US pcc to be on the safe side.

Another question is do i need a state pcc as well?
I spent 3months and one week in Texas between sep and dec 2015.

I was under the impression that state pccs are only for those residing in the US and permanent residents or citizens


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

Current Processing date :24th May
Current package opening: 6th June

FYI Please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

DesiInAussie said:


> Thanks Kratimek.
> 
> One unusual thing for me was that my CC was charged on the 20th of July. And they said they mailed the results on 22nd. Does the processing happen so fast? I have read in this forum that it usually takes around a week to process the fingerprints, once the CC is charged. Do you think this is unusual and something might have gone wrong?


No, it is indeed quick. CC gets charged and fingerprints are processed immediately and reports are dispatched within 24 to 48 hrs.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

favour28 said:


> From what i have read so far it looks like i will be needing the US pcc to be on the safe side.
> 
> Another question is do i need a state pcc as well?
> I spent 3months and one week in Texas between sep and dec 2015.
> ...


Your impression is wrong.

https://www.border.gov.au/about/cont...-locations/usa
US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Kratimek said:


> Hi jeyam_555
> 
> I am also from chennai.. I took fingerprint from STATE CRIME RECORD BUREAU
> which is located at santhome high Road
> ...


Ha ha another person from Chennai


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

jairichi said:


> Your impression is wrong.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/cont...-locations/usa
> US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months.



So you think even though i have just spent about 7mnths in total,i should get both FBI and state PCCs?
i have been back home for over 6mnths now


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Neyogasgas said:


> So you think even though i have just spent about 7mnths in total,i should get both FBI and state PCCs?
> i have been back home for over 6mnths now


To be on safer side.
3 months or more in past year are keywords for state PCC.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Kratimek said:


> Hi jeyam_555
> 
> I am also from chennai.. I took fingerprint from STATE CRIME RECORD BUREAU
> which is located at santhome high Road
> ...


Great to hear, thanks for the information, I would try State Crime Record Bureau as stated by Jairichi as well


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Oh you are from Chennai?
> Citizen Services | Chennai, India - Consulate General of the United States
> Contact Fingerprint Expert India for VISA/Immigration, Fingerprint Services
> 
> ...


Hi Jairichi,
The first one looks reliable as you mentioned. Please advice the procedure to get fingerprints recorded since I couldn't find any websites related to State Crime Records Bureau, Tamilnadu Police. I am not sure the documents needed to carry for it. Since I am very early in the process of AU immigration, I don't have any documents relate to it. Just cleared PTE and EA assessment in process.
And on the second website, they mentioned on fast track service PCC can be delivered in 20 days, as you mentioned not to go for it, I think it is not reliable.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

jeyam_555 said:


> Hi Jairichi,
> The first one looks reliable as you mentioned. Please advice the procedure to get fingerprints recorded since I couldn't find any websites related to State Crime Records Bureau, Tamilnadu Police. I am not sure the documents needed to carry for it. Since I am very early in the process of AU immigration, I don't have any documents relate to it. Just cleared PTE and EA assessment in process.
> And on the second website, they mentioned on fast track service PCC can be delivered in 20 days, as you mentioned not to go for it, I think it is not reliable.


This link was published in 2015
USA Police Clearance Certificate from India (Chennai)

I would suggest you to visit them first to know the documents requirement, cost and procedure. The best would be is to ask Kratimek


----------



## Kratimek (Mar 23, 2015)

jairichi said:


> jeyam_555 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jairichi,
> ...


Hi jeyam_555

The cost is Rs. 500 and you need to carry the copy of the following 
1.passport
2.proof of address
And letter for mentioning the reason for getting fingerprint 

And carry standard fingerprint card with you and visit the office between 10 am to 5pm and they will guide you .

Once you visit them and verify the requirement 

Thanks
Kratimek


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi kratimek, 
Thanks for the information. A standard fingerprint card means printout of form fd-258, or printing in some thick paper, sorry the question might be silly. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kratimek (Mar 23, 2015)

jeyam_555 said:


> Hi kratimek,
> Thanks for the information. A standard fingerprint card means printout of form fd-258, or printing in some thick paper, sorry the question might be silly.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


No issues..printing in thick paper. 
U can get in student xerox shop in adyar or any other branch


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Great thanks again 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## skcontact (Jul 25, 2016)

*US State Police Clearance*

Hi, 

I am new to this forum and found it very useful to understand the PR process. I am in process of lodging my application (got my invitation in 3rd Aug round) and confused with the US police clearance. I have been in US from May/2008 till Mar/2011 in New York. I have already applied for FBI police clearance. But do i need to apply for the state clearance as well?

If is confusing as in some forum it is said that US temporary residents currently residing in US should go for state police clearance as well if duration is more than 3 months. 

Can someone advise me on this pls? Thanks for your help and its highly appreciated. 

Thanks
Senthil


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/usa
US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months

As it is mentioned that it is needed only if you lived during last year. So I think it is not needed in your case. There are more experts in this forum. They can also confirm.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## skcontact (Jul 25, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/usa
> US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months
> 
> As it is mentioned that it is needed only if you lived during last year. So I think it is not needed in your case. There are more experts in this forum. They can also confirm.
> ...


Hi Jeyam, 
Thank you so much for quick reply and it is really helpful. Feeling bit relaxed now.


----------



## Kratimek (Mar 23, 2015)

Finally received grant today after long wait

Visa : 189
Occupation : 261312 - Programmer Developer 
PTE -A : 28/Feb/15 ; PTE-A score : L 78 ,R 68,S 66,W 75
ACS applied : 06/June/15
+ve Assessment: 15/June/15
EOI Sub (60 pts): 01/July/15
Invited: 22/Jan/16
Visa lodged: 11/March/16
CO Contact: 5/Apr/16
PCC India: 21/March/16
Medicals: 14 /Apr/16
PCC USA: 4/Aug/16
Visa grant: 12/Aug/2016


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Congratulations, you have gone a long way through. Best wishes for you

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh cool. Congrats. When and which city are you heading to?



Kratimek said:


> Finally received grant today after long wait
> 
> Visa : 189
> Occupation : 261312 - Programmer Developer
> ...


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

Hey guys.. I have a query regarding PCC. I got the invite on 3rd August round and currently in the process of getting the next set of documentation done.

I want to get my PCC done now, but I might need to travel to US next month. So here are my queries. 
1.How long does it usually take for the whole process of PCC to be over.? 
2.Can I get PCC done for India while in the US.
3.Do I need to get PCC for the US as well?
4.Which option is better, to get it done in India or in US considering the PCC expiry decides the IED.
5. Can I get medical check up done from US ?

Any information on this will be great. TIA



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

1.Indian PCC within India will take only 1 day
2. Yes
3. Depend upon your duration of stay
4. India is better
5. Yes (but very expensive as compare to India)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

mission_is_on said:


> 1.Indian PCC within India will take only 1 day
> 2. Yes
> 3. Depend upon your duration of stay
> 4. India is better
> ...




One day !! Wow .. That is quick .. So it's better to have everything done here I guess . How long I will be staying even I am not sure about it .. 
Also , I forgot to ask one more thing.. For my wife, she is still having the old passport having old address and name and my passport has her new name. Does it matter for the PCC ? 

Thanks for such a quick response. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

Nope..thats not an issue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

For Indian PCC you need to make an appointment (similar process we are doing for new passport)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

mission_is_on said:


> Nope..thats not an issue
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Awesome.. Really appreciate your help .. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

When in US - to get India PCC - just take original passport, copies of passport pages (front-back), valid visa copy, current address proof, miscellaneous form filled in with 2x2 photo. Bring it to India embassy + $40+$3 (cash or money order). You get your PCC same day.

For additional info on state PCC to others - 
1. Virginia PCC - take ID, filled in PCC request form + $10 - they give PCC same day.
2. CA PCC- I had to apply by post. Send your fingerprint card + $18 check - PCC is sent within 10 days.
3. NJ PCC - same as for California (not sure if going in person would speed up). But for out of state resident they need to call them & they would send a paper pack form to use.

FBI - takes 3-4 months in best case scenario (I am still waiting for ~ 1 month).


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

Have any one tried sending electronic finger print rather than on paper ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

mission_is_on said:


> Have any one tried sending electronic finger print rather than on paper ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never heard or read - any agency/state asking electronic (softcopy) for PCC!


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

No one asked . I was just thinking to send electronic finger prints to FBI for pcc. So I was just asking if any one tried


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

mission_is_on said:


> No one asked . I was just thinking to send electronic finger prints to FBI for pcc. So I was just asking if any one tried
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you mean live scan?


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

varunmehta said:


> One day !! Wow .. That is quick .. So it's better to have everything done here I guess . How long I will be staying even I am not sure about it ..
> Also , I forgot to ask one more thing.. For my wife, she is still having the old passport having old address and name and my passport has her new name. Does it matter for the PCC ?
> 
> Thanks for such a quick response.
> ...


One day only if your current residential address is same as address that is mentioned in passport.


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

jairichi said:


> One day only if your current residential address is same as address that is mentioned in passport.




Oh ok. I have a 4 months old passport.. So it's same for me.. But my wife's passport has her home address which is in an entirely different state.. So how much time will it take for her ? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

jairichi said:


> One day only if your current residential address is same as address that is mentioned in passport.


When trying for US state PCC when in US - you & your wife both need to show ID and current address proof (Utility, state ID, Driving licence lease document, postal mail from Doctor are usually accepted, phone bill are no-no).
It does not matter if you current US address is not same as in passport (most of people don't have it same) as long as you have evidence of current address.

For India PCC from Indian consulate in US - they would look for current passport only & internally they send a query to issuing embassy. If passport was issued in US then it is same day (I had seen ppl getting in 10 minutes while for me it took 2 hrs for SFO to respond to DC consulate). If the passport was issued in India - I am not sure if it would still in 1 day but does not hurt in trying may be it would be next day


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

varunmehta said:


> Oh ok. I have a 4 months old passport.. So it's same for me.. But my wife's passport has her home address which is in an entirely different state.. So how much time will it take for her ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


With a passport having a different address from the address she is currently staying it might take around a week plus to a month to get PCC at PSK. In that case if you and your spouse are in US it is better to apply for PCC from there at Indian consulate as it is quick.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

mission_is_on said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If live scan is provided outside US then you can do that and get fingerprints printed in the standard fingerprint card of FBI and send it to FBI for processing.


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

jairichi said:


> With a passport having a different address from the address she is currently staying it might take around a week plus to a month to get PCC at PSK. In that case if you and your spouse are in US it is better to apply for PCC from there at Indian consulate as it is quick.




Thanks for the info jairichi..appreciate it.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi All,
Does a PCC needs only 3 documents - completed application form ,FD-258 (2 copies to be on safer side) and credit card payment form.
I thought passport copies, VISA stamping, I-94 copies, might also be needed. If we add those will it make any difference?
I traveled 2 times, will it need 2 applications or one is sufficient (Question might be silly)
Can I have both my application and spouse application in single cover and send it or 2 separate envelopes is needed?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

jeyam_555 said:


> Hi All,
> Does a PCC needs only 3 documents - completed application form ,FD-258 (2 copies to be on safer side) and credit card payment form.
> I thought passport copies, VISA stamping, I-94 copies, might also be needed. If we add those will it make any difference?
> I traveled 2 times, will it need 2 applications or one is sufficient (Question might be silly)
> Can I have both my application and spouse application in single cover and send it or 2 separate envelopes is needed?


Just those 3 documents are enough.
Put a paperclip to your application and another to your spouse's set of documents and send them to FBI in a single envelope. Make sure you use a courier that allows you to track shipment.


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

While waiting for FBI PCC for 1 month. Meanwhile got the PCC for all US state I had resided in past 10 years. 
FBI would be doing all verification - if I were to send copy of my state PCC as reference - would this fast tract my application, anyone tried this before ?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

coffee123 said:


> While waiting for FBI PCC for 1 month. Meanwhile got the PCC for all US state I had resided in past 10 years.
> FBI would be doing all verification - if I were to send copy of my state PCC as reference - would this fast tract my application, anyone tried this before ?


No such modalities exist. And, federal database is different from the state.


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

jairichi said:


> If live scan is provided outside US then you can do that and get fingerprints printed in the standard fingerprint card of FBI and send it to FBI for processing.




What about within USA??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocky1977 (Nov 14, 2014)

Guys, 
Does anybody have a approx/average number of days it takes to receive the PCC after it has been posted by FBI in india. I called on 2nd August and was told the PCC was posted on that day and it has been almost 14 days but yet to receive the same here in bangalore.
Any average/approx/estimates based on statistics will help me wait longer.

REgards
Rocky


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

rocky1977 said:


> Guys,
> Does anybody have a approx/average number of days it takes to receive the PCC after it has been posted by FBI in india. I called on 2nd August and was told the PCC was posted on that day and it has been almost 14 days but yet to receive the same here in bangalore.
> Any average/approx/estimates based on statistics will help me wait longer.
> 
> ...


3 weeks at least.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

mission_is_on said:


> What about within USA??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not sure whether FBI will accept digital/electronic fingerprints submission. Almost 99% NO as it is explicitly mentioned fingerprint card.


----------



## gzstudio (Apr 4, 2016)

My credit card got deducted on 2nd of August.
When can I expect my PCC to arrive in Australia?

I'm a bit worried, because I had a change of address.
Although I did submit the address change request 
form but I'm not sure if it has been process. :/


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

gzstudio said:


> My credit card got deducted on 2nd of August.
> When can I expect my PCC to arrive in Australia?
> 
> I'm a bit worried, because I had a change of address.
> ...


You can call FBI and verify the address to where they had posted the report.


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

jairichi said:


> I am not sure whether FBI will accept digital/electronic fingerprints submission. Almost 99% NO as it is explicitly mentioned fingerprint card.




Ok. Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arpit2016 (Jul 6, 2016)

Anyone has any update to which date requests are being processed currently?


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

Copied from some other thread "credit card has been charged yesterday 18/8/2016. fingerprints have reached FBI on 20/6/2016'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

They had processed till 7th june on 17th Aug


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arpit2016 (Jul 6, 2016)

mission_is_on said:


> They had processed till 7th june on 17th Aug
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thankyou!


----------



## javelin throw (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi All,

My Credit card got charged yesterday. But when I called them they did not find my name in their system (They asked me to check if I sent it some other agency). Any idea what could be reason here.

Packet delivered: 20 June
CC Charged 19th Aug


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

Hi all,

I called yesterday to check my PCC status and the customer care person told me that it was mailed out on 8/18. I then asked if my finger prints were accepted and a report was successfully generated, I only got this response "Sir your request has been completed". I asked again if my finger prints were accepted and the response was again the same.

Does it mean that the finger prints were accepted or just the fact that they mailed a report OR a rejection means that the request was completed? :fingerscrossed:

Thanks!

ninaussie


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

ninaussie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I called yesterday to check my PCC status and the customer care person told me that it was mailed out on 8/18. I then asked if my finger prints were accepted and a report was successfully generated, I only got this response "Sir your request has been completed". I asked again if my finger prints were accepted and the response was again the same.
> 
> ...


Anyone please? 

Request completed = Fingerprints accepted

?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

ninaussie said:


> Anyone please?
> 
> Request completed = Fingerprints accepted
> 
> ...



It is difficult to say that. Some of the Call Center folks are not as detailed as others - I have faced the same. I suggest you call another day, and try your luck - some of them will clearly tell you whether the fingerprints went through.


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

Just got info 08 June applications were mailed out today..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

I sent my documents on 07June (assuming 4 days to reach FBI ~11 June).
My CC was charged on 08/12. Called FBI today they said the processing was completed on 8/18 and PCC was mailed today (8/22) morning. Now waiting for USPS mail, should reach me within this week (US address).


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

Mine was mailed 8/18 and received today 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

Hey All, 

After consulting with you guys, I went to passport office for my and spouse PCC. Since I have a new passport(with my wife's new name)I got the PCC on the same day. 
My wife was having old name and old address from a different state, it is now pending for physical police verification. :fingerscrossed:

Now I am really worried if it will work or not. My wife showed my passport and our marriage certificate as her current address proof.But since my passport is having her new name, she was told at counter A in the passport office that since she is not having any proof of current address with the old name and that the application will be rejected at counter C. For the next 1 hour in the office, we got worried as she wont be getting the PCC this way. But to our surprise, she wasn't stopped and the application was sent to the police dept for verification. 

Now it all depends on the police on how they take it, I am not sure if they have the authority to send a negative feedback based on this. What do you guys think?

Thanks, 
Varun


----------



## Gsun (May 16, 2013)

Hi Guys, could you let me know from where I can get fingerprints done in Bengalore for US PCC.
I called fingerprintexpert they seems expensive, asked me 2500rs /person. I have to get it for my wife and me.


----------



## dufferdev (Jan 17, 2016)

HI 

My documents reached FBI a month ago.. I have yet not been charged on my Credit Card.
Can someone please tell me how much time does it usually take ?

Also if anyone can help me out with number to reach FBI Helpdesk ?


----------



## epicentre (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi Guys - 

I couriered my request for US PCC to FBI last week along with the $18 check for one certificate.

I have put 4 fingerprint cards in the same envelope, just to ensure that if one is rejected they would use the other. I also emailed them saying the same, and they responded as below:

"...including multiple copies of your fingerprints is fine. They will pick from the best set to run through our system to try and ensure the least possibility of rejection"

Just thought I will share my experience...now, the agonizing wait for 12 weeks...fingers crossed.


----------



## gzstudio (Apr 4, 2016)

dufferdev said:


> HI
> 
> My documents reached FBI a month ago.. I have yet not been charged on my Credit Card.
> Can someone please tell me how much time does it usually take ?
> ...



My document reached FBI on 16 May. 
My Credit card was charged on 2 Aug
I received my PCC on 22 Aug


I'm not sure about the Helpdesk number, but I sent email to [email protected] asking for update. They reply within a day.


----------



## ashleo (Aug 24, 2016)

dufferdev said:


> HI
> 
> My documents reached FBI a month ago.. I have yet not been charged on my Credit Card.
> Can someone please tell me how much time does it usually take ?
> ...


Hi dufferdev - Is it possible that we can get a grant without a US PCC and can submit it later.


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

Finally got FBI PCC delivered to my home 
Sent doc to FBI on 07June & received PCC on 25Aug - in all ~ 11 weeks including postal deliveries.

Looks like the moment you get charges to CC - that is the time your case is actually worked on and within a week its done and mailed out.


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

I hope someone can guide us here. How long is the US PCC valid for? My husband has not visited US in the last 8 years. He has a PCC from there which has issue date of May 2015 so its more than a year old. Do we need a new one?


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

dink2s said:


> I hope someone can guide us here. How long is the US PCC valid for? My husband has not visited US in the last 8 years. He has a PCC from there which has issue date of May 2015 so its more than a year old. Do we need a new one?


To be straight - validity is not more than 12 month from issuance date. https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char says the same

You can try with old - likely it may get accepted initially only to be asked for recent PCC at later stage, adding to more delays. Not worth taking chances on this.


----------



## shrisam (Jul 6, 2016)

coffee123 said:


> Finally got FBI PCC delivered to my home
> Sent doc to FBI on 07June & received PCC on 25Aug - in all ~ 11 weeks including postal deliveries.
> 
> Looks like the moment you get charges to CC - that is the time your case is actually worked on and within a week its done and mailed out.



Wanted to check if you got your PCC delivered at India Address?
Thanks.


----------



## shrisam (Jul 6, 2016)

Gsun said:


> Hi Guys, could you let me know from where I can get fingerprints done in Bengalore for US PCC.
> I called fingerprintexpert they seems expensive, asked me 2500rs /person. I have to get it for my wife and me.


There are many options. you can choose from truth labs..dickenson road. they are good. Cost will be around Rs 2500 per person.


----------



## shrisam (Jul 6, 2016)

latest status of US PCC processing - copied from other thread - 
Called - 8/25 
Processing June 27th
Opening July 6th


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Quick question: I have lived in Aus for 12 months now. Do I need a state police check from my last US state? Or just the FBI check and a NPC from Australia?


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Ok, for some reason, it won't let me edit my last post. Anyway, I am really confused now. Someone told me that I will need a police check from every state that I lived in for more than 12 months, starting from the time I was 16. Is this true? The Immigration website listing required documents for a 189 skilled visa states that I only need a police check from any state that I lived in for more than 3 months in the last 12 month period. So, now I don't know what I need to do. Do I just need an FBI background check, or do I also need state police checks for all states that I lived in? I am from the US, so I really have no clue at this point. I would greatly appreciate any help...as I'm feeling completely overwhelmed at this stage. I was in the military, so I lived in 5 different states for over 12 months each. That seems like an awful lot. Can someone advise??


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Ok, for some reason, it won't let me edit my last post. Anyway, I am really confused now. Someone told me that I will need a police check from every state that I lived in for more than 12 months, starting from the time I was 16. Is this true? The Immigration website listing required documents for a 189 skilled visa states that I only need a police check from any state that I lived in for more than 3 months in the last 12 month period. So, now I don't know what I need to do. Do I just need an FBI background check, or do I also need state police checks for all states that I lived in? I am from the US, so I really have no clue at this point. I would greatly appreciate any help...as I'm feeling completely overwhelmed at this stage. I was in the military, so I lived in 5 different states for over 12 months each. That seems like an awful lot. Can someone advise??


Hi,
As you have rightly mentioned, that police check is needed from any state that you lived in for more than 3 months in the last 12 month period, I hope it is not required for you, since you have been out of US for the past 12 months. But double check with other experts.
"US citizens and permanent residents: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI or an approved channeller and a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months for the last 12 months."


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Hi,
> As you have rightly mentioned, that police check is needed from any state that you lived in for more than 3 months in the last 12 month period, I hope it is not required for you, since you have been out of US for the past 12 months. But double check with other experts.
> "US citizens and permanent residents: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI or an approved channeller and a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months for the last 12 months."


Thank you, Jeyam! I am not stressed if I have to get a police check for the last state I lived in, though it was 12 months ago. I was just making sure that I do not have to do one for every state, as that is daunting and a LOT of clearances to order.


----------



## Iamsanne_v (Aug 29, 2016)

Oh, I'm so glad I found this forum so I can ask my question.. 

I lived in the states for 12 months (Virginia) Aug 2013-2014. 
I have a FBI check from when I left the states (aug 2014).

Now, I'm not sure if I still need to apply for a new one to go with my visa application here in Australia (New Zealand Partner 461). I'm currently here on a working holiday visa (visa expires in April) but I wanted to apply quite early, you know just in case.

Now I noticed that the processing time is about 4 months! so if I need to re-apply for a FBI check I rather do it this week and hopefully have it by January.

What do you guys think? Do I need a new one?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Iamsanne_v said:


> Oh, I'm so glad I found this forum so I can ask my question..
> 
> I lived in the states for 12 months (Virginia) Aug 2013-2014.
> I have a FBI check from when I left the states (aug 2014).
> ...


Yes, you do need a new one. They are only valid for 12 months. So, I would go ahead and order a new one now, since it is a long wait for the FBI to process it.


----------



## Iamsanne_v (Aug 29, 2016)

Awh bummer thank you. 

Now I can go and sweat over finding out what my Social Security Number was.. cause I have no idea..


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Iamsanne_v said:


> Awh bummer thank you.
> 
> Now I can go and sweat over finding out what my Social Security Number was.. cause I have no idea..


You can contact Social Security offices and find out. Or, contact the nearest US embassy to you and see what you can find. From what I understand, you may have to apply for a replacement card. Or, if you filed taxes, find your last tax return and your social should be on there. Additionally, if you have your last FBI background check, it might be on there? 

Here is the number: Social Security Administration 1-800-772-1213


----------



## Iamsanne_v (Aug 29, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> You can contact Social Security offices and find out. Or, contact the nearest US embassy to you and see what you can find. From what I understand, you may have to apply for a replacement card. Or, if you filed taxes, find your last tax return and your social should be on there. Additionally, if you have your last FBI background check, it might be on there?
> 
> Here is the number: Social Security Administration 1-800-772-1213


You're a superstar, thanks so much.

I've asked my mum to go through a few bags with all my USA stuff in there (in the Netherlands) but it's such a small paper I have no idea if she will be able to find it.

When I get home from work today I was planning on checking the old certificate.
Good idea to check the tax papers.. maybe I have some in my email.

Just need a moment to ''calm down'' and realise it will be fine and I can get this certificate in time. 
Last time I applied for it in the USA and had it within days.. so definitely didn't expect months.. 


Anyone have an idea what extra they charge for postage to Australia? 
So its $18 + .... ?


----------



## Iamsanne_v (Aug 29, 2016)

You think they define living as when you entered the country and when you left?
Because technically I lived in USA for 11 months (+ a few days) and then traveled (without having an address anymore) for another month.. I just hit 12 months and 1 week I think... 

Would be mega convenient if I would just slip under the 12 month rule like that, haha!


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Iamsanne_v said:


> You think they define living as when you entered the country and when you left?
> Because technically I lived in USA for 11 months (+ a few days) and then traveled (without having an address anymore) for another month.. I just hit 12 months and 1 week I think...
> 
> Would be mega convenient if I would just slip under the 12 month rule like that, haha!


Yea, but if the US still had your address listed (meaning you didn't change it at the US post office), then it could still qualify and you were still in the United States for 12 months. Which means, you do need the FBI background check. It would go from the date you entered the US to the date you left. I'd go ahead and get it...better to be safe than sorry. Or, you can wait for them to ask you for it. Up to you but with how long it is taking (4 months or so), you'd be smart to go ahead and start your background check before you lodge.


----------



## Iamsanne_v (Aug 29, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Yea, but if the US still had your address listed (meaning you didn't change it at the US post office), then it could still qualify and you were still in the United States for 12 months. Which means, you do need the FBI background check. It would go from the date you entered the US to the date you left. I'd go ahead and get it...better to be safe than sorry. Or, you can wait for them to ask you for it. Up to you but with how long it is taking (4 months or so), you'd be smart to go ahead and start your background check before you lodge.


Yeah, I don't think I would want to risk that. I didn't change an address (ever?) at the post office, like I didn't even register myself at an post office either. I used the address at the SSN office as well as my tax forms and banking but thath's it.. and after I just left the country (after cancelling my bank account). 

I just need a moment to relax and find my SSN and then I'll be more relaxed and confident in applying for this one. 
Hopefully I can get it done by the end of the week. 

Just researching how to get it send back from USA to Aus in the most quick, costless and efficient way.

Thanks again for all your answers.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Iamsanne_v said:


> Yeah, I don't think I would want to risk that. I didn't change an address (ever?) at the post office, like I didn't even register myself at an post office either. I used the address at the SSN office as well as my tax forms and banking but thath's it.. and after I just left the country (after cancelling my bank account).
> 
> I just need a moment to relax and find my SSN and then I'll be more relaxed and confident in applying for this one.
> Hopefully I can get it done by the end of the week.
> ...


Either make yourself an account with the US Postal Service, or others have said an account with FedEx. They will mail it to you, via First Class US mail. I've received items from the US via First Class US mail...some took a week to receive, while others took 3 weeks. I guess it just really depends on where it's coming from. But, you can go online and print out a US mailing label, and affix it to a self addressed envelope to send with your application. Read back through this thread..it has a lot of great information about all of this. And yes, just relax. You have a social security number...so you'll be fine.


----------



## rocky1977 (Nov 14, 2014)

rocky1977 said:


> Guys,
> Does anybody have a approx/average number of days it takes to receive the PCC after it has been posted by FBI in india. I called on 2nd August and was told the PCC was posted on that day and it has been almost 14 days but yet to receive the same here in bangalore.
> Any average/approx/estimates based on statistics will help me wait longer.
> 
> ...


So now its exactly 4 weeks from the date (2nd Aug) when they mentioned the PCC was posted. but i am yet to receive the same. how long more should i continue to wait. if not what are my next steps. I do have a friend in US to whose address i can request FBI to send the second copy and then he can just scan it for me. 
Is there any optinon for FBI to send me a scan copy since for Australia we anyway need just scan copy only. i have now waited for almost 3 1/2 months now.
If i have to request a new copy of report to us address what is the process.
I am getting tensed now since i just got a email from GSM asking again for the US PCC for my application to be process, even though i had updated them with my US PCC submission proof.

Regards
Rocky


----------



## zeropoint61 (Aug 29, 2016)

*Wife's police clearance*

Hi guys,

My wife stayed in US for about 6 months. Do I need to get a Police Clearance Certificate for her?


----------



## zeropoint61 (Aug 29, 2016)

*Wife's police clearance*

Hi guys,

My wife stayed with me in US for less than 6 months. Do I need to get a police clearance report for her? 

According to https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char website, you need it if you stayed more than a year. However, in https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/usa#sub-heading-0 webpage, it says:


> US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months.


which one should I follow?


----------



## Iamsanne_v (Aug 29, 2016)

@Zeropoint61; 
As far as I know only when it's 12 months or longer.
I think the FBI states you have to have lived in a state 3 months or longer to be able to access a PCC.


For Postage: I am trying to make an account with either Fedex or USPS so FBI can send the results back to Australia. If I want to create my shipping label I can only do so when entering a date of shipment. Now, I would have no idea when the FBI would post my stuff back to USA (plus I can't select a day 4 months in advance). 

How did you guys do that? I wanted to follow the tip given of giving an already stamped/labeled envelope together with my fingerprints.


----------



## zeropoint61 (Aug 29, 2016)

I have couple of questions about PCC from USA:
1- I need two FBI report in a separate sealed envelope, should I send two different applications in different envelopes? 
2- In the FBI application form (I-783), what should I write in "Mail Results to Address" section? Should it be my home address?
3- I got my fingerprints done today at a Live Scan office (Verify in Campbell, CA). I got them printed on 258 cards. Now, how should I apply for the PCC in California? I am not US citizen or PR.
4- Should the PCC letter be sealed when you submit as a part of your package for Australian PR application? 

Thanks.


----------



## Iamsanne_v (Aug 29, 2016)

zeropoint61 said:


> I have couple of questions about PCC from USA:
> 1- I need two FBI report in a separate sealed envelope, should I send two different applications in different envelopes?
> 2- In the FBI application form (I-783), what should I write in "Mail Results to Address" section? Should it be my home address?
> 3- I got my fingerprints done today at a Live Scan office (Verify in Campbell, CA). I got them printed on 258 cards. Now, how should I apply for the PCC in California? I am not US citizen or PR.
> ...




1. You can send both applications in one envelope I believe. (You have to pay for 2 on the credit card form (or however you're paying).
2. Yes home address (or whatever address you want it delivered to)
3. How long will you be in USA for? I wasn't a citizen or PR but could apply for it in the country when I got my first one done, but I had a 1 year visa.
I would at least send it while you are in USA, it will arrive lots quicker that way. 
4. I don't think so, but not sure about this.


----------



## zeropoint61 (Aug 29, 2016)

Iamsanne_v said:


> 1. You can send both applications in one envelope I believe. (You have to pay for 2 on the credit card form (or however you're paying).
> 2. Yes home address (or whatever address you want it delivered to)
> 3. How long will you be in USA for? I wasn't a citizen or PR but could apply for it in the country when I got my first one done, but I had a 1 year visa.
> I would at least send it while you are in USA, it will arrive lots quicker that way.
> 4. I don't think so, but not sure about this.


Thank you so much. I have been in US for over 7 years and I think I will be here for at least 1-2 months. How should I apply for the California one? Do you mean that the FBI PCC will be faster when you reside in the states?


----------



## Iamsanne_v (Aug 29, 2016)

Ah my mistake. I see that is for US citizens and PR.. 

Convinced I got mine within a week maybe 2.. maybe the process time was just a lot shorter back then.


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

My husband lived in 2 states in the US-florida for over 12 months and new hampshire for 4-5 months. What would he need? from both states or FBI? He was on visa...


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

dink2s said:


> My husband lived in 2 states in the US-florida for over 12 months and new hampshire for 4-5 months. What would he need? from both states or FBI? He was on visa...


He absolutely needs a US PCC.
US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months.
https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/usa


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks jairichi...
So as per this 'FBI Identity History Summary' should be enough in his case, because it was not in the past year that he lived there, somewhere in 2006-2008.

"if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months."

Am I Correct? 





jairichi said:


> He absolutely needs a US PCC.
> US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months.
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/usa


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

dink2s said:


> Thanks jairichi...
> So as per this 'FBI Identity History Summary' should be enough in his case, because it was not in the past year that he lived there, somewhere in 2006-2008.
> 
> "if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months."
> ...


Yes, that is correct. Only his FBI PCC will do. Not required to get state PCC.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

zeropoint61 said:


> Thank you so much. I have been in US for over 7 years and I think I will be here for at least 1-2 months. How should I apply for the California one? Do you mean that the FBI PCC will be faster when you reside in the states?


Irrespective of from where you apply for US PCC, FBI will take their sweet time of 13 to 15 weeks for processing.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Yea, but if the US still had your address listed (meaning you didn't change it at the US post office), then it could still qualify and you were still in the United States for 12 months. Which means, you do need the FBI background check. It would go from the date you entered the US to the date you left. I'd go ahead and get it...better to be safe than sorry. Or, you can wait for them to ask you for it. Up to you but with how long it is taking (4 months or so), you'd be smart to go ahead and start your background check before you lodge.


Correction here. USPS records do not matter at all. What matters is the date of entry and exit as per immigration records. So, you were correct in asking the questioner to go for US PCC.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Iamsanne_v said:


> @Zeropoint61;
> As far as I know only when it's 12 months or longer.
> I think the FBI states you have to have lived in a state 3 months or longer to be able to access a PCC.
> 
> ...


You are misguided here. FBI does not accept any prepaid return envelopes with your application as report will be sent by standard USPS first class mail.
https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks

10. How will my Identity History Summary be sent back to me?

The FBI will return all results, both foreign and domestic, by U.S. First-Class Mail via the United States Postal Service.

14. Can I send a self-addressed stamped envelope with my request?

Due to automation of the mailing process, the FBI does not accept return self-addressed stamped envelopes with Departmental Order requests.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

If I were you I would get a US PCC even though the stay was less than 6 months.



zeropoint61 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My wife stayed with me in US for less than 6 months. Do I need to get a police clearance report for her?
> 
> ...


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

zeropoint61 said:


> I have couple of questions about PCC from USA:
> 1- I need two FBI report in a separate sealed envelope, should I send two different applications in different envelopes?
> 2- In the FBI application form (I-783), what should I write in "Mail Results to Address" section? Should it be my home address?
> 3- I got my fingerprints done today at a Live Scan office (Verify in Campbell, CA). I got them printed on 258 cards. Now, how should I apply for the PCC in California? I am not US citizen or PR.
> ...


4. Everything is online with Australian PR. You send a scanned copy of the report. It is up to you to notarize/certify it.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Iamsanne_v said:


> Awh bummer thank you.
> 
> Now I can go and sweat over finding out what my Social Security Number was.. cause I have no idea..


Providing a SSN is an option and not mandatory.


----------



## rocky1977 (Nov 14, 2014)

So now its exactly 4 weeks from the date (2nd Aug) when they mentioned the PCC was posted. but i am yet to receive the same( at my bangalore address). how long more should i continue to wait. if not what are my next steps. I do have a friend in US to whose address i can request FBI to send the second copy and then he can just scan it for me. 
Is there any optinon for FBI to send me a scan copy since for Australia we anyway need just scan copy only. i have now waited for almost 3 1/2 months now.
If i have to request a new copy of report to us address what is the process.
I am getting tensed now since i just got a email from GSM asking again for the US PCC for my application to be process, even though i had updated them with my US PCC submission proof.

Regards
Rocky


----------



## ArunkumarB (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi @favour28,

Unless you have been staying above 12 months you don't need to bother about PCC.
)(Unless there is any major change on policy as of march 2016).

For a better side , initiate your PCC in parallel. You may need to apply for both state and Federal PCC in US. It is time consuming affair.

Regards
Arun


----------



## Iamsanne_v (Aug 29, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Providing a SSN is an option and not mandatory.


Thank you for your answer on how to post it (and get it back). That's great. Now I can go for my fingerprints today and mail it. I really thought you had to pay extra for the postage. Thank you. 

Also, I have found my SSN. Wuhuu.


----------



## zeropoint61 (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks for the answers to my previous questions. However, I am still not sure about my PCC from California. I have my fingerprint card taken at a Live Scan office. Now, where should I submit the card to (as non US citizen and PR)? what application form should I fill out and where I can download it from? how should I pay for it? Can someone please share his/her experience in California with me?


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

zeropoint61 said:


> Thanks for the answers to my previous questions. However, I am still not sure about my PCC from California. I have my fingerprint card taken at a Live Scan office. Now, where should I submit the card to (as non US citizen and PR)? what application form should I fill out and where I can download it from? how should I pay for it? Can someone please share his/her experience in California with me?


California PCC is straight forward, https://oag.ca.gov/sites/all/files/agweb/pdfs/fingerprints/forms/visa_immigration_clearance.pdf?
1. FD 258 ten printed card
2. $32 Money order, Certified cashier check or personal check - payable to The California DPJ
3. Cover letter stating that a record clearance is needed & why

Mail 3 items to - 
DEPARTMENT OF JUSTICE 
Applicant Processing Program 
P.O.BOX 903417 
Sacramento, CA 94203-4170
ATTN: VISA-IMMIGRATION


----------



## zeropoint61 (Aug 29, 2016)

coffee123 said:


> California PCC is straight forward, https://oag.ca.gov/sites/all/files/agweb/pdfs/fingerprints/forms/visa_immigration_clearance.pdf?
> 1. FD 258 ten printed card
> 2. $32 Money order, Certified cashier check or personal check - payable to The California DPJ
> 3. Cover letter stating that a record clearance is needed & why
> ...


Thanks , appreciate it


----------



## zeropoint61 (Aug 29, 2016)

coffee123 said:


> California PCC is straight forward, https://oag.ca.gov/sites/all/files/agweb/pdfs/fingerprints/forms/visa_immigration_clearance.pdf?
> 1. FD 258 ten printed card
> 2. $32 Money order, Certified cashier check or personal check - payable to The California DPJ
> 3. Cover letter stating that a record clearance is needed & why
> ...


@Coffee123:
How should I apply for FBI PCC if I need two sealed letters? Should I submit them in a separate envelope? or they can be in the same envelope but with payment for two?


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

zeropoint61 said:


> @Coffee123:
> How should I apply for FBI PCC if I need two sealed letters? Should I submit them in a separate envelope? or they can be in the same envelope but with payment for two?


Based on my call with FBI support number - they don't give multiple copies, I didn't ask or push them any further on how to get it as my need was just one. If you really need 2 copies then better call them on their support number (listed on their page).


----------



## mohammed2323 (Aug 31, 2016)

Can someone assist with Texas State PCC? I have been searching for some time but am unable to find out how to go about it. I am not in the United States anymore so cannot go in for a fingerprinting appointment.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

zeropoint61 said:


> @Coffee123:
> How should I apply for FBI PCC if I need two sealed letters? Should I submit them in a separate envelope? or they can be in the same envelope but with payment for two?


Do check their website before posting questions that are clearly answered in their website.
https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks
2. Do I have to pay $18 for each copy requested if I need more than one copy of my results?

The FBI will provide one sealed response for each request received. You may make as many copies as needed upon receipt of your response. Note: If you need additional sealed responses mailed to the same address or a separate address, you must submit an additional request with another payment of $18 for each sealed response requested. Also, if you need additional copies of your response that do not need to be in a sealed envelope, you may make as many copies as needed upon receipt of your response.


----------



## zeropoint61 (Aug 29, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Do check their website before posting questions that are clearly answered in their website.
> https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks
> 2. Do I have to pay $18 for each copy requested if I need more than one copy of my results?
> 
> The FBI will provide one sealed response for each request received. You may make as many copies as needed upon receipt of your response. Note: If you need additional sealed responses mailed to the same address or a separate address, you must submit an additional request with another payment of $18 for each sealed response requested. Also, if you need additional copies of your response that do not need to be in a sealed envelope, you may make as many copies as needed upon receipt of your response.


@jairichi:
Well it is vague. If I want to order two sealed report, should I submit two separate requests in two envelopes (one fingerprint card, one application form, and one credit card payment form in each envelope for each request)? Or I just need to submit one fingerprint, credit card payment form of two sealed report ($36), and one application form? This is not clear in the FBI website you mentioned.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

zeropoint61 said:


> @jairichi:
> Well it is vague. If I want to order two sealed report, should I submit two separate requests in two envelopes (one fingerprint card, one application form, and one credit card payment form in each envelope for each request)? Or I just need to submit one fingerprint, credit card payment form of two sealed report ($36), and one application form? This is not clear in the FBI website you mentioned.


Separate envelopes with fingerprints, application form and CC payment.
Out of curiosity why do you need two?


----------



## zeropoint61 (Aug 29, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Separate envelopes with fingerprints, application form and CC payment.
> Out of curiosity why do you need two?


@jairichi
Thanks for your help. Well I need one sealed letter for an employer. So if I have to order two to open one of them and make required copies.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

mohammed2323 said:


> Can someone assist with Texas State PCC? I have been searching for some time but am unable to find out how to go about it. I am not in the United States anymore so cannot go in for a fingerprinting appointment.


Your best bet is to find the number of the local police department in the Texas city that you lived in. Get the information on how to order a police clearance from them. Most of the time, they don't need your fingerprints...just your identity information. However, that being said, not all are the same. So, find the number online and give them a call to find out what to do.


----------



## shrisam (Jul 6, 2016)

Any update on the latest date for which the US PCC has been processed?


----------



## roy1947 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi,

I had received USA PCC in February'2016.

But I need PCC again.

If I call customer care will they send another copy ?
Should I send Credit Card form and ask them to send again ?

Thanks


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

roy1947 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had received USA PCC in February'2016.
> 
> ...


New set of fingerprints, completed application form and payment form.


----------



## nitinkgarg (Jun 20, 2016)

Any idea if I can send both my wife's and my forms and fingerprints in one envelope?


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

nitinkgarg said:


> Any idea if I can send both my wife's and my forms and fingerprints in one envelope?


I would send separate...as that's what it appears to suggest on the website. Though, what you could do is put them in separate envelopes, then put both of those in a larger envelope/document pack and send it that way as one package. Just a suggestion and what I am planning on doing to avoid two separate postage charges.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> I would send separate...as that's what it appears to suggest on the website. Though, what you could do is put them in separate envelopes, then put both of those in a larger envelope/document pack and send it that way as one package. Just a suggestion and what I am planning on doing to avoid two separate postage charges.


Thanks for the reply, I too in the same confusion

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## singh.manjeet1982 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi All. please help

I got FBI PCC report few days back. I lived in 3 states in past 10 years in USA. Do I need to have PCC for all the three states as well.

I have received the ITA but not yet applied for. So should I wait to for PCC or can apply for visa.


Thanks


----------



## singh.manjeet1982 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi All. please help

I got FBI PCC report few days back. I had lived in 3 states in past 10 years in USA. currently I am in India. Do I need to have PCC for all the three states as well.

I have received the ITA but not yet applied for. So should I wait to for PCC or can apply for visa.


Thanks


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Hi All. please help
> 
> I got FBI PCC report few days back. I had lived in 3 states in past 10 years in USA. currently I am in India. Do I need to have PCC for all the three states as well.
> 
> ...


No. You only need a state police check if you have lived in any US state for 3 months or more in the past 12 months. If you have not lived in the US in the past 12 months, you don't need separate state checks. Just the FBI PCC.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Ok, I do have a question for you veterans out there. My 17 year old son lived in Alaska with his father last year, so I need to order his state police check. They have 2 types...one with just using his name and id information; and one that uses fingerprints. They don't know which one I need for the 189 visa. Will the name and id check be sufficient? That is what they do here in Australia for the NPC...you don't submit fingerprints. Plus, we are also doing his FBI background check with fingerprints...so not sure which one to order. If we have to do the fingerprint one, it will take a LOT longer...longer than the FBI check. So obviously, I'd rather do the name/id one instead if that will be sufficient. They are both full police clearances.

Can anyone give me suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

nitinkgarg said:


> Any idea if I can send both my wife's and my forms and fingerprints in one envelope?


Yes, you can. We did that and got our PCC without an issue. Keep your documents in a clear plastic folder and your spouse's in a separate one. Put both of them in an envelope and send it to FBI.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Ok, I do have a question for you veterans out there. My 17 year old son lived in Alaska with his father last year, so I need to order his state police check. They have 2 types...one with just using his name and id information; and one that uses fingerprints. They don't know which one I need for the 189 visa. Will the name and id check be sufficient? That is what they do here in Australia for the NPC...you don't submit fingerprints. Plus, we are also doing his FBI background check with fingerprints...so not sure which one to order. If we have to do the fingerprint one, it will take a LOT longer...longer than the FBI check. So obviously, I'd rather do the name/id one instead if that will be sufficient. They are both full police clearances.
> 
> Can anyone give me suggestions? Thanks!


In my opinion it has to be a PCC. DIBP does not care whether it was obtained after fingerprints check or just name check.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

jairichi said:


> In my opinion it has to be a PCC. DIBP does not care whether it was obtained after fingerprints check or just name check.


They are both PCCs. Just one is a PCC utilizing name/identification and the other does a fingerprint search. I believe the fingerprint search one is a more in-depth one for other state authorities...but any person can order their own records at any time.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> They are both PCCs. Just one is a PCC utilizing name/identification and the other does a fingerprint search. I believe the fingerprint search one is a more in-depth one for other state authorities...but any person can order their own records at any time.


Yes, I know that. That is why I said DIBP does not care what is done to get a PCC. As long as it is an official document from a state authority that it is a PCC and no records are found your son should be fine.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Yes, I know that. That is why I said DIBP does not care what is done to get a PCC. As long as it is an official document from a state authority that it is a PCC and no records are found your son should be fine.


Oh ok, perfect! Sorry, I misunderstood your last post. That sounds great and the department actually did get back to me and said that the first option should be fine. So, I am going to go ahead and post the request for the first option. Will probably still take about 4 weeks to get it back...but that is better than 4 months!

Cheers and thanks for the clarification.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Oh ok, perfect! Sorry, I misunderstood your last post. That sounds great and the department actually did get back to me and said that the first option should be fine. So, I am going to go ahead and post the request for the first option. Will probably still take about 4 weeks to get it back...but that is better than 4 months!
> 
> Cheers and thanks for the clarification.


No worries at all. Yes, I agree 4 weeks is nothing compared to 4 months for FBI PCC.
Good luck.


----------



## rocky1977 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi All,
I need some advice from seniors. My PCC was posted by FBI on 2nd August and it has been one month since and i have not received it at my India Address. Based on some comments in this post I have gone ahead and send them an email asking for change of address and resending he PCC to my friends address in USA. I did that yesterday. I called them after that and they say that it will take time for them to go thru the email and process it. 
I wanted to know from this group from people who have faced such issues. Hoow much time does it take from the time you send a change of address request for them to re process and send the PCC . should i call them again after a week to check on the status of the resending of PCC. do they reply to the email send to them with confirmation if the results were send or not ?

Any response for this will be very helpfull.

REgards
Rocky


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Sorry I forgot to reply to your PM. FBI is very quick to update the change of address. Give them a call early next week to check whether they despatched the duplicate copy of your report to your friend's address in US.



rocky1977 said:


> Hi All,
> I need some advice from seniors. My PCC was posted by FBI on 2nd August and it has been one month since and i have not received it at my India Address. Based on some comments in this post I have gone ahead and send them an email asking for change of address and resending he PCC to my friends address in USA. I did that yesterday. I called them after that and they say that it will take time for them to go thru the email and process it.
> I wanted to know from this group from people who have faced such issues. Hoow much time does it take from the time you send a change of address request for them to re process and send the PCC . should i call them again after a week to check on the status of the resending of PCC. do they reply to the email send to them with confirmation if the results were send or not ?
> 
> ...


----------



## rocky1977 (Nov 14, 2014)

jairichi said:


> Sorry I forgot to reply to your PM. FBI is very quick to update the change of address. Give them a call early next week to check whether they despatched the duplicate copy of your report to your friend's address in US.


Thanks a Lot Jairichi,
I was expecting a response from you only as always.


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

Applied 30th june
Cc got charged 24th Aug
Processed 31st Aug
Got it Today..

Thanks All


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitinkgarg (Jun 20, 2016)

Latest update:

We are currently opening mail from 7/18/2016 and processing the fingerprints from 7/5/2016


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

mission_is_on said:


> Applied 30th june
> Cc got charged 24th Aug
> Processed 31st Aug
> Got it Today..
> ...


Great you got it in 2 months. I have applied yesterday, fingers crossed.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Everlast15 (Jul 17, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Sorry I forgot to reply to your PM. FBI is very quick to update the change of address. Give them a call early next week to check whether they despatched the duplicate copy of your report to your friend's address in US.



I requested the check 6 months ago but the result was lost during mailing. I have re-done the new fingerprint card and am getting ready to start the whole process over.

Are you saying there is a way to get a copy of previous result re-issued? That would work nicely for me, since I don't live in the US anymore and there are no changes on the record.

Thank you in advance


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Everlast15 said:


> I requested the check 6 months ago but the result was lost during mailing. I have re-done the new fingerprint card and am getting ready to start the whole process over.
> 
> Are you saying there is a way to get a copy of previous result re-issued? That would work nicely for me, since I don't live in the US anymore and there are no changes on the record.
> 
> Thank you in advance


I do not know how long after a report is generated and lost in mail one is allowed to get a duplicate. FBI asks applicants to call after a month of dispatch to request for a duplicate to be sent if report is lost by postal mail. Do give them a call now.


----------



## aava (Sep 8, 2016)

*State police report USA*

Hi 

I have lived in multiple states in USA and I was only able to get the Wisconsin Background check. However, the case office have only asked for FBI Report as an additional document. 

Does anyone knows if the CO will ask for further police clearance from all other states as well ?


Thanks


----------



## Iamsanne_v (Aug 29, 2016)

Does anyone know if the fingerprints have to be done by an official?

I went to the police station here in Australia and they charge $125 now... 

I mean, I'll do it obviously if I have to, but I was wondering if they FBI accepts ''any'' fingerprints.. if I can do them correctly myself I might as well try myself?


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

FBI need the finger prints on form FD 258 that it.. Its taken by official or self doesn't matter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamsanne_v (Aug 29, 2016)

mission_is_on said:


> FBI need the finger prints on form FD 258 that it.. Its taken by official or self doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah that's what I thought... but the Australian Police kept on saying that it had to be an official and they needed to stamp it and otherwise it wouldn't count.. 

I said I don't think that was true, but wanted to check here anyway.

I'll get my self some stamping ink then and do t myself... 
Saves me 125 dollars for 10 fingerprints on a piece of paper (that I supplied myself) lol.


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

Make sure u will use good quality paper or try for FD 258 if u will get it from somewhere 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

aava said:


> Hi
> 
> I have lived in multiple states in USA and I was only able to get the Wisconsin Background check. However, the case office have only asked for FBI Report as an additional document.
> 
> ...


You should only need an FBI background check. Unless you've lived in any US state for more than 3 months in the past 12 months. If you haven't lived in the US in the past 12 months, then you don't need individual state checks.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Iamsanne_v said:


> Yeah that's what I thought... but the Australian Police kept on saying that it had to be an official and they needed to stamp it and otherwise it wouldn't count..
> 
> I said I don't think that was true, but wanted to check here anyway.
> 
> ...


Actually, I looked into this myself. The FBI requires fingerprints to be taken by law enforcement or by a professional fingerprinting service. I had to do this myself this past Friday. The WA police will not do fingerprinting anymore. So, I had to travel to Perth and get them done by a fingerprinting service. It was $99 for me and another $99 for my son. They did 2 sets for each of us and then signed/stamped the cards and put them in an envelope. I am using an FBI channeler to get my background checks completed.

I was going to do them myself as well. But found that it wasn't allowed. See if you can find a service to do them. Many times, it's cheaper. Best of luck!


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

There is no such restrictions that finger print should be taken by law enforcement or by a professional fingerprinting service in case you are sending application directly to FBI . I am not sure about the process if you are applying through FBI Channeler.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aava (Sep 8, 2016)

*USA police report*



LadyRogueRayne said:


> You should only need an FBI background check. Unless you've lived in any US state for more than 3 months in the past 12 months. If you haven't lived in the US in the past 12 months, then you don't need individual state checks.


Many thanks. They have posted mine on 2nd September hoping to get in Australia by 16th. However I have already submitted the receipt of bank account to the case officer. 

😊😊


----------



## aava (Sep 8, 2016)

Iamsanne_v said:


> Yeah that's what I thought... but the Australian Police kept on saying that it had to be an official and they needed to stamp it and otherwise it wouldn't count..
> 
> I said I don't think that was true, but wanted to check here anyway.
> 
> ...


Hi
In that case try another nearby police station. One of the police station asked me for referral letter and $4o on top of it and when I crossed check with another one they did it doe free of cost and without any referral doc .


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi, Can anyone give feedback for Truth Labs and AHFS (Mr Koshti) in Bangalore for fingerprinting.
Where did you get it done and whats the feedback?


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

dink2s said:


> Hi, Can anyone give feedback for Truth Labs and AHFS (Mr Koshti) in Bangalore for fingerprinting.
> Where did you get it done and whats the feedback?


Since I am from Chennai I did in at state crime records bureau. Try researching any government organizations is available

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mihird (Feb 20, 2016)

dink2s said:


> Hi, Can anyone give feedback for Truth Labs and AHFS (Mr Koshti) in Bangalore for fingerprinting.
> Where did you get it done and whats the feedback?


Truth labs Bangalore is good. I did it from there.


----------



## ethan612 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi, guys. I am new here. Could some1 help me with my issue here? My PCC was rejected yesterday after almost 3 months waiting because of uncleared fingerpints I handed in, which was printed by a local police station in Sydney. But I have already lodged the application of PR visa and a CO contacted me and requested for police clearance in the US. So is there any chance I can get my PCC in an alternative way instead of from FBI? Is it OK if I ask CO for an extension of time to hand in the clearance?


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

ethan612 said:


> Hi, guys. I am new here. Could some1 help me with my issue here? My PCC was rejected yesterday after almost 3 months waiting because of uncleared fingerpints I handed in, which was printed by a local police station in Sydney. But I have already lodged the application of PR visa and a CO contacted me and requested for police clearance in the US. So is there any chance I can get my PCC in an alternative way instead of from FBI? Is it OK if I ask CO for an extension of time to hand in the clearance?


Send new fingerprints (I'd send 2 sets) and let your CO know what is going on. Give CO evidence that you've sent off for the PCC (mail receipt, email from FBI, etc.). Keep your CO informed of what is going on and ask for an extension.


----------



## ethan612 (Sep 13, 2016)

thanks, I already did another request in local police station. Using livescan machine instead of ink.Hope this time works


----------



## gagneshsharma (Jul 4, 2016)

Hello all 
I'm from india and I came across an agency in New Delhi for getting done USA PCC. The agency charge INR 12000 (>US$200) for digitizing fingerprints and getting the PCC result done to be mailed only inside USA in and around 10-12 days. From USA address to deliver home country like India for me it's clients responsibility. Any friends address will work for delivery. 
Is anyone familiar with this? 
Is it legit? 
Kindly share your input. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Search for any government organizations to get fingerprints done by yourself. 12000 is costly I believe. I spent 1000 for fingerprints and 2000 for UPS courier charges. I think it can be delivered directly to India through USPS. I followed the below link.
http://www.paramg.com/tao/how-to-obtain-us-police-clearance-certificate-from-india-chennai/

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gagneshsharma (Jul 4, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Search for any government organizations to get fingerprints done by yourself. 12000 is costly I believe. I spent 1000 for fingerprints and 2000 for UPS courier charges. I think it can be delivered directly to India through USPS. I followed the below link.
> http://www.paramg.com/tao/how-to-obtain-us-police-clearance-certificate-from-india-chennai/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk




Thanks Jeyam. All my docs are ready and been already uploaded at immi account. The intent was saving time. Though not completed 1 year in USA but based on travel record to US potentially CO might ask for it. 
Does FBI still hold around 12 weeks of precessing time? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Yes it takes 12 weeks time. I am confused whether it will be sent to India directly

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

It is mentioned in the site as such. 
"10. How will my*Identity History Summary be sent back to me?

The FBI will return all results, both foreign and domestic, by U.S. First-Class Mail via the United States Postal Service."

Seniors Please advice if I am wrong. Will it be directly sent to India without any additional charges. I have neither provided any USA address nor a self addressed envelope.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gagneshsharma (Jul 4, 2016)

Jeyam just to be clear local US address was meant only for digitisation of finger prints for INR 12000 fast track process as told by agency. 
My query was if some one might have used this kind of service before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

gagneshsharma said:


> Jeyam just to be clear local US address was meant only for digitisation of finger prints for INR 12000 fast track process as told by agency.
> My query was if some one might have used this kind of service before.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry I am not aware of digitisation of fingerprints.
As per fbi website Fingerprints taken with ink or via live scan are acceptable.
I have used ink for fingerprints.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> It is mentioned in the site as such.
> "10. How will my*Identity History Summary be sent back to me?
> 
> The FBI will return all results, both foreign and domestic, by U.S. First-Class Mail via the United States Postal Service."
> ...


Yes, they will send it directly to you, without you paying anything extra. It could take about 4 weeks to receive through the post. So, make sure you remember that. I am in Australia and have received US First-Class mail...some things only took a week to get to me, while others took 4 weeks.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Yes, they will send it directly to you, without you paying anything extra. It could take about 4 weeks to receive through the post. So, make sure you remember that. I am in Australia and have received US First-Class mail...some things only took a week to get to me, while others took 4 weeks.


Thanks and appreciate your help

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

gagneshsharma said:


> Jeyam just to be clear local US address was meant only for digitisation of finger prints for INR 12000 fast track process as told by agency.
> My query was if some one might have used this kind of service before.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FBI does not expedite the process for anyone. The agency will probably get it via channeler route which is not acceptable to DIBP if you are not an US citizen or PR.

https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks
4. Do you have procedures for expeditious handling?

No. The CJIS Division does not expedite requests; however, an expedited response may be provided by an FBI-approved Channeler.


----------



## gagneshsharma (Jul 4, 2016)

jairichi said:


> FBI does not expedite the process for anyone. The agency will probably get it via channeler route which is not acceptable to DIBP if you are not an US citizen or PR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes you're right. It's from authorised channeler.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

gagneshsharma said:


> Yes you're right. It's from authorised channeler.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Therefore it looks like you shouldn't go for it. You should take regular process. Correct me if I am wrong

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gagneshsharma (Jul 4, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Therefore it looks like you shouldn't go for it. You should take regular process. Correct me if I am wrong
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk




Yes. I was thinking the save some days (weeks). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrisam (Jul 6, 2016)

FBI PCC Processing Timeline - Tracker
-------------------------------------------

Hi All,
Bunch of guys from Canada Immigration are updating the below tracker. I believe this is a better way to track the dates and will definitely help waiting for their PCC anxiously. Please update your records so that it can help others.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/custom/trackers/fbi-summary-check-tracker

Regards,
Shri


----------



## amandeeparora (Aug 28, 2016)

roy1947 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had received USA PCC in February'2016.
> 
> ...


Hi Roy,

I also have to apply for US PCC from FBI, need your help and guidance on how to get the same done.

Regards,
Aman


----------



## joemeow (Sep 20, 2016)

Dolly said:


> No idea how long they take but I'm sure someone will be able to tell you.
> 
> Dolly


i would say it's a descriptive and more informative


----------



## shrisam (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi All,

Wanted to check if some one received query from FBI - asking for Credit Card PIN? Do we need to send CVV and PIN aswell ?

My Application was not processed saying credit card details were not proper?


"The FBI received a request for an Identity History Summary, unfortunately the response we mailed to you was returned to the FBI as undeliverable through the US Postal Service. Your request was found to be insufficient due to invalid payment. The FBI will need you to submit payment by credit card form, money order, or cashier’s check for $18.00."




Regards,
Shri


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

shrisam said:


> FBI PCC Processing Timeline - Tracker
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi All,
> ...


I have added my case, application delivered to FBI on 8-Sept


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

No need for CVV or PIN. Your credit card issuer might be blocking the transaction. Did you check with them?


shrisam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wanted to check if some one received query from FBI - asking for Credit Card PIN? Do we need to send CVV and PIN aswell ?
> 
> ...


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Guys any recent trend of timeline on getting usa pcc. I have checked immitracker and seen people getting in 2 months time frame. Please anyone share recent experience and current application processing date if known

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Guys any recent trend of timeline on getting usa pcc. I have checked immitracker and seen people getting in 2 months time frame. Please anyone share recent experience and current application processing date if known
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Not sure. I'll be applying for mine in the next few weeks, so will put it on the immi tracker. From what I understand, it's 12-14 weeks.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Yes that's true, immitracker shows an average of 80 days. Thanks for your advice

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gagneshsharma (Jul 4, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Yes that's true, immitracker shows an average of 80 days. Thanks for your advice
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk




Application received on 21 Sep. No charge on cc yet. I'll keep tracker updated. After 8th week it should get some traction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

I have kept tracker updated. Application received on 8th September

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamsanne_v (Aug 29, 2016)

Just a random question maybe..

I've sent my papers on the 20th of September. 
How do I know they have received it? I know some of you say ''Application received on..'' 

Do you get a message on your email or something? 
Also curious to know as to when I would hear if my fingerprints would be good or no, since I took them myself.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Iamsanne_v said:


> Just a random question maybe..
> 
> I've sent my papers on the 20th of September.
> How do I know they have received it? I know some of you say ''Application received on..''
> ...


I'm not sure, as I'm just getting ready to mail mine off. As for fingerprints, I thought it stated on the forms that it must be done by a law enforcement agency or official fingerprinting agent? If I could have done them myself, it would have saved me $200 and a 7 hour round trip drive to Perth and back!


----------



## Iamsanne_v (Aug 29, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> I'm not sure, as I'm just getting ready to mail mine off. As for fingerprints, I thought it stated on the forms that it must be done by a law enforcement agency or official fingerprinting agent? If I could have done them myself, it would have saved me $200 and a 7 hour round trip drive to Perth and back!



Hmm I had conflicting reactions to it and the website doesn't necessarily state it has to be from officials.

I though to just give it a shot. If they're rejected I can always go pay 140$ for it.
Why'd you drive all the way to Perth? Any local police station would do it?


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Iamsanne_v said:


> Hmm I had conflicting reactions to it and the website doesn't necessarily state it has to be from officials.
> 
> I though to just give it a shot. If they're rejected I can always go pay 140$ for it.
> Why'd you drive all the way to Perth? Any local police station would do it?


Not in WA they won't. I went to our local police station and they stated that only AFP would do it, or had to find a fingerprinting service. Both are in Perth. We live 3 1/2 hours away from Perth...so no choice but to drive and get it done. I learned to do fingerprinting while I was in the US military and could have done it myself..but when I looked into it, I could swear I saw that it stated the fingerprints had to be done by an official, so that they could verify identity and all that.


----------



## Iamsanne_v (Aug 29, 2016)

Hmm not sure then.

Well, curious to know when you hear they have received your stuff as well as letting you know if the prints are fine or no.. 

Because if they're not I just send real ones. Just curious to know how others know they're application is running.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

You should have sent it with a courier that provides tracking of shipment. That is the only way you can know your application has reached FBI, at least at the earlier stage.

You would be considered extremely lucky if your fingerprints are good and accepted.




Iamsanne_v said:


> Just a random question maybe..
> 
> I've sent my papers on the 20th of September.
> How do I know they have received it? I know some of you say ''Application received on..''
> ...


----------



## anujaus25 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi

Lot of ppl have the question that how long the US post takes to reach India when it is posted by fbi through UPSC first class. In my case it came within a weeks time, i live in Delhi. So sometime we do get worked up that the post will take lot of time, hope it helps. The only problem was that the postman didnt care to deliver it as person delivery. He just forced the big enevelop in my medium size mail box. It is yellow color envelop. So if you are expecting the pkg maybe you can ask your postman to be bit careful with the yellow envelop 

Thanks
Anuj


----------



## shrisam (Jul 6, 2016)

BatWolf said:


> Thanks!
> First time they charged my card (1st card) was Nov. 30th, and after I sent them a new CC form, they finally charged the new card on Dec. 23rd (had to email them a couple of times).
> So I'd say about 3-weeks..


Hi, Looks like I have a similar case like yours.. Can you please help me with what was the issue with credit card? Even I am told that the they were not able to charge my card which i had shared with the request for fingerprint.

On checking they told me that it will take 3-4 weeks for the new card form to be processed. Looks like a lot of wait.


Regards,
Shri


----------



## shrisam (Jul 6, 2016)

As per today's reply from fbi team, they are processing requests received on 1st Aug.


----------



## Iamsanne_v (Aug 29, 2016)

Does anyone know if there is a customer service/contact number you can call? 

I can only find the general for crime etc. 

I think I can recall reading one here before... but I have no idea on what pages and this topic doesn't have a search function I believe?


----------



## zeropoint61 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi guys,

When you lodge your visa, you are required to upload a certified copy of your FBI police clearance check. Apparently, the only government agency authorized to certify this document is the U.S. Department of State – Office of Authentication in Washington, D.C. Anybody has any experience to share?


----------



## zeropoint61 (Aug 29, 2016)

I read a lot in this forum and other places that one only needs a police certificate from a certain country if lived for more than 12 months, cumulatively. However, when you submit your final application, the "evidence of good character" section says:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
All *visa *and citizenship applicants are required to provide a penal clearance certificate or police check from each country visited, if:

you lived or travelled outside Australia since the age of 18 years or over; and

*the total time spent outside Australia added up to 12 months or more*; and

*the time spent in any one country was more than 90 days*; or

you are requested to do so by the department.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Since many of us "lived outside of Australia for more than 12 months" in our home country or other countries, are we required to get PCC for each country where we have lived more than 90 days or 12 months?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

zeropoint61 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> When you lodge your visa, you are required to upload a certified copy of your FBI police clearance check. Apparently, the only government agency authorized to certify this document is the U.S. Department of State – Office of Authentication in Washington, D.C. Anybody has any experience to share?


From where did you hear about this? Any notary in a bank in US will notarize it.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

zeropoint61 said:


> I read a lot in this forum and other places that one only needs a police certificate from a certain country if lived for more than 12 months, cumulatively. However, when you submit your final application, the "evidence of good character" section says:
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> All *visa *and citizenship applicants are required to provide a penal clearance certificate or police check from each country visited, if:
> ...


The following is their official link. I do not see 90 days mentioned anywhere.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char


----------



## zeropoint61 (Aug 29, 2016)

jairichi said:


> From where did you hear about this? Any notary in a bank in US will notarize it.


Dear jairichi,

Thanks for your reply. Below is a screenshot of the explanation provided by the immiAccount for required travel document. It reads "This may include a certified copy of the personal particulars/photo (bio-data) page".


----------



## zeropoint61 (Aug 29, 2016)

jairichi said:


> The following is their official link. I do not see 90 days mentioned anywhere.
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char


Thanks again for your reply. Below is a screenshot of the explanation provided in the immiAccount for "Evidence of Character". This is where you lodged your visa application and you want to upload all the required docs.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

zeropoint61 said:


> Thanks again for your reply. Below is a screenshot of the explanation provided in the immiAccount for "Evidence of Character". This is where you lodged your visa application and you want to upload all the required docs.


This 90 days requirement only applies for specific stay in US.
http://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/usa
US citizens and permanent residents: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI or an approved channeller and a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months for the last 12 months.
US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

zeropoint61 said:


> Dear jairichi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Below is a screenshot of the explanation provided by the immiAccount for required travel document. It reads "This may include a certified copy of the personal particulars/photo (bio-data) page".


The following was your actual question.
zeropoint61 zeropoint61 is online now
New Member


Join Date: Aug 2016
Location: California
Posts: 15
Rep Power: 0
zeropoint61 is on a distinguished road
8 likes given

Users Flag! Originally from iran. Users Flag! Expat in australia.
Default
Hi guys,

When you lodge your visa, you are required to upload a certified copy of your FBI police clearance check. Apparently, the only government agency authorized to certify this document is the U.S. Department of State – Office of Authentication in Washington, D.C. Anybody has any experience to share?

Are you asking about certification of your passport or FBI report?


----------



## zeropoint61 (Aug 29, 2016)

jairichi said:


> This 90 days requirement only applies for specific stay in US.
> http://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/usa
> US citizens and permanent residents: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI or an approved channeller and a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months for the last 12 months.
> US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months.


Thanks jairichi. What you read in the help section of the immiAccount (screen shot) contradicts with this link you have provided. I don't know which one is the right one but I hope the link you have provided is more accurate as it looks to be more accessible to people as a reference.


----------



## zeropoint61 (Aug 29, 2016)

jairichi said:


> The following was your actual question.
> zeropoint61 zeropoint61 is online now
> New Member
> 
> ...


My bad, I meant to say certification of PCC. Now you brought up the passport certified copy, what is your experience in that regard?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

zeropoint61 said:


> My bad, I meant to say certification of PCC. Now you brought up the passport certified copy, what is your experience in that regard?


Upload color scans of documents. If it is not a hassle then get them certified or notarized.


----------



## Everlast15 (Jul 17, 2016)

I received a Credit Card payment failure also yesterday. (grrrrr)
Does that mean they will auto-reject the processing and I'll have to start all over again?

Thanks,


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

Everlast15 said:


> I received a Credit Card payment failure also yesterday. (grrrrr)
> Does that mean they will auto-reject the processing and I'll have to start all over again?
> 
> Thanks,


Contact them asap and ask how to provide alternate credit card details (if you have another or a friend's card in US)


----------



## nitinkgarg (Jun 20, 2016)

If credit card is charged, does that mean fingerprints are accepted?


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

nitinkgarg said:


> If credit card is charged, does that mean fingerprints are accepted?




Nope.

You may call them after 3-4 days check if your FP's got accepted or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Everlast15 said:


> I received a Credit Card payment failure also yesterday. (grrrrr)
> Does that mean they will auto-reject the processing and I'll have to start all over again?
> 
> Thanks,


I have seen people faxing them a new credit card details... but if wont manage - you will need to send again.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nitinkgarg said:


> If credit card is charged, does that mean fingerprints are accepted?


Not necessarily. They would charge even if they dont accept.


----------



## ssebastian0317 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hello...newbie here. I had a question about US PCC. I am currently in united states and on a visa (Not a citizen or Green Card (PR) holder). I went to the local police station to get my finger prints done. They asked me if I wanted to transmit that electronically. Is this an option for me? I know FBI site says do not use channelers but State Police is not a channeler correct? Anyone has any experience using local police to transmit prints to FBI? I do not want to wait 4 months only to know that prints are rejected (me or my wife). I can already see the in the finger print card my right thumb is cut off. (I should have caught it before).


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

I believe they are talking about livescan. You can use that facility as long as it is communicated directly to FBI & you get a report directly from FBI. If you are not convinced just get the live scan images printed in standard fingerprint card & send along with other documents to FBI.



ssebastian0317 said:


> Hello...newbie here. I had a question about US PCC. I am currently in united states and on a visa (Not a citizen or Green Card (PR) holder). I went to the local police station to get my finger prints done. They asked me if I wanted to transmit that electronically. Is this an option for me? I know FBI site says do not use channelers but State Police is not a channeler correct? Anyone has any experience using local police to transmit prints to FBI? I do not want to wait 4 months only to know that prints are rejected (me or my wife). I can already see the in the finger print card my right thumb is cut off. (I should have caught it before).


----------



## ssebastian0317 (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. Yes it is livescan. One option is to get it printed on the FD - 258 cards which I already have. Other option is to have them send that directly to FBI. What I noticed is that on the fingerprint card a couple of impressions are cut off. That would not be an issue in electronic transmission because it is not constrained for space. I am going to try the electronic transmission as well.


----------



## ragz567 (Jun 5, 2016)

I have applied for us pcc on Aug 24th 2016
Credit card got charged today ( 12 th October 2016 ) .

How many days will it take further for the FBI to process my PCC ? 

How many days would it take approximately from now on for it to reach India ?

Thanks in advance for your replies


----------



## NVBabu (Jul 18, 2013)

*Dallas, Texas PCC*

Hi All,

I got my FBI Clearance today, but I am yet to get a State level PCC from state of Texas, I am currently in Dallas and I lived here more than 3 months now, so I understand I need to get one from State as well.

Has anyone done from Dallas for State PCC, please give me some contacts. Or is this really mandatory to be submitted or is FBI clearance alone is fine?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Call them on 14th to check whether prints were fine. 
2 to 4 weeks depending on your location in India.



ragz567 said:


> I have applied for us pcc on Aug 24th 2016
> Credit card got charged today ( 12 th October 2016 ) .
> 
> How many days will it take further for the FBI to process my PCC ?
> ...


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

NVBabu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my FBI Clearance today, but I am yet to get a State level PCC from state of Texas, I am currently in Dallas and I lived here more than 3 months now, so I understand I need to get one from State as well.
> 
> Has anyone done from Dallas for State PCC, please give me some contacts. Or is this really mandatory to be submitted or is FBI clearance alone is fine?


Mandatory.


----------



## NVBabu (Jul 18, 2013)

jairichi said:


> Mandatory.


Hi Jairichi,

I got a contact to get PCC from county level, is that enough or do I need a state level?
Also do you have any contacts to get from state of Texas? Most of the things I can get from Dallas they do only at county level.

Thanks
V


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Requirement is state PCC. I do not know how to obtain it in Texas.

Contact information: 
The Texas Department of Public Safety
Attention: Crime Records Divsion
P.O. Box 4087
Austin, TX, 78773-0001
Tel: 512-424-2000 OR 1-855-481-7070
Website: www.records.txdps.state.tx.us/DpsWebsite/CriminalHistory/


NVBabu said:


> Hi Jairichi,
> 
> I got a contact to get PCC from county level, is that enough or do I need a state level?
> Also do you have any contacts to get from state of Texas? Most of the things I can get from Dallas they do only at county level.
> ...


----------



## aryulu (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi Nitin,

How did you get these details ? I have also submitted for FBI PCC, so curious to know the timelines.

Thanks !
Hari H Mamidi.



nitinkgarg said:


> Latest update:
> 
> We are currently opening mail from 7/18/2016 and processing the fingerprints from 7/5/2016


----------



## aryulu (Sep 10, 2016)

For the benefit of others who are awaiting USA PCC : Here is the update i got from FBI when i have asked them abt the current processing details :

"At this time we are opening mail we received on approximately 09/02/2016" 

I have sent a mail to "[email protected]" to ask for this details. Thanks to Nitin for sharing me the email id and process.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks for the information, I am waiting for opening mail on 8th Sept

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NVBabu (Jul 18, 2013)

jairichi said:


> Requirement is state PCC. I do not know how to obtain it in Texas.
> 
> Contact information:
> The Texas Department of Public Safety
> ...


Many Thanks !


----------



## ssebastian0317 (Oct 7, 2016)

NVBabu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my FBI Clearance today, but I am yet to get a State level PCC from state of Texas, I am currently in Dallas and I lived here more than 3 months now, so I understand I need to get one from State as well.
> 
> Has anyone done from Dallas for State PCC, please give me some contacts. Or is this really mandatory to be submitted or is FBI clearance alone is fine?


I have sent a private message. Needed some details on US pcc.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jeyam_555 said:


> Thanks for the information, I am waiting for opening mail on 8th Sept
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk




You can also community tracker for FBI pcc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebr4t (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi I am wondering about the Police clearance. I used to live in Canada about 4 years ago for almost 5 years and currently in Indonesia. One of the requirement for the Visa Immigration is to get Police clearance for the past 10 years. Can I just get from my current country now? is it gonna be okay?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

littlebr4t said:


> Hi I am wondering about the Police clearance. I used to live in Canada about 4 years ago for almost 5 years and currently in Indonesia. One of the requirement for the Visa Immigration is to get Police clearance for the past 10 years. Can I just get from my current country now? is it gonna be okay?




You will need to get from RCMP too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> You can also community tracker for FBI pcc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly, thanks. I have added my profile in immitracker, did you mean that?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## divyajobs4u (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi,

I am new to this forum and this is my first post. Information provided by you is really helpful, but I am a little confused though. I have lived in US for 6 years until last December. Can you please let me know if I need to obtain state clearance certificate from each state in addition to FBI clearance where I had lived for more than 3 months. I was a non-resident alien. Can I apply for the PCC before getting an invitation and after submitting an EOI?

Thanks


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

divyajobs4u said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and this is my first post. Information provided by you is really helpful, but I am a little confused though. I have lived in US for 6 years until last December. Can you please let me know if I need to obtain state clearance certificate from each state in addition to FBI clearance where I had lived for more than 3 months. I was a non-resident alien. Can I apply for the PCC before getting an invitation and after submitting an EOI?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, you need to get state PCCs and FBI PCC. You can apply anytime you want. Given the huge delay in FBI PCC it will be better you apply as soon as possible,


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

The DIBP website states as such. So I think you need to get state pcc as well. Pcc can be applied before invitation also, but your ied depends on pcc date. Also I think it takes atleast 2 months to get FBI identity summary when outside USA

US temporary residents and visitors:*'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## aryulu (Sep 10, 2016)

Requests all the users whoever have applied/going to apply for USA FBI PCC to update the same in immitracker... it will help a lot of rest of the folks..


https://myimmitracker.com/en/us/trackers/fbi-summary-check-tracker


----------



## bubaijoy (Oct 21, 2016)

*PCC for USA*

Hi,
I stayed along with my spouse and 5 yr old(now) son in Texas,USA for 5 yrs from 2010 till 2015.
For my Australian PR will i need to get PCC for all 3 of us from FBI as well state(Texas) or do i need to get it just for myself?
PS: i will apply for Australian PR for my dependents along with me.

thanks


----------



## Gsun (May 16, 2013)

bubaijoy said:


> Hi,
> I stayed along with my spouse and 5 yr old(now) son in Texas,USA for 5 yrs from 2010 till 2015.
> For my Australian PR will i need to get PCC for all 3 of us from FBI as well state(Texas) or do i need to get it just for myself?
> PS: i will apply for Australian PR for my dependents along with me.
> ...


need to get PCC for all the applocant who are 18 n over


----------



## bubaijoy (Oct 21, 2016)

Gsun said:


> need to get PCC for all the applocant who are 18 n over


Thanks for your reply
1 more query...for state is it enough if i provide Houston Police department PCC (since i lived all the the time in houston city)?


----------



## aryulu (Sep 10, 2016)

bubaijoy said:


> Thanks for your reply
> 1 more query...for state is it enough if i provide Houston Police department PCC (since i lived all the the time in houston city)?



You would need State PCC only if the you are still in US or left in past 12 months.


----------



## bubaijoy (Oct 21, 2016)

aryulu said:


> You would need State PCC only if the you are still in US or left in past 12 months.



Hi , i left more than 12 months ago...so in this case what would i need....state PCC? or only FBI PCC?


----------



## aryulu (Sep 10, 2016)

bubaijoy said:


> Hi , i left more than 12 months ago...so in this case what would i need....state PCC? or only FBI PCC?



Only FBI PCC ..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bubaijoy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I stayed along with my spouse and 5 yr old(now) son in Texas,USA for 5 yrs from 2010 till 2015.
> 
> ...




No need for your soon, if he is a minor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrisam (Jul 6, 2016)

*Content of the US PCC*

Hi All,

Wanted to check if this is the usual content on the US PCC. Or does this we mean a state PCC is required?

"A SEARCH OF THE FINGERPRINTS PROVIDED BY THIS IIIDIVIDUAL HAS REVEALED NO PRIOR
ARREST DATA AT THE FBI. THTS DOES NOT PRECLUDE FURTHER CRIMINAL HISTORY AT THE STATE OR LOCAL LEVEL"



Thanks.


----------



## ausiedreams (Oct 25, 2016)

*Beaware of "Clue for Evidence" Finger print guys in bangalore*

Hi All,

Thought of posting this so that none of you wast a long time like I did while chasing for my US PCC.

I got my fingerprints done by Clue for Evidence team based in bangalore. These guys are not at all professional. They charged me a hefty fee saying they will handle the entire finger print process. They also sent their credit card details for the process and did not allow me to send my card details.

After 3 months of my wait I got to know from emails from [email protected] team that the card details shared by Clue for evidence guys were not proper and they are not able to process the application.

While I tried reaching out to the clue for evidence team asking them to send the updated credit card details, the guys told me they have shared the same..but even after a month now the status is same. The guys dont even respond properly on calls. Totally I wasted around 9K INR with these guys.

Guys please beaware of these guys. Already this process is a lengthy process and wanted to share this so that no one else should waste their precious time in this process because of agencies like Clue for evidence.


Am sharing my experience. you can take your decision.


----------



## Gsun (May 16, 2013)

ausiedreams said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thought of posting this so that none of you wast a long time like I did while chasing for my US PCC.
> 
> ...


This is bad.... it is better to apply on your own, get fingerprints from professional service. 
did you get FBI PCC or still waiting ??


----------



## ragz567 (Jun 5, 2016)

I sent a mail to FBI and they told that my request was successfully completed and they would mail it on 28th of October , 2016 . How much time would it normally take for the mail to reach India . I stay in Hyderabad. Can you please share any experiences . Thanks .


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

What was your timeline, when was your credit card charged. I think it will reach you in 2 to 3 weeks

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ragz567 (Jun 5, 2016)

Request received : Aug 30th 2016
CC charged - Oct 12th 2016
Request Processed - Oct 26th 2016
Request will be mailed on Oct 28th 2016


----------



## divyajobs4u (Sep 21, 2016)

Can any of you share your experience in getting state PCC from USA. Specifically New Jersey and Florida would be helpful. If not, experience and process followed for other states would also be helpful.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shrisam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wanted to check if this is the usual content on the US PCC. Or does this we mean a state PCC is required?
> 
> ...




If you are still in the us then state is requires too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausiedreams (Oct 25, 2016)

Gsun said:


> This is bad.... it is better to apply on your own, get fingerprints from professional service.
> did you get FBI PCC or still waiting ??


After this experience, I would suggest go to a profession finger print expert. Take the finger prints on the approved card (by FBI). Send you own credit card information and if possible a US address. Sending your own card details will help you track you credit card dbit aswell so that way atleast you can track the application. 

Do not depend on any one to get your application done end to end.

Regards


----------



## urk21 (Apr 29, 2015)

I am wondering does this happened to any one else who have sent application for Summary check from Melbourne.
Australia post tracking shows:

Attempted Delivery - US-26306, UNITED STATES

Delivered - US-26301, UNITED STATES

I am not sure whether that does really matter.

Appreciate if some one clear what might be the case why that would happen.

Thanks in Advance.

URK


----------



## divyajobs4u (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi - Can someone tell me what was provided under "reason for request" in the applicant information form while sending to FBI.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

divyajobs4u said:


> Hi - Can someone tell me what was provided under "reason for request" in the applicant information form while sending to FBI.




I put immigration to Australia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divyajobs4u (Sep 21, 2016)

I don't see that option.  
I see "live, work or travel in a foreign country" and "other". 

Should I just choose other?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

divyajobs4u said:


> I don't see that option.
> I see "live, work or travel in a foreign country" and "other".
> 
> Should I just choose other?




I put, this option, but typed also: "immigration to Australia"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Anyone recently got fbi clearance certificate recently, if so what was credit card charged date. My card was charged on 20th Oct and waiting for the results.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## srnaus (May 17, 2016)

Hi members,
I have been requested for additional documents by the Case officer - 
Police clearance certificate of USA - Local for self and spouse

I had already submitted our FBI PCC before CO was allocated, so I assume this is for the state. I am currently residing in US and have been here for the past 5 years. I have been in almost 5 states in these past 5 years (residing more than 3 months). I have been staying in Texas from May 2015.
Should I provide the state PCC for Texas only( that I have been in the past 1 year only) or for all the states i have been in past 5 years ? 
Could you please direct me to the link in their website that tells me the details for state PCC.

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## srnaus (May 17, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Anyone recently got fbi clearance certificate recently, if so what was credit card charged date. My card was charged on 20th Oct and waiting for the results.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


The results would have been posted by FBI by now. But they do it through normal post and I had to wait for 30 days to receive it in India. If you do not receive it within 30 days, you can call the FBI help desk and request them to resend it. I got it on the 31st day. This was in July 2016.


----------



## srnaus (May 17, 2016)

divyajobs4u said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and this is my first post. Information provided by you is really helpful, but I am a little confused though. I have lived in US for 6 years until last December. Can you please let me know if I need to obtain state clearance certificate from each state in addition to FBI clearance where I had lived for more than 3 months. I was a non-resident alien. Can I apply for the PCC before getting an invitation and after submitting an EOI?
> 
> Thanks



Hi,

Is there a need to get state PCC for all the states we resided or only the states we resided in the last 12 months? 
The website says - 
US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jeyam_555 said:


> Anyone recently got fbi clearance certificate recently, if so what was credit card charged date. My card was charged on 20th Oct and waiting for the results.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk




You can check in the spreadsheet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gagneshsharma (Jul 4, 2016)

My cc got charged today for $18 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gagneshsharma said:


> My cc got charged today for $18
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divyajobs4u (Sep 21, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I put, this option, but typed also: "immigration to Australia"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Oh ok. Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

srnaus said:


> The results would have been posted by FBI by now. But they do it through normal post and I had to wait for 30 days to receive it in India. If you do not receive it within 30 days, you can call the FBI help desk and request them to resend it. I got it on the 31st day. This was in July 2016.


Thanks for the reply, don't they send any notification through email once posted?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> You can check in the spreadsheet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean myimmitracker, I am watching it as well but I think many persons haven't updated the status, correct me if I am wrong

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## divyajobs4u (Sep 21, 2016)

srnaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually I myself am confused. I have resided in 3 states for more than 3 months. My understanding is that it should be from all 3 states. If someone who has got FBI and state PCC can explain that would be helpful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

ragz567 said:


> Request received : Aug 30th 2016
> CC charged - Oct 12th 2016
> Request Processed - Oct 26th 2016
> Request will be mailed on Oct 28th 2016


Have you received the pcc. Mine was posted on 3rd November, not sure when I will receive in India. They say 1 Month for international delivery.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jeyam_555 said:


> Have you received the pcc. Mine was posted on 3rd November, not sure when I will receive in India. They say 1 Month for international delivery.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk




I think usually a bit quicker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ragz567 (Jun 5, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Have you received the pcc. Mine was posted on 3rd November, not sure when I will receive in India. They say 1 Month for international delivery.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Just received it today . I was surprised , as it took only 10 days to reach my home address in India


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

ragz567 said:


> Just received it today . I was surprised , as it took only 10 days to reach my home address in India


Wow that's awesome, thanks for the information.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ragz567 (Jun 5, 2016)

Guys , 

Got a question . Just received my US PCC today . My name was mentioned correctly , but my home address they mentioned in the report had a few typos in the apartment name , lane , state name etc; Is that fine ? Thank you for your responses


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

My gut says it is not a concern. But seniors can double ensure.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ragz567 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Got a question . Just received my US PCC today . My name was mentioned correctly , but my home address they mentioned in the report had a few typos in the apartment name , lane , state name etc; Is that fine ? Thank you for your responses




I had the same, did not have issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puneetkrs (Oct 5, 2016)

*Where to get Finger print in Bangalore*

I need to get US PCC for myself and wondering where can i get it done. I see following options, can some senior please guide:

1. Do it self, I am aware of how to take nice prints, is it ok to do it on your own or the 258 form requires any signature of person authorizing it?
2. Get it from police, can one please guide what is the process and where I get it? Is it to be done at commisioner's office (I read somewhere), can you please elaborate on process?
3. Get it from Third party, they seem to be very expensive (around 4000 just for taking print). anyone knows any cheaper and reliable option?


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

puneetkrs said:


> I need to get US PCC for myself and wondering where can i get it done. I see following options, can some senior please guide:
> 
> 1. Do it self, I am aware of how to take nice prints, is it ok to do it on your own or the 258 form requires any signature of person authorizing it?
> 2. Get it from police, can one please guide what is the process and where I get it? Is it to be done at commisioner's office (I read somewhere), can you please elaborate on process?
> 3. Get it from Third party, they seem to be very expensive (around 4000 just for taking print). anyone knows any cheaper and reliable option?


1) Won't recommend, if fbi tend to reject your fingerprints, you have to go back to the queue and wait for another 2-3 months to get pcc. 

2) if you are in Chennai, you can follow the below process. i hope there might be some government organizations providing fingerprints in major cities.

http://www.paramg.com/tao/how-to-obtain-us-police-clearance-certificate-from-india-chennai/

3). Don't go to 3rd party, waste of money.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## puneetkrs (Oct 5, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> 1) Won't recommend, if fbi tend to reject your fingerprints, you have to go back to the queue and wait for another 2-3 months to get pcc.
> 
> 2) if you are in Chennai, you can follow the below process. i hope there might be some government organizations providing fingerprints in major cities.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your suggestion. Today I got it done from Truth Labs in Bangalore (Suggested by ACP Delhi in another forum). They are very good and know how to do it, nice quality prints for sure. Very courteous staff. The chairman is retired SP from Chennai.

Charge is 1500

The only confusion now I have is that they have not filled ORI field and saying that we have given several FD-258 in last four years and have never filled it, this is ok. No body has complained for the card rejection for this.

Can somebody please help if ORI blank is ok?


----------



## urk21 (Apr 29, 2015)

puneetkrs said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. Today I got it done from Truth Labs in Bangalore (Suggested by ACP Delhi in another forum). They are very good and know how to do it, nice quality prints for sure. Very courteous staff. The chairman is retired SP from Chennai.
> 
> Charge is 1500
> 
> ...


This is what I read while filling my FD-258 from "How to complete FD-258" doc.

ORI - Originating Agency Identifier number block: This block will be completed by the agency.

I have filled all information in FD-258 the only one which was done is signature of person taking fingerprints (Vic police Melbourne)

The only catch which most people get confused is Employer and address block: which has to be filled with - Name and address of the organisation where the finger prints are taken.

Hope it helps


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

puneetkrs said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. Today I got it done from Truth Labs in Bangalore (Suggested by ACP Delhi in another forum). They are very good and know how to do it, nice quality prints for sure. Very courteous staff. The chairman is retired SP from Chennai.
> 
> Charge is 1500
> 
> ...


Since they say that they have provided the same for the past four years, you can take a chance by using that, but it is my opinion. Mine was filled by the superintendent of police from state crime investigation bureau.


----------



## aryulu (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi Friends,

My credit card was charged 4 days before. Is there any way to know if my fingerprints were accepted ?

Thanks !
Hari H Mamidi


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

aryulu said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My credit card was charged 4 days before. Is there any way to know if my fingerprints were accepted ?
> 
> ...


It means that they have started processing your application. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aryulu said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can call them. When did you send?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Atlast I got my usa fbi pcc. My timeline is as below. Thanks everyone for kind help.
Delivered to fbi 8th September
Credit card charged 20th October
Delivered from usa 3rd November
Received India 17th November

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## aryulu (Sep 10, 2016)

Have sent them on Sep 30 2016, Creditcard charged on Nov 8th 2016




andreyx108b said:


> You can call them. When did you send?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

aryulu said:


> Have sent them on Sep 30 2016, Creditcard charged on Nov 8th 2016


Hi, 
Is CO fine to wait ?
As I understand, they only give few days to apply and if we dont turn back, then it will go for void.

Thanks


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi, 
I have one question. I was in USA for 2 and 1/2 years and as per the immigration requirement, I need to get the FBI clearance. 
I am looking for some guidance on how to proceed with my current state.
- Currently, I have not received the invitation and trying to improve my score in English. So, does it make sense to apply now for the FBI clearance or should i wait for the invitation ?
- Also, If I am applying for the FBI clearance, then which is the right place to get the Fingerprints done in Bangalore ?
- How long the process will take to get this clearance and will CO accept if the time extend than planned ?

--Thanks


----------



## aryulu (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi,

If you have left USA in last 12 months, you will need State PCC also. Make a note of that. Go for PCC ASAP,since the process is going to take close to 3 months, you can start your PCC process ASAP. CO will provide additional time only after you submit proof that you are in process of obtaining PCC, incase you are not able to submit proof, CO may not give you additional time. I have given the tracking receipt of Indiapost through which i have sent fingerprints to PCC

You can try from any Police Forensic department center ...i am not sure abt the exact location in Bangalore. 

Thanks !
Hari H Mamidi



FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> Hi,
> I have one question. I was in USA for 2 and 1/2 years and as per the immigration requirement, I need to get the FBI clearance.
> I am looking for some guidance on how to proceed with my current state.
> - Currently, I have not received the invitation and trying to improve my score in English. So, does it make sense to apply now for the FBI clearance or should i wait for the invitation ?
> ...


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

aryulu said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you have left USA in last 12 months, you will need State PCC also. Make a note of that. Go for PCC ASAP,since the process is going to take close to 3 months, you can start your PCC process ASAP. CO will provide additional time only after you submit proof that you are in process of obtaining PCC, incase you are not able to submit proof, CO may not give you additional time. I have given the tracking receipt of Indiapost through which i have sent fingerprints to PCC
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Info. 
I returned from USA in the year of 2012, which means I dont need the STATE PCC ? please confirm.
Also, what the FDI clearance validity ? I am getting different information like some people says 6months and some says 12 months.. ?

I will start looking at the expedite process incase if its available.


----------



## aryulu (Sep 10, 2016)

You will not need State PCC. FBI Clearance validity is 12 months. There is expedite process available which will cost close to 12000/-, but as per DBIP website, only USA citiizens and GreenCard holders are eligible for expedite process. Some of the CO's reject expedite processed PCC. Since you have got some time, go for normal process...




FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> Thanks for the Info.
> I returned from USA in the year of 2012, which means I dont need the STATE PCC ? please confirm.
> Also, what the FDI clearance validity ? I am getting different information like some people says 6months and some says 12 months.. ?
> 
> I will start looking at the expedite process incase if its available.


----------



## puneetkrs (Oct 5, 2016)

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> Hi,
> I have one question. I was in USA for 2 and 1/2 years and as per the immigration requirement, I need to get the FBI clearance.
> I am looking for some guidance on how to proceed with my current state.
> - Currently, I have not received the invitation and trying to improve my score in English. So, does it make sense to apply now for the FBI clearance or should i wait for the invitation ?
> ...


If you think that you can get better score in PTE and the EOI invite with in 2-3 months then you should apply for FBI clearance now. It takes approx 3 months for the clearance.
For fingerprints I used Truth Labs but I am not sure if it will work as I have sent my prints only 10 days back. People in this forum are suggesting to go to Commisioner office. I will update in forum if mine is accepted.
CO should accept if you prove that you have made a genuine attempt to get the clearance, I am going to request CO for extension now and I am going to provide them with courier receipt.


----------



## puneetkrs (Oct 5, 2016)

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> Thanks for the Info.
> I returned from USA in the year of 2012, which means I dont need the STATE PCC ? please confirm.
> Also, what the FDI clearance validity ? I am getting different information like some people says 6months and some says 12 months.. ?
> 
> I will start looking at the expedite process incase if its available.


Expedite process is available through agents in Bangalore, not sure how genuine they are. I googled and found AHFS, when spoke to him he said 20000/- and within 10 businss days, which I found very expensive so i opted for normal process.


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

puneetkrs said:


> If you think that you can get better score in PTE and the EOI invite with in 2-3 months then you should apply for FBI clearance now. It takes approx 3 months for the clearance.
> For fingerprints I used Truth Labs but I am not sure if it will work as I have sent my prints only 10 days back. People in this forum are suggesting to go to Commisioner office. I will update in forum if mine is accepted.
> CO should accept if you prove that you have made a genuine attempt to get the clearance, I am going to request CO for extension now and I am going to provide them with courier receipt.


Thanks for the info, please update how it goes after updating CO.


----------



## melrin (Apr 26, 2016)

Hello,
For my FBI Pcc the fees is deducted from my account on Nov 15. But the results are not yet reached the Us address i had provided
Is there any way to contact FBI and get the status of the process. can someone please share how they contacted in similar situations

Thanks


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

I am in India. Got my US PCC done in August 2015. Please suggest if I can use the same report for EOI submitted at the end of 2016.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

melrin said:


> Hello,
> For my FBI Pcc the fees is deducted from my account on Nov 15. But the results are not yet reached the Us address i had provided
> Is there any way to contact FBI and get the status of the process. can someone please share how they contacted in similar situations
> 
> Thanks


I used this id to get status [email protected]. for me card was charged on October 20 and mail delivered on November 03. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## aryulu (Sep 10, 2016)

Drop a mail to [email protected] , provide them your first name , last name - they will reply back with details in 24hrs on a business days.




melrin said:


> Hello,
> For my FBI Pcc the fees is deducted from my account on Nov 15. But the results are not yet reached the Us address i had provided
> Is there any way to contact FBI and get the status of the process. can someone please share how they contacted in similar situations
> 
> Thanks


----------



## puneetkrs (Oct 5, 2016)

Generally after how much time the card is charged.? My application was delivered there 10 days back but the card is not charged yet

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

puneetkrs said:


> Generally after how much time the card is charged.? My application was delivered there 10 days back but the card is not charged yet
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


My application was delivered on 8-Sept and credit card was charged on 20-Oct. Refer immitracker for more cases.
https://myimmitracker.com/en/us/trackers/fbi-summary-check-tracker


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

Please reply. I live in India, got my US PCC done in August 2015 for my US stay during 2007 and 2011. I have just cleared PTE in Dec 2016. Will I have to get my US PCC report again? Please suggest.


----------



## VRGONUK (Jul 1, 2016)

rajendra.srinivasa said:


> Please reply. I live in India, got my US PCC done in August 2015 for my US stay during 2007 and 2011. I have just cleared PTE in Dec 2016. Will I have to get my US PCC report again? Please suggest.




Yes you need to reply again as they are generally considered valid for 1 year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rajendra.srinivasa said:


> I am in India. Got my US PCC done in August 2015. Please suggest if I can use the same report for EOI submitted at the end of 2016.




Eoi does not require pcc.

Have you been to usa after getting it?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gsun (May 16, 2013)

puneetkrs said:


> Generally after how much time the card is charged.? My application was delivered there 10 days back but the card is not charged yet
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Card is charged around 40 to 45th day of delivery to FBI, another 15 days to process and mail results.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Gsun said:


> Card is charged around 40 to 45th day of delivery to FBI, another 15 days to process and mail results.




Card usually charged after 50+ days it seems... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Iamsanne_v (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi all,

A while back I asked if it was okay to supply my own fingerprints on card instead of doing it at the police office and pay heaps of money for it.

Anyway; I did them myself and supplied 2 cards (in case 1 of them was a bit too smudgy) and they got approved.
I received my FBI check today. I mailed it to the USA on Sept 20, so it went fairly quickly.  

Just wanted to share that info, in case people drive all over the place to do it them selves or have to pay over a $100 at a police station.


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

rajendra.srinivasa said:


> I am in India. Got my US PCC(FBI report- IdHS) done in August 2015 for my US stay b/n 2007 and 2011. I checked with the IdHS team in Dec 2016, they said the report is valid with no duration mentioned. Also, I haven't travelled to US since receiving my report.
> 
> I am planning to use this report for submission once I get an invite. If CO asks for a latest one, I plan to re-apply for a new report. What do you guys think?/QUOTE]


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> rajendra.srinivasa said:
> 
> 
> > I am in India. Got my US PCC done in August 2015. Please suggest if I can use the same report for EOI submitted at the end of 2016.
> ...


Sorry. I meant US PCC submission once I get my invite. No, I haven't been to US after getting it.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Iamsanne_v said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A while back I asked if it was okay to supply my own fingerprints on card instead of doing it at the police office and pay heaps of money for it.
> 
> ...




Congrats! Can you please share timeline? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## puneetkrs (Oct 5, 2016)

Iamsanne_v said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A while back I asked if it was okay to supply my own fingerprints on card instead of doing it at the police office and pay heaps of money for it.
> 
> ...


this is very helpful to know. Though, we should ensure that we understand how to capture them.


----------



## Iamsanne_v (Aug 29, 2016)

Puneetkrs: true, I did know how to do it though, since I used to work for a family in USA where my boss was a federal agent. He did my fingerprints before (2013) and I know how to roll them into a square kinda shape. Although instructions that come with it are pretty clear as well.

As for Timeline: 
20/09: Mailed the papers to USA
05/12: FBI police check received in Australia

Further I'm applying for a NZ family member visa, so the rest of the timeline is probably not relevant.


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

US PCC or FBI Report filing process can be found on the below link. 

Also find guidelines (attached pdf) to fill a FD-258 form. This form is usually available with forensic services lab in your city. I paid Rs 1750 for one set of my fingerprints on FD-258 form.

https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/i...ecks#Challenge-of an Identity History Summary

Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016, Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst) Invite awaited......


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

RajforAUS said:


> US PCC or FBI Report filing process can be found on the below link. Cost $18 (To send your fingerprints to US FBI).
> 
> Also find guidelines (attached pdf) to fill a FD-258 form. This form is usually available with forensic services lab in your city. I paid Rs 1750 for one set of my fingerprints on FD-258 form in Bangalore.
> 
> ...




Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016, Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst) Invite awaited......


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi Members,
I am going to apply for US PCC, and would like to get your opinion on the following:
1. I have decided to use services of Truth Labs New Delhi. Has anyone anyone else used Truth Labs? If so, how was the experience?
2. When sending the fingerprints to FBI, do we need to send anything (additional funds, envelope etc) for receiving the results in India?
3. What is the courier charges of sending the fingerprints to FBI office, USA?
4. Can I enclose my wife's fingerprints in the same packet as mine? Or is there a different application type for send for a family?
I would appreciate your help.


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

amit85 said:


> Hi Members,
> I am going to apply for US PCC, and would like to get your opinion on the following:
> 1. I have decided to use services of Truth Labs New Delhi. Has anyone anyone else used Truth Labs? If so, how was the experience?
> 2. When sending the fingerprints to FBI, do we need to send anything (additional funds, envelope etc) for receiving the results in India?
> ...


Please refer to my recent post on the same thread for guidelines to apply for US PCC.

The costs are as below:

1.Rs 1750 for fingerprints for one person
2.$18 for one FBI Report for one person
3.Speedpost from India to US costed me approx Rs 700 bucks (you can send both yours and your wife's documents in the same courier that you will save on courier cost)

Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016, Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst) Invite awaited......


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

RajforAUS said:


> Please refer to my recent post on the same thread for guidelines to apply for US PCC.
> 
> The costs are as below:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the details . Need some more clarification on the following:
2. Do we need to do anything to get the results delivered here in India? I know for US requests, FBI is going to send the results by USPS at no additional charges. What about India?


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

amit85 said:


> Thank you for the details . Need some more clarification on the following:
> 2. Do we need to do anything to get the results delivered here in India? I know for US requests, FBI is going to send the results by USPS at no additional charges. What about India?


$18 cost includes your US PCC report and return shipping to the mailing address (any destination) you would have mentioned on the FBI application form. 

From the FBI link I shared , you will get to download three forms.

1. FBI Application form
2. Credit card details form
3. Checklist to ensure you have filled important details and to include your finger printed FD-258 form.

Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016, Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst) Invite awaited......


----------



## kaviruvi (Jul 31, 2016)

*FBI fingerprints via speed post India*

Hi All,

We had send our fingerprints through speed post. When tracking the status, following information was displayed "Reason : Addressee has P.O. Box Measure : Addressee advised to pick up the item". The delivery was unsuccessful.

Have anyone experienced the same? Will FBI collect it in person?


----------



## aryulu (Sep 10, 2016)

Donot worry... FBI will collect it. Status will updated in IndiaPost after delivery, usually in 1 working day. I had experienced that.




kaviruvi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We had send our fingerprints through speed post. When tracking the status, following information was displayed "Reason : Addressee has P.O. Box Measure : Addressee advised to pick up the item". The delivery was unsuccessful.
> 
> Have anyone experienced the same? Will FBI collect it in person?


----------



## puneetkrs (Oct 5, 2016)

Has anyone used Registered Post from post office to send the docs to FBI? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

puneetkrs said:


> Has anyone used Registered Post from post office to send the docs to FBI?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I mailed my documents through speed Post on Dec 16th. It was delivered to FBI by USPS on Dec 29th 

Invite Awaited...
Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


----------



## puneetkrs (Oct 5, 2016)

RajforAUS said:


> I mailed my documents through speed Post on Dec 16th. It was delivered to FBI by USPS on Dec 29th
> 
> Invite Awaited...
> Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


Hmm.. I sent through Registered Post and not speed post. PO mentioned that it is trackable but to my surprise it was tracked only within india and after leaving country I was unable to track. I used Registered Post several times years back and it was always trackable and reliable.

Now i don't really have proof that my mail got delivered. So wanted to know if someone else faced the same with fbi? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

puneetkrs said:


> Hmm.. I sent through Registered Post and not speed post. PO mentioned that it is trackable but to my surprise it was tracked only within india and after leaving country I was unable to track. I used Registered Post several times years back and it was always trackable and reliable.
> 
> Now i don't really have proof that my mail got delivered. So wanted to know if someone else faced the same with fbi?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Try tracking on the USPS website. India postal service's have a tie up with USPS (US government postal service).

Invite Awaited...
Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

RajforAUS said:


> Try tracking on the USPS website. India postal service's have a tie up with USPS (US government postal service). Even speed Post is not trackable once it leaves India but was able to track on USPS.
> 
> Invite Awaited...
> Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016




Invite Awaited...
Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

puneetkrs said:


> Has anyone used Registered Post from post office to send the docs to FBI?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Whats that? Better use Fedex or DHL


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## puneetkrs (Oct 5, 2016)

*Card Charged, how to track status*

How can I track the progress on FBI summary check? My card was charged yesterday.


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

puneetkrs said:


> How can I track the progress on FBI summary check? My card was charged yesterday.


In my case, my credit card was charged on December 16th 2016 and got the fbi report on January 4th 2017.

Timeline

November 4th 2016 - Date delivered to FBI 
December 16th 2016 - Credit card charged
January 4th 2017- Date result from FBI received


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guilhermebv said:


> In my case, my credit card was charged on December 16th 2016 and got the fbi report on January 4th 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hetal2407 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello Friends,

I am awaiting for my case to be selected under 189 - 26111 category. with 65 points.Looking at the current trend I shall get it in 1.5 months time, meanwhile I wanted to check how can I obtain PCC from USA while I am being in India. ( I had stayed for 14 months in 2009/10). I tried using the link provided at the beginning of the post & it does not work.

Also a question ( MY spouse was with me in US for 10 months only ) so does she also need to get he PCC done from USA ?

I hope I can initiate my PCC from US process now so that I can get in in 12/14 weeks ( by then I shall get my ITA). :fingerscrossed:

Awaiting help on this:juggle:


----------



## Hetal2407 (Aug 4, 2016)

puneetkrs said:


> Hmm.. I sent through Registered Post and not speed post. PO mentioned that it is trackable but to my surprise it was tracked only within india and after leaving country I was unable to track. I used Registered Post several times years back and it was always trackable and reliable.
> 
> Now i don't really have proof that my mail got delivered. So wanted to know if someone else faced the same with fbi?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Hello Punit,

Can you please help me with the process for obtaining PCC from USA ?

I have some rough idea about obtaining it from FBI, but not sure about it in detail.


Thanks,
Hetal


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

Hetal2407 said:


> Hello Punit,
> 
> Can you please help me with the process for obtaining PCC from USA ?
> 
> ...




What you want to know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

Hetal2407 said:


> Hello Punit,
> 
> Can you please help me with the process for obtaining PCC from USA ?
> 
> ...


Please refer my previous posts on this forum. I have posted the process for filing USA PCC from India.

Invite Awaited...
Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

Hetal2407 said:


> Hello Punit,
> 
> Can you please help me with the process for obtaining PCC from USA ?
> 
> ...





RajforAUS said:


> Please refer my previous posts on this thread. I have posted the process for filing USA PCC from India.
> 
> Invite Awaited...
> Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016




Invite Awaited...
Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


----------



## puneetkrs (Oct 5, 2016)

Hetal2407 said:


> Hello Punit,
> 
> Can you please help me with the process for obtaining PCC from USA ?
> 
> ...


The detailed info can be found at https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks

its pretty straigt forward and documented well... you will need around 10-12 weeks to get results.


----------



## Hetal2407 (Aug 4, 2016)

puneetkrs said:


> The detailed info can be found at https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks
> 
> its pretty straigt forward and documented well... you will need around 10-12 weeks to get results.


Hi Puneet,

Thanks for the quick response.

Also i am not aware if my spouse will also need PCC from USA? Since my spouse stayed for 9 months in US with me. So would PCC be required for him as well ? or the rule is only for the continuous stay of 1 year in any country in last 10 years.


Thanks,
Hemant:typing:


----------



## aryulu (Sep 10, 2016)

Most of the CO's ask for PCC when the duration is close to 1year ... So better to request for PCC for both of you when applying. 



Hetal2407 said:


> Hi Puneet,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> ...


----------



## puneetkrs (Oct 5, 2016)

Hetal2407 said:


> Hi Puneet,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> ...


As per the rule, if you have stayed for 12 months or more in last 10 years then you would require PCC from the country. From my understanding stay of total 9 months should not require the clearance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Hetal2407 said:


> Hi Puneet,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cpham (May 8, 2016)

Hi Users,

I have lodged application for 189 visa in Dec-2016 and CO is assigned. CO has contacted me to provide medicals and PCC.
The CO has not mentioned specifically that I need to provide USA PCC. 
Please advise if it is better to ask CO if I need to provide USA PCC? My cumulative stay is less than 12 months in last 10 years.


EOI submitted : 16 Apr 2016
1st Invite: 01-Sep-2016
Visa lodge: 14-Dec-2016

USA stay:

1.
Date from: 19 Oct 2003
Date to: 19 Sep 2004

2.
Date from: 19 Mar 2005
Date to: 06 Jun 2006 (6 months)

3.
Date from: 25 Dec 2010
Date to: 20 Mar 2011 (3 months)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

cpham said:


> Hi Users,
> 
> I have lodged application for 189 visa in Dec-2016 and CO is assigned. CO has contacted me to provide medicals and PCC.
> The CO has not mentioned specifically that I need to provide USA PCC.
> ...




No need. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gjforaus (Jul 31, 2014)

Has anyone tried the expedited FBI PCC option. While researching on quora I came to know that the are agencies which claim they can get the us PCC done in 10 -12 business days. Jk consultancy

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello all

Did anyone tried using the expedited FBI PCC service with any of the agencies ?

I am in need of FBI PCC urgently. I checked JK agencies and few others.

But I am doubtful, how good they are in terms of providing the original PCC from FBI ?

Any suggestions, please help. Thanks


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi GUys,

Any agency to take the fingerprints in hyderabad to send it to USA FBI?

Thanks,
Bhanu


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

omsaibaba said:


> Hi GUys,
> 
> Any agency to take the fingerprints in hyderabad to send it to USA FBI?
> 
> ...


you can do it with Truth Labs hyderabad..I did it with them in bangalore...


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

dink2s said:


> you can do it with Truth Labs hyderabad..I did it with them in bangalore...




Did you guys try expedited FBI PCC through channellers ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Did you guys try expedited FBI PCC through channellers ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Some people say it's accepted by DIBP & some say it's not. Any idea ? Through Expedited we can get the soft copy of PCC in 5 days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

dink2s said:


> you can do it with Truth Labs hyderabad..I did it with them in bangalore...


 Yes, I called them..their technician in hyderabad went on sick leave ..she may come next week ( not sure anta)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Some people say it's accepted by DIBP & some say it's not. Any idea ? Through Expedited we can get the soft copy of PCC in 5 days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Its not accepted by FBI unless you are US citizen or perm. resident


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

guys anyone else who does this for lesser price...truthlab guys charging less but they don't have technician n don't know when he/she will be back... realscan biometrics guys charging 3.5 for 2 cards...any other charging less?


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

finally found a guy in LB nagar hyderabad (registered fingerprint technician) who is charging 1000 per copy...


----------



## Hetal2407 (Aug 4, 2016)

aryulu said:


> Most of the CO's ask for PCC when the duration is close to 1year ... So better to request for PCC for both of you when applying.


Hello,

I have gone through the link of FBI, only confusion i have is do i need to get my fingerprints validated by local CID office ??? in case of Mumbai do i need to get it done from CID ?



Thanks,
Hets


----------



## Hetal2407 (Aug 4, 2016)

*Any agency or lab in mumbai for fingerprints*

Hello friends,

Can someone please suggest me where in Mumbai I can get the fingerprints on FD -258 forms ??

Little urgent so quick response is highly appreciated.

Thanks,
Hetal


----------



## aryulu (Sep 10, 2016)

Not required. Make sure your fingerprints are clear. 




Hetal2407 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have gone through the link of FBI, only confusion i have is do i need to get my fingerprints validated by local CID office ??? in case of Mumbai do i need to get it done from CID ?
> 
> ...


----------



## gjforaus (Jul 31, 2014)

In the website for FBI there is an option mentioned that expedited PCC is possible through FBI-approved Channeler. (Under FAQ see option 4)
I contacted 

Customer Care
International Fingerprinting Services India
45 Sukhdham Apartments
Sector 9, Rohini
Delhi 110085 and they said, for a fee (approx 15000) its possible to get the results back in an expedited way approx 10-12 days.


Has anyone used their services and if its accepted by DIBP?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gjforaus said:


> In the website for FBI there is an option mentioned that expedited PCC is possible through FBI-approved Channeler. (Under FAQ see option 4)
> I contacted
> 
> Customer Care
> ...




It also says: person must be US citizen or PR holder. If you are its fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anuapply (Aug 21, 2016)

Team, I have a query - 
I have lodged 189 application on early Jan. The counselor got back on 24th Jan asking for the US PCC.
Per FBI they processed my PCC on 16th Jan and mailed that on 18th Jan. I had given an Mumbai address. I haven't received it so far. 

Q - 
For those who have received this earlier, how long does it take to receive it post mailing by FBI. 
Does the first class mail is dropped in your mailbox or does it require signature by receiptant ? 
In case it is lost in mail, can I give them an alternative US address and ask them to post it there.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

anuapply said:


> Team, I have a query -
> I have lodged 189 application on early Jan. The counselor got back on 24th Jan asking for the US PCC.
> Per FBI they processed my PCC on 16th Jan and mailed that on 18th Jan. I had given an Mumbai address. I haven't received it so far.
> 
> ...



3-4 weeks to get it by normal post
They just drop it. No signature required There is no option to provide alternate address / resend - its sent once per request

Check with JK consultancy




Rajesh S


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

Guys,

Did any one do a USA (FBI) PCC from Sri Lanka? I need to know a place to take the finger prints?


----------



## adahmed (Jan 20, 2017)

URGENT: Anyone who is familiar with getting fingerprints done from Pakistan for US PCC and sharing the experience, please?

Also: 

A. Friends I need advice on 189 vs 190: 

1. 189 Invite Received - To apply for Visa Invite and lodge on or before 16 April 2017
2. 190 NSW Nomination Invite Received - To apply for Nomination
3. Best date to lodge my application (as securing US PCC may take 2-3 months)

B. Help on: 
3. Issuance of PCC from United States - Channelers from Pakistan - Processing time - Getting fingerprints on card (any official agents/technicians) - Can anyone help me with this please!

Apparently, it seems that I must go for 189 as it's a Visa Invite and it's federal / Independent visa which doesn't come with any strings attached to it. But the only problem for me to lodge an application is to secure US PCC, which would take around 2 to 3 months (as listed on FBI site). 

1. So I am not sure what would be the ideal time to lodge an application. If I lodge one soon, I am sure CO may ask me to submit US PCC which could take time and I was told by someone that CO must be responded within 28 days of query. So should I buy maximum time and lodge my application around April 15 and accordingly upload all relevant documents around that time and expect to receive US PCC around that time which I could upload without worrying about CO query and 28 days response time?

2. Is it correct to assume that until I lodge my application I can't be assigned HAP or other relevant IDs for medical examination? Is it something I can undergo without accepting visa Invite but can still somehow generate HAP/relevant ID which the clinic requires? I was also told by someone that you don't go for medical until CO prompts you to, which I kinda find absurd - Please help me understand how this works?

3. My friend (he was granted 190 visa around April 2016) suggests that now that i have received 190 state nomination invite I must get nominated and apply in parallel for US PCC and hopefully I will have enough time to submit my PCC under 190 as compared to 189 because there is a possibility that I might not be able to respond to CO query within alloted 28 days in respect of US PCC and I could be refused visa. 

Another reason why I am told to go for 190 is because its faster compared to 189. So he thinks in my situation 190 (state nomination approval + visa grant along with US PCC submission) could be viable and faster option compared to 189. 

I had to explain aforementioned scenario to make sure I could be advised accordingly by people who might have been in the same situation in past or at least can suggest based on their understanding of the process. Need your advice, it's urgent!

Thanks in advance!
--------------------------------------------------
261313: Software Engineer
189 EOI: 65 points - 31/12/2016
190 EOI: 70 points - 31/12/2016
190 State Nomination Invite - 9/2/2017
189 Invite - 15/2/2017


----------



## adahmed (Jan 20, 2017)

Can anybody help me with ORI number in FD-258 form? I am getting it fingerprinted from Karachi Pakistan. The form suggests ORI is an agency identifier and mandatory, I am not sure what to fill in this in, should I leave it blank?


----------



## anuapply (Aug 21, 2016)

Was blank in my case.... (I had indian police did it)




adahmed said:


> Can anybody help me with ORI number in FD-258 form? I am getting it fingerprinted from Karachi Pakistan. The form suggests ORI is an agency identifier and mandatory, I am not sure what to fill in this in, should I leave it blank?


----------



## adahmed (Jan 20, 2017)

anuapply said:


> Was blank in my case.... (I had indian police did it)


Thanks anuapply/ May I know when did you apply for it and how long the process takes...if you can share your timeline, please?


----------



## satban (Apr 19, 2016)

My card was charged on the 14th of February. Is there any known way to track the status of my application now?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

satban said:


> My card was charged on the 14th of February. Is there any known way to track the status of my application now?




You can call the and ask. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## satban (Apr 19, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> You can call the and ask.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry - May I ask the number to call? There is only a fax number on the FBI website for change of delivery address.


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

satban said:


> Sorry - May I ask the number to call? There is only a fax number on the FBI website for change of delivery address.


Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI)

Criminal Justice Information Services (CJIS) Division

Biometric Services Section

Customer Service Group

(304) 625-5590

Office Hours Monday-Friday

8:00am-5:00PM EST

[email protected]



Invite Awaited...
Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, PTE: 20 points, Exp: 5 points, ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 with 65 points and NSW 190 with 65+5 points) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

satban said:


> My card was charged on the 14th of February. Is there any known way to track the status of my application now?


My PCC timeline:

1. Documents delivered to FBI on Dec 28th 2016
2. Credit card charged on Feb 3rd 2017
3. Report mail on Feb 15, 2017 (mailed them on Feb 20th to check on my report and got the response).
4. It's on the way to India . Yet to receive it.

Invite Awaited...
Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, PTE: 20 points, Exp: 5 points, ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 with 65 points and NSW 190 with 65+5 points) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


----------



## ansmirza (Feb 13, 2017)

satban said:


> My card was charged on the 14th of February. Is there any known way to track the status of my application now?


When did you apply ?

When did the FBI recieve the packet ?

And lastly did you request them to be mailed back to India or an address in US


----------



## satban (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## satban (Apr 19, 2016)

Posted on 4.01, FBI received 12.01, CC Charged 14.02. Awaiting delivery in London.


----------



## anuapply (Aug 21, 2016)

For me it was following - 
received by FBI - 28 Nov
Card charged -9 Jan
Posted by FBI - 16 Jan
Received in India by Me - 13th Feb 



adahmed said:


> Thanks anuapply/ May I know when did you apply for it and how long the process takes...if you can share your timeline, please?


----------



## puneetkrs (Oct 5, 2016)

satban said:


> My card was charged on the 14th of February. Is there any known way to track the status of my application now?


You can refer myimmitracker site, there are lot of cases for fbi summary. 

My card was charged on 4th Jan, dispatched on 17 Jan and i received in india on 12 feb. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi,

I applied the EOI today with 65 points. Now waiting for the ITA. Now I plan on getting the required PCC. 

Until May 2008, I lived in USA. Since then I've been living in India. That means I would need PCC from India as well as USA, right?

Moreover, I would be living in USA in march and april 2017. So I plan to somehow get my PCC from USA during this period. Does anyone know how I can get it and how much time does it generally take? Do I have to apply it from the state I lived in? Would my process be faster considering I'll be applying for it from USA?

Thanks.


----------



## Gsun (May 16, 2013)

namitc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied the EOI today with 65 points. Now waiting for the ITA. Now I plan on getting the required PCC.
> 
> ...


If you apply from USA it will be faster. coz you will save courier tym. and also some agencies offer electronic finger print transfer to FBI so it is much reliable. I got it done in Dec it took 95days , I applied from India and delivered to Indian address.


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

Gsun said:


> If you apply from USA it will be faster. coz you will save courier tym. and also some agencies offer electronic finger print transfer to FBI so it is much reliable. I got it done in Dec it took 95days , I applied from India and delivered to Indian address.


Thank you GSun, your reply has made my plans firm. Thank you!


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

RajforAUS said:


> My PCC timeline:
> 
> 1. Documents delivered to FBI on Dec 28th 2016
> 2. Credit card charged on Feb 3rd 2017
> ...


Hi,

What did you write in the email to FBI to check the progress? Just your name or any other reference number?

Thanks


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

Hasiths said:


> Hi,
> 
> What did you write in the email to FBI to check the progress? Just your name or any other reference number?
> 
> Thanks


Request for report status with following details

Full name
DOB
Last 4 digits of your SSN


----------



## Gsun (May 16, 2013)

RajforAUS said:


> My PCC timeline:
> 
> 1. Documents delivered to FBI on Dec 28th 2016
> 2. Credit card charged on Feb 3rd 2017
> ...


To India its gonna take time, mine took 40 days to reach Blore . from the date FBi sent.


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

My PCC application reached the FBI today. All that I kept in the envelope was the application form, the finger print card and a money order of 18$.

What is the next step? Would I get any email from them? Is there a way to track progress? 

Also, I have requested the results to be posted to a US address instead of my indian address. Should that expedite my process?

Regards.


----------



## Gsun (May 16, 2013)

namitc said:


> My PCC application reached the FBI today. All that I kept in the envelope was the application form, the finger print card and a money order of 18$.
> 
> What is the next step? Would I get any email from them? Is there a way to track progress?
> 
> ...


No way u can track, since it is Money order u can't track when it is processed, credit card you would have known. it takes around 90 days so jus wait.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

namitc said:


> My PCC application reached the FBI today. All that I kept in the envelope was the application form, the finger print card and a money order of 18$.
> 
> What is the next step? Would I get any email from them? Is there a way to track progress?
> 
> ...




Not really a way yo keep a track, only thing you can do is to estimate roughly how long it will take them. They are quick nowadays - averaging out 6 weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pravin007 (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi All,

I need to get my US PCC done. I am currently based out of Kochi, Kerala, India. 

Pardon me if I this is a duplicate question, I did skim through few pages of this site but wanted to understand couple of things

1. Where do I get the fingerprints done from? My agent said local police station should be fine, but I am concerned after hearing cases of rejection of fingerprints. Should I take it from some fingerprinting specialists? I could find few on googling. 

2. I was in US from 10/2005 to 10/2007. As per the requirement, I need to furnish PCC for countries where I have spent more than 12 months in the last 10 years. Since I was technically in US for 7 months in the last 2 years, is PCC mandatory?

Appreciate any reply on this. 
Thanks


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

pravin007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need to get my US PCC done. I am currently based out of Kochi, Kerala, India.
> 
> ...


Whether you need a US PCC depends on your CO. But if asked, US PCC processing takes 10-14 weeks from the time your documents get delivered. The doc delivery from India to FBI in US takes 2 weeks approx. To be on the safer side, you can start the process even before you upload your doc's for grant (post-invite).


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Not really a way yo keep a track, only thing you can do is to estimate roughly how long it will take them. They are quick nowadays - averaging out 6 weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## chemicallymark (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello guys,

Plenty useful information in this forum. I have a question about the FBI Identity History Summary check. 

I am not a US citizen and never had PR in the US nor a green card. I have never worked in the US. I need a Identity History Summary check for a visa application.

I therefore do not have a Social Security Number or an Alien Registration Number. Do I just leave these sections blank on the fingerprint form if I do not have these numbers?

Thanks.


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

chemicallymark said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Plenty useful information in this forum. I have a question about the FBI Identity History Summary check.
> 
> ...


Yes that's true. You have to leave it blank. I confirmed similar thing for my own case from a police station in USA, so I am sure about it.


----------



## SMURALI007 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi All, can anyone share e-mail address of the FBI CJIS Identity division, so I can e-mail them and check for the status of my request. 
Kindly share me the link for their contact information too like phone, fax etc. 
Appreciate your help, thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SMURALI007 said:


> Hi All, can anyone share e-mail address of the FBI CJIS Identity division, so I can e-mail them and check for the status of my request.
> 
> Kindly share me the link for their contact information too like phone, fax etc.
> 
> Appreciate your help, thanks.




I dont recall ever seeing their email, only phone numbers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chemicallymark (Mar 25, 2017)

namitc said:


> Yes that's true. You have to leave it blank. I confirmed similar thing for my own case from a police station in USA, so I am sure about it.


Great, thanks very much! I appreciate it.

I had serious troubles getting good prints in South Africa due to some old injuries. I contacted a specialist in the UK and he suggested I have a letter written by the SA Police stating as much and then include all 5x sets of prints that I had taken to show their has been effort in trying to get good prints.

He also supplied the following information, which I thought would be helpful for some folk out there: 
"The FBI require three clear finger impressions from both hands before they will process them. Their policy is to reject on two separate submissions before making a more detailed effort on the third submission. You can send multiple sets to them with a covering letter explaining the issues and they may go to stage three straight away but there are no guarantee’s. I would send all the sets you have with the covering letter and see what happens."

I think this seems reasonable but only if you are having genuine issues like I did.

I wonder what the current timeline is for non US citizens to get back the PCC from the FBI?

Shipped documents - 28th March
Credit card billing - ??
PCC arrival (at a US forwarding address) - ??
PCC arrival in my country of residence - ??


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

SMURALI007 said:


> Hi All, can anyone share e-mail address of the FBI CJIS Identity division, so I can e-mail them and check for the status of my request.
> Kindly share me the link for their contact information too like phone, fax etc.
> Appreciate your help, thanks.


You may reach out to them at: identity [at] ic.fbi.gov
Please remember they would not have any update for you until about 3 weeks after they charge your credit card. So better contact them accordingly.


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

RajforAUS said:


> My PCC timeline:
> 
> 1. Documents delivered to FBI on Dec 28th 2016
> 2. Credit card charged on Feb 3rd 2017
> ...


Hi Raj. Did you receive the US PCC yet? Mine was mailed out by FBI on 22-Feb, and I'm still waiting for it..


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

amit85 said:


> Hi Raj. Did you receive the US PCC yet? Mine was mailed out by FBI on 22-Feb, and I'm still waiting for it..


Yes Amit. I received my report on Feb 23rd 2017. 10 days from the card is charged, mail them your full name, and SSN and request them to share the status.


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

RajforAUS said:


> amit85 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Raj. Did you receive the US PCC yet? Mine was mailed out by FBI on 22-Feb, and I'm still waiting for it..
> ...


Thanks Raj. Had you requested report on your India address? Does FBI e-mail the report by chance? I'm not so confident on Indian Post, so afraid if they lose it.. :-(


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi All-

I am still in the initial stages of applying for visa 189. I have got my ACS certificate and scheduled to take my PTE in 2 weeks.

Once i get my PTE results, i plan to apply for EOI.

I am applying from USA, so need to get FBI/Local police clearance. Can someone please help how soon i can apply for FBI clearance? I understand it may take 2-3months so i want to apply ASAP.

Can i submit the FBI/Police clearance now? I don't know how long it takes for someone with 75/65 points job code 261312 (Developer Programmer) to get an invite?

Is it too soon to go for FBI clearance? If i travel to India while FBI clearance is on going, is there any issue with that?

Thanks all in advance!


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

american_desi said:


> Hi All-
> 
> I am still in the initial stages of applying for visa 189. I have got my ACS certificate and scheduled to take my PTE in 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can apply for FBI clearance now. But please be mindful of the fact that after 189 grant, the last date for your first entry in Australia would be 1 year from the date on your FBI report. So if you get your FBI report in April 2017, then you would be expected to enter Australia by April 2018 to keep your PR status active.
My personal suggestion - Do not got for FBI report at this stage. Wait until you file your EOI or receive ITA. Also, for those within the USA, there is a fast track process of getting the FBI report. You can visit some designated offices, and give your prints there, and receive the reports in few days only.

I don't believe there would be any issues in your FBI clearance if you visit India. Since people residing in India are getting their FBI clearance done, I don't see your India travel as an issue. I am however not sure about your local police clearance - if they need your physical presence for the clearance or not.

Good luck for PTE and all the other steps!


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

thanks Amit for your quick response.


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

american_desi said:


> thanks Amit for your quick response.


You can apply for PCC once you get PTE results.

If you want to move to Australia quickly and you are confident about getting invitation quickly due to your points, then applying for PCC in coming days will be good.

Current processing time for FBI PCC is very short (7-8 weeks). I filed my application on Feb 10th, they charged my card on March 23, processed my PCC and spouse's PCC on March 27 and mailed me my results on March 29 (7 weeks or less).

So my suggestion is to apply now! Even if you receive your PCC in May 2017, you have better chances for direct grant with all documents ready.


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

american_desi said:


> Hi All-
> 
> I am still in the initial stages of applying for visa 189. I have got my ACS certificate and scheduled to take my PTE in 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


You can travel to India or anywhere during FBI pcc process, it does not matter to them.

FBI runs your SSN and fingerprints in their database and report the criminal history. So you can travel freely.

Also, you can give address of a friend if you are not sure where you would be when PCC is mailed by FBI after 2-3 months. I did that and FBI on the phone told me they mail the documents to whatever address you want, they are not bothered if it is your address or not.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

niga1107 said:


> You can travel to India or anywhere during FBI pcc process, it does not matter to them.
> 
> FBI runs your SSN and fingerprints in their database and report the criminal history. So you can travel freely.
> 
> Also, you can give address of a friend if you are not sure where you would be when PCC is mailed by FBI after 2-3 months. I did that and FBI on the phone told me they mail the documents to whatever address you want, they are not bothered if it is your address or not.


Thanks a lot for your response. I am giving my PTE in 2 weeks, i am planning to go for my Police clearance and FBI clearance after i get my PTE results.

Appreciate your help.


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

chemicallymark said:


> Great, thanks very much! I appreciate it.
> 
> I had serious troubles getting good prints in South Africa due to some old injuries. I contacted a specialist in the UK and he suggested I have a letter written by the SA Police stating as much and then include all 5x sets of prints that I had taken to show their has been effort in trying to get good prints.
> 
> ...



I can give you my timeline:

Documents received at FBI - 10th Feb
Credit card charged - 23 March
PCC processed - 27 March
PCC mailed - 29 March
PCC arrival (at a US address) - (on its way)

I called them at-least a few times to make sure they had everything they needed and befriended a nice FBI agent due to repeated calls. My name was entered incorrectly which I got them to rectify. I also confirmed that fingerprint cards were good or not. 

FBI agent updated me about processing, mailing and explained their process to be in great details. They are very helpful. 

Call them if possible, they provide better and faster responses than over emails.


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

niga1107 said:


> I can give you my timeline:
> 
> Documents received at FBI - 10th Feb
> Credit card charged - 23 March
> ...


Hey buddy!

I also asked for the results to be mailed to a US address. My documents reached the FBI on march 8th. Looking at your timeline, I am expecting that the money order that I sent should be charged around 20-23 April, and processing should be done by end of april. Please let me know when you recieve your response in US, so that I may estimate my result date.

Also, all that I sent was the finger print card (which I got done from a US police station), a money order of 18 USD and the application. I hope this was all that was needed. I have already got the ITA on 29th March. In case the case officer asks me for proof of application for US PCC, what documents can I show them (I do not have any reciept from the FBI)?

Your response would be very helpful to me. 

Thanks!


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

namitc said:


> Hey buddy!
> 
> I also asked for the results to be mailed to a US address. My documents reached the FBI on march 8th. Looking at your timeline, I am expecting that the money order that I sent should be charged around 20-23 April, and processing should be done by end of april. Please let me know when you recieve your response in US, so that I may estimate my result date.
> 
> ...


That's right. FBI does not provide a receipt for identity history applications.

If you require some sort of proof for application of PCC from FBI, call them and ask them if they can provide some kind of proof of your application over email. If they do, then I think you can easily use that email to show that your PCC is being processed.

Also, you can keep checking with FBI in April as their processing times keep changing and the timeline I got might differ for you.

All the best!


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

niga1107 said:


> That's right. FBI does not provide a receipt for identity history applications.
> 
> If you require some sort of proof for application of PCC from FBI, call them and ask them if they can provide some kind of proof of your application over email. If they do, then I think you can easily use that email to show that your PCC is being processed.
> 
> ...


Thanks man!

That's a nice idea to simply ask the FBI for a proof.

Please just let me know when you recieve the postal mail.

cheers!


----------



## raceredpony (Apr 5, 2017)

Want to see if anyone of you faced this issue. Finger print card has been delivered on Feb 17th and credit card hasnt been charged yet. However, i see on myimmitracker that someone whose package was delivered on Feb 21st have been charged. 

When I emailed them, they told me that they couldnt find me in their database and probably my package hasnt been opened yet. Do you think its wise to send me one more set of finger print cards?


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

raceredpony said:


> Want to see if anyone of you faced this issue. Finger print card has been delivered on Feb 17th and credit card hasnt been charged yet. However, i see on myimmitracker that someone whose package was delivered on Feb 21st have been charged.
> 
> When I emailed them, they told me that they couldnt find me in their database and probably my package hasnt been opened yet. Do you think its wise to send me one more set of finger print cards?



Call them tomorrow and find your entry. If the package was delivered to them and if the envelope has been opened, it will be in their system.

In my case, they entered my name incorrectly and could not find me. So I called them and asked them to find me through other details (date of birth, SSN). They found me, corrected my name/details and made sure the entry was good.

So call before sending a new set of fingerprint cards and application. They are more responsive on phone.


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

namitc said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> That's a nice idea to simply ask the FBI for a proof.
> 
> ...


I received the PCC on my US mailing address on April 3rd.


----------



## raceredpony (Apr 5, 2017)

niga1107 said:


> Call them tomorrow and find your entry. If the package was delivered to them and if the envelope has been opened, it will be in their system.
> 
> In my case, they entered my name incorrectly and could not find me. So I called them and asked them to find me through other details (date of birth, SSN). They found me, corrected my name/details and made sure the entry was good.
> 
> So call before sending a new set of fingerprint cards and application. They are more responsive on phone.


Thanks a lot.. Will call them up and try to find out.


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

raceredpony said:


> Thanks a lot.. Will call them up and try to find out.


Just be aware that if you sent your envelope to FBI on Feb 17, it is highly likely they have not opened your envelopes. They will tell you the date they are processing. If they have not opened it, then they will not be able to tell you anything.


----------



## raceredpony (Apr 5, 2017)

niga1107 said:


> Just be aware that if you sent your envelope to FBI on Feb 17, it is highly likely they have not opened your envelopes. They will tell you the date they are processing. If they have not opened it, then they will not be able to tell you anything.


When I called them up yday, they told me that they couldnt find me in the system.. Guess they havent yet opened my envelopes. And she did not tell me what date are they currently processing.


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

raceredpony said:


> When I called them up yday, they told me that they couldnt find me in the system.. Guess they havent yet opened my envelopes. And she did not tell me what date are they currently processing.


They will not tell you what date they are processing. They will only tell you the date of envelopes being opened. You will get an idea from that.


----------



## raceredpony (Apr 5, 2017)

raceredpony said:


> When I called them up yday, they told me that they couldnt find me in the system.. Guess they havent yet opened my envelopes. And she did not tell me what date are they currently processing.


When I see immitracker, Feb 21st applications have been charged. So not sure how come mine which went in earlier did not get processed.


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

raceredpony said:


> When I see immitracker, Feb 21st applications have been charged. So not sure how come mine which went in earlier did not get processed.


That must be a mistake. Last week they were processing Feb 11 and 12. So 21 Feb is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## raceredpony (Apr 5, 2017)

niga1107 said:


> That must be a mistake. Last week they were processing Feb 11 and 12. So 21 Feb is a bit of a stretch.


Hoping they are still in the second/third week of Feb. Keeping fingers crossed. 

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

raceredpony said:


> Want to see if anyone of you faced this issue. Finger print card has been delivered on Feb 17th and credit card hasnt been charged yet. However, i see on myimmitracker that someone whose package was delivered on Feb 21st have been charged.
> 
> When I emailed them, they told me that they couldnt find me in their database and probably my package hasnt been opened yet. Do you think its wise to send me one more set of finger print cards?




I would just wIt a bit and call again 
I have been told two different stories about my fingerprints 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arl16 (Apr 5, 2017)

On April 3rd (11AM) the agent told me via email that they are currently processing mail received on 2/16/2017.

Also, interestingly the date USPS or whatever courier company deliver them mail is not the date they receive mail. This is because they have a screening process that can take weeks sometimes. For example, my mail actually reached them around 27th Feb, however, FBI person saying they got it second week of March because of screening. I sent via USPS from USA.


----------



## raceredpony (Apr 5, 2017)

arl16 said:


> On April 3rd (11AM) the agent told me via email that they are currently processing mail received on 2/16/2017.
> 
> Also, interestingly the date USPS or whatever courier company deliver them mail is not the date they receive mail. This is because they have a screening process that can take weeks sometimes. For example, my mail actually reached them around 27th Feb, however, FBI person saying they got it second week of March because of screening. I sent via USPS from USA.


Looks like that. When I called them up today, though the USPS site says Feb17th, they say they received it on Feb 22nd. Probably the reception -> processing room takes some time. 

Atleast they confirmed my package tracking num, kinda relief they have it. 

They asked me to check again in a week or so.


----------



## ssrini (Nov 21, 2010)

I will be applying for US PCC this weekend in Sydney as I will need those for my citizenship application in July 2017.

I am wondering how people got their parcel tracked with SSN as in the form it is only the last 4 digits we need to fill. Please let me know if I am missing anything.


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

ssrini said:


> I will be applying for US PCC this weekend in Sydney as I will need those for my citizenship application in July 2017.
> 
> I am wondering how people got their parcel tracked with SSN as in the form it is only the last 4 digits we need to fill. Please let me know if I am missing anything.


I believe it's a combination of several things:
1. Full Name
2. Date of Birth
3. Last 4 didgits of the SSN


----------



## arl16 (Apr 5, 2017)

As of today, FBI is processing applications received on 22nd Feb.... (Source: Called helpline)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

niga1107 said:


> I received the PCC on my US mailing address on April 3rd.


Thanks for letting me know buddy!

Now I have a better estimate of when I can receive my PCC

Regards.


----------



## prateek1234 (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi All,

I have been in the US for the past 3 years and will be applying for my PCC. I have a max of 3 months to get it. Some people have suggested the livescan option, but per my understanding that only seems to be valid for US citizens or green card holders. Have people who have got it done before in the US confirm if livescan has worked for them when they were not PR holders?

Prateek


----------



## SMURALI007 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi All,

Could anyone let me know how long it will take for the PCC letter to reach India from the day they post it. Also can we ask them for a tracking number and will they provide it? Please let me know, thanks.


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

SMURALI007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could anyone let me know how long it will take for the PCC letter to reach India from the day they post it. Also can we ask them for a tracking number and will they provide it? Please let me know, thanks.


Well, based on what I've read on this forum, and my personal experience, it may take anywhere from 30 days to eternity.. My PCC was posted from FBI office on 22-Feb and it has not yet reached my home in India.
I would suggest you to rather contact any of your friends at US and give their address. In US, it typically takes less than 10 days for delivery. Once they receive, they can scan and e-mail it over to you.


----------



## US2AUS86 (Mar 16, 2017)

*Livescan*

That's true...only US citizens can go for live scan and get the results in 24 to 48 hrs..All other nationals has to mail the FD-258 Card and wait for 14 to 16 weeks.



prateek1234 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been in the US for the past 3 years and will be applying for my PCC. I have a max of 3 months to get it. Some people have suggested the livescan option, but per my understanding that only seems to be valid for US citizens or green card holders. Have people who have got it done before in the US confirm if livescan has worked for them when they were not PR holders?
> 
> Prateek


----------



## arl16 (Apr 5, 2017)

prateek1234 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been in the US for the past 3 years and will be applying for my PCC. I have a max of 3 months to get it. Some people have suggested the livescan option, but per my understanding that only seems to be valid for US citizens or green card holders. Have people who have got it done before in the US confirm if livescan has worked for them when they were not PR holders?
> 
> Prateek



You can get a much better idea of processing times from this tracker: myimmitracker.com/en/us/trackers/fbi-summary-check-tracker

But currently, people are getting their request completed inside 2 months if your delivery is USA. And yes, unless your are Permanent Resident or US Citizen, you cannot use the livescan option.


----------



## ankiri (Apr 20, 2017)

G'day,

Has any body had recent expirience with getting fingerprints in Sydney ?
I called the nearest police station yesterday and they were happy to do it for me.However, there is a big BUT - the lady on the phone said they don't work with the form requested by FBI (DS258). I.e. they do the scanning and put results to their local form which will be mailed directly to FBI (hence the registered internation post enevelop is on me). 
I wonder if FBU accepts that "Australian police form" with imprints ?

Thx
ankiri


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

ankiri said:


> G'day,
> 
> Has any body had recent expirience with getting fingerprints in Sydney ?
> I called the nearest police station yesterday and they were happy to do it for me.However, there is a big BUT - the lady on the phone said they don't work with the form requested by FBI (DS258). I.e. they do the scanning and put results to their local form which will be mailed directly to FBI (hence the registered internation post enevelop is on me).
> ...


That will not work for FBI. FBI is very clear and strict on how they take fingerprint cards. You can call them and check for yourself and they will tell you the same thing.

Perhaps, you can ask the Sydney people to charge you more to do it on their form as well as on FBI fingerprint card. You need to carry the FBI card to avoid inconvenience to the Sydney authorities. I know plenty of agencies that are happy to fingerprint once they are paid additionally. You can also call the US embassy in Sydney and find out more details from them. 

Electronic / scanning of fingerprints is fine - as long as they are rolled and fingerprinted as per the FBI instructions.


----------



## theanalyst (Feb 19, 2017)

*Regarding payment for FBI PCC*

I am paying using a credit card of a relative who is in US. Apparently, the credit-card-payment form requires him to sign it as well. So is it okay if I have him fill the form, sign it and send me a scanned copy which I will print out and include among the rest of the documents before sending to FBI ?


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

I called the FBI today. They have opened applications till 6th March.

Just an update.
Thanks.


----------



## Ps14 (Jul 15, 2014)

namitc said:


> I called the FBI today. They have opened applications till 6th March.
> 
> Just an update.
> Thanks.


May I know which number did u call ? I applied in March first week but no update yet.. Please help.


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

Ps14 said:


> May I know which number did u call ? I applied in March first week but no update yet.. Please help.


The FBI helpline number is 001 304-625-5590. 

My package reached the FBI on March 8th. They suggested me to check on coming friday.


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

theanalyst said:


> I am paying using a credit card of a relative who is in US. Apparently, the credit-card-payment form requires him to sign it as well. So is it okay if I have him fill the form, sign it and send me a scanned copy which I will print out and include among the rest of the documents before sending to FBI ?


I am 99% sure it is ok. They just need the payment, no matter who pays for you. I paid by money order which mentions nobody's name at all.


----------



## sabooo (Jan 5, 2016)

namitc said:


> The FBI helpline number is 001 304-625-5590.
> 
> My package reached the FBI on March 8th. They suggested me to check on coming friday.


I am in the same boat. Applied for FBI background check in first week of march and still waiting for the results.

Did you request to extend the documents deadline?? I requested extension of deadline for submitting these documents on April 16th by directly emailing GSM brisbane on their email ID [email protected] and received an automatic confirmation email. 
So far haven't received any further correspondence if they approved my request for extension of deadline or no. The application in the immiaccount is still in the same status though - additional information requested. 
I am a bit worried as it has been more than 28 days which was the deadline to submit the documents. Do they send confirmation for such deadline extension requests? If yes, what I need to do to ensure successful outcome.


----------



## abhishek123 (Apr 22, 2017)

aHI All,

I am new to the forum, can someone please advise on the latest procedure to apply for USA Police Clearance certificate from within Australia.

Also, I had 2 trips for USA --- DO i need to get 2 PCC for the two states ?
1: State North Carolina (Jan 2010 - Aug 2011)
2: Florida (April 2012 -- Mar 2013)

Thanks in Advance
Abhishek


----------



## suhasaraos (Mar 13, 2017)

abhishek123 said:


> aHI All,
> 
> I am new to the forum, can someone please advise on the latest procedure to apply for USA Police Clearance certificate from within Australia.
> 
> ...


No you'll need only FBI PCC (https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks) - state/local police not required if you have not lived there for 3 months in last 12 months.


----------



## aimstraya (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi,

I have 70 points and applying for ACS now. In meanwhile, is it advisable that I go ahead and get my FBI clearance done as it is taking awfully long time otherwise!

Please suggest. TIA


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

aimstraya said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 70 points and applying for ACS now. In meanwhile, is it advisable that I go ahead and get my FBI clearance done as it is taking awfully long time otherwise!
> 
> Please suggest. TIA


Yes, definitely! Specially since you have 70 points, you would not have to wait much to get your Invitation to Apply (ITA).

Good luck!


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

sabooo said:


> I am in the same boat. Applied for FBI background check in first week of march and still waiting for the results.
> 
> Did you request to extend the documents deadline?? I requested extension of deadline for submitting these documents on April 16th by directly emailing GSM brisbane on their email ID [email protected] and received an automatic confirmation email.
> So far haven't received any further correspondence if they approved my request for extension of deadline or no. The application in the immiaccount is still in the same status though - additional information requested.
> I am a bit worried as it has been more than 28 days which was the deadline to submit the documents. Do they send confirmation for such deadline extension requests? If yes, what I need to do to ensure successful outcome.




im in the same situation. I didn't get a reply on the extension from co too


----------



## sabooo (Jan 5, 2016)

I am a bit confused here. It was mentioned earlier on this thread that if you do not have a Green Card or a Citizenship of the USA then you only need FBI clearance and local police clearance will not be needed. Is that still correct?? Just trying to confirm as I am on work visa here in the USA and have lived almost a decade in different cities and have only applied for FBI clearance.


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

I think the FBI are getting slower now... they opened 7 March application yesterday (thursday) and were opening 6th March on Monday.


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

sabooo said:


> I am a bit confused here. It was mentioned earlier on this thread that if you do not have a Green Card or a Citizenship of the USA then you only need FBI clearance and local police clearance will not be needed. Is that still correct?? Just trying to confirm as I am on work visa here in the USA and have lived almost a decade in different cities and have only applied for FBI clearance.


No. I think it doesn't matter whether you're a green card holder or not. If you lived in US for more than 12 months in past 10 years, you need a FBI clearance. Additionally, you need state clearance if you lived in any state in the past 12 months. That's what I understood, but I may be wrong. Others may be able to tell you more specifically.

Good Luck!


----------



## sabooo (Jan 5, 2016)

namitc said:


> I think the FBI are getting slower now... they opened 7 March application yesterday (thursday) and were opening 6th March on Monday.


Did you apply for local police certificate as well or just the FBI?


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

sabooo said:


> Did you apply for local police certificate as well or just the FBI?


Just the FBI. Because I was in US from 2006 to April 2008. I did not live in US in the last 12 months.


----------



## sabooo (Jan 5, 2016)

Looks like I need a Police clearence certificate. I am wondering if the visa officer is actually going to look and ask for that certificate? Thinking of taking a chance and just applying with a FBI certificate.


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

sabooo said:


> Looks like I need a Police clearence certificate. I am wondering if the visa officer is actually going to look and ask for that certificate? Thinking of taking a chance and just applying with a FBI certificate.


Well, as far as I know, the FBI clearance takes a long time and state clearance is a matter of a week or 2. So why not apply for state clearance as well? nothing to lose...


----------



## Rafai (Mar 28, 2017)

On what kind of paper should we print the fingerprint card?


----------



## abhishek123 (Apr 22, 2017)

HI 

Guys what would be the best option to send the fingerprint cards from Sydney to FBI for tracking purpose, FEDEX suffice ?
Also, do we need to include a postage paid envelope along with the form as FBI clearly mentions they won't accept any self-addressed envelopes.. 

Thanks


----------



## Rafai (Mar 28, 2017)

Is a cover letter required?


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

Friends,

I called the FBI today and I found out that my name on the fingers print card was printed in the reverse order (they required last name and then the first name). Do you think that would be a problem? The FBI says that the report would have my name in the reverse order.

It is really making me worried. Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## abhishek123 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi All,

I went to local Police Station in Holroyd Suburb, NSW. They said they will take the finger prints on their own format or paper and send to FBI. Do FBI will accept that format or anyone faced any issue with the format AU police station issue finder prints ?? Please confirm ASAP.

Thanks in Advance..


----------



## Rafai (Mar 28, 2017)

Any idea Pccs of which date are being processed?


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

Rafai said:


> Any idea Pccs of which date are being processed?


You can email to FBI ..they respond with in 24 hours


----------



## Rafai (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks for the info. Any idea what their email id is, can't find it on their website.


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi 

I received my USA PCC today. However, the address that it mentions under my name is the one from which i delivered the package and that is a US address owned by my aunt. It is not my address mentioned in my visa application. Is that a problem?

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

Rafai said:


> Thanks for the info. Any idea what their email id is, can't find it on their website.


[email protected]


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

Rafai said:


> Thanks for the info. Any idea what their email id is, can't find it on their website.


You can get that info on the phone. The FBI helpline number is 001 304-625-5590. Call them and simply ask them what date have they reached in opening the applications. They'll tell you.

Good luck!

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafai (Mar 28, 2017)

namitc said:


> Rafai said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info. Any idea what their email id is, can't find it on their website.
> ...


Thanks! When did you apply for the Pcc and how long did it take to reach you?


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

Rafai said:


> Thanks! When did you apply for the Pcc and how long did it take to reach you?


I applied on 8th march and i got it just yesterday...

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafai (Mar 28, 2017)

namitc said:


> Rafai said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! When did you apply for the Pcc and how long did it take to reach you?
> ...



Did you get it delivered within the USA?


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

Rafai said:


> Did you get it delivered within the USA?


Yes, I delivered from USA and got it delivered in USA. It would be better if you get it delivered to a US address, else getting it delivered to India means about a 1 more month delay.


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

Friends,

I got my US PCC yesterday, however I have some related questions to it:-

1. The complete report is black and white. Is it supposed to be that way? Are we supposed to upload it as it is?

2. The report does not mention Australia anywhere. Is that ok?

3. The address on top is the address I got it delivered to in USA, and not my permanent address. Is that ok?

4. The report also says in bold that " This IdHS is not provided for the purpose of licencing or employment or any other purpose enumerated in 28 CFR 20.33." This point worries me because it mentions employment! Is that normal?

5. I recieved 2 pages - The first page is completely blank except that it mention my name and the address in USA. The second page is the actual report which also mentions my name and the USA address. Am I supposed to upload both pages or just the second page?

6. The actual result statement that is written is "The search of the fingerprints provided by this individual has revealed no prior arrest data at the FBI. This does not preclude further criminal history at the state or local level." Is that normal? Does everyone get this only? Does it mean that I should get a certificate from state or local level also (I was in US from April 2007 to May 2008)?

Any inputs will be well appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## gaurav.shs (Feb 20, 2017)

*time taken by fbi for pcc*



Rafai said:


> Any idea Pccs of which date are being processed?


FBI has opened mails up till 20th March so far .So they are moving around 13-14 days worth mails in 20 Days .Mine reached them on 8th April .So another 20 Days to open and another 15 days to receive the result at US address .Just a guess though .

gs-->
Software Engineer - ANZSCO - 261313 
Points - 65
ACS - 12 Jan 2017
PTE - 22 Jan 2017
EOI - 30 Jan 2017
India PCC - 10 March 2017
ITA - 15 March 2017
Medicals - 22 March 2017 
Visa Lodged - 2 April 2017
PTE - Spouse - 23 April 2017 (As proof of english education )
US PCC - 8th April (Since I travelled to US on 25th March 2017 for 2 months,agent suggested to get this done premptively)
CO Yet to be allotted - ??
( https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications 
---- Priority Processing Link has allocations till 23rd March :tea 
Visa Grant - ??


----------



## Rafai (Mar 28, 2017)

gaurav.shs said:


> Rafai said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea Pccs of which date are being processed?
> ...


You have been waiting for a CO since 2nd April?


----------



## gjforaus (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi All
I wanted to share my experince in getting USA PCC from Cochin. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/1218657-usa-pcc-india-2.html#post12445929


----------



## Syed82 (May 16, 2017)

Hello Guys,

Need some help, I recently got 190 NSW state invite approval. 

1) I have been to US a few times and below is my timeline. Please note that I never stayed continuously for 12 month.. there was gap of 2 to 3 months for my each visit to US. Do I still need to submit US PCC for 189 visa application ?

2010 - 2011 - 9 months
2011 - 2012 - 8 months
2013 - 3 months
Total = 20 months

2) If answer to above is yes.. then it would take 2 to 3 months to receive US PCC and my invite for 190 expires on 7th July. I understand that if CO ask us for any document then it must be produced within 28 days of time. 

I am afraid if I submit the application now and CO ask for it then I won't be able to provide the PCC in time.. Will CO wait for more time ?


Please advise.

Thanks
Syed


----------



## gaurav.shs (Feb 20, 2017)

Rafai said:


> You have been waiting for a CO since 2nd April?


Yes ,anything strange ? should I have got the allocation by now ?? Seems for 189 they have reached uptill 23rd March applications only 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## Vroom123 (May 24, 2017)

gaurav.shs said:


> Yes ,anything strange ? should I have got the allocation by now ?? Seems for 189 they have reached uptill 23rd March applications only


Are you allocated a CO yet? The link shared by you show the applications until 1st Apr have been picked up.


----------



## Vroom123 (May 24, 2017)

gaurav.shs said:


> FBI has opened mails up till 20th March so far .So they are moving around 13-14 days worth mails in 20 Days .Mine reached them on 8th April .So another 20 Days to open and another 15 days to receive the result at US address .Just a guess though .


I received a reply from FBI on 23rd May. They have opened documents until 23rd Mar. My documents are delivered on 4th Apr. I guess, another 15-20 days to go.


----------



## krisnagopa (May 15, 2017)

*Police clearance certificate*

Hi All,

I have been nominated by NT for 489. Now planning to lodge visa soon. I stayed for USA for 16 months and returned back to home country. How can I obtain
Police clearance certificate of USA? will local US embassy help me to get this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## vaibhav174 (May 16, 2016)

krisnagopa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been nominated by NT for 489. Now planning to lodge visa soon. I stayed for USA for 16 months and returned back to home country. How can I obtain
> Police clearance certificate of USA? will local US embassy help me to get this?
> ...


You can either get it done through any agency or do it yourself through the FBI website. The process involves getting your finger prints scanned, filling up the form and sending it to FBI. 

The general time taken is 12-14 weeks but there is a expedited method which can get you the results in 1-2 weeks. I did this and got my result in 10 days.


----------



## vjsharma25 (Apr 7, 2017)

I need help for fingerprint for fbi PCC. I am in Delhi and called my local police station for fingerprinting which they refused. Apart from private agencies,who are charging mostly above 2000 Rs for a copy, is there any govt. agency which can do fingerprinting? 
Till now I couldn't find one. Has anyone done this in Delhi through govt. agency? 
Please let me know.

Thnx in advance
-vijay


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

vjsharma25 said:


> I need help for fingerprint for fbi PCC. I am in Delhi and called my local police station for fingerprinting which they refused. Apart from private agencies,who are charging mostly above 2000 Rs for a copy, is there any govt. agency which can do fingerprinting?
> Till now I couldn't find one. Has anyone done this in Delhi through govt. agency?
> Please let me know.
> 
> ...


You can try any of these:
1. Truth Labs: Truthlabs | Forensic Services They charge about Rs.1500
2. Internation Fingerprinting Services: FBI Fingerprinting Services in Delhi. Call Now 9643014524 They charge between Rs. 1000 to Rs. 1500

I have tried both, and they are both good at their jobs.


----------



## vjsharma25 (Apr 7, 2017)

amit85 said:


> You can try any of these:
> 1. Truth Labs: Truthlabs | Forensic Services They charge about Rs.1500
> 2. Internation Fingerprinting Services: FBI Fingerprinting Services in Delhi. Call Now 9643014524 They charge between Rs. 1000 to Rs. 1500
> 
> I have tried both, and they are both good at their jobs.


Thanks for the quick reply Amit.
I called both of them few days back.
Truth Lab: 2000+ 15% service tax and will provide only 1 Copy
Internationalfingerprinting: charging 2000 but giving two copies 

When did you get your fingerprinting because I called them this week only.


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

vjsharma25 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Amit.
> I called both of them few days back.
> Truth Lab: 2000+ 15% service tax and will provide only 1 Copy
> Internationalfingerprinting: charging 2000 but giving two copies
> ...


I used TruthLabs in Dec 2016, and Internationalfingerprinting in April 2017.


----------



## vjsharma25 (Apr 7, 2017)

amit85 said:


> I used TruthLabs in Dec 2016, and Internationalfingerprinting in April 2017.


I just called Internationalfingerprinting and asked about the price increase mentioning someone got it done for 1500 in Apr. The lady told me that if you are coming through reference we can give you the same rate.Just wanted to know from you if it is ok to give your reference to them,though I don't even know your full name


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

vjsharma25 said:


> I just called Internationalfingerprinting and asked about the price increase mentioning someone got it done for 1500 in Apr. The lady told me that if you are coming through reference we can give you the same rate.Just wanted to know from you if it is ok to give your reference to them,though I don't even know your full name


Yes, sure. You can give my name as referee: Amit Singh


----------



## vjsharma25 (Apr 7, 2017)

amit85 said:


> Yes, sure. You can give my name as referee: Amit Singh


Hi Amit,
I got my fingerprinting done today. Just wanted to confirm few things if possible.
1. The person took my fingerprints on normal printing paper,no special card was used for this purpose. Though he had blue colored form which he said is just colored paper.
2. One of my thumb's impression was not proper so he used another paper (sticky paper) and pasted that thumb impression on the original fingerprinting form 258. He told me upto 2 stickers are allowed per form but I couldn't see any information on this on FBI website. 

pls let me know your views.


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

vjsharma25 said:


> Hi Amit,
> I got my fingerprinting done today. Just wanted to confirm few things if possible.
> 1. The person took my fingerprints on normal printing paper,no special card was used for this purpose. Though he had blue colored form which he said is just colored paper.
> 2. One of my thumb's impression was not proper so he used another paper (sticky paper) and pasted that thumb impression on the original fingerprinting form 258. He told me upto 2 stickers are allowed per form but I couldn't see any information on this on FBI website.
> ...


Please see my views:
1. This is okay. FBI accepts FD 258 printed on normal paper as well.
2. I have not head about this either, but would believe them. Anyways, I personally believe that FBI doesn't use prints of all 10 fingers to get a match. Several of my wife's fingers didn't give good print, but we did receive results from FBI.

Good luck!


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

vjsharma25 said:


> Hi Amit,
> I got my fingerprinting done today. Just wanted to confirm few things if possible.
> 1. The person took my fingerprints on normal printing paper,no special card was used for this purpose. Though he had blue colored form which he said is just colored paper.
> 2. One of my thumb's impression was not proper so he used another paper (sticky paper) and pasted that thumb impression on the original fingerprinting form 258. He told me upto 2 stickers are allowed per form but I couldn't see any information on this on FBI website.
> ...


By the way, how much did they charge you? Did you get any discounts?


----------



## vjsharma25 (Apr 7, 2017)

amit85 said:


> By the way, how much did they charge you? Did you get any discounts?


They charged me 1500/- .
What about your fingerprinting card? Was it normal paper or something else? I know FBI accepts prints on normal paper as they haven't specified any special paper for that.


----------



## txgirl (May 26, 2017)

A suggestion for anyone IN the USA who is not a green card holder or citizen trying to get FBI Clearance, go straight to a channeler instead of going to a police station for your fingerprints to avoid risk of getting illegible prints. The channeler can provide two types of prints for you: manual and electronic. The electronic machine thingy will inform you whether print is acceptable. With the long wait time, trust me you don't want to waste any more with prints that can get rejected.


----------



## gaurav.shs (Feb 20, 2017)

*us pcc for duration less than 12 months*



Vroom123 said:


> Are you allocated a CO yet? The link shared by you show the applications until 1st Apr have been picked up.


I have a CO allocation now i.e on 9th June 2017 since my visa lodgement date was 2nd April 2017.

CO has asked for my Police Clearance Certificates which I thought was obvious as I have travelled for 2 months to US from (26 March 2017 to 27 May 2017,just 2 months),however the mail from CO with Subject
"IMMI s56 Request for More Information " clearly states below :

"As part of your visa application, you must provide police certificate(s) from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years as evidence that you satisfy the character requirements."

So now I am more concerned if I actually need a US PCC,as I have only spent 2 months in US ?

The reason I am more concerned is that because CO has also asked for my spouse's PCC (who didin't accompany me to US ) and PTE Test Results for proving functional language knowledge ,which we have already provided at the time of Visa lodgement .So , is it so that CO has asked for these pre requisite documents without looking into the documents that are already there in my Visa Application ??Is CO buying more time just by juggling the application to and for 28 more days ?

As for my US PCC FBI has opened packets uptill 4th April ,so mine (packet reached FBI on 7th April )should be in their hands in next one week


----------



## gaurav.shs (Feb 20, 2017)

Vroom123 said:


> I received a reply from FBI on 23rd May. They have opened documents until 23rd Mar. My documents are delivered on 4th Apr. I guess, another 15-20 days to go.


Seems your documents that reached them on 4th April have been opened as per my latest enquiry with FBI .Do post once you get the PCC results?Will yours be delivered to US address or outside ?


----------



## hulisan08 (Jun 2, 2017)

I tried to search in this thread, but not much success.

What is the best way to take finger prints? Any referrals in Princeton, New Jersey area who can help capture the finger prints? 
or is it better to visit a police station in the area we live?


----------



## US2AUS86 (Mar 16, 2017)

*Finger pints*



hulisan08 said:


> I tried to search in this thread, but not much success.
> 
> What is the best way to take finger prints? Any referrals in Princeton, New Jersey area who can help capture the finger prints?
> or is it better to visit a police station in the area we live?


Buddy there are several vendors who does this, they have FD258 cards they charge money and take ur prints and sign those copies as you have submitted fingers prints in front of them..

My FBI Report - New Jersey Fingerprinting Locations


----------



## hulisan08 (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks for the info. 


US2AUS86 said:


> Buddy there are several vendors who does this, they have FD258 cards they charge money and take ur prints and sign those copies as you have submitted fingers prints in front of them..


----------



## cheenujunk (Feb 8, 2017)

*Expiry dates for US police clearances*

Hi, 

What would be the expiry dates for police clearances - FBI / State of TX. 

I was told State of TX would be 30 days - would it mean my IED would include only 30 or lesser days?

Additionally about FBI dates, I am expecting it to be 1 year. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

cheenujunk said:


> Hi,
> 
> What would be the expiry dates for police clearances - FBI / State of TX.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it's 1 year for the FBI report. My understanding was it's 1 year for state police clearance too, but I've not been on that boat so not sure.


----------



## Vroom123 (May 24, 2017)

gaurav.shs said:


> Seems your documents that reached them on 4th April have been opened as per my latest enquiry with FBI .Do post once you get the PCC results?Will yours be delivered to US address or outside ?


I received the message for credit card swipe on 14 Jun and the pcc got delivered to a US address on 21 Jun.


----------



## US2AUS86 (Mar 16, 2017)

Vroom123 said:


> I received the message for credit card swipe on 14 Jun and the pcc got delivered to a US address on 21 Jun.


when did u post it to FBI ? to know the time line..


----------



## does_it_matter (Jun 22, 2017)

US2AUS86 said:


> when did u post it to FBI ? to know the time line..


Your FBI PCC will take 3-4 months from the date it was delivered in West Virginia. If you get it shipped to a local USA/Canada address it will save you a month'e time. Plus if you provide your SSN, if you have one, then it will also save time. As its a direct match of your name & SSN in database & it processes faster.


----------



## gs2609 (Jun 15, 2017)

*Usa pcc*

I was in US for 2 years on H1B.
I have filled and am waiting for my EOI invite.

Can somebody please help me with the process to obtain the PCC? 
Would I need just the FBI check or the state as well.
In later case, I was in 3 states during this while. Do I need to obtain it from all states.

Please suggest.
-Gautam


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gs2609 said:


> I was in US for 2 years on H1B.
> I have filled and am waiting for my EOI invite.
> 
> Can somebody please help me with the process to obtain the PCC?
> ...


Here you go for the FBI portion


https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks

Cheers


----------



## theanalyst (Feb 19, 2017)

gs2609 said:


> I was in US for 2 years on H1B.
> I have filled and am waiting for my EOI invite.
> 
> Can somebody please help me with the process to obtain the PCC?
> ...


You need State PCC only if you're still in US or you have a permanent residency there.


----------



## does_it_matter (Jun 22, 2017)

gs2609 said:


> I was in US for 2 years on H1B.
> I have filled and am waiting for my EOI invite.
> 
> Can somebody please help me with the process to obtain the PCC?
> ...


Gautam,

You will need both the PCC FBI & State

- FBI - can be done from the FBI website
https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks

- State will be applicable only if you resided in any state for 90 days or more during the last 12 months. so only those states to be covered where your stay was for more than 3 months during the last year.

hope this helps.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

does_it_matter said:


> gs2609 said:
> 
> 
> > I was in US for 2 years on H1B.
> ...



I have query on step "Obtain a Set of Your Fingerprints" - where should I go to get finger print done ?


----------



## nmimsnew (Jan 7, 2017)

*Documents required for PCC USA*

Hi, I went to the FBI website and it doesn't talk about any documents to be submitted, apart from the Application form, Credit card, and fingerprint form.

Also is there any specific need of paper for fingerprint form or it's normal A4 size paper (we use in printer).


----------



## nmimsnew (Jan 7, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> I have query on step "Obtain a Set of Your Fingerprints" - where should I go to get finger print done ?


I don't think in India you can get it done in police station, you need to search or google if there is some facility.

In UK, there is ukfingerprint.com not sure how they are but they are expensive


----------



## US2AUS86 (Mar 16, 2017)

gs2609 said:


> I was in US for 2 years on H1B.
> I have filled and am waiting for my EOI invite.
> 
> Can somebody please help me with the process to obtain the PCC?
> ...


I think just from FBI is good enough as this is the genuine PCC you can obtain for ur stay in US.


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

nmimsnew said:


> Hi, I went to the FBI website and it doesn't talk about any documents to be submitted, apart from the Application form, Credit card, and fingerprint form.
> 
> Also is there any specific need of paper for fingerprint form or it's normal A4 size paper (we use in printer).


1. No other documents needed apart from what you listed
2. Yes, you can use normal paper


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

nmimsnew said:


> I don't think in India you can get it done in police station, you need to search or google if there is some facility.
> 
> In UK, there is ukfingerprint.com not sure how they are but they are expensive


Well, things are not same anymore 
Several Police stations or Crime Branch are offering fingerprinting services at a very nominal rate. One should check the local Police Station/Crime Branch.
Apart from these, there are numerous private consultants who provide these services as well. Here are few of them: 
Truthlabs | Forensic Services
J. K. Consultancy Forensic Fingerprint Experts Agency New Delhi India, FBI, USA, Fingerprint, fingerprints, fingerprinting, fingerprint for medical license, Michigan fingerprinting for medical license, Fingerprinting for doctors medical license, Medi
FBI Fingerprinting Services in Delhi. Call Now 9643014524


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

US2AUS86 said:


> I think just from FBI is good enough as this is the genuine PCC you can obtain for ur stay in US.


Please note that state police clearance is needed for all states where one has statyed for more than 3 months in last 12 months.
This is in addition to the FBI clearance.


----------



## does_it_matter (Jun 22, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> I have query on step "Obtain a Set of Your Fingerprints" - where should I go to get finger print done ?


You can get fingerprinting done at a private agency. I got it done from from JK Consultancy in Delhi. Its a little expensive but very professional & patient staff & value for money. I got my report in one go from FBI. If the fingerprinting is not done properly, it wont match in FBI records. & you will have to send a new sample of fingerprints & again the same process starts from begining.

The link is below:

Forensic experts in India, Forensic analysis Delhi India, Forensic Fingerprint Expert, Fingerprint recording for Immigration FBI USA, Forensic Handwriting expert in Delhi India, Document Examination, Forensic Crime Scene Investigation, Legal advice, 


They also have centers in other cities.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

does_it_matter said:


> You can get fingerprinting done at a private agency. I got it done from from JK Consultancy in Delhi. Its a little expensive but very professional & patient staff & value for money. I got my report in one go from FBI. If the fingerprinting is not done properly, it wont match in FBI records. & you will have to send a new sample of fingerprints & again the same process starts from begining.
> 
> The link is below:
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying back, I have few more queries.

how much it cost you ?

when did you take this service ?

how much time it took for complete procedure ?

you had specified India address for report reception ?

Thanks !!


----------



## gs2609 (Jun 15, 2017)

*Fbi pcc*

Thanks for your reply.

I was in US from Jan 2014 to FEB 2016. 
So I have not stayed in any of the state in past year (all of the US for that matter  ) .
I should be good with just the FBI PCC, is that correct???

Thanks 




does_it_matter said:


> Gautam,
> 
> You will need both the PCC FBI & State
> 
> ...


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

gs2609 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I was in US from Jan 2014 to FEB 2016.
> So I have not stayed in any of the state in past year (all of the US for that matter  ) .
> ...


Yes, that is correct


----------



## SmithaManish (Jun 26, 2017)

*FBI PCC - Please advise*

Hi All,

I am from India, currently residing in Australia. I have a few questions regarding FBI PCC.

1. Should the forms submitted to FBI for PCC be typed or can they be handwritten?
2. The country of residence in the application form is the country where you are currently residing or the country where you are from? I still do not have Australian PR but currently staying in Australia on 457 visa, so will my country of Residence be Australia or India?
3. Residence of person fingerprinted in FD 28 form is a permanent address or the address to where the PCC results to be sent to?
4. What is Employer and address in FD 258 form?
5. What is the Security code in the credit card form?

Please advise.
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SmithaManish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from India, currently residing in Australia. I have a few questions regarding FBI PCC.
> 
> ...


1. It's clearly written can be typed or handwritten. Do as per convenience but typed is better
2. Australia
5. security code is the 3 digit CVV on th back slide of the credit card

No idea about anything else
I have not applied for this form personally and all my answers are based on general conventions 

Cheers


----------



## SmithaManish (Jun 26, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

SmithaManish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from India, currently residing in Australia. I have a few questions regarding FBI PCC.
> 
> ...


Hello,
Here are my suggestions:
1. You can type in the forms, and get it printed. I would prefer typing to be more accurate for the person reading it.
2. Should be Australia
3. Address where the PCC result is to be sent to
4. Doesn't apply to us - leave blank.
5. The 3 digit CVV code at the back of the card.


----------



## SmithaManish (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks for the info, it was of great help


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

SmithaManish said:


> Thanks for the info, it was of great help


You're welcome 
All the best!


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

I applied for FBI PCC in june.
my courier was recieved on 19th of june. When can i expect the report 

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

atif1987 said:


> I applied for FBI PCC in june.
> my courier was recieved on 19th of june. When can i expect the report
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> ...


FBI will typically take 10-16 weeks since the time they receive your request. Once processed, it can take some where from a week to 6-8 weeks depending on where the report is to be sent (US address or outside US).
Good Luck!


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

amit85 said:


> FBI will typically take 10-16 weeks since the time they receive your request. Once processed, it can take some where from a week to 6-8 weeks depending on where the report is to be sent (US address or outside US).
> Good Luck!


i opted for aramex shop and ship . so the delivery adress will be new york from there it will be courier service..

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
65 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMIYTTED VSC189 65 POINTS. 7 JUNE 2017


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

gs2609 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I was in US from Jan 2014 to FEB 2016.
> So I have not stayed in any of the state in past year (all of the US for that matter  ) .
> ...


You need both FBI and State PCC for all the states where you stayed more than 3 months.


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

ckalyanii said:


> You need both FBI and State PCC for all the states where you stayed more than 3 months.



State police is not required for your case. State police is required only if in last 1 year you stayed out side of your country (yours case is more than year)...if you lived then u need to produce state PCC along with FBI PCC..

I lived in US till AUg 2016, filled my visa in Mar 2017. I have submitted my FBI and state PCC ..


----------



## SmithaManish (Jun 26, 2017)

*Fd 258*

Hi All, 
Can the FD 258 form be printed on a normal white A4 paper or it should be printed on a specific card stock ?


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

SmithaManish said:


> Hi All,
> Can the FD 258 form be printed on a normal white A4 paper or it should be printed on a specific card stock ?


Normal white A4 size paper is fine and accepted by FBI.


----------



## SmithaManish (Jun 26, 2017)

oh ok thanks because i see many people mentioning that it should be on a card stock and I have already sent FD 258 to FBI via normal A4 paper, so hopefully it will be accepted


----------



## abhishek123 (Apr 22, 2017)

HI Guys,

Can someone please confirm, till what date FBI have opened or processed the PCC application.
I sent my fingerprint form via express post and it was delivered on 23rd May... 

Thanks


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

abhishek123 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Can someone please confirm, till what date FBI have opened or processed the PCC application.
> I sent my fingerprint form via express post and it was delivered on 23rd May...
> ...


You can check yourself by calling FBI CJIS at +1(304)625-5590 or e-mailing them at [email protected]
Give them your name, date of birth, passport number if provided, and they would provide you status of your application.


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

aks85 said:


> You can check yourself by calling FBI CJIS at +1(304)625-5590 or e-mailing them at [email protected]
> Give them your name, date of birth, passport number if provided, and they would provide you status of your application.


I just did. Currently openend mails received on 25-Apr-2017.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

which courier service you guys used to post document to USA address and how much it cost ?


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

Please share the expedited method used, it will be of great help

Thanks



vaibhav174 said:


> You can either get it done through any agency or do it yourself through the FBI website. The process involves getting your finger prints scanned, filling up the form and sending it to FBI.
> 
> The general time taken is 12-14 weeks but there is a expedited method which can get you the results in 1-2 weeks. I did this and got my result in 10 days.


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

Australianpr2017 said:


> which courier service you guys used to post document to USA address and how much it cost ?


I used Speed Post. It cost me Around Rs.700. Had tracking as well.


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

I was reading the forums to understand the expedited method to obtain FBI PCC. And understand that people are taking about using Channel-er.

I stayed in US on work Visa (no PR or Citizen) of US then are we allowed to use channel-er to obtain PCC electronically? I read somewhere (not getting the link back) that it is only for US PR holders?

Also any points for any good agency in Bangalore who can help with this, possibly with reasonable charge?


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

amit9 said:


> I was reading the forums to understand the expedited method to obtain FBI PCC. And understand that people are taking about using Channel-er.
> 
> I stayed in US on work Visa (no PR or Citizen) of US then are we allowed to use channel-er to obtain PCC electronically? I read somewhere (not getting the link back) that it is only for US PR holders?
> 
> Also any points for any good agency in Bangalore who can help with this, possibly with reasonable charge?


It will cost you 12k approximately. I know someone in delhi but not in Banglore.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

aks85 said:


> Australianpr2017 said:
> 
> 
> > which courier service you guys used to post document to USA address and how much it cost ?
> ...



When did you send it ? How much time it took to reach there ?


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks.

Appreciate if anyone else has done this in Bangalore and can share.

And did anyone used channeler?



Australianpr2017 said:


> amit9 said:
> 
> 
> > I was reading the forums to understand the expedited method to obtain FBI PCC. And understand that people are taking about using Channel-er.
> ...


----------



## theanalyst (Feb 19, 2017)

*Estimation of processing date*

On June 30, I got a response from FBI saying, "At this time we are opening mail we received on approximately 4/20/2017." My packaged reached them on April 27th. Usually how long does it take them to process the packages received each single day ? When can I expect my fingerprints to be processed and report shipped ?


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

1. They said clearly that pre-paid envelope are not accepted but some of us are saying to use that, can someone explain if pre-paid envelopes are accept by FBI?

2. Are you guys taking fingerprints yourself? I am having hard time finding an agency who can do this, in Bangalore, any pointers will be really helpful. I called one agency and they are charging 3000 for just taking Finger Print.


----------



## theanalyst (Feb 19, 2017)

amit9 said:


> 1. They said clearly that pre-paid envelope are not accepted but some of us are saying to use that, can someone explain if pre-paid envelopes are accept by FBI?


Do NOT USE PRE-PAID ENVELOPE !!! I personally talked with the FBI representative and they strongly suggested not to do that. They use First Class US Mail for all their delivery. That's their standard protocol.


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

Agree.


2. Are you guys taking fingerprints yourself? I am having hard time finding an agency who can do this, in Bangalore, any pointers will be really helpful. I called one agency and they are charging 3000 for just taking Finger Print.


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

amit9 said:


> Agree.
> 
> 
> 2. Are you guys taking fingerprints yourself? I am having hard time finding an agency who can do this, in Bangalore, any pointers will be really helpful. I called one agency and they are charging 3000 for just taking Finger Print.


Better go with professionals. Although some people have been able to successfully get reports based on fingerprints they took themselves, I would not want to risk it. The main reason being the amount of time it takes to get the results.
Think about the loss of time & patience if say after 14-16 weeks of wait with FBI, you are told that they were not able to read your fingerprints 

I googled, and was able to find these services in Bangalore. You can check with them:
Karnataka Bangalore - FBI FD 258 Fingerprint, USA, Verification, Expert, Recording, Taking, Immigration, Visa, Fingerprinting Agency, Authentication.
FBI Fingerprint Expert Service in Bangalore / Bengaluru India VISA Immigration, Fingerprint Service provider

Someone also tried this:
Right behind Madiwala Police Station (Across from the Madiwala vegetable market) is the forensics department, which will be able to help you get your fingerprints on the FD-258 form.


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

What should I select for Q 'Reason for Request:' in Applicant Information Form?

Is 'Live, work, or travel in a foreign country' good to select?

I am confused as FBI site showed below before we could download this file -

Pursuant to 28 CFR 16.30-16.34, an Identity History Summary is provided solely for you to conduct a personal review and/or obtain a change, correction, or updating of your record. It is not provided for the purpose of licensing or employment or any other purpose enumerated in 28 CFR 20.33. If the reason you are requesting an Identity History Summary or proof that an Identity History Summary does not exist is for employment, licensing, or adoption purposes within the United States, you may be required by state statute or federal law to submit your request through your state identification bureau, requesting federal agency, or other authorized channeling agency.


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

amit9 said:


> What should I select for Q 'Reason for Request:' in Applicant Information Form?
> 
> Is 'Live, work, or travel in a foreign country' good to select?
> 
> ...


'Live, work, or travel in a foreign country' is good! I had used "Immigration".


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

I don't see Immigration as an option.


----------



## vinpu (Jul 17, 2017)

theanalyst said:


> On June 30, I got a response from FBI saying, "At this time we are opening mail we received on approximately 4/20/2017." My packaged reached them on April 27th. Usually how long does it take them to process the packages received each single day ? When can I expect my fingerprints to be processed and report shipped ?


Hi theanalyst - How did you get a response from FBI? I am trying to find an email or phone number for a while now, but have had no luck. I sent my package from Australia on April 26th. TIA.


----------



## Rafai (Mar 28, 2017)

vinpu said:


> theanalyst said:
> 
> 
> > On June 30, I got a response from FBI saying, "At this time we are opening mail we received on approximately 4/20/2017." My packaged reached them on April 27th. Usually how long does it take them to process the packages received each single day ? When can I expect my fingerprints to be processed and report shipped ?
> ...



You can email them on: [email protected]

Has your credit card been charged yet, on Wednesday they were processing 1st May applications.


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

vinpu said:


> Hi theanalyst - How did you get a response from FBI? I am trying to find an email or phone number for a while now, but have had no luck. I sent my package from Australia on April 26th. TIA.


You can check by calling FBI CJIS at +1(304)625-5590 or e-mailing them at [email protected]


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

amit9 said:


> I don't see Immigration as an option.


Are you talking about FD 258?


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

Yes, anyways, I have submitted form to FBI 2 days back.

Thanks for replying though




aks85 said:


> amit9 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see Immigration as an option.
> ...


----------



## vinpu (Jul 17, 2017)

Credit card has not been charged yet. Thanks for replying.


----------



## vinpu (Jul 17, 2017)

Rafai said:


> You can email them on: Identityatfbi.gov
> 
> Has your credit card been charged yet, on Wednesday they were processing 1st May applications.


The credit card has not been charged yet. I checked in with AUSPOST & they said the package left on 5th May. Thanks for replying Rafai


----------



## vinpu (Jul 17, 2017)

aks85 said:


> You can check by calling FBI CJIS at +1(304)625-5590 or e-mailing them at identityatic.fbi.gov


Thanks much for your reply aks85. I sent out the email to the id you shared. Will try calling up the number tomorrow.


----------



## vinpu (Jul 17, 2017)

*FBI Update*

Got a mail response from FBI today which says "At this time we are opening mail we received on approximately 05/05/2017". Not very helpful or the exact response I was hoping to get.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi All-

How do you get local state police clearance? I called up my local state police station, they asked me to schedule an appointment with a third party company who does "personal character check" to make sure there is no criminal history.

The third party website is --> https://nj.ibtfingerprint.com/

Has anyone used this service? Should i select "PERSONAL RECORD REQUEST" in the type of request?

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi All- I need some clarification regarding FD258

what do you fill in "SIGNATURE OF THE OFFICIAL TAKING FINGERPRINTS"

Should we visit a police station to get the finger prints? If so, should the police station also add a seal anywhere with their station name/address who did the finger printing?

I only see the section for Official's signature. How do they know the legitimacy of the official?

Can i take the fingerprints myself at home? If so, what do i fill in the section "SIGNATURE OF THE OFFICIAL TAKING FINGERPRINTS"

Any response is greatly appreciated!


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

american_desi said:


> Hi All- I need some clarification regarding FD258
> 
> what do you fill in "SIGNATURE OF THE OFFICIAL TAKING FINGERPRINTS"
> 
> ...


Based on my personal experience and what I have read on different posts : I would recommend that you get the fingerprint done by some biometric company in your state than the local police station, as the software used at these places validate the quality of the fingerprint i.e., Is it of acceptable quality ? The employee of that company would sign it.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

american_desi said:


> Hi All- I need some clarification regarding FD258
> 
> what do you fill in "SIGNATURE OF THE OFFICIAL TAKING FINGERPRINTS"
> 
> ...


"SIGNATURE OF THE OFFICIAL TAKING FINGERPRINTS" is supposed to have signature of the person who fingerprinted you. If you go to any professional service for fingerprinting, they also stamp their seal in the same box.
In case you are fingerprinting yourself, you can sign yourself.


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi Guys

Based on my understanding of the dates for 20 July letter, I can expect to get the letter by first week of October right?


----------



## theanalyst (Feb 19, 2017)

My application reached FBI office on 27th April. They dispatched the report on July 14th. I'm waiting for mail.


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

theanalyst said:


> My application reached FBI office on 27th April. They dispatched the report on July 14th. I'm waiting for mail.


Thanks for sharing this info, it's was helpful in predicting the timelines.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

AmazingTiger said:


> Based on my personal experience and what I have read on different posts : I would recommend that you get the fingerprint done by some biometric company in your state than the local police station, as the software used at these places validate the quality of the fingerprint i.e., Is it of acceptable quality ? The employee of that company would sign it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your response Mate!

What do we fill in the following fields:

1) "Employer and Address"
2) Reason Fingerprinted


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

american_desi said:


> Thanks for your response Mate!
> 
> What do we fill in the following fields:
> 
> ...


1. Leave Blank
2. Immigration to Australia


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

amit9 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Based on my understanding of the dates for 20 July letter, I can expect to get the letter by first week of October right?


Here is the timeline of the updates from the FBI on which mails they have opened -

As of today, 27/07/17 :
At this time we are opening mail we received on approximately 05/15/2017..

As of 07/07/17 :
At this time we are opening mail we received on approximately 4/25/2017..

You can use this to estimate your case. Do add atleast a week to whatever you compute to account for shipping time of the results.


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

american_desi said:


> Thanks for your response Mate!
> 
> What do we fill in the following fields:
> 
> ...


Both were left BLANK in my case.


----------



## vinpu (Jul 17, 2017)

theanalyst said:


> My application reached FBI office on 27th April. They dispatched the report on July 14th. I'm waiting for mail.


My Credit Card was charged on 20-July-17. Does the FBI send a mail to inform that they dispatched the report? I wanted to know how you got to know that the report has been dispatched on a particular date..


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

When did you sent your request to FBI ?


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

theanalyst said:


> My application reached FBI office on 27th April. They dispatched the report on July 14th. I'm waiting for mail.


How did you get to know that they have dispatched your report ?

did you get report finally ?

if yes, what was the date of report receive ?


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

vinpu said:


> My Credit Card was charged on 20-July-17. Does the FBI send a mail to inform that they dispatched the report? I wanted to know how you got to know that the report has been dispatched on a particular date..


You can check that from FBI: [email protected]


----------



## theanalyst (Feb 19, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> How did you get to know that they have dispatched your report ?
> 
> did you get report finally ?
> 
> if yes, what was the date of report receive ?


I wrote an email stating my full name and DOB to [email protected] . They replied back saying that the report has been dispatched. I haven't got it on my end yet. Maybe it'll take couple of weeks more (depends on where your return address is). I'll update once I get it.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi All

I have a question, i got the FD 258 prints from local police station, but as some folks warned me i feel the quality isn't great(ink roll prints) 

I got 2 copies(finger printed separately) both for my wife and myself. I feel that there are flaws in both of my fingerprint copies....unfortunately i am unable to find any livescan agency in new jersey which does printing on FD258 directly.

I plan to take a print at home myself, per FBI website it is okay to take prints yourself.

My question is, can i submit 3 copy of prints for myself and for my wife? 2 copies taken in police station and 1 taken myself. I don't want to take chances as rejected prints will take an additional 3 months to get results...

I am not able to find FAQ if we can submit multiple copies. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## rmskumar (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi There,

Police Clearance Certificate for US. 
Where do you get the fingerprinting done... I am in Perth, WA. Is it the local police stations can do it or private agencies and if so what are rouch costs in Australia to take these?

Cheers,


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AmazingTiger said:


> Both were left BLANK in my case.


I've put: 

My employer details

"For immigration to Australia"


----------



## theanalyst (Feb 19, 2017)

*FBI PCC Timeline Update*

Country: Nepal
City: Kathmandu

Report request sent through FedEx Express on 25th April
Received at FBI office at Clarksburhg, WV on 27th Arpil
Request processed by FBI on 12th July
Report dispatched by FBI on 14th July
Report received back at Kathmandu on 10th August

Tentatively took 3 1/2 months for the overall process. Depending on your receiving location, it might be vary.


----------



## gaurav.shs (Feb 20, 2017)

american_desi said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have a question, i got the FD 258 prints from local police station, but as some folks warned me i feel the quality isn't great(ink roll prints)
> 
> ...


i know that you can send as many multiple copies as you want ...better try to restrict to 4-5 .I got my fingerprinting done by some police or judicial complex near journal square and it was legible and clean and i got it through only 1 fingerprint copy ....just relax also god is with you


----------



## DrSylvie (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi Guys,
I am kinda new to forum. I lived in USA from 2007-10 and then came back to India and stayed ther till 2016 and now im in Auz. I already got 8 each in PTE. Now Im plannin to apply for 189 class. Do I need to submit PCC of both india and USA? 
IF yes then can anyone please guide me how to get USA PCC, I mean procedure? I live in Melbourne. 
I do know about India PCC procedure but no idea about USA.
Please someone educate me.
Thanks.


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

DrSylvie said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am kinda new to forum. I lived in USA from 2007-10 and then came back to India and stayed ther till 2016 and now im in Auz. I already got 8 each in PTE. Now Im plannin to apply for 189 class. Do I need to submit PCC of both india and USA?
> IF yes then can anyone please guide me how to get USA PCC, I mean procedure? I live in Melbourne.
> I do know about India PCC procedure but no idea about USA.
> ...


If you have spent more than a year in the past ten years in USA, India or Australia or any other country since your turned 16 years old, then you need to submit PCC from all those countries. 

For more info, you could refer to this -
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSylvie (Aug 12, 2017)

AmazingTiger said:


> If you have spent more than a year in the past ten years in USA, India or Australia or any other country since your turned 16 years old, then you need to submit PCC from all those countries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for quick reply.
Can you please let me know what is the procedure to get that US PCC in Melbourne?


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

DrSylvie said:


> Thanks for quick reply.
> Can you please let me know what is the procedure to get that US PCC in Melbourne?


Check these threads:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/76939-usa-police-clearance-certificate.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ce-certificate-australian-permanent-visa.html

You may find several others at this forum. Read through them to get better understanding.


----------



## Rafai (Mar 28, 2017)

Fbi recieved fingerprints on 3rd May. Credit card charged on 17th July and pcc dispatched on the 24th of July. Haven't recieved it yet (my location is Dubai).


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

As of today 08/15 :

At this time*we are opening mail we received on approximately 05/30/2017.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSylvie (Aug 12, 2017)

Got most of the info from the links and also read through FBI site everything.
Just one more ques: IS fine to use Australian Bank Debit card or it must be a CREDIT CARD only?


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

DrSylvie said:


> Got most of the info from the links and also read through FBI site everything.
> Just one more ques: IS fine to use Australian Bank Debit card or it must be a CREDIT CARD only?


Not sure about this. I'd suggest you to use Credit Card to be cautious.


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

aks85 said:


> Not sure about this. I'd suggest you to use Credit Card to be cautious.


IMO, debit card should be OK.

You could email or call up FBI to clarify this.

Customer Service Group*

(304) 625-5590*

Office Hours Monday-Friday*

8:00am-5:00PM EST*

[email protected]




Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brfc4eva13 (Aug 17, 2017)

Hey all, 

Im, new to the forum Ive got a quick question about the FBI certificate. I can give an update on the time frames for you all. I sent mine on May 2nd from Chch, Nz. Not sure when it arrived in the USA, but my card was charged July 29th and they have just confirmed today via email that it was sent August 7th.

For those who have received them on here, is the report just sent out via the US postal service? So when it arrives in your respective countries it is then delivered by the regular nation postal service (ie Royal mail in Eng, Nz Post in New Zealand etc). Ie it isn't delivered by a courier company and you dont have to sign for it? 
Thanks for any information. I assume that mail usually takes around 2 weeks (10 working days) from when sent?


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

brfc4eva13 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Im, new to the forum Ive got a quick question about the FBI certificate. I can give an update on the time frames for you all. I sent mine on May 2nd from Chch, Nz. Not sure when it arrived in the USA, but my card was charged July 29th and they have just confirmed today via email that it was sent August 7th.
> 
> ...


Yes, FBI only sends it through USPS, and USPS in turn hands it over to the local postal department in respective country.


----------



## Rafai (Mar 28, 2017)

I just realized that i mentioned the city as Dubai however I did not mention the country i.e. United arab emirates in my fbi form under mailing address. 

Under Home address I have mentioned both city (dubai) and country as UAE.

Will the fact that the country was not mentioned under the mailing address create any problems?

Thanks.


----------



## hulisan08 (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi,

Need help from people in NJ, USA about fingerprinting. I called up North Brusnwick police station and they mentioned that they donot assist in fingerprinting anymore.

Anyone else from Princeton or central new Jersey who got their finger printing done recently can help me about the location?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hulisan08 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need help from people in NJ, USA about fingerprinting. I called up North Brusnwick police station and they mentioned that they donot assist in fingerprinting anymore.
> 
> ...


You can post the query in the USA chapter of the forum also.
You may get a response from there also
No harm in trying 

Cheers


----------



## davidndavy (Apr 6, 2017)

Hello all,

Can someone help me on how to track the status of my finger prints? I sent them on 6th of August and received nothing in confirmation. No mail, no call nothing. Is there a way I can have an acknowledgement?


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

davidndavy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Can someone help me on how to track the status of my finger prints? I sent them on 6th of August and received nothing in confirmation. No mail, no call nothing. Is there a way I can have an acknowledgement?


You won't get acknowledgment. You can seek a status update if 6 weeks have past since your request reached FBI office. For contact info: see previous page of this thread.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

brfc4eva13 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Im, new to the forum Ive got a quick question about the FBI certificate. I can give an update on the time frames for you all. I sent mine on May 2nd from Chch, Nz. Not sure when it arrived in the USA, but my card was charged July 29th and they have just confirmed today via email that it was sent August 7th.
> 
> ...


it is delivered through USPS..we suggest you to provide deliver address as one of your friends or relatives address in US. this is convenent because it takes 4-5 days for USPS to deliver it to US local addresses. USPS takes long time to deliver to address outside US


----------



## hulisan08 (Jun 2, 2017)

I was able to get this done from SouthBrunswick Police station. They said they help people only in their jurisdiction, and luckily i had this address on my Licence (not changed yet)

Interesting thing i found was, South Brunswick police station is not listed here, but still they were able to assist.

My FBI Report - Fingerprinting



newbienz said:


> You can post the query in the USA chapter of the forum also.
> You may get a response from there also
> No harm in trying
> 
> Cheers


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

omsaibaba said:


> it is delivered through USPS..we suggest you to provide deliver address as one of your friends or relatives address in US. this is convenent because it takes 4-5 days for USPS to deliver it to US local addresses. USPS takes long time to deliver to address outside US


To answer you other question : AFAIK, yes it will be your national mail carrier who would deliver it on behalf of USPS. IMO No signature would be required, as it is regular mail.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vjsharma25 (Apr 7, 2017)

I received my FBI PCC but they have made the spelling mistake in my name. Instead of my original name "Vijay PAL Sharma" they have mentioned my name as "Vijay PAUL Sharma". 
What should be done now?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vjsharma25 said:


> I received my FBI PCC but they have made the spelling mistake in my name. Instead of my original name "Vijay PAL Sharma" they have mentioned my name as "Vijay PAUL Sharma".
> What should be done now?


Are there any other identifiers like fathers name, passport DOB Address, etc on the PCC . ?

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

vjsharma25 said:


> I received my FBI PCC but they have made the spelling mistake in my name. Instead of my original name "Vijay PAL Sharma" they have mentioned my name as "Vijay PAUL Sharma".
> What should be done now?


Contact them back. You would need it corrected for sure. I hope that should be done pretty fast if its a mistake from their end.


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

vjsharma25 said:


> I received my FBI PCC but they have made the spelling mistake in my name. Instead of my original name "Vijay PAL Sharma" they have mentioned my name as "Vijay PAUL Sharma".
> What should be done now?


Contact them, and ask for correction. They will regenerate the report with correct name, and send again.


----------



## vjsharma25 (Apr 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Are there any other identifiers like fathers name, passport DOB Address, etc on the PCC . ?
> 
> Cheers


Only my name and address. No other identity.


----------



## vjsharma25 (Apr 7, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Contact them back. You would need it corrected for sure. I hope that should be done pretty fast if its a mistake from their end.


Already sent them an e-mail mentioning my concern.


----------



## strams (Jul 3, 2017)

*PCC Current Status*

I called FBI customer service and as of Sept 7th, they are processing the applications received on 27th June.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vjsharma25 said:


> Only my name and address. No other identity.


Then correction is the only way out

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vjsharma25 said:


> I received my FBI PCC but they have made the spelling mistake in my name. Instead of my original name "Vijay PAL Sharma" they have mentioned my name as "Vijay PAUL Sharma".
> What should be done now?




My and my wifes names were misspelled too, they swapped two letters in the surname, it was ok with DIBP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vjsharma25 (Apr 7, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> My and my wifes names were misspelled too, they swapped two letters in the surname, it was ok with DIBP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's great to hear!! But did you contacted them about this anomaly and tried to get it corrected? I mailed them yesterday but still no reply.


----------



## gs2609 (Jun 15, 2017)

hi Guys...need urgent help.

I was in US from 2014-16, in India now and have applied for my Visa with all other docs in place except US PCC.

I do need to get this done ASAP. Based on what I have read at multiple forums I understand that most people go through an agency in Delhi that gets it done in 2-3 k, which is what I would not want to spend if really necessary  

I got in touch with a local forensic branch and they said they can help me with printing, the issue now being the finger printing cards. The same are around 2-3 k itself on Amazon.

Can you guys help me with your experience on PCC especially from INDIA.

1.) Can I print the format on the normal paper and get the printing done on it?

2.) Is the card really mandatory, in case it is , can I get it sourced from a US local police station as I do have my friends visiting India almost every week for next month or so. They can carry it for me and then I can send with prints. only in case #1 does not apply.

3.) Would getting the return report at a US address help the timeline? 
If i get the return on my friends address they can send me the scan of the report and i can upload it here if its quicker then receiving it back in India.

Let me know in case you think there is a quicker workaround of doing this. 
Appreciate your quick replies and suggestions.

-Gautam


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

gs2609 said:


> hi Guys...need urgent help.
> 
> I was in US from 2014-16, in India now and have applied for my Visa with all other docs in place except US PCC.
> 
> ...


1. Yes, absolutely!
2. No, the card is not mandatory. You can print that card on a normal A4 size paper, and get the prints on it.
3. It won't help. FBI strictly sends all responses through USPS only. To save time, you can give any of your friend's US address, and they can scan and send the report to you. Getting the report in India would take 4+ weeks, while in US, just 3-4 days.


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

aks85 said:


> 1. Yes, absolutely!
> 2. No, the card is not mandatory. You can print that card on a normal A4 size paper, and get the prints on it.
> 3. It won't help. FBI strictly sends all responses through USPS only. To save time, you can give any of your friend's US address, and they can scan and send the report to you. Getting the report in India would take 4+ weeks, while in US, just 3-4 days.


I misread your 3rd question. Yes, you're correct about it. Give a US addres, and save about 4 weeks worth of time.


----------



## gs2609 (Jun 15, 2017)

aks85 said:


> I misread your 3rd question. Yes, you're correct about it. Give a US addres, and save about 4 weeks worth of time.


Thanks Mate. 
And did you know somebody who tried the finger prints on their own. Any alternative or suggestion there?

Thanks in Advance !!!


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

gs2609 said:


> Thanks Mate.
> And did you know somebody who tried the finger prints on their own. Any alternative or suggestion there?
> 
> Thanks in Advance !!!


I have seen people on the forum who did their fingerprints themselves, and FBI approved it.
I would however suggest you get the fingerprinting done by some professional. In case you do it yourselves, and for any reason, FBI is not able to read it, you end up wasting about 3 months worth time (time between you send the prints, and FBI processes it).
Think about it all, and then make a call.
Good Luck!


----------



## gs2609 (Jun 15, 2017)

aks85 said:


> I have seen people on the forum who did their fingerprints themselves, and FBI approved it.
> I would however suggest you get the fingerprinting done by some professional. In case you do it yourselves, and for any reason, FBI is not able to read it, you end up wasting about 3 months worth time (time between you send the prints, and FBI processes it).
> Think about it all, and then make a call.
> Good Luck!



Makes sense. Thanks !!!


----------



## HIIIIII (Sep 11, 2017)

*fast service*

any fast service for usa pcc from india for non-immigrant.


----------



## HIIIIII (Sep 11, 2017)

*fast service*

Please tell me if any fast service for USA PCC non immigrant


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

HIIIIII said:


> any fast service for usa pcc from india for non-immigrant.


there is no fast service unless you are an US citizen or greencard holder....


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

HIIIIII said:


> Please tell me if any fast service for USA PCC non immigrant


Check with these guys. They provide fast track service with a fee. Costs around Rs. 11,000 per person, and you'll get the results within 3-5 working days on your e-mail.

FBI Fingerprinting Services in Delhi. Call Now 9643014524


----------



## HIIIIII (Sep 11, 2017)

*usa pcc*

Any one tried???

they really provide service for non-citizens because i see on fbi website that there is no expatiated service.

please help


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

HIIIIII said:


> Any one tried???
> 
> they really provide service for non-citizens because i see on fbi website that there is no expatiated service.
> 
> please help


They do provide service for non-citizens, and I know people who have used these services, and have received grants from DIBP.
Talk to those guys, and they will clear all your doubts!


----------



## HIIIIII (Sep 11, 2017)

*thank you*

thank you dear and congratulation for your grant


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

HIIIIII said:


> thank you dear and congratulation for your grant


Thanks much! Good luck to you.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aks85 said:


> Check with these guys. They provide fast track service with a fee. Costs around Rs. 11,000 per person, and you'll get the results within 3-5 working days on your e-mail.
> 
> 
> 
> FBI Fingerprinting Services in Delhi. Call Now 9643014524




There is no "fast" legal way. If you are not GC / Citizen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

aks85 said:


> Check with these guys. They provide fast track service with a fee. Costs around Rs. 11,000 per person, and you'll get the results within 3-5 working days on your e-mail.
> 
> FBI Fingerprinting Services in Delhi. Call Now 9643014524


I highly doubt this is legal.....the FBI website clearly mentions the fast track process is only for US Greencard holders/US Citizens.

Why take such illegals routes specially when dealing with another Government Entity?

https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks

Note: Please review the information below regarding the use of FBI-approved Channelers:

An FBI-approved Channeler may only process requests for a U.S. person (an individual who is a citizen of the U.S. or a lawful permanent resident of the U.S.). A lawful permanent resident is any person not a citizen of the U.S. who is residing in the U.S. under legally recognized and lawfully recorded permanent residence as an immigrant (also known “Permanent Resident Alien,” “Resident Alien Permit Holder,” and “Green Card Holder”).


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

american_desi said:


> I highly doubt this is legal.....the FBI website clearly mentions the fast track process is only for US Greencard holders/US Citizens.
> 
> Why take such illegals routes specially when dealing with another Government Entity?
> 
> ...


Are you sure this is illegal? Please talk to these guys about legality, and they'll provide you enough proof. They are audited by US federal agencies from time to time, and have not been flagged for any wrongdoing.
Like I said, get all your doubts clarified before you take up their services. It's the you who has to decide.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Guys i need some info here
i resided in us from 2006 to 2009
i have submitted request for fbi pcc. is it enough or do i need some other pcc also

please. help

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
70 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
WORK EXP 5
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI DOE VSC189 70 POINTS. 17 AUG 2017
EOI invite. 23 August 2017


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

atif1987 said:


> Guys i need some info here
> i resided in us from 2006 to 2009
> i have submitted request for fbi pcc. is it enough or do i need some other pcc also
> 
> ...


FBI clearance is all that's needed for you (and family if applicable).


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

any one here has any experience with aramex shop and ship or any other similar service ?

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
70 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
WORK EXP 5
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI DOE VSC189 70 POINTS. 17 AUG 2017
EOI invite. 23 August 2017


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

i knw this might sound a dumb question but i am asking it for a reason.
for those who have recieved the fbi report.
can you please tell me if the envelope has fbi seal on it ? or just a normal envelope.

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
70 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
WORK EXP 5
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI DOE VSC189 70 POINTS. 17 AUG 2017
EOI invite. 23 August 2017


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> i knw this might sound a dumb question but i am asking it for a reason.
> for those who have recieved the fbi report.
> can you please tell me if the envelope has fbi seal on it ? or just a normal envelope.
> 
> ...


No. The envelope will be a standard first class post envelope.

The document will have watermark of the FBI.


----------



## davidndavy (Apr 6, 2017)

*Fingertrip rejection*

Hello All, 

Kindly need your help. I did my fingerprints by myself and sent them across to FBI through courieir, I neither did live in US nor work. I just went for a 20 day holiday visit and DIBP is insisting on FBI clearance. My question is:

1. How do I know if they received my fingerprints, because there is no confirmation that they ever received my copy in the first place. 

2. What if my finger prints get rejected, Is there a way I can be ready to send them again immediately? will it take another 3 months if the prints get rejected. 

Kindly Help!!!!


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

davidndavy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Kindly need your help. I did my fingerprints by myself and sent them across to FBI through courieir, I neither did live in US nor work. I just went for a 20 day holiday visit and DIBP is insisting on FBI clearance. My question is:
> 
> ...


1. You can track the courier/speed post through which you sent the prints to FBI. You may also check with FBI at: [email protected] 

2. You'll need to be in touch with FBI to understand whether your prints are processed, and accepted/rejected or not. If rejected, you'll need to send them again, and it'll be the entire process afresh. 
If you suspect the prints are going to be rejected, and want to be slightly ahead in the game, you may get your prints taken again from some professional service, and send it again to FBI without waiting for the results of the prints that you've already shared. That way, if the first set of prints is rejected, the second set would reach FBI for processing.
One more suggestion is to provide a USA address (friend's/relative's) for receiving the prints quickly. Taken 3-4 working days for results to be delivered in US, while over 20-30 days to reach overseas.

Good Luck!


----------



## davidndavy (Apr 6, 2017)

jazz25 said:


> 1. You can track the courier/speed post through which you sent the prints to FBI. You may also check with FBI at: [email protected]
> 
> 2. You'll need to be in touch with FBI to understand whether your prints are processed, and accepted/rejected or not. If rejected, you'll need to send them again, and it'll be the entire process afresh.
> If you suspect the prints are going to be rejected, and want to be slightly ahead in the game, you may get your prints taken again from some professional service, and send it again to FBI without waiting for the results of the prints that you've already shared. That way, if the first set of prints is rejected, the second set would reach FBI for processing.
> ...


Thank you Jaz


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

just FYI, as of now they are opening packing received around July 05 2017.....still in line with the 10-12 weeks of approximate processing times...


----------



## gaurav.shs (Feb 20, 2017)

davidndavy said:


> jazz25 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. You can track the courier/speed post through which you sent the prints to FBI. You may also check with FBI at: [email protected]
> ...


Use skype to call them in case you are out of US.This will relieve you from unnecessary thoughts


----------



## strams (Jul 3, 2017)

american_desi said:


> just FYI, as of now they are opening packing received around July 05 2017.....still in line with the 10-12 weeks of approximate processing times...


I got a response to my inquiry from FBI on Sept 12th that they were processing applications received on 7/5. They are very slow I guess.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

strams said:


> I got a response to my inquiry from FBI on Sept 12th that they were processing applications received on 7/5. They are very slow I guess.




Slowed down considerably... they were down to 8 weeks few months ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

strams said:


> I got a response to my inquiry from FBI on Sept 12th that they were processing applications received on 7/5. They are very slow I guess.


Things are moving VERY SLOW 

I just mailed FBI and below is the response....

The current processing time for an FBI Background Check is taking 12-14 weeks to complete from the date the request was received. It can take 9+ weeks for a request to clear our security process, so we are not able to see the request in our system until then.

At this time we are opening mail we received on approximately 07/10/2017. We are unable to verify the delivery of a package until it is opened. If you submitted your request by courier (Fed Ex, UPS, or USPS), please view their web site to verify delivery.


It has just moved 5 days since September 15th


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

american_desi said:


> Things are moving VERY SLOW
> 
> I just mailed FBI and below is the response....
> 
> ...


Looks like more requests are pouring in at FBI..


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

jazz25 said:


> Looks like more requests are pouring in at FBI..


I know buddy...they have more requests hence the delay....but they need to understand that people's life have consequences depending on such requests and are time bound....at least offer a fasttrack method which 10x normal fee if they feel appropriate and provide results sooner....

I would pay $250 instead of $25 if i can get results within reasonable time frame such as 4 weeks


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi guys,

I sent fingerprints from India and my courier reached FBI office on 19-Sep-2017 as per DHL tracking. Also, my credit card is not yet charged. Can you guys tell me:
1. When I can expect the result letter back to my address in India? Will it be 19 Dec?
2. As the PCC is valid for 1 year (if I am right), will FBI put the start date as 19 Sep i.e the day it reached them? Or the day they charge my card? Or the day they mail it to me?

Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

au513 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I sent fingerprints from India and my courier reached FBI office on 19-Sep-2017 as per DHL tracking. Also, my credit card is not yet charged. Can you guys tell me:
> 1. When I can expect the result letter back to my address in India? Will it be 19 Dec?
> ...


You can expect 10-12 weeks for your package to be opened. You could check the current processing times in the FBI identity history check website. Once opened, it gets processed within 1-4 days. Then it gets mailed (general post). If it's foreign address add another 4 weeks. Sometime in or after January is when you should expect it.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

AmazingTiger said:


> You can expect 10-12 weeks for your package to be opened. You could check the current processing times in the FBI identity history check website. Once opened, it gets processed within 1-4 days. Then it gets mailed (general post). If it's foreign address add another 4 weeks. Sometime in or after January is when you should expect it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks, Can you pls also answer the 2nd question?


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

au513 said:


> Thanks, Can you pls also answer the 2nd question?


Date would be the date when your fingerprinting was processed @ FBI, if they open your packet sometime in Dec and finished processing in 1-4 days, then that will be the date on the letter....not when your letter reached FBI


----------



## vaibhav791 (Mar 26, 2017)

hello friends,

I have applied for my USA PCC from India. They received my parcel on 11-Jul-2017. My credit card was charged on 07-Oct-2017

Regards,
-Vaibhav


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

vaibhav791 said:


> hello friends,
> 
> I have applied for my USA PCC from India. They received my parcel on 11-Jul-2017. My credit card was charged on 07-Oct-2017
> 
> ...


Thanks Vaibhav, pls keep us posted on the progress when you receive the letter.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vaibhav791 said:


> hello friends,
> 
> I have applied for my USA PCC from India. They received my parcel on 11-Jul-2017. My credit card was charged on 07-Oct-2017
> 
> ...




They seem to have slowed down now... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> They seem to have slowed down now...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


According to FBI link, they would be starting new way to submit and receive pcc requests. Not sure when its going to start.... below is the excerpt of that....

_Coming Soon:
Electronic Departmental Order (eDO)

The FBI will be implementing a new option to electronically submit requests and receive responses for Identity History Summary Checks and Identity History Summary Challenges. The new eDO option will allow for faster processing of requests._


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

au513 said:


> According to FBI link, they would be starting new way to submit and receive pcc requests. Not sure when its going to start.... below is the excerpt of that....
> 
> _Coming Soon:
> Electronic Departmental Order (eDO)
> ...


This is good news. In this digital era also, they still seem to be employing older ways of doing things (prints on paper/response only through USPS etc).


----------



## lohit2prince (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi All,
I have a query on Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) validity. I have submitted my EOI with 65 points in 189 based on the current queue it might take 6+ months. 
But I have applied and received my PCC in US two months back, can I use this PCC when I receive the invitation?
Or should I apply a new one?

Any response is appreciated!


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

lohit2prince said:


> Hi All,
> I have a query on Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) validity. I have submitted my EOI with 65 points in 189 based on the current queue it might take 6+ months.
> But I have applied and received my PCC in US two months back, can I use this PCC when I receive the invitation?
> Or should I apply a new one?
> ...


Hello, this may turn out to be too tight for you. DIBP deems PCC validity for 1 year. The catch here is that once you get your PR, the IED would be 1 year from the date of PCC issuance/Medicals (the earliest of the two). Say if your current PCC was issued on 01-July-17, and you get your VISA now or in next few months, the last date for your first entry to Australia would be 01-Jul-18.
So plan accordingly.


----------



## Pramodkuttiyil (Jul 4, 2017)

vaibhav791 said:


> hello friends,
> 
> I have applied for my USA PCC from India. They received my parcel on 11-Jul-2017. My credit card was charged on 07-Oct-2017
> 
> ...


Hi Vaibhav,

Could you please let me know the process of USA PCC from India.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

HAS ANY ONE ENCOUNTERED A LOST MAIL CASE. I DID NOT RECIEVE THE PCC AFTER A MONTH AND SUBMITTED A RE-SEND REQUEST TO FBI ON A DIFFERENT ADDRESS. WHAT ARE THE ODDS THEY WONT SENT TO THE OLD ADDRESS?

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

atif1987 said:


> HAS ANY ONE ENCOUNTERED A LOST MAIL CASE. I DID NOT RECIEVE THE PCC AFTER A MONTH AND SUBMITTED A RE-SEND REQUEST TO FBI ON A DIFFERENT ADDRESS. WHAT ARE THE ODDS THEY WONT SENT TO THE OLD ADDRESS?
> 
> Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


I faced it. FBI claimed they sent the report to my Indian address, and I never received it. I then requested again, and gave a USA address to have better chances of receiving it, but guess what - It never reached the user address as well!!
Not sure what went wrong, but this happened with me


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

jazz25 said:


> I faced it. FBI claimed they sent the report to my Indian address, and I never received it. I then requested again, and gave a USA address to have better chances of receiving it, but guess what - It never reached the user address as well!!
> Not sure what went wrong, but this happened with me


What is the way around this problem?

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

atif1987 said:


> jazz25 said:
> 
> 
> > I faced it. FBI claimed they sent the report to my Indian address, and I never received it. I then requested again, and gave a USA address to have better chances of receiving it, but guess what - It never reached the user address as well!!
> ...


I'm aware about just one way around - Request again!


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

jazz25 said:


> I'm aware about just one way around - Request again!


Hi Jazz,

On what date have you applied for USA PCC? Are you still waiting for it?

Thanks


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

au513 said:


> Hi Jazz,
> 
> On what date have you applied for USA PCC? Are you still waiting for it?
> 
> Thanks


I had sent my fingerprints from India in end of Dec-16, and FBI received it in first week of Jan. They processed the prints by mid of Feb-17, and I waited for it to reach me until March end. I requested again with a US address and waited for it until mid of April, and it didn't reach me.
I'm not waiting for it anymore. My 189 is approved


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

jazz25 said:


> I had sent my fingerprints from India in end of Dec-16, and FBI received it in first week of Jan. They processed the prints by mid of Feb-17, and I waited for it to reach me until March end. I requested again with a US address and waited for it until mid of April, and it didn't reach me.
> I'm not waiting for it anymore. My 189 is approved


Jazz, This means you got your 189 approval without a FBI PCC?


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

kevinishining said:


> Jazz, This means you got your 189 approval without a FBI PCC?


No, I had to request again. CO specifically asked for US PCC, so there was no way around it.


----------



## HIIIIII (Sep 11, 2017)

so how you made the request and how you got the pcc


----------



## gs2609 (Jun 15, 2017)

"At this time we are opening mail we received on approximately 07/17/2017."


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

gs2609 said:


> "At this time we are opening mail we received on approximately 07/17/2017."


Processing is extremely slow.....i guess i should expect my mid August response by end of the year now....it is unfortunate that some of us are following the right process and waiting, while others are using the illegal services who claim to get the FBI clearance thru Channelers although they know that they are not eligible for channeler route....

Some of the folks i know personally have done this even thought they are very well aware it is only for US Citizens/Greencard holders....

We Indians complain about "corruption" and how we want to go out of India to leave all the corruption behind, but many of us still continue to engage in illegal activities without any remorse when it benefits them  

I spoke to a couple of channelers in the US, they have very strict protocols to validate the identity of the person coming in for screening, they DONT accept prints taken on form FD258 and digitize them.....it appears that some of these companies claiming to provide these services from India are doing either of the 2 below:

1) made a deal with a corrupt channeler in the US who is breaking the rules even though he is aware these are not US perm residents and accepting offline prints.
2) Providing fake FBI clearance which they are generating themselves.

Both of the above are illegal. Going through permanent immigration process and engaging in such activities is extremely dangerous & irresponsible, yet many of our fellow desis engage in them... 

<<end of rant>>


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

american_desi said:


> Processing is extremely slow.....i guess i should expect my mid August response by end of the year now....it is unfortunate that some of us are following the right process and waiting, while others are using the illegal services who claim to get the FBI clearance thru Channelers although they know that they are not eligible for channeler route....
> 
> Some of the folks i know personally have done this even thought they are very well aware it is only for US Citizens/Greencard holders....
> 
> ...


I was curious how some folks got it thru channelers from India. My assumption all along had been that may be it is a service extended by select agencies in foreign countries. However, I could not find documentation on the identity history check webportal to support this hypothesis .

Now your rant throws some light into this Abracadabra.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

AmazingTiger said:


> I was curious how some folks got it thru channelers from India. My assumption all along had been that may be it is a service extended by select agencies in foreign countries. However, I could not find documentation on the identity history check webportal to support this hypothesis .
> 
> Now your rant throws some light into this Abracadabra.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


I did some further research and found that there are very few channelers who accept your prints taken abroad if taken by law enforcement officials, but they are still reserved for US Citizens/Perm residents who are travelling abroad....

So these Indian companies who claim to work thru channelers are doing something illegal for sure....i am very surprised how some folks are still going for such services...


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

How long does it take for the mail to reach a us address?

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaibhav791 (Mar 26, 2017)

Pramodkuttiyil said:


> Hi Vaibhav,
> 
> Could you please let me know the process of USA PCC from India.


Hi Pramodkuttiyil,

I did my finger printing from private agency in Bangalore. You can check the process on FBI website or check on google. 

Cheers!!!
-Vaibhav


----------



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

can anyone tell me suppose you stay in 1 country for 4 years and then move back to your home country and be over there for 10 years as what is asked for . As per the guidelines in the last 10 years if your in home country would your home country PCC is enough or still you need the previous stay of country you visited .


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

Innovation said:


> can anyone tell me suppose you stay in 1 country for 4 years and then move back to your home country and be over there for 10 years as what is asked for . As per the guidelines in the last 10 years if your in home country would your home country PCC is enough or still you need the previous stay of country you visited .


In this case, PCC from home country only would ideally be needed. However, everything is on COs discretion - So there is still a faint chance that they may ask for the foreign country PCC.
If I were you, I would only go with home country PCC, and not worry about foreign country PCC untless CO asks for it.
Good luck!


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

atif1987 said:


> How long does it take for the mail to reach a us address?
> 
> Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


I'm assuming you're asking about time taken for results to reach from FBI office to a US address - It practically takes 3-4 working days.


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

HIIIIII said:


> so how you made the request and how you got the pcc


Sent again, and gave US address again. It worked in that attempt.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

jazz25 said:


> I'm assuming you're asking about time taken for results to reach from FBI office to a US address - It practically takes 3-4 working days.


FBI mailed it out on 17th to a us address.but still not received. I am getting nervous. 

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

atif1987 said:


> FBI mailed it out on 17th to a us address.but still not received. I am getting nervous.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


God forbid, if you don't receive it by end of this week, then do contact FBI, and request them to resend it.
Keep the hope alive. My best wishes to you!


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

jazz25 said:


> God forbid, if you don't receive it by end of this week, then do contact FBI, and request them to resend it.
> Keep the hope alive. My best wishes to you!


It's already the second attempt. I am perplaxed by going thru the same 14. Week hassle all over again

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

atif1987 said:


> It's already the second attempt. I am perplaxed by going thru the same 14. Week hassle all over again
> 
> Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


There is no other way unfortunately


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

jazz25 said:


> There is no other way unfortunately


there seems to be a serious dispatching problem at FBI.
Neither they provide us tracking number for they accept return envelopes

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

atif1987 said:


> there seems to be a serious dispatching problem at FBI.
> Neither they provide us tracking number for they accept return envelopes
> 
> Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


They're still living in 1980s 
By now, this should have been all electronic, with facility to directly share results with DIBP..
But it's how it is, and we'll need to live with it.. :wacko:


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

jazz25 said:


> They're still living in 1980s
> By now, this should have been all electronic, with facility to directly share results with DIBP..
> But it's how it is, and we'll need to live with it.. :wacko:


I hope they roll out their Edo option asap as advertised.

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> FBI mailed it out on 17th to a us address.but still not received. I am getting nervous.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


It usually takes upto a week for the mail to reach a US address. Their published SLA is 3-4 weeks. It's posted thru regular mail, nothing fancy, hence no tracking number or anything of that sort. So, stay positive. I am yet to read about someone saying that the FBI mail sent to a US address got lost.


Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

AmazingTiger said:


> It usually takes upto a week for the mail to reach a US address. Their published SLA is 3-4 weeks. It's posted thru regular mail, nothing fancy, hence no tracking number or anything of that sort. So, stay positive. I am yet to read about someone saying that the FBI mail sent to a US address got lost.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Actually this is my second attempt. First response which was supposed to arrive at a us address never arrived. Requested for a second letter to a different address.still not arrived. There have actually been instances on this forum where people never got their responses

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Actually this is my second attempt. First response which was supposed to arrive at a us address never arrived. Requested for a second letter to a different address.still not arrived. There have actually been instances on this forum where people never got their responses
> 
> Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


That's news to me. I thought such instances happened in scenarios where the post to mail address was outside the US. in any case, hope for the best and stay positive.

I am hoping the delivery address mentioned includes the words ATTN your name and C/O of your contact's name before the street address.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

AmazingTiger said:


> It usually takes upto a week for the mail to reach a US address. Their published SLA is 3-4 weeks. It's posted thru regular mail, nothing fancy, hence no tracking number or anything of that sort. So, stay positive. I am yet to read about someone saying that the FBI mail sent to a US address got lost.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Well, you hear it from me 
FBI response never reached to my US address.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

AmazingTiger said:


> That's news to me. I thought such instances happened in scenarios where the post to mail address was outside the US. in any case, hope for the best and stay positive.
> 
> I am hoping the delivery address mentioned includes the words ATTN your name and C/O of your contact's name before the street address.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Yes .I provided the address in that format. Moreover the address is a simple house address in a small town Texas. Not a big apartment complex .

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Update: They are currently processing 20-25th July apps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Update: They are currently processing 20-25th July apps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Means 12 14 weeks is true. Hope the Edo is implemented soon.

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Guys I am resending the fingerprints today. Please let me know what should I do different this time to receive the response?

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

atif1987 said:


> Guys I am resending the fingerprints today. Please let me know what should I do different this time to receive the response?
> 
> Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


Give US address for better chances. And pray


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

already provided us addressed before still they are incompetent. Anything else?

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

jazz25 said:


> I had sent my fingerprints from India in end of Dec-16, and FBI received it in first week of Jan. They processed the prints by mid of Feb-17, and I waited for it to reach me until March end. I requested again with a US address and waited for it until mid of April, and it didn't reach me.
> I'm not waiting for it anymore. My 189 is approved


Does this mean, your 189 is approved without providing US PCC ? Can you please confirm?

Update: Never mind, i saw your previous reply. My question is, how did you request again? How long did it take to get it on hand?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Sent new set of fingerprints to FBI.
Hope I get the results this time. Fingers crossed and a 3 month long wait starts...again.

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Anyone has any idea when will FBi start their Edo option.?

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

Has anyone ever received FBI PCC outcome letter in the last 1 month?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

au513 said:


> Has anyone ever received FBI PCC outcome letter in the last 1 month?


not me.neither the original nor the resend request. Both time us address..never received.

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> not me.neither the original nor the resend request. Both time us address..never received.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


Its been a very very long time since I've read anyone receiving an fbi pcc. Not sure if they've put all applications on hold until electronic system is in place. Just my thoughts...no official statement


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

It has been 1 month and 2 weeks and my card is not yet charged.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

au513 said:


> It has been 1 month and 2 weeks and my card is not yet charged.


When did they recv ur application

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

au513 said:


> It has been 1 month and 2 weeks and my card is not yet charged.


I learnt from someone that they're right now opening packets received in Jul 2017 end. So you may have to wait for sometime..


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> When did they recv ur application
> 
> Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


19-Sep'2017


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

au513 said:


> Its been a very very long time since I've read anyone receiving an fbi pcc. Not sure if they've put all applications on hold until electronic system is in place. Just my thoughts...no official statement


I pray that Edo is implemented soon

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

jazz25 said:


> I learnt from someone that they're right now opening packets received in Jul 2017 end. So you may have to wait for sometime..


so that means atleast a two month wait for me (with 19thSep application rec'vd date)?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

au513 said:


> 19-Sep'2017


Expect a response by December 

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

au513 said:


> so that means atleast a two month wait for me (with 19thSep application rec'vd date)?


I'm afraid so


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

jazz25 said:


> I'm afraid so


having said that, should I not proceed with medicals and Indian pcc until decenmber? Or holding up medicals and indian pcc have any -ve impact on visa application?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

au513 said:


> having said that, should I not proceed with medicals and Indian pcc until decenmber? Or holding up medicals and indian pcc have any -ve impact on visa application?


Do what I have done I have submitted all pccs and medicals. Only FBI PCC is pending and will remain pending for four more months.

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

au513 said:


> having said that, should I not proceed with medicals and Indian pcc until decenmber? Or holding up medicals and indian pcc have any -ve impact on visa application?


Have you received ITA? If not, I would suggest you to wait until you receive it. Your IED will be calculated as 1 year from the date of Indian/US PCC or medicals (earliest of the 3). So the earlier you get these done now, earlier would be your IED. Plan accordingly.


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Do what I have done I have submitted all pccs and medicals. Only FBI PCC is pending and will remain pending for four more months.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


Did you get the invite? I don't see it in your signature.


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

jazz25 said:


> Have you received ITA? If not, I would suggest you to wait until you receive it. Your IED will be calculated as 1 year from the date of Indian/US PCC or medicals (earliest of the 3). So the earlier you get these done now, earlier would be your IED. Plan accordingly.


yea, I got the invite and lodged the application a week back. dint do the medicals and indian pcc cuz i'm waiting for usa pcc. should i proceed with indian pcc and medicals? wht do you suggest?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

au513 said:


> Did you get the invite? I don't see it in your signature.


Yes bro invited and Visa lodged. Will update signature.

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

au513 said:


> yea, I got the invite and lodged the application a week back. dint do the medicals and indian pcc cuz i'm waiting for usa pcc. should i proceed with indian pcc and medicals? wht do you suggest?


Yes, I would suggest to proceed ahead. Most likely CO would request you for USA PCC, and you'll have to wait until FBI furnishes it 
Just in case you're lucky and CO doesn't request it, you would be all set


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Yes bro invited and Visa lodged. Will update signature.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


just a suggestion and sorry if you already know it. if the mail man does not see your name on mailbox then he'd not deliver the letter, especially if the letter is from govt agencies. so when you have the letter routed to a US address, make sure your name is printed on the mailbox.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

au513 said:


> just a suggestion and sorry if you already know it. if the mail man does not see your name on mailbox then he'd not deliver the letter, especially if the letter is from govt agencies. so when you have the letter routed to a US address, make sure your name is printed on the mailbox.


Well I wrote the address as followed
C/0 house owner
attn: my name

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## hulisan08 (Jun 2, 2017)

Today, we are opening mail from July 25th, 2017. 

This is the response that i received from FBI just now. I submitted it on Sept 5th. Looks like a long wait.

My invitation expires on 5th Nov, and I have got my Indian PCC and new Jersey PCC last week in the hope that i would get it by mid Nov. but looks like the chances are slim.


----------



## strams (Jul 3, 2017)

*FBI Lost my packet*

Did anyone come across the scenario where their application packet was lost by FBI? I submitted mine on July 24th and when I called them, they said that they couldnt find my application yet. 

I'm waiting for their call as of now as they said they will look for my application and give me a call by the end of the day.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

strams said:


> Did anyone come across the scenario where their application packet was lost by FBI? I submitted mine on July 24th and when I called them, they said that they couldnt find my application yet.
> 
> I'm waiting for their call as of now as they said they will look for my application and give me a call by the end of the day.


Looks like a disaster in FBi. Lot of problems.they are acting worse than third world nation's


Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Well I wrote the address as followed
> C/0 house owner
> attn: my name
> 
> Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


just to understand the timeline, after how many days was your credit card charged after fbi received your mail packet?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

au513 said:


> just to understand the timeline, after how many days was your credit card charged after fbi received your mail packet?


FBI recvd my application on 19 June
Cc was charged 29 August. At that time the process in time was 10 weeks.now it's 14. So add amonth more


Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Hi everyone. Can someone post a picture of The envelope that encloses the FBI pcc. I need to send the picture to the concern person in us to look for it.thanks in advance


Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## strams (Jul 3, 2017)

So, I got a call from FBI saying that they were able to locate my packet and were able to process my finger prints but not my wife's. 
Did anyone come across this situation?


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

strams said:


> So, I got a call from FBI saying that they were able to locate my packet and were able to process my finger prints but not my wife's.
> Did anyone come across this situation?


It's possible. Your wife's prints may not be good enough for FBI system to read to find a match. You'll have to re-do her prints, and send to FBI for processing again.
I would suggest to send multiple set f pints for her for better chance. Good luck!


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

strams said:


> So, I got a call from FBI saying that they were able to locate my packet and were able to process my finger prints but not my wife's.
> Did anyone come across this situation?


Did you send them in two packets i.e.., two different mails...? 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

AmazingTiger said:


> Did you send them in two packets i.e.., two different mails...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


And were the fingerprints taken with the help of professionals ?

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## strams (Jul 3, 2017)

AmazingTiger said:


> Did you send them in two packets i.e.., two different mails...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Both were in the same packet


----------



## strams (Jul 3, 2017)

AmazingTiger said:


> And were the fingerprints taken with the help of professionals ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Yes they were.. we went to the Biometric fingerprint location and got them taken at the same time.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Does anyone know when will FBi implement the electronic option to obtain PCC?

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## strams (Jul 3, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Does anyone know when will FBi implement the electronic option to obtain PCC?
> 
> Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


I called them about this and they gave me no answer. But looks like its going to happen sometime in January.


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

I called the FBI help desk today and came to know they are opening mails received on Jul 28. It is moving slow!


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Hope they implement the electronic option soon. it's USA and they are acting like third world country.

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1572042 (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi,

I want to know at which stage\step in 190 visa, should i start applying the police clearance from FBI.

Thanks


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

jeffgreenrc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to know at which stage\step in 190 visa, should i start applying the police clearance from FBI.
> 
> Thanks


The current timeline for receiving FBI clearance to India address is around 4-4.5 months. It is advised you have this FBI clearance when you actually lodge visa and pay visa fees. So plan accordingly.
Good Luck!


----------



## NeonBlr (Oct 29, 2017)

Dear Experts,
My consolidated stay in US is more than 12 months. In 2014 I returned to India.
I'm non-US Citizen/no US PR.
Kindly advise whether I need US State Police clearance or just FBI PCC is fine.


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

NeonBlr said:


> Dear Experts,
> My consolidated stay in US is more than 12 months. In 2014 I returned to India.
> I'm non-US Citizen/no US PR.
> Kindly advise whether I need US State Police clearance or just FBI PCC is fine.


Just FBI is all that is needed in your case.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeonBlr (Oct 29, 2017)

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Ok so.i submitted new set of fingerprints last week to FBI since the old request response was not received. This morning I received the mail from FBI. SMH

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

atif1987 said:


> Ok so.i submitted new set of fingerprints last week to FBI since the old request response was not received. This morning I received the mail from FBI. SMH
> 
> Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


Congratulations! It came to your Indian address or US address?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

jazz25 said:


> Congratulations! It came to your Indian address or US address?


Lol. I can't have an Indian address since I m in Pakistan. And it came to US address


Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

atif1987 said:


> Lol. I can't have an Indian address since I m in Pakistan. And it came to US address
> 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


Sorry about that 
Congratulations again!


----------



## Malla (Aug 5, 2017)

<<< Sorry for unrelated message >>>

I am applying for ACS assessment from the US and currently preparing documents for it. I have a question regarding requirements for certified copies as mentioned in the ACS guidelines. Can you please take a look at following thread and spare some time to reply.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ting-certified-copies-usa-acs-assessment.html


Thanks!


----------



## SmithaManish (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi All,

I had applied for FBI PCC but after 3 months I got to know that FBI rejected my request because the fingerprints were illegible. I am planning to send my fingerprints to FBI again. Any advise on what I could do this time to submit more legible fingerprints and make sure it gets accepted.

Also if you live scan the fingerprints, how do you get them on a FD 258 form..

Appreciate any help.

Thanks,
Smitha


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

SmithaManish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied for FBI PCC but after 3 months I got to know that FBI rejected my request because the fingerprints were illegible. I am planning to send my fingerprints to FBI again. Any advise on what I could do this time to submit more legible fingerprints and make sure it gets accepted.
> 
> ...


Depends on which State you are living in. I have seen older threads in this forum where people have recommended getting prints at a biometric centre than at the local police station. Some bio-metric centres print scanned data to FD 258. Most do offer to print one more copy for a nominal charge. I would recommend sending to the FBI more than one FD 258 form per applicant. While doing so please ensure that they are not just printing the same data twice .ie., convince them to redo any of your finger scan all over again if you aren't satisfied with the scan's depth in detail.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

SmithaManish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied for FBI PCC but after 3 months I got to know that FBI rejected my request because the fingerprints were illegible. I am planning to send my fingerprints to FBI again. Any advise on what I could do this time to submit more legible fingerprints and make sure it gets accepted.
> 
> ...


My only suggestion (if you have not done it already) - Get a professional's help to capture your fingerprints.


----------



## SmithaManish (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi, I am currently living in Australia and I got it done from the local Australian police the first time. I don think there are any agencies for fingerprinting in Australia. The local police said they cannot print the live scan on a FD 258 form and they can just print it on an empty sheet.


----------



## SmithaManish (Jun 26, 2017)

AmazingTiger said:


> Depends on which State you are living in. I have seen older threads in this forum where people have recommended getting prints at a biometric centre than at the local police station. Some bio-metric centres print scanned data to FD 258. Most do offer to print one more copy for a nominal charge. I would recommend sending to the FBI more than one FD 258 form per applicant. While doing so please ensure that they are not just printing the same data twice .ie., convince them to redo any of your finger scan all over again if you aren't satisfied with the scan's depth in detail.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Hi, I am currently living in Australia and I got it done from the local Australian police the first time. I don think there are any agencies for fingerprinting in Australia. The local police said they cannot print the live scan on a FD 258 form and they can just print it on an empty sheet.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Guys I received the FBI pcc on a standard white paper. Is it ok?

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Guys I received the FBI pcc on a standard white paper. Is it ok?
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


Yes, it is fine. It will be black and white with FBI logo watermark.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Please help me here.

FBI charged my card on Oct 26 and I gave US mailing address. Any idea when should I expect the letter to be delivered?

Thanks


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Ok so.i submitted new set of fingerprints last week to FBI since the old request response was not received. This morning I received the mail from FBI. SMH
> 
> Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


So you are saying you got the letter in a week?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

amit9 said:


> So you are saying you got the letter in a week?


2 weeks

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

Atif, 2 weeks is really fast. What's the technique you used to get the FBI PCC in such a short span of time?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

kevinishining said:


> Atif, 2 weeks is really fast. What's the technique you used to get the FBI PCC in such a short span of time?


Boss 2 weeks is the time they took to mail me the results. The whole process started from June and ended in october

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Boss 2 weeks is the time they took to mail me the results. The whole process started from June and ended in october
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


Atif, pls let us know, in this thread, when you get the grant. So we'd know how long its gonna take after fbi pcc is provided to case officer.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

au513 said:


> Atif, pls let us know, in this thread, when you get the grant. So we'd know how long its gonna take after fbi pcc is provided to case officer.


Sure thing. But till now no CO has been assigned.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## LifeIsBlessed (Oct 26, 2017)

*Applications processed as on 9 Nov*

Just an FYI to all- called FBI yesterday and they are processing applications received as on Aug 7, 2017


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

EDO - may be a distant dream 

PHACIL TO PROVIDE FBI CJIS WITH REQUIREMENTS AND DESIGN SERVICES - this started in 2013 and they provided only requirements and design of the system - not sure which team is working on the implementation part of this and there is no information regarding when it will be implemented. 

If anyone else in this forum has any info on Edo please pitch in. I have received my ITA and waiting for the PCC (process not yet started). :fingerscrossed:


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

sujitswaroop said:


> EDO - may be a distant dream
> 
> PHACIL TO PROVIDE FBI CJIS WITH REQUIREMENTS AND DESIGN SERVICES - this started in 2013 and they provided only requirements and design of the system - not sure which team is working on the implementation part of this and there is no information regarding when it will be implemented.
> 
> If anyone else in this forum has any info on Edo please pitch in. I have received my ITA and waiting for the PCC (process not yet started). :fingerscrossed:


I called FBI a few days back to check when they will be implementing this option. As per the lady it's going to be a while and might not happen until the third quarter of next year since they are still in process of migrating from old system to new system and are learning new things everyday.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## sujitswaroop (Aug 23, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> I called FBI a few days back to check when they will be implementing this option. As per the lady it's going to be a while and might not happen until the third quarter of next year since they are still in process of migrating from old system to new system and are learning new things everyday.
> 
> @atif1987 : Thanks for the information.


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi,

Anyone can guide or have step by step instruction how to obtain FBI Clearance from Singapore?


Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

churek said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone can guide or have step by step instruction how to obtain FBI Clearance from Singapore?
> 
> ...


there is no difference where you are... 

You need to go to https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks and follow the steps.. 

i.e. download the form, complete it, get fingerprints down at your local fingerprint taking facility (i.e. police often help), send it to FBI along with the payment slip. 

All the best


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

*Arizona State Police Clearance*

Hi,

Can any one please let me know / share thread where it has been discussed how to get Arizona state police clearance certificate?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## alexkarthick (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi 
Me and wife worked in US for 13 months, ten years ago in US. Should we get a police clearance certificate from US as well? I have this question because it has been more than 10 years already or is it mandatory document to provide?

Thanks


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

alexkarthick said:


> Hi
> Me and wife worked in US for 13 months, ten years ago in US. Should we get a police clearance certificate from US as well? I have this question because it has been more than 10 years already or is it mandatory document to provide?
> 
> Thanks


COs do not usually request PCC if you stayed in a county more than 10 years back. I would recommend you to proceed ahead with the application.
In rare circumstance if the CO requests for it, you'll need to get it done. But the probability of this happening is very less.
Good Luck!


----------



## NeonBlr (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi,
I was in US for little more than 1 year from 2013- 2014. My wife joined me later and was in US for 5 months in 2014 and same year we both returned India.
I got the FBI PCC. 
1) Whether I need US State Police clearance as well?
2) Whether my wife needs FBI PCC and US State Police Clearance
Kindly advise.
Thank you.


----------



## aks80 (Jan 20, 2017)

NeonBlr said:


> Hi,
> I was in US for little more than 1 year from 2013- 2014. My wife joined me later and was in US for 5 months in 2014 and same year we both returned India.
> I got the FBI PCC.
> 1) Whether I need US State Police clearance as well?
> ...


1. No
2. This is at the discretion of the CO, but it seems unlikely she will be asked for one.


----------



## NeonBlr (Oct 29, 2017)

Thank you for the quick response.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

*Arizona State Police Clearance*



aks80 said:


> 1. No
> 2. This is at the discretion of the CO, but it seems unlikely she will be asked for one.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-clearance-certificate-390.html#post13587146

Can any one please let me know the process for State Police clearance in USA? I need info for Arizona. Thanks !


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ausysdhome said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-clearance-certificate-390.html#post13587146
> 
> 
> 
> Can any one please let me know the process for State Police clearance in USA? I need info for Arizona. Thanks !




I think Arizona clearly states that state pcc will not be issued for any immigration purposes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> I think Arizona clearly states that state pcc will not be issued for any immigration purposes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks ! I went to the Arizona DPS and I was told the same thing. However I insisted and they said I can get my Records Review done. So I gave my fingerprints....but later the lady at the FP unit told me that the record review letter will not have my name on it. So I am not sure how that would be of any help.

But thanks...your answer clarified that Arizona does not issue state pcc for immigration.


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

alexkarthick said:


> Hi
> Me and wife worked in US for 13 months, ten years ago in US. Should we get a police clearance certificate from US as well? I have this question because it has been more than 10 years already or is it mandatory document to provide?
> 
> Thanks


As one of our other friends suggested, you may go ahead with lodging visa application without providing US FBI PCC. 

However, you may get started with applying for US FBI PCC for both of you. Reason why I'm stating this is, it takes more than 4 months now to get a police clearance from US FBI. Just in case if CO asks for one, say in next two months, then you would have crossed half of the waiting time just by doing this parallelly. You may take this as a suggestion, not a legal advice.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> As one of our other friends suggested, you may go ahead with lodging visa application without providing US FBI PCC.
> 
> However, you may get started with applying for US FBI PCC for both of you. Reason why I'm stating this is, it takes more than 4 months now to get a police clearance from US FBI. Just in case if CO asks for one, say in next two months, then you would have crossed half of the waiting time just by doing this parallelly. You may take this as a suggestion, not a legal advice.


hi,

are you sure FBI takes 4 months to give the clearance? Because I have read in these forums that FBI takes like 2-3 weeks. Thanks.


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ausysdhome said:


> hi,
> 
> are you sure FBI takes 4 months to give the clearance? Because I have read in these forums that FBI takes like 2-3 weeks. Thanks.


You may visit this:https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks

I have applied in late August. When I enquired about the status, this is what I heard from them today

"
Thank you for your inquiry,

We are unable to locate your request at this time.

The current processing time for an FBI Background Check is taking 12-14 weeks to complete from the date the request was received. It can take 9+ weeks for a request to clear our security process, so we are not able to see the request in our system until then.

At this time we are opening mail we received on approximately 08/09/2017.

"


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> You may visit this:https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks
> 
> I have applied in late August. When I enquired about the status, this is what I heard from them today
> 
> ...


I see from your signature that CO asked for func.eglish proof for spouse. Have you not provided a letter from her college or ielts/pte score for her?


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> You may visit this:https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks
> 
> I have applied in late August. When I enquired about the status, this is what I heard from them today
> 
> ...


Looks like FBI is becoming another CBI


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

au513 said:


> I see from your signature that CO asked for func.eglish proof for spouse. Have you not provided a letter from her college or ielts/pte score for her?


My spouse has scheduled an PTE exam and it is very hard to find an available slot. Her exam is early December. We are already waiting on PCC from FBI, so, in the mean time, she will try to complete PTE-A.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> My spouse has scheduled an PTE exam and it is very hard to find an available slot. Her exam is early December. We are already waiting on PCC from FBI, so, in the mean time, she will try to complete PTE-A.


hi Safath,

As you said that FBI clearance might take a longer time. In that case are you going to inform CO about the same? Also what is the usual norm...does the CO give extension to submit FBI PCC?

Thanks.


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ausysdhome said:


> hi Safath,
> 
> As you said that FBI clearance might take a longer time. In that case are you going to inform CO about the same? Also what is the usual norm...does the CO give extension to submit FBI PCC?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes I did inform CO by emailing him/them to the generic email id given in their communication. I have also added a screenshot of PTE appointment confirmation page to the document list in immi account against my spouse name. 

I think, CO will wait until we provide all the required documentation and press IP button. Only thing to make sure from our end is to keep them updated about the delay status.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Yes I did inform CO by emailing him/them to the generic email id given in their communication. I have also added a screenshot of PTE appointment confirmation page to the document list in immi account against my spouse name.
> 
> I think, CO will wait until we provide all the required documentation and press IP button. Only thing to make sure from our end is to keep them updated about the delay status.


ok, thanks...so did you also take PCC for your wife...
I am yet to get an invite...but have started collecting the docs. I completely forgot about PCC for my wife.


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ausysdhome said:


> ok, thanks...so did you also take PCC for your wife...
> I am yet to get an invite...but have started collecting the docs. I completely forgot about PCC for my wife.


Yes, I have applied for both of us. All adults in the application would need police clearance for all applicable countries. 

As an additional info, you may explore options related to 'obtaining PCC through channellers'. Please refer to: https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks

Though I do not have personal experience with the above, the process appears to be quicker one. Or, by the time you are ready with your application, FBI would have introduced EDO (information available in the same link above). All the best !


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Yes, I have applied for both of us. All adults in the application would need police clearance for all applicable countries.
> 
> As an additional info, you may explore options related to 'obtaining PCC through channellers'. Please refer to: https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks
> 
> Though I do not have personal experience with the above, the process appears to be quicker one. Or, by the time you are ready with your application, FBI would have introduced EDO (information available in the same link above). All the best !


hey thanks...but the channeler option is only applicable to US citizens/PR holders. So we will have to go via the normal longer FBI route. It's already thanks giving...so I don't think eDO will be up before next year...


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

au513 said:


> Atif, pls let us know, in this thread, when you get the grant. So we'd know how long its gonna take after fbi pcc is provided to case officer.


Got the grant today

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Got the grant today
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


Congrats Atif bhai. Thanks for the update.


----------



## NeonBlr (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi Experts,
As it has been mentioned in one of the threads " All adults in the application would need police clearance for all applicable countries." ; whether my wife needs FBI PCC? She was in US for 5 months in 2014.
Kindly advise 
Thank you.


----------



## HIIIIII (Sep 11, 2017)

FBI informed applicant that they mailed the result???


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

*Are any H1B holders applying for 189?*

Hi,

I am having some sleepless nights....I am on H1B in USA....entering my 3rd year of the visa........waiting for 189 invite.........
Now I am getting questions.......should I try to get a GC filed in US or just avoid that long long wait and directly try for Australian PR. I know this sounds crazy at this moment....but I am getting such thoughts.
is anybody in same boat?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am having some sleepless nights....I am on H1B in USA....entering my 3rd year of the visa........waiting for 189 invite.........
> Now I am getting questions.......should I try to get a GC filed in US or just avoid that long long wait and directly try for Australian PR. I know this sounds crazy at this moment....but I am getting such thoughts.
> is anybody in same boat?


GC under Trump looks like a nightmare itself. 189 wait is no where near that

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## HIIIIII (Sep 11, 2017)

Fbi informed the applicant when they mailout the result???


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

atif1987 said:


> GC under Trump looks like a nightmare itself. 189 wait is no where near that
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


That's true my friend...


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

HIIIIII said:


> Fbi informed the applicant when they mailout the result???


You have to call and ask them or mail them

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## HIIIIII (Sep 11, 2017)

ok thank you


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

atif1987 said:


> You have to call and ask them or mail them
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


hi Atif,

How long did it take for you to get FBI clearance?

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## HIIIIII (Sep 11, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> hi Atif,
> 
> How long did it take for you to get FBI clearance?
> 
> ...


i submit on 7th august 2017 and they charge my cc on 14/11/17


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

HIIIIII said:


> i submit on 7th august 2017 and they charge my cc on 14/11/17


Man........more than 3 months !..........now that Thanks giving and X'mas are around......I think the process might get further slow


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> hi Atif,
> 
> How long did it take for you to get FBI clearance?
> 
> ...


4 tiresome and testing months.


ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> Man........more than 3 months !..........now that Thanks giving and X'mas are around......I think the process might get further slow


If you are in USA try going to a channeler. I know they don't do it for non residents but there are some who do it.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

atif1987 said:


> 4 tiresome and testing months.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> ...


4 months ! so how did you convince CO to wait until FBI clearance came or was your extension request accepted right away by the CO?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> 4 months ! so how did you convince CO to wait until FBI clearance came or was your extension request accepted right away by the CO?


Well I applied the visa on 2 octber. Luckily I had obtained the FBI pcc before the CO contact. I had applied in June 

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## HIIIIII (Sep 11, 2017)

CO will give you extention


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

atif1987 said:


> Well I applied the visa on 2 octber. Luckily I had obtained the FBI pcc before the CO contact. I had applied in June
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


oh...ok. that was a wise thing to do......


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> oh...ok. that was a wise thing to do......


Yes I applied for FBI pcc when I submitted the eoi

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

HIIIIII said:


> CO will give you extention


ok...it was you who said applied on 7/Aug...I got confused with Atif.

So did you ask CO for extension and how much extension does the CO give?


----------



## HIIIIII (Sep 11, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> ok...it was you who said applied on 7/Aug...I got confused with Atif.
> 
> So did you ask CO for extension and how much extension does the CO give?


i ask for 2 month extension till 18/11/17 now i applied another 2 week extension.

and CO will give the extension


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

HIIIIII said:


> i ask for 2 month extension till 18/11/17 now i applied another 2 week extension.
> 
> and CO will give the extension


But now you got the clearance right? so why is the extension required?


----------



## HIIIIII (Sep 11, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> But now you got the clearance right? so why is the extension required?


i still did not got result. it will be delivered by next week. i hope so


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

HIIIIII said:


> i still did not got result. it will be delivered by next week. i hope so


ok...all the best....

what occupation did you apply for?


----------



## HIIIIII (Sep 11, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> ok...all the best....
> 
> what occupation did you apply for?


thank you 233311


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

HIIIIII said:


> FBI informed applicant that they mailed the result???




No. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnjuS (Aug 28, 2017)

Need expert advise: 

1. For myself as primary applicant: 

I have been to US in 2004-5, for around 3 months and then 2 months with L1 from my ex-employer. Is US PCC required for such a case? I am assuming, no, since I didn't stay even for a year and secondly, the timeline is way beyond 10 years. Please confirm if my understanding is right. 

But I did have SSN and I'll be using this in Form 80/1221 under "Have you ever had any national identity documents". Without US PCC, is this okay? 

2. My husband's case as secondary applicant:

He had studied his PhD in US, finished in 2006 and worked there until Aug 2007, post which he's not been in US long term. In the past 10 years, he's travelled to US but never more than 2-3 weeks via his present and ex-company on B1. And his short trips don't add up to 1 year in the past 10 years. 

That he's crossed the 10 year mark from Aug 2007, is his US PCC required? 

At this point am not claiming spouse points, since his degree doesn't match with the work he's doing, but I might do some digging around on that and see if there's anyway to claim that to help increase my points. Does this even make a difference in terms of PCC? 

Or......easier way out : Is it even required to analyse so much and apply for his US PCC - just in case? 

Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

AnjuS said:


> Need expert advise:
> 
> 1. For myself as primary applicant:
> 
> ...


I have read about a case where CO requested Indian PCC from an Indian National who had not been to India in more than 10 years.

So, IMHO, stop with the deliberations and apply for it. It takes 4-5 months (current timeline).

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AnjuS said:


> Need expert advise:
> 
> 1. For myself as primary applicant:
> 
> ...


It seems like for you it is not required, as you have been in the Us 5 months, again based on the requirements, it is not required for your husband. 

in terms of points... no impact.


----------



## AnjuS (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll discuss both options with my husband.


----------



## davidndavy (Apr 6, 2017)

AnjuS said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I'll discuss both options with my husband.


Hi I highly recommed you apply for FBI clearance. I visited US for 25 days for hoilday and DIBP asked me to submit US police cearance and trust me its very very hard to get US police clearance. I sent them the prints in August and after 4 months of waiting I got a rejection and they simply say you need to apply fresh again. This mean it is gonna take approximately one year for me to get US police clearance and I sent a mail to DIBP about my case but no reply from them. I'm stuck in between :-(


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

AnjuS said:


> Need expert advise:
> 
> 1. For myself as primary applicant:
> 
> ...


I highly recommend to go ahead with submitting an application to FBI for both of you. Beyond all these date calculations, We need to see the idea behind DIBP asking for FBI PCC. It is to make sure US do agree with our genuineness and have no trace of any criminal records in our names. 

I'm more than 95% sure that DIBP is going to ask for FBI PCC, if u had ever lived in US. If you start with your FBI application now, you may not get one until Apr1st, 2018. So, I recommend you to start your process ASAP.


----------



## hulisan08 (Jun 2, 2017)

At this time FBI are opening mail we received on approximately 08/15/2017, incase if anyone likes to know. 

My application was sent on 09/05. Hope to see it picked up by 12/15, before christmas season starts.


----------



## gs2609 (Jun 15, 2017)

I sent out my FBI PCC prints to FBI around mid of September. The visa was applied for around the same time.

In first week of October my CO responded back asking for US PCC as rest all seemed to be in place, but as per the current processing times, seems likes I wont be getting it before December end/ early Jan.

I responded back to CO with the same (before the 30 days deadline to respond) and have followed up as well, but seems like there is nothing we can do about the processing time.

Is such a long want going to be an issue? Anything we can do to keep updating about the status to CO? is it advisable?

Regards,
-Gautam


----------



## LifeIsBlessed (Oct 26, 2017)

HIIIIII said:


> i still did not got result. it will be delivered by next week. i hope so


Hello HIIIIII, Can you please update in the forum when you get your FBI results thru post?? I am almost in the same situation and would like to know when to expect the reports from FBI. Is your return address in India?? Thanks in advance for your help....


----------



## AnjuS (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks all for your suggestions. Looks like we should have been on it long ago then  

Anyway, better now instead of waiting for invite/CO contact.


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

Anyone has an update about which date FBI is currently processing the fingerprints?


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

Unbelievable :wacko: I waited for 4.5 months to find out today that they had got my name wrong. there is a typo in my name. I dont understand how on earth they could get it wrong when they had my ssn and everything ....ahhhhhhhh 

has anyone ever encountered such craziness before? what can I do now? do i have to submit another application and wait for another 4 months or so?

(by the way, my Fedex record shows they got my application on 24 July 2017. And I got the result today on 22 Nov 2017 Hong Kong time)


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

magnet_larry said:


> Unbelievable :wacko: I waited for 4.5 months to find out today that they had got my name wrong. there is a typo in my name. I dont understand how on earth they could get it wrong when they had my ssn and everything ....ahhhhhhhh
> 
> has anyone ever encountered such craziness before? what can I do now? do i have to submit another application and wait for another 4 months or so?
> 
> (by the way, my Fedex record shows they got my application on 24 July 2017. And I got the result today on 22 Nov 2017 Hong Kong time)


Did you write your correct name? On the form.?. Usually they don't cross verify it with ssn as they don't have time for that. Happened to me but luckily I called them before they mailed out the result so it came to light that they had spelled my name wrong. Got it rectified there and then

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## HIIIIII (Sep 11, 2017)

LifeIsBlessed said:


> Hello HIIIIII, Can you please update in the forum when you get your FBI results thru post?? I am almost in the same situation and would like to know when to expect the reports from FBI. Is your return address in India?? Thanks in advance for your help....



i got my results on 18/11/17
applied on 7/aug/2017
recived positive responce
credit card charge on 13/11/2017


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Did you write your correct name? On the form.?. Usually they don't cross verify it with ssn as they don't have time for that. Happened to me but luckily I called them before they mailed out the result so it came to light that they had spelled my name wrong. Got it rectified there and then


Atif, How did you know that they had your name incorrect on the result letter before it even reached you? Did you ask them over the phone to spell out the name?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

au513 said:


> Atif, How did you know that they had your name incorrect on the result letter before it even reached you? Did you ask them over the phone to spell out the name?


Yes. I called them and asked them to check.out the status.i spelled my name for them and they found no record then they checked by the date of birth and ssn . Turned out they had spelled my name as etif instead if atif

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Did you write your correct name? On the form.?. Usually they don't cross verify it with ssn as they don't have time for that. Happened to me but luckily I called them before they mailed out the result so it came to light that they had spelled my name wrong. Got it rectified there and then
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


of course I put my name correctly on the application form. and I keep a photocopy of my application form as well as the fingerprint card. its a clear typo on their part. it misses by one letter of my middle name .....


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

magnet_larry said:


> of course I put my name correctly on the application form. and I keep a photocopy of my application form as well as the fingerprint card. its a clear typo on their part. it misses by one letter of my middle name .....


In my view, you can call and ask them to send a revised letter. Probably they won't ask for fingerprints again and should mail it to you upfront (but with usps mail - 20 days). Do let us know the outcome after you call them so that it helps other members in the forum.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

atif1987 said:


> Yes. I called them and asked them to check.out the status.i spelled my name for them and they found no record then they checked by the date of birth and ssn . Turned out they had spelled my name as etif instead if atif
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


Hi Atif,
At what point did you call the FBI...like after how many days of your submission?

Cheers.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi Atif,
> At what point did you call the FBI...like after how many days of your submission?
> 
> Cheers.


After they charged my cc

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

atif1987 said:


> After they charged my cc
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


hmm...ok. it's bit tricky....I have sent a money order...so I cannot know when FBI would en-cash it...


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> hmm...ok. it's bit tricky....I have sent a money order...so I cannot know when FBI would en-cash it...


Then you have pure luck dependancy

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## LifeIsBlessed (Oct 26, 2017)

HIIIIII said:


> LifeIsBlessed said:
> 
> 
> > Hello HIIIIII, Can you please update in the forum when you get your FBI results thru post?? I am almost in the same situation and would like to know when to expect the reports from FBI. Is your return address in India?? Thanks in advance for your help....
> ...


Thanks for the update. So was your return address in India. It took only 5 days for the results to reach you since your cc was charged. That's quicker...


----------



## HIIIIII (Sep 11, 2017)

LifeIsBlessed said:


> Thanks for the update. So was your return address in India. It took only 5 days for the results to reach you since your cc was charged. That's quicker...


my friend lives in usa i give his address


----------



## LifeIsBlessed (Oct 26, 2017)

HIIIIII said:


> my friend lives in usa i give his address


Ok..I thought so...thanks for the update


----------



## LifeIsBlessed (Oct 26, 2017)

LifeIsBlessed said:


> Ok..I thought so...thanks for the update


So you have uploaded the PCC and clicked on 'IP'?? Hope you receive your grant very soon after that. Please update in the forum when you receive your grant so that others in similar situation might get an idea on the timelines and set expectations...


----------



## LifeIsBlessed (Oct 26, 2017)

If there is anyone in the forum who got their US PCC in India recently then please update how long it took for the post to arrive since FBI mailed it out.


----------



## harsha.thejas (Jul 2, 2017)

LifeIsBlessed said:


> If there is anyone in the forum who got their US PCC in India recently then please update how long it took for the post to arrive since FBI mailed it out.


My fingerprints were received by FBI on Aug 18th and my CC was charged early this morning for $18. 
I have given a US address to have the report sent to. So, I'm guessing I would have the FBI PCC in another week or so in view of the Thanksgiving holidays. 
So, approx 15 weeks.


----------



## LifeIsBlessed (Oct 26, 2017)

harsha.thejas said:


> LifeIsBlessed said:
> 
> 
> > If there is anyone in the forum who got their US PCC in India recently then please update how long it took for the post to arrive since FBI mailed it out.
> ...


Thank you Harsh.tejas for the info. I am looking for the timeline involved in getting the US pcc report from the FBI to an address in India. I have given my India address for receiving the report and hence would like to know if anyone else has got it via overseas post to their India address recently....


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

Just an information. I called up FBI to know the status on my application. They said they are replying to those applications received by 21st of August. My application is still a few days away.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Just an information. I called up FBI to know the status on my application. They said they are replying to those applications received by 21st of August. My application is still a few days away.




Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vaibhav791 (Mar 26, 2017)

Its regarding my US PCC. My credit card was charged on 07/10/2017. I checked with FBI and they sent following reply -->

***********
According to the FBI's records, your request(s) was/were successfully completed and was/or will be mailed on 10/11/2017. All responses are mailed through the US Postal Service First Class Mail. Please allow standard mailing time (three weeks in the US and four weeks outside the US) to receive the response. There is no tracking number with the US Postal Service First Class Mail. Responses cannot be emailed.
*************

It's been 1.5 months but I haven't received any mail from them. I am based in India. So please let me know how much time it will take? I don't want to send fresh finger prints again and wait :-(

Any idea?


----------



## HIIIIII (Sep 11, 2017)

vaibhav791 said:


> Its regarding my US PCC. My credit card was charged on 07/10/2017. I checked with FBI and they sent following reply -->
> 
> ***********
> According to the FBI's records, your request(s) was/were successfully completed and was/or will be mailed on 10/11/2017. All responses are mailed through the US Postal Service First Class Mail. Please allow standard mailing time (three weeks in the US and four weeks outside the US) to receive the response. There is no tracking number with the US Postal Service First Class Mail. Responses cannot be emailed.
> ...



call them on 3046255590 and tell them you haven't receive any result and if you have any USA address then tell them to send there. they will send you and no need to reapply.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

vaibhav791 said:


> Its regarding my US PCC. My credit card was charged on 07/10/2017. I checked with FBI and they sent following reply -->
> 
> ***********
> According to the FBI's records, your request(s) was/were successfully completed and was/or will be mailed on 10/11/2017. All responses are mailed through the US Postal Service First Class Mail. Please allow standard mailing time (three weeks in the US and four weeks outside the US) to receive the response. There is no tracking number with the US Postal Service First Class Mail. Responses cannot be emailed.
> ...


Usps standard mail is hell even within us . Forget about outside us. 

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## LifeIsBlessed (Oct 26, 2017)

HIIIIII said:


> call them on 3046255590 and tell them you haven't receive any result and if you have any USA address then tell them to send there. they will send you and no need to reapply.


HIIIIII, has FBI resend the PCC to anyone that you know of..?? How did you come to know of this..?? Am asking because it will put many minds to peace if such a facility is available for the unlucky ones who have encountered postal delays or failures after months of waiting. I am too waiting for my PCC to be delivered to my India address..


----------



## HIIIIII (Sep 11, 2017)

LifeIsBlessed said:


> HIIIIII, has FBI resend the PCC to anyone that you know of..?? How did you come to know of this..?? Am asking because it will put many minds to peace if such a facility is available for the unlucky ones who have encountered postal delays or failures after months of waiting. I am too waiting for my PCC to be delivered to my India address..


i think they will send if you did not get in their time frame but i suggest you to call FBI and conform the same


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

LifeIsBlessed said:


> HIIIIII, has FBI resend the PCC to anyone that you know of..?? How did you come to know of this..?? Am asking because it will put many minds to peace if such a facility is available for the unlucky ones who have encountered postal delays or failures after months of waiting. I am too waiting for my PCC to be delivered to my India address..


Resent to me. They have a procedure that after 3 weeks of lost mail. They can send you one copy again to the address you provide. But you have to make a letter sign it and scan it and send it to them

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## LifeIsBlessed (Oct 26, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Resent to me. They have a procedure that after 3 weeks of lost mail. They can send you one copy again to the address you provide. But you have to make a letter sign it and scan it and send it to them
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


Ok, atleast there is some hope after 3 or 4 weeks rather than going through painful process of sending the prints again waiting on the long line.. Thank you very much Atif. This has given me some relief.

Vaivhav791, hope you get your PCC soon via this process...please keep us posted if possible..


----------



## LifeIsBlessed (Oct 26, 2017)

HIIIIII said:


> i think they will send if you did not get in their time frame but i suggest you to call FBI and conform the same


Thanks for the update. Will do if need arises but hope it does not...


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

HIIIIII said:


> i think they will send if you did not get in their time frame but i suggest you to call FBI and conform the same


Hi Atif- I am in a very complex situation right now, would really appreciate your inputs as you went through the pain of FBI clearance and you understand my situation.

I have submitted FBI clearance 4 months ago and finally my credit card was charged like a week ago.

But i recently moved to a new address in US and the FBI request still has my old address, i have setup mails forwarding to new address in USPS, but unfortunately i dont know if the FBI letter would get forwarded to new address...USPS is another govt agency after all i don't know how reliable the mail forwarding is, also USPS mentioned that some govt related mails are not forwarded due to privacy issues. 

Can you please clarify below for me? Assuming i don't receive FBI letter in next 2-3 weeks (which would be official 3-4weeks timeline for US address).

1) Can you request to resend the FBI letter again if so how do you request? email/call? How were you able to submit the request?
2) Can i request FBI to resend the report to a new address (different address than the one mentioned in original form)
3) Is there any indication on the letter that it is from FBI before opening the mail? Or, Is there any indication it is from a Govt agency? 

Appreciate your response and congrats on your grant


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

american_desi said:


> Hi Atif- I am in a very complex situation right now, would really appreciate your inputs as you went through the pain of FBI clearance and you understand my situation.
> 
> I have submitted FBI clearance 4 months ago and finally my credit card was charged like a week ago.
> 
> ...


USPS WONT forward it to new address since it's a federal document.
What you can do is make a letter 
Put your full name
Your date of birth 
Your old mailing address
Tell them the mail couldn't reach the old address and you want it to be resent to a new address and mention the address. Don't tell them that you moved places otherwise they won't consider it as lost.

Sign it and scan it and email it to FBI.

If your response hasnet left their office yet you can ask them to hold it fill an address change form sign and scan and email. 
Hope that helps


ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> USPS WONT forward it to new address since it's a federal document.
> What you can do is make a letter
> Put your full name
> Your date of birth
> ...


Thank you for your response Atif....FBI clearance is a major roadblocker for Australia visa, i wish i knew this beforehand.....

In my case i will need to wait another 3 weeks and then mail FBI i guess...hope this wait ends at least in next month...


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

american_desi said:


> Thank you for your response Atif....FBI clearance is a major roadblocker for Australia visa, i wish i knew this beforehand.....
> 
> In my case i will need to wait another 3 weeks and then mail FBI i guess...hope this wait ends at least in next month...


I don't comprehend that why A country like US is so old fashioned in this regard. European nations and middle eastern countries process these police reports online and u can get it in a few hours. 

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> I don't comprehend that why A country like US is so old fashioned in this regard. European nations and middle eastern countries process these police reports online and u can get it in a few hours.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


dealing with any govt agency means months/years and no place to escalate....specially if you are not an US Citizen, this is exactly why i want to leave US and yet i am again at the mercy of US Agency....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

LifeIsBlessed said:


> HIIIIII, has FBI resend the PCC to anyone that you know of..?? How did you come to know of this..?? Am asking because it will put many minds to peace if such a facility is available for the unlucky ones who have encountered postal delays or failures after months of waiting. I am too waiting for my PCC to be delivered to my India address..


I know of a person who got 2 copies, he received his but not his wife, he then requested FBI to resend - and eventually got both copies within next 10 days or so.


----------



## jono101 (Nov 28, 2017)

*FBI Clearance Format*

Hi

I received my FBI clearance a week ago.

It is black and white and looks like a photocopy. The signature is even electronic (not signed in pen).

Is this the way it is meant to look?

I am worried that the immigration authorities i am applying to will say that it is a copy and not the original as required

Please only respond if you received your certificate recently as i am aware it did change in the last 2 years

Thanks


----------



## LifeIsBlessed (Oct 26, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> USPS WONT forward it to new address since it's a federal document.
> What you can do is make a letter
> Put your full name
> Your date of birth
> ...


Just to add my 2 cents...FBI does not consider any change of address request once the application is taken up for processing. I personally tried this to change mine to an US address but they mentioned that it could not be done.


----------



## LifeIsBlessed (Oct 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I know of a person who got 2 copies, he received his but not his wife, he then requested FBI to resend - and eventually got both copies within next 10 days or so.


Thanks for the update andreyx108b..


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

LifeIsBlessed said:


> Just to add my 2 cents...FBI does not consider any change of address request once the application is taken up for processing. I personally tried this to change mine to an US address but they mentioned that it could not be done.


I submitted a change of address in USA when I submitted my resend request and I got the second one on the new adress

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## LifeIsBlessed (Oct 26, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> I submitted a change of address in USA when I submitted my resend request and I got the second one on the new adress
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


Yes, that can be done. What I actually meant is they don't take a change request after the app is processed and before their set time frame of 3 or 4 weeks. We have to wait until then to request for a copy again with a change of address if needed.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

jono101 said:


> Hi
> 
> I received my FBI clearance a week ago.
> 
> ...


Yes. It does look like that exactly. No worries all non us citizens and foreigners are given that kind of paper and all the immigration authorities know it

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

Do we know what date are they processing right now? Do we mail them to know this or call?

TIA


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

jb0404 said:


> Do we know what date are they processing right now? Do we mail them to know this or call?
> 
> TIA


Mail them or call them.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

vaibhav791 said:


> Its regarding my US PCC. My credit card was charged on 07/10/2017. I checked with FBI and they sent following reply -->
> 
> ***********
> According to the FBI's records, your request(s) was/were successfully completed and was/or will be mailed on 10/11/2017. All responses are mailed through the US Postal Service First Class Mail. Please allow standard mailing time (three weeks in the US and four weeks outside the US) to receive the response. There is no tracking number with the US Postal Service First Class Mail. Responses cannot be emailed.
> ...


Hey what was the email address that you used to contact FBI>?


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

gwarn said:


> Hey what was the email address that you used to contact FBI>?


[email protected]

I just contacted them and they confirmed that they are processing the ones that they received on 22-Aug-2017. My application date is ~ a week away.... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> [/email]
> 
> I just contacted them and they confirmed that they are processing the ones that they received on 22-Aug-2017. My application date is ~ a week away.... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



Thanks for the info. I just sent them an email about it. My application reached CJIS on August 15th, but as with many I am concerned if they accepted/rejected my fingerprint set.


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

gwarn said:


> Thanks for the info. I just sent them an email about it. My application reached CJIS on August 15th, but as with many I am concerned if they accepted/rejected my fingerprint set.


Ok. Make sure you specify your First and last names, date of birth. By the way, did u send credit card form or money order ? One way to verify is to check if ur account is debited with $18, if u had sent credit card form.. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Ok. Make sure you specify your First and last names, date of birth. By the way, did u send credit card form or money order ? One way to verify is to check if ur account is debited with $18, if u had sent credit card form..
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thanks again man. I did include First/middle/Last and DOB for the status inquiry. I submitted bank drafts so it takes the bank like 3 days to check if the destination had cashed the draft. 

Do you know if they cash it, it means the fingerprints were successful? Thanks again!


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

gwarn said:


> Thanks again man. I did include First/middle/Last and DOB for the status inquiry. I submitted bank drafts so it takes the bank like 3 days to check if the destination had cashed the draft.
> 
> Do you know if they cash it, it means the fingerprints were successful? Thanks again!


Not really. If Cashing was successful, you can be of sure that they have processed your application (be it +ve or -ve), then you can call them to know for sure that they have mailed you the police clearance.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Yes. It does look like that exactly. No worries all non us citizens and foreigners are given that kind of paper and all the immigration authorities know it
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


Hey Atif/Experts....

After almost 4 months of wait, i finally received the FBI Clearance letter but with a glitch 

Luckily i had access to my previous apartment mailbox as i had requested my leasing office that i am expecting an important mail, and to my relief the FBI letter was in my old address mailbox. It was indeed not forwarded to my new address.

But here is the glitch part...

My wife's name is as below in passport:

Given Name: AAAAA BBBB
Surname: Blank

In US visa/SSN/License/EAD etc, the last name is mandatory, hence in all her US documentation her name is as below:

First name: FNU 
Last name: AAAAA BBBB 

FNU stands for (family name unknown), this is a standard practice in all US documentation.

Since all her US documentation is in above name format, we submitted FBI clearance also in above format (First name= FNU and Last name=AAAAA BBBB ). I have also include FNU AAAAA BBBB as her other name in form 80/1221 and other places.

We even got a Same/Similar name affidavit done for FNU AAAAA BBBB .

But i don't know why FBI letter has replaced FNU with XX 

The FBI letter has my wife's name as XX AAAAA BBBB !!! Why would they bother to change the name from what was in the form 

Now what are my options?

Option 1: Ask FBI to change name and send as FNU instead of XX, but from basic google search it seems like if something is "unknown" it is replaced with XX. So i am not sure if this is viable.

Option 2: Submit the FBI letter with XX AAAAA BBBB and add this name to the affidavit with same/similar name.

Please provide your opinions.


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

american_desi said:


> Hey Atif/Experts....
> 
> After almost 4 months of wait, i finally received the FBI Clearance letter but with a glitch
> 
> ...


If as you are saying it is a standard practice for the FBI to replace FNU with xx , you don't seem to have any other recourse but to submit an affidavit explaining it or a same name affidavit along with your PCC.

The good part is that if it is standard practice of the FBI then DIBP must be aware of it.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

AmazingTiger said:


> If as you are saying it is a standard practice for the FBI to replace FNU with xx , you don't seem to have any other recourse but to submit an affidavit explaining it or a same name affidavit along with your PCC.
> 
> The good part is that if it is standard practice of the FBI then DIBP must be aware of it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks Tiger, i have sent an email to FBI as well asking why the first name has been changed from FNU to XX. My google search suggested this is standard practice for "unknown"

Although this makes sense to me, i am worried how a case officer may see such a discrepancy.....i have experienced confusions/denials every time i go for drivers license renewals when name is slightly different on different documents, i simply go to another MVC center and find a different MVC worker usually understands the nuances of immigrant documents....

But with Australia immigration, if my case handled by a strict CO, he may not understand such nuances and i have nowhere else to go....that's my concern...i will get the affidavit and wait for the FBI response in the meanwhile....

my sincere advise to anyone leaving india is to make sure your passport has a CLEAR First & last names, i dont even want to think about the amount of trouble my wife's name has caused me thus-far


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

*name problem*



AmazingTiger said:


> If as you are saying it is a standard practice for the FBI to replace FNU with xx , you don't seem to have any other recourse but to submit an affidavit explaining it or a same name affidavit along with your PCC.
> 
> The good part is that if it is standard practice of the FBI then DIBP must be aware of it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Hi ,

I also have the same concern as my wife also do have first name FNU and last name as - XYZ in USA visa/ssn/DL/EAD
In application and fingerprinting card I have left her last name blank and first name as XYZ as per her passport. Any idea will there be any issue with the name ?

Thanks


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

raj.sourabh said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I also have the same concern as my wife also do have first name FNU and last name as - XYZ in USA visa/ssn/DL/EAD
> In application and fingerprinting card I have left her last name blank and first name as XYZ as per her passport. Any idea will there be any issue with the name ?
> ...


should not have any issues, we were not sure if FBI tries to do background check since we mentioned SSN number, hence we wanted name to match SSN Database.

In your case, since you have already submitted, i believe you should be fine....wait and see....

But make sure to include that she is known by other names in Form 80/1221 with FNU name and include an affidavit for same/similar name.

There is a question for any other govt ID, we included SSN # and SSN name in that section, hence we included the affidavit.


Also, how were u able to leave last name blank for your wife? In the application it was a mandatory field if i remember correctly....


----------



## LifeIsBlessed (Oct 26, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> I submitted a change of address in USA when I submitted my resend request and I got the second one on the new adress
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


Hi Atif, How long did the request for resending your US PCC take..?? Can you please give the time line if possible?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

LifeIsBlessed said:


> Hi Atif, How long did the request for resending your US PCC take..?? Can you please give the time line if possible?


Mailed fingerprints 15 June
Received at FBI. 19 June
Cc charged 9 September
Response mailed out 15 September
Contacted FBI again to report lost mail
Sent FBI a resent request 10 October
FBI sent a second response on 30 October to a different address
Received response on 5 November.


ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## LifeIsBlessed (Oct 26, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Mailed fingerprints 15 June
> Received at FBI. 19 June
> Cc charged 9 September
> Response mailed out 15 September
> ...


Thanks for the update. FBI has taken 20 calendar days after you requested for resending the PCC...they seem to be too slow in each process of the PCC...This looks like forever waiting...


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

LifeIsBlessed said:


> Thanks for the update. FBI has taken 20 calendar days after you requested for resending the PCC...they seem to be too slow in each process of the PCC...This looks like forever waiting...


Yes.they are and they seem to be not bothered about it at all. We all have no other option since Aussies won't move further without the Yankee clearance 

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## Nish1234 (Dec 4, 2017)

I just contacted them and they confirmed that they are processing the ones that they received on 28-Aug-2017.


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

Nish1234 said:


> I just contacted them and they confirmed that they are processing the ones that they received on 28-Aug-2017.


thanks dude for the update


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

Nish1234 said:


> I just contacted them and they confirmed that they are processing the ones that they received on 28-Aug-2017.


Hi Friends,

I posted my application on 24th Aug via USPS (from US locally). My bad, i used a service with no tracking facility and hence I do not have any idea of when my mail reached FBI office. 
Even if it took 4 days, my mail must have reached them by 28th, my credit card has NOT been charged until now. i'm worried if my mail has been lost somewhere.

Has anyone run into a situation where their current processing time crossed your application receipt date and your card was not charged for few days? :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nish1234 (Dec 4, 2017)

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I posted my application on 24th Aug via USPS (from US locally). My bad, i used a service with no tracking facility and hence I do not have any idea of when my mail reached FBI office.
> Even if it took 4 days, my mail must have reached them by 28th, my credit card has NOT been charged until now. i'm worried if my mail has been lost somewhere.
> ...


I am in a worse situation. I have not used tracking service (posted my application on 8th Sep via USPS from US locally) and have given money order instead of CC. Really worried if it reached there and even wondering if I need to do resubmit another application .

Why don't you call their customer service on 304-625-5590 and ask. Since your date is earlier than their current processing time, they might be having a record of your application. If they received ask them when they got it, so that I can get an idea of how long it takes to reach them via normal post. Do post their response here.


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

Yes i will call them and continue to update my status in this thread..

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I posted my application on 24th Aug via USPS (from US locally). My bad, i used a service with no tracking facility and hence I do not have any idea of when my mail reached FBI office.
> Even if it took 4 days, my mail must have reached them by 28th, my credit card has NOT been charged until now. i'm worried if my mail has been lost somewhere.
> ...


I told FBI customer service that I do not have a tracking number and requested them to look for my application using my other details such as First and Last names and Date of birth. I did not receive any response from them for a day. 

The next day, my CC was charged with the fee (Please see the attached image to know the description of the charge). Then I received an email from FBI that my application was successfully processed and will be mailed today. I'm unsure it may take an another week to reach my mailbox in US. 

All the best for yours, friends !


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> I told FBI customer service that I do not have a tracking number and requested them to look for my application using my other details such as First and Last names and Date of birth. I did not receive any response from them for a day.
> 
> The next day, my CC was charged with the fee (Please see the attached image to know the description of the charge). Then I received an email from FBI that my application was successfully processed and will be mailed today. I'm unsure it may take an another week to reach my mailbox in US.
> 
> All the best for yours, friends !


Has anyone received a request to resubmit fingerprints in mail after FBI said the application was successfully processed and mailed out?

I contacted FBI through mail and got below response. I am not sure if it means I am only going to get a PCC or possibility of getting a mail asking me to resubmit my fingerprints. Abit paranoid, but cant help it with the waiting time.

"According to the FBI's records, your request was successfully completed and will be mailed on 11/23/2017. All responses are mailed through the US Postal Service First Class Mail. Please allow standard mailing time (three weeks in the US and four weeks outside the US) to receive the response. There is no tracking number with the US Postal Service First Class Mail. Responses cannot be emailed."


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

Successfully processed means, u r lacking zero documents from ur end.. Should be alright !

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Successfully processed means, u r lacking zero documents from ur end.. Should be alright !
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thanks man. Appreciate the assurance.


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi,

I have 2 fd-258 fingerprinted (1 for backup). My question is, is it advisable to send them both on 1 mail in case they cannot read the other one. Or send them separately? Or just send one then wait for the result, in case of rejection send the other one. 

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

churek said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 2 fd-258 fingerprinted (1 for backup). My question is, is it advisable to send them both on 1 mail in case they cannot read the other one. Or send them separately? Or just send one then wait for the result, in case of rejection send the other one.
> 
> ...


I did the same. I sent both in one mail as was suggested by the personal who registered my finger print here in USA. 

If you send as two then fbi may process both.. You may have to pay twice though.

When sent together if one did not workout they will use the other, will charge you only once. 

It all depends on what's the purpose? Are you send it as backup for delivery issues or finger impressions. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

jb0404 said:


> I did the same. I sent both in one mail as was suggested by the personal who registered my finger print here in USA.
> 
> If you send as two then fbi may process both.. You may have to pay twice though.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Think I will send them both in one mail. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

churek said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 2 fd-258 fingerprinted (1 for backup). My question is, is it advisable to send them both on 1 mail in case they cannot read the other one. Or send them separately? Or just send one then wait for the result, in case of rejection send the other one.
> 
> ...


Send both together

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## LifeIsBlessed (Oct 26, 2017)

*Statement in FBI report*

Can anyone clarify if the preclude clause in the below FBI report means that we might need state clearance separately?? Or is this the standard statement for all positive clearance??

"A search of the finger prints provided by this individual has revealed no prior arrest data at the FBI. This does not preclude further criminal history at the state or local level".


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

LifeIsBlessed said:


> Can anyone clarify if the preclude clause in the below FBI report means that we might need state clearance separately?? Or is this the standard statement for all positive clearance??
> 
> "A search of the finger prints provided by this individual has revealed no prior arrest data at the FBI. This does not preclude further criminal history at the state or local level".


Only applies if you have resided in a state or states in the last 12 months.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

All positive responses carry the same statement. How ever state clearance is only needeed if your stay was in the states during past 12 months

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## LifeIsBlessed (Oct 26, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> All positive responses carry the same statement. How ever state clearance is only needeed if your stay was in the states during past 12 months
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


Got it.Thanks Atif for the response.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

LifeIsBlessed said:


> Can anyone clarify if the preclude clause in the below FBI report means that we might need state clearance separately?? Or is this the standard statement for all positive clearance??
> 
> "A search of the finger prints provided by this individual has revealed no prior arrest data at the FBI. This does not preclude further criminal history at the state or local level".


Even if your stay in any state is more than 12 months, not every state gives the state clearance for immigration purpose. For e.g. Arizona has the closed record system. Quoting from the letter:

"The Arizona Department of Public Safety disseminates state criminal history record information pursuant to state law ARS 41-1750. The current law does not allow the Department to provide state criminal history record information or a state criminal record clearance letter for immigration purposes.

The information may be available from the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI), which can be contacted at (304) 625-5590."


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi,

Another question guys. ☺

"Self-addressed envelopes will not be accepted. This includes pre-paid Priority Mail, FedEx account numbers, United Parcel Service, etc., foreign postage coupons, and requests to forward correspondence to the Department of State for the apostille process."

I'm planning to send my FD-258 and Info form to FBI tomorrow, can I do this via normal DHL with tracking? Do I need special envelope or something?

Got confused on the above statement. Found here https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks


Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## candidash (Aug 28, 2016)

Anyone recently checked with FBI on current dates? till when they've processed? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## candidash (Aug 28, 2016)

churek said:


> Hi,
> 
> Another question guys. ☺
> 
> ...


Many people send with India Post, including myself. There's tracking also. Although I don't have my output yet. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## hulisan08 (Jun 2, 2017)

The statement refers to the return of result.

For sending you can send it the way you wish, but FBI will only return using First class USPS post.

~
S



churek said:


> Hi,
> 
> Another question guys. ☺
> 
> ...


----------



## Nish1234 (Dec 4, 2017)

candidash said:


> Anyone recently checked with FBI on current dates? till when they've processed?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Had called them last week. Assuming same progress they must be taking up 2nd September by now.


----------



## hulisan08 (Jun 2, 2017)

Just now received an email that they are processing Sept-01 requests. 



candidash said:


> Anyone recently checked with FBI on current dates? till when they've processed?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk





Nish1234 said:


> candidash said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone recently checked with FBI on current dates? till when they've processed?
> ...


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

My PCC was processed by them on 04-Dec. Their email reply says, it takes 3 weeks within US to reach my mailbox (in US). 

If any of you are from US or received your report at a US mailbox, can you please confirm how many days did it take to reach you from the date of processing?


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> My PCC was processed by them on 04-Dec. Their email reply says, it takes 3 weeks within US to reach my mailbox (in US).
> 
> If any of you are from US or received your report at a US mailbox, can you please confirm how many days did it take to reach you from the date of processing?


It took about a week in my case. Depends on your location within the US. I was located in one of the more prominent locations. It could take more, 2-3 weeks, if you are located away from major city centres.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## candidash (Aug 28, 2016)

hulisan08 said:


> Just now received an email that they are processing Sept-01 requests.


Thanks! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nish1234 (Dec 4, 2017)

*opening info*

Got a message from FBI today stating ....
At this time we are opening mail we received on approximately 09/05/2017


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nish1234 said:


> Got a message from FBI today stating ....
> At this time we are opening mail we received on approximately 09/05/2017


Thanks!


----------



## LifeIsBlessed (Oct 26, 2017)

*Got the FBI clearance*

I got my FBI clearance report. Below are the timelines for the benefit of others...

I had sent 2 requests one for me and the other for spouse. Initial request had return address in India. Later, got to know that we can give US address if there is a relative or friend who can pick it up and send a soft copy. Sent change of address request via email for both the requests. Change of address was considered for me but spouse address somehow remained my India address at their end.

Request received by FBI - 16-Aug-2017
CC charged - 21-Nov-2017
Mailed out - 23-Nov-2017
Received my report at US address - 2-Dec-2017
Received spouse report at India address - 9-Dec-2017
Uploaded PCC, sent email to CO and IP pressed - 9-Dec-2017

Will update the group if there is any further progress in my case....


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

LifeIsBlessed said:


> I got my FBI clearance report. Below are the timelines for the benefit of others...
> 
> I had sent 2 requests one for me and the other for spouse. Initial request had return address in India. Later, got to know that we can give US address if there is a relative or friend who can pick it up and send a soft copy. Sent change of address request via email for both the requests. Change of address was considered for me but spouse address somehow remained my India address at their end.
> 
> ...


I have received mine, but my spouse's report has not come yet.. Both applied together (sent applications in d same envelope).. Anyone experienced this before ?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeIsBlessed (Oct 26, 2017)

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> I have received mine, but my spouse's report has not come yet.. Both applied together (sent applications in d same envelope).. Anyone experienced this before ?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Its possible to get the reports processed at the same time to receive in different timeframes...how long has it been since they mailed it out?


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> I have received mine, but my spouse's report has not come yet.. Both applied together (sent applications in d same envelope).. Anyone experienced this before ?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I am in this situation too. We sent through separate envelopes via DHL. Processed and mailed on the 23rd November, my wifes one received on the 8th December. Mine is still not received . :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

Nish1234 said:


> Got a message from FBI today stating ....
> At this time we are opening mail we received on approximately 09/05/2017


Thanks for the update. My PCC request was delivered to FBI on Sep 11. Hoping to receiving the certificate before this year end. Will report the progress.


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

LifeIsBlessed said:


> Its possible to get the reports processed at the same time to receive in different timeframes...how long has it been since they mailed it out?


It s been a week now.. Will wait for one more week.. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

gwarn said:


> I am in this situation too. We sent through separate envelopes via DHL. Processed and mailed on the 23rd November, my wifes one received on the 8th December. Mine is still not received . :fingerscrossed:


I talked to FBI customer care this morning and they confirmed that our reports were mailed on different days (mine on 04-Dec and hers on 07-Dec), so there will be a delay in the receipt of our reports.

I will wait until end of this week and check with them again mid next week. 

This is just an information to our mates !

Thank you,
Safath


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hey folks,

I'm getting the US PCC done for my wife.
I have some queries:

1) Is it advisable to get prints by ourselves on the form? 
I was thinking I'll send 2-3 fingerprint sets in case one isn't clear

2) I have a friend in the US and was thinking I'll overnight the PCC application to him and then he can overnight it to the FBI. Also, I was thinking of giving his return address so as soon as he gets the PCC he can send a scan of it to me.
Will that work fine? Do we get the option of providing a separate mailing address (which can be different from the applicant's permanent address)?

TIA.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

brainstorm87 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm getting the US PCC done for my wife.
> I have some queries:
> ...


It is advisable to send more than one set of fingerprints
It is also advisable to get it delivered on a us address since FBI mails out the responses thru first class mail which is very unreliable internationally

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## hulisan08 (Jun 2, 2017)

Think about the effort:
1> it takes 14-16 weeks for FBI to even open the form. If they cant read the fingerprints, they will cancel the request, and you will have to start your 14 week wait again, not including the time to take fingerprints and time till the mail reaches FBI

I would strongly suggest to take help from experts (lesser changes of rejection than ourselves trying), but if you are planning a year ahead, then you can give that a shot.

2> they will send it to any address mentioned in the form. But it can have only 1 address. To answer your question, yes you can give your friend's address.

~
S


brainstorm87 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm getting the US PCC done for my wife.
> I have some queries:
> ...


----------



## AnjuS (Aug 28, 2017)

Myself and hubby have sent our fingerprints, in the same envelope 2 weeks ago. It's going to be another 12 weeks wait I suppose.

Gave the mailing address as US one where his friend resides. Once we get the scanned, soft copy, that should suffice for DIBP if need be, right?


----------



## AnjuS (Aug 28, 2017)

gwarn said:


> I am in this situation too. We sent through separate envelopes via DHL. Processed and mailed on the 23rd November, my wifes one received on the 8th December. Mine is still not received . :fingerscrossed:


Sent out the prints on 23rd and already got the PCC? I saw that they're still processing only September first week's.... Did you request for any priority clearance?


----------



## hulisan08 (Jun 2, 2017)

yes, scanned copy should be good enough. Now, the waiting game starts!!


AnjuS said:


> Myself and hubby have sent our fingerprints, in the same envelope 2 weeks ago. It's going to be another 12 weeks wait I suppose.
> 
> Gave the mailing address as US one where his friend resides. Once we get the scanned, soft copy, that should suffice for DIBP if need be, right?


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> It s been a week now.. Will wait for one more week..
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Hi Mates,

We got my spouse's report this morning. Mailed on 06th Dec, Received on 15th Dec2017, to a US address.

All the best for yours!


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

AnjuS said:


> Sent out the prints on 23rd and already got the PCC? I saw that they're still processing only September first week's.... Did you request for any priority clearance?


I meant FBI sent the PCC on 23rd. There is no priority clearance for non GC holders.


----------



## AnjuS (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks... As of now, things have changed and my points has increased due to PTE-A. I'm now beating myself up for not having done this earlier instead of dreaming about invite! Anyway, waiting is the name of this game....


----------



## ginger_munkey (Dec 11, 2017)

brainstorm87 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm getting the US PCC done for my wife.
> I have some queries:
> ...


Try through these guys, you might get results in a week

J.K Consultancy, contact person is Gaurav Kaushik his direct number is 9868106032. or his partner in canada the original guys who processes the application FBI PCC. A friend of mine got it thru them.


Canadian Fingerprinting Services Inc.
2 College Street, Unit #208
Toronto, ON M5G 1K3
Tel: 416-625-6104
canadianfingerprints dot com


----------



## Nish1234 (Dec 4, 2017)

ginger_munkey said:


> Try through these guys, you might get results in a week
> 
> J.K Consultancy, contact person is Gaurav Kaushik his direct number is 9868106032. or his partner in canada the original guys who processes the application FBI PCC. A friend of mine got it thru them.
> 
> ...


Only green card holders/citizens are allowed for fast track process. Anybody claiming to do faster may not be proper and risky to attempt. I had done quite a bit of research on this and finally decided to wait. Now reaching 14 week mark and :fingerscrossed: .


----------



## Nish1234 (Dec 4, 2017)

Finally I got the response from FBI that they have received my application.

"According to the FBI's records, your request was successfully completed and will be/was mailed on 12/18/2017"

Request was posted to FBI by ordinary post with no tracking on 8th Sep. And I was in tension all these weeks not even sure if it has reached there or not. Now a bit relaxed, waiting for it to reach the address given in US.
They say it will take 3-4 weeks, but what is the best case scenario to reach San Jose (California)?

Now this being the only pending item from my last CO contact, hope DBIP will clear my visa without any more CO Contacts. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

Nish1234 said:


> Finally I got the response from FBI that they have received my application.
> 
> "According to the FBI's records, your request was successfully completed and will be/was mailed on 12/18/2017"
> 
> ...


congrats buddy....i completely agree, fast track is meant for citizens only....i got my FBI reports as well.....been a couple of weeks since i uploaded FBI clearance....from what i read you can expect either grant /next CO contact in next 100 days...hopefully there are no further CO contacts....

Is Resume mandatory? I have not uploaded by CV, if i need to in what section should i upload CV?


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

Processing 9/13 as of today.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSylvie (Aug 12, 2017)

Nish1234 said:


> Finally I got the response from FBI that they have received my application.
> 
> "According to the FBI's records, your request was successfully completed and will be/was mailed on 12/18/2017"
> 
> ...


How do you got the response from FBI? I mean by email or something else coz my card was charged by FBI on 13th DEC but I have not received any email or anything.
Further, if they have charged my card means my application is succesfull or they also charge money for rejected applications?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

DrSylvie said:


> How do you got the response from FBI? I mean by email or something else coz my card was charged by FBI on 13th DEC but I have not received any email or anything.
> Further, if they have charged my card means my application is succesfull or they also charge money for rejected applications?


You can mail them at [email protected] with your name and date of birth they will tell u the status

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello all!
Anyone using the fingerprint services that would provide the FBI clearance within 10 Days ?
I am from Ahmedabad, gujarat, India.

Any inputs would be great.


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

hdp9star said:


> Hello all!
> Anyone using the fingerprint services that would provide the FBI clearance within 10 Days ?
> I am from Ahmedabad, gujarat, India.
> 
> Any inputs would be great.


Not advisable. These shortcuts almost always involve some level of hocus-pocus that could put you in legally grey area.

As per the FBI website, expedited requests are available to US residents and citizens alone.

Not sure how such companies manage to circumvent the regulation.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80 (Jan 20, 2017)

AmazingTiger said:


> Not advisable. These shortcuts almost always involve some level of hocus-pocus that could put you in legally grey area.
> 
> As per the FBI website, expedited requests are available to US residents and citizens alone.
> 
> ...


The risk is on the people who use their service. These service providers don't care, for them its fingerprinting and sending to FBI only. If you are using their service fully knowing you are not entitled to, the blame is on you.


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

Anybody contacted FBI to know the current processing date?


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

au513 said:


> Anybody contacted FBI to know the current processing date?


On their website, they have mentioned 14-16 weeks.

That's a lot.

Anyone recently received FBI clearance, please share the timeline. And how much time would be saved if we provide US address and get the scanned copy through it?

Anyone try to do it via police station or government body? Or private professional should be used?
Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

aks80 said:


> The risk is on the people who use their service. These service providers don't care, for them its fingerprinting and sending to FBI only. If you are using their service fully knowing you are not entitled to, the blame is on you.


Yes . Plus the responses of the expedited service are sent on the blue security paper as compared to the regular white paper for normal requests . The respective immigration department will catch this.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

hdp9star said:


> On their website, they have mentioned 14-16 weeks.
> 
> That's a lot.
> 
> ...


I was asking if someone had called FBI to know the date which FBI is currently opening the mail packets from?


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

au513 said:


> I was asking if someone had called FBI to know the date which FBI is currently opening the mail packets from?


Oh OK, my bad!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## candidash (Aug 28, 2016)

My time line for FBI PCC:
Delivered 07-Sep
CC charged 13-Dec
Report at US address 22-Dec

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

My request was delivered to FBI on Sep 11. 
Credit card for my wife was charged on Dec 15
Credit card for self was charged on Dec 16
My wife's PCC was delivered on Dec 22 to US address

Waiting on mine....Expecting today or Monday.


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

kevinishining said:


> My request was delivered to FBI on Sep 11.
> Credit card for my wife was charged on Dec 15
> Credit card for self was charged on Dec 16
> My wife's PCC was delivered on Dec 22 to US address
> ...


While sending the mail/courier, did you include your fingerprints as well as your wife's in 1 single mail packet or different? Just wondering why FBI is sending the results separately.


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

I mailed them separately on the same day.


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

Anyone using credit check or Money order to paying $18?
How and where to do it in India.


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nish1234 (Dec 4, 2017)

*FBI Envelope size - URGENT info needed*

Hi, 
Need an urgent info on the size of the envelope in which FBI will be posting the letter. 
There are some different process to receive large sized envelope/packages/posts in the mail box that I have given. 

Please some one update ASAP.

Thanks an regards,
Nisha


----------



## Nish1234 (Dec 4, 2017)

hdp9star said:


> Anyone using credit check or Money order to paying $18?
> How and where to do it in India.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


It is better to give credit card, as the FBI will charge it only when ur case is taken up for processing. So the CC charged info will help you know the progress on your case. Another important thing is to send the finger print via any postal service which you can track the delivery.

I didn't do both and the waiting period of 14+ weeks is a horror with no clue on what's happening. So take care and good luck.


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

Today I received my FBI clearance and I have uploaded it to the portal and pressed the 'Information Provided' button. With all other documents in place, how soon can I expect the outcome?


----------



## Nish1234 (Dec 4, 2017)

kevinishining said:


> Today I received my FBI clearance and I have uploaded it to the portal and pressed the 'Information Provided' button. With all other documents in place, how soon can I expect the outcome?


I am also in similar situation, expecting FBI clearance this week and will be submitting as soon as i receive, . I have seen in this forum, someone getting it in 10 days of uploading the FBI clearance. But we never know, it can take any number of days/weeks/... Just hoping no more CO contacts.
Do update this thread on your progress.

Best Wishes!!!


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Nish1234 said:


> Hi,
> Need an urgent info on the size of the envelope in which FBI will be posting the letter.
> There are some different process to receive large sized envelope/packages/posts in the mail box that I have given.
> 
> ...


A4 size envelope

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

Nish1234 said:


> I am also in similar situation, expecting FBI clearance this week and will be submitting as soon as i receive, . I have seen in this forum, someone getting it in 10 days of uploading the FBI clearance. But we never know, it can take any number of days/weeks/... Just hoping no more CO contacts.
> Do update this thread on your progress.
> 
> Best Wishes!!!


Thank you,
Yes I am planning to us the credit card. 

And this is the link to be followed, right?


----------



## Roshani (Sep 2, 2017)

Nish1234 said:


> Finally I got the response from FBI that they have received my application.
> 
> "According to the FBI's records, your request was successfully completed and will be/was mailed on 12/18/2017"
> 
> ...


How did you contact FBI to check the status of your application? Phone or Website or anything else?

Also how did you contact GSM to notify delay in submitting FBI report? 

Thank you.


----------



## Nish1234 (Dec 4, 2017)

Roshani said:


> How did you contact FBI to check the status of your application? Phone or Website or anything else?
> 
> Also how did you contact GSM to notify delay in submitting FBI report?
> 
> Thank you.


[email protected] or call 304-625-5590.

They are normally very quick in replying to emails.


----------



## cheenujunk (Feb 8, 2017)

Can I wait for the updated FBI letter or submit the past letter (4 months back) that I recieved?
(Wait time 2-3 more weeks)

Does CO provide extensions for FBI requests?
If we upload the updated PCC document, will IED be based on the latest document?


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

My application reached their office on 18 Sep and card was charged on 26 Dec. Anybody knows how many days it takes to get the report delivered to Indian address *after credit card is charged*?


----------



## LifeIsBlessed (Oct 26, 2017)

au513 said:


> My application reached their office on 18 Sep and card was charged on 26 Dec. Anybody knows how many days it takes to get the report delivered to Indian address *after credit card is charged*?


My card was charged on 21-Nov-17 and the report got delivered to my India address on 9-Dec-17. It was mailed out by FBI on 24-Nov-17


----------



## aussiepres (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

Can you please help me out with the below questions:

1. I have stayed in New Jersey USA for 5 years until Feb'17 and now in India. Do I need to get the police clearance certificate(PCC) from the New Jersey state police department ? I haven't received ITA yet, waiting with 75 points and EOI filed in Dec.

2. I heard that FBI clearance is definitely required. Does anyone know a reliable agency in Delhi/Gurgaon providing these results in a short duration. I called up JK Consultancy and International Fingerprinting in Delhi and they are asking for Rs 17000 and Rs 12000 respectively for expedited processing.
Has anybody taken an agency's service in Delhi-NCR for this purpose. Any recommendations ?


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

LifeIsBlessed said:


> My card was charged on 21-Nov-17 and the report got delivered to my India address on 9-Dec-17. It was mailed out by FBI on 24-Nov-17


thanks!


----------



## gs2609 (Jun 15, 2017)

FYI all.... My prints were received on 9/26 and card was charged yesterday on 1/4
So still 12-15 weeks...


----------



## gs2609 (Jun 15, 2017)

1.) I dont think you need State clearance, only FBI should do. You can check on immi account help and they have all the criterias listed.

2.) I spent almost 15 days on this - Tried few sets myself... then went to the local police station to get it done... also went to commissioners office in Gurgaon looking for crimes branch.... just so that I can save some money :frog:
So will strongly recommend getting professional help.

My experience was not good with one of the agency here. I feel there are multiple sites created and handled by same group of people when I contacted many with my prints. Worst of all is their attitude and when they try to swindle you out for your urgency, Or maybe its just me 

I finally got it done from a lady who is a forensics lawyer or something... she did the prints very professionally, and was apparently very experienced in all this.... got it done in 1.5K (for prints only), though I shipped them out myself in normal post so it took 3 months for me before it was picked up. Maybe you can inquire about their expedited process.
I can PM you their details in case you need it.




aussiepres said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can you please help me out with the below questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## aussiepres (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks bro. I got their number and went through the normal process after getting the fingerprints. Looks like, I will have to wait for 3 months just for the PCC from FBI.



gs2609 said:


> 1.) I dont think you need State clearance, only FBI should do. You can check on immi account help and they have all the criterias listed.
> 
> 2.) I spent almost 15 days on this - Tried few sets myself... then went to the local police station to get it done... also went to commissioners office in Gurgaon looking for crimes branch.... just so that I can save some money :frog:
> So will strongly recommend getting professional help.
> ...


----------



## Nish1234 (Dec 4, 2017)

*Resend the letter*



atif1987 said:


> USPS WONT forward it to new address since it's a federal document.
> What you can do is make a letter
> Put your full name
> Your date of birth
> ...


I am in this situation now, and have to request for resend. Did they accept the request to be sent to new address (in my case both old and new is US)?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Nish1234 said:


> I am in this situation now, and have to request for resend. Did they accept the request to be sent to new address (in my case both old and new is US)?


Yes they did.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## Roshani (Sep 2, 2017)

Anyone recently received their USA PCC or got their credit card charged? Please update your time line. Thank you


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

*change credit card details*

Hello all.

I have applied for the FBI clearance certificate and have send the application last month. I have included the credit card form to pay the fees.

Now, what if I have to change the card details? Any one change the payment method and did the change?

thank you,


----------



## Roshani (Sep 2, 2017)

FYI... as of today FBI is working on 02/10/2017 applications!!


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

Roshani said:


> FYI... as of today FBI is working on 02/10/2017 applications!!


Did you press the IP button? Or informed case officer that you are waiting for pcc?


----------



## Roshani (Sep 2, 2017)

au513 said:


> Did you press the IP button? Or informed case officer that you are waiting for pcc?


I read here that even if GSM/CO says 28 days to submit additional documents( which in my case was PCC from USA and others), it is less likely that they recheck application exactly after 28 days. I read they take about 90 days to review application after additional documents are requested. 

Even so, I did wrote an email to GSM saying that I am expecting my USA PCC by end of Feb 2018.

Thanks


----------



## AnjuS (Aug 28, 2017)

At what pace do they move? Like one month in a month? 

I'll lodge my visa in about a week, provided I survive after drowning in my own documentation... And hence trying to find an approx ETA for an end of November application. Can I expect it to be by end of March? (hopefully by the time if CO does contact, then I'll be able to provide it...)


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Roshani said:


> Anyone recently received their USA PCC or got their credit card charged? Please update your time line. Thank you




Submitted the FBI history check application on 23rd Dec and waiting for my credit card to be charged. We used credit card form. One my friend submitted in the application around 11 Nov and still waiting to see the charge on the account. Their processing time is 4 months so not expecting anything soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello all,

I have one query,

Is it possible to get FBI clearance if the applicant does not have Social Security number?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

hdp9star said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have one query,
> 
> ...


Yes

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## Nish1234 (Dec 4, 2017)

hdp9star said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I have applied for the FBI clearance certificate and have send the application last month. I have included the credit card form to pay the fees.
> 
> ...


It is best to check with their customer care directly on [email protected]. They normally respond in a day or so.


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

atif1987 said:


> Yes
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


Thanks Atif for the quick reply.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

Nish1234 said:


> It is best to check with their customer care directly on [email protected]. They normally respond in a day or so.


Thanks Nish for the reply, 

I have sent them email this morning.


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi all,
I'm a new member and I have a doubt. I stayed in US for 2 years from Mar 2007 to Apr 2009. 
I submitted my 189 EOI under 261313 on 23-Apr-2017 with 65 pts. Hoping I would get the invite that time, I applied for US PCC and got the PCC in Jun 2017. Till now I did not get the invite.

Now, I have updated my points to 75 and expecting the invite soon. Can I use the same US PCC that I got in Jun 2017 or should I get a new PCC now? I never stayed in US after 2009. So even if I apply for a new PCC now, I would get the same letter except for the change in the letter date.

I would anyhow apply for the latest PCC from India where I'm residing from 2009 till now. 

So, should I get a new US PCC?
If NO, will this have any impact on my Initial Entry Date (IED) once I get my grant? Because I hear that the IED depends on the PCC or medicals whichever is earlier.

Please advise.

Thanks
Rajesh


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajeshkumargunalan said:


> Hi all,
> I'm a new member and I have a doubt. I stayed in US for 2 years from Mar 2007 to Apr 2009.
> I submitted my 189 EOI under 261313 on 23-Apr-2017 with 65 pts. Hoping I would get the invite that time, I applied for US PCC and got the PCC in Jun 2017. Till now I did not get the invite.
> 
> ...


Technically the IED is based on the PCC and medicals, which even expires earlier 
But it’s not cast in stone
CO have the discretion to award the IED beyond the expiry of the above and even without asking for the renewal, if they have expired in the interim.

It’s totally on the discretion of the CO and cannot be demanded as a right

Now in all probability you will have a very short period left in the validity of the PCC, by the time yiur application is processed.
If the CO goes by the book, then you would have an IED of just a couple of months.

It’s a question, which I think you will,have to answer for yourself after studying these probabilities 
I think applying for a fresh PCC for USA would take you 3 months from what I read randomly 

So think over and decide
If I were in your shoe, I would not have gone for a new USA PCC

Cheers


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan (Nov 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Technically the IED is based on the PCC and medicals, which even expires earlier
> But it’s not cast in stone
> CO have the discretion to award the IED beyond the expiry of the above and even without asking for the renewal, if they have expired in the interim.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. I'm also thinking of not applying for a new US PCC and use the existing one that I got in Jun 2017. Thanks once again.


----------



## gs2609 (Jun 15, 2017)

*What next ???*

I provided my FBI PCC to the CO and press the INFORMATION PROVIDED button.
Its been a while. Any ideas - what next?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gs2609 said:


> I provided my FBI PCC to the CO and press the INFORMATION PROVIDED button.
> Its been a while. Any ideas - what next?:fingerscrossed:


The CO when he takes up your case file again, will check the certificate, and if it is in order, will tick the box and move on with further processing 

You have no option but to wait patiently for next CO contact or grant

Cheers


----------



## gs2609 (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks.




newbienz said:


> The CO when he takes up your case file again, will check the certificate, and if it is in order, will tick the box and move on with further processing
> 
> You have no option but to wait patiently for next CO contact or grant
> 
> Cheers


----------



## shanster7 (Jan 18, 2018)

I got this email for my query two days ago

e are unable to locate your request at this time.



The current processing time for an FBI Background Check is taking 14-16 weeks to complete from the date the request was received. It can take 14+ weeks for a request to clear our security process, so we are not able to see the request in our system until then.



At this time we are opening mail we received on approximately October 03, 2017. We are unable to verify the delivery of a package until it is opened. If you submitted your request by courier (Fed Ex, UPS, or USPS), please view their web site to verify delivery.

Unfortunately, no requests can be expedited at this time due to the amount of work. All responses are mailed through the US Postal Service First Class Mail please allow standard mailing time (three weeks in the US and four weeks outside the US) to receive the response. There is no tracking number with the US Postal Service First Class Mail. Responses cannot be emailed.


----------



## Nish1234 (Dec 4, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> Yes they did.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


Thanks Atif for your support. I got the FBI finally after the resend to the new address. Thankfully FBI processed the next day of resend request (well ofcourse after the 3 weeks wait of not reaching first address) and I got it in US address within a week. 

You profile of short gap in FBI submission to Grant is a big hope for me. Hope no more CO contacts for me. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gs2609 (Jun 15, 2017)

Any idea how long this generally takes???... 20 days and no contact...



newbienz said:


> The CO when he takes up your case file again, will check the certificate, and if it is in order, will tick the box and move on with further processing
> 
> You have no option but to wait patiently for next CO contact or grant
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gs2609 said:


> Any idea how long this generally takes???... 20 days and no contact...


It can be 1 days or 100 days.
No one knows

Cheers


----------



## gs2609 (Jun 15, 2017)

:jaw:



newbienz said:


> It can be 1 days or 100 days.
> No one knows
> 
> Cheers


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nish1234 said:


> Thanks Atif for your support. I got the FBI finally after the resend to the new address. Thankfully FBI processed the next day of resend request (well ofcourse after the 3 weeks wait of not reaching first address) and I got it in US address within a week.
> 
> You profile of short gap in FBI submission to Grant is a big hope for me. Hope no more CO contacts for me. :fingerscrossed:


Hi Experts,

I did not receive the fbi letter to my Indian address and it has been more than 5 weeks. Yesterday, I requested FBI to resend the letters to an address in U.S. How long do you think it would take to get the new letter delivered to U.S address from the date of request?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

au513 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I did not receive the fbi letter to my Indian address and it has been more than 5 weeks. Yesterday, I requested FBI to resend the letters to an address in U.S. How long do you think it would take to get the new letter delivered to U.S address from the date of request?


7-10 days if no blunder on part of FBI

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

atif1987 said:


> 7-10 days if no blunder on part of FBI


7-10 days is good. But not sure why they say its gonna be 2-4 weeks. May be its standard reply after requesting to reissue the letter?

Below is the email I got after requesting to reissue to new address.
_Your document(s) have been forwarded to the processing unit. 
If you are updating insufficient information or requesting another copy, it will be 2-4 weeks._


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

do you think its a standard reply or its really gonna take 2-4 weeks?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

Nothing can be said for sure since FBI still follows an outdated mailing process through USPS. Once it's with usps you can only pray since they don't have any tracking number also. 

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## davidndavy (Apr 6, 2017)

au513 said:


> do you think its a standard reply or its really gonna take 2-4 weeks?


It generally takes 10 days also depends on number of weekends in between and the state to which your results need to be sent. My report was made on 11 and I got my result on 24, my delivery address was of Newyork state. FBI background check is a nightmare.


----------



## shanster7 (Jan 18, 2018)

There has been a new development in FBI Check. On the website it says that they are introducing new digital system from Feb 1. Essentially we will be able to submit all the docs online without mailing anything and they will issue the clerance online via a produced docuemnt. 

I wonder if the system produced will be a fully automatic one - i.e. you submit the name and details and the system automatically checks these details against all known FBI databases for records. Then it uses OCR for fingerprints and does the same thing. Finally it collates all data and generates an automatic report with all authentication factors. If i was going to design a system - thats how I would do it. This could be done in seconds rather then months. Only additional thing I can think off is that there will be some sort of human check at the end to make sure the right report is produced which could put in some delay. 

Anyway, more practically for someone like me who is in week 9 of 14-16 week wait. i wonder if the new process means the report will be available in a week in which case I would be happy to pay to have that report asap.


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

shanster7 said:


> There has been a new development in FBI Check. On the website it says that they are introducing new digital system from Feb 1. Essentially we will be able to submit all the docs online without mailing anything and they will issue the clerance online via a produced docuemnt.
> 
> I wonder if the system produced will be a fully automatic one - i.e. you submit the name and details and the system automatically checks these details against all known FBI databases for records. Then it uses OCR for fingerprints and does the same thing. Finally it collates all data and generates an automatic report with all authentication factors. If i was going to design a system - thats how I would do it. This could be done in seconds rather then months. Only additional thing I can think off is that there will be some sort of human check at the end to make sure the right report is produced which could put in some delay.
> 
> Anyway, more practically for someone like me who is in week 9 of 14-16 week wait. i wonder if the new process means the report will be available in a week in which case I would be happy to pay to have that report asap.


It was long overdue. This will be a hybrid Edo. Means you will submit the fingerprints and payment online. And then in a few hours or few days the report will be available

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## bluebull2rhyme (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi Guys, good morning.

Can you suggest a consultant in Chennai who can do the fingerprint and complete the process for US PCC, Singapore PCC and India.

Thank you


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

bluebull2rhyme said:


> Hi Guys, good morning.
> 
> Can you suggest a consultant in Chennai who can do the fingerprint and complete the process for US PCC, Singapore PCC and India.
> 
> Thank you


Check this recommendation from US Embassy:
https://in.usembassy.gov/u-s-citize...ingerprinting-and-criminal-background-checks/

Here are other options:
https://www.fbisindia.com/police-clearance-certificate-chenna
Fingerprint services for PCC in Chennai, India
FBI Fingerprinting Services in Chennai.
FBI Fingerprint Expert Service in Chennai India VISA Immigration, Fingerprint Service provider

God luck!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bluebull2rhyme said:


> Hi Guys, good morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They are rolling new online system.. it should reduce waiting time to 10 days. 

Why not get fingers done at police and apply yourself? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> They are rolling new online system.. it should reduce waiting time to 10 days.
> 
> Why not get fingers done at police and apply yourself?
> 
> ...


They delayed it again . WAS supposed to come into effect on1 Feb. Now again delayed

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

atif1987 said:


> They delayed it again . WAS supposed to come into effect on1 Feb. Now again delayed
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...




Yeah, but hopefully soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluebull2rhyme (Nov 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> They are rolling new online system.. it should reduce waiting time to 10 days.
> 
> Why not get fingers done at police and apply yourself?
> 
> ...


sure, that should be cheaper. I found the police station in chennai where they are doing it for a fee of Rs.50-.

I called JK Consultancy , they said of getting the US PCC done in 10 days with expedite processing but i read in forum of nothing called as expedite for US PCC. Please clarify.


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

atif1987 said:


> They delayed it again . WAS supposed to come into effect on1 Feb. Now again delayed
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> ...


If someone is looking forward to getting FBI clearance, better not to wait for until the new system is implemented. We never know, these guys may keep pushing this. Also, being a new system, we don't know what kind of challenges or issues these guys me see in their system.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bluebull2rhyme said:


> sure, that should be cheaper. I found the police station in chennai where they are doing it for a fee of Rs.50-.
> 
> I called JK Consultancy , they said of getting the US PCC done in 10 days with expedite processing but i read in forum of nothing called as expedite for US PCC. Please clarify.


unless you are a citizen or greencard holder... a lot of doggy agencies who will try to take money then come up with excuses.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jazz25 said:


> If someone is looking forward to getting FBI clearance, better not to wait for until the new system is implemented. We never know, these guys may keep pushing this. Also, being a new system, we don't know what kind of challenges or issues these guys me see in their system.


agree. better not to wait, but even then no consultants required.


----------



## Roshani (Sep 2, 2017)

Looks like an AWESOME news, eDO available now....check FBI website!!

if i am wrong, correct me!!


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Roshani said:


> Looks like an AWESOME news, eDO available now....check FBI website!!
> 
> if i am wrong, correct me!!




Yeah, this news is correct. The announcement is showing up on FBI’s history check page.
However, the link to eDO is broken right now.
https://www.edo.cjis.gov


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Roshani said:


> Looks like an AWESOME news, eDO available now....check FBI website!!
> 
> if i am wrong, correct me!!




Good news for many!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

expat_user_25 said:


> Yeah, this news is correct. The announcement is showing up on FBI’s history check page.
> However, the link to eDO is broken right now.
> https://www.edo.cjis.gov




The service is up now. And I am re-applying via electronic way.. Anticipated processing time is 48 hours, after the fingerprinting card is received. Fingerprinting card need to be sent via mail to mentioned address with copy of confirmation email.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

expat_user_25 said:


> The service is up now. And I am re-applying via electronic way.. Anticipated processing time is 48 hours, after the fingerprinting card is received. Fingerprinting card need to be sent via mail to mentioned address with copy of confirmation email.


Lets see how it works! Sounds fantastic.


----------



## h05bf093 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hi,

I don't think the link for the eDO is working again. Has anyone successfully used it yet? Also, what is the email to contact the FBI about my PCC? Mine was received on October 25th so I want to check that there isn't any issues with processing it.

Thanks


----------



## Roshani (Sep 2, 2017)

h05bf093 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't think the link for the eDO is working again. Has anyone successfully used it yet? Also, what is the email to contact the FBI about my PCC? Mine was received on October 25th so I want to check that there isn't any issues with processing it.
> 
> Thanks


I use [email protected] for inquiries. Update on your PCC status.


----------



## Roshani (Sep 2, 2017)

Roshani said:


> I use [email protected] for inquiries. Update on your PCC status.


FYI!!

I got a reply from FBI on Jan 31 2018 that they were processing application from Oct 20 2017.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

h05bf093 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, I applied through new portal last night (18 hours ago) and sent the fingerprints via mail today.
Lets see how fast we get the result through this way.


----------



## bluebull2rhyme (Nov 26, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> Yes, I applied through new portal last night (18 hours ago) and sent the fingerprints via mail today.
> Lets see how fast we get the result through this way.


Can we print out the FBI258 - Finger print form in the A4 sheet and take that to Government agency for fingerprinting? 

Do we need to attach 2 or 3 forms to be on safer side, just in case if one of the fingerprinting form is not up to the standard as they expect.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

bluebull2rhyme said:


> Can we print out the FBI258 - Finger print form in the A4 sheet and take that to Government agency for fingerprinting?
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need to attach 2 or 3 forms to be on safer side, just in case if one of the fingerprinting form is not up to the standard as they expect.




FBI accepts FD-258 fingerprinting cards only on standard white paper stock. That’s available at most government agencies or service center who provides fingerprinting service ( atleast in the US). 
Please read their guidelines here: https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks

For safe side you can send two sets of fingerprints form, but that’s not necessary.


----------



## bluebull2rhyme (Nov 26, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> FBI accepts FD-258 fingerprinting cards only on standard white paper stock. That’s available at most government agencies or service center who provides fingerprinting service ( atleast in the US).
> Please read their guidelines here: https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks
> 
> For safe side you can send two sets of fingerprints form, but that’s not necessary.


Thank you.. I'm planning to request thru e-mail and through Postal service to a friends house in the US. Do i need to attach envelope or return postage?


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

bluebull2rhyme said:


> Thank you.. I'm planning to request thru e-mail and through Postal service to a friends house in the US. Do i need to attach envelope or return postage?




No need of return postage. It will be sent to the address mentioned in the application form by usps first class mail if you choose to receive the report via Mail.


----------



## hopebest (Jan 27, 2018)

Hello All,

Can you please guide me for the process for applying PCC from USA. I am staying in Connecticut and I have moved to USA just 2 months before. So can you please from where I should do my PCC(India or USA). How much time it takes? Can you please suggest me any site which explain in detail about applying PCC from USA.

Thanks


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

hopebest said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can you please guide me for the process for applying PCC from USA. I am staying in Connecticut and I have moved to USA just 2 months before. So can you please from where I should do my PCC(India or USA). How much time it takes? Can you please suggest me any site which explain in detail about applying PCC from USA.
> 
> Thanks


Usually COs ask for PCCs only when you have spent considerable amount of time (about a year or so) in a country. You have been in the US for just 2 months. Assuming you are going to continue to live in the US and that you've not yet lodged your visa, there are 2 kind of clearances you would need:
1. FBI Identity Check
2. State Police Clearance
Here are the details (Look for section called *Police Check*): https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/usa


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I would assume applicant would require PCC anyhow as it is his current country of residence (although it will only be after spending 180 days)


----------



## hopebest (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks for reply. Yes, I will continue to stay here for some time.
My agent told me to do India PCC from Indian embassy. Agent hasn't told anything about FBI identity check. Can you please confirm if its really needed? On FBI site they have mentioned about uploading fingerprint cards. What are they and from where can i get them in the USA?
Also, can you please guide me through the process for police clearance from Indian embassy, like what all documents required,timeline?
Sorry for asking many questions. I am new to this and not getting how to proceed further after getting invitation.

Appreciate your reply on this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Received the FBI results today. Applied via new electronic process and got the result in 2 days. I have updated myimmitracker as well.


----------



## sravs448 (Jan 3, 2018)

expat_user_25 said:


> Received the FBI results today. Applied via new electronic process and got the result in 2 days. I have updated myimmitracker as well.


Can you give more details on the new electronic process? How did you apply and all.
Thanks,


----------



## Roshani (Sep 2, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> Received the FBI results today. Applied via new electronic process and got the result in 2 days. I have updated myimmitracker as well.


Well Done!! Congrats!!


----------



## Roshani (Sep 2, 2017)

h05bf093 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't think the link for the eDO is working again. Has anyone successfully used it yet? Also, what is the email to contact the FBI about my PCC? Mine was received on October 25th so I want to check that there isn't any issues with processing it.
> 
> Thanks


Hi h05bf093,

Did you hear back from FBI? If so, could you update on the date of application they are processing lately?

Thank you.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

sravs448 said:


> Can you give more details on the new electronic process? How did you apply and all.
> 
> Thanks,




Fill the form and submit the payment from here: https://www.edo.cjis.gov/

Take a print out of the confirmation email. Go to a fingerprinting service and get your fingerprints on white stock paper, provided by the agency.
Fedex the confirmation email print out and fingerprints paper to the mentioned address in the email/above link.


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

If I already have pending request using the previous normal (slow) process, can I still request using the new electronic process? 

They received my FP Dec 12, 2017. Think till now they haven's started processing it yet.


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> Received the FBI results today. Applied via new electronic process and got the result in 2 days. I have updated myimmitracker as well.


Hi, may we know the timeline for this? Date when they received your finger print, date when they released the result. And how did you received the result? Via email saying its cleared and they will send you a hardcopy of the clearance? Thanks.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

churek said:


> Hi, may we know the timeline for this? Date when they received your finger print, date when they released the result. And how did you received the result? Via email saying its cleared and they will send you a hardcopy of the clearance? Thanks.




6th Feb: Applied online, submitted payment.
7th Feb: Sent fingerprints to FBI
8th Feb: Delivered to FBI (in the morning)
9th Feb: Received the result online (got the email that the report is ready). Login in the account to download the pdf report. I had also opted for mail delivery too while submitting online application. I am expecting a mail too next week.


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> 6th Feb: Applied online, submitted payment.
> 7th Feb: Sent fingerprints to FBI
> 8th Feb: Delivered to FBI (in the morning)
> 9th Feb: Received the result online (got the email that the report is ready). Login in the account to download the pdf report. I had also opted for mail delivery too while submitting online application. I am expecting a mail too next week.


Thanks. Great help.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

expat_user_25 said:


> Received the FBI results today. Applied via new electronic process and got the result in 2 days. I have updated myimmitracker as well.


This is awesome !


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan (Nov 19, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> 6th Feb: Applied online, submitted payment.
> 7th Feb: Sent fingerprints to FBI
> 8th Feb: Delivered to FBI (in the morning)
> 9th Feb: Received the result online (got the email that the report is ready). Login in the account to download the pdf report. I had also opted for mail delivery too while submitting online application. I am expecting a mail too next week.


Congrats and thanks for the info.

I have couple of questions
1. I'm from Chennai. Do you know how much does it cost to send the finger print from Chennai to US via FedEx?
2. I have a friend who is travelling to US next week. Can I send the finger print through him and he can courier it from US to FBI? This will reduce the courier cost. Will this be acceptable?
Please advise.


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

rajeshkumargunalan said:


> Congrats and thanks for the info.
> 
> I have couple of questions
> 1. I'm from Chennai. Do you know how much does it cost to send the finger print from Chennai to US via FedEx?
> ...


Hello, 
Option 2 is optimal.

If you send it via FedEx it would cost you around 3500 to 4000.
Its better to contact local courier shop (those who send items in a bulk) they are using same courier i.e FedEx, ups etc. That cost around 1500.
It is trackable.




Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

rajeshkumargunalan said:


> Congrats and thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. No idea.
2. Yes, this is possible and acceptable. Maili origin address is not important. The details you will put in the online form should be accurate.


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan (Nov 19, 2017)

hdp9star said:


> Hello,
> Option 2 is optimal.
> 
> If you send it via FedEx it would cost you around 3500 to 4000.
> ...


Thank you for the clarification


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan (Nov 19, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> 1. No idea.
> 2. Yes, this is possible and acceptable. Maili origin address is not important. The details you will put in the online form should be accurate.


Thank you for the clarification


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Guys I have a quick question. I did my bachelors from the USA and now doing masters in australia and will apply for PR. Since I am not a citizen or green card holder of USA, should I use option 1 Electronically Submit Your Request Directly to the FBI or Option 2: Submit Your Request Directly to the FBI via the Mail. 
Secondly if I select the first option it says you need to mail your request. Does that mean after first finishing the first 2 steps , for step 3 I have to go to the police station, and they will provide me with the white paper. When do I submit the payment? Do I get the results through a pdf email or mail. I am living in Australia right now and will not be physically in the USA.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

ykhawaja said:


> Guys I have a quick question. I did my bachelors from the USA and now doing masters in australia and will apply for PR. Since I am not a citizen or green card holder of USA, should I use option 1 Electronically Submit Your Request Directly to the FBI or Option 2: Submit Your Request Directly to the FBI via the Mail.
> Secondly if I select the first option it says you need to mail your request. Does that mean after first finishing the first 2 steps , for step 3 I have to go to the police station, and they will provide me with the white paper. When do I submit the payment? Do I get the results through a pdf email or mail. I am living in Australia right now and will not be physically in the USA.



You can get the report by online/electronic method-1. But you need to send your fingerprints from Australia to FBI US address (by courier service). While filing the online application, in address section, you have to give your current australian address.
You will get the report online within 48 hours, after FBI receives your fingerprints physically.

You have to submit the payment online using option-1 and take the print of payment confirmation email. Send this payment confirmation email copy and fingerprints together. There must be a lot of places in your city who provides finger print service on standard white stock paper. Also, you can check your local city police station.

Please note: In both option 1 and 2, applicant has to send the fingerprints physically to FBI address. Just the payment process and application submission process is online.


----------



## bluebull2rhyme (Nov 26, 2017)

expat_user_25 said:


> Received the FBI results today. Applied via new electronic process and got the result in 2 days. I have updated myimmitracker as well.


WOW, that's super fast.


----------



## LifeIsBlessed (Oct 26, 2017)

*Received Grants*



LifeIsBlessed said:


> I got my FBI clearance report. Below are the timelines for the benefit of others...
> 
> I had sent 2 requests one for me and the other for spouse. Initial request had return address in India. Later, got to know that we can give US address if there is a relative or friend who can pick it up and send a soft copy. Sent change of address request via email for both the requests. Change of address was considered for me but spouse address somehow remained my India address at their end.
> 
> ...


Hello friends, Happy to share that me and my family received our grants with God's Grace. Below are the timelines.....Wishing each one of you good luck for speedy grants...


VISA lodge : 17-aug-2017
CO Contact for US PCC : 14-Sep-2017
IP pressed and Responded to CO : 9-Dec-2017
Grant Date : 09-Feb-2018
IED: 30-Aug-2018


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

LifeIsBlessed said:


> Hello friends, Happy to share that me and my family received our grants with God's Grace. Below are the timelines.....Wishing each one of you good luck for speedy grants...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats...!!!



PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | 189 Invite Received: 7-Feb-18| Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeIsBlessed (Oct 26, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> LifeIsBlessed said:
> 
> 
> > Hello friends, Happy to share that me and my family received our grants with God's Grace. Below are the timelines.....Wishing each one of you good luck for speedy grants...
> ...


Thank you and best of luck for your grant...!!


----------



## bluebull2rhyme (Nov 26, 2017)

Hello Guys,

I got an invite from 489- South Australia today, When can i start the PCC? .. I have to get Clearance from USA,Singapore and India.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

*FBI results received*

Hi,

I applied for US PCC and received the results. There is a clause in the result pdf -
"This IdHS is not provided for the purpose of licensing or employment or any other
purpose enumerated in 28 CFR 20.33".

Can we use this as US PCC for visa 189?



Thanks.

Fingerprints done and shipped: 10/Feb/2018 (Saturday)
Reached FBI: 12/Feb/2018
Result received: 13/Feb/2018


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

bluebull2rhyme said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I got an invite from 489- South Australia today, When can i start the PCC? .. I have to get Clearance from USA,Singapore and India.


Start it now...you will get it the next day after FBI receives your fingerprints.


----------



## bluebull2rhyme (Nov 26, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> Start it now...you will get it the next day after FBI receives your fingerprints.


Thank you will do.

Can we send the finger print for the family( myself & spouse) in a single package thru FedEx?

Do we also need to PCC for kids below 5 years old?


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

bluebull2rhyme said:


> Thank you will do.
> 
> Can we send the finger print for the family( myself & spouse) in a single package thru FedEx?
> 
> Do we also need to PCC for kids below 5 years old?


No. You will have to send it separately along with the confirmation letters about the payment that you get from FBI.

PCC not required for kids.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Ausysdhome said:


> No. You will have to send it separately along with the confirmation letters about the payment that you get from FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> PCC not required for kids.




This is incorrect information. Yes, you can send multiple applications in one packet with payment confirmation receipt and fingerprints of every applicant. I did the same for me and my spouse.
Not sure about the Kid PCC requirement. Check FBI’s website.


----------



## akshargajjar (Feb 20, 2018)

i need fingerprints done on fd258 form for getting pcc , , where can i get it done ?
pl help if any on have done fingerprint in gujarat india ?

i need it to be done from govt department ...


----------



## bluebull2rhyme (Nov 26, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for US PCC and received the results. There is a clause in the result pdf -
> "This IdHS is not provided for the purpose of licensing or employment or any other
> ...


Hello Ausysdhome,

The fingerprint and the Payment receipt reached FBI physically on 20th Feb 2018, But the status of the online application link still says "Fingerprint not received"as on today 21st Feb 2018. Did you had the same status with your submission?


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

bluebull2rhyme said:


> Hello Ausysdhome,
> 
> The fingerprint and the Payment receipt reached FBI physically on 20th Feb 2018, But the status of the online application link still says "Fingerprint not received"as on today 21st Feb 2018. Did you had the same status with your submission?


It is still 20/Feb in the US. Pls. check tomorrow morning US time...you should see updated status.


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

Guys, I got the fbi pcc and when I scan it, the embossed fbi logo does not appear in the scanned copy. Is it Ok to upload it like that?


----------



## bluebull2rhyme (Nov 26, 2017)

au513 said:


> Guys, I got the fbi pcc and when I scan it, the embossed fbi logo does not appear in the scanned copy. Is it Ok to upload it like that?


Might be a problem with the scanner, try with different scanner. I'm sure the CO will reach out again if doesn't have the logo.


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

I mean, the background logo, not the one on top. Is it Ok?


----------



## atif1987 (May 9, 2017)

bluebull2rhyme said:


> Might be a problem with the scanner, try with different scanner. I'm sure the CO will reach out again if doesn't have the logo.


No. It's fine.sometimes the logo won't show. Mine was the same . Got direct grant

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## bluebull2rhyme (Nov 26, 2017)

Guys, I got the PCC from US.

Submitted the online application on 14th Feb
Finger Prints reached FBI on 21st Feb
PCC received on 22nd Feb ( Approx 30 hours for processing after they receive the hard copy)

Good luck others who are looking for it.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

I got my PCC from US yesterday. I sent my fingerprints earlier with the filled forms, which reached on Dec 8th. 
Submitted online application on Feb 18th and emailed the courier details with tracking number. They found the fingerprints and issued PCC on Feb 22nd. Thanks to everyone for their valuable inputs in the forum. Good luck to others!!


----------



## sravs448 (Jan 3, 2018)

raj.sourabh said:


> I got my PCC from US yesterday. I sent my fingerprints earlier with the filled forms, which reached on Dec 8th.
> Submitted online application on Feb 18th and emailed the courier details with tracking number. They found the fingerprints and issued PCC on Feb 22nd. Thanks to everyone for their valuable inputs in the forum. Good luck to others!!


Hi Raj,
Even I sent my courier with all details which reached them on Jan 31st. A week after I came to know about the electronic process. Can I fill online form and email them ? If yes, can you please let me know their email ID and what all details I need to send in the email for them to find my courier?


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

sravs448 said:


> Hi Raj,
> Even I sent my courier with all details which reached them on Jan 31st. A week after I came to know about the electronic process. Can I fill online form and email them ? If yes, can you please let me know their email ID and what all details I need to send in the email for them to find my courier?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


You can submit the application online and make the payment. You will get a confirmation email that you need to forward them adding your address and courier details. It is a very simple process. 

They have given the steps needed in their website. Go through the section "Option to Resubmit via eDO".

https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks


----------



## shanster7 (Jan 18, 2018)

Yes I did the same process as above and got my PCC within 4 days. My post reached on Nov 30 so I still wouldn't have got it in previous system.


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello All!

If I reschedule my old application to new eDO
Do we get results online? If yes, then I can give them my Indian address instead of any USA address to get hard copy as well?



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sravs448 (Jan 3, 2018)

hdp9star said:


> Hello All!
> 
> If I reschedule my old application to new eDO
> Do we get results online? If yes, then I can give them my Indian address instead of any USA address to get hard copy as well?
> ...


Yes. I did that and got results to my email yesterday. Additionally, you can choose mailing address also to receive physical copy. But you will get results to email in 3-4 days.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## KDS (Mar 3, 2018)

Does the finger print form fd-258 needs to be printed a special paper or regular A4 paper?Please suggest.


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

KDS said:


> Does the finger print form fd-258 needs to be printed a special paper or regular A4 paper?Please suggest.


You can use simple white A4 size paper, it is not mandatory to use original card.

If you are going to do it via any govt. Agency, just print it on white paper. Bring 3-4 copy for fingerprinting, just to be on a safe side.


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nish1234 (Dec 4, 2017)

Nish1234 said:


> Thanks Atif for your support. I got the FBI finally after the resend to the new address. Thankfully FBI processed the next day of resend request (well ofcourse after the 3 weeks wait of not reaching first address) and I got it in US address within a week.
> 
> You profile of short gap in FBI submission to Grant is a big hope for me. Hope no more CO contacts for me. :fingerscrossed:


Dear friends, I got my grants, after 5 weeks from FBI update.

PTE first attempt: 19May 2017 ( 90/90/90/90 )
ANZSCO code: 135111
ACS Assessment submitted: 05 Jun 2017 (normal track)
ACS Assessment +ve:18 June 2017 (but 5 points was taken off as they did not accept one of the relavant experience. We planned to send for re-assement but got the invite before that)
Score: 60 (+ 5 from NSW)
EOI submitted: 18 Jun 2017
NSW invited: 28 Jun 2017
190 Visa lodged on : 10 Jul 2017 (did not front load docs as I was not aware of it)
1st CO contact: 03 Aug 2017 (for 80, 1221, medicals, PCC, birth certificate, marriage certificate, English for spouse and sons, evidence of employment). 
2nd CO Contact: 25 Oct 2017 ( color scan of passport page with paretns name, more evidence of employment - had given only payment slips and reference letter, so give bank statement and contract letter and visa pages, evidence of US university enrollment, FBI clearance, 47A and more evidence of financial support for my 18+son)
Pressed IP by 31 Oct 17 by Submitting all except FBI with the request letter to CO to process other documents (don't know if they did that)
FBI submitted: 20 Jan 2018 (did a phone follow-up to DBIP by agent by 1st week of Feb)
Grant: 01 Mar 2018
IED: 10 Aug 2018 (based on UAE PCC)


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello all!

Finally I have got my FBI Clarence last week. 
Now, my consultant told me to get state clearance as well. I was in USA from 2007 to 2011. 
Do I need it? 
Please input your experience. I have searching for the info for the same bit could not find it on Australian immigration website.

Thank you all for the help.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

Nish1234 said:


> Dear friends, I got my grants, after 5 weeks from FBI update.
> 
> PTE first attempt: 19May 2017 ( 90/90/90/90 )
> ANZSCO code: 135111
> ...


Hello Nish,

Did you get the US state PCC as well? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

hdp9star said:


> Hello Nish,
> 
> Did you get the US state PCC as well?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


If you have lived in one of the US states for more than 3 months in the last 12 months, then you need state PCC as well.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

AmazingTiger said:


> If you have lived in one of the US states for more than 3 months in the last 12 months, then you need state PCC as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply tiger,

I was there from 2007 to 2011. 

Do you have a link for the info so that I could pass it. I have not find it.

Thank you, 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

hdp9star said:


> Thanks for the reply tiger,
> 
> I was there from 2007 to 2011.
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, I don't have the link handy as well. It's on dibp character requirements page --> PCC --> country wise information on how to obtain one--> USA.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

AmazingTiger said:


> Sorry mate, I don't have the link handy as well. It's on dibp character requirements page --> PCC --> country wise information on how to obtain one--> USA.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the input.
I have finally found it, where it mention.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

hdp9star said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Finally I have got my FBI Clarence last week.
> Now, my consultant told me to get state clearance as well. I was in USA from 2007 to 2011.
> ...


I can tell from my experience that not all US States provide any PCC for Immigration. I am in Arizona and I was given a letter by "Arizona Department of Public Safety". I am quoting from the letter -

"The current law does not allow the Department to provide state criminal history record information or a state criminal record clearance letter for immigration purposes. This information may be available from the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI), which can be contacted at..."


----------



## Nish1234 (Dec 4, 2017)

I did. It was done because my agent asked for PCC and I was not aware of FBI clearance. It was submitted. But then got next CO contact asking for FBI.


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

Nish1234 said:


> I did. It was done because my agent asked for PCC and I was not aware of FBI clearance. It was submitted. But then got next CO contact asking for FBI.


At the time of application, did you reside in the USA for more than three months in the last year? This is what I find on the web site.









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nish1234 (Dec 4, 2017)

hdp9star said:


> At the time of application, did you reside in the USA for more than three months in the last year? This is what I find on the web site.
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes. It was for my son and he is staying in US.


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

Nish1234 said:


> Yes. It was for my son and he is staying in US.


Thank you for the inputs.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey guys, I have lived and worked in the US twice, once for 2 months (2008) and once for 3.5 months (2011). 

Do I need a US PCC for applying 189 or 190 visa for Australia?


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

newpain01 said:


> Hey guys, I have lived and worked in the US twice, once for 2 months (2008) and once for 3.5 months (2011).
> 
> Do I need a US PCC for applying 189 or 190 visa for Australia?


Probably not. If you have lived for more than 6 months in the last 10 years, or 3 months in the last 12 months, then you will need it.

Check the link : https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/char

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hey folks,

Anyone knows which date PCC they are on right now?


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

brainstorm87 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Anyone knows which date PCC they are on right now?


When did you apply? If you have applied after November 2017, you can link your fingerprints with the online process that take 2-4 days to finish.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

hdp9star said:


> When did you apply? If you have applied after November 2017, you can link your fingerprints with the online process that take 2-4 days to finish.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I applied around 19th Dec.
Didn't understand the second part of your sentence.

Can you elaborate?


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

anyone recently submitted a PCC request to FBI using the new online application? 

My fingerprints reached them on the 20th march and I got the email confirmation from FBI saying that they got my fingerprints on the 24th March. Havent seen any update after that. Usually its 1 or 2 days. Just checking if there was anyone who has the same timeline.


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

gwarn said:


> anyone recently submitted a PCC request to FBI using the new online application?
> 
> My fingerprints reached them on the 20th march and I got the email confirmation from FBI saying that they got my fingerprints on the 24th March. Havent seen any update after that. Usually its 1 or 2 days. Just checking if there was anyone who has the same timeline.


Wait for a week and then email them.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gwarn said:


> anyone recently submitted a PCC request to FBI using the new online application?
> 
> 
> 
> My fingerprints reached them on the 20th march and I got the email confirmation from FBI saying that they got my fingerprints on the 24th March. Havent seen any update after that. Usually its 1 or 2 days. Just checking if there was anyone who has the same timeline.




As per trend it varies, maybe due to a designated officer working on your request 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

How many days it will take currently to get FBI PCC clearance ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Australianpr2017 said:


> How many days it will take currently to get FBI PCC clearance ?




6-10 days in average it seems


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> 6-10 days in average it seems
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Really ?

I had applied last year October and it had taken 2 months time !!


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Really ?
> 
> I had applied last year October and it had taken 2 months time !!


I think, he is talking about the new system of online apply.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## YashPlanB (Mar 30, 2018)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Really ?
> 
> I had applied last year October and it had taken 2 months time !!


Hi,
The below line is from FBI Electronic Departmental Order website. Hope this helps. 
I will start the process soon. 

"Current processing time for Identity History Summary requests submitted electronically is estimated to be three to five business days upon receipt of the fingerprint card. Allow additional time for mail delivery if this option was selected during the request process".

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Really ?
> 
> I had applied last year October and it had taken 2 months time !!




There is a new process now in place


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> There is a new process now in place
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks everyone, that’s great news !!


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

YashPlanB said:


> Hi,
> 
> The below line is from FBI Electronic Departmental Order website. Hope this helps.
> 
> ...




So now can we get report online also ?


----------



## bluebull2rhyme (Nov 26, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> So now can we get report online also ?



Yes. FBI will send a online link to download the copy of the PCC.

You have the option to choose electronic copy or physical copy or both.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Thanks everyone, that’s great news !!




All the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YashPlanB (Mar 30, 2018)

Australianpr2017 said:


> YashPlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


That's correct. However please note that the fingerprints must still be physically mailed to the FBI address given in the site. You can choose to get the results either electronically or via mail to your address.


----------



## Roshani (Sep 2, 2017)

bluebull2rhyme said:


> Yes. FBI will send a online link to download the copy of the PCC.
> 
> You have the option to choose electronic copy or physical copy or both.


Does DIBP accept electronic copy? I was in the impression that I need a hard copy, scanned and uploaded in immiaccount.


----------



## YashPlanB (Mar 30, 2018)

Roshani said:


> bluebull2rhyme said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. FBI will send a online link to download the copy of the PCC.
> ...


They don't accept soft/electronic copy. You have to mail finger prints hard copy card and get results electronically (or/and opt for mail) with 5 business days after it reaches FBI provided address. Hope this helps.


----------



## Roshani (Sep 2, 2017)

Guys,

I was in Hawaii from Aug 2013 to Aug 2015 and moved to Minnesota where I am currently residing. My application lodge date is Nov 2017. I uploaded FBI Clearance and MN Police Clearance by mid March 2018 (after 4 months wait for FBI Clearance). Now, my case officer requesting for Hawaii PCC as well. I find it a bit weired!! I was in Hawaii more than 2 years ago. What do you think? Was this expected? 

Should I have known this, I would have got it much earlier. Now 2 weeks wait time for Hawaii PCC hard copy. They do have an online option available but does DIBP accept a electronic copy? My impression was that I need to request a hard copy, which I would scan and upload to my immiaccount. 

:frusty:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Roshani said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is required. 

I guess, you can upload online copy, then hard copy. 2 weeks wont make much difference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roshani (Sep 2, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> It is required.
> 
> I guess, you can upload online copy, then hard copy. 2 weeks wont make much difference
> 
> ...


Hi andreyx108b,

you mean PCC from each state of residence in the US is required, even if you have provided FBI Clearance? Isn't the requirement is for current residing state and FBI?


----------



## YashPlanB (Mar 30, 2018)

Roshani said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > It is required.
> ...


As far as I know, you should get PCC state clearance if you have resided for more than 3 months in a particular state. I am getting it done for AZ and NC state.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Roshani said:


> Hi andreyx108b,
> 
> 
> 
> you mean PCC from each state of residence in the US is required, even if you have provided FBI Clearance? Isn't the requirement is for current residing state and FBI?




If you are outside of the US then only FBI summary check is required, if you inside of the US state police certificate is required 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SD7 (Apr 18, 2018)

Anybody completed a California State clearance recently? Any idea of how much time it takes ??


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Guys I have heard now it does not take 14-16 weeks for temporary USA residents to get FBI summary. Is that true?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ykhawaja said:


> Guys I have heard now it does not take 14-16 weeks for temporary USA residents to get FBI summary. Is that true?




It takes now 6-10 days



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

I will be providing my US PCC soon. By the looks of it , the process seems easy but i want some clarification. 

I am choosing option 1, therefore I need to fill the form online and submit payment online. Then I need to print out the confirmation letter. 

Go to a fingerprinting service (police station) and get fingerprints on white stock paper, provided by the agency. "Your fingerprints should be placed on a standard fingerprint form (FD-258) commonly used for applicant or law enforcement purposes. The FBI will accept FD-258 fingerprint cards on standard white paper stock." 
So I print out the FD-258 form and do the finger prints on it by going to a police station?

After that is done, I send these fingerprints and confirmation email to the fbi address. 

Secondly, i know that the report is to be delivered to us electronically via the email address we submit. However do we have the option of receiving the hard copy of report from FBI to Australian Address. Does DIBP accept the email electronic copy or needs both the electronic copy and the hard copy. How long to get hard copy from fbi to australian address?
Fedex the confirmation email print out and fingerprints paper to the mentioned address in the email/above link.


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello,
1) Yes, that's a process. 
Bring 3-4 print outs of fd-258 form so they have extra copy if they couldn't read prints.
Also mention the agency(police) that we need rolled finger print.
2) 
DIBP will accept the email copy, so no need to worry. You would expect the hard copy to be reach in Australia within 2-3 weeks.


ykhawaja said:


> I will be providing my US PCC soon. By the looks of it , the process seems easy but i want some clarification.
> 
> I am choosing option 1, therefore I need to fill the form online and submit payment online. Then I need to print out the confirmation letter.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

hdp9star said:


> Hello,
> 1) Yes, that's a process.
> Bring 3-4 print outs of fd-258 form so they have extra copy if they couldn't read prints.
> Also mention the agency(police) that we need rolled finger print.
> ...


Thank you so much. Just wanted to ask that where does it say about the rolled finger prints? Secondly where exactly do we fill in personal infomration such as choosing address/onine report and address and social security number.


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

ykhawaja said:


> Thank you so much. Just wanted to ask that where does it say about the rolled finger prints? Secondly where exactly do we fill in personal infomration such as choosing address/onine report and address and social security number.


Check the link.
https://www.edo.cjis.gov/#/

Under how to submit a request.

You would set your preference in step 2.
Step 3 mention how to proceed with the fingerprint form.

You will have to mention your details in the online form as well as on FD 258 card.

Don't worry too much before even starting the application.
Its not that complicated. Just start the procedure and follow it. 

If you find any mistakes afterwards, don't worry, just mail the fbi, they are very generous people.
Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhuv92 (May 13, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> It takes now 6-10 days
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Really? Has something changed in the process or Australian PR requirements which has led to reduction in wait time for US FBI PCC ?

Thanks


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

The process to obtain FBI clearance has changed. If you apply online, it would take 5-7 days after receiving the fingerprint.


Bhuv92 said:


> Really? Has something changed in the process or Australian PR requirements which has led to reduction in wait time for US FBI PCC ?
> 
> Thanks


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hdp9star said:


> The process to obtain FBI clearance has changed. If you apply online, it would take 5-7 days after receiving the fingerprint.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Second that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpphey (Apr 20, 2018)

*USA fingerprint card validity ?*

I got my fingerprints done 4 weeks ago. Can I still send it for FBI police certificate or do I need to get new ones ? How long is the fingerprint card valid for ?


----------



## akshargajjar (Feb 20, 2018)

cpphey said:


> I got my fingerprints done 4 weeks ago. Can I still send it for FBI police certificate or do I need to get new ones ? How long is the fingerprint card valid for ?





yes you can send it to fbi


----------



## Snipper (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi Members,

Is it necessary to have the fingerprints done from Police station in India or some other agency on FD-258 Card? 

Can i do it on my own using Ink?

Thanks


----------



## akshargajjar (Feb 20, 2018)

Snipper said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> Is it necessary to have the fingerprints done from Police station in India or some other agency on FD-258 Card?
> 
> ...




Where u From and which country u need pcc,?


----------



## Snipper (Jun 14, 2018)

akshargajjar said:


> Where u From and which country u need pcc,?


Thanks for the reply.

I am currently in India, but i spent around 3.5 years in US from 2009 to 2012.

I want to get the PCC for US which is to be done through FBI by sending fingerprints on FD-2598 form/card. Do i need to take help of some fingerprint expert or local police in India (Delhi) to put my fingerprints on the card or can i do it myself using ink?

Thanks


----------



## akshargajjar (Feb 20, 2018)

Snipper said:


> akshargajjar said:
> 
> 
> > Where u From and which country u need pcc,?
> ...


Goto - The authorized agency used by Delhi Police is TruthLabs (Google Their Website) 
They charge nominal 
Don't go for third party agents they will cost more than 5k per piece. 








Go to


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

If you goto police station they will do it with little amount. On the other hand third party agency charge us at least 3500+ INR. 

Just bring 3-4 sets of form FD-258.
It needs specialized ink and skill so couldn't do it by yourself.


Snipper said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I am currently in India, but i spent around 3.5 years in US from 2009 to 2012.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipper (Jun 14, 2018)

akshargajjar said:


> Goto - The authorized agency used by Delhi Police is TruthLabs (Google Their Website)
> They charge nominal
> Don't go for third party agents they will cost more than 5k per piece.
> Go to


Thanks for the reply.

I will get professional help to get fingerprints.

Thank You


----------



## Snipper (Jun 14, 2018)

hdp9star said:


> If you goto police station they will do it with little amount. On the other hand third party agency charge us at least 3500+ INR.
> 
> Just bring 3-4 sets of form FD-258.
> It needs specialized ink and skill so couldn't do it by yourself.
> ...


Thanks for the reply and direction


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Snipper said:


> Thanks for the reply and direction


Hi,

I stayed in US California for about 11 months in 2007. I am in the in the process of applying for PR, just submitted ACS skills assessment. Even though it is more than 10 yrs ago and I didn't stay there for full 12 months, I am planning to get the PCC just to be on the safe side. I have few queries around this.

1. Do I need to get FBI and state certificates and it would be great if someone could please share the links and the process.

2. How long it will take to get the PCC.

3. What is the likelihood of a case officer requesting for PCC when I didn't complete the 12 months. I have similar scenario for Singapore as well, where I stayed for 11 months




Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello there,
Probably not.
Please refer to the link : https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/char

The website clearly says- if you stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years.

1. You only need FBI clearance (it's not needed though)
2. If you still want, go to the FBI website 
https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks
Go with the option of "e-Do" , apply online only.
It would take just 3-5 days, after they have received fingerprints.
3. If you front load all the documents, you can obtain PCC. Rather wait for the CO to ask for. 




Karthik. said:


> Hi,
> 
> I stayed in US California for about 11 months in 2007. I am in the in the process of applying for PR, just submitted ACS skills assessment. Even though it is more than 10 yrs ago and I didn't stay there for full 12 months, I am planning to get the PCC just to be on the safe side. I have few queries around this.
> 
> ...




Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Karthik. said:


> Hi,
> 
> I stayed in US California for about 11 months in 2007. I am in the in the process of applying for PR, just submitted ACS skills assessment. Even though it is more than 10 yrs ago and I didn't stay there for full 12 months, I am planning to get the PCC just to be on the safe side. I have few queries around this.
> 
> ...




Not required 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

hdp9star said:


> Hello there,
> Probably not.
> Please refer to the link : https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/char
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## preerab (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi, 
I need to get FBI PCC clearance for my visa. I do see one of below vendor helping in getting finger print background verification. They do service pretty fast. Please let me know if any one experienced with same company or different company in getting PCC clearance from USA FBI, is such company is reliable. "indiafingerprinting" the website


----------



## J_Scorpion (Sep 10, 2015)

preerab said:


> Hi,
> I need to get FBI PCC clearance for my visa. I do see one of below vendor helping in getting finger print background verification. They do service pretty fast. Please let me know if any one experienced with same company or different company in getting PCC clearance from USA FBI, is such company is reliable. "indiafingerprinting" the website


I used their services. They are good and charge less as compared to other vendors.

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## akshargajjar (Feb 20, 2018)

preerab said:


> Hi,
> I need to get FBI PCC clearance for my visa. I do see one of below vendor helping in getting finger print background verification. They do service pretty fast. Please let me know if any one experienced with same company or different company in getting PCC clearance from USA FBI, is such company is reliable. "indiafingerprinting" the website







Where u From I recommend to go through govt agency......


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

akshargajjar said:


> Where u From I recommend to go through govt agency......


Fingerprints can be really taken anyhwhere.... but quality has to be good.


----------



## akshargajjar (Feb 20, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> akshargajjar said:
> 
> 
> > Where u From I recommend to go through govt agency......
> ...



Though quality is imp but authentification of fingerprint Is more imp. Then only it could bd
Work


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello there, 

Just use any good reviewed agency ONLY FOR FINGERPRINTS ON fd-258 card.
That would cost you around 3000 to 4000 INR only.

Just done the fingerprints, apply online via FBI clearance website using eDO option. It will cost you just $18 as their official charge + another 1.5k to 2k for sending the fingerprints and application confirmation to their USA address.

It would take less than week for them to process, after receiving the fingerprints.



preerab said:


> Hi,
> I need to get FBI PCC clearance for my visa. I do see one of below vendor helping in getting finger print background verification. They do service pretty fast. Please let me know if any one experienced with same company or different company in getting PCC clearance from USA FBI, is such company is reliable. "indiafingerprinting" the website


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Hey everyone . I sent my fingerprints and confirmation letter and it reached The fbi address couple of hours back. Any idea when will the online application be updTed as it still says incomplete ?


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

ykhawaja said:


> Hey everyone . I sent my fingerprints and confirmation letter and it reached The fbi address couple of hours back. Any idea when will the online application be updTed as it still says incomplete ?


"Patience" is the answer!


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Hey everyone. ,y finger print card and confirmation email was received and I am now able to download the pdf letter. However why does the status say response awaiting ? Secondly, any idea how long it takes for them to mail the letter to my Australian Address.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ykhawaja said:


> Hey everyone. ,y finger print card and confirmation email was received and I am now able to download the pdf letter. However why does the status say response awaiting ? Secondly, any idea how long it takes for them to mail the letter to my Australian Address.


It takes 10-15 days to arrive to AU... 

not sure why it says awaiting...


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

ykhawaja said:


> Hey everyone. ,y finger print card and confirmation email was received and I am now able to download the pdf letter. However why does the status say response awaiting ? Secondly, any idea how long it takes for them to mail the letter to my Australian Address.


Hi, could you please let me the details of finger printing service in Australia

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

akshargajjar said:


> Where u From I recommend to go through govt agency......


Second that, their new system is fast and reliable, takes pretty much no time to get a FBI Summary record.


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Can someone please advise where to get finger printing done in Australia for US PCC .

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Karthik. said:


> Can someone please advise where to get finger printing done in Australia for US PCC .
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I've heard some done it in Police stations....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Karthik. said:


> Can someone please advise where to get finger printing done in Australia for US PCC .
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Have you tried the local police station ?

Applications for an FBI Criminal History Check must include a set of your fingerprints on Standard Fingerprint Form (FD-258). The fingerprint form can be downloaded from the FBI’s website and printed on standard white paper stock. The fingerprint impressions can be obtained from local police stations — the U.S. Consulates are unable to take the ink-rolled fingerprints that the FBI require.

https://au.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/local-resources-of-u-s-citizens/fbi-check/

Cheers


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks for the information. I was wondering if I should go to embassy or local police station, now it is clear that I will have to try the local police station.


newbienz said:


> Have you tried the local police station ?
> 
> Applications for an FBI Criminal History Check must include a set of your fingerprints on Standard Fingerprint Form (FD-258). The fingerprint form can be downloaded from the FBI’s website and printed on standard white paper stock. The fingerprint impressions can be obtained from local police stations — the U.S. Consulates are unable to take the ink-rolled fingerprints that the FBI require.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

*PCC in India*

Hi,
I have paid FBI online for the eDo option.
Any idea where to get fingerprints in Pune, India?


----------



## martian (Nov 27, 2017)

Does a PR of Australia have to redo PCC for India while sponsoring for partner visa? My finacee is PR in Australia since 2015 and he did a PCC from India in 2015 for his PR. For sponsoring me as his partner, he has to submit all PCCs again for all countries he lived in for >12 months after the age of 16 years. Does he have to redo a fresh PCC from India or the PCC that he did in 2015 would suffice? He has not lived in India ever since going to Australia. Thanks for your help.


----------



## winodqmar (Dec 16, 2017)

*US PCC from India*

Hi,

I worked in the US from 2005 - 2010, now in India.

1. Do I need to get both FBI Identity summary history and State PCC ?.

2. Will DIBP accept the US PCC if I go through a local agency in India?

3. Is it taking a long time like 12 -16 weeks now to get a response from the FBI?

4. How long is the certificate issued by FBI valid ? 

Thanks
Vinod


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

winodqmar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I worked in the US from 2005 - 2010, now in India.
> 
> ...


1. You need only FBI PCC. State PCC is needed if you stayed in last 12 months.
States however will not issue PCC if you dont have address proof at the time of application.

2. FBI PCC through local agency is accepted. 

3. No.You can get FBI PCC in week's time after they receive the finger prints.

4. They dont mention any expriry date. But any PCC is considered valid for 1 year by CO.


----------



## gauraveca (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi Guys

Has anyone applied for and got the US FBI PCC from India using the new "edo" option? I need some help.

Thanks


----------



## shades (Oct 22, 2018)

*Issues with edo site*

Hi,

Has anyone been able to create an online FBI clearance request from India.
I have been getting the request was malformed from the past 2 days.
I tried all browsers including IE, Mozilla, chrome and safari.
All the mandatory fields are filled up as well.
Once the form is filled and when i click on payment option, i get an error saying the "request is malformed".
Did any of you face this before and how did you rectify the same.


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

gauraveca said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Has anyone applied for and got the US FBI PCC from India using the new "edo" option? I need some help.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, write your query.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

shades said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone been able to create an online FBI clearance request from India.
> I have been getting the request was malformed from the past 2 days.
> ...


I did not face the problem.
Did you apply via computer? Or smartphone?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shades (Oct 22, 2018)

hdp9star said:


> I did not face the problem.
> Did you apply via computer? Or smartphone?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I used my computer. A friend of mine applied just last week and he did not face any issue. Its kind of strange. I am hoping its some kind of a bug which will get fixed today or tomorrow. When did you apply?


----------



## shades (Oct 22, 2018)

shades said:


> I used my computer. A friend of mine applied just last week and he did not face any issue. Its kind of strange. I am hoping its some kind of a bug which will get fixed today or tomorrow. When did you apply?


Like i expected, the site automatically worked today. IT and bugs go hand in hand 
A couple of questions:
1> Can i send both mine and my spouse fingerprint card in the same fedex. I plan to have two envelopes inside a bigger fedex envelope. Let me know if anyone else did this and if they faced any issues.
2> Is there a deadline before which we need to send the fingerprint card. I just got the online acknowledgement but have not yet taken the fingerprints.


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

shades said:


> Like i expected, the site automatically worked today. IT and bugs go hand in hand
> A couple of questions:
> 1> Can i send both mine and my spouse fingerprint card in the same fedex. I plan to have two envelopes inside a bigger fedex envelope. Let me know if anyone else did this and if they faced any issues.
> 2> Is there a deadline before which we need to send the fingerprint card. I just got the online acknowledgement but have not yet taken the fingerprints.


1. Yes you can send in the same envelope.

2. There is no restrictions for it. But do it as soon as possible.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi ykhawaja or anyone else who recently underwent the US PCC process

1) Can you get the FD-258 form printed on normal white A4 printing paper to get the finger prints done?
2) I am currently residing out of US, so I believe I need to get PCC both from FBI as well as state Does anyone know the process of getting state PCC?
3) Are the electronic responses (via email) accepted by DIBP - I anticipate the response would be a pdf document and it might be password protected OR is it mandatory to scan the hard copy only?

Thanks in advance
AGupta
Code: 261311
Points: 75



ykhawaja said:


> I will be providing my US PCC soon. By the looks of it , the process seems easy but i want some clarification.
> 
> I am choosing option 1, therefore I need to fill the form online and submit payment online. Then I need to print out the confirmation letter.
> 
> ...


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

AGupta said:


> Hi ykhawaja or anyone else who recently underwent the US PCC process
> 
> 1) Can you get the FD-258 form printed on normal white A4 printing paper to get the finger prints done?
> 2) I am currently residing out of US, so I believe I need to get PCC both from FBI as well as state Does anyone know the process of getting state PCC?
> ...


1. I have read about it being accepted on plain paper, only condition being they should be taken properly, if not may be asked to provide another copy if they aren't legible. Getting them at a local police station would be easy on the actual FD-258, if already in US.

2. Depends on which state you reside, some states have outsourced it some don't provide one,a google search will help you determine how it can be obtained for state where you are based out in US.

3. You are anticipating correctly for it to be in .pdf format, and No it is not password protected. However, Need to confirm from someone with firsthand experience, who provided it as received and was accepted by DIBP.

Hope it helps.


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks a lot for the prompt response. 

I am based out of Georgia state if someone knows the process of it.
Also would appreciate if someone can provide the recent experience using the online FBI PCC process whether uploading the soft copy received via email suffices OR do you need hard copy for sure?

Thanks



intruder_ said:


> 1. I have read about it being accepted on plain paper, only condition being they should be taken properly, if not may be asked to provide another copy if they aren't legible. Getting them at a local police station would be easy on the actual FD-258, if already in US.
> 
> 2. Depends on which state you reside, some states have outsourced it some don't provide one,a google search will help you determine how it can be obtained for state where you are based out in US.
> 
> ...


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi Friends,

Hope not breaking the thread. Had a similar query.

I had stayed in the US for more than 90 days in a single visit, but less than 12 months. 

Do i still need a PCC from the US?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Hope not breaking the thread. Had a similar query.
> 
> ...



if you are not living in US now, then it is not needed as you have not stayed more than 12 months


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> if you are not living in US now, then it is not needed as you have not stayed more than 12 months


Thanks for the prompt reply. So, is it needed only where you have stayed for more than 12 months (cumulative)? 

I was checking the below link
homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/citi/appl/what-documents-do-you-need/good-character-and-offences

This says :
_Requirements for applications for citizenship by descent, adoption or resumption
You need penal clearance certificates from overseas countries if, in the last 10 years you:

.have lived or travelled overseas since reaching the age of 18 years of age, and
.spent time overseas that adds up to 12 months or more, and
.spent more than 90 days in any one country, or
.are requested to do so by the department.

Provide a penal clearance certificate from every country that you spent more than 90 days in._


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply. So, is it needed only where you have stayed for more than 12 months (cumulative)?
> 
> I was checking the below link
> homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/citi/appl/what-documents-do-you-need/good-character-and-offences
> ...


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/char

When is a police certificate required?
If in the last 10 years after turning 16 years of age, you spent a total of 12 months or more in any country, including your home country, you may be asked to provide a police certificate from that country.

The certificate must cover the period of time from the issue date back to the age you ceased to be a minor, or must cover the whole time you were in a country.

For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date.


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> When is a police certificate required?
> If in the last 10 years after turning 16 years of age, you spent a total of 12 months or more in any country, including your home country, you may be asked to provide a police certificate from that country.
> 
> The certificate must cover the period of time from the issue date back to the age you ceased to be a minor, or must cover the whole time you were in a country.
> ...


Thanks a ton Shekhar for quick response.


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

I stayed in USA from 2005 to 2008, so do I need state PCC apart from FBI PCC. For last 9 years I am based in India. Would appreciate your help.


----------



## J123 (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I was in US between Aug 2008 till Mar 2012. My state of residence during this time was Connecticut although I was working in Massachusetts (I. E just across the border). Couple of questions - 

1. Do I need to do state verification as well? I didn't see any relevant link having conditions for state verification is needed. 
2. if needed, does anyone have any clue how to do this for Connecticut? Also, do I need to do this for Massachusetts as well? 

3. I need to do India PCC as well. One of my friend has given a contact of an agent who helps in this and the agent is charging $120 per person. Is it worth it? Is it a lot of hassle to do it by myself? Any ideas anyone? 

4. Since I need to submit passport for India PCC, i want to make sure I initiate the US check before that as I am assuming my current passport would be needed for that process. Is that right?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi folks,
DHS has asked me to get Police Clearance certificate for State. I lived in Texas the last 12 months.
How do I go about getting the certificate from Texas? what is the procedure?
I need to get it for my wife and me.
Has anyone got it from Texas. Please guide me


----------



## kmathur90 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hi,
I am starting my process and thought keeping handy could be beneficial as it could take months later on. I lived in US in Arkansas for 2 years from mid 2016 to mid 2018 which makes me have to submit the PCC from FBI and as per my understanding, i need to submit the pcc from state police department also. 

Can someone provide a step by step process that i need to follow in order to get the FBI, state and INDIAN PCC from Bangalore, India. much help!
thanks


----------



## Ativsa (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi,

I have opted for PCC from FBI through their online option which takes 3-5 days. Just wanted to check if that is the correct option for 189 visa. I got worried since I have heard people here saying that it is taking over a month , which I assume is the offline way to get the PCC i.e. via mail. Is there any difference between the 2 modes ?

Thanks
Asvita


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Ativsa said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The option you opted for is correct and acceptable, and the process has become faster since it went online after Feb '18.


----------



## kmathur90 (Nov 23, 2018)

Ativsa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have opted for PCC from FBI through their online option which takes 3-5 days. Just wanted to check if that is the correct option for 189 visa. I got worried since I have heard people here saying that it is taking over a month , which I assume is the offline way to get the PCC i.e. via mail. Is there any difference between the 2 modes ?
> 
> ...


Hi,
Can you please post your step by step process for applying the PCC from FBI?
Also, i have stayed for 2 years in US, should I get both state and FBI PCC or just one will do?


----------



## shades (Oct 22, 2018)

rzeus said:


> Hi folks,
> DHS has asked me to get Police Clearance certificate for State. I lived in Texas the last 12 months.
> How do I go about getting the certificate from Texas? what is the procedure?
> I need to get it for my wife and me.
> Has anyone got it from Texas. Please guide me


Hi,

I got it done recently as per the link below.
https://www.dps.texas.gov/internetforms/Forms/CR-66.pdf

Read through the document, but basically, you will need to be fingerprinted locally, follow steps as in "2. PRE-ENROLL YOUR FINGERPRINT" (Page 3) and submit the acknowledgement and fingerprints via fedex to the address mentioned in the pre-enrollment. I provided a US address of friend and they mailed the results out within 2 weeks. You can call the number in the pdf too where they will route you to the concerned department and clarify your questions.

Note: I am assuming you are currently in India. If you are in US, i hear the process is even more simpler.


----------



## Ativsa (Oct 8, 2018)

Here are the detailed steps - 
https://www.am22tech.com/fbi-clearance-certificate/
Just look at option 1 . The steps are also given on the FBI website as well.
Regarding state clearance, it is given on the dibp website that if one has lived in a state more than 3 months , state clearance is required.Many have also been asked by the CO for this.


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

*PCC from US*

Shekar hi,

this is so confusing reading the DIBP, it states whether you lived 3 months minimum in the last 12 months, yes we do not live in the US, but in the last 12 months we lived more than 3 months... so which one is correct ? 

I am confused with the DIBP, we lived cumulatively less than 12 months in the 10 years



shekar.ym said:


> if you are not living in US now, then it is not needed as you have not stayed more than 12 months


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

ozzzy said:


> Shekar hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm. 

Let me break it down -" more than 3 months in the last 12 months" i.e as of today, from Jan 2018 till Jan 2019, did a person live in the US for more than 3 months? Based on what you said- you met this part of the requirement.

Overall, between Jan 2009 and Jan 2019, you have stayed for approx 10 months. Official Threshold being 12 months. If it were myself, I would get the FBI clearance to avoid any unnecessary delay, as Dibp has insisted for similar cases in the past. So, consider that you have met the 12 months requirement. 

Now if you met the the 3 months requirement as well, then you try to get the State PCC as well. Please note that this varies state to state. Some provide it. Some do only is you are a current resident. Some never do.




Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

*Pcc*

Thanks Tiger,

So another quick question then, is it from Jan 18 to Jan 19 as of today, or the day of application of Visa ? as we departed US in mid March, hence 2.5 months in the year of 2018.

I am just having no clue on how to get local state certificate from Florida... Hope they wont need us to go there for the paper work.

Thanks



AmazingTiger said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Let me break it down -" more than 3 months in the last 12 months" i.e as of today, from Jan 2018 till Jan 2019, did a person live in the US for more than 3 months? Based on what you said- you met this part of the requirement.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

ozzzy said:


> Thanks Tiger,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything is with respect to the date of your visa application, IMHO.

Regarding Florida- no clue. It is a first world country. I would be surprised if they insist your physical presence for a standard routine. Googlimg Florida State police clearance should help.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## unnipbvr (Jan 20, 2019)

shades said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got it done recently as per the link below.
> 
> ...


Finger prints need to made in any specific form?
eg: FD-258 is the format for FBI, is it the same in this case as well?

I am assuming that you chose the *"Submit a fingerprint card by mail"* option and after making payment, it will provide you instructions to mail the finger prints.

NB: I have edited out the url from your post since the forum doesn't allow me to post with them.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

ozzzy said:


> Shekar hi,
> 
> this is so confusing reading the DIBP, it states whether you lived 3 months minimum in the last 12 months, yes we do not live in the US, but in the last 12 months we lived more than 3 months... so which one is correct ?
> 
> I am confused with the DIBP, we lived cumulatively less than 12 months in the 10 years


1.DHA website clearly says you need a FBI PCC if you have stayed more than 12 months in US in last 10 years.
2. You need PCC from State Police, if you have stayed more than 3 months in last 12 months in a state. If you have stayed 3 months in NJ, 3 months in CA and 6 months in NY, you need PCC from all 3 state police


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi,

What I understand you get FBI if you lived 12 months in last 10 years
You get again FBI if you lived 3 months in last year
You also get state clearance if you lived 3 months in last year...

Seems DHA, did a special treatment for US, while reat countries is just standard 12 months/last 10 years condition.

Quoting DHA “US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months during the last 12 months.”


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi All,

Just used edo, and got the fbi clearance, the doc is computer generated file, no colored features, processed very quick, 

My question is, did you submit that as it is or did you get apostille as the clearance looks pretty simple doc, with no stamp, or even the signature is computirized signature

Thanks to all


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

ozzzy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I submitted as is. No notarization or apostle I did 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unnipbvr (Jan 20, 2019)

The PCC I obtained from Indian Embassy states:
_This is to certify that there is no adverse information in respect of MR. xxxx holder of Indian Passport No. xxxxissued at HOUSTON on 30-JUN-2017 which would render him ineligible for grant of travel facilities *including visa for CANADA.*_



Do you think I can reuse this PCC for Australia too? Is the reference to Canada a deal breaker?


----------



## Sigemup (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Looking to obtain a FBI clearance certificate to apply for partner visa as of now. Could you please let me know about the below questions:

1. Is the below link correct ? 

https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/id...summary-checks 

Also I am choosing option 1 in the above Link - is that correct ? 


2. In the above link, it asked to give email ID to which the actual application link is sent. When I opened that email link, I got this screen message (shown in attachment named Picture_1) - Is this the correct link I should go to ? 

3. Where can I obtain the fingerprints for this and how do I request for the same ? 

4. What is ink rolled finger prints ?

5. Which option should I choose in the picture 2 attached

6. How long does it take to obtain - I read on the website that it takes 5 - 8 Business days if applied online. Is that correct ?


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi Sigemup,

Please see responses below.



Sigemup said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 1. Is the below link correct ?
> 
> ...


*Yes and yes*




> 2. In the above link, it asked to give email ID to which the actual application link is sent. When I opened that email link, I got this screen message (shown in attachment named Picture_1) - Is this the correct link I should go to ?


*Yes.*



> 3. Where can I obtain the fingerprints for this and how do I request for the same ?


*You can look for agencies that offer this service or download the FD 258 form, print it on the paper recommended on the site, and do the prints yourself. (We went through a service).
*



> 4. What is ink rolled finger prints ?


*Ink rolled prints basically means you roll the finger from side-to-side and not just place the finger print on the card. (google ink rolled fingerprints for FBI PCC. the images will show you what I mean)*



> 5. Which option should I choose in the picture 2 attached


*I am assuming this is for immigration (since you mentioned partner visa), 'live, work, or travel in a foreign country' would be the option to select.*



> 6. How long does it take to obtain - I read on the website that it takes 5 - 8 Business days if applied online. Is that correct ?


*It took us 5 days to get the report online. The post arrived in about 15 working days.*

I hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## Sigemup (Mar 29, 2019)

am0gh said:


> Hi Sigemup,
> 
> Please see responses below.
> 
> ...



Thank you Am0gh ! This is very helpful. 

Through which service did you go for this ?


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

You are most welcome!

AFHS (located in Bangalore).



Sigemup said:


> Thank you Am0gh ! This is very helpful.
> 
> Through which service did you go for this ?


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi,

I have alias names, then which name will FBI issue PCC ? How to deal in case of alias names?

Thanks!


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

PSA said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have alias names, then which name will FBI issue PCC ? How to deal in case of alias names?
> 
> Thanks!



Anyone got CO contact for USA PCC for alias name?


----------



## Sigemup (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi Guys,

What race should I give when appling for the FBI clearance certificate if you are from Ind (the attached is the list to choose from)


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

If you are from India, then you choose 'Asian' (assuming neither of your parents are any of the other races mentioned).

Good luck!



Sigemup said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What race should I give when appling for the FBI clearance certificate if you are from Ind (the attached is the list to choose from)


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

PSA said:


> Anyone got CO contact for USA PCC for alias name?



Experts, Any pointer?


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

unnipbvr said:


> Do you think I can reuse this PCC for Australia too? Is the reference to Canada a deal breaker?


I apologize for not having a 'yes' or 'no' answer in advance. A friend of mine had a similar scenario and he applied for a fresh one for Australia.

I would also like to point that my PCC (applied and issued in India), reads as follows: _"It is to certify..... for *COMMONWEALTH OF AUSTRALIA. This PCC is not valid for any other purpose or country*."_

I am sharing a these for your information and I hope it helps. You are free to make a choice.

Whichever way you go, do share here. The information may be useful for somebody in the future.

Good luck!


----------



## ashsmoen (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi,
We just got our FBI penal clearances for the second time, as we are now going from PR to citizenship but had had over 90 days back in the US in the past 5 years. 
The first time, we sent everything directly to the FBI following the instructions for Penal Clearance on the immi.gov.au website, which is slightly cheaper but took longer. This time we used Accurate Biometrics, which only took about 3 days and cost about $50 each once they had our fingerprints. The thing that took the longest was getting an appointment at the Australian Federal Police to have the fingerprints done. You need to send 2 full sets for each applicant, and they must be done on FBI sized cards. Accurate Biometrics has all that on their website.


----------



## ashsmoen (Jul 18, 2011)

We just got our FBI clearances for the second time as we had them for PR and now again for citizenship as we spent more than 90 days back in the US over the past 7 years. 
First time, did it directly through the FBI using the penal clearance contact info & instructions provided on the immi.gov.au website. This time we did it with a third party, Accurate Biometrics, and it was slightly more costly (~$50 apiece) but much faster (~3 days from when they received our fingerprints).
The thing that took the longest was getting an appt with the Australian Federal Police to have our fingerprints done correctly ( two sets per person), and then sending them off to the states. Accurate Biometrics has an email option for receiving the pdfs of the clearances, which means you do not have to have hardcopies sent to a US address (FBI won't post internationally)


----------



## ashsmoen (Jul 18, 2011)

3. Where can I obtain the fingerprints for this and how do I request for the same ? 

4. What is ink rolled finger prints ?


We went to Australian Federal Police station. They do the ink rolled on an FBI formatted card. It was $26 per set and you need two sets each in case of blur. You can't do the electronic/scanned fingerprints b/c they are not as accurate and FBI doesn't accept them for penal clearances.


----------



## ankitmalhotra08 (Aug 28, 2018)

My wife is in Missouri for past 3 months and she will be travelling to India for some time and again going to USA for a month, so in all 4 months of stay in USA, does she require to get PCC done from USA(FBI or state clearance) as she will be available in India for few days during her visit, so we are planning to get her PCC done from India. So just wanted to know if any kind of PCC is required from USA?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankitmalhotra08 said:


> My wife is in Missouri for past 3 months and she will be travelling to India for some time and again going to USA for a month, so in all 4 months of stay in USA, does she require to get PCC done from USA(FBI or state clearance) as she will be available in India for few days during her visit, so we are planning to get her PCC done from India. So just wanted to know if any kind of PCC is required from USA?


Most probably not

It’s too short a period, but cannot be totally ruled out
Co have the power to ask for pcc from even from those who are below the requirements 

Cheers


----------



## ankitmalhotra08 (Aug 28, 2018)

Did not get the clarity over my doubt, so do I require PCC either from FBI or state police or Indian embassy or neither of them?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankitmalhotra08 said:


> Did not get the clarity over my doubt, so do I require PCC either from FBI or state police or Indian embassy or neither of them?


PCCs are generally required only if you have stayed in a country totalling 12 months or more in the last 10 years

So in all probability she will not be asked to submit it

However, it’s within the powers of the CO to ask you to submit even if the stay is only 4 months also as is your case

In that case only you will be required to submit
Whether you will need state also along with fbi, I have no idea

If I were in your shoes I would not be proactive and get the USA pcc until the co specifically requests for it

You can take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x (Jun 28, 2016)

Hello guys, 

I have a question concerning US PCC. 

I have my US PCC and AFP. 

My AFP has my real legal name along with my alias (use an English name for work) on the AFP, however my US PCC doesnt have my alias as I never used an English while I lived in the US. 

Is it a problem or do I ned to reapply for a US PCC in order to have my alias on the paper as well?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a question concerning US PCC.
> 
> ...


If your US PCC was issued after you began using your alias (even if it was only in Australia), and the US PCC had an option to include aliases, I would get a fresh US PCC with your alias included. 

This is risk averse me though, so might be overkill, a MARA agent ought to know best. 

Are you going the partner visa route?


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x (Jun 28, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If your US PCC was issued after you began using your alias (even if it was only in Australia), and the US PCC had an option to include aliases, I would get a fresh US PCC with your alias included.
> 
> This is risk averse me though, so might be overkill, a MARA agent ought to know best.
> 
> Are you going the partner visa route?


Im just doing PCCs to get it out of the way cuz US PCCs might take up several months. And PCC is valid for 1 year anywayz. 

I see, so you are saying that even tho I never used my English name in the US, it is best to have it on US PCC?

Ah also, on my US Pcc, it was addressed back to both my legal name and english name (C/O: English Name) as it was sent to my work place. Is it good enough? Or my english name has to be the mentioned on the PCC itself.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Im just doing PCCs to get it out of the way cuz US PCCs might take up several months. And PCC is valid for 1 year anywayz.
> 
> I see, so you are saying that even tho I never used my English name in the US, it is best to have it on US PCC?
> 
> Ah also, on my US Pcc, it was addressed back to both my legal name and english name (C/O: English Name) as it was sent to my work place. Is it good enough? Or my english name has to be the mentioned on the PCC itself.


It is what I would do to eliminate the possibility of a DHA CO noticing an inconsistency in names you are known by. 

I don't think having the name on the envelope is enough.

Like I said this is just me


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

It is extremely unlikely that FBI (US) will issue a PCC with alias mentioned on it. 

We filled out the alias section for my wife on the FD 258, however, the PCC just mentioned the legal name and there is no reference to the alias.

I don't know if anyone has managed to get a PCC with aliases. (Others can confirm).

Do let us know how you go.

Good luck!



AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a question concerning US PCC.
> 
> ...


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

*tinks21*



am0gh said:


> It is extremely unlikely that FBI (US) will issue a PCC with alias mentioned on it.
> 
> We filled out the alias section for my wife on the FD 258, however, the PCC just mentioned the legal name and there is no reference to the alias.
> 
> ...


Anyone have ever received CO contact for USA PCC alias names? Any idea?


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

No idea. Others can comment.



tinks21 said:


> Anyone have ever received CO contact for USA PCC alias names? Any idea?


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

*tinks21*



am0gh said:


> No idea. Others can comment.


Anyone have ever received CO contact for USA PCC alias names? Experts please share


----------



## neerocks (Oct 23, 2019)

Hello everyone, need advise.
I got CO contact for submitting Police clearance certificate - USA Local.state California PCC. I am currently in India.
I checked California DOJ site to understand the process.
The process mentions us to send the FD-258 card along with a cheque and the letter requesting for PCC from Australia Immigration.
Their site mentions that DOJ only accepts original FD card. does this mean that we need to buy original cards and use the same for taking our finger prints? OR can we just download the latest version of FD-258 from the FBI site & take the print of the card in A4 paper and use this to take our finger prints?

Any one who has done it before, please help!!!.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

shekar.ym said:


> 1.DHA website clearly says you need a FBI PCC if you have stayed more than 12 months in US in last 10 years.
> 2. You need PCC from State Police, if you have stayed more than 3 months in last 12 months in a state. If you have stayed 3 months in NJ, 3 months in CA and 6 months in NY, you need PCC from all 3 state police


Hmm..Thank you. I have been searching for this and atleast now i can see some information in forum for the question in my mind i have.

Now i would like to post my own questions and please help me guys

1. Yes considering from 2011 to 2021, yes I was in USA for almost 2 years of time.
2. I worked in almost 5 states of USA (Boston, NY, Massachusetts, Texas, Illionis)... and all these 5 states, yes i stayed minimum 4 months. Based on the above reply it seems like i have to get 5 PCCs (Oh god...) !!!!

*3rd & important question:* What is FBI clearance & State clearance. My goal is get USA PCC. So do i have to get FBI clearance (or) get the 5 states PCC clearance (or) Both


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

Ktoda said:


> Hmm..Thank you. I have been searching for this and atleast now i can see some information in forum for the question in my mind i have.
> 
> Now i would like to post my own questions and please help me guys
> 
> ...



Apply for FBI Check (Takes 1 week), and State PCC for the last state you were in.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you 🙏 
Will start applying for FBI clearance — Done ✅ 

so just the last state I lived, I have to get that state PCC? will it suffice


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Ktoda said:


> Thank you
> Will start applying for FBI clearance — Done
> 
> so just the last state I lived, I have to get that state PCC? will it suffice


If you lived in any state for at least 3 months in last 12 months, then only you need a PCC from that state.

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

ankur31 said:


> If you lived in any state for at least 3 months in last 12 months, then only you need a PCC from that state.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks Ankur.

My last stay in USA is happened from OCT-2016 to JUL-2017 at Illinois. As per your reply as my stay is not falling in the last 12 months it seems i don't need Illinois State PCC but require only FBI Clearence ? Am i Right


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Ktoda said:


> Thanks Ankur.
> 
> My last stay in USA is happened from OCT-2016 to JUL-2017 at Illinois. As per your reply as my stay is not falling in the last 12 months it seems i don't need Illinois State PCC but require only FBI Clearence ? Am i Right


Yes. That is correct. You only need FBI clearance.

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

ankur31 said:


> Yes. That is correct. You only need FBI clearance.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


Sign of Relief ...

Thankyou Ankur


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Can someone please tell what is the easiest way to get FBI clearance from Sydney Australia? Listing steps would be really helpful.

Thanks in advance. Cheers


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

coolkhu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can someone please tell what is the easiest way to get FBI clearance from Sydney Australia? Listing steps would be really helpful.
> 
> Thanks in advance. Cheers


Anyone please respond?
Thank you


----------



## bajis (Jan 15, 2019)

coolkhu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can someone please tell what is the easiest way to get FBI clearance from Sydney Australia? Listing steps would be really helpful.
> 
> Thanks in advance. Cheers


I detailed my experience in obtaining FBI certificate from Melbourne back in Sep. 2019. I am unsure if the process has changed since then (I doubt it). Also, there has to be a fingerprinting facility in Sydney just like the one I noted in my post.


----------

